#xubuntu 2007-08-06
<pfein> filling /boot can lead to mysterious problems
<Jester45> why would you want to fill it
<pfein> Jester45: I didn't on purpose.
<Jester45> run df so you know whats going on with space :)
<nextse7en> Does xubuntu come with a wireless network utility so I don't have to type in my ssid?
<Jester45> it has a utility to setup your network but i think you still have to type it in
<nextse7en> Odd, its see's the wireless interface, both in lspci and in the network settings dialog. But when I type in the ssid, and the other info its asking for, I'm still not connected.
<Jester45> did you press connect
<nextse7en> I don't see a connect  button.
<Jester45> i do not think it being  in lspci means its working
<nextse7en> Right, but its also in Network setting dialog, it recognizes it at a wireless connection.
<Jester45> its a check box
<nextse7en> Ahh yes, I have enabled it, I wonder if I need to specifie dns servers for it as well.
<Jester45> it would probly be the ip of your router
<Jester45> how can i look at my cpu temp?
<Jester45> acpi way
<Jester45> nevermind i got it
<woodtech> I am trying to solve sounds under xubuntu; everywhere I go I'm refered to system / preferences / sounds, but at least my install of xubuntu does not have that.  Am I missing something in my install ?
<Rockinghorse> Accessories System Settings
<woodtech> I don't happen to have that as an entry in my menu's either ...
<Rockinghorse> Really? I do
<woodtech> I know, I did a full install right from a freshly burnt CD ..
<Rockinghorse> It's a kde app, may not be in ur install.
<Rockinghorse> have you tried alsamixer?
<woodtech> That runs and shows volume, etc. I can play a movie etc. What I'm after is notification sounds etc
<woodtech> It's like my system is totally on mute unless I play a movie
<woodtech> if it's a kde app would you happen to know the name/path that I might just directly call it?
<woodtech> I know in ubuntu there are sounds associated with system events,etc.
<Rockinghorse> I was just trying to find it.
<woodtech> Is that an aspect that is not included in xubuntu?
<woodtech> Oh, great thanks
<woodtech> I was running Vista, and just got tired of the extremely sluggish performance so I thought I'd go back to linux.
<woodtech> Figured, xubuntu would be the best for performance
<Jester45> knoppix is pretty fast for being kde
<Jester45> gentoo would probly be 2nd best with lfs be first for speed
<Pelo> evening folks,  I need a little help to make a shortcut which I can't seem to get back,    the rename applet that comes with thunar,  can someone check the launcher in the menues and tell me what the command to start it is ?
<Rockinghorse> application, settings, settings manager not on ur menu, woodtech
<Jester45> Pelo, the multipule renamer
<Pelo> Jester45,  yes
<Jester45> hold on
<Pelo> that's the single most usefull utility I've ever encountered
<Jester45> i dont know the command but you can get it by selecting 2 or more files and pressing rename
<Pelo> Jester45,  I don'T run xubuntu,  I'm in ubuntu, it's not installed by default,  and even if I reinstall it ( which i just did ) the menu entry disapeared  and I can't seem to get it back
<woodtech> Yes, I have that and it has 'Sound' as an option but that only lists 'useful controls'
<Jester45> look in /usr/share/applications
<Pelo> Jester45,  thanks
<Pelo> ThunarBulkRename %F
<Pelo> thanks Jester45
<Jester45> welcome
<Jester45> i would of looked for you but i deleted mine
<Rockinghorse>   the only thing I can think is adjust your settings from KDE and then maybe they will carry over in Xfce?
<woodtech> Ok, thanks I'll give that a shot. Hadn't thought of switching to KDE and back.
<Jester45> what are you trying to fix
<Rockinghorse> That sound utility seems like it has a pc speaker option. Is it turned on?
<Rockinghorse> You can CTRl at bkspc and log in for kde session. then do the same to come back to xfce
<woodtech> Yes, I played a sound clip/movie clip from my /home/{username}/examples folder and sound was great
<woodtech> Ok, thanks guys appreciate the pointers.
<Rockinghorse> Good luck
<Jester45> Rockinghorse, why not just log out or restart g(k)dm
<woodtech> Bailing to give your advice a go....
<Rockinghorse> I alwasys ctr alt bksp to quit my session and then choose my window manager and log bk in.  You could run 2 sessions same time, but is memory hog.
<Jester45> Rockinghorse, have fun when something messes up because you instantly kill all gui programs
<Rockinghorse> Jester45:  have fun when something messes u: like what might happen?
<Rockinghorse> In that case I guess I would have to restart KDM or GDM
<Jester45> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Rockinghorse> I always close open windows before  I do this, anyway, Jester45.  OK, thanks for the tip!
<Jester45> its a harsh way to go down but better
<Rockinghorse> OK, I will try it sometime.
<Rockinghorse> I'm looking at themes rite now at xfce-look.org
<magic_ninja> is there a better mp3 to ogg converter then soundconverter, i find it quite buggy
<test3r> So, has ne1 had the chance of getting one of the new Dells shipping with ubuntu???  Are they really going to do More boxes like that (per the rumor)?
<Rockinghorse> The ubuntu forums have a special Dell section
<test3r> oh you're kidding? That is so pimp- I'm glad to have played a (small) part in getting it all together
<Rockinghorse> Well, I didn't say *that*
<test3r> lol?  Erm, you're right- I was the one that called it "pimp."
<pfein> how do I get the little panel applet update notifier thingy?
<pfein> how do I get the synaptic update notifier applet in the panel?
<Jester45> thats a gnome thing
<Jester45> i think
<pfein> Jester45: is there anything similar?
<Jester45> not that i know of
<Jester45> i just use cron to upgrade
* pfein notes that his fresh xubuntu came w/ synaptic...
<pfein> yeah, ok
<Jester45> they all do
<Jester45> synaptic is just a frontend to apt
<Jester45> apt-get update updates list apt-get upgrade upgrades
<Jester45> apt-get install packagename and apt-cache search TERM
<Jester45> apt-get remove packagename
<Jester45> hi BFTD
<BFTD> hi
<test3r> a portable mp3 player. with bluetooth headsets.  Does anyone else think this is ridiculous? or is it just me?
<Catoptromancy_> depends
<Catoptromancy_> would be cool for a few people to listen to same mp3 with headphones
<test3r> I'll take my $$$ to Big Lots (discount store) and get a gig player (a 1/4 the storage size) for just $30 as opposed to the $500 that fancy bluetooth thing probably costs
<Catoptromancy_> I remember hunching around my friends when we had 1 walkman and 3 headphones
<test3r> I dont know Anyone that has bluetooth headphones
<Catoptromancy_> ya
<Catoptromancy_> heh
<Catoptromancy_> but in theory it would be really cool
<test3r> didnt bluetooth itself possibly cause prob in your brain though? like cell phones do?
<test3r> the wavelength of that being right on your ear for extended times like that
<Jester45> i dont think its a problem
<Jester45> radio waves are allways flowing around you
<test3r> Yeah I just ran a quick search - apparently bluetooth and wifi operate on diff frequencies than cell phones of course, & those frequencies used are micro waves & they say it should be fine
<Jester45> the only problem i would think of is some smart guy making a laptop override your music with advertisements or just a high pitched noise
<test3r> don't you need a transmitter capable of doing that bandwidth tho?
<test3r> like - i cant make my wifi card do cell phone freq - Can I ?
<Jester45> like my phone's ring
<test3r> or Can I?
<Jester45> you can make bluetooth do it
<Jester45> i got a walke-talke that picks up cell phones
<Jester45> or maybe that was just house phones
<test3r> yeah but that means youd have to have a hacker thatHAS a laptop that has a bluetooth sender that has proper drivers to allow him to send manual commands and script those commands
<test3r> i know the new ones come built in
<Jester45> a hacker WOULD hack the drivers
<Jester45> and a hacker would probly have some handheld device
<test3r> still its not an ez task.  and those things certainly dont use the drivers i use for wifi
<Jester45> it just a matter of time before he can send a signal to your headphones
<test3r> the hardware itself has to support the calls, too jester
<Jester45> have you been to hackaday
<Jester45> this 16-18 year old made a fusion reactor
<Jester45> or fission t
<test3r> im skeptical but it could prob be done.  No I am poor. The only place I've been on vacation in my country is Mammoth Caves which was really cool
<Jester45> hackaday is a website :)
<test3r> and I'm sure the 16 year old used components that would generate the responses he seekt
<test3r> he didnt substitute a blender for your kitchen in place of a transmitter
<Jester45> ??
<test3r> im saying - the bluetooth card has to be able to do it, to
<test3r> too.  it has to take hardware calls of crazy types & stay working
<test3r> not everyones cards are built like a brick-s***-house
<test3r> it was only luck that taught me this. otherwise id prob still be trying to "look through the door instead of the window"
<Jester45> your a very confusing person :)
<test3r> I looked to get a job with the manuf. of my card, but they need very skilled people that can talk with it in binary & I'm not that good
<test3r> jester> yes I am confusing sometimes, but I wasn't trying to be, just now.  =(   try to re-read it I'll look too
<Jester45> i speak fluent binary
<Jester45> 1011011001100100111001
<test3r> yeah me too see  100101010101011101010101
<test3r> =9
<Jester45> dont ask what it is but its there
<test3r> pay me $100/h to do that   =D
<test3r> heh, no seriously though, the guys that do that to the wireless cards when they make them?
<test3r> they setup things the card can do.  without them doing this
<test3r> the card cant do anything special.  So - a large part of getting a laptop to intercept fone signals is having a bluetooth board that has been programmed by *NIX nerds.
<test3r> speaking of praying hardware can do what you want it to do - I'm going to test our live CD on my buddies Sony VIAO laptop
<test3r> i dunno if its sucha good idea tho- as his Down key is broke
<Jester45> k
<test3r> so doing any kind of menu would suck
<Jester45> map it
<Jester45> map down to idk... a windows key
<test3r> oh Chit! good call.  where can i do that in XP for him?? Yes ill stick it to right-side MenuSelect key
<Jester45> once your on the live cd that is
* Jester45 doesnt use windows
<test3r> i think i used to see that option back in win98 but havent in yrs
<Jester45> aaa the semi good o' days
<Jester45> lots of crashes but no vista
<Jester45> not even xp
<test3r> lol this guy at my work bought Vista before he even knew me, & he haets it. Says none of his old apps work, & the whole thing is horrid
* test3r still has a box running XP so he can use Flash, Pinnacle, Adobe, etc
<Jester45> i "got" a copy to try
<Jester45> its ugly
<Jester45> and slow
<Jester45> country productive
<Jester45> counter*
<test3r> Pinnacle, btw, is crap. I had to hack the program chain of its output to get the saved DVD it produced to goto the correct spot after it finished the movie
<Jester45> and well the opposite of what MS said it was
<test3r> there was no other way around it aas it was deciding the link automatically and there seems to be no internal editor for these commands I speak of
<Jester45> i had to use it at school
<Jester45> i just uploaded the dv to my house and used mencoder
<test3r> Vista? counter Productive?   baaaaaaaaah  lol
<test3r> eh?  after making a DVD image with Pinnacle?
<test3r> creating one from scratch. I dunno what else u can do with it
<test3r> bu we are using it to make one from hrs and hrs of mini-DV footage
<Jester45> i acted like that win the teacher was around
<Jester45> but played flash games mostly
<Jester45> as the video uploaded
<Jester45> then i installed dsl to the computer when i was done
<Jester45> great fun that was
<test3r> What is Mencoder? you used that instead of Pinnacle? Does it have any transitions though? and what about overlay, chromakey, mixing, etc etc?
<Jester45> dvd author also
<Jester45> no i just converted it to a dvd
<test3r> oic   =(   no we needed more than that because we still had to do Post
<Jester45> i didnt care i gave 15 dollars to the club that class was for so my grade was like 130%
<Jester45> TSA
<test3r> if i just had footage id prob use Nero to recode it. the DVD creator with it is quite fast
<Jester45> they force you to join if you want to be in the easy class
<test3r> What kinda school IS this? hahahahaha
<Jester45> high school
<Jester45> if you want in the class you have to join
<test3r> i didnt even join the marketing club when i was in eBusiness for two semesters. the teacher would go out to the bar with me afterword & we'd talk about stuff
<Jester45> and you want the class because its easy
<test3r> in HS?  baaaaaaaah - my Cousin? who is blonde and a fashion sucker? she took a year worth of college classes by the time she was done with HS
<Jester45> im a slacker
<test3r> I was working at a print place doing Typography when I was in 10th grade
<test3r> getting paid to do it - and getting credit too
<Jester45> my classes this year are
<Jester45> 1) algebra3 (morning math thats GREAT)
<Jester45> 2-3)computer networking
<Jester45> 4 biology
<Jester45> 5american government
<test3r> heh, youve learned more Here about networking then you will in that class.....
<Jester45> 6-7 computer networking agian
<Jester45> and 8 is 20th centry american history 2
<Jester45> thats my days
<test3r> hey tho - see that's where we're alot diff - I didnt use linux in highschool I didnt have time. I was learning adobe,3d studio,etcetc
<Jester45> 1-4 being 1 day and 5-8 being the 2nd
<Jester45> did that last year
<Jester45> mutlimedia stuffs
<test3r> youve got four hours taken up by comp networking?
<Jester45> webpage disign
<Jester45> lol
<Jester45> VERY easy year
<test3r> frontpage doesnt count   ;p
* Jester45 used notepad
<test3r> right on
<Jester45> and now i used mousepad/nano
<test3r> lol, there is very good editor
<Jester45> the class did it in steps the good way
<test3r> that is for C? on here.  it can do XHTML im sure
<test3r> it will auto highlight syntax and etc cool things
<Jester45> text -> dreamweaver -> flash
<Jester45> flash was gay because i couldnt use notepad
<test3r> dreamweaver has been broke since i first tried it
<test3r> flash you just have to put up with
<test3r> kus flash is flash
<test3r> there is only 1 flash
<Jester45> flash=gay
<test3r> heh, it's very picky, confusing, and unnessecarily hard, yes
<Jester45> slow
<test3r> I rly hope adobe does alot good for it.
<Jester45> inefficient
<Jester45> anti google
<test3r> anti google? flash is not "Anti Google"
<Jester45> google hates flash because it cant see whats in it and use that in the index
<test3r> flash creates a OBJ tag
<test3r> remember? tags?
<test3r> =D
<test3r> google should b reading the page the Flash is IN
<Jester45> yea....
<test3r> it should b embedded in a spot in the page determined by your layout
<Jester45> a few tags do not equal a full page in html
<test3r> personally
<test3r> i prefer CSS for all positioning
<test3r> coloring
<test3r> and anything I can make it do
<Jester45> like menus
<test3r> CSS can make a nifty menu, yes
<test3r> with a touch of javascript or not either or
<Jester45> yea i got a menu with js on it
<Jester45> kinda slower but not much
<test3r> rly, tho, you want to stay away from those Especially now because , as you know, alot of people use "NoScript" plugin
<test3r> there is a thing they taught me
<test3r> first semester in design school -
<Jester45> that classic text is good?
<test3r> K.I.S.S.  - Keep It Simple Silly
<test3r> no - the more basic you can have it and have it work and its good - Do That
<Jester45> my teach say Keep It Simple Stupid
<test3r> lol yes my version was the nicer version
<Jester45> he was 9th grade science
<Jester45> funny guy
<Jester45> watched movies 1/2 the year
<test3r> I had a very odd, cool, science teacher too. I've had dumb ones, too.
<Jester45> lol
<test3r> biology guy was smart. i student aid'ed for him.
<test3r> chemistry teacher? she was a ditz.
<test3r> luckily the back row was not as dumb as she was.
<Jester45> my photoshop teach wasnt to good with computers so she had me do all her work
<test3r> rofl
<test3r> sic.
<Jester45> neat smart board
<Jester45> i messed with her a lot
<Jester45> walking by the board when its "off" you tap the top right corner and there goes her email
<Jester45> because it never was off just the projector you could still controll the computer with it
<test3r> a "smart board" ?????  daaaaaaaaaaaaamn you lucky SOB ! hahahahahaha WE USED CHALK !
<test3r> I used to write out pre-calc at 7:30AM
<test3r> on the board in front of class
<Jester45> or i got the on screen keybaord out and raced her
<test3r> with CHALK
<test3r> =\
<Jester45> do you know what they are?
<test3r> never seen one ever. I bet it's awesome.
<Jester45> pretty much a 6ft sq touch screen with a projector for the image
<test3r> that's so pimp. I want one on my fridge so it just hands me what I touch at.
<Jester45> it has pens of diffrent colors they didnt write on the board but the board knew you picked it up and did the beryl annotate thing and made that colored lines
<Jester45> that classroom was the best
<test3r> i wouldnt want one in my living room though as id want to be able to recline - i think id still go with the wireless KB/Mouse  & projector on giant white wall setup
<test3r> beryl annotate???????    =O wt- is That?
<Jester45> the computers are core duos
<Jester45> with 1gb ram
<Jester45> pretty good when there is a whole class room of them
<test3r> i have a gig on the xp box im doing the dvd on
<Jester45> do you know what beryl is
<test3r> a Class? of intels?  gawd
<test3r> ud think they wouldve woke up by now
<Jester45> its a umm linux thing
<test3r> the principal still only uses Word tho im sure
<Jester45> open gl window manger
<Jester45> gives you the fancy cube for a desktop
<test3r> isnt beryl some math things too????? I think I see that with fractals
<Jester45> like a better faster version of MS's Aero
<Jester45> (plus beryl was first)
<test3r> thats what that Cube is? Ah Ha!  So- can I use that on a multi-boot laptop ? and have multi OS up for selection on that cube?
<Jester45> well its like drawing on the screen
<Jester45> ??
<Jester45> no each face is a workspace
<test3r> oh it just a drawing? you cant actually click that?
<Jester45> you can have more or less
<Jester45> i think the limits right now are 2-32
<Jester45> 2 is weird
<Jester45> its flat just 2 sites
<test3r> bwaaaAAAHAHAHAH we need one that can launch multi OS at once and let us flip betwen them
<Jester45> sides*
<test3r> like they are workspaces in here
<Jester45> well...
<test3r> actually - u could run WINE in a workspace or sojmething eh?
<Jester45> you could
<Jester45> run xen
<Jester45> + vnc localhost the guest os
<Jester45> and full sceen it
<Jester45> but that would be a slow thing
<test3r> sick. yeah it sure would on a laptop with 512
<test3r> =(
<test3r> ah well I love it anyway
<Jester45> start off with your xubuntu then take 3-10% speed for *nix oses and 45-60% for windows/mac OSs
<Jester45> plus running beryl
<Jester45> and vncing to all the OSes
<Jester45> would be nice on a demo for something
<test3r> true it would look nuts. I've seen shottd of that b4 tho i swear
<Jester45> it would be nice
<test3r> if the laptop will rly only increase load additional 60% for windows it would be able to do it.
<Jester45> if it ran good
<Jester45> it would be a lot easier on all *nix guest
<Jester45> well
<Jester45> it takes about 50% more power to go the thing in windows when running on xen then a native windows install
<Jester45> and about 5% if your using a linux/bsd type
<Jester45> OOO
<Jester45> xen 4 ubuntu;s
<Jester45> or 3
<Jester45> host has a side
<Jester45> then the other 3 have a side each
<test3r> yeah linux itself on idle says its taking 1%
<test3r> not even 3
<Jester45> then... all 4 have cubes them selves
<Jester45> yea but your not gonna idle the whole time
<Jester45> 3*5%=15% idle about most likly less
<Jester45> then say you open firefox it takes a lot longer to load
<Jester45> xen it used a lot for servers
<Jester45> me and vidd are setting up one now
<Jester45> i got debian etch running and working on ubuntu
<test3r> to run a session of thing for logged in user?
<Jester45> we will have a os runningfor ftp http mail terminal host and idk what else
<Jester45> its a fast virtualization
<Jester45> its only faster when the OS can used the modifeded kernel
<test3r> rightright
<Jester45> so bsd linux unix and others nixs
<test3r> but this way is moremore secure
<Jester45> but mac and windows need to be full virtual
<test3r> you're talking a multi-user setup yes?
<Jester45> so just as slow as qemu
<test3r> at a business or such?
<Jester45> well
<Jester45> me and vidd are the admins
<Jester45> and only users other than customers
<Jester45> there is a dom0 the host
<Jester45> and then the virtual computers are domu
<Jester45> im wokring on a gentoo one to
<Jester45> that will just be my toy one
<Jester45> yea its a lot safer
<test3r> ..  huh! So - u just gana make a junker acc at some point to tester out with?
<Jester45> because say the ftp os gets hacked or crashed or overloaded
<test3r> gentoo.....  bLeLCh...  *Enjoy Your Compiling Time*   ;p
<Jester45> we can set the ftp to only use 90% max cpu
<Jester45> so we can ssh in kill it and mv a backup image in
<Jester45> take the old one and make it offline and figure out what was wrong
<Jester45> all as the http and others are still running like nothing happened
<test3r> u dont ned gentoo to ssh in to fix it
<Jester45> yea i know
<Jester45> the gentoo is just for fun
<test3r> wait mmmmmmm  er -\
<test3r> so u mean internal LAN initiated ssh yes?
<test3r> ur puting a firewall in front of sever bloking that yes?
<Jester45> if i get its super optimized i might transfer it to a harddrive of mine and play with it non virtualized
<Jester45> not yet
<Jester45> its offline right now its getting hooked up
<test3r> oh right - its not even turned on all the time either eh?
<Jester45> our 1st server at vidd.us is firewalled but you can get in via ssh
<Jester45> it doesnt have internet yet
<test3r> isnt that a bad risk?
<Jester45> its colecting dust
<Jester45> not really
<test3r> ive read a lot lately saying to turn external ssh off completely on your server
<test3r> im pretty sure they can get in
<Jester45> we yea
<Jester45> well
<Jester45> but its still getting setup completly
<Jester45> and then will im moving it to the xen server
<test3r> "Why dont you take your BAR ..!!! and shove it up your &$% ! IM WATCHIN TEEEE VOE !"
<test3r> rofl i love this show
<Jester45> right now i think the server running right now is a 2.2ghz 300mb ram
<Jester45> its ok for what we are using it for
<Jester45> the xen server is a storage hog as there are 5 installes on it
<test3r> but thats 5 OSes yes? with apps?
<test3r> or without apps yet?
<Jester45> 1 with 4 without
<Jester45> o and 1 clean version
<Jester45> that we can use to setup new ones
<test3r> hmmmm... its still better than u could do with just Winblows !  =9
<test3r> sounds rediculous.
<test3r> i want it in my House.
<Jester45> i think were getting a 1tb raid arrray
<Jester45> but im not sure
<test3r> holy clothes worn on Sunday!  I cant afford that. can u set this up on a 500Mhrz box effectively?
<test3r> lol?
<Jester45> vidd's the hardware guy and maintains  im the software guy
<Jester45> i cant afford that also
<test3r> hmmmm... right on.  Hey so whats the thing i used eh
<Jester45> i like using it
<test3r> lemme chek my notes
<Jester45> im just wanting to get to that networking class and teach the teacher
<Jester45> ima be care full
<test3r> there it is
<Jester45> its at a college so ... i bet someone there knows more than me
<test3r> XJED is  the program i was trying out.
<test3r> ive found people tend to tell you most when you listen    =)
<test3r> it sounds goofy - but it took me Years to truely learn that.
<Jester45> well i talk a lot on irc
<Jester45> mainly because it keeps me awake
<Jester45> and i can talk while reading a webpage
<Jester45> now i just need a little red dot like on older latops to control the mouse so i can leave my hands on the keyboard
<test3r> I should find time to wipe the main disk on my main puter so I can use this on a widescreen monitor and gForce 6
<test3r> or a touchpad
* test3r <3 touchpad on his HP laptop its the ones u can click by the pad itself
<test3r> all that crap id have to re-install into windows tho!  man I dont think it will have the room  =(
<Jester45> yea but then my hands would e way from the key voard and it would be almost like a mouse
<test3r> not on the disk thats in there now. Someday. the next iteration Will be dualboot.
<test3r> oic u mean smak dab in the middle of he keyboard there was that red dot for the mouse i remember now
<test3r> i never used one of those
<Jester45> A magnet powerful enough to disturb the electrons in flash would be powerful enough to suck the iron out of your blood cells," says Frank.
<Jester45> sounds fun
<test3r> "electrons in flash" << What????   but, yeah, xjed is nifty. You can open src in C in it and it auto-colors the syntax for you and things. It will be great for learning that and PERL as Im working with files
<Jester45> Fortunately, most modern storage devices, such as SD and CompactFlash memory cards, are immune to magnetic fields. "There's nothing magnetic in flash memory, so [a magnet]  won't do anything," says Bill Frank, executive director of the CompactFlash Association. "A magnet powerful enough to disturb the electrons in flash would be powerful enough to suck the iron out of your blood cells," says Frank.
<test3r> lol, that counts for the "keychain" memory flash memory too, then?
<test3r> thats weird. whoda guessed
<Jester45> yea
<Jester45> i want one of those magnets
<Jester45> suck the iron out of someone
<test3r> something tells me you wouldnt want it
<Jester45> so cool to watch from a distance
<Jester45> oo
<Jester45> rolll a barrel of bb's to it
<Jester45> mega shot gun
<test3r> buckshot
<test3r> you could have people cheer you on and theyd say "do a barrel roll"
<test3r> ^ ^
<test3r> then you could actually DO a barrel roll, and then it would blow up from being sukt to the magnet so fast
<test3r> you could charge admission
<Jester45> or
<Jester45> have it free to get in but i get your wallet after the magnet sucks your iron out
<test3r> lol whaaaa? r u gana sell this idea to Kevorkian or something?
<test3r> =D
<test3r> wow we're offtopic now.  Computers are slick tho.  If they made a computer that had feelings and could get sad
<test3r> would they figure out how to make it cry?
<Jester45> a motor and a value connected to a small pipe
<test3r> it would have to not get inside tho! and not ever leak. altho if it was a walking thing, then it would already have some type of liquids inside of it to keep it going
<Jester45> water cooling
<Jester45> doesnt leak to offten
<test3r> ive seen those custom cases! did you see that fish tank case?
<test3r> that is insane. I recall the lyrics from the first Incubus album "if I had made me, I'da fallen apart BY now"
<Jester45> http://www.tomshardware.com/2006/01/09/strip_out_the_fans/
<test3r> I put my boxes together, though. but I dont do anything like that
<test3r> the "Fish Tank" box was clearer water than that, had actual filters in place and gold fish IN the computer case
<test3r> but yeah - same concept
<test3r> ooooooooo its cooking oil
<test3r> thats why its that color
<Jester45> i wouldnt want to do that as you could get poop on everything and the fish could over heat
<Jester45> :)
<test3r> hahahahaha, well, I think that was part of the way they setup the liquid in it
<test3r> is there a HeatSink in that one?
<test3r> if one put a sink into the liquid itself it would dissipate even More heat
<Jester45> http://www.everythingweird.com/entry/worlds-heaviest-neck-tumor/
<test3r> ew! no thx lol
<Jester45> look at it
<Jester45> doctor says "hey want me to chop that off... its like 30 lbs of nothing"
<test3r> off the coast of india last week they caught a prehistoric fish that has glowing eyes
<test3r> it was just some farmer guy and everyone was stunned
<test3r> or maybe not india, but the indies or such over there
<Jester45> o
<test3r> here is the article. took a sec. -
<test3r> http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20070729/sc_afp/indonesiaenvironmentzoologysea_070729030649
<test3r> =(   Well, EYE thought it was a cool fish.
<K3rl0u4rn> chears, I'm looking for PDF password remover for xubuntu, do you know such a software ?
<Rockinghorse> /me is gone...but he'll be baack...
<phrozen77> hi there
<phrozen77> could somebody with xubuntu feisty & thunderbird do me a favour?
<K3rl0u4rn> phrozen77: what do you want ? don't ask to ask, just ask :)
<phrozen77> well, the problem is as follows: after a suspend-to-disk on my laptop (and a subsequent crash) firefox and thunderbird have stopped working
<phrozen77> i can start both
<phrozen77> firefox comes up with its start or restore session screen
<phrozen77> and no matter what i click on it wont show up, the process is running
<phrozen77> same for thunderbird (besides the restoresession screen)
<phrozen77> now i already spent the last 2 days troubleshooting it
<phrozen77> following everything in the mozilla knowledgebase, to no avail
<phrozen77> i even dpkg --purge'd both, deleted the remaining dir's in /usr/lib and ~/.mozilla and ~/.mozilla-thunderbird and reinstalled both packages
<phrozen77> now i've compared the strace output of 2 thunderbird runs - one on my machine and one on a remote friends one
<phrozen77> but no hints there
<phrozen77> so, the question is, what do have ff and thunderbird in common that would prevent both from starting up properly?
<phrozen77> (on a sidenote, according to the friendly ppl on irc.mozilla.org its a problem with the packager since the freshly downloaded version of ff works - ignoring the fact that it like worked a minute ago -> crash -> wont work -_-)
<K3rl0u4rn> have yout tried downloading tar.gz file from mozilla.org and launching it with a different user account ?
<phrozen77> K3rl0u4rn, the tgz from mozilla.org does work
<phrozen77> even with the same user
<K3rl0u4rn> Then something else got corrupted with your suspend-to-disk operation I guess
<phrozen77> yup, very probably, but what
<K3rl0u4rn> firefox and thunderbird not running may be side effect of something worse
<phrozen77> like?
<K3rl0u4rn> I'm not a linux expert but using synaptic, you may be able to ask the system to "reinstall" each of the currently installed package
<K3rl0u4rn> but this sounds experimental, may be someone have a better advice
<phrozen77> hrm
<mariko> hello , how do i make a shortcut to synaptic on XFCE`s panel?
<K3rl0u4rn> mariko: Applications > System > synaptic package manager
<K3rl0u4rn> mariko: is it what you want ?
<mariko> K3rl0u4rn, I`m tryinhg to create a shortcut icon on the top panel
<K3rl0u4rn> ok right click on the top panel > add new item > launcher
<K3rl0u4rn> then fill in anything you want, gksudo synaptic for example :)
<mariko> K3rl0u4rn, thanks but gksudo synaptic doesnt work
<mariko> i click and nothing happens
<mariko> SORRY
<mariko> it does work...
<K3rl0u4rn> sure it does:)
<mariko> can you tell me whats the command for google-earth then....\
<K3rl0u4rn> I can't
<mariko> oh......
<mariko> can you tell me whats the command for the OO equivilant of excel?
<K3rl0u4rn> mariko: hey you should have those in your standard menus, so please check already existing launchers
<mariko> K3rl0u4rn, what I`m trying to do is to create shortcuts on the panel , I know i can launch it from the menu, but I can`t find the command in the menu...
<MrChicken> Hello
<MrChicken> Hello. I am running XUBUNTU, but I need to prevent non-admin users to shutdown the system. Can anybody help me?
<MrChicken> Hello. I am running XUBUNTU, but I need to prevent non-admin users to shutdown the system. Can anybody help me?
<K3rl0u4rn> MrChicken: you already asked, if nobody answers, please wait a little bit more
<MrChicken> K3rl0u4rn sorry
<MrChicken> I mean, I just need to diable the shutdown and restart buttons from the logout menu
<zials> well... you could change its properties... but then someone could just change it back
<TheSheep> zials: there is kiosk mode for xfce, but I'm not sure it includes this
<MrChicken> how do I do that?
<MrChicken> I mean... I'm running ltsp
<MrChicken> so basically when a normal user wants to log out and shut down THEIR computer
<MrChicken> they accidentally click on "shut down"
<MrChicken> and they shut down the server
<TheSheep> MrChicken: ah, I think it's a knwon bug, I'm not sure there is a solution
<TheSheep> MrChicken: but it's old, so there should be a solution, search the forum maybe
<TheSheep> http://wiki.xfce.org/kiosk_mode
<TheSheep> I guess that Shutdown=%wheel should do it
<cellofellow> I've got some printer problems. I have this old Canon BJC-210, and I couldn't get it to work with any of the five or so drivers that CUPS suggested, and the one it recommended doesn't work. (I get an error saying that gutenprint-foomatic needs to be installed, but it's non-existent. I did install the only package that has both foomatic and gutenprint in the name, but didn't help.)
<cellofellow> And now, after deleting to printer in CUPS to start off fresh, I have no Parallel option in the CUPS thing. Not Canon, Epson, or Normal Parallel, just all the other, mostly network based ports.
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: online?
<hyper_ch> anyone knows how I can search a couple of files for a string with bash?
<cellofellow> grep
<cellofellow> cat thefiles | grep thestring
<cellofellow> simple
<cellofellow> can be lots more complicated.
<hyper_ch> cellofellow: recursive?
<cellofellow> dunno...
<hyper_ch> but I know (maybe) :)
<cellofellow> I think it's just line-by-line
<hyper_ch> I mean subdirectories
<cellofellow> and using cat, you won't be able to tell which file it is. I never did figure out the syntax for fgrep
<cellofellow> fgrep is powerful
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: grep -R 'the string' the-files
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: thx :) but I found already something else
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: find . -exec grep "searchthisstring" '{}' \; -print
<TheSheep> what a hack
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: I found it and it works
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: but I guess yours is nicer ;)
<TheSheep> grep -R works as well and is half less typing
<hyper_ch> grep searches within files?
<TheSheep> yes
<TheSheep> grep 'needle' haystack
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: and recursive?   grep -R "string" /path/to/dir/* ?
<TheSheep> yes
* hyper_ch hands over TheSheep a six pack beer
<Rockinghorse> /me is gone...but he'll be baack...
<Rockinghorse> /me is gone...but he'll be baack...
<Rockinghorse> /me is back.
<Rockinghorse> /away
<Rockinghorse> Rockinghorse is gone...but he'll be baack...
<hyper_ch> wohooo, server up again and running
<clefia> I just ran an update and upgrade with synaptic package manager. the updater quoted about 200mb of space needed
<clefia> after the update i am left with 500mb less
<clefia> i'm guessing the downloaded update files are still on my hard disk. where can i find and delete them?
<hyper_ch> clefia: :/var/cache/apt/archives
<hyper_ch> if you want to remove all the additional downloaded packages:   sudo apt-get autoclean
<kstr> hi all
<kstr> is there a way to easily change the partition wich is used as swap?
<clefia> hyper_ch: thank you for the advice
<hyper_ch> clefia: you're welcome... I got 1.1 GB in there
<Lunis> is there an easy way to make launchers with the proper icons on the panel?
<Lunis> i always have to dig around to find the right icons because the app launcher won't use the default icon for a program. :x
<TheSheep> Lunis: you can make launhcers on the desktop, and the drag them into the list in the panel's launcher's properties
<Lunis> TheSheep, if only the panel launcher creator was as intuitive as the desktop one :P
<Lunis> TheSheep, that's exactly what I needed, thanks
<hyper_ch> Lunis: buy him some beer ;)
<TheSheep> Lunis: I hope they will integrate them finally
<Lunis> hyper_ch, best i can do is donate some monopoly money :)
<Lunis> TheSheep, agreed
<Lunis> still buggy, need to do add item>add launcher, then drag the desktop launcher, then delete the 'new item'
<Lunis> also, is there an alternative desktop? i hate not being able to drag a `rubber band` around multiple icons to delete/cut them
<TheSheep> Lunis: there is the rox file manager which comes with it's onw desktop, same with Gnome's Nautilus
<TheSheep> Lunis: they are working to replace xfdesktop with Thunar for some future version of xfce, but the development is slow
<TheSheep> Lunis: you can open the 'Desktop' directory with Thunar if you need to do some advanced opretions on the files in there
<TheSheep> Lunis: but keeping files on the desktop is generally a bad idea
<Lunis> TheSheep, bad habit, i know, but a hard one to kick
<TheSheep> clean desktop = clean mind ;)
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: then I have a very dirty mind ;)
<ghatak_mobile> Hi, How do i install and configure Compiz with Xubuntu
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: no doubt it shows ;)
<TheSheep> ghatak_mobile: same as with ubuntu, just use xfce4-session instead of gnome-session
<ghatak_mobile> TheSheep: i was actually looking for a howto :)
<TheSheep> ghatak_mobile: any luck?
<ghatak_mobile> TheSheep: not Yet, may be you can point me in the right direction :)
<TheSheep> http://ubuntuforums.com
<ghatak_mobile> Right
<Lunis> ghatak_mobile, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=compiz&titlesearch=Titles
<Lunis> ghatak_mobile, always try the Wiki first, it has a ton of information
<hyper_ch> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ghatak_mobile> Lunis: thanks, what about this package >> compiz-gnome , as i use xfce, would this install some gnome crap ?
<Lunis> ghatak_mobile, don't know :)
<TheSheep> ghatak_mobile: it will pull in some gnome libraries, but it will also give you a friendly graphical interface for configuring compiz
<TheSheep> ghatak_mobile: so it really only depends on how much you are devoted to avoid gnome libraries :)
<TheSheep> *avoiding
<ghatak_mobile> how about metacity
<ghatak_mobile> i dont want a new window manager
<TheSheep> ghatak_mobile: you need a window decorator, xfce4 can't run together with compiz
<TheSheep> ghatak_mobile: you can use emerald instead
<TheSheep> ghatak_mobile: compiz *is* a window manager, by the way, if you don't want a new one, don't install compiz
<ghatak_mobile> TheSheep: i thought metacity was required with Compiz
<ghatak_mobile> i know compiz is going to be needed
<TheSheep> ghatak_mobile: you need something that draws the window frames and buttons -- you can use metacity or emerald for this
<ghatak_mobile> Ok, time to restart X
<ghatak_mobile> brb
<exw> i'm trying to help my brother over the phone to find the amsn icon for when he's adding amsn to the panel as an "application launcher" and i'm not running xubuntu.. Can someone here who is running amsn tell me where the icon is?
<exw> "/usr/share/amsn/icons" ?
<Rockinghorse> Cool, i just overheated my computer: first time :)
<Rockinghorse> Rockinghorse is gone...but he'll be baack...
<maxamillion> i don't think he understands the /me command all too well
<Rockinghorse> Rockinghorse is gone...but he'll be baack...
<zials> . . . its like the terminator all over again
<mattgyver83_> Hey room.  How can i specify the screen resolution for xubuntu to use?
<mattgyver83_> What its default is set to is positioned incorrectly
<Rockinghorse> mattgyver83_: sudo dpkg reconfigure xconfig-xorg
<nikolam> matt if you already have xubuntu running and xfce up you can go to Settings>display settings
#xubuntu 2007-08-07
<Lunis> anyone know how to make scite save preferences such as using monospace font or showing linenumbers by default? .scite.properties and scite.properties don't work for some reason :<
<nikolam> hmm hi
<nikolam> I just forced package version in synaptic
<nikolam> and I want to get back to newer version again
<nikolam> How to undo force version
<cellofellow> If I specify VideoRam on a video card that already has some, will that override the ram on the card or will it just add to it?
<Pumpernickel> cellofellow: For the most part, that value is just ignored.
<cellofellow> yeah, I know s3virge ignores it.
<cellofellow> If a monitor just goes black when I turn on X, does that mean the refresh rates are too-something?
<cellofellow> The power light just blinks and the monitor goes black. Refresh too high?
<cellofellow> Found it. I was right.
<kb0rpj-wx> anyone here fimilar with shared folders?
<dj_martin_k> no me
<dj_martin_k> im just here asking for a problem with the live cd
<vidd> what is the issue?
<dj_martin_k> my live cd boots wrong...
<dj_martin_k> i dont know whats happening...
<vidd> what do you mean "boots wrong"?
<dj_martin_k> when it boots on xfce, it doesnt shows the up/down bars and the mouse doesnt move
<dj_martin_k> it just freezes
<dj_martin_k> sorry my bad english
<dj_martin_k> i'm from argentina
<vidd> how much ram do you have?
<dj_martin_k> 192MB
<dj_martin_k> and 1ghz proccessor pentium III model
<vidd> i think you might want to use the alt cd
<dj_martin_k> but i have 64 kbps connection
<dj_martin_k> and down the live cd costs 4 weeks on torrent
<dj_martin_k> thank you
<vidd> then try the mini iso
<dj_martin_k> ill try anothe distro
<dj_martin_k> i have to go
<Rockinghorse> another satisfied customer
<Lunis`Away> JESUS! why, xfce, do you open media player when i plug in my psp, and how can i make you not do that D:
<kb0rpj-wx>  vidd : i've told it i want to share /var/www on my system.. i selected windows.. but i can't see the folder on my windows pc
<kb0rpj-wx> i see the second computer running linux.. but i can't see the /var/www folder
<zials> you use: System -> Shared Folders?
<kb0rpj-wx> yup
<vidd> kb0rpj-wx, i dont know anything about shared folders
<zials> ... and, when you go to the workgroup/domain, do you see it?
<kb0rpj-wx> i see the computer.. but not the folder
<zials> ... not sure what you mean by that
<kb0rpj-wx> on my windows.. pc i see.. mshome  -> xubuntu  but no folders
<zials> ahh
<zials> and, you have /var/www as shared and shared through 'Windows netword (SMB'
<kb0rpj-wx> yes
<zials> urgh... well, not sure what the problem is... have you checked http://ubuntuguide.org ?
<kb0rpj-wx> not yet.. but i will thanks
<kb0rpj-wx> ok.. let me ask more question tonight.. how do i setup something to start when the computer comes up.. i want to be able to make sure eggdrop is starting on startup
<zials> mhmm, you have to modify the rc something file
<kb0rpj-wx> i downloaded the launcher package
<kb0rpj-wx> but i'm not sure on the flags
<kb0rpj-wx> it says launcher [[[--all]  [--nowait]  [--type] 
<kb0rpj-wx> it says launcher [[[--all]  [--nowait]  [--type]  | [--showtypes]  [--compressed]  | [--help]  | [--verison]  filename | url
<kb0rpj-wx> so can i just do launcher /home/glen/eggdrop/eggdrop eggdrop.conf ?
<zials> you use the terminal to start eggdrop right?
<kb0rpj-wx> yup
<sutabi> anyone know of any tool that will help me fine which folder are taking up the most room on my harddrive?
<Catoptromancy> heh i use right click
<Catoptromancy> not very fast, but very effective
<qudama> anyone knows what's network monitor in xubuntu? like knemo in kubuntu
<sutabi> I know there is a commandline banwidth tracker that lets you see how much in/out is going on
<qudama> what is the name?
<qudama> command line?
<sutabi> yeah cli, im looking for the name now
<qudama> ok
<Ramla_> sutabi: try fiddling with du, du -hcs * in a folder would view the sizes of each target folder and file in the working directory
<Ramla_> without subfolders
<sutabi> qudama - bwm
<Ramla_> I'm pretty sure there's a better tool though
<sutabi> sudo apt-get install bwm
<qudama> ok, can I see my in/out daily traffic on that?
<sutabi> qudama yes
<qudama> ok
<sutabi> in a terminal just type bwm and it will show you the in/out
<qudama> sutabi-thank 4 info
<sutabi> np
<mattgyver83> is anybody not afk?
<Lunis`Away> http://xkcd.com/149/ D:!!!!!!!
<Lunis`Away> eye are am nt afking.
<maxamillion> Lunis`Away: yes, xkcd dominates :)
<Lunis`Away> mayes :<
<Lunis`Away> dead
<Lunis`Away> god damn emotional hooks D:
<maxamillion> !language | Lunis`Away
<ubotu> Lunis`Away: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<WheelDweller> Is it quiet in here, or is it just me?  (It's been a REALLY long time since I was on IRC...)
<Lunis`Away> fairly quiet
<mattgyver83> is anyone not currently afk?
<maxamillion> !ask | mattgyver83
<ubotu> mattgyver83: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<WheelDweller> I'm here, kinda.  :)
<WheelDweller> Catching up on my reading...
<mattgyver83> sorry, everytime i show, everyones afk ';)
<maxamillion> mattgyver83: yeah, alot of our regular community members have been busy with real life lately (myself included) ... what's up?
<WheelDweller> This is my first time here...not new to Linux, but very new to IRC.  And, I'm using GAIM.  We'll see how that goes.
<mattgyver83> im having a problem with synaptic in Xubuntu, it continues to prompt me to load the Xubuntu CD into the drive to install packages.
<maxamillion> mattgyver83: www.irssi.org <--- the irc client from the gods
<maxamillion> :)
<Lunis`Away> i like xchat ;)
<Lunis`Away> but not the gnome one
<WheelDweller> Yeah, and FOR the gods, I'd imagine.  I just wanna talk...not get fancy.
<maxamillion> WheelDweller: check out xchat
<Lunis`Away> mattgyver83, in synaptic, go to your sourced and uncheck the box next to the CDROM
<WheelDweller> I imagine a lot of changes have taken place since I was last in IRC.  Lotsa new bots, etc.
<Lunis`Away> WheelDweller, probably
<WheelDweller> (I'll be quiet now so you guys can work.)
<maxamillion> WheelDweller: in here? ... shouldn't be, i believe only ubotu is allowed
<WheelDweller> ?
<Lunis`Away> WheelDweller, he means bots
<maxamillion> ubotu is the only bot allowed in official *buntu irc channels
<WheelDweller> Well, I was thinking about all the developments to various bots (not specifically here) since I was on.  I was using Xchat, I think, last time....or Ksirc.  Been years.
<WheelDweller> Just a sec....
<Lunis`Away> yeah eggdrop bots have support for most any language, and most SQL engines now
<mattgyver83> Lunis'Away, would you be speaking of in the Third-Party Software tab?
<maxamillion> WheelDweller: i think you are confusing the term 'bot' with the term 'client'
<Lunis`Away> mattgyver83, hold on, i'll tell you specifically, let me fire it up
<mattgyver83> Thank you very much.
<WheelDweller> OK, back.   Not specifically- just pointing out that a lot of development has gone 'under the bridge' since I was last on, and that makes it a new world for me. (Here, or otherwise)
<WheelDweller> I just came tonight to get the lay of the land- I *hope* I'm about to get a lot more professional Linux time, soon.  I figured it was time to 'join up' as it were with the other developers.
<WheelDweller> Has anyone worked out the "HostObject" thing in LDAP?  I just want to patch my LDAP, then document it, and start making copies for various clients in the future.
<WheelDweller> (The "hostObject auxilliary class".  Sounds like Java.  :>)
<maxamillion> WheelDweller: can't say i have had any experience with it
<Lunis`Away> mattgyver83, click Settings->Repositories
<mattgyver83> Okay
<WheelDweller> It's very interesting...yet another server to config; it's a clever little thing....but it's SO very flexible it's hard to learn.  At least for me.
<WheelDweller> Is anyone using Compiz/Beryl on a daily basis,  yet?
<maxamillion> WheelDweller: yes and no ....
<maxamillion> WheelDweller: i used _old_ beryl for a while, then it annoyed me .. then i tried new beryl and used it for a while but then it annoyed me ...
<WheelDweller> I was just thinking that if it was "demo ready" it'd be nice to set it up and show off.  I understand the time it takes to make these things work...look how long Enlightenment version....17?  has been in the works.  :>
<Lunis`Away> WheelDweller, I was in Feisty, and it worked pretty good. I am on Gutsy now and it DOES NOT WORK at all... or at least not very well :)
<maxamillion> WheelDweller: but i used each daily for about a month each and it was stable enough to be tollerable
<WheelDweller> ...probably too much changing at the same time.  Oh, well, it'll get better.
<Lunis`Away> mattgyver83, did you get it fixed?
<maxamillion> Lunis`Away: well beryl is dead and compiz is going to re-release as 'compiz fusion' because they are merging all the code right now
<mattgyver83> Im actually about to find out, but i think i might have
<mattgyver83> hopefully it doesnt crash, ive been having that problem, but it could be due to that
<Lunis`Away> D: now i have to re get used to things again. curse it all. oh well, i'm quite good with xfce compositioning. simple, unintrusive, and still sexy
<mattgyver83> for some reason when i search for a package, it becomes unresponsive
<Lunis`Away> mattgyver83, in xfce? mine does that too for a minute. will hang after i enter a password in gksu for like 3 minutes :x
<mattgyver83> Though, earlier, i was able to search and find the package in question. The only issue was that it was telling me to install via cdrom
<mattgyver83> Yeah, xfce
<mattgyver83> This is my first run with Xubuntu, im use to regular ubuntu
<mattgyver83> I had to run DSL prior on this machine, its got some pretty old hardware
<WheelDweller> How old?  (I've been stranded in a no-tech town...)
<mattgyver83> Well.. its a toshiba tecra 8000 Laptop, P2
<mattgyver83> Only 128ram
<maxamillion> mattgyver83: yes, its going to lag horribly
<mattgyver83> That much i expect
<mattgyver83> but earlier it wasnt doing this
<mattgyver83> i think, .... i happend...
<maxamillion> mattgyver83: i have only ever used synaptic once and it was just to see how good it was .... on an athlon64 3200+ w/ 1gb of ram i wanted to cry at how horribly it lagged
<maxamillion> and thus, i never used it again
<mattgyver83> now, would i experience horrible lag as well through apt-get?
<mattgyver83> (it just found the package)
<WheelDweller> Yeah, synaptic's a hog these days.  Aptitude's the every day. aye?
<maxamillion> mattgyver83: no, you shouldn't experience lag through apt-get or aptitude
<maxamillion> WheelDweller: yes, i use aptitude daily ... i don't like administering my system from a gui
<maxamillion> but then again linux has been my primary operating system for 8 years
<WheelDweller> Once in a while, I do; it's easier to look for applications from the add/remove panel, but even then it's a slow process.
<maxamillion> anyhoo ... bed time
<maxamillion> WheelDweller: not really ... apt-cache and aptitude have wonderful search functions
<mattgyver83> Linus'Away; its working perfectly now, thanks for your help on that matter.
<maxamillion> laters all
<WheelDweller> Yeah, me too...I think I started in...94?  Something like that.  Slackware 2.3.  Nasty.  :>
<mattgyver83> Is their anyway to "lighten the load" to reduce some of the lag?
<WheelDweller> Memory helps; doing it on a RAID disk helps...
<WheelDweller> (both add/remove and synaptic)
<mattgyver83> Its really not as bad as i imagined.... for some reason, ubuntu itself just wouldnt work.
<WheelDweller> Hmm.
<mattgyver83> Im pretty new to linux, so i dont know if it had anything to do with Gnome or what.  DSL i was able to configure but its a pain in the butt to maintain.
<WheelDweller> I just put Dapper in my trailer; someone left a Celeron 400 out on the stoop...I stripped it, it's fanless, and right now it's the "avionics" of my trailer.  Sweet little deal.  Right now it just turns on a fan when the hardware closet gets too hot, but later it'll be fun.
<WheelDweller> Yeah, if the DSL isn't a fixed address, it's always a pain.
<mattgyver83> I still have it, in case xubuntu has some serious issues
<WheelDweller> If you're curious, it's at http://CounterMoon.org, in the gallery- the latest pictures.  It's been a long, long project, but some fun along the way, too.
<mattgyver83> Its just so much easier to port things from ubuntu, to xubuntu as opposed to, ubuntu (my desktop os) to dsl...
<mattgyver83> I guess thats because they are similar aside from the window manager?
<mattgyver83> Xfce vs Gnome?
<WheelDweller> Yeah, I'd say so.
<WheelDweller> Are you unable to get more memory?
<mattgyver83> Other then that its the same cereal, just the one on the bottom shelf with the pelican, as opposed to the tucan
<mattgyver83> I can, but i actually just killed this battery, and because its so old its not worth buying upgrades
<mattgyver83> I will eventually just buy a new laptop
<mattgyver83> this one cost me nothing, and it works better now with linux then it ever did with windows
<WheelDweller> Ah; I see- it's a laptop.  Yeah, and laptops aren't cheap, even at salvage.  And everyone wants one.
<mattgyver83> yeah
<mattgyver83> and the RAM for it is rare, and not worth the effort
<WheelDweller> Well, wait a minute...you've checked eBay?
<mattgyver83> the most it can handle is 256
<WheelDweller> Yeah, still a little skimpy.
<mattgyver83> yeah
<mattgyver83> Really im just trying to learn linux and setup a linux/windows network at home to gain some experience
<WheelDweller> This one has 512, but to use much of it, I have to keep all my desktop apps open, then play UnrealTournament, too.  Sounds like you're on the right machine, at the right time, though.
<mattgyver83> Well, That i got xubuntu on it im comfortable
<mattgyver83> with DSL it was a hassle
<mattgyver83> I couldnt just load and be online, i had to run ndiswrapper each time
<mattgyver83> and only a handful of programs actually would work on it
<mattgyver83> at least here i can use programs and such that im familiar with on ubuntu
<WheelDweller> Well, a $50 router-box might remove the hassle- one of those 'whole house' routers?  Then it's easy on the laptop, just plugging into ethernet.
<mattgyver83> Oh, thats the other thing
<mattgyver83> the PCMCIA slot is burnt out on this machine
<WheelDweller> Darn.
<mattgyver83> so i have to connect wifi, and it has no ethernet slot
<mattgyver83> like i said, its a pos
<WheelDweller> And let me guess: no built-in.  Bummer.
<mattgyver83> however, im just trying to make it work
<mattgyver83> hell no
<WheelDweller> :)
<mattgyver83> its like a 12x cdrom drive
<mattgyver83> however, since we are on the subject
<WheelDweller> Ya know, it's possible your machine is older than mine!  :>  That makes me feel a tiny bit better.
<mattgyver83> do you know of a burning rom that will burn Lightscribe cds?
<Lunis`Away> how can i prevent media player from starting when i plug in my psp?
<mattgyver83> (i have a lightscribe drive on my desktop but have never used it, and ubu doesnt do it neither does VLC)
<mattgyver83> but i have some i wanna play with
<WheelDweller> I thought I saw one the other day; does Xcdroast?  (That's such a new feature, I have no idea...)
<mattgyver83> I found something, but was unable to get it to work
<mattgyver83> For my next trick, i need to learn what works on what distros, and what doesnt
<WheelDweller> It's pretty new tech...and so likely to be problematic.
<mattgyver83> Ive been told some apps work on all, and some dont, but i dont know how to determine
<mattgyver83> However im also running Familiar/Opie on my Palm Lifedrive and have learned that nothing works on that ....
<mattgyver83> Which i dont even know if thats a linux distro or not, its not on any timeline ive seen
<WheelDweller> On the same hardware, most (like 95%) of the apps should work the same.  But when it comes to hardware things, that's where the most changes are.
<WheelDweller> Does your Palm not have a serial connection?  (I have a couple of V's here, but they're very, very tired- and wanted something newer....)
<mattgyver83> no, its usb
<mattgyver83> Its wifi and bluetooth capable which is awesome
<WheelDweller> I always thought the "V" was the future, but they backed outta that product.  Oh, well.  Yeah, that sounds great!
<mattgyver83> Its really cool, however right now the thing that sucks is that the linux distro that is *in the works* is really slow and unstable
<mattgyver83> and doesnt have wifi capabilities yet
<WheelDweller> I was using mine as a security guard. Fabulous.  I could take notes while not even looking at the screen, and the handwriting was always perfect, when it was done, 'cause it was text.  My boss probably misses it, now.
<mattgyver83> So, i still use Palm OS more often
<mattgyver83> I make spreadsheet trackers for my work and can use them on windows, but i want a version that i can also use on linux, making them portable and *to the minute* accurate
<WheelDweller> I really wish they'd have licensed the handwriting long ago; make it cheap and the whole world would be using it.
<mattgyver83> however, with linux on the lifedrive being so slow ... its of no use
<WheelDweller> Yeah...unless....VMWare?
<mattgyver83> i have to use documents to go instead of Open Office, which D2G doesnt port over .xls documents as well
<mattgyver83> Whats VMware?
<WheelDweller> A way to run a carefully-controlled instance of [insert Windows version here]  on top of Linux.  Makes it all nice and safe.
<WheelDweller> I'm assuming the Pilot needs to connect to a desktop, though...
<mattgyver83> Well...
<mattgyver83> Yes and no?
<mattgyver83> If you want to sync with a lifedrive you can upload to the internet and download if need be
<mattgyver83> however it would be much more efficiant if you could plug in and synch
<mattgyver83> But i am assuming that VMware is for a desktop, not mobile managers/pdas/smartphones
<WheelDweller> The nice thing about VMWare, other than the price, is that you can 'cage' an instance of Windows...and actually keep it from freaking out due to a virus.  It has a 'persistant disk' that you can remove all kinds of important system files, muck it up good, then "reboot" the window, and it's all back to the way it was.  Fabulous.
<WheelDweller> And yeah...desktop; sorry.
<jbrouhard> What's a good wifi manager for xubuntu ?
<mattgyver83> jbrouhard; let me know if you find out!
<WheelDweller> Hmm.  Good question.
* jbrouhard is running it on the laptop and could use a decent gui
<mattgyver83> Thats also on my list of things to do....
<jbrouhard> heh
<jbrouhard> Currently i'm using command line sudo iwconfig but I'd prefer a gui to keep it simple when I need to
<WheelDweller> I was just going to set it up, on my little box in the trailer....'hard code' the thing.
<mattgyver83> your using iwconfig ?
<mattgyver83> or iwlist
<mattgyver83> ?
<WheelDweller> Well, you could learn  Zenity, put it all in a cute little script.
<WheelDweller> (And then under a single icon)
<jbrouhard> iwconfig
<mattgyver83> Okay, to connect
<jbrouhard> i use iwlist only if i don't know the access point SSID :)
<mattgyver83> I need something to show me available networks and signal strenght
<jbrouhard> mattgyver83: same here
<jbrouhard> I was able to use knetwork manager for that
<mattgyver83> in xubuntu?
<jbrouhard> Yeah
<mattgyver83> Okay
<jbrouhard> i had instlled kubuntu first, then xfce-desktop
<WheelDweller> If you could work out the underlying script to make that happen in bash (or whatever) you could have Zenity dress it up for you...
<mattgyver83> I wish someone made a firefox wifi extension that works for linux
<mattgyver83> their is one for windows
<mattgyver83> that would be awesome
<jbrouhard> heh
<jbrouhard> mattgyver83: try network-manager ?
<mattgyver83> okay
<mattgyver83> no
<mattgyver83> todays my first day on xubuntu
<mattgyver83> but i will check
<mattgyver83> anything i can find will work
<WheelDweller> Oh, crap!  It's 0120 here.  I have a meeting in the morning!   See ya, guys!
<jbrouhard> Oh
<jbrouhard> mattgyver83: system -> Administration -> Networking according to https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/internet/C/connect-to-internet.html#wireless
<mattgyver83> Can you download the ubuntu bots something one can download?  it would be cool to just login, ask yourself a question and get some sort of answer...
<mattgyver83> that was a tad redundant
<mattgyver83> Cool, thanks
<BrendanM> So I have a laptop connected to an external monitor. How do I adjust the settings for the external monitor?
<BrendanM> Like clone vs. extended desktop, etc?
<BrendanM> Anyone know how to set an external monitor to be an extended desktop instead of clone mode?
<BrendanM> The video card is an ATI Radeon Mobility
<mattgyver83> How do you add programs to the applications menu?  Can this be done without add/remove?
<BrendanM> mattgyver83, do you just want to add a shortcut?
<BrendanM> or are you trying to install a new program?
<mattgyver83> shortcut
<BrendanM> Unfortunately the menu editor in Xubuntu doesn't work well, so your best bet is to go to /usr/share/applications and create a new *****.desktop file there. You can look at some of the existing shortcuts to see how to format it correctly.
<BrendanM> Then just make a new one with mousepad.
<BrendanM> and it'll appear in the menu. You might have to refresh the desktop.
<mattgyver83> Okay, thanks!
<BrendanM> no problem
<gsuveg> re
<JRL01192> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<JRL01192> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<BrendanM> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<nikolam> Hello to all
<chosig> I have the stranges problem, my system is mounted and ready (install done and working), but when I try to run hdparm it sais that there isn't a /dev/hda folder... which there truly isn't. but according to fstab and mount / is mounted on /dev/hda
<chosig> on /dev/hda1 even
<JRL01192> looks like this place is dead lol
<Pumpernickel> It should be /dev/sda1.
<Pumpernickel> (And fstab should be using UUIDs.)
<totalwormage> o_0
<totalwormage> depends if it is a sata disk or not..
<chosig> it's an ide...
<chosig> istallend on an old piii600 i had in the closet
<Pumpernickel> It doesn't matter which it is, since the libata change.
<Pumpernickel> They both use the same naming comvention, now.
<chosig> yeah
<chosig> just understood that... sda worked... i've gotta have been in the sun for too long today :P
<totalwormage> oh ok :] 
<JRL01192> I don't know who is evesdropping but they have been hard at work for 5 days now recording my keystrokes from 1:00pm-2:30pm, 4:00pm-1:00 am
<JRL01192> oops
<Wankus> I was checking my auth.log today and I spotted this: "Main-PC su[26519] : Successful su for jim by root", unfortunately jim has no administer privileges. What's going on?
<JRL01192> how do you check your logs?
<pleia2> Wankus: looks like root su-ed to jim
<pleia2> a user with sudo could have: sudo su jim
<Wankus>  pleia2: jim has no administer privileges. Jim is completely inept with computers!
<pleia2> Wankus: right, he didn't do the su command, someone used su to become jim
<pleia2> s/someone/someone with sudo
<Wankus> the  only person who can use sudo is me, and I was asleep at that time!
<pleia2> ah, interesting :)
<Wankus> have i been hacked?
<JRL01192> I read recently there was an exploit to sudo yourself in UbuntU I THINK i JUST SKIMPED BY THE TITLE
<JRL01192> I didn't look into it
<Wankus> You got the link JRL01192?
<JRL01192> sorry it was around one those hack sites like astalavista or something around there
<JRL01192> I usually go around there to learn Programing
<Wankus> ah ok,
<JRL01192> but I am not 100% sure
<Wankus> Ok, I'll check it thanks
<pleia2> Wankus: you can also check all the cron jobs on the machine, there might be a valid reason for root becoming the jim user
<Wankus> pleia2: How would I check that? I've checked my auth.logs and so far I haven't ever seen jim (or any other user) becoming root before.
<Wankus> These are the lines from auth.log anyway:
<Wankus> Aug  7 09:29:22 Main-PC su[26519] : Successful su for jim root
<Wankus> Aug  7 09:29:22 Main-PC su[26519] : + ??? root:jim
<Wankus> Aug  7 09:29:22 Main-PC su[26519] : (pam_unix) session opened for user jim (uid=0)
<pleia2> Wankus: you can browse /etc/cron.d (and cron.daily/ , hourly, monthly, weekly)
<pleia2> also: sudo crontab -u root -l
<Wankus> ok, I'll check that
<Wankus> what does the " sudo crontab -u root -l" do?
<pleia2> -u == user; -l == list
<pleia2> so you list the crontab entries for user root
<Wankus> ok ta
<Wankus> " sudo crontab -u root -l" gives "no crontab for root"
<pleia2> Wankus: yeah, that's normal
<pleia2> just one of the places to check :)
<Wankus> true, thanks
<Wankus> Ok, I don't think someody hacked me over the internet because I just remembered my modem was disconnected from the internet at that time.
<pleia2> that's good :)
<Wankus> But I'm stil a bit worried, I've gone a bit paranoid these days
<JRL01192> you should be with all the hacking activity going on in Russia and it's recent attacks on the web
<Wankus> Really? Didn't know about that.
<Wankus> Now I'm even more worried, :(
<JRL01192> :-P
<pleia2> JRL01192: stop scaring people :)
<Wankus> lol, Is there anyway I can upload the relevant parts of the file, so that I can post it here? Like imageshack but for text files?
<pleia2> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Wankus> Ta
<Wankus> back in a jiffy
<JRL01192> scaring people, just be glad for me not going into details :-X
<JRL01192> glad of me*
<Wankus> Here we go - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32914/
<Wankus> The bit I'm, concerned about starts from line 27
<Wankus> So is there something fishy going on there or am I just being a tad too batshit?
<Bysmeden> hi al..
<Bysmeden> all
<Bysmeden> need help on my install..   installed "oem" and when boot up i only got login ,
<Gamienator> Hi there, have a ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x 3D Rednering Support ?
<Gamienator> Rendering, sorry
<TheSheep> !ati | Gamienator
<ubotu> Gamienator: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Gamienator> thx
<jeeGr> hey how do i change the theme in my xubuntu
<zials> jeeGr -  menu -> Settings -> User Interface Settings
<jeeGr> zials, ok i but if i want some theme from xfce-look.org how do i install it??
<zials> which type of theme is it? (gtk / xfce)
<jeeGr> xfce
<zials> mhmm, never tried one of those...
<zials> I guess you could put it in ~/.theme
<zials> err, thats ~/.themes
<jeeGr> i cant find themes??
<zials> make it then
<zials> but, make sure you have hidden folders enabeled
<zials> ctrl + h or view -> show hidden folders
<jeeGr> thx
<Pazy> I want to install Xubuntu as an alternative to KDE on my current Kubuntu install is this possible?
<K3rl0u4rn> Pazy: it is, just install xubuntu-desktop package and you will have all the xubuntu dependencies
<Pazy> Thanks
<K3rl0u4rn> you're welcome
<TuxRox> I just burned a xubuntu 7.04 CD. I booted it up and it is asking for a user name and password. Why might that be, and what are the default user and password for the CD?
<clefia> for 3 months I've installed and use Xubuntu feisty, from time to time, my system will run out of memory to a crawl till it's unusable
<clefia> then it's hitting the restart button
<clefia> I have 320mb of sdram an 256mb of swap
<clefia> i've got firefox and gaim opened everytime I ran out of memory
<clefia> is there any log on my system that can tell me what's wrong?
<TheSheep> clefia: in /var/log/
<genii> check /var/log/messages /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /var/log/syslog
<Ragioniere> good night people
<maxamillion> wait ... you signed in to say goodnight?
<Ragioniere> excuse me
<Ragioniere> i'm an italian boy
<maxamillion> lol, no no .. i was just curious
<Ragioniere> please,excuse me for my bad english
<Ragioniere> i have installed xubuntu on my lifebook
<Ragioniere> but i don't know how i can configure my pcmcia card
<clefia> genii: I'm check through the 3 files that you've memtioned. didn't find any unusual activities. Someone told me it could be memory leak from firefox.
<genii> clefia: The symptoms you described of slowdoen then stop fit the description for a memory leak, yes.
<genii> clefia:What version firefox is on it?
<clefia> genii: 2.0.0.6, i have the same problem even before i upgraded from 2.0.0.4 a few days ago
<clefia> i'm seeing 8 instants of firefox-bin in htop, is this normal?
<genii> clefia: Bleh. i remember 1.5 series also had some memory leak issue with xfce. Did not know about the 2.0.0.X series also. If it persists you may want to use some other browser
<genii> clefia: I think you may want to cycle thru them by alt-tab and close the ones you are not immediately using
<clefia> genii: I just have 2 windows but 10+ tabs
<clefia> of firefox
<genii> clefia: When you have active content like flash in many of the tabs it causes grief
<clefia> genii: i understand. I just wished the system would let me kill firefox but it becomes so unresponsive that I have to force restart
<genii> clefia: Well, I would normally do then is hit crtl-alt-esc   then put the skull on firefox window and click :)
<clefia> genii: ah thanks. i didn't knew there's a shotcut for xkill. I push alt+ctrl+del. the screen saver came up and lagged the system even more XD
<genii> clefia: You may want to use another browser for casual surfing like iceweasel
<clefia> genii: I need to ask of you another favor. Can you help me check if there is any issue with my system from this screenshot of my htop output? for 3 months I've installed and use Xubuntu feisty, from time to time, my system will run out of memory to a crawl till it's unusable
<clefia> then it's hitting the restart button, I have 320mb of sdram an 256mb of swap
<clefia> i've got firefox and gaim opened everytime I ran out of memory is there a log on my system that can tell me what's wrong?
<clefia> sorry, ignore my post. I paste the wrong message
<clefia> please forgive my spamming
<genii> clefia: Unfortunately today i do not have much time away from work for extended help :(
<clefia> genii: no problem. I apreciated the advice you have given. thanks for you time
<genii> clefia: I hope you get the assistance you need on this. Til it gets sorted out you may want to use another browser, there are at least a few i know of besides firefox ... iceweasel (but it uses the same sort of engine) dillo (different engine) opera (not free unfortunately) galeon
<Lunis> Question: How do you keep XFCE (and Gnome, for that matter) from opening an audio player when you plug in a PSP?
<jwishnie> having trouble with GtkFileChooser under Xubuntu, t does not display mounted volumes (USB sticks) in the places bar on the left
<jwishnie> view of GTK documentation suggests this should be automatic, Has anyone seen this?
<maxamillion> jwishnie: just a moment, let me check a couple things ... i have very little experience with GtkFileChooser
<maxamillion> jwishnie: oooh, you mean from inside applications?
<jwishnie> correct
<jwishnie> to reproduce, insert a USB key
<jwishnie> notice that it appears on desktop and in Thunar places bar (left side)
<maxamillion> jwishnie: right
<jwishnie> According to GNOME docs, it _should_ appear in Open/Save panel (GtkFileChooser) from applications
<jwishnie> Open 'Mousepad', choose 'Save'
<jwishnie> note that the USB stick does not appear in the places section on left
<maxamillion> jwishnie: i am actually not on xubuntu, i am at work on a debian etch workstation
<jwishnie> maxamillion: What is your desktop environment? Gnome or XFCE4?
<maxamillion> jwishnie: neither .... pypanel+openbox
<jwishnie> maxamillion: you will not be able to reproduce
<maxamillion> jwishnie: probably not .... but i will be able to at home because i have a xubuntu machine at home
<maxamillion> jwishnie: have you checked launchpad for bug reports?
<jwishnie> maxamillion: see this link and search for "Volumes" (match case) for a description of the intended behavior: http://developer.gnome.org/doc/API/2.2/gtk/GtkFileChooser.html
<jwishnie> maxamillion: am attempting to (search Launchpad)
<maxamillion> jwishnie: oh ok
<hyper_ch> hiho
<TheSheep> hi hyper_ch
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: so, I got a new apartment ;)
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: you lucky monster
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: it's a nice one...
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: with a swimming pool for sharks?
<hyper_ch> sure :)
<hyper_ch> how comes apache loses grounds to IIS? ;(
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: --> #xubuntu-offtopic
<hyper_ch> *grmbl*
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: I have too many channels open
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: shame
<hyper_ch> ;)
<hyper_ch> anyone got a problem?
<jwishnie> hyper_ch: still need help getting mounted-USB drives to show up in Open/Save panels from GTK applications. Any ideas?
<hyper_ch> jwishnie: nope :)
<hyper_ch> jwishnie: try accessing it with thunar
<hyper_ch> and then open some gtk app and check if it's there then?
<jwishnie> hyper_ch: no, does not appeer
<jwishnie> hyper_ch: Thunar displays it properly (as does the desktop) but Save/Open panels do not display
<hyper_ch> well, that's what I noticed... mine doesn't show in konqueror before I haven't it accressed first by thunar
<jwishnie> hyper_ch: right. that's because by default it isn't mounted until you open it in Thunar
<hyper_ch> jwishnie: so it works now?
<jwishnie> hyper_ch: do you see it in panels from GTK apps?
<jwishnie> hyper_ch: no. still does not display
<jwishnie> hyper_ch: (in GTK apps)
<hyper_ch> I first need to find a gtk app ;)
<jwishnie> hyper_ch: mousepad is a pretty simple one
<hyper_ch> hmmm, I left my usb stick at work
<jwishnie> hyper_ch: same problem with any mountable device--floppy, cd, dvd
<hyper_ch> dunno
<colossus73> hi
<colossus73> I have a problem with the microphone, this is the output of  arecord --list-devices:
<colossus73> **** List of CAPTURE Hardware Devices ****
<colossus73> card 0: MCP04 [NVidia MCP04] , device 0: Intel ICH [NVidia MCP04] 
<colossus73>   Subdevices: 1/1
<colossus73>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<colossus73> card 0: MCP04 [NVidia MCP04] , device 1: Intel ICH - MIC ADC [NVidia MCP04 - MIC ADC] 
<colossus73>   Subdevices: 1/1
<colossus73>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<colossus73> it should be detected shouldn't be?
<maxamillion> !pastebin | colossus73
<ubotu> colossus73: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<maxamillion> colossus73: if it is longer than 3 lines, please use pastebin
<maxamillion> colossus73: have you checked the device in xfce4-mixer?
<colossus73> please accet my apologies, I forgot!
<colossus73> no
<colossus73> what shall I see?
<colossus73> I see a slider under microphone
<colossus73> under Mic
<colossus73> and the volume is set to maximum
<colossus73> any clue?
<maxamillion> colossus73: not off the top of my head no :( ... i unfortunately haven't had any issues with microphones aside from having to turn up the volume on them
<colossus73> which are your setting in alsaconf?
<colossus73> I have 2 mic but I connected only one...
<colossus73> so why two mics?
<maxamillion> colossus73: do you have 2 places a mic can be connected to your computer? there is probably and entry for each port
<colossus73> ok
#xubuntu 2007-08-08
<cellofellow> what's the command to list files in an install debian package? It's a dpkg switch.
<Pumpernickel> dpkg -L
<cellofellow> thanks. Found it already. I really should check manpages first. ;)
<Pumpernickel> Yup.
<Lunis> how to i prevent xfce/gnome from autorunning Rhythmbox when I plug in my PSP?
<Lunis> ^do
<soberon> Good evening... Please an app to "see" the net and share docs.? as smb4
<SrRaven> he?
<soberon> I'm looking for an advice to install an aplication in xubuntu
<soberon> for see the net
<soberon> I installed samba
<soberon> but i want some like smb4k
<varu> > is there a way to use an onscreen keyboard to type the admin password in xfce?
<varu>  it blocks out any other program
<varu>  is there a way to use an onscreen keyboard to type the admin password in xfce?
<cellofellow> I've heard bad stories about that.
<varu> o
<varu> gnome=mad accessible, but xfce=faster
<cellofellow> sorry, yeah
<cellofellow> XFCE doesn't have every feature under the sun, or it would just be gnome anyway.
<varu> well ya
<varu> just irks me lol
<cellofellow> what packages should I install (on another box) to get full support for everything under the sun in MPlayer? I know I need w32codecs, but what else> (Oh, DVD not neccesary.)
<Lunis> has anyone noticed that gksu lags xfce for about 2 mintues after you enter your sudo passy
<cellofellow> not here
<cellofellow> Lunis: what apps you trying to run?
<cellofellow> mecannotread: what kind of nickname is that?
<Lunis> cellofellow, anything i used gksu to run (on Gutsy) lags with the passy box up and everything grayed out for about 2 minutes when i enter a password and hit ok or press enter
<cellofellow> hmm
<cellofellow> maybe a bit buggy in Gutsy.
<mecannotread> cellofellow well just say  me cannot read
<Lunis> how do i clear the sudo cached password?
<maxamillion> Lunis: the sudo password should be your password
<Lunis> no i mean... when you enter the password you don't have to enter it again for like 5 minutes when you use sudo/gksu again
<maxamillion> Lunis: if you need to change your password just type passwd at the command line
<maxamillion> Lunis: ohhhh, that ... no clue i don't use sudo ... actually don't even have it installed
<Lunis> :<
<maxamillion> Lunis: i always start from a base install and just install what i need
<Pumpernickel> Lunis: sudo -K
<Lunis> Pumpernickel, :o thanks, both for the answer and for reading the backlogs :D
<aaron> i have some freezing problems when i try to access my media hard drive
<Jester45> ar
<Jester45> o
<Jester45> he gone
<nextse7en> Hi folks, is there a graphical disk manager build into xubuntu?
<Jester45> no
<Jester45> if you meaning a partitioner
<Jester45> gparted is a nice you can get from repos
<nextse7en> Its not connected to the internet, unfortunaly.
<nextse7en> What is the command then to format in FAT?
<vidd_laptop> its on the install disk
<nextse7en> Lol, doesn't have CD-ROM either.
<vidd_laptop> ???
<vidd_laptop> how did you install?
<Jester45> can you get files from the internet
<nextse7en> Its just a motherboard and HD mounted to the desk.
<nextse7en> No, its a completly stand alone system.
<Jester45> so no usb or anything like that
<nextse7en> Well, It has usb.
<Jester45> i think you can do mkfs -t ext3 /deb/hdaN
<Jester45> to format over fat
<Jester45> or try -t fat32 to make fat
<Pumpernickel> -t vfat
<Jester45> or for /dev/hdaN you can use the mount point
<nextse7en> thanks for the help, I'll try it.
<nextse7en> Do I need to mount first?
<Pumpernickel> Errr... formatting a mounted partition?
<Pumpernickel> Don't.
<Jester45> listen to Pumpernickel
<nextse7en>  Hi there, one more question, how do I find out where a hard drive is if it is unformatted or unpartitioned? Is there a way to query for all hard drives attached to the system?
<nextse7en> weather or not they are mounted?
<nextse7en> I can't tell if the drive is being recognized at all... its the slave on the primary IDE controller, but fdisk won't open dev/hdb1
<Jester45> run df
<Jester45> in a terminal
<Jester45> i think that should unmounted partitions
<Pumpernickel> /dev/sd* is the new naming convention for all drives.
<Jester45> why did they do that
<nextse7en> Hmm, I only see hdc1.  Odd that it would show the primard hard drive on the primary ide controller as hdc1
<nextse7en> Very strange, the bios sees the drive, but df does not?
<Pumpernickel> `df` only deals with filesystem stats.
<Pumpernickel> `parted -il` is probably more like what you expected.
<zero-9376> anyone know how i can use fusesmb on startup?
<BrendanM> Hey, how do I configure multi-monitors (laptop screen and external) on Xubuntu?
<zero-9376> ive tried putting fusesmb in /etc/rc.local but it tells me no such file or directory, also tried in fstab but got invalid option
<BFTD> BrendanM what kind of graphics card do you have?
<BrendanM> BFTD, it's an ATI Radeon Mobility M6
<BFTD> yuck
<BrendanM> yeah, it kind of bites
<BFTD> I'm not sure, you'll most likely have to edit /etc/X11/xorg.confg
<BrendanM> right now it shows the second monitor as a clone
<BFTD> that's pretty good
<BrendanM> Yeah, but I'd much rather have an extended desktop
<BrendanM> Would it work better if I switched to the fglrx driver?
<BFTD> not sure
<BrendanM> I've heard that Xfce's window manager natively supports multiple monitors.
<BFTD> it does
<BFTD> for me anyways
<BFTD> I never had to mess with that stuff
<BrendanM> hmm
<BrendanM> what kind of video card do you have?
<BFTD> Intel
<BFTD> its also a laptop
<BFTD> I recommend nVidia
<BFTD> best maker hands down
<BFTD> for linux that is
<BrendanM> no, totally
<BrendanM> if I were buying/building a machine, I would certainly go with nVidia
<BrendanM> unfortunately, I just have this crappy old laptop
<BFTD> same
<BFTD> hope I can get this lappy to work
<BFTD> if not then I lose $60
<BrendanM> you only paid $60 for yours?
<BrendanM> nice
<BrendanM> I paid like $150 for mine
<BrendanM> what is yours?
<BFTD> no
<BFTD> I'm getting paid to ride this comp of viruses
<BrendanM> oh, nice
<BrendanM> just reformat reinstall
<BrendanM> or is that not an option?
<BrendanM> If you want a real nice free antivirus program, check out AntiVir XP
<BrendanM> it's made by this german company, and it's free for personal use
<BFTD> eh?
<BFTD> I'll call her up
<BFTD> tell her to reformat
<BrendanM> oh, I thought you were actually personally working on it
<BrendanM> does she have an AV program on there?
<BFTD> I am
<BFTD> only three
<BFTD> Avast, AVG, and norton
<BFTD> plus ad aware and spybot
<BrendanM> oh, that's bad news. You should never run more than one simultaneously
<BrendanM> have you tried scanning in safe mode?
<BFTD> I hate running any
<BFTD> yeah
<BFTD> it took me a few min's to remember how to get there though
<BrendanM> HijackThis is really useful for tracking down malware too
<BFTD> this thing is keeping firefox from working, and is restricting IE from using gmail and yahoo mail
<BrendanM> dang, even in safe mode?
<BrendanM> You could boot from a Linux Live CD and then run ClamAV on it?
<BFTD> which live cd has that on it?
<BFTD> and no not in safe mode
<BFTD> it works fine then
<BrendanM> You could "install" it from repos on an Ubuntu live disc
<BrendanM> but there's lots of linux diagnostic CDs out there, too
<BrendanM> It sounds like there's a browser hijacker. I'd use hijackthis or I think sysinternals has a tool that looks at startup processes
<BFTD> ah
<BFTD> ok
<BFTD> I'll do that later
<BrendanM> ah, it's called AutoRuns: http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sysinternals/Utilities/AutoRuns.mspx
<BrendanM> that's M$'s site, but it's made by sysinternals
<BrendanM> er, I guess sysinternals got bought out by M$
<BFTD> hrm
<BrendanM> that sucks
<BFTD> whta time is it wherever you are?
<BrendanM> 12:15
<BFTD> AM?
<BFTD> well
<BFTD> gonna go
<BFTD> its also 12:18 here...and I need to do...something tomorrow
<BFTD> not sure what though
<Cordik> Hi!
<Cordik> Has anybody tried running xubuntu on a Asus Digimatrix?
<Rockinghorse> Rockinghorse is gone...but he'll be baack...
<mrpok> Heyhey
<mrpok> Is Opera available for xubuntu? I can't find it in apt-cache or Synaptics.
<loswillios> hi
<loswillios> I'm trying the whole day to get numlockx to start at boottime without luck
<loswillios> I think the problem is, that I don't use a desktop manager like gdm
<loswillios> instead, I have automatic login via /etc/even.d/tty1 "exec /sbin/rungetty tty1 --autologin USER" enabled
<loswillios> anyone an idea where I have to put the numlockx call?
<loswillios> /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc or /etc/xdg/xfce4/xinitrc doesn't work. I think it's because the scripts were run as root, and not as a user
<Pumpernickel> mrpok: Yes it is.  You can either get a .deb from their site, or use the feisty-commercial repository.
<Pumpernickel> loswillios: Is that a console login, or are you launching X somewhere along the way?
<loswillios> Pumpernickel: finally I got it. I put everything into .xinitrc and now it works
<bjwebb> hello
<zials> hi
<bjwebb> how would i boot into xubuntu from dsl's grub?
<TheSheep> bjwebb: press 'e' on any entry and type the paths to the kernel and initrd
<bjwebb> hmm would that be like /mnt/hda1/boot/... because its dsl's grub
<TheSheep> bjwebb: ah, if it's on another partition, then you also need to add 'root (hdX, Y)'
<TheSheep> bjwebb: where X and Y are the disk number and partition number
<TheSheep> bjwebb: counting from 0
<bjwebb> a like hda, 0
<TheSheep> (hd0, 0)
<bjwebb> oh rite
<TheSheep> bjwebb: and the path is relative to that partition, that is /boot/foo
<bjwebb> yeah
<bjwebb> okay
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Ben_Cs> does xfce in xubuntu 7.04 mount automatically usb devices?
<Ben_Cs> and ntfs partitions?
<zials> it does... for me, in any case
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: you can enable automounting of usb devices in thunar->edit->preferences->advanced->volume manager
<Ben_Cs> currently i'm using gnome (ubuntu) but i have xfce in college and i like it, except it's an old version and featureless. my comp is strong enough to handle gnome and kde (i like gnome better) but i was thinking about xfce
<pleia2> Ben_Cs: I think you'll be happy with the version in 7.04 :)
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: do you recommend xfce only to slow computers, or do you think it's a better window manager overall?
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: I use it on my main desktop
<pleia2> Ben_Cs: depends on the person, I think it's better overall ;) but appreciate the opinions of others
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: I can't get used to any other desktop environment
<Ben_Cs> does it have a keyboard layout changer?
<zials> yup
<zials> though, keyboard layout is more or less tied to X instead of Xfce
<Ben_Cs> hmmmmm, so i just synaptic for xubuntu-desktop?
<zials> yup
<Ben_Cs> ok
<Ben_Cs> does it have influence over gnome?
<Ben_Cs> well synaptic says it'll remove gnome when installing xfce. i can avoid that through apt-get probably, but what the heck, i'll learn xfce better this way
<Ben_Cs> wow the managment of xfce has change for good!
<Ben_Cs> do i need special xfce themes? or gnome themes will do?
<pleia2> you'll need xfce themes, but there are LOTS installed by default
<Ben_Cs> ok
<Ben_Cs> does xubuntu have an art manager (for themes to download) like gnome?
<pleia2> no
<Ben_Cs> so i have to download them manually
<Ben_Cs> ?
<pleia2> yeah, xfce-look.org is a good site for that
<Ben_Cs> when i go to keyboard settings and disable in layouts: use x configuration, and add another layout, it doesn't remember it and comes back to: use x configuration? so how do i add another keyboard layout?
<bjwebb> hi
<loswillios> hi guys
<bjwebb> hi
<bjwebb> hmm why is xubuntu slower than dsl?
<loswillios> Where can I find newer packages of gnumeric? There is a bug in 1.7.8 which was fixed in 1.7.11
<loswillios> I'm using Xubuntu-7.04
<loswillios> I tried feisty-backports already but it isn't there
<bjwebb> hmm doesn't seem to be anybody else here
<bjwebb> is there a gnumeric website that might offer .deb packages?
<loswillios> unfortunately they don't offer binaries
<bjwebb> hmm
<loswillios> uh, it's in math
<loswillios> bjwebb: you think it's possible to install gutsy's gnumeric?
<bjwebb> it might be
<bjwebb> it could be worth a try
<bjwebb> what about in the debian repos?
<Ben_Cs> i downloaded a theme and copied it to ~/.themes  and copied it to /usr/share/themes but still don't have it in User Interface Settings. please help
<bjwebb> Ben_Cs: im not really an epert, and everyone else seems to be quiet atm
<Ben_Cs> ok
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: di you unpack it?
<TheSheep> did*
<Ben_Cs> yes
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: is it a gtk theme or an xfce theme?
<Ben_Cs> there are tzr.gz files inside. unpack them too?
<Ben_Cs> downloaded it from xfce-look
<Ben_Cs> i thinl it's gtk though
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: you must have downloaded a pack of several themes
<Ben_Cs> bundle pack
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: every one of them should be unpacked to .themes separately
<Ben_Cs> one is "controls" one is "window" and one is "login" still separetly?
<mrpok_> Opera has IRC built in.
<mrpok_> Neat. Fluffware, but neat.
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: that's weird
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: is there a gtkrc file somewhere?
<TheSheep> mrpok_: it even has a torrent client build in
<Ben_Cs> no. but in instructions, it says how to install it in gnome menus
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: if there is no gtkrc then it's not a gtk theme and cannot be used with xfce
<Ben_Cs> weird it was in xfce-look
<Ben_Cs> thesheep: where do i should copy themes to? ~/.themes  or /usr/share/themes?
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: to ~/.themes if you only need it for the single user, to /usr/share/themes if you want it to be available for all users on the system
<TheSheep> the latter requires root priviledges, of course
<Ben_Cs> nope. just for me
<Ben_Cs> thanks
<mrpok_> TheSheep: Yeah, I like that, it's one of the main reasons I went for it.
<TheSheep> mrpok_: soon you won't need any other program, next logical steps are multimedia player and office suite ;)
<mrpok_> Heck, who needs xfce?
<TheSheep> mrpok_: "Opera: because other browsers are too simple."
<mrpok_> heh
<mrpok_> I like it, though. It's slick, fast, intuitive...
<mrpok_> It hasn't crashed on me yet.
<TheSheep> mrpok_: the word "intuitive" has no meaning in computer context
<mrpok_> You would call it something else?
<TheSheep> mrpok_: "similar to what I am already accustomed to" fits in its place
<TheSheep> mrpok_: but this depends on the actual user
<TheSheep> mrpok_: obviously, if you use opera all the time, you'll find it intuitive
<mrpok_> You have a point
<mrpok_> How about if I said it has a simple workflow?
<mrpok_> :)
<TheSheep> wget has simplier ;)
<mrpok_> What's wget?
<TheSheep> dags
<mrpok_> erm?
<TheSheep> Do A Google Search :)
<mrpok_> Where's the personal touch in that! ;)
<mrpok_> I'm still trying to decide whether I like Opera Widgets
<Ben_Cs[away] > well i extracted to gtk themes to ~/.themes and Window Manager doesn't see them. extracted to /usr/share/themes  , didn't help as well. any way to make the Window Manager refresh it's list?
<Ben_Cs> oh. finally. i figured it out
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Ben_Cs> please tell me: do you prefer to leave only the buttom panel, or you use the top one as well?
<vidd_laptop> i only use one panel....but i customiz it with items from both
<Ben_Cs> ok
<Ben_Cs> i try to, but i don't want it to bee to big
<vidd_laptop> ?
<Ben_Cs> damn. i can't find how to do cool things with the pannel: like make it transperent and use semi transperent icons etc. you know how?
<vidd_laptop> yeah....
<Ben_Cs> have a link?
<vidd_laptop> turn the functionality for it on in >applications>settings>window manager teeks
<vidd_laptop> *tweaks
<Ben_Cs> BTW it seems to me as if xfce is a bit slower than gnome. weird.
<Ben_Cs> ok
<Ben_Cs> turned on
<vidd_laptop> its your imagination =] 
<vidd_laptop> now you can customize the panel for transparency\
<Ben_Cs> ok
<Ben_Cs> but i don't see an option explicit for panel opacity
<Ben_Cs> transperacy
<vidd_laptop> under the tweaks....did you turn on "enable display compositing" on the "compositor" tab?
<Ben_Cs_> is there a way to make a panel transperent, but the icons on it opaque?
<vidd> no idea
* vidd does not play around with the eye candy...the computer is a tool...not a toy
<vidd> =] 
<Ben_Cs> what do i have to delete to reset xfce to default
<Ben_Cs> ?
<vidd> umm....
<vidd> items in the ./config folder
<Lunis`sleep> I mentioned this before but I think it's worth rementioning for anyone who hasn't already heard...
<Lunis> Has anyone had a problem with GKSU in XFCE? Mine locks up X for about a minute and a half to two minutes after entering the SUDO password and click ok or hitting enter
<TheSheep> Lunis: yes, I had similar problems, only shorter
<TheSheep> Lunis: in gutsy
<Lunis> TheSheep, did you solve?
<Lunis> TheSheep, yeah, Gutsy here as well :)
<TheSheep> Lunis: I didn't
<Lunis> i guess the fastest temporary fix would to be to move gksu/gksudo outside of PATH and make gksu/gksudo point to a script that will bring up a terminal with sudo :x
<ablomen> hmm does anyone know where i can get good xfce window borders from? there is no good theme std in xubuntu that works good with the ubuntu studio theme
<ablomen> or any dark theme i know for that mather
<ablomen> becouse almost all themes take the "second" color of the theme
<hyper_ch> hiho
<Lunis> ablomen, go to customize.org and get to a search box, search for keywords xfce and gaia
<Lunis> ablomen, better yet, i'll give you a direct link
<Lunis> ablomen, http://customize.org/xfce that's the best place to start looking. I like gaia but GSM is awesome with ubuntu studio (i think)
<Lunis> ablomen, most people don't know about this part of cutomize.org because XFCE isn't listed in the Browse tab
<ablomen> Lunis, cool thanks! :)
* ablomen bookmarks it
<Lunis> ablomen, glad i could help ^^
<ablomen> thats a great site, looks better then xfcelook :)
<hyper_ch> allmighty-TheSheep: online?
<Lunis> cutsomize.org is home to some of the best looking themes but some of the best theme artists out there. and most of the stuff gets crossported if it's any good. great news for us xfce'rs
<ablomen> Lunis, ah yeah the gaia thing looks great :)
<ablomen> the close etc icons are on the wrong side of the bar though but i guess i can get used to that :)
<Lunis> ablomen, the full theme mixed with the watery GAIA backgroud (gaia is a huge community project, gaia.customize.org) and the black cursors
<Lunis> ablomen, you can change them, i'll help you once you have it installed
<ablomen> its installed :) but i cant change the bar icons in the window manager thingy
<Lunis> ablomen,  you have to do it manually
<ablomen> ah :)\
<Lunis> ~/.theme/gaia/xfce/themerc i think
<Lunis> correction
<Lunis> ~/.themes/GAIA/xfwm4/themrc
<ablomen> ah the button layout and offset?
<ablomen> ah no soorry its just the |
<Lunis> layout specifically
<ablomen> ok iv got it :)
<ablomen> thanks!
<Lunis> by default the minimize button is in the middle and maximize is last, which annoys me. i had to change it :P
<Lunis> np
* ablomen is gonna look trough some more of the gaia stuff :)
<timposey> TheSheeo: are you here?
<timposey> TheSheep:  are you here?
<TheSheep> timposey: yes?
<timposey> TheSheep:  I don't know if you remember me from the other day. I was doing the xubuntu install on a machine and having problems
<timposey> I finally got a full install without any problems but this computer seems to simply not looking for this hard drive at all for boot up, do you have any suggestions, I have checked and rechecked bios settings, unless there is something set in there that I can't get to..
<TheSheep> timposey: is this drive larger than 32MB?
<timposey> TheSheep:  Yes it is a 4.3 GB
<TheSheep> sorry, I mean 32GB :)
<TheSheep> timposey: you can try setting the bootable flag on teh system partition
<TheSheep> timposey: this is an IDe disk?
<TheSheep> IDE?
<timposey> Yes
<TheSheep> timposey: and you set the computer to boot from it in bios?
<timposey> I just let the program do the guided partition so I figured that the bootable flag was set.. I did set to boot from the HDD in Bios and the bios recognizes the drive.
<wepeel> hi all. I recently installed xubuntu 7.04 on my old laptop. My desktop is running ubuntu 6.10...and there's a way to place folders on the desktop which open via ssh on remote machines. How do I set something like this up in Xubuntu?
<TheSheep> timposey: the grub is instlled?
<ablomen> wepeel, google for sshfs :)
<wepeel> ablomen, thanks
<ablomen> np, good luck :)
<timposey> TheSheep:  It says that it installed it at the end of the installation.
<TheSheep> :/
<wepeel> ablomen, hehe, I'll need it. On ubuntu, I'd just go to "places" than work from there
<ablomen> yeah thats nautilus, thunar doesnt have that (you have to give some stuff away for performance :) )
<ablomen> but sshfs is easy enough, there are a lot of walktroughs, and all the apps can use the mounted dir and files in it than, which isnt the case with the way nautilus mounts them
<wepeel> ablomen, ah, I get it. Can I use sshfs through an icon on the Desktop?
<wepeel> i.e. set a launcher?
<ablomen> well i think it will show up becouse its a mounted fs other then the root fs (just like cd's, windows filesystems, cameras etc do) otherwise you can just create a shortcut to the location the ssh fs is mounted to
<ablomen> so yeah :)
<wepeel> gotcha
<ablomen> and you can add it to places etc :)
<ablomen> the only thing your going to have to figure out is how to mount it at boot, but i think you can just add it to fstab if my memmory serves me right
<TheSheep> timposey: what is the exact message you get when the computer tries to boot?
<wepeel> ablomen, hurm, I'm having a tough time already with it
<ablomen> heh whats the problem>
<ablomen> ?
<wepeel> oh, it really does want the mountpoint...I just guessed it works like ssh :)
<TheSheep> wepeel: that would be scp
<ablomen> just do "sudo mkdir /media/ssh & sudo chown USERNAME /media/ssh" or whatever :)
<ablomen> or listen to TheSheep :)
<ablomen> thats a better idea i guess :P
<TheSheep> wepeel: if it's just single files you want to copy, you can use scp just like you would use normal cp. only prefix the remote files with the host name and colon, like  myhost:somedir/myfile
<wepeel> Yeah, I use scp while ssh'ed into my home machine, but I was just looking for the convenience of having a remote folder I could access whenever I needed something
<wepeel> chalk one up for nautilus, I suppose
<ablomen> wepeel, sshfs then :)
<TheSheep> wepeel: ah, that's sshfs :)
<TheSheep> wepeel: you need to have the 'fuse' module loaded, I think
<wepeel> well, here's what I'm getting so far
<wepeel> basically, i sshfs user@host:dir mountpoint
<TheSheep> !pastebin | wepeel
<ubotu> wepeel: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wepeel> but I don't know what to put in mountpoint
<TheSheep> wepeel: any empty directory
<TheSheep> wepeel: owned by you
<ablomen> wepeel, a dir you make in /home/username or /media
<wepeel> Sorry, was that line too long?
<TheSheep> wepeel: if you use a directory in your ~/Desktop, then you don't even need to make a shortcut
<ablomen> TheSheep, hmm good one
<TheSheep> wepeel: no, it wans't too long. I thought you were going to paste some logs :)
<wepeel> nono
<wepeel> I wouldn't do taht :)
<wepeel> wait, a directiry on the machine I'm connecting from
<wepeel> I'm an idiot
<TheSheep> the first one is what you connect (remote directory), the second one (the mountpoint) is where you want it connected
<TheSheep> that is, a local directory
<wepeel> failed to exec fusermount: Permission denied
<ablomen> wepeel, sudo
<TheSheep> wepeel: you need to add yourself to the 'fuse' group
<TheSheep> ablomen: nah
<ablomen> ah or that
<ablomen> my bad
<wepeel> same result
<ablomen> wepeel, you need to log in again or reboot, one of those too
<TheSheep> wepeel: unfortunately, you have to relog after changing group membership for it to take effect
<wepeel> ok, be right back
<timposey> TheSheep:  Sorry, I was away for a minute... I get the message the disk is not bootable, please place a bootable disk in drive a: those may not be the exact words but I am having problems with the power supply right now and cannot get it up but that is a common message.
<TheSheep> timposey: I think I don't have any more ideas :(
<timposey> TheSheep: me either.. I hate to say it but I'm going to give up on this one..
<ablomen> timposey, what is the problem exactly?
<ablomen> timposey, the error you get is from a broken mbr afaik
<ablomen> alteast thats the reason i had that problem
<timposey> ablomen:  a broken who?
<ablomen> master boot record, the part of the hd where the bootloader is on
<ablomen> atleast the link to it
<TheSheep> ablomen: but grub is supposed to set it up correctly
<wepeel> I'm still getting permission denied errors
<TheSheep> timposey: maybe you could try with lilo instead?
<ablomen> TheSheep, yeah i know, thats the weird thing, i still have a hd in my main pc which works fine as second hd but to boot from it doesnt work
<TheSheep> wepeel: are you mounting it in a directory you own?
<wepeel> ~/DEsktop should work right?
<ablomen> wepeel, no
<TheSheep> actually iy should work, but funny things might happen :)
<ablomen> wepeel, you have to make a folder in the ~/Desktop folder
<ablomen> TheSheep, heh yeah
<timposey> ablomen:  Could it be something that the bios is looking for on the drive that is not there.  Before I repartioned the drive it would boot to a version of redhat.. and it was using lilo
* Starting logfile irclogs/xubuntu.log
<stuart-> woo
<stuart-> it looks quieter here
<cellofellow> yes, very
<stuart-> well i find it unfair that xp performs better than gnome on the same pc. considering linux > windows
<cellofellow> so, if you are using Xubuntu, I'd scrap Totem altogether and use MPlayer.
<stuart-> which is why i'm on xubuntu
<stuart-> cellofellow, getting it now.
<cellofellow> my PC would be slowish with Win98. :)
<cellofellow> actually, no, pretty quick with 98, but slow with XP.
<stuart-> 98 SE was the best windows ever
<cellofellow> Sort of missed that one, I've used 98 and ME and 2000 though.
<stuart-> ME was the worst, imho
<cellofellow> Before 1998 or 1999 my family had Apple stuff.
<cellofellow> My mom still uses ME, and I keep trying to get her to use Xubuntu on that old lappy.
<cellofellow> for MPlayer, I'd install mplayer, mplayer-skins, libxine-extracodecs, and w32codecs.
<stuart-> cellofellow, any idea why it says error opening video/output device?
<cellofellow> right click the app (like xmms) and choose Preferences, and under Video use xv
<cellofellow> or something similar.
<cellofellow> it usually ties to use xmga for some reason, which only works on Matrox MGA video cards.
<stuart-> cellofellow, works. nice
<stuart-> cellofellow, w32codecs aren't installable though, any idea where'd i get windowscodecs?
<cellofellow> one sec... getting you a link
<stuart-> coo
<cellofellow> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<cellofellow> I use VLC for playing DVDs if you have a DVD player. MPlayer works but doesn't do menus.
<stuart-> thanks
<cellofellow> if you running 64bit version, use w64codecs of course.
<stuart-> w32codecs has no installation candidate
<stuart-> cellofellow, oh sry. gotta update
<cellofellow> :-)
<cellofellow> you should have just copy/pasted the code from that little box under Adding the Repositories.
<Jester45> w32codecs is not in repo for licensing reasons you can get from a 3rd party repo or just download a /deb
<cellofellow> I'm getting him the Medibuntu repo.
<stuart-> ok bath while downloading
<stuart-> brb
<stuart-> cellofellow, .wmv plays smooth on your pc with just w32codecs and mplayer?
<cellofellow> stuart-: yeah
<Jester45> stuart-, does it not play smooth on yours?
<stuart-> Jester45, used to, but that was on ubuntu. haven't tried yet
<stuart-> hm, deluge isn't in apt-get.
<cellofellow> nope, try getdeb.net
<Jester45> no
<Jester45> get it from the deluge website getdeb's is a version old
<Jester45> deluge-torrent.org/
<stuart-> neat. thanks.
<stuart-> what's the java6-sdk package again?
<cellofellow> development stuff. compiler, etc.
<stuart-> i mean the name for apt-get
<Jester45> stuart-, if you just want to run java try sun-java6-jre
<stuart-> Jester45, what about for firefox
<cellofellow> stuart-: it's sun-javaN-jdk, where N is a number either 5 or 6.
<Jester45> i will look
<Jester45> 4 also
<cellofellow> stuart-: sudn-javaN-plugin for firefox stuff.
<Jester45> yea thats what i was thinking
<stuart-> okay. 35MB d/l. now i REALLY wanna bathe. brb
<cellofellow> how slow is your inet?
<stuart-> dsl, around 30k/sec
<cellofellow> mine too
<Jester45> and flash is
<cellofellow> flashplugin-nonfree
<Jester45> flashplugin-nonfree
<Jester45> darn
<cellofellow> that package actually just downloads the flash player from macromedia anyway, with wget.
<Jester45> and installes
<cellofellow> yeah, which is why it's a nice thing.
<cellofellow> Only trouble is, I'm still contemplating how to install it on an offline box.
<cellofellow> I copied the deb package and the downloaded tarball to a USB drive.
<Jester45> download it store it and use your host file to map macromedia's site to localhost
<Jester45> so that it downloads from localhost and not the real ip
<Jester45> but thats a lot of work
#xubuntu 2007-08-09
<stuart-> love how linux installs stuff and gets things to work while they're still running
<Pumpernickel> 1.  Patch the install script to skip the 'download' part of the install.  2.  Why do you need flash on a non-networked box?
<Jester45> Pumpernickel, thats what i was thinking
<stuart-> whoa, someone nearby didn't turn off his wi-fi, and i can access up to 120kbps on this thing
<Jester45> stuart-, welcome to my world
<stuart-> Jester45, no jokes this rocks
<Jester45> i got 4 wifis that i can access
<Jester45> plus my dsl
<Jester45> and just down the street is a hotel with open wifi
<stuart-> hurray to businesses with wi-fi
<Jester45> they got pretty good speed
<stuart-> eh? where does installed programs go to in linux?
<Jester45> everywhere
<stuart-> i wanna Open With.. and direct it to the program..
<Jester45> you can normaly just type the command
<Jester45> like for mplayer just type mplayer
<Jester45> linux is smart like that
<Jester45> but if you need the file they are in /sbin a lot
<stuart-> it doesn't let me
<Jester45> what are you trying to use
<stuart-> application i chose ("null") could not be found. deluge
<Jester45> you sure you did deluge
<stuart-> yup, but it says null
<Jester45> its /usr/bin/deluge
<stuart-> it asked for location tho. oh okay
<Jester45> :)
<Jester45> /usr/bin is a common place also
<stuart-> Jester45, worked. thanks! off to bed now
<Jester45> never underestimate the power of the jester
<mrpok> Hello hello
<mrpok> How are we all?
<cellofellow> ok
<cellofellow> Pumpernickel: to answer question about flash on non-networked. The box isn't non-networked permanently.
<mrpok> How do I stop gxine loading whenever I put in an audio CD?
<vidd> Applications>settings>default applications
<vidd> nope...never mind
<vidd> dunnu
<mrpok> OK
<mrpok> thanks anyway. :)
<mrpok> I wouldn't complain so much, if gxine wasn't such an annoying application to use.
<mrpok> Plus, I don't really like anything coming up automatically when I insert a cd, usb disk... It's so often not what I actually want to do with the media.
<mattgyver83> Does anybody know how to use WPA encryption in xubuntu?
<mrpok> Which is less memory instensive, out of rhythmbox or amarok?
<mrpok> Or how would I find out?
<whiter> does xubuntu feisty have a disk manager?
<vidd> anyone know what i need to do in order to get a new lan card to be recognized and installed on my system?
<vidd> the new lan card is a rtl 8139
<vidd> i dont want to reinstall just for the new lan card
<maxamillion> vidd: in theory upstart should recognize it ... but i guess it didn't, i am looking into it at the moment
<maxamillion> vidd: does 'lspci -v' say something like
<maxamillion> "Subsystem: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RT8139 "
<vidd> lspci does
<maxamillion> vidd: 'sudo modprobe 8139too'
<vidd> ok...let me get to it.....
<tripppy> vidd, if you have more than one PCI slot. shutdown and try the card in another slot
<tripppy> usally works for me
<vidd> no dice
<mrpok> OK, so the files for this logon (such as my downloads, my documents, etc) are stored in /home/pok
<mrpok> If I want to have a directory with files that all logons can use, where would I make it?
<mrpok> I want to store my music so that I can access it easily, and so can any other user, both local and networked.
<mrpok> Should I make a new directory /user/music?
<mrpok> */usr/music
<vidd> mrpok, you would probably want to use something like /var/music
<mrpok> OK, any particular reason?
<vidd> the /var directory is used for network services by most apps...so it is the most logical choice
<mrpok> All I know about /var is that it usually stores 'variable' data
<mrpok> Info that changes often
<vidd> for example...apache by default looks in the /var/www directory for web pages
<mrpok> ok
<rici> it would be common to use /usr/local/share/music
<rici> as well
<vidd> but you can store your stuff where ever you want....
<rici> very true
<vidd> even /music
<mrpok> I thought /usr/local was for this-machine-only files
<mrpok> That was my next question... There would be no reason for me not to just create my own directory?
<vidd> only if you leave it that way
<vidd> no reason at all
<rici> mrpok: that is the theory, but it's also for files which shouldn't be altered by a software reinstall/upgrade
<mrpok> I might just make a new root level dir, then. The plan is to use a second HDD for all my music later.
<rici> you can certainly do that. it's your machine, after all
<rici> but you can mount a filesystem anywhere, doesn't have to be at the root
<rici> so the fact that you plan to move them to a different hdd doesn't really change anything
<mrpok> Yeah, indeed. I was just trying to stick to logic, and learn something in the process. :)
<mrpok> thanks guys
<rici> logic. what a thought.
<mrpok> And I learnt a new terminal command... mkdir. :)
<mrpok> Wow, I feel a noob.
<vidd> you think thats bad...i cant get a simple lan card to work right
<mrpok> OK, I've created the /music directory, but I can't figure how to move my downloaded... err, backed up... music there.
<vidd> sudo cp /old/directory/* //music
<vidd> or mv if you want to move instead of copy
<mrpok> The problem is, I don't want all the files moved
<mrpok> The directory is /home/usr/pok/torrents
<vidd> then do it graphicly
<vidd> open two thunar windows and cp from one to the other
<mrpok> How do I give Thunar root access then?
<vidd> open terminal.....
<vidd> gksudo thunar
<mrpok> awesome, thanks.
<mrpok> So how would I tell mv to copy this directory.... '/home/pok/torrents/The Butterfly Effect - Imago' to /music?
<mrpok> should it just be sudo mv The Butterfly Effect - Imago /music?
<vidd> yes
<vidd> use tab complete to get the right file name
<mrpok> mv: invalid option -- W
<mrpok> Try `mv --help' for more information.
<mrpok> mv: invalid option -- W
<mrpok> Try `mv --help' for more information.
<mrpok> ooh
<mrpok> tab complete seemed to work
<mrpok> It came up with some funky thing with \'s before the spaces
<mrpok> Thats a neat trick, thanks.
<vidd> yes
<mrpok> Excellentay
<mrpok> Ah, I've run across a problem. I don't think Amarok will be able to organise the /music folder
<mrpok> unless I run it using /gksudo all the time
<vidd> so chown it
<vidd> chown changes the ownership of a file or directory
<mrpok> Sorry?
<mrpok> ah, ok
<mrpok> So if I 'chown pok /music' it means that whenever I am logged in as pok, programs can change /music?
<vidd> it should
<mrpok> And if I wanted any log in to be able to access it?
<mrpok> I can't seem to find it in the man page
<mrpok> DAGS?
<vidd> chown the files to the the same user as the app you are using
<vidd> cant find what?
<mrpok> would chown 004 /music work?
<mrpok> is 004 the numeric ownership id for all?
<mrpok> no, ignore that, I'm getting ahead of myself
<vidd> wb maxamillion
<maxamillion> thankies
<vidd> mrpok, your thinking of chmod ... that will work too if you set the files to 777
<mrpok> chmod 777 /music?
<vidd> yeah
<vidd> but you need the recursive switch in there
<vidd> to change all the files in the directory
<vidd> maxamillion, you have any other ideas on how i can get my network card to work?
<vidd> is there a .deb file i can use to install the file?
<vidd> *driver?
<maxamillion> vidd: no, according to all the docs i found say that the card has been supported since the 2.4 kernel
<vidd> so it should auto-detect
<maxamillion> vidd: technically yes ... are you sure the card and mobo are both good?
<vidd> yeah
<mrpok> ouch, Amarok seems to be slowing my machine down a lot.
<maxamillion> mrpok: yes, amarok will do that ... it requires alot of library files to be loaded into ram that are not native to xubuntu
<maxamillion> mrpok: you might want to look into Exaile as an alternative, it is much more native to xubuntu and is very comparable to amarok
<mrpok> Exaile, eh? Thanks mate, I'll check it out.
<maxamillion> mrpok: not a problem
<rockets> How well should I expect Xubuntu to run with 256 MB of ram
<rockets> I know its designed for that type of thing
<maxamillion> rockets: should run wonderfully
<rockets> cool
<mrpok> hey hey
<mrpok> is gtk-gnutella the best option for peer-to-peer filesharing?
<derjens> hi everybody
<derjens> i need to start the package manager of xubuntu over ssh. would you please tell me what is the name of the executable?
<TheSheep> apt-get
<derjens> TheSheep, there is this graphical tool... that's what i want
<TheSheep> derjens: synaptic
<derjens> thank you so far
<Ben_Cs> is there an easier way to map network drives than editing fstab?
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Ben_Cs> is xubuntu gusty tribe 3 stable enough?
<ablomen> Ben_Cs, stable enough for what?
<ablomen> a production machine? no
<Ben_Cs> to do whatever i need to do
<Ben_Cs> production?
<ablomen> well then id say no
<ablomen> if you really depend on it i wouldnt bother with it, isnt worth the hassles
<Ben_Cs> so it's just to play arround?
<ablomen> well or test
<ablomen> but its not a stable release
<TheSheep> still has some known bugs and some more unknown ones
<Ben_Cs> ok. xubuntu 7.04 comes with xfce 4.4.0   . is there an easy way to update to xfce 4.4.1 ? (it's stable but what is written in xfce site)
<Ben_Cs> (it's stable by what is written in xfce site)
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: but all other software included in xubuntu might not be stable with it
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: you know, applications interacy
<TheSheep> interact
<TheSheep> especially with a window manager
<Ben_Cs> i see
<loswillios> heya
<loswillios> Ben_Cs: i had the gnumeric issues yesterday, remember?
<Ben_Cs> ok. so it's better to wait till October when the stable gutsy will come out
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: especially when 4.4.1 doesn't really have much new
<loswillios> Ben_Cs: I dist-upgraded 7.04 to gutsy, it works good.
<Ben_Cs> loswillios: yeh
<loswillios> my gnumeric issue is gone, but I now I have another one :-) but I can live with it
<Ben_Cs> BTW, could it be that xfce is heavier than gnome? i just feel as if gnome is a bit faster on my machine
<loswillios> never used gnome
<loswillios> I want to use google-earth. which nvidia card should I buy?
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: xfce by itsel;f is lighter, but the overall performance depends also on other applications you use and configuration
<loswillios> will it work with a geforce2?
<Ben_Cs> XFCE is lighter then Gnome and KDE because it has lees features right? But the developers add features all the time. So in time XFCE will be as heavy as Gnome/KDE?
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: no, xfce has different architecture and different target audience
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: it's not like developers just add features randomly -- they only need the ones that re needed
<Ben_Cs> what audience is that?
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: we :)
<TheSheep> us
<Ben_Cs> us - you mean, the terminal lovers?
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: but tbh, the first audience of xfce are the developers themselves
<Ben_Cs> cause right now lots of settings work in xfce is done by manually editing files
<Ben_Cs> Can it be the my xfce desktop is slower than gnome because of me installing UBUNTU and adding xubuntu-desktop instead of installing Xubuntu?
<Ben_Cs> *that
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: I don't think so
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: at the worst case it would be as fast
<Ben_Cs> so it's weird. for instance: in gnome open office opens in a fraction of a second, when in xfce it takes almost a second
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: you use openoffice.org-gtk ?
<Ben_Cs> the one that came with ubuntu
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: if you want the gnome apps to work as fast as in gnome, then go to settings->sessions and atartup and enable loading the gnome libraries at startup
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: "launch gnome services at startup"
<Ben_Cs> thesheep: it's already enabled
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: otherwise, xfce starts these srevices when they are needed, and so the paps that use them will load slower
<TheSheep> hmm..
<Ben_Cs> well. never mind. thanks anyway
<axisys> hi all .. after I login my desktop is just blue with no icon, no menu .. almost blank except the blue desktop
<axisys> how do I fix it
<zials> you want... to see icons on desktop?
<zials> as well as show the menu panels?
<axisys> zials: yes.. its all empty.. used to be I could start openning my terminal
<zials> for panels: hit alt + F2 and enter "Xfce4-Panel" (without quotations)
<zials> for desktop icons, go to Settings -> Desktop Settings
<axisys> The command "Xfce4-Panel" failed to run
<zials> O.o
<axisys> I cannot go to setting.. there is nothing in the desktop
<axisys> absolutely nothing
<axisys> almost feel like the screen is streched outside my visible screen size
<axisys> is there a dpkg-reconfigure for desktop panel or something?
<axisys> there is a new .xsession-errors file
<axisys> it says..
<axisys> xfwm4:14101: WARNING: The display does not support XComposite extension
<axisys> xfwm4:14101: WARNING: Compositing manager disabled
<axisys> not sure if they are relavant to my issue
<axisys> I went to alt-F1 to vies those errors
<axisys> alt-ctlr-F1 that is
<axisys> anyone has any other suggestion?
<axisys> should I re-install xubuntu?
<zials> mhmm... and it was running fine before?
<axisys> zials: yep
<zials> and you tried rebooting?
<axisys> no
<axisys> let me try that
<axisys> btw I am using 6.06
<axisys> reboot did not help
<zials> can you run the panel now?
<Ramla_> if nothing seems to work, I'd try mv ~/.config ~/.config-backup and restarting X
<axisys> zials: still no go
<zials> mhmm
<axisys> Ramla_: tried that.. still nothing .. absolutely nothing
<axisys> there is no desktop reconfigure option? like for ubuntu where I can run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org
<zials> yea, you can run that
<zials> that reconfigures the Xserver
<axisys> zials: except I don't know the exact command *sigh*
<zials> sudo dpgk-reconfigure -xserver-xorg
<zials> err.. thats xserver-xorg
<zials> no hyphen/minus-sign before it
<axisys> ok
<axisys> i shoudl have done tab completeion.. duh
<Ramla_> basically removing the .config should reset the settings.. hmm, i wonder if there's something else
<axisys> dpkg-reconfigure did not help
<axisys> is there a way to reinstall the xfce?
<axisys> may be that will fix it
<zials> did you try moving the ~/.config like Ramla_ suggested?
<Ramla_> reinstalling and purging the whole xubuntu-desktop metapackage would be harsh
<Ramla_> I don't know much, but if moving .config dir didn't work, I'd try sudo adduser test and logging to xfce environment with that account. Maybe some other user config file is causing it
<Ramla_> if that was the case, any admin work might be unnecessary if you just found out what it was
<axisys> zials: I did
<axisys> Ramla_: good point.. let me go ahead create a new test account
<axisys> Ramla_: woohoo! it works for the test account just fine
<mattgyver83> Hey room, has anyone been able to connect to WPA encryptions with Xubuntu?
<axisys> Ramla_: which file gets read when a user login to xfce besides the .config
<Ramla_> i wouldn't know, i'm no guru.. I'm thinking those error (warning) messages you pasted, are they last lines of the .xsession-errors file?
<Ramla_> axisys> The command "Xfce4-Panel" failed to run <-- this could've been because of caps, did you try with small caps?
<axisys> Ramla: i went ahead and backed up his home dir and recreated his account
<axisys> so he can copy his files over
<axisys> it was fixing for another user
<axisys> i use ubuntu for myself
<Ramla> Okay, that works too
<mattgyver83> Is there a way to rename a device?  For some reason my wirless connection is labeled as eth0, as opposed to wlan0
<cellofellow> I believe there is something to do with the udev configurations, but that's sort of complicated.
<cellofellow> never succeded in that endeavor.
<mattgyver83> el gay
<mattgyver83> thats what i was reading, i just wasnt sure if there was an easier way
<cellofellow> *wave* BFTD
<BFTD> hi cellofellow
<hyper_ch> hiho
<axisys> Ramla, zials : thnx a lot guys
<Ramla> no probs
<utnubux> whats happening all?
<chosig> I have a problem, I have a 2 button ps/2 mouse attached to the computer, but I can't "find" it... any ideas what's messed up?
<neozen> salutations all
<zials> hello o.o
#xubuntu 2007-08-10
* Starting logfile irclogs/xubuntu.log
<korovyov> hey im having trouble isntalling xubuntu....when the shell is loading before bootup it flashes that there is a bug
<korovyov> and some sort of communication is blocked
<korovyov> i kno its not the cd cuz it works on other comps fine
<korovyov> i have windows xp with tuns of spy and ad ware
<korovyov> so when i boot none of the panels appear....
<korovyov> any suggestions?
<korovyov> haha does that even make sense?
<korovyov> any1/
<cjae_> ok compiz is installed by default in ubuntu fiesty but is true to xubuntu? and how is it enabled or is it enabled the same as in normal ubuntu?
<cjae_> using nvidia drivers 9xxx
<vistakiller> you must install i think compiz
<vistakiller> from your package manager
<Pumpernickel> !test
<ubotu> failed
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Ben_Cs> i want to install a prog from cd but the permisions of the file are: -r-xr-xr-x 1 root root 81901 2007-04-21 08:47 MathInstaller
<Ben_Cs> so how can i run that prog?
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: just type the name with path in terminal
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: eg. /media/cdrom/MathInstaller
<Ben_Cs> sudo ./MathInstaller gives: sudo: unable to execute ./MathInstaller: Permission denied
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: what's the firs line of that file?
<Ben_Cs> is it important the fukk path?
<Ben_Cs> one sec
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: no, ./ is enough
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: try 'head -n1 ./MathInstaller'
<Ben_Cs> #!/bin/sh
<Ben_Cs> is the output
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: ok, then you can do just 'sh ./MathInstaller'
<Ben_Cs> coooooooooool!!!!!!!!!!!
<Ben_Cs> you're smart :)
<Ben_Cs> thanks
<Ben_Cs> i entered a new entry in the Main Menu editor, but it doesn't show on the menu
<Ben_Cs> i did settings -> Main Menu
<Ben_Cs> and added there
<Ben_Cs> oh. it does show but it shows in others instead of education where i seemed to add it
<Catoptromancy> is it possible to symlink a shell file?
<loswilios> which package contains nvidia.ko (the binary driver)? I can't find it via packages.ubuntu.com
<loswilios> I've installed nvidia-glx-legacy and linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 but it's still missing
<joakim> I searched through google and find it to be in: nvidia-kernel-legacy
<joakim> You can also try apt-file.
<loswilios> I searched packages.ubuntu.com
<loswilios> hm
<loswilios> joakim: I got it. I had linux-restricted...-generic installed instead of ...-i386
<ubuntu_> hi all
<ubuntu_> any one here runnig xubuntu on a mac,
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Ben_Cs> no one awake?
<loswilios> Ben_Cs: sure
<loswilios> it's afternoon here :)
<Ben_Cs> here too. but probably some ppl have night
<Ben_Cs> :)
<Ben_Cs> BTW how do you send PM without opening a private conversation windows?
<Ben_Cs> *window
<loswilios> /query NICK?
<Ben_Cs> damn every theme i downloaded named xfce theme something, turned out to be gtk theme. where do i find a real xfce theme?
<loswilios> I don't know
<Ben_Cs> first time i put a theme in ~/.theme and it shows in the User Interface settings. till now it showed only if i copied it to /usr/share/themes
<pfein> what do y'all use for IRC?
<rici> i use gaim. it sucks.
<rici> so why do i use it? god knows.
<TheSheep> irssi
* pfein is trying bitchx
<pfein> TheSheep irssi looks promising...
<pleia2> <3 irssi
<TheSheep> it's nice if you frequent a lot of channels
<TheSheep> especially with the alt+f2 shortuct
<TheSheep> alt=a
<TheSheep> alt+a
<TheSheep> sorry
<BFTD> ?
<loswilios> irssi
<BFTD> oh
<BFTD> ok
<BFTD> yeah its nice
<lostat_C> Hi. I am looking for a way to put icons in a bar that will really hide itself when not in use and show up when I mouseover a specific area. I am using XFCE for ubuntu 7.04 and don't want to resort to using ugly panels. Any ideas? oh yeah I don't want to use Beryl or any of the fancy 3d stuff if I can also avoid that.
<lostat_C> Anyone home?
<BFTD> yeah
<BFTD> right click the panel
<BFTD> hit customize panel, hit auto hide
<bazookatooth> i'm having a problem... i have two Dell Monitors. one at home, and one at work. both are 21 inch widescreens, but different models. at home, my ubuntu laptop works perfectly when i hook it up to the monitor. at work, its unusable. i've tried every driver (fglrx, ati, radeon) to no avail.. and only three resolution options show up in the gui config -- even though i changed all of them to 1680 x 1050 in the xorg.conf... HALP, PLZ!!!!!
<TheSheep> bazookatooth: two things come to mind: 1) you could specify the refresh rates in xorg, 2) you could check if your graphics card has enough memory for larger modes (some card use the RAM, you set how much in bios)
<bazookatooth> refresh rates should probably be.....
<bazookatooth> it only gives me the option of 60
<loswilios> ignore eid (or whatever it is called)
<loswilios> maybe the monitor reports wrong values
<bazookatooth> yeah, on the work monitor.. it is move off to the right
<bazookatooth> and when i get it fitting correctly, its really blurry
<bazookatooth> at home... dell.. same size. plug and play, beautiful
<Jester45> my moniter did that after the upgrade from edgy to fiesty its sifted about an 1 inch to the left so there is a black bar on the right but it i turn the moniter off and back on it fixes
<Jester45> sometimes after the 2nd or 3rd time restarting the moniter
<bazookatooth> hmm ill try after lunch i guess
<bazookatooth> i've been at it over a week though
<rici> bazookatooth: it's a tft monitor?
<Jester45> mines llcd
<rici> not a crt, i mean.
<rici> Jester45: you can fix that with a modeline and some experimentation, too.
<rici> i've had to play around with those particularly for wide-screen monitors
<Jester45> im fine with the problem i dont turn my moniter off to much
<tr0picana> hello
<Jester45> hi
<tr0picana> can i get some help about ubuntu?
<Jester45> try #ubuntu for ubuntu help
<tr0picana> i know
<tr0picana> but there are so many people talking
<tr0picana> that it's hard to get through
<Jester45> well if its gnome related that might be the best place but if its non-gnome here should be fine
<tr0picana> its about my wireless card on my laptop
<tr0picana> it isnt being recognized
<Natureshadow> hello
<tr0picana> hi
<Natureshadow> I just wanted to get my ypserv running behind iptables, so I configured it to use a static port. Now no client can bind to it - any ideas?
<tr0picana> ..im having problems of my own
<Natureshadow> With NIS?
<tr0picana> how do i get ubuntu to recognize my wireless card?
<Natureshadow> What chipset?
<tr0picana> http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?inv...G-1101&cat=NET
<tr0picana> thats my card
<Jester45> have you tried
<Jester45> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tr0picana> i printed out some pages and im going to try them now
<tr0picana> To do this, open System > Administration > Networking. If you can see a "Wireless Connection" entry under the Connections tab,
<Natureshadow> Anyway, I can't see any content on that page
<tr0picana> i dont see wireless connection
<Natureshadow> Is it PCI?
<tr0picana> yes
<tr0picana> PCMCIA
<Natureshadow> Dunno PCMCIA so well - is there an equivalent to lspci for pcmcia?
<tr0picana> wat do u mean
<tr0picana> well
<tr0picana> i did lspci
<tr0picana> and it recognized the card
<tr0picana> or at least that something was inserted into the slot
<tr0picana> marvell
<Natureshadow> hmm ...
<tr0picana> but it doesnt know its a wireless card
<tr0picana> i think
<tr0picana> Check the wireless extension output. Have a look whether there is a wireless extension available on any network adapter; there should be at least one if you have inserted a wireless card
<tr0picana> Check the wireless extension output. Have a look whether there is a wireless extension available on any network adapter; there should be at least one if you have inserted a wireless card
<tr0picana> i did that
<tr0picana> and it doesnt have any wireless extensions
<tr0picana> if i do lspci
<tr0picana> i get this: 02:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200] : Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas]  802.11b/g Wireless [11ab:1faa]  (rev 03)
<tr0picana> bah ok im hungry, brb
<j1mc> hi maxamillion
<maxamillion> hi j1mc
<Jester45> hi
<j1mc> hi Jester45
<tr0picana> ok, back
<tr0picana> help? :
<tr0picana> :(
<j1mc> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<tr0picana> mm
<tr0picana> well i have ubuntu
<tr0picana> but its too noisy in that channel
<tr0picana> i cant get my wireless card working
<maxamillion> !wifi | tr0picana
<ubotu> tr0picana: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tr0picana> yes
<tr0picana> i went there
<tr0picana> but no help
<tr0picana> it doesnt really tell me what to do
<tr0picana> i did lspci and got
<tr0picana> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200] : Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas]  802.11b/g Wireless [11ab:1faa]  (rev 03)
<tr0picana> is that my wireless card?
<tr0picana> right, well..
<pleia2> tr0picana: have you confirmed there is linux support for your card?
<pleia2> you might have to use the windows driver with ndiswrapper
<pleia2> I'd suggest looking at your card, and punching the exact name and model number into google with the word "linux"
<tr0picana> i tried, but cudnt find much
<pleia2> the trouble with wireless is it's all over the board and unless you find someone with the same card (unlikely in a channel this small) you won't find too much specific help
<tr0picana> hmm
<tr0picana> i ee
<tr0picana> i see*
<pleia2> you can also try searching ubuntuforums.org
<tr0picana> tried that too
<tr0picana> http://www.evertek.com/viewpart.asp?auto=17054
<tr0picana> thats my card
<tr0picana> and i cant seem to find drivers for it either
<tr0picana> for windows or linux
<rubenvazquez> whats the difference between xubuntu alternate cd and desktop cd
<pleia2> rubenvazquez: the alternate has a text-based installer rather than a GUI installer
<pleia2> rubenvazquez: alternate is primarily used for machines with less than 192M of ram
<rubenvazquez> i have and older system and cant finish installing xubuntu.   It gets to a bluish screen and a mouse cursor, and doesnt progress from there
<pleia2> with which installer?
<rubenvazquez> desktop-i386
<pleia2> how much ram do you have?
<rubenvazquez> 128
<pleia2> you'll have to use the alternate
<pleia2> the desktop CD requires 192 to do an install
<rubenvazquez> thank you
<pleia2> welcome :)
<tr0picana> ah
<tr0picana> ok
<tr0picana> quesiton
<tr0picana> can i use the nintendo usb wifi adapter in linux?
#xubuntu 2007-08-11
* Starting logfile irclogs/xubuntu.log
* NikonRaccoon is going nuts trying to figure out how to disable the screenlock on her laptop every time she closes the lid. She found that disabling the xscreensaver does the job, but it always comes back, and editing the .xscreensaver file in her home dir to have lock=false doesn't seem to have worked.
(BFTD/#xubuntu) NikonRaccoon uninstall it then
* NikonRaccoon blushes. "I went to, but apt wanted to uninstall the xubuntu-desktop too."
<Jester45> do you use the screensaver
<Jester45> thats fine
<NikonRaccoon> Nope, not at all Jester.
<Jester45> its a meta package
<Jester45> also
<NikonRaccoon> So saying yes will not break things?
<Jester45> remove xscreensaver-data
<BFTD> :P
<Jester45> no all it does it depend on this so you can install xubuntu from a ubuntu server install
* NikonRaccoon appolgizes. Is a Linux newbie. Is learning by practice.
<Jester45> so you dont have to apt-get install all the xfce pakages you just install that one and auto install the ones you really want
<Jester45> !info xubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> xubuntu-desktop: Xubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 2.29 (feisty), package size 11 kB, installed size 40 kB
<Jester45> only 40kb not much can be that important and that small
<Jester45> its one of the first things people worrie about is that
<NikonRaccoon> Ok, I'll give that a shot then.
<BFTD> NikonRaccoon if anything goes wrong...IT WASN"T MY FAULT!!
<Jester45> BFTD, dont scare him like that
<NikonRaccoon> I'll just blame Jester there.
<Jester45> o sorry your a girl
<Jester45> kinda used to guys
* NikonRaccoon meeps and blushes
<Jester45> if something is wrong i will fix
<NikonRaccoon> Well, no screen lock when I closed the lid.
<Jester45> and BFTD did you ever get a domain or want me to switch your ~ address to it
<BFTD> Jester45 you gave me the wrong IP
<Pumpernickel> There's a bit of a guide to customizing lid events here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=121720
<Pumpernickel> Jester45: apt-get remove --purge
<BFTD> NikonRaccoon haha, you're a girl? We don't get many of those here!!
<Jester45> Pumpernickel, i allready removed them
<Jester45> BFTD, calm down
* BFTD calms down
<BFTD> ok, now what?
<Jester45> are you sure
<BFTD> ?
<Jester45> the ip
<BFTD> we should move this to offtopic
<NikonRaccoon> Are girl geeks that unusual?
<BFTD> oh
<BFTD> yeah
<Jester45> yea pretty much
<Jester45> or at least they dont say so
<BFTD> it locates to the wrong site
<Pumpernickel> Not particularly, but enough that there's an Ubuntu-women group, irc channel, wiki, and so forth.
<Jester45> i know a few that use it to get more help
<BFTD> NikonRaccoon NO! Just really awesome
<Jester45> BFTD, does it go to the normal vidd.us one?
<BFTD> Jester45 no it goes to the weasel one
<Jester45> Pumpernickel, but thats being for ubuntu its kinda popular what % do you think are girls
<NikonRaccoon> Oh, and thank you so much for the advice. I've been googleing for hours, with no luck. Everything I came across was how to install xscreensaver, not remove or disable it.
<Jester45> (of the whole community )
<BFTD> .2% are girls
<Jester45> yea... not to common
<BFTD> I counted
<BFTD> there is about 40
<BFTD> out of about 6000
<Jester45> but... how about forum members
<BFTD> not sure
<Jester45> wanna count those?
<BFTD> its hard to tell
<BFTD> so NikonRaccoon you see how special you are?!
* NikonRaccoon blushes... "After useing windows for over 10 years, vista scared me enough to switch. So far, I'm liking Kubuntu and Xubuntu. Still some programs I need windows for, but I rarely use them.
<Jester45> like? wine might help
<BFTD> NikonRaccoon yes please tell us
<NikonRaccoon> I've tried Wine. What I need is something like Acrobat Pro, to save fillable forms, like Taxes and the like. Also I'm needing a mapping program such as Streets and Trips or Street atlas.
<NikonRaccoon> And I still haven't been successful in hotsyncing my palm pilot.
<BFTD> Well
<BFTD> google earth works fine on linux without any help
<BFTD> and Acrobat is installable
<BFTD> linux for that is
<Jester45> the 2 biggest problems with linux to me are games and compatibility
<BFTD> you'll need to do it via (off the record) Automatix though
<NikonRaccoon> doesn't like this laptop. It's a p3-650 with only 320mb of ram, and an 8mb ATI Rage card.....
<BFTD> hrm
<NikonRaccoon> Actually, I had Kubuntu on here, but it was a bit too much. The laptop likes xfce alot better.
<Jester45> games because you can play in wine (some) but its slower and they arent generaly made  for linux unless its opensource and the compatibility will hopefully come as more hardware manufacures notice that lots of poeple use linux and would use their hardware more if they simply gave a driver
<Pumpernickel> BFTD: Please don't recommend Automatix, ever.
<Jester45> BFTD, i agree with Pumpernickel
<BFTD> I agree with you to
<Jester45> its 2nd to MS
<BFTD> but its the only solution
<Jester45> for what
<Pumpernickel> It's not a solution.
<Pumpernickel> It's a problem and a half, by itself.
<BFTD> temporary fix
<Pumpernickel> It's not even a fix.
<BFTD> ok whatever
<BFTD> I never used it
<NikonRaccoon> Adobe did make a reader for Linux... maybe they'll make pro for it to....
<BFTD> ?
<Jester45> hehe mixing nano search and xchat isnt good
* BFTD makes a not to never have anything to do with automatix
* Jester45 pressed ctrl w
<Pumpernickel> Acroread is available from multiverse.
<BFTD> funny
<BFTD> I've heard so many good things about it though
<NikonRaccoon> Already installed. None of the other pdf viewers and editors seemed to be able to handle fillable forms.
<NikonRaccoon> But I can't save.
<BFTD> ?
<BFTD> 
<Jester45> does it say anything
<NikonRaccoon> yeah, it gives me a warning message that only pro can save, not the reader
<BFTD> oh
<BFTD> :/
<BFTD> ok
<BFTD> going to bed
<BFTD> I can't keep my eyes open anymore
<BFTD> night all
<NikonRaccoon> Goodnight, and thanks
<BFTD> no problem
* Jester45 is still here
* NikonRaccoon blushes... "I may just see if I can figure out openrpg and use that instead. All I used acrobat for was tax forms, and my character sheets.
<BigMac> any reason the xubuntu install disc is staying on the home screen
<BigMac> with loading at the top
<BigMac> it has been like 2 minutes
<Jester45> BigMac, is the disc spining?
<Jester45> NikonRaccoon, you blush alot
<BigMac> It sounds so
<NikonRaccoon> Sorry. I'm a bit shy.
<Jester45> BigMac, try shuting down and running the check cd from the first menu
<Jester45> NikonRaccoon, so am i... when im around people
<Jester45> i have 3 personalties jester45(online) ryan around people he doesnt know(shy) and around friends im pretty loud
<BigMac>  Eh it could just be that this pc doesn't support ubuntu
<BigMac> kubuntu isn't running either
<Jester45> i dont think so
<BigMac> there were no cd defects
<Jester45> try running the cd check if its good try doing the advance boot with the optino acpi=off
<Jester45> sorry if im a bit rusty on the names i havent used a install cd in abouy a year
<BigMac> O, it was working I guess, just took a while
* NikonRaccoon needs to head to bed... another lovely day at work tomorrow.
<m0u5e> hmm anyone know why #ubuntu is being wierd?
<m0u5e> ive done everything its told me to do
<m0u5e> but i still can't get back in
<m0u5e> im having issues with pyneighborhood, but xsmbrowser works fine
<m0u5e> anyone know why? :X
<m0u5e> is there a difference between how xsmbrowser mounts samba shares vs. pYNeighborhood?
<m0u5e> also, does anyone know shortcuts for xubuntu or how to config them? im finding the shortcuts that used to work in ubuntu no longer work here...
<Jester45> what shortcuts
<cjae> how do I make update notifier actually work
<cjae> I mean in software sources I have checked look for updates every two days and notify me but it never does
<m0u5e> cjae: go to synaptick settings, and then check to make sure it notifies you daily of updates
<m0u5e> synaptic*
<m0u5e> jester45: shotcut keys :D
<m0u5e> jester45: like how to lock your session, shortcut for terminal, etc
<homebrewcider> can someone help me please, I'm a little bit lost. I want to access the other computer in the house. both computers are plugged in to a switch, which has a smoothwall installaton in between them and the net, I have given both computers a static ip address. now, what do I have to do to access on from the other
<TheSheep> homebrewcider: what do you mean by "access"?
<homebrewcider> share files across and the like
<TheSheep> homebrewcider: you can install an ftp server and use some ftp client to copy files, for example
<TheSheep> homebrewcider: or mount a directory from one of them on the other using sshfs
<TheSheep> homebrewcider: or, if it's just single files, you can copy them with scp
<homebrewcider> mounting the directory would seem like the go
<homebrewcider> which would be the easiest?
<homebrewcider> for a newbie
<TheSheep> homebrewcider: hard to say, you could also go the windows way and set up samba shares...
<homebrewcider> ick windows
<homebrewcider> I've been hearing nfs
<homebrewcider> ?
<TheSheep> ah, nfs is a possibility too in a local network
<TheSheep> homebrewcider: there is a howto for sshfs: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=430312
<TheSheep> homebrewcider: forums ans wiki are generally a very good source of howtos
<homebrewcider> says requirement is feisty, other pc is dapper
<TheSheep> homebrewcider: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=218630
<TheSheep> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<homebrewcider> ok, I'm checking that one out
<homebrewcider> no, I'm completely lost
<TheSheep> homebrewcider: maybe you could check the 'system->shared folders' menu?
<homebrewcider> yep, shared already
<homebrewcider> one question on that, in the allowed hosts section i put the ip of this comp or the other one?
<TheSheep> homebrewcider: the other one
<TheSheep> homebrewcider: you put there the computers you want to allow to acces your files
<homebrewcider> that's wahat i always thought and what i'd already done
<homebrewcider> test
<TheSheep> failed
<Catoptromancy_> some reason all my video media has failed
<Catoptromancy_> wmv, mpg, avi
<Catoptromancy_> it opens with any program looks like its working
<TheSheep> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Catoptromancy_> but window is black
<TheSheep> Catoptromancy_: no codecs?
<Catoptromancy_> heh  I have all the codec
<Catoptromancy_> they alll worked before
<Catoptromancy_> even divx
<Catoptromancy_> now they dont
<TheSheep> Catoptromancy_: what did you change?
<Catoptromancy_> i dont know!
<Catoptromancy_> lol
<TheSheep> Catoptromancy_: you're a sleepwalker?
<Catoptromancy_> ?
<Catoptromancy_> i kinda feel like it right now
<TheSheep> Catoptromancy_: you hack on your computer while asleep and don't remember anything the next day? ;)
<Catoptromancy_> im not sure i did anything really
<Catoptromancy_> I think something I apttitudeed might have got in the way
<Catoptromancy_> aware of any packages that might cause all the video formats to stop working?
<Catoptromancy_> ill sift through synaptic i guess
<TheSheep> Catoptromancy_: are you useing the same video player you used before?
<Catoptromancy_> yes
<TheSheep> Catoptromancy_: maybe you installed soem new one and it took over the file types
<TheSheep> Catoptromancy_: which player is that?
<Catoptromancy_> ive tried new players
<Catoptromancy_> xfmedia was main player
<TheSheep> Catoptromancy_: then you need libxine-extracodecs installed
<Catoptromancy_> im sure i already have it
<TheSheep> Catoptromancy_: and probably also w32codecs from seveas's repository
<Catoptromancy_> yes
<Catoptromancy_> heh
<Catoptromancy_> ive had all those before
<Catoptromancy_> i guess maybe they got removed
<TheSheep> Catoptromancy_: maybe you installed somehting that conflicted with them, so they were uninstalled in the process?
<TheSheep> Catoptromancy_: it always asks you for confirmation though
<Catoptromancy_> ya
<Catoptromancy_> im removing all my audio programs
<Catoptromancy_> and starting over
<Catoptromancy_> only player that plays MP3s is alsaplayer
<Catoptromancy_> some reason those got broken too
<TheSheep> Catoptromancy_: check your volume ;)
<Catoptromancy_> no lol its not that easy
<Catoptromancy_> wmv plays just screen is black, but i can hear whats going on
<Catoptromancy_> mpg just shows black screen, but time slider wont move
<TheSheep> sounds like missing codecs
<Catoptromancy_> ya i know
<Catoptromancy_> but i have like every codec
<Catoptromancy_> heh
<Catoptromancy_> or "had"
<Catoptromancy_> hmmmm
<Catoptromancy_> ill build xine from source
<Catoptromancy_> compiling usually fixes something
<TheSheep> Catoptromancy_: probably bad idea :)
<Catoptromancy_> at least compiling gives me error messages so i know what im missing
<TheSheep> Catoptromancy_: you can also run the player form terminal, it will print messages
<Catoptromancy_> the catalog.cache points to a bunch of .so files
<Catoptromancy_> (xfmedia:6158): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_style_detach: assertion `style->attach_count > 0' failed
<Catoptromancy_> heh
<TheSheep> xfmedia is buggy
<TheSheep> use gxine or something
<Catoptromancy_> but it worked perfectly before
<Catoptromancy_> gxine crashed more than it worked for me
<Catoptromancy_> xfmedia has never given me one problem till this happened
<Catoptromancy_> and it happened on all players
<Catoptromancy_> cept alsaplayer
<TheSheep> do you have these packages installed? extracodecs and all?
<Catoptromancy_> it worked before
<Catoptromancy_> everything
<Catoptromancy_> unless i managed to uninstall them
<Catoptromancy_> i guess its synaptic time
<Catoptromancy_> would gstreamers stop libxine-extracodedcs from working?
<Catoptromancy_> after all these problems i tried the gstreamers
<Catoptromancy_> woooooo
<Catoptromancy_> VLC plays em all again
<Catoptromancy_> all my old programs still broken though
<whyking> hi
<whyking> i see xubuntu does not yet build upon edgy, right?
<TheSheep> whyking: eh?
<whyking> my question is if its at the same level as the current ubunut, 7.04?
<TheSheep> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<TheSheep> whyking: it's always the same version as ubuntu
<TheSheep> whyking: it just has different set of default applications
<whyking> ok.. I'll give it a try!
<whyking> I'm tired of gentoo/sabayon and the compile madness
<TheSheep> whyking: you will find it refreshing, but uncustomizable :)
<whyking> TheSheep, what do you mean with uncustomizable? in what aspect exactly?
<whyking> use-flags?
<TheSheep> whyking: if you are accustomed to gentoo, you can be annoyed that *ubuntu have the 'preffered' set of applications, and if you venture too far beyound that, you are on your own
<whyking> you mean that gentoo has more packages to choose from?
<whyking> i mean.. e.g. I don't like abiword but installing openoffice should be easy as 123, right
<TheSheep> whyking: no, but you have more control over them and you can mix and match them more easily -- this of course comes at a cost, you have to do part of the maintainers job
<TheSheep> whyking: yes, but installing openoffice might pull in some OOo packages that you didn't really want installed, for example
<whyking> well.. i don't really care for that too much I guess.. my laptop machine is and oldie, so compiling takes forever
<whyking> and I use xfce ever since.. so xubuntu seems like my type of cup
<whyking> just have to find a cdr.. ;-)
<TheSheep> whyking: also, ubuntu comeso ut once every 6 months, so don't expect bleeding edge versions of applications
<TheSheep> whyking: on the other hand, they are tested pretty well
<whyking> TheSheep, well.. I mean gentoo is also not really bleeding edge, but there are overlays, is there something similiar? I mean, there must be tons of ubuntu users out there wanting the hot stuff, right?
<TheSheep> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<TheSheep> whyking: there are several repositories, and you can also use some unofficial repos
<whyking> yeah, that sounds nice.. is there e.g. compiz-fusion already available?
<TheSheep> whyking: I think it's in the gutsy repos
<TheSheep> whyking: gutsy is the next version of ubuntu, going to be released in few months
<whyking> hm.. how easy is it then to upgrade?
<TheSheep> whyking: there is a gui app for that, one click
<whyking> nice
<whyking> thats what bugs me with gentoo.. rebuilding world does not only take forever, it also does not work without hacking
<TheSheep> whyking: you *may* get some dependency problesm if you installed applications from unofficial repositories
<TheSheep> whyking: it all depends on how well the packages are prepared
<whyking> oh.. dependency issues.. damn.. i remember those from debian days
<whyking> that was pretty bad back then
<whyking> are there lots of issues with that?
<TheSheep> whyking: not if you keep yourself on the beaten road
<whyking> ic
<TheSheep> whyking: then again, they are usually possible to resolve by uninstalling the conflicting package and reinstalling it after upgrade
<whyking> well.. I'll need some not so standard python packages.. but I normally see that they are supported by ubuntu.. so there must exist something
<whyking> and compiling everything opens up other problems again
<Gabz> does xubuntu get treated different from the other distros (*buntu) i can't find it on any of the australian mirrors (iso files) ?
<whyking> TheSheep, oh, and how well are laptops supported, like suspend2? should actually be better I guess
<TheSheep> Gabz: xubuntu is not officially supported by canonical, so there is no shipit and the mirrors are separate
<TheSheep> whyking: I think it's all a matter of the kernel
<Gabz> TheSheep: i didn't think edubuntu was either.. but that explains it ... i'll just have to send file requests to the big australian mirrors
<TheSheep> whyking: so all relatively recent distros would be similar
<whyking> ic
<whyking> TheSheep, I guess you wouldn't recommend using Tribe3?
<whyking> I mean.. if I update xubuntu right after install I should get all the new packages/kernel etc, right?
<TheSheep> whyking: gutsy is not ready for production use, but it works pretty well for me
<TheSheep> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<TheSheep> whyking: I'd say that if you want to play and test it, it's ok, but if it's your only computer which you use to work for your living, better stay with feisty :)
<whyking> TheSheep, and could I upgrade to that easily after installing 7.04?
<TheSheep> whyking: yes
<whyking> ok.. feisty it is
<whyking> looking forward to it, still backing up
<jeromeg> hello
<jeromeg> i'm triaging some xubuntu bugs
<jeromeg> and i need help to reproduce some bugs
<jeromeg> anyone willing to help me ?
<TheSheep> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jeromeg> bug 127372
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127372 in thunar "no thunar contextmenu with GTK setting "gtk-menu-popup-delay = 0"" [Low,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127372
<jeromeg> bug 115418
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 115418 in thunar "Could not unmout CDROM by pressing eject button" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115418
<TheSheep> jeromeg: that latter is reported by me and yes, I can confirm it :)
<jeromeg> bug 122146 (seems to be quite random)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122146 in thunar "Thunar freezes upon opening folders" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122146
<jeromeg> lol
<jeromeg> TheSheep: my cd/dvd player is broken, so I need someone else to confirm
<TheSheep> ah, no It wasn't me, I must have reported a duplicate of that
<TheSheep> jeromeg: Failed to eject "/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_2005121000029901".
<TheSheep> jeromeg: Given device "/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_2005121000029901" is not a volume or drive.
<TheSheep> jeromeg: gutsy
<jeromeg> ok perfect
<jeromeg> thank you guy
<TheSheep> jeromeg: the context menu seems to appear though :/
<jeromeg> ok
<TheSheep> both with tree and shortcuts view
<jeromeg> TheSheep: do you also have this one in Gutsy : bug 59235
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 59235 in thunar "Thunar shows folder sizes wrong" [Low,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/59235
<jeromeg> ?
<TheSheep> the last one, I went o /usr/bin, ~2k items, with tree panel on, it loaded for about 3s but displayed the files ok
<jeromeg> ok
<TheSheep> jeromeg: yes, but I think that 59235 is a feature, not bug, you can see the summarized size in the properties
<jeromeg> TheSheep: maybe but it's quite surprising
<TheSheep> jeromeg: counting the recursive size is expensive
<jeromeg> TheSheep: I select two folders that weight more than 5mo, and it says 2 folders (8 kb)
<TheSheep> jeromeg: maybe it shouldn't show the size for folders
<jeromeg> TheSheep: yep, I will report upstream, and they will decide
<hyper_ch> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<whyking> hm? whats the default root pw?
<TheSheep> !root | whyking
<ubotu> whyking: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<whyking> ok what is the sudo password then
<TheSheep> whyking: your user password
<cjae_> are the wine repositories down?
<whyking> ah.. got it
<whyking> thx
<whyking> I can't seem to find opera, why isn't it in the repository?
<TheSheep> whyking: beacuse of its licence
<TheSheep> whyking: you candownload a package for ubuntu from opera.com
<whyking> ic its also in another repository
<whyking> man.. what an epiphany.. installing takes so little time (compared to compiling it)
<whyking> obvious statement of course.. but I used gentoo for many many years
<TheSheep> whyking: well, ubuntu is designed to be used, not to be played with
<Jester45> lol
<whyking> i like it!
<whyking> all the stuff I needed already done and installed
<alnokta> whyking, what is it ?
<whyking> alnokta, what I needed? some python stuff and then some.. but I'm very new to xubuntu
<TheSheep> alnokta: xubuntu :)
<whyking> just installed a couple of hours ago
<whyking> and already everything is up and running
<hyper_ch> hiho TheSheep
<alnokta> whyking, that is what i like in it :)
<alnokta> TheSheep, hello! :)
<Wolfwalker> When I loaded the Xubuntu live cd (version 7.04) it says it can't access ata1
<Wolfwalker> What does that mean?
* Wolfwalker is the rankest of rank newbies to linux
<Wolfwalker> No wait, it says it can't access tty
<hyper_ch> whyking: I think the medibuntu repos have Opera also in it
<hyper_ch> Wolfwalker: huhu
<Wolfwalker> What does that mean?
<Wolfwalker> Full report is /bin/sh: can't acces tty: job control turned off
<TheSheep> Wolfwalker: this message shows when you get dropped to an emergency shell
<TheSheep> Wolfwalker: seems like it failed to boot for some reason
<TheSheep> Wolfwalker: check the cd first, there is an option for that in the boot menu
<Wolfwalker> Yup
<whyking> hyper_ch, i already got it, thx
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: how comes xfce4-menu-plug uses 60% of my memory?
<hyper_ch> whyking: the medibuntu repos offers also some other great stuff ;)
<whyking> I'll have a look
<whyking> distractions.. sounds like my kind of cup
<Wolfwalker> I hit check cd for defects and it dropped out to the emergency shell again
<TheSheep> %)
<TheSheep> Wolfwalker: is it an old computer?
<Wolfwalker> Yea, verily
<michaelpo> i've search the forum, followed the instruction, but how do i connect my ubuntu to 3G data card?
<Wolfwalker> A Dell, made back when they made Dells white
<whyking> hm.. will there be any performance issues if I install kdebase?
<whyking> or is there a way to install kde-light or sth?
<whyking> if that exists.. ;-)
<Jester45> there will be the performance hit of using kde
<whyking> but only if I start an app that requires it, right?
<Jester45> kinda
<Jester45> there will be a bit more memory before you start it
<Jester45> but once you start it its takes the full hit
<whyking> so its best to not install it I guess
<Jester45> then if you close it it will free a bit of the memory
<Jester45> if you can avoid gnome/kde apps its best
<Wolfwalker> So what do I do if it is an old computer?
<Jester45> and if you must use one try to use gnome ones over kde as xubuntu has a few gnomes libs allready running
<Jester45> like using gnomebaker over k3b
<Wolfwalker> k3b doth verily rock
<michaelpo> www.linuxmint.com xfce version is good?
<Wolfwalker> Never tried gnomebaker though........
<Wolfwalker> So TheSheep what do I do if this is an old computer?
<TheSheep> Wolfwalker: sorry, I'm back
<TheSheep> Wolfwalker: you can try some of the boot options
<TheSheep> Wolfwalker: you get a list if you press f1 at the boot screen
<Wolfwalker> Nope, no help there
<Wolfwalker> Or I'm too ignorant to use it if it is there
<BFTD> I wonder how compatible all-in-ones are
<TheSheep> BFTD: context?
<BFTD> All-in-one printers
<BFTD> how do you get the scanner part to work I wonder
<TheSheep> BFTD: probably with Sane
<BFTD> Sane?!
<BFTD> who's sane?
<TheSheep> BFTD: note that the name is misleading ;)
<Wolfwalker> Oh well
<BFTD> hehe
<Wolfwalker> Maybe I can run Ubuntu and then load Xubuntu from there
<TheSheep> www.sane-project.org
<TheSheep> Wolfwalker: you meant ubuntu runs?
<Wolfwalker> Dunno
<Wolfwalker> but it didn't on the other computer I tried it on, and it was the same thing
<Wolfwalker> See, right now I'm on a duo core laptop, but I have two old Dells here. First generation Celerons, 256 megs ram and 192 megs ram respectively.
<TheSheep> Wolfwalker: maybe the image you downloaded is broken or the cd didn't burn cleanly?
<TheSheep> !md5 | Wolfwalker
<ubotu> Wolfwalker: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<michaelpo> how do i access hd installed software from livecd?
<TheSheep> michaelpo: your hdd should be visible as a device...
<TheSheep> michaelpo: just mount it and you see all the files
<michaelpo> i can run the software?
<michaelpo> how do i find the icons to start the apps?
<michaelpo> lets say i have thunderbird installed... i wish to run the thunderbird from this livecd i'm on now...
<michaelpo> i mean lets say i have thunderbird installed on 6.10... i wish to run the thunderbird from this 7.04 livecd i'm on now...
<Wolfwalker> Why not just reboot into the installed 6.10 and upgrade?
<michaelpo> is it not possible? i'm just testing this livecd....
<TheSheep> michaelpo: no, it's not easily possible
<TheSheep> michaelpo: that is, it would require some work
<michaelpo> ok... thanks...
<michaelpo> there is no icon to launch thunderbird too.....
<TheSheep> michaelpo: icon is the smallest problem :)
<Wolfwalker> Okay, I've decided. This computer is just royally screwed up.
<Wolfwalker> It won't even try to load from a regular Ubuntu cd. Says error reading boot CD. Reboot.
<TheSheep> Wolfwalker: sounds like you want to replace the cd drive :)
<TheSheep> Wolfwalker: or burn the livecd at a really slow speed
<Wolfwalker> No, feather ran fine
<TheSheep> Wolfwalker: the old cd drives are less sensitive and won't read poor quoality cdrs and thoise burned with high speeds
<Wolfwalker> And this Ubuntu 7.04 cd installed onto this laptop I'm on fine.
<Wolfwalker> You calling my cds poor quality? :P
<Wolfwalker> Just kidding. I never knew that.
<Wolfwalker> So is that why some audio cds won't play on those cheap Wal-Mart players?
<Wolfwalker> And if I burned them real slow they would play better?
<TheSheep> Wolfwalker: I think it's possible, but some cd audio players can't read cdrs at all
<Wolfwalker> No, the player I'm talking about will read a burnt off cd one day, then won't read it the next day
<Wolfwalker> And I've had it happen with a lot of cheap Durabrand players
<Wolfwalker> Some cds they will read, some they won't, some they will one day and won't the next
<whyking> no pidgin?
<TheSheep> whyking: feisty comes with older version that was still called gaim at the time
<Wolfwalker> So what speed would be the fastest I could burn it at when burning it for an old cdrom?
<Wolfwalker> 4X?
<TheSheep> Wolfwalker: no idea, I guess it depends on the quality of your cdr, of the burner and of the reader, not to mention the weather and dirt on the lens :)
<whyking> TheSheep, ic
<whyking> and is there a way to choose between different layouts/styles for xubuntu?
<whyking> or is there only one
<TheSheep> whyking: if you burn slower, the laser beam touches the cdr longer
<TheSheep> whyking: http://xfce-look.org
<Wolfwalker> Well whataya know.......
<whyking> TheSheep, what do you mean with that?
<Wolfwalker> An old 6.10 Kubuntu loaded
* Wolfwalker is a packrat, yes, he knows, he knows
<TheSheep> whyking: sorry, confused nicks :)
<TheSheep> whyking: that's a site with themes for xfce
<whyking> thx
<whyking> man.. I really like this distro.. thinking about installing it on my other machines as well
<Wolfwalker> Next question: With an old, old computer that the bios won't boot from a USB source, how do you make it boot from a usb cdrom anyway?
<vidd> you dont
<vidd> you boot from floppy, enable the cdrom and install that way
<Wolfwalker> How's that again?
<Wolfwalker> Do they still make floppy discs?
<vidd> if the comp wont boot from usb, you make it boot from floppy....
<Wolfwalker> What's on the floppy?
<vidd> the basics....enough to load the needed stuff to run your usb cdrom and then a call to run the installer
<Wolfwalker> Okay, where do you get this?
<vidd> there are also howto's on doing hdd installs
<vidd> gimme a sec
<vidd> can you do a netboot>/
<vidd> ?
<Wolfwalker> Ain't a network in the house
<Wolfwalker> How do you do that?
<vidd> download rawrite2.exe and sbm.bin off the internet (do a search) Once you have these files, put them both in the same folder. Get a blank floppy, put it in the floppy drive, and then run rawrite2.exe. Take the floppy that this program creates, put it in the computer you are installing the OS on, and turn it on. Make sure your bios is booting to floppy. A menu will come up, select CD-rom, hit enter, and walla, you will boot your CD.
<vidd> this should get the cdrom to work
<Wolfwalker> Neato
<Wolfwalker> Thanks
<vidd> Wolfwalker, did it work for you?
<Wolfwalker> Not yet, I have to go get a blank floppy
<Wolfwalker> Where can you buy one of those?
<vidd> um...just about anywhere
<Wolfwalker> Wal-Mart?
<vidd> yeah...radio shack...best buy....wherever computer supplies are sold
<Wolfwalker> I am beginning to believe the latest Ubuntu has dropped some of the older drivers
<Wolfwalker> Kubuntu 6.10 worked, Ubuntu 7.04 and Xubuntu 7.04 don't.
<Wolfwalker> Here's what 7.04 gives me when I try to run it.
<vidd> then grab you a dapper installer
<Wolfwalker> bin/sh: can't access tty: job control turned off
<Wolfwalker> (initramfs) [ 119.001206]  ata1: port failed to respond (30 secs, status 0x00)
<Wolfwalker> What does that mean?
<vidd> no idea
<vidd> what are you trying to do?
<Wolfwalker> Trying to run the live cd
<vidd> oh....on the boot screen, hit esc... then type live acpi=off
<vidd> tell me if it loads
<Wolfwalker> It'll be awhile. The bios is old and slow too.
<Wolfwalker> Same result.
<vidd> then you most likely either have a hardware issue, or your equiptment is just too old for feisty....
<vidd> you said dapper worked for you?
<Wolfwalker> Yup
<Wolfwalker> Direct downloading Xubuntu 6.06 LTS now
<vidd> you doing the live or the alt?
<vidd> my experience shows that the alt is a better installer
<vidd> especially for older machines
<Wolfwalker> Live
<Wolfwalker> I'd try the alt if I knew it would work.
<Wolfwalker> But I don't have a Windows 2000 rescue cd for this computer, and I don't want to lose what I've got unless I know SOME kind of Ubuntu will run.
<Pumpernickel> bug 78380
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 78380 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Fiesty Live CD crashes during Boot " [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78380
<Pumpernickel> The alternate should work - it's been reported to work in cases where the LiveCD failed in this manner.
<whyking> I always used kasablanca for ftp stuff.. is there something equally good but non-kde?
<TheSheep> whyking: I guess there are only gftp and that plugin for firefox...
<whyking> and what does the ubuntu symbol mean next to the package name in synaptic?
<TheSheep> whyking: that the package is offcially supported by canonical
<vidd> that it is an "official" ubuntu package
<whyking> ic
<whyking> canonical?
<TheSheep> whyking: the company behind Ubuntu
<vidd> the company that makes ubuntu
<whyking> ok.. thanks for the infos
<vidd> TheSheep, you need to type slower!
<vidd> =] 
<whyking> heh
<TheSheep> vidd: s o r r y
<whyking> gftp is nice
* vidd likes it
<TheSheep> it's too freaking complicated, it attacks you with a gazillion of widgets ;)
<vidd> ???
<vidd> TheSheep, what are you TALKING about???
<TheSheep> vidd: compre it with thunar :)
<vidd> gftp is straight forward and intuitive
<TheSheep> vidd: count the controls visible on thr screen
<Jester45> yea... i would rather have ftp thunar but it never seems to work right
<vidd> thunar is like half an ftp program....it only shows the local machine
<Jester45> no
<Jester45> fuseftp
<Jester45> you can mount ftp sites on a folder
<Jester45> so you can have a folder on your desktop
<vidd> in gftp there are 2 controls
<TheSheep> vidd: how about an ftp client that would look like thunar but show the remote files, and allow you to drag them from/to thunar? :)
<vidd> move files left, move files right
<whyking> man.. my laptop is lightning fast now
<whyking> eventhough this machine is pretty dated
<Jester45> and inside of that can be a folder for each site you go to alot
<whyking> whoever forked this: nice work!!
<TheSheep> Jester45: that's for the bookmarks panel :)
<Jester45> ??
<TheSheep> Jester45: the panel on the left in thunar
<Jester45> im faster just clicking though the folders
<vidd> if you ask me...thunar is a little LESS intuitive then gftp!
<TheSheep> Jester45: well, but you could select servers from it...
<TheSheep> vidd: habituation
<TheSheep> vidd: "intuitive" is meaningless in computer interfaces
<TheSheep> vidd: they are all unnatural and non-intuitive
<vidd> gftp is layed out the way an ftp client SHOULD be layed out....thunar is NOT layed out the way a file manager should be layed out
<Jester45> to you
<whyking> ok, but what if I need a newer package version than in the repository?
<Jester45> then you get it from the people to make the program or compile it if they dont have debs
<TheSheep> whyking: that's the catch, you either find a repository that has it or make your own package
<Jester45> most packges are pretty uptoday
<Jester45> date
<whyking> ipython is super dated
<TheSheep> @now Warsaw
<ubotu> Current time in Europe/Warsaw: August 11 2007, 19:18:28 - Current meeting: Xubuntu Developers
<whyking> TheSheep, how would I best find such a repository except google for repository and ipython?
<whyking> hm.. its in gutsy
<whyking> so could I only install this one package from gutsy without immediately going to hell?
<TheSheep> whyking: if it doesn't depend on all the new packages in gutsy...
<Jester45> wb
<whyking> TheSheep, so how would I tell it to use that version?
<whyking> add that repository?
<Jester45> no
<Jester45> you would get all the gusty stuff
<TheSheep> whyking: you can try either downloading the package and all its dependencies from packages.ubuntu.com and installing it manually, or just adding a gutsy repository
<Jester45> go to packages.ubuntu.com
<TheSheep> whyking: if you add the repository, update, then install that single package, then remove the repository and then update again, it's ok (you'd get all the gutsy things if you use 'upgrade)
<whyking> ic
<whyking> how unstable is it btw?
<whyking> "works for you" ?
<Pumpernickel> "Has a credible chance of working for someone".
<whyking> hm.. weird.. i added the repositiry but still the old version after update
<TheSheep> whyking: how did you add it?
<whyking> oh.. universe?
<whyking> got it
<whyking> added multiverse
<vidd> @now UTC
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: August 11 2007, 17:48:49 - Current meeting: Xubuntu Developers
<whiter> whats a program i can use with xubuntu to burn cds
<TheSheep> whyking: graveman, xfburn, gnomebaker, brasero, k3b
<TheSheep> in order of required additional libraries
<Jester45> wow
<Jester45> TheSheep, do you remember all dependices
<Ben_Cs> hello
<vidd> whiter, DONT use xfburn if you are making ISO's...it dont work
<Ben_Cs> use k3b :)
<whiter> ha
<whiter> okay
<Jester45> no
<Jester45> dont use k3d unless you want a slow xfce
<hyper_ch> hiho
<hyper_ch> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<Ben_Cs> jester: it aint slow. unless you've got a slow pc
<Jester45> i dont
<Jester45> and it is
<Jester45> maybe not by much but it usees a lot more ram and moe cpu
<Ben_Cs> jester: i use many KDE apps in xfce. like ktorrent and k3b, cause they're very comfortablr to use.
<Jester45> ok
<Ben_Cs> i got 2G of ram , so it aint a problem :)
<Jester45> well i got 4 and its slower
<Ben_Cs> not very notisble to me
<Jester45> well im a power user
<Ben_Cs> yeh. if u use lots of progs at the same time, it makes a difference, i guess
<Jester45> well i dont dedicate a machine to burning a dvd
<Ben_Cs> still for some reason Gnome runs faster on my comp (maybe because it's ubuntu with xfce and not xubuntu, which could be more dedicated to xfce)
<Ben_Cs> i read in forum that other people have the same thing but no silutions were suggested
<Ben_Cs> *solutions
<Ben_Cs> jester: go an idea?
<Ben_Cs> *got
<Jester45> remove gnome
<Ben_Cs> think it'll make a difference in performance of xfce?
<Jester45> shoudl
<Jester45> or remove gnome services from startup
<Ben_Cs> ok. at this time i'm still afraid to do that. but when i'll be confident in xfce, i will. i'm using xfce for only 3 days
<whiter> whats the command line for mplayer to play cds?
<TheSheep> mplayer cd://1
<whiter> Failed to open cd://1.
<whiter> is what it tells me
<TheSheep> hmm :/
<TheSheep> whyking: maybe it can't play audio cds?
<TheSheep> whyking: the yare usually played by the hardware anyways
<whiter> well whats a good gui to play audio cds
<TheSheep> whyking: I use bmp
<TheSheep> whyking: but I'm a little oldskool
<highvoltage> just a little?
<TheSheep> highvoltage: well, yes, I write in C but I also write in Python, for example :P
<highvoltage> ah ok! :)
<highvoltage> so the new school balances out the old school!
<whiter> anyone? whats a good audio cd player
<whiter> for xubuntu/ubuntu
<highvoltage> banshee.
<TheSheep> c#, hehe
<highvoltage> ah yes
<highvoltage> beep-media-player can play audio cd's, can't it?
<TheSheep> highvoltage: yes, that's why I recommended it
<TheSheep> highvoltage: or audacious
<Wolfwalker> Right. I have determined that all versions of Ubuntu, Xubuntu, Kubuntu, whatever that are based on 7.04 do not work.
<Wolfwalker> But versions based on 6.06 work
<Wolfwalker> The computer is an old Dell desktop, made back when Dells were white.
<TheSheep> Wolfwalker: maybe look for dells on the forum?
<whiter> whats a good p2p program
<whyking> what kind of p2p?
<whyking> bittorrent?
<whiter> like
<whiter> napster like
<whyking> try bittorrent
<whyking> good client is azureus
<TheSheep> or amule
<whyking> but you need a tracker
<whiter> well i cant find individual mp3's with that
<whiter> i use bittorrent
<whyking> like btjunkie.org
<whyking> actually thats a search engine for trackers
<whiter> im looking for individual mp3's
<whiter> i use torrents for movies and tv shows and full albums
<TheSheep> whyking: try amule, it's a client for edonkey
<whiter> okey dokey
<Jester45> try deluge for torrents
<TheSheep> uh, sorry, wrong nick again
<whiter> lol
<whiter> its cool
<Jester45> or gtk-gnutella for single songs
<Jester45> it uses the gnutella network (same as limewires)
<Jester45> deluge isnt in repo
<whiter> for some reason i cant download from gnutella
<whiter> idunno why
<whiter> they never connect
<whiter> used to
<whiter> but not anymore
<whyking> since you have that new router? ;-)
<mehulved> can xubuntu feisty use edubuntu feisty live cd as a repository?
<vidd> yeah
<vidd> no internet on that pc?
<mehulved> vidd, yeah. no internet there. and just 128mb of RAM
<vidd> load your machine and put the cd in the drive
<vidd> not sure how you add a cd in the repo's though
<mehulved> vidd, i don't have edubuntu CD, but I would get it from friend if I am sure it works
<mehulved> vidd, adding isn't a problem.
<vidd> you get it added, it will work....
<vidd> they are the same repo's as all the other *buntus
<mehulved> vidd, thing is I am not sure if live cd can be used as a repository, alternate cd sure works
<vidd> as far as i know it works....
<vidd> never tried it myself....
<mehulved> vidd, all right. I will wait around, if someone knows
<mehulved> i don't want to travel 40kms to get something that won't work
<hyper_ch> !wish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wish - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vidd> mehulved, tell me how to add it and ill tell you if it works
<mehulved> vidd, there's a command apt-cd or some such.
<hyper_ch> vidd: aren't the files on the live-cd alread precompiled and on the alternate it's .debs?
<mehulved> vidd, apt-cdrom
* vidd never uses the live cd
<mehulved> vidd, apt-cdrom add
<vidd> works like a champ
<vidd> im checking synaptic to make sure the cd is listed
<mehulved> vidd, just cat sources.list
<mehulved> much faster
<hyper_ch> my share rate on xubuntu desktop and xubuntu alternate feisty on torrent is now 26 :)
<vidd> mehulved, yep...all is good
<vidd> if you use synaptic, there is even a "add cd" button....works with the live cd
<mehulved> vidd, all right. thanks
<mehulved> vidd, nah. CLI works for me
<vidd> me too....
<student_modnar> has anyone here tried Tribe 4 yet?  I can't get it to boot without holding a key down
<coral> a
<Natureshadow> hello
<Natureshadow> Does someone have experience with Apache and SSL?
<TheSheep> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<TheSheep> Natureshadow: I guess the most common gotcha is that you can't do the hostname-based vhosts with ssl
<TheSheep> Natureshadow: you need separate port or ip for every vhost
<Natureshadow> TheSheep: This is exactly the problem. I have a virtual host <VirtualHost *> with SSLEngine on, and Apache doesn't do the handshake
<Natureshadow> TheSheep: There is no way of doing SSL with name based vhosts?
<TheSheep> Natureshadow: no, ssl is ip-bound
<Natureshadow> TheSheep: I have hudnreds of documents around that state that it IS possible, but none of them tell HOW
<TheSheep> Natureshadow: you can have name-based vhosts with http and a single host with https at the same time
<Natureshadow> TheSheep: The problem is that Apache can't find teh correct VHost on a secured connection, right?
<TheSheep> Natureshadow: no, it just won't do name-based vhosts with ssl.
<Natureshadow> TheSheep: Because it can't read the Host-header to assign a vhost
<TheSheep> Natureshadow: it's more a question of limits imposed on https on purpose, I think
<Natureshadow> TheSheep: Well, I must admit that it DOES work. To be precise, I got it solvesd right now
<Natureshadow> TheSheep: When the default vhost supports SSL, then Apache will use that to establish the SSL session and then switch to the correct vhost
<Natureshadow> cya
#xubuntu 2007-08-12
<Fooll> I'm setting up a xubuntu for a computer which is going to placed in a bar for customers to have access to internet. How could I easily restrict user privileges so that basically all they could do is open up a web browser?
<TheSheep> Fooll: xfce has some kiosk options
<TheSheep> Fooll: firefox has some more
<TheSheep> Fooll: refer to their documentation
<Fooll> kk
<Fooll> I found this kiosk admin tool, looks fairly promising
* Starting logfile irclogs/xubuntu.log
* Starting logfile irclogs/xubuntu.log
<m0u5e> whats the shortcut key to lock your screen?
<hyper_ch> m0u5e: had a look at the keyboard settings? either there is already one or you can create one
<m0u5e> hyper_ch: no there is none :(, how would i create it?
<hyper_ch> m0u5e: just make one that will start the screensaver, which by default is password protected
<m0u5e> hmm
<hyper_ch> m0u5e: doing just 1 google search, looking at the descriptions, hitting the first one that looks ok showed me this:  http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2007/05/29/your-wish-is-xubuntus-command/
<m0u5e> hyper_ch: thx ill check it otu :D
<hyper_ch> m0u5e: you know, google can do wonders ;)
<m0u5e> hyper_ch: hehe, yeah im doing a lot of things all at once :D trying to learn how to make install so i can get audacious 1.3.2 working :D
<m0u5e> theres no deb available :(
<hyper_ch> m0u5e: checked the medibuntu repos for audacious? or getdeb.net? and activated the other repos?
<m0u5e> hmm havent enabled getdeb
<m0u5e> but yeah ive checked medibuntu
<m0u5e> they're just behind
<m0u5e> 1.2.4 or something
<m0u5e> but thats a really buggy releases :(
<cynomyS> hey guys, I have some trouble installing themes
<cynomyS> I can't copy a theme folder into /usr/share/themes
<cynomyS> it was downloaded as a tarball (tar.gz)
<thyko> soo ... why is there a rat in the xubuntu logo?
<Catoptromancy> its a mouse
<Catoptromancy> heh
<cynomyS> I can't extract the contents of the tar into the themes folder
<cynomyS> no success in the terminal either, sudo cp doesn't work
<cynomyS> sudo cp thefolder /usr/blahblah
<thyko> tar -x whatever.tar /usr/wherever ....
<cynomyS> I'll try that, thank you
<thyko> cynomyS: here's a way that will surely work: cd /usr/wherever; sudo tar -xvf /path/to/whatever.tar
<cynomyS> thx thyko, will try that
<cynomyS> thought when I typed the previous command, nothing really happened
<cynomyS> I'm still in terminal
<cynomyS> but I can't type anything
<cynomyS> well I can
<cynomyS> but the name@name: is gone
<cynomyS> I've encounetered that before, but don't remember how to "get back"
<TheSheep> ctrl+d
<cynomyS> thanks
<TheSheep> cynomyS: you can just unpack it in your home and then run 'gksu thunar' and copy it
<cynomyS> cool
<cynomyS> thanks!
<cynomyS> by the way, the ctrl+d command did not work
<cynomyS> same thing happened in the terminal (xterm) when I did the gksu thunar
<cynomyS> name@name: is gone again
<cynomyS> whoa, now it's back
<cynomyS> how do I "undo" things?
<cynomyS> like ctrl+z in win
<TheSheep> same in the aps that support it
<TheSheep> console doesn't support undo (neither in windows)
<cynomyS> was talking about thunar
<cynomyS> like if I delete something, and want to undo it
<TheSheep> cynomyS: it's in the trash
<cynomyS> of course it is
<cynomyS> but there isn't any key shortcut to undo the deletion?
<TheSheep> no
<cynomyS> okay
<TheSheep> cynomyS: but the idea is nice, make a feature request :)
<cynomyS> maybe I will! :)
<cynomyS> I'd also like to translate the thunar manual into swedish
<TheSheep> then again, most file operations are not undoable, expecially while other applications do operations on the files in the mean time
<TheSheep> !translate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about translate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheSheep> !rosetta
<ubotu> rosetta is a Web-based system for translating open source software into any language.  See https://launchpad.net/rosetta/+about
<cynomyS> nice!
<cynomyS> I was talking about translating it myself
<cynomyS> rosetta translates it like babelfish huh?
<TheSheep> cynomyS: no, you can use rosetta to translate applications manually and the translations are included then in ubuntu
<cynomyS> ok
<TheSheep> !translations
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about translations - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cynomyS> sheep, you familiar with irssi?
<cynomyS> I've forgotten how to switch windows (acts)
<cynomyS> thought it was ALT+number
<darrend> anyone know why I keep getting "Error opening/initialising video_out (-vo) device" in MPlayer?
<cynomyS> got that error too darrend, think it has to do with the cache size
<cynomyS> still unsolved here though
<darrend> cache size where - in mplayer config?
<cynomyS> no idea
<cynomyS> you know about vlc though, right?
<cynomyS> irssi switching got solved: it's ALT, or the ESC followed by number
<TheSheep> cynomyS: disable the alt+number shortcuts in your terminal config
<TheSheep> cynomyS: they are annoying
<cynomyS> I believe they -are- disabled, as I cannot use them
<TheSheep> cynomyS: no, they are enabled, that's why you canot use them
<TheSheep> cynomyS: by default they are bound to switching between tabs
<cynomyS> ok, so how do I disable the shortcuts?
<TheSheep> edit->preferences->shortcuts
<cynomyS> I mainly do not use the standard terminal in xfce, only xterm or aterm
<cynomyS> I do not know how to configure them as I can with the main terminal (point-and-clicky)
<TheSheep> cynomyS: well, they all come with a manual, have a read
<cynomyS> will do
<thyko> yeah; soo .. why the mouse in the xubuntu logo?
<cynomyS> small, fast and maybe efficient?
<cynomyS> :)
<hyper_ch> thyko: well, you have to ask why the mouse is the Xfce logl ;) the answer is, because it's cute (at least that's my explanation)
<christian> hi
<christian> My printer stopped working since I dist-upgraded to 7.10 (Brother HL-2030)
<christian> Is there a way to downgrade only cups (and dependencies)?
<Tron04> hello, xubuntu automatically mounts my ntfs partitions readonly and shows them on the desktop. I looked for the mounts in /etc/fstab, but could not find them. Where can I disable this ntfs mounting of the partitions?
<TheSheep> Tron04: I think you can add them to fstab with 'noauto' option
<Tron04> ok, will try this, but what makes them being mounted. kubuntu does not mount them automagically...
<TheSheep> hmm... maybe check thunar->edit->preferences->advanced->volume manager
<Tron04> ok cuurently rebooting
<Tron04> whats also strange is that I had to do a apt-get dist-upgrade to get the current kernel
<TheSheep> gutsy?
<Tron04> I think this only necessary when to upgrade to the gutsy gibbon etc. release
<Tron04> I have feisty running
<Tron04> want to upgrade the kernel with apt-get upgrade
<Tron04> but then got the message that the kernel is being held back
<TheSheep> I think kernel is not upgraded automatically except for security upgrades
<Tron04> apt-get dist-upgrade then worked
<Tron04> ok mabe..
<Tron04> maybe
<TheSheep> ah, held back means there was something you installed that depended on the old kernel
<TheSheep> dist-upgrade uninstalls such packages
<Tron04> the installation is pretty basic with only mc and the resticted nvidia driver (maybe it was this driver)
<thyko> hyper_ch: heh
<thyko> whats the best mp3 player for xubuntu?
<Tron04> hmm. not easy question.
<Tron04> ...
<Tron04> try exaile or audacious
<Tron04> audacious is the "modern" xmms
<Tron04> but exaile is pretty cool as it tries to imitate amaroK
<TheSheep> mpd :)
<hyper_ch> is there a gui for displaying the printing queue?
<thyko> thanks yall
<homebrewcider> I'm trying to add a terminal launcher to the task bar, what would the "command" be please
<TheSheep> xfce4-terminal
<homebrewcider> got it just as you responded, thanx anyway
<homebrewcider> I found /usr/bin/terminal which seems to do it
<eva[i] > hello, my brother's PC is a celeron 900Mhz w/ 128MB... obviously it runs really slow with XP... Should I go with Xubuntu or Ubuntu with this spec? More to the point, how is XFCE different from gnome? what functionality is missing and/or different?
<TheSheep> eva[i] : there are less gui-based settings and system configuration editors, so you sometimes have to edit text files, the file manager is simplier and faster, but doesn't support network shares, so you have to do that with fuse, the applications installed by default are much lighter (abiword instead of openoffice, etc.)
<TheSheep> eva[i] : there are lots of small differences, anything in particular you're interested in?
<TheSheep> eva[i] : you can still install all the applications from ubuntu/kubuntu if you want them, of course
<eva[i] > Synaptic, openoffice, samba shares, CUPS....
<eva[i] > these would be nice... what is the file manager called, so I can test it out here on my own ubuntu?
<dinoandre> hi
<dinoandre> i have a little problem with sound
<dinoandre> is it a driver for creative platinium 5.1 soundcard
<Pumpernickel> Seems to be, as per http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Creative_Labs
<dinoandre> du bist deutsch oder?
<TheSheep> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<dinoandre> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<dinoandre> yes thats the right site but how can i download the driver
<TheSheep> dinoandre: what driver?
<dinoandre> creative platinium 5.1
<TheSheep> dinoandre: creative makes graphics cards???
<Pumpernickel> dinoandre: You don't - it's included in Ubuntu.
<Rabbitbunny> does xubuntu support 640*480 display?
<Pumpernickel> Yes.
<Rabbitbunny> Awesome.
<TheSheep> actually some dialogues don't fit
<TheSheep> like the settings manager
<Rabbitbunny> Can it run a vnc server so that it doesn't matter?
* Rabbitbunny grew up using windows
<Pumpernickel> It can.
<Rabbitbunny> Awesome.
<dinoandre> i dont get sound
<Pumpernickel> Open alsamixer, and check that none of the channels are muted.
<dinoandre> how i can open alsa mixer
<dinoandre> ??
<Pumpernickel> Open a terminal, type alsamixer into the terminal, and then hit enter.
<joshritger> can anyone please help me with install problems with 7.04
<TheSheep> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<hajhouse> is there any configuration needed to turn on UTF-8 support in xfce4-terminal? on one of my machines it just works, on the other utf-8 does not work (the terminal treats multi-byte chars as multiple chars). i can't find any reference in the docs to how to turn utf-8 encoding on.
<TheSheep> hajhouse: type 'locales' in the terminal
<TheSheep> hajhouse: 'locale', sorry
<hajhouse> TheSheep: LANG=en_US.UTF-8 LC_CTYPE="en_US.UTF-" LC_ALL= (unset)
<TheSheep> hajhouse: try export LC_ALL='en_US.UTF-8'
<hajhouse> TheSheep: the behavior is unchanged. in fact, LANG and LC_* are the same on both machines, the one that works and the one that doesn't
<TheSheep> that's weird
<TheSheep> hajhouse: how do you test them?
<joshritger> can anyone tell me why the xubuntu installer will not write partition information with 7.04
<hajhouse> TheSheep: well, uxterm, mutt, and vim all work as expected under the UTF-8 locale
<joshritger> I can't get 7.04 to install with guided partitioning of a whole drive
<Pumpernickel> bug 107259
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107259 in ubiquity "Xubuntu partitioning can fail because ubiquity does not prevent thunar from automounting new partitions" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107259
<whiter> any instructions to install XGL on xubuntu
<hajhouse> whiter: sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-swx11 for software rendering; for hardware accel other packages and possibly X tweaking are required
<vidd_laptop> !jabber
<ubotu> jabber is a free and open source instant messaging protocol, unlike MSN and AIM. Supporting clients on Linux: Kopete (KDE), Gaim (GNOME). For more info see http://www.jabber.org
<TheSheep> vidd_laptop: gajim is nice
<vidd_laptop> TheSheep, there is a rogue app that wont uninstall on my server
<vidd_laptop> wanted to know what it was and who i needed to shoot
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<vidd_laptop> what is the command to re-install a program via apt?
<Jester45> i installed and removed some files before uninstalling
<Jester45> now dpkg errors when i try to do anything with it
<Jester45> install remove reinstall
<vidd_laptop> i got it
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<vidd_laptop> i rebuilt the missing files/directories
<vidd_laptop> wernt nothing in them...but i rebuilt them
<vidd_laptop> now it is gone
<Jester45> i just wish that apt was smarter and removed all configs when you ran it with --purge
<Jester45> lie the ~/ fiels
<rswolff> anyone here
<rswolff> ?
<TheSheep> rswolff: no, unfortunately we are not here
<rswolff> nice
<TheSheep> eh?
<rswolff> I am new to xubuntu, and I can't seem to find my .bash_profile.... can you help me out?
<TheSheep> rswolff: enable displaying of hidden files in Thunar
<TheSheep> rswolff: view->show hidden files
<rswolff> what is the file path to .bash_profile?
<rswolff> I'm not seeing it at ~
<TheSheep> ~/.bash_profile
<TheSheep> rswolff: it's possible you don;t have it, in that case just create it
<rswolff> I'm trying to alter my PATH variable.... when i echo $PATH, i can see the variable, but I can't find the file to make the edit permanent...
<rswolff> do you have any idea where my $PATH variable is stored?
<TheSheep> rswolff: it's stored in memory
<TheSheep> rswolff: in so-called 'environment' of every process
<rswolff> so I can simply create .bash_profile, and paste in the value of $PATH that currently exists in memory, and that should do it?
<TheSheep> rswolff: no, I think you'd want soemthing like 'export PATH=some-additional-directory:$PATH
<TheSheep> '
<rswolff> when I do that, my changes aren't persisted when I close the terminal
<TheSheep> rswolff: that's because the .bash_profile file wasn't executed and didn't set the new PATH value yet
<TheSheep> rswolff: it should get executed on login
<rswolff> so I should create .bash_profile manually?
<TheSheep> yes, and put that command I told you in there
<rswolff> ahhh, ok... thanks!
<TheSheep> alternatively, if you want the changes to be global for all the users, you can edit /etc/environment
<TheSheep> rswolff: don't forget to put '#!/bin/bash' at the top of .bash_profile, it tells your computer to run that file with bash
<rswolff> right
<rswolff> thanks
<rswolff> do I have to mark the file executable
<rswolff> ?
<TheSheep> rswolff: no, but it won't hurt
<rswolff> sweet, thanks
<Rabbitbunny> Uh... xubuntu boots to a vga mode my monitor doesn't support. How do I enable vga mode?
<TheSheep> Rabbitbunny: switch to text mode with alt+ctrl+f1, log in, then run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and set everything the way you want
* Rabbitbunny is a windows user
<Rabbitbunny> What?
<Rabbitbunny> What would I type to login in live cd?
<Rabbitbunny> hmm. it's not 'login or 'root'.
<TheSheep> it's 'ubuntu'
<TheSheep> Rabbitbunny: if it's livecd, then maybe you should just select the second boot option?
<TheSheep> Rabbitbunny: the one about 'safe graphics mode'?
<Rabbitbunny> oh. ty.
<Rabbitbunny> Nah, that one laughed at me too.
<Rabbitbunny> text mode is prettier anyway.
<Rabbitbunny> the wiki doesn't seem to actually have any simple questions or anything, just directions to come here or the the forums btw
<Jester45> its a wiki if you would like to add on feel free to do so
<Rabbitbunny> ...what would I add? how to burn the iso?
<Jester45> well
<Jester45> what ever you said was missing
<Rabbitbunny> 'where's the start button' 'how to boot in 640*480' 'where is the taskbar'
<Rabbitbunny> 'how to change display resolution once booted'
<Jester45> sounds good
<Rabbitbunny> (huge button) 'windows users click here'
<eggwarmer> Has anybody seen this error before: files list file for package `os-prober' is missing final newline
<eggwarmer> I Just did a Xubuntu install and now I can't install or upgrade anything else.
<Jester45> humm
<Jester45> i havent
<Jester45> Rabbitbunny, a picture with a few arrows pointing to what is what
<Jester45> Rabbitbunny, i was thinking about making a wallpapper that did that
<Rabbitbunny> Yes.
<Rabbitbunny> I've got seven icons and no bars of any type. right clicking brings up a huge window. something is wrong.
<vidd_laptop> eggwarmer, is the cd in the drive?
<eggwarmer> No it is not
<vidd_laptop> put it in..... or sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out [add # to the front of]  the line referencing the cd] 
<eggwarmer> I'll try that
<Jester45> i wonder why they have that as defualt
<Jester45> most people dont use it
<vidd_laptop> because if it was not there, then apt would not work during install
<vidd_laptop> we need to add a script to the end of the install to comment out the line
<Rabbitbunny> Okay, I got to the part where I need to tell it what video modes are used. Three are check, I can only use 1. How do I unchack?
<Rabbitbunny> *checked *uncheck
<eggwarmer> Well the line for the CD is not in the file, so there is nothing to comment out.
<vidd_laptop> eggwarmer, can you paste your sources.list file @ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org?
<eggwarmer> I kicked myself in the butt when you mentioned this, because I've run into something like this before, but this time it's not it.
<eggwarmer> OK
<vidd_laptop> post the link so i can look @ it....
<eggwarmer> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33496/
<vidd_laptop> eggwarmer, how did you install....netinstaller? (mini.iso)
<eggwarmer> CD ISO
<vidd_laptop> which of the 3?
<eggwarmer> There should be a line in there for a CD, BUT?
<vidd_laptop> there are 3 different cd's... live, alt, and mini....which did you use?
<eggwarmer> xubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<vidd_laptop> figures... the live cd strikes again!
<eggwarmer> I installed this on an old IBM 390X laptop.
<vidd_laptop> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<vidd_laptop> tell me what ya get
<retour> Hi all! How to get full screen video on my TV - like CLONE option under Windows NVIDIA settings?
<vidd_laptop> retour, laptop or desktop?
<retour> desktop
<vidd_laptop> hrm...then i dont know
<retour> I've played with all settings in NVidia settings app like separate X with and without Xinerama but no go. I have extra desktop on TV but even if I drag my Mplayer window there etc I see it as a window . When I click fullscreen it dissaperas from TV and pops fullscreen on my monitor
<vidd_laptop> you have an [FN]  key on your keyboard?
<retour> ??? whats that?
<vidd_laptop> ok...so that's a NO
<retour> Its not notebook etc
<eggwarmer> vidd_laptop: It's downloading a new kernel, this will take a while.
<vidd_laptop> that does not mean that your keyboard does not have a [FN]  key
<vidd_laptop> eggwarmer, then your issue is solved
<eggwarmer> I was able to download apps before, the blowup was in the installation, so I'm going to wait and see before I say it's fixed.
<vidd_laptop> retour, you will have to consult the documentation for your card on nvidia's site...and most likely use the proprietary driver
<retour> I think I already use the proprietary one thanks to ENVY
<eggwarmer> vidd_laptop: NOPE same problem nothing will install.
<vidd_laptop> what app is failing?
<eggwarmer> No, I get this: files list file for package `os-prober' is missing final newline
<vidd_laptop> so grub is failing
<vidd_laptop> or "os-prober" is failing
<vidd_laptop> try sudo apt-get remove --purge os-prober
<eggwarmer> It fails when it tries to install python2.5_2.5.1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<eggwarmer> Wait let me to an apt-get clean
<eggwarmer01> I lost my net connection for a bit.
<eggwarmer> vidd_laptop: I did an apt-get clean then tried to install just a single package, but I still get the same error.
<vidd_laptop> i dont know what to tell you
<eggwarmer> vidd_laptop: Thanks anyway. I just tried to do the remove of os-prober, but it won't even let me remove that package.
<eggwarmer> Hey I just found this: dpkg -L os-prober gets the same error.
<eggwarmer> What is a "files list file" and where is it?
<vidd_laptop> no idea
<eggwarmer> Do you know what file resources dpkg uses to list the files that are in a package?
<vidd_laptop> nope
<vidd_laptop> i get weird stuff like this, i back-up data and re-install
<eggwarmer> Well I pretty sure that is where the problem is.
<vidd_laptop> why not download the .deb for the app and install it with dpkg?
<eggwarmer> Yup, and if that works I'd have to do it for everything I install figuring out all the dependencies myself.
<eggwarmer> Besides this is failling somewhere in dpkg, so I doubt it would work anyway.
<vidd_laptop> it apears to be that the file you are getting via apt is not the complete file
<vidd_laptop> so if you dl the .deb directly, then the file should install fully, and fix your issue
<vidd_laptop> it is at least worth the effort
<vidd_laptop> its better then a re-install
<vidd_laptop> eggwarmer, you on a i386 or amd64?
<eggwarmer> i386
<vidd_laptop> http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Fmain%2Fo%2Fos-prober%2Fos-prober_1.21_i386.deb&md5sum=59ef16d4c658c7639e4fd588f01b2aa3&arch=i386&type=main
<eggwarmer> I'm using two computers right now, but the i386 has the issues.
<vidd_laptop> so dl the file and xfer it to the problem machine
<vidd_laptop> then run it
<vidd_laptop> sudo dpkg -i /path/to/file.deb
<vidd_laptop> then sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<vidd_laptop> why you using this os-prober thing anyway?
<vidd_laptop> you having issues with grub detecting your dual-boot?
<eggwarmer> I'm not using it, I'm installing something completely different. It is dpkg that is using it a then dieing.
<eggwarmer> ...and then...
<eggwarmer> I tried it anyway, but the same error.
<vidd_laptop> is this a fresh install?
<eggwarmer> Yup, there was an error during the install, but everything seemed to work fine until I found I couldn't install or update anything.
<eggwarmer> I think I'll just reinstall.
<vidd_laptop> do an alt-cd install or the mini.iso install....less likely to fail
<eggwarmer> One last thing I'd like to try, is there a way to rebuild the binary files used with dpkg?
<vidd_laptop> idk
<eggwarmer> I'm betting as I said before that the resource files used with dpkg are corrupted. I'm going to research this before a reinstall.
<eggwarmer> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2007-January/104520.html
<eggwarmer> I did what was described on that page and it worked, but now I seem to have another package that is corrupted.
<Chriswaterguy> Hi folks... just downloaded the Xubuntu ISO (very exciting). Do I need to do checksum?
<Chriswaterguy> I've downloaded on a friend's Mac OS X...
<SrRaven> cant hurt
<SrRaven> there is no absolute need,just good for verifying you got it right
<Chriswaterguy> it's given me a CRC32 number...
<SrRaven> you run windows?
<Chriswaterguy> well, windows now... but the ISO is on the Mac, because that has a working CD-RW.
<SrRaven> than you should get a checksum checking programm for the mac
<SrRaven> dont know of any though,google ?!
<Chriswaterguy> can't find what the CRC32 is supposed to be...
<SrRaven> a checksum code
<Chriswaterguy> mmm, it's 4:45 am, don't want to wake my friend for permission to install a program :)
<Chriswaterguy> I'll just burn the CD.
<SrRaven> you checksum the iso,and compare it with the crc32 code if its identical,you got a working iso
<rici> the distro page has the md5sum
<rici> the mac has an md5sum command line tool
<rici> probably
<Chriswaterguy> don't know macs much...
<rici> just like unix
<Chriswaterguy> if anyone knows what the CRC32 code is *supposed* to be that would be great...
<rici> i guess it's called md5 on the mac, since it's a freebsd derivation
<Chriswaterguy> yeah, the proper md5sum I can see...
<rici> md5 <name of file> in a command shell (Terminal)
<Chriswaterguy> ok... command line on mac...? (looking...)
<rici> applications/Terminal
<rici> it's icon looks like a command shell
<Chriswaterguy> can't see it
<Chriswaterguy> you mean in the row of icons at the bottom, right?
<Chriswaterguy> not there
<rici> that doesn't mean it's not there
<Chriswaterguy> checked the name of each in that row...
<rici> click on the finder (first icon, mac icon)
<Chriswaterguy> yep
<rici> that should give you a finder window
<rici> left hand bar, applications
<Chriswaterguy> yes
<rici> utilities
<rici> Terminal
<Chriswaterguy> ah... not there (!!!)
<rici> what? Terminal is not in Utilities? or Utilities is not in Applications?
<Chriswaterguy> sorry... missed the utilities part
<Chriswaterguy> it's there
<Chriswaterguy> okay... ISO file is on desktop
<Chriswaterguy> do I change directories, or type a command here?
<rici> you can change directories
<rici> tab completion works
<rici> the Desktop is called Desktop
<rici> or you can just type the command in the terminal window, specifiying the right directory for the file
<rici> :)
<vidd_laptop> wow...just like linux =] 
<Chriswaterguy> manually type filename?
<Chriswaterguy> md5 xubuntu...?
<vidd_laptop> Chriswaterguy, tab completion works....type a few letters, and hit tab
<Chriswaterguy> doesn't seem to
<Chriswaterguy> ok manual
<Chriswaterguy> it's thinking...
<Chriswaterguy> thanks for the help. makes me feel even better about going for Xubuntu
<Chriswaterguy> I've been traveling and using net cafes for almost 3 months... finally decided I need a laptop, so bought one today (well, yesterday, except I'm still awake)
<Chriswaterguy> checksum matches - thanks!
<Chriswaterguy> now to burn
<hyper_ch> hiho
<Chriswaterguy> ok... I'll no doubt check in again once I've had a sleep and am installing. Bye and thanks again!
<eggwarmer> vidd_laptop: It worked, I had to rebuild about 5 packages as outlined n the link I sent you and have now installed ssh-server and emacs21 with no further issues.
<vidd_laptop> awesome
<eggwarmer> One to keep in mind, "The howto rebuild dpkg list file packages". LOL
<mikubuntu> hello guys, and heeeeelllllllpppp :)  trying to install x on hp pav 6635, with cd drive, 10gig hard, 64ram.  keep getting stuck.
<vidd_laptop> how so?
<mikubuntu> a couple of times i had to just turn the machine off cuz it froze up, and then when i went back to try to install wouldn't let me past language selection, time selection, said error(s)
<vidd_laptop> live or alt cd?
<mikubuntu> live
<mikubuntu> then got this error that said gdm not config correct also
<mikubuntu> but i had gotten past all this part on first attempt b4 it froze
<mikubuntu> so i don't know why... and i so sad ... lol
* vidd_laptop never uses the live cd...especially on an HP (they usually need acpi turned off)
<mikubuntu> why, or under what conditions do you choose the alt cd?  is it avail on same site for download?  where do i proceed?
* vidd_laptop ALWAYS uses the alt cd without exception (see no reason to waste time with the live when he KNOWS he is going to install) 
<vidd_laptop> it is available on the same site as the live cd
<mikubuntu> vidd_laptop: what is the benefit of the alt?
<vidd_laptop> it is stable...has been for years
<mikubuntu> does it present less errors?
<vidd_laptop> yes
<vidd_laptop> been stable since BEFORE ubuntu
<vidd_laptop> the live cd has only been around since breezy
<mikubuntu> i don't get it.  it IS Ubuntu, right?
<vidd_laptop> well....yes.....
<mikubuntu> so is the alt not an up to date version?
<vidd_laptop> but the installer is the same installer that debian has been using for years
<vidd_laptop> of course it is
<mikubuntu> hate to sound SO stupid, but gotta ax what i don't know
<vidd_laptop> im talking aboutthe INSTALLER...not the INSTALLED apps
<mikubuntu> so you mean it doesn't come with apps installed?
<mikubuntu> you have to choose all your own?
<vidd_laptop> the program that puts the stuff on the disk for you
<vidd_laptop> the live cd using a graphic installer that sucks and fails all the time, the alt has a semi-command-line installer that works like a true champ
<vidd_laptop> they both put the same apps on your system....they just do it differently
<mikubuntu> is it possible that i screwed up my partition by aborting the process with power off?
<vidd_laptop> no
<vidd_laptop> well...possibly....but gparted would fix that
<vidd_laptop> now...i have to go home
<vidd_laptop> my shift is over
<mikubuntu> ok.  you say it's semi command ... arrrggggghhhhh.... thanks vidd
<mikubuntu> anyone else?  is the semi command way of the alt cd easy enough for a noob to do?
<mikubuntu> the extent of my command line experience is 'sudo apt-get upgrade' which i just started using last week on this laptop i'm on
<hyper_ch> mikubuntu: alternate is text based with options... just not as fancy graphics... the "hardest" part is the partitioning... however if you can read, you should have no big problem
<hsdyhfg> hello everyone, i just installed xUbuntu on my laptop but don't know how to change the connection settings
<mikubuntu> hyper_ch: where will i read from, the screen?  or is there some tutorial i will need to have side by side for the process?
<hyper_ch> mikubuntu: on screen
<mikubuntu> and i don't need to 'partition' exactly, will do a whole disk install over old win98 system, nothing on it i want to save
<hyper_ch> mikubuntu: sure you want to have a swap partition and also a home partition
<hsdyhfg> anyone?
<hsdyhfg> connection settings?
<mikubuntu> ooohhhhh. ok, at any rate i guess i gotta go to my friend's and burn an alt.  then i'll be back to bother you later.
<hyper_ch> hsdyhfg: applications --> system --> network
<hyper_ch> mikubuntu: how big is your harddisk and how much ram have you got?
<mikubuntu> 10.2 hd, 64ram
<hsdyhfg> i cant see no applications ... only a picture of a mouse
<hsdyhfg> oh wait
<hsdyhfg> no
<hsdyhfg> there is an applications but its only got xpdf in ?!
<hsdyhfg> the xfce settings manager doesnt have connection settings
<hsdyhfg> erm
<hsdyhfg> im stuck
<rici> hsdyhfg: System  | Networking
<whiter> is there a guide for setting up xgl with xubuntu?
<rici> oops, hyper_ch already said that.
<whiter> guess not
<hsdyhfg> okay ... i just clicked to add "netload" to the panel and it says "(no ip address)"
<hsdyhfg> when i click on it
<hsdyhfg> under network devices, it has nothing
<hsdyhfg> just an empty box :S
<hsdyhfg> so im assuming that for some reason my network card in my laptop hasn't been recognised or summin
<rici> hsdyhfg: that's possible.
<hsdyhfg> i havent a clue.
<hsdyhfg> im gonna put it on me xbox eventually
<rici> hsdyhfg: you should be able to see startup logging in /var/log/messages, or by using dmesg
<hsdyhfg> oh
<hsdyhfg> that did something
<hsdyhfg> isapnp: scanning for PnP cards...
<hsdyhfg> isapnp: No plug and play device found
<hsdyhfg> ... could it be because of that?
<rici> what sort of card is it?
<hsdyhfg> i dont know
<hsdyhfg> its built into the laptop
<rici> ah
<rici> try: sudo lshw
<hsdyhfg> k
<hsdyhfg> sudo: unable to lookup user.linux.local via gethostbyname
<rici> that sounds like you had some installation issues
<hsdyhfg> may have done
<hsdyhfg> not noticable ones
<hsdyhfg> but it is a possibility
<FFIXXX> hi how do i re-enable they update manager tray icon?
<hsdyhfg> im gonna reinstall
<hsdyhfg> cheers anyway
<FFIXXX> no one?
<Jester45> how did you disable it
<FFIXXX> dont know?
<Jester45> and i think xubuntu doesnt have it it only works on the gnome panel
<Jester45> i think
<FFIXXX> oh
<Jester45> i just use cron so i dont know
<FFIXXX> i havent come across an app which only has an icon only in gnome
<Jester45> well
<Jester45> the update manager is from gnome
<Jester45> i could be wrong as i said i never use it
<Jester45> hi vidd_laptop
<Jester45> you at work still?
<vidd_laptop> nope home now
<Jester45> i think i broke the server :)
<vidd_laptop> hrm....i JUST got home
<Jester45> thats why i asked
<Jester45> figured it was about time for you to leave and you where gone for a bit
<FFIXXX> Jester45: okay....
<Jester45> vidd_laptop, do you know why the update manager doesnt have the notifer
<vidd_laptop> the update manager is still installed?
<Jester45> the FFI guy was asking
<Jester45> i said i think it only works on gnome's panel
#xubuntu 2008-08-04
<TRD> join #arabeyes
<cellfish> hey guys, i'm using xubuntu 8.04 and right now, when i double-click on an image file, it loads gimp. where can i change the default applications for images?
<sol1dus> how do i change permssions for automounted usb devices?
<sol1dus> is this a udev thing?
<sol1dus> anyone alivE?
<luis> hi there, good night, everybody i like to ask 4 ur help pls
<luis> i need to save some files to carry on with me on a usb memory stick, but my xubuntu just dont detect it, can youguys help me to fix it pls?
<murlidhar> luis: can u see ur stick in the file manager?
<luis> no
<murlidhar> probably need to change ur fstab which i am not sure i can help u but somebody will surely help u .
<luis> do i need to install something on konsole?
<luis> i dont even know what a fstab is that is new for me
<murlidhar> luis: probably but u need to but would be fairly easy
<murlidhar> steps
<luis> iam not sure i understood what you said
<murlidhar> infact searching applications from ur console is easier than searching from synaptic
<luis> ok
<luis> so how do i look or what should i write down on my konsole?
<murlidhar> open console
<luis> done
<murlidhar> now type usbpci
<murlidhar> do u see ur stick there ?
<murlidhar> Myrtti: in #ubuntu-offtopic ??
<luis> here is what it appeared: usbpci: command not found
<murlidhar> oops
<murlidhar> wait a sec
<murlidhar> lsbusb might be the one
<murlidhar> type lsbusb
<murlidhar> no lsusb
<luis> appeared as follow:
<luis> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<luis> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 07b2:5100 Motorola BCS, Inc. SurfBoard SB5100 Cable Modem
<luis> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<luis> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<murlidhar> what is the name of ur stick/
<luis> look i just input the stick and did that and appears the next:
<luis> Bus 003 Device 011: ID 1111:e20b Pandora International Ltd.
<luis> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<luis> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 07b2:5100 Motorola BCS, Inc. SurfBoard SB5100 Cable Modem
<luis> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<luis> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<luis> so i think it might be the pandora one right?
<murlidhar> yes so ur computer is recognizing the stick
<luis> but when i try to save the files that i need it just dont give the option to save it on the stick
<murlidhar> luis: wait a second
<murlidhar> luis which file manager do u use ?
<luis> that is very good question how do i find out pls i am kindda new on this
<murlidha1> luis: sorry i got disconnected
<luis> look the only thing i c about that question is sometyhing that came along when i install xubuntu and is call: Thuna File Manager
<murlidha1> open it
<luis> done
<murlidha1> open the options
<murlidha1> look in edit menu
<murlidha1> u will find it
<luis> no
<luis> theres no such thing
<murlidha1> preferences?
<murlidha1> Myrtti: u there?
<murlidha1> jussi01: ?
<luis> on preferences theres just display
<luis> side pane
<murlidha1> hmm
<luis> behavior
<luis> and advance
<luis> and none of them has memory stick options or usb
<murlidha1> u still in #ubuntu channel?
<luis> me??
<luis> i m here in xubuntu
<Guest82671> Hi!  Everytime I upgrade from 6.06 to 8.04 I get  a busybox v1.1.13 error and it drops me to a shell has anyone seen this before?
<lokuaz> hello
<lokuaz> for some reason today my wireless stop working... i already enable the madwifi again, and its not working, i dont understand what its going on
<lokuaz> any idea?
<adamw9678> Hi all. What the best way to run a exe file in xubuntu?
<[Miles]> hi
<TheSheep> adamw9678: either using dosbox or wine, depending if it's a dos program or w indows program
<adamw9678> It's a exe file contaning windows drivers
<TheSheep> windows drivers usually won't work on linux, definitely not when simply installed from and exe file
<TheSheep> there are some hacks to use firmware from windows drivers for some hardware, but it's a little more comlicated
<adamw9678> if i could locate the .inf for the device - would i be able rto run it in ndiswrapper?
<TheSheep> I'm not sure, I'm poor with ndiswrapper, I guess it depends on the device
<olgem> I looked some, but is there a list of default applications packaged with xubuntu? Last time I tried xubuntu it was using VLC by default, which I very much enjoyed, but it seems that totem has replaced it? Its not really an big issue, I can install it myself.
<TheSheep> olgem: that's impossible, xubuntu never used vlc by default, simply because vlc cannot be shipped with it
<TheSheep> olgem: due to some copyright/patent silliness
<olgem> Yeah, strange. I'm probably remembering incorrectly, I thought it just seperated out ffmpeg and prompted you to install the restricted-formats when you tried to play one with vlc.
<olgem> That wouldn't happen, though.
<TheSheep> olgem: as far as I know, only totem has this prompting currently
<olgem> I see the tour shows some of the applications.
<olgem> TheSheep, thanks.
<olgem> I hear xubuntu runs nicely with the Asus Eee - taking up only 3G or so after install. Xubuntu seems like a good choice over installing netbook-specific spins of various distros.
<TheSheep> olgem: I think that 3GB is still a lot
<TheSheep> olgem: but xubuntu never really aimed to be small
<olgem> TheSheep, maybe so, what does xubuntu typically take up after a fresh install?
<TheSheep> olgem: I think 3GB is about right
<TheSheep> olgem: but it would be possible to shave a lot of it if you prepared a distro for eee specifically
<TheSheep> olgem: xubuntu is big partly because it has to work out of the box on most hardware out there
<olgem> TheSheep, I suppose, what would you go about removing to save maybe a gigabyte off the default install?
<TheSheep> olgem: it's not so easy, as the parts you want to remove are often included in packages you want to stay
<TheSheep> olgem: if I wanted to make a lean and mean system, I would pick something that lets me customize it heavily without too much breaking
<TheSheep> olgem: a different distro, obviously
<olgem> I would use a debian netinstall
<TheSheep> olgem: well, xubuntu basically uses debian packages, so not much gain here
<TheSheep> but if you don't want to play and customize too much, xubuntu offers a nice balance of features vs. lightness
<olgem> It uses the debian packaging format and system, but it doesn't use debian's repositories or anything, in fact a lot of the packages are incompatible with each other. Debian Netinstall just install a command line system, you apt-get everything else, even xorg and wm
<olgem> and a wm*
<TheSheep> olgem: at the beginning of every release cycle they synchronize ubuntu repos with debian
<wols_> TheSheep: only to a degree
<olgem> TheSheep, I didn't know that, or maybe I did.
<TheSheep> olgem: then they do their own modifications, and add ubuntu-specific packages
<olgem> Don't they sync with Sid?
<wols_> and: they base it on sid
<wols_> TheSheep: the longer ubuntu exists, the more they diverge
<naxxtor> hm, got a problem with the sound card on my X31, http://pastebin.com/d26945163 there's all the relevant information - it's not being picked up by asound but the modules appear to have loaded.  Any ideas?
<olgem> TheSheep, you're right though. xubuntu is just fine and will fit in the pc I want to get.
<olgem> naxxtor, they have a dedicated channel for #alsa
<olgem> Probably a better bet to ask there
<naxxtor> hmm, i suppose so
<naxxtor> seems like it migt be an ubuntu related problem, since i've seen sound work just fine on debian with similar configuration
<olgem> Have you seen others running ubuntu and the same machine with this problem?
<olgem> "To install Xubuntu, you need 1.5 GB of free space on your hard disk."
<olgem> Hmmm, I guess I'll just have to see. Some report 3GB, this says 1.5.
<TheSheep> naxxtor: forums and bugtracker might contain some solutions
<TheSheep> naxxtor: just search for your card chipset there
<ablomen> olgem, my xubuntu install uses just 3 gb, and thats with a lot of extra stuff installed, so yeah it should be a lot less for a fresh install
<olgem> ablomen, thanks for the info.
<naxxtor> TheSheep: i'm searching away but finding very little of use :(
<TheSheep> naxxtor: you can try posting a question or bug report too, if there is nothing similar already
<naxxtor> there are similar things on the forums but with wrong solutions
<naxxtor> e.g. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=249627
<naxxtor> how could something be blocking the sound card if it's not been detected?
<TheSheep> naxxtor: checked your dmesg?
<TheSheep> naxxtor: maybe some module fails to load?
<naxxtor> yep, checked dmesg
<TheSheep> naxxtor: do you know which module should be used for that sound card? you could try loading it manually with modprobe
<naxxtor> it should be snd_intel8x0
<naxxtor> which *appears* to be loaded
<naxxtor> snd_intel8x0           35376  1
<TheSheep> naxxtor: try unloading it and loading again maybe
<TheSheep> unload with rmmod
<naxxtor> i can't, it's in use
<TheSheep> so the sound card is not detected, but it's in use? %)
<naxxtor> apparently!
<naxxtor> i'll try forcing it
<naxxtor> gaaah
<naxxtor> ERROR: Removing 'snd_intel8x0': Device or resource busy
<TheSheep> you could also try asking on #ubuntu, this part is common
<naxxtor> i did, but i got no response
<naxxtor> oh, look, here's the exact same problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=865060
<naxxtor> but i'm not swapping distros like a kid with ADD
<TheSheep> naxxtor: it's a thinkpad? you might want to also check the thinkwiki then
<naxxtor> TheSheep: yeah, it is a thinkpad, and i have checked the thinkwiki
<naxxtor> and it doens't seem to have anything useful
<TheSheep> naxxtor: then I'm out of advices
<naxxtor> i'm stracing modprobe and trying to work out why it's hanging >_<
<adamw9678> Hello all
<adamw9678> I am trying to make a persistent USB version of xubuntu using my xubuntu laptop but when I come to mount I type  mount -o loop -tiso9660 xubuntu*.iso /cdrom  but I have no cdrom drive and I get a error message saying cdrom does not exist. Is there somthing I can type in insted of cdrom?
<vinnl> adamw9678, you can use another directory you created
<vinnl> But it needs to exist
<vinnl> I'd use something like /tmp/iso
<adamw9678> OK, using the terminal how would I create a directory that I can use?
<vinnl> mkdir /tmp/iso
<adamw9678> Thanks
<vinnl> np :)
<DavidTangye> Hi all. Has anyone tried to install Xubuntu without a CD, using the netboot stuff, similar to how Ubuntu can be done?
<DavidTangye> .. or does anyone know if it CAN be done. I cannot find any netboot.tar.gz for Xubuntu... so far.
<naxxtor> yes
<naxxtor> i did it last night :)
<vinnl> DavidTangye, I believe it *can* be done but I haven't tried it
<vinnl> Ah :)
<naxxtor> you need the alternate ISO
<naxxtor> it's in /install/netboot
<DavidTangye> Oh... I have the alt iso... brb.
<naxxtor> (you should find pxelinux.0 and pxelinux.cfg in there, just copy both of them to your tftp directory)
<TheSheep> DavidTangye: you just install a minimal ubuntu and then install xubuntu-desktop on it
<DavidTangye> TheSheep: Yes. I have done it that way too before.
<naxxtor> xubuntu is really no different to ubuntu except it has xubuntu-desktop package intead of ubuntu-desktop :p
<DavidTangye> TheSheep: ... this time I want to install Xubuntu distro. There might be a slight difference at later distro upgrade times.
<DavidTangye> It should be, but I am not entirely sure that is true.
<naxxtor> i believe that the netboot images are identical, except the installer has the option to install xubuntu-desktop when you select your packages
<DavidTangye> OK, I am about to find out. Thanks a lot for the help.
<naxxtor> i can tar up the netboot image i used last night if you like, but it's on the ISO :)
<DavidTangye> yes it shave it thanks. i just didn't see it :-)
<DavidTangye> .. I have it
<naxxtor> wow, i was useful :p
<vinnl> ^.^
<DavidTangye> Hi again. Xubuntu installation is running smoothly from a netboot setup. No CDs burnt here :-).
<vinnl> DavidTangye, yay! :)
<naxxtor> awesome :)
<naxxtor> the only problem i had with netboot was that things were taking an age to download - and i put that down to the evil ISP i'm using currently
<DavidTangye> naxxtor: At least once the iso is down, you can reuse it during each netbooted install.
<DavidTangye> Install failed: old PC, kernel package install failed. Back to Plan A: install std ubuntu without a desktop, then add Xubuntu desktop package, like I did 6 months ago.
<DavidTangye> .. Oh well, it was worth a try.
<yahzuki> Hi there! I tried to integrate an icon theme (GNOME-colors from gnome-look) but it's just "half-working". After activating it folders and some system icons are properly "skinned", but all files (*.tar.gz, *.conf, etc.) just use the standard-thunar icon.
<shane_> need help!what prog do i use to add videos to my ipod nano
<mthe> a deep & meaningful question: what is the default display manager on xubuntu, and what would people suggest for a minimal spec one...
<wols_> xdm
<vinnl> mthe, gdm is the default
<mthe> ty vinnl
<mthe> wols_ I will have to learn how to configure that one;)
<wols_> vinnl: we are talking xubuntu
<wols_> gdm is the DM for ubuntu, not for xubuntu
<vinnl> wols_, yeah, gdm is Xubuntu's default
<vinnl> wols_, see http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-cdimage-xubuntu/releases/8.04/release/xubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.manifest and search for gdm
<wols_> ak
<RandyboY> Is aMSN supposed to be with no sound? Installed aMSN cause i liked the design. But it seems to be without any sound... No other programs is without sound. So i guess my soundcard/setting is working
<vinnl> RandyboY, it's been a while since I used that (it's ugly, I like emesene better), but I believe it is
<vinnl> Though then again, it might not be, you might try setting a sound system in the preferences
<RandyboY> vinnl, but i havent touched any settings to mute the program.. Ive tried to set it to _make_ sounds on different happenings
<vinnl> RandyboY, it might be some PulseAudio stuff or something, but I'm really not at home in sound settings
<vinnl> I'd say: play around with the settings and see if it starts working ;-)
<RandyboY> vinnl, ive done that, and me asking here is last try :-) Ive installed emesene now, and logged in, but my contacts isnt transfered?
<vinnl> Hmm, that's odd
<RandyboY> mh, yeah.. Rahter annoying actually :) But i agree, liked the design on that one too... (I'm a converted windows-user and it looks alot like MSN ;-))
<vinnl> It does :)
<vinnl> In fact, the developers of emesene are going to work together with the aMSN developers and create aMSN2 :)
<vinnl> Anyway, dinnertime
<vinnl> Good luck, bye :)
<viktor> salve
<viktor> cerco un aituto
<viktor> aiuto
<viktor> x connessione ad internet con xubuntu
<viktor> c'è chi puo aiutarmi?
<jokoon> Hello ! cant thunar browse shared directories ?
<RandyboY> Anyone here familiar with pidgin? Is there any way to close chat-windows with esc-button?
<kekokiko> hello. at boot time im getting this error: Intel rng:FWH not found. and its taking to long to boot.. it seems i dont need it.. how can i delete it
<kekokiko> hello. at boot time im getting this error: Intel rng:FWH not found. and its taking to long to boot.. it seems i dont need it.. how can i delete it
<slow-motion> hi
<neur1> heya guys
<neur1> you guys go the xorg update/
<neur1> ?
<neur1> thanks
<frodo> I am running Xubuntu on an old Pentium III. The other day, something happened, and I lost the menu panel and tray. Don't know what happened. How can I get the panel back?
<pjvandehaar> why do programs on xubuntu seem to have so many issues?
<pjvandehaar> nobody home?
<pjvandehaar> huh...
<pjvandehaar> anybody here?
<frodo> I'm here
<frodo> I have lost the panel under Xfce4. Any ideas on how to get it back (permanently)?
<siggjen> start it with xfce4-panel
<frodo> I'll try that.
<frodo> the panel runs with the command xfce4-panel, but disappears once the terminal is closed. Is there some way to put that command in a file??
<siggjen> xfce4-autostart-editor
<frodo> I'll try that.
<frodo> Must log out now and restart my desktop
<siggjen> <alt> + <f2> should give you a run command prompt
<siggjen> if you need it
<frodo> Thanks.
<red> Anyone here?  I have a problem.  I have an i810 integrated Intel graphics chip on this laptop, and I tried using the Intel graphics driver.  It crapped out and I uninstalled it and went back to the i810 driver, but I can't get it to work and I'm still stuck in low graphics mode.
<ihab> I know I can install kde using apt-get but I actually have a kubuntu CD can I use it to install kde
<totalwormage> what?
<totalwormage> you have a running ubuntu install on which you want kde?
<totalwormage> or do you want a fresh ubuntu + kde install?
<ihab> I have xubuntu 8.04 and I want to install kde
<totalwormage> you can just install kde alongside xfce
<ihab> I know
<totalwormage> then what is the question :P
<ihab> i want to install it from kubuntu cd is this possible ??
<totalwormage> kubuntu comes standard with kde (hence the k ...)
<totalwormage> you mean you don't have an internetconnection or something?
<ihab> I have internet connection
<ihab> but I want to install the kde from CD is it possible
<totalwormage> yes
<ihab> how ?
<totalwormage> you can add the cd as a repository
<totalwormage> but i guess you'll have to temporarily block out the online repo's before apt'll use the cd
<ihab> and from synaptic package manager search for kubuntu-desktop ... is this the solution
<ihab> ok
<totalwormage> yes
<ihab> Thanks a lot
<ihab> :)
<totalwormage> but i don't understand why you want this :P
<ihab> I really get uncomfortable with xfc
<ihab> and I have slow internet connection
<totalwormage> ahhhh
<totalwormage> yes, it's a matter of taste :P
<totalwormage> i'm running awesome at the moment :D
<totalwormage> really freaky
<ihab> I used kde a lot and I just like it
<totalwormage> you've seen kde4?
<ihab> not yet
<totalwormage> i got it running for 10 secs, lol
<ihab> lol
<totalwormage> it's probably more stable now :P
<ihab> so,you like xfc more
<totalwormage> i like xfce more then kde, but i'm not running xfce, i ran openbox for a while
<totalwormage> now awesome
<ihab> you run it alongside xfc ?
<totalwormage> no, got rid of that a while ago :P
 * totalwormage 's not running ubuntu either, lol
<ihab> lol
<totalwormage> so my ties to this channel are slim hehe
<ihab> so strange O_o
<totalwormage> :]
<ihab> gtg
<ihab> it was nice talking to you
 * totalwormage kicks ubottu 
<totalwormage> stay online!
<bassboi> sorry
<totalwormage> np :P
 * totalwormage is already pleased that ubottu doesn't do the same anymore :P
<n00b> bunghole!
<n00b> oops
#xubuntu 2008-08-05
<thinkmassive> I've been trying to register on the forums using the same name I use on here, and I finally realized that it's probably being disallowed because of a vulgarity filter... any idea who I can contact to manually create an account? :)
<thinkmassive> woohoo, finally got it fixed :)
<jokoon> I have a powerpc laptop machine and when I play several movies, only 1 has sound played...
<amidaniel> Hey everyone. I'm having some really weird issues with xubuntu .. this is a relatively clean Ubuntu hardy install that I recently installed xubuntu-desktop on. The first boot into an xfce desktop, it worked fine .. now suddenly all of my windows have no decoration (titlbar, etc.), cannot be moved, closed, etc. .. and open in the top left corner
<amidaniel> Any ideas what might be causing this? .. compiz is disabled
<LetsGo67> Why is my recordMyDesktop video laggy? I have 3GB of RAM!
<Mannequin> don't know what's going on: I just restarted and now i don't have any panel/desktop
<Mannequin> but because I left pidgin open on the last session, I was able to connect here, luckily
<Mannequin> so, how could I restart all the XFCE thing from a console?
<Mannequin> (will be back shortly)
<Mannequin> I've tried restarting X and choosing a Xfce session, but no luck
<Mannequin> ok, running xfce4-panel, panels are back
<Mannequin> but desktop is still missing
<Mannequin> ok, I've got my desktop too
<Mimo> hello
<Mimo> HEllo ?
<Mimo> HELlo ?
<Mimo> any1 here ?
<Mimo> any1 help ?
<Ahmuck> where in xubuntu is the place to change the video driver and resoltuion?
<Ahmuck> monitor
<wols> xorg.conf
<Riotta> hello
<ari_stress> hi all
<ari_stress> if i want to install xubuntu desktop manager without other packages such as goffice, how can i do that? sudo apt-get install xubuntu-dekstop installs all
<TheSheep> ari_stress: install xfce4
<dingdangdong> i want to use "winkey" to toggle between keyboard layouts, then what should i put instead of shit_alt here ? --> setxkbmap -option grp:switch,grp:alt_shift_toggle us,ir
<ari_stress> TheSheep: thanks :)
<ari_stress> i was almost fell asleep on my desk
<ari_stress> my boss goes out of office
<ari_stress> :D
<TheSheep> dingdangdong: I guess 'super_'
<dingdangdong> just "super_"?
<dingdangdong> fine . . , thx :)
<TheSheep> super_toggle
<TheSheep> I mean
<dingdangdong> TheSheep: uhhuh, thx :)
<TheSheep> the windows key is called super on linux :)
<dingdangdong> paradoxically ;)
<FSX_> Hey, can someone help with vnc?
<vinnl> FSX_, depends on your problem ;-)
<FSX_> Well, I'm trying to connect to xubuntu with my windows pc
<FSX_> But realvnc says: The connection closed unexpectedly
<FSX_> When I type 'xvnc4viewer localhost' on the xubuntu pc I get the same message.
<TheSheep> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<FSX_> Hmm k, I think I'll just use putty
<jest123> hi, I am having some problems authenticating packages e.g. http://paste.ubuntu.com/34384/ any ideas?
<wols> jest123: install ubuntu-keyring
<jest123> wols: thanks!
<jest123> ok I reinstalled (it was there already) but persists! so... could it be the rep? ( http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/multiverse Packages)
<wols> possibly
<wols> ubuntu should have working keyrings by default for all major repos
<jest123> wols: ok thanks, I am also using the same distro to another pc which doesn't have any problems, I 'll try to compare them
<jest123> wols: fixed by choosing a different uk rep (oxford's mirror) thanks!
<Kardoso> hi
<vinnl> Hey Kardoso
<Kardoso> Hey Vinnl :)
<Kardoso> Should I install Xubuntu to my another computer: 1 GB RAM, 5 GB space, Intel Celeron 4,0 Ghz, slow videocard
<Kardoso> ?
<vinnl> If you'd like to ;-)
<Kardoso> the harddisk is: Seagate 40 GB, but its five years old :S
<Kardoso> I want to install with wubi
<Kardoso> Should I do it?
<vinnl> Again, if you feel like it. I think it should be possible
<Kardoso> Ok. thanks
<vinnl> With emphasis on *think* ;-)
<Kardoso> :)
<Kardoso> Does Xubuntu support all of theese: USB based hard disk (mobile HDD), pendrive, USB hub?
<vinnl> The last two definitely, I don't know what the first one is so I can't tell
<Kardoso> I have an old webcam, and the install CD is lost. Will Xubuntu support it? (its a Nortek webcam, three years old)
<Kardoso> The mobile HDD rack is: SinanPower      The winchester inside it: Samsung 360 GB SATA
<vinnl> You never need a CD - Xubuntu ships its own drivers for a range of supported webcams
<vinnl> So if your webcam is in that range (if it's old: probably, I'd guess) then it will work
<Kardoso> vinnl: really?? it would be great. Windows Vista dont support this webcam :)
<vinnl> No guarantees ;-)
<vinnl> Kardoso, you could download a livecd and test it :)
<Kardoso> Vinnl: ok :)
<Kardoso> Oh hi Charlie-tca ;)
<charlie-tca> Hi, Kardoso
<Kardoso> Vinnl: Can you should me an MSN client that support videochat?
<vinnl> Hmm, tricky
<vinnl> I believe aMSN supported it
<vinnl> \0/
<Kardoso> Can I download it from Synaptics?
<vinnl> It does, but it's the only one that does AFAIK
<vinnl> Yep
<vinnl> And if not, they have an Ubuntu installer at their website
<vinnl> Oh wait, they don't anymore :P
<Kardoso> What is 'AFAIK'?
<Kardoso> vinnl: why?
<Kardoso> they are going back in the time? :)
<Kardoso> or what
<vinnl> As far as I know
<vinnl> Ubuntu already has the latest version so there's no need to, I see ;-)
<vinnl> (Building packages also needs manpower)
<Kardoso> But I want install Xubuntu. Is same for Xubuntu too?
<vinnl> Yep
<vinnl> You can get all software that you can get in Ubuntu on Xubuntu too
<Kardoso> How can I install a package if that not in Synaptics? ...
<vinnl> If you have a package you can just double-click it
<Kardoso> ... I have an Azureus 2.5 version, because I dont like the 3.0 version
<Kardoso> Its a tar.bz2
<vinnl> Then you'd need to compile from source which requires some skill, but apparently Ubuntu has 2.5
<vinnl> 2.5.0.4 to be precise
<Kardoso> If I click it the archive-manager open. (sorry if I was incorrect, it happened long time ago)
<vinnl> Yeah a tar.bz2 is like a .zip
<Kardoso> How can I add it to Synaptics?
<vinnl> It already is in Synaptic
<Kardoso> Really? great
<Kardoso> thanks
<vinnl> np :)
<Kardoso> Why is the "Search for updates" updates unavaible in Firefox? (sorry if I incorrect I have different lang of Firefox)
<vinnl> Because you automatically get your updates through Ubuntu's update service
<vinnl> (If needed)
<Kardoso> Oh! :) thx
<Kardoso> Is 1 GB RAM enough for Xubuntu?
<vinnl> Yeah, I'm running on 0.5 GB
<Kardoso> Ok.
<Kardoso> Is Xubuntu "care" with the hard disk? Because XP and Vista has 'virtual memory' feature but it's not the best for a five years old hard disk..
<vinnl> No idea, I guess so :P
<Kardoso> ok
<Kardoso> Can I access to NTFS partitions?
<vinnl> Yep, if you use the latest version
<vinnl> (of Xubuntu)
<Kardoso> please wait I check now
<vinnl> Which version do you use?
<Kardoso> i check now
<Kardoso> (if I found my CD) :)
<vinnl> :P
<Kardoso> good. I found it :)   8.04
<vinnl> OK, then you'll have no problems :)
<Kardoso> ok :)
<Kardoso> in write-able mode?
<vinnl> Yep
<Kardoso> Great
<Kardoso> Have I install any softwares to do it?
<vinnl> Nope, you can do that by default
<Kardoso> Great
<Kardoso> thank you
<vinnl> No problem :)
<Kardoso> Actually there is an extra slow Windows XP with lot of trojans. Will Xubuntu be faster?
<vinnl> If there are lots of trojans probably yes :)
<Kardoso> Yes. I'm not joke, there was 53 trojan. And I did not clean all...
<vinnl> 0.o
<Kardoso> vinnl: If I install an anti-virus in Xubuntu, can I clean the XP with it?
<vinnl> Kardoso, I believe you can, yes, Clam or something (haven't tried it myself)
<vinnl> Anyway, I gotta go, my sister's pushing me
<vinnl> Good luck :)
<Kardoso> Thanks :)
<Kardoso> Then bye, have a nice day :)
<vinnl> Thanks, same to you :)
<Kardoso> charlie-tca: hi. Has Xubuntu 'wubi'? (I want to install inside Windows for test)
<charlie-tca> I believe it does. take a look at http://xubuntu.org/ under get "Xubuntu"
<Kardoso> What details need I type in "wubi"? (sorry, I did not use wubi anytime, I only used the normal installation)
<charlie-tca> I don't know either. I never used it.
<Kardoso> ok. sorry then
<charlie-tca> It's okay. I'm just playing catch-up on things. I'm doing some remodelling for people and got behind.
<Kardoso> I go to try it now
<Kardoso> Thank you for help
<charlie-tca> Good luck!
<Kardoso> Thanks
<Kardoso> Have a nice day
<Kardoso> bye
<charlie-tca> Thank you, you too
<charlie-tca> :)
<Kardoso> ( i will come back later)
<Agent_bob> hello.   when i start xfce4-session  the xfce4-panel program runs then vanishes away    i'm not too familear with xfce    but i can manually restart xfce4-panel and it comes back and stays so what might be causing this ?
<Agent_bob> also doesn't seem to save changes
<Agent_bob> hmmmm   dead channel
<Agent_bob> howto manually save changes?   maybe that would fix it?
<mthe> hmm
<mthe> Agent_bob frankly i have no idea
<mthe>  ^ ^
<Agent_bob> mthe well thank you for answering
<Agent_bob> i was beginning to think my feet stank
<Agent_bob> mthe does this look about normal for starting an xfce session  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=de58a564 ?
<Agent_bob> or are there lots of thing that aren't running ?
<Agent_bob> i can't understand it.   the panel comes up and stays about 3 to 5 seconds then it's just gone.   and right click does nothing until i alt+f2 > xfce4-panel     and then the panel is back and right click works
<donna10> try to go out  and close computer completely ?
<donna10> then open it again ?
<Agent_bob> donna10 ?    "reboot fixes everything" ???
<donna10> i am beginner also  , but on mine it did
<donna10> take good care to get out completely
<Agent_bob> i'm not sure what you expect that to do,  i have been starting x then xfce4-session   i can't see how restarting the kernel will help.
<donna10> sorry  , i only told you what happened to me
<Agent_bob> donna10 ok.  thanks.   and you are probably running hardy   which restarting x may indeed change things in hardy    it seems to be full of M$'ish things.
<donna10> nope i am on 7.10
<Agent_bob> hmm  odd that it would have an affect on fiesty
<Agent_bob> well at any rate,  just to rule out all anomilies,  i'll reboot to prove to my self that it changes nothing  :)))
<donna10> try :)  who knows
 * Agent_bob thinks he knows....
<Agent_bob> and the servey says.  no dice.  exact same thing.
<donna10> i am sorry agent
<Agent_bob> no need to be.
<Agent_bob> you already admited newness
<donna10> i am here to learn also
<Agent_bob> :)
<Agent_bob> hehhe  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d25f00fe8   now you can be l33t
<Agent_bob> slightly more useful   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d4f311b82
<JannoTT> How many estimated xubuntu users there are?
<Agent_bob> compaired to other *buntu not many
<Agent_bob>   this might be handy sometime.   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/pastebin.php?dl=mf4cae99
<Agent_bob> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d6d50d02b
<Agent_bob> hehhe  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d16182300
<Agent_bob> well im tired of being bored.  going out to where real life is.
<JannoTT> Damn real life robbing people
<JannoTT> Nice i have 13sec lag (Y)
<spaceninja> how well does eeexubuntu work on a eee 900?
<JinKazama> hi all :)
<decoy91> hi
<decoy91> XD
<forces> hello
<decoy91> :P
<jvin248> spaceninja: I'd expect quite well.  I use Xubuntu 8.04 on P3-500Mhz/256MB/6GB HDD laptop ok (also 1Ghz desktop+2.4GHz desktop).  Might be some "driver" specifics in setup but running performance should be great.
<spaceninja> ok
<decoy91> Sysinfo for 'decoy': Linux 2.6.25-2-486 running KDE 3.5.9, CPU: AMDSempron3500+ at 2004 MHz (4012 bogomips), HD: 50/91GB, RAM: 874/885MB, 104 proc's, 2.33h up
<spaceninja> will running xubuntu give you a longer batterylife?
<forces> os[Linux 2.6.24-19-generic i686] distro[Debian lenny/sid] cpu[2 x Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2400  @ 1.83GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1000MHz] mem[Physical: 1001.6MB, 61.1% free] disk[Total: 109.4GB, 67.1% free] video[Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel]
<forces> my battery give me 1 hour 30 minuts
<JinKazama> who can I get the sys info form my PC ?
<decoy91> :S
<forces> how?
<JinKazama> haw can I get the sys info form my PC ?
<JinKazama> yes ...
<JinKazama> imsorry ... I have here some stupid word corrector ... :)
<forces> JinKazama, que programa ocupas?
<forces> xchat?
<spaceninja> :)
<forces> or pidgin?
<forces> if you are using xchat
<JinKazama> Pidgin
<forces> sudo aptitude xchat xchat-xsys
<forces> sudo aptitude install xchat xchat-xsys*
<forces> pidgin have a plugins
<forces> search a packeage in repo
<JinKazama> yes :) OK ... I'll try to write proper :)
<JinKazama> so .. ﻿haw can I get the sys info form my PC ?
<meborc> there is a package called hardinfo
<meborc> it is a great app for sys info...
<rico> i'm wondering if anyone can tell me why i can't get media to play on just installed wubi?  i installed flash 9-nonfree plugin, totem xine, and swfdec, but still no play... the machine was playing media fine on xp, so the hardware is all *good*
<jvin248> rico: search around the ubuntu forums &/or wiki's... there are some good hints there - a full thread or two last time I needed it (about a month ago, but poor memory).
<rico> jvin248: any suggestions for search words?
<jvin248> rico: This thread looks like one to start with... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449  ; then look for topics here http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?s=a78ac3900646bd7a6a304be64de5d66f&f=334
<rico> jvin248: thx, i go look
<rico> jvin248: does this output tell you anything? http://paste.ubuntu.com/34483/
<JinKazama> wow. I get the hardinfo. Its great. But I can run it only with command from Terminal. Is there some another shortcut ?
<whyking__> hi
<whyking__> how can I choose which source to use when autodetecting with HAL in pulseaudio?
<jvin248> rico: You're getting beyond me with the list.  I did use some details on a generic google search "Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 no sound ubuntu" and then added "8.04" to a second search and more specifics were brought up (you may have a different build).
<Centaur5> Is there not a GUI for changing the resolution in Xubuntu?  I tried adding a Mode line in xorg.conf but I still don't get the option for 1024x768.
<siggjen> Centaur5: settings manager display give me that option
<Centaur5> siggjen: Well the Display setting will give the resolutions available but if that resolution isn't in the list how can I get it in the list?
<TheSheep> Centaur5: you can use a graphics card and monitor screen that support it
<TheSheep> Centaur5: alternatively, if either of the two are badly detected, you can edito xorg.conf and specify the card driver and monitor's refresh rates
<Centaur5> I put in a SubSection called Display underneath Screen and added Modes "1024x768" in that SubSection but it still doesn't appear as an option.
<Centaur5> I knew how to do this before xorg was dynamic but now it's different.
<wols> it's still the exact same way
<TheSheep> the syntax is identical
<wols> the old xorg.conf also still works
<TheSheep> but the modes that are outside your monitor's refresh rates or card's memory are dropped
<TheSheep> you can look at the /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see why the modes you specified were dropped
<Centaur5> okay, thanks for that info
<Centaur5> I'll check that out and see if I can get it to work.
<wols> check Xorg.0.log too
<Mez> cody-somerville, youre up in #ubuntu-meeting
<jsjones> Is it possible to request xubuntu cd's?
<zoredache> jsjones: I don't believe so...
<vinnl> Nope
<jsjones> the iso's that I have been downloading and burning do not work (both ubuntu and xubuntu). I have requested and received an ubuntu cd, but some of the computers I have do not have enough memory for ubuntu
<zoredache> I bet there are a couple places where you could buy them pretty cheap
<zoredache> jsjones: http://shop.cheapbytes.com/cgi-bin/cart/0070011601.html $3.99
<vinnl> What does "do not work" mean?
<zoredache> of course you could also try alternate methods like setting up booting from a usb memory stick if the bios supports it
<piju-> hello guys
<vinnl> Hey piju-
<piju-> cool
<piju-> everybody is here
<vinnl> Who's everybody?
<Mez> regarding the FF vs Epiph thing - I find that a strange choice, as FF generally crashes on me more often than not on the eee
<vinnl> Mez, the "on me" part is essential :P
 * Myrtti huggles epiphany
<Mez> vinnl, it crashes due to it eating up memory
<Mez> epiphany (ty Myrtti) used in the same way works soo much better
<vinnl> Btw, I suppose this is more appropriate for #xubuntu-devel :)
<Mez> except I cant find how to set it as the default browser
<zoredache> the default where?
 * Myrtti tries to resist adding yet another channel to her irssi
<vinnl> Mez, if you're using Xubuntu I believe I know where to set that, let me look...
<Mez> vinnl, eeexubutu
<zoredache> vinnl: you are probably thinging of 'settings manager -> prefered applications'
<vinnl> Mez, open the settings manager and click "Preferred applications"
<vinnl> zoredache, ^.^
<zoredache> the problem is, that only xfce applications seem to honor that setting
<Mez> vinnl, ty, :D
 * Mez hugs vinnl 
 * vinnl chokes
<vinnl> zoredache, really? That's odd...
<zoredache> For example the update-manager always went to firefox... I submitted a bug, and it is supposedly fixed
<Myrtti> yeah, I had that too
<zoredache> thunderbird always seems to choose firefox, and I haven't found where to tweak that...
<Myrtti> oh, that's in about:config;
<Myrtti> though I personally moved to clams-mail ♥
<Myrtti> er
<Myrtti> claws
<zoredache> I use webmail 90% of the time, and just use thunderbird for accessing my archive... so it doesn't really matter much...  Really I was giving examples of my point that there isn't really a consistent methods that applications uses to determine the correct browser to launch
<Myrtti> yeah
<Myrtti> speaking of real issues
<Myrtti> I've been unable to get skype working on my xubuntu
<TheSheep> Myrtti: any particular error?
<Myrtti> I've tried almost any trick found in google but microphone is still mute
<Myrtti> skype-static-oss - no luck, pulseaudio - no luck, fooling around with alsamixer ad nauseam - no luck
<TheSheep> Myrtti: does it work with other apps?
<Myrtti> excellent question :-P
<TheSheep> thanks, I'm trying my best :P
 * Myrtti huggles TheSheep 
 * TheSheep dodges
<Myrtti> MEH.
<TheSheep> Myrtti: no luck?
<Myrtti> I think sound-recorder just crashed on me
<TheSheep> fun
#xubuntu 2008-08-06
<johnJe_> hello, please i need some advice.. im taking a linux class, and i have a 18 pages final essay... i was thinking about how to compile the kernel, but there is really not that much to talk about.. please can someone help me with an interesting topic about linux
<zoredache> johnJe_: what are you studying to become?
<zoredache> I suspect you could get 18 pages out of something security related..
<zoredache> Perhaps you would write something trying to convincing people that the right to fork is what is keeping linux from becoming popular?
<zoredache> or just write something about what you think it would take for Linux to be useable on everyones desktop
<johnJe_> i see
<johnJe_> that would be nice
<johnJe_> thanks for the tip
<johnJe_> CIS is my major
<johnJe_> but first time taking a linux class
<zoredache> of course you could also simply write a paper bashing linux...  find a list of all the various flawas, and point them out.  Then to make your paper great, suggest solutions
<zoredache> I know you could very easily fill up 18 pages with all the complaints everyone seems to have
<yuka_> hello, i'm trying to customize my top panel. i'm on a laptop and when i first tried using the trackpad after install, the mouse went crazy and moved a lot of the icons. i am now trying to move everything back. i currently have the icons all together on the left. i want to split it the way it was at default, with the shutdown, time, battery, etc icons on the right hand side. but i can't seem to be able to do it. any ideas?
<yuka_> i right click and select move, but it only moves the icons around each other, it won't move the icon to the far right side
<yuka_> and also, my battery and wireless icon doesn't even have a 'move' option
<bassboi> add a spacer
<ari_stress> hi all
<ari_stress> i'm new with xubuntu :D
<ari_stress> i'm impressed, it's so light and fast
<yuka_> bassboi: that did it, must have deleted the original one, thanks!
<Genelyk> aammm
<The-Kernel> besides wifi-rader, what are some other good wifi/wireless applications?
<owen1> i can't see borders around windows (where the minimize button is). when i click on the 'window manager' setting i get this message: "these setting can't work with your current window manager (unknown)"  any idea?
<Agent_bob>   when i launch it, it comes up with the default background and panels but then the panels vanish, and right click does nothing.     i can alt+f2 run xfce4-panel and get them back.    but nothing seems
<Agent_bob> to be sticky.   any thoughts on why ?
<Agent_bob>    anyone that knows some about xfce4?  when i launch it,  it comes up with the default background and panels but then the panels vanish, and right click does nothing.  i can alt+f2 run xfce4-panel and get them back.   but nothing seems to be sticky.   any thoughts on why ?           (and i'll stop repeting now.)
<bassboi> what you mean nothing seems to be sticky?
<Agent_bob> next login it's same thing all over again
<bassboi> well, when you log out, check the box, "save session for future logins"
<Agent_bob> what box ?
<bassboi> there should be a checkbox underneath the 6 buttons when you wanna quit
<Agent_bob> i press the "quit" button and the gui goes away
<bassboi> applications ~> quit
<bassboi> ?
<Agent_bob> xfce menu > quit    yes
<bassboi> :|
<bassboi> it gives me a an option on what to do... shutdown, restart, logout, hibernate, etc.
<bassboi> i can't help you then, sorry :|
<Agent_bob> ummm i saw those one time.     seems that one may have to use a ?dm   to get those options ?
<Agent_bob> i could start gdm and test i guess
<bassboi> ok
<bassboi> try that
<bassboi> i know i have a lot of gnome crap running when i use xfce
<Agent_bob> hmm guess i'll have to set a password to be able to use gdm to login
<Agent_bob> ok test says that it works and saves changes if using a dm     now i'll see if i can see why it's not working without one
<Agent_bob> ok i think i may have found it in  menu>settings>startup and session> autosave session check box not ticked.
<Agent_bob> bah  everything but the panel still crashes.
<Agent_bob> ah   here is some interesting jargon    http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=da289823
<bassboi> weird :|
<Agent_bob> i'll go play with this some more...    thanks just the same.
<akatsuki_> hello
<akatsuki_> i remove my network manager from my xfce menu :(
<akatsuki_> how can i get it back
<TheSheep> akatsuki_: press alt+f2 and type nm-applet
<akatsuki_> ok
<akatsuki_> no one is there
<akatsuki_> i mean
<akatsuki_> nothing appears
<akatsuki_> when i do that
<akatsuki_> so what else
<akatsuki_> any suggestion?
<TheSheep> right-click on the panel, select 'add item' and select 'system notification area'
<TheSheep> sorry, it's "Sytem Tray"
<TheSheep> it has a white "i" as an icon
<akatsuki_> wow
<akatsuki_> but now
<akatsuki_> 3 network managers appear lol
<akatsuki_> and if i try to remove one
<akatsuki_> i will remove all:S
<TheSheep> akatsuki_: open a terminal, and type 'killall nm-applet'
<TheSheep> akatsuki_: then press alt+f2 and type 'nm-applet' in there
<TheSheep> you did not remove the network-manager icon itself, you removed the whole notification area where program put their icons
<TheSheep> so the icon wasn't showing, but it was running
<akatsuki_> oh
<akatsuki_> that works
<akatsuki_> i see
<akatsuki_> thanks
<akatsuki_> i want to learn, not just fallow instructions.. if you dont care
<akatsuki_> can you tell me what exactly means nm-applet
<akatsuki_> and how this resolve it
<akatsuki_> ?
<TheSheep> akatsuki_: sorry, was afk
<TheSheep> akatsuki_: nm-applet is the name of the program that's reponsible for displaying the network manager icon
<TheSheep> akatsuki_: you had it started several times, but because you didn't have the icon area on your panel, the icon wasn't showing
<akatsuki_> i see
<akatsuki_> thanks for the info
<akatsuki_> but it seems nm-applet is not only netowrk manger but also the battery charge viewer
<akatsuki_> isnt?
<TheSheep> akatsuki_: no, that's gnome-power-manager
<TheSheep> akatsuki_: they just display their icons in the notification area
<Myrtti> so the notification area is missing?
<akatsuki_> i see
<akatsuki_> gnome?
<akatsuki_> so xfce use a bit of gnome
<akatsuki_> i see
<TheSheep> akatsuki_: not really, it uses the best programs for the yob that are around
<TheSheep> akatsuki_: some of them happen to be the same as gnome
<akatsuki_> i see
<akatsuki_> well i had try both and i prefer xfce
<akatsuki_> it seems for me a bit more stable and also a lot faster
<akatsuki_> i wonder why most people prefer gnome or kde
<TheSheep> akatsuki_: kde is more similar to windows, and people are accustomed to that
<edmoore> hi all. So I like the look of xubuntu, thought the caveat is that I am new to linux so may not be able to qualify that. So I have a couple of questions - what do I loose out on by using xubuntu over straight gnobe ubuntu
<edmoore> I don't care about filly bits like compiz/fusion, but is there anything more fundamental?
<wols_> not really. it's a matter of preference
<edmoore> like do lots of preograms in the universe repo only work with gnome? the question probably reveals a lack of understanding of x-systems in general, hich I humbly admit to.
<edmoore> oh hi wols
<edmoore> fancy seeing you here.
<wols_> even if. if you install a gnome program it gets its required dependencies and will work like normal
<wols_> so if you want evolution, you can just install it
<wols_> it of course drags in a lot of garbage which will then use memory :)
<TheSheep> edmoore: thunar doesn't have samba support out of the box
<edmoore> ha, it's mainly a headless server that will be cli most of the time, but occassionally I will want to start x and do something
<edmoore> so I think the way to do this is to install ubuntu server and then apr-get xfce. Or would you recommend instead installing xubuntu and maybe get the server bits afterwards?
<edmoore> apt-get*
<edmoore> Again, feeling my way through brand new territory here, though very much enjoying learning.
<edmoore> so sorry if it's all a bit ignorant
<wols_> edmoore: you can just install xubuntu-desktop if you want xubuntu
<wols_> not just xfce. that won't giev you xubuntu
<edmoore> so what extra does it give me? Is it just Oo (or equivalent) type stuff I can get as I need it, or is there more still?
<wols_> apt-cache show xubuntu-desktop
<edmoore> so for instance, I'm not too bothered if I have no mail client or office program out of the box. But if the differences are more deep, I'm all ears.
<edmoore> ok so there isn't that much in apt-cache show xubuntu-desktop. I will install the whole lot then
<edmoore> just trying to keep it lean as it's basically just doing numerical sims 99% of the time :)
<adamw9678> Hello all
<adamw9678> I am trying to open an executable program but it keep opening in in abiword, What do I need to open it with?
<microwaver> Hello, does anyone have a good tutorials on thunar / menu working in Xcfe
<edmoore> TheSheep: so if I add xubuntu-desktop ontop of ubuntu-server (with samba installed) should I be good or do i need to do something further?
<TheSheep> edmoore: xubuntu-desktop has samba alsready, it's just thunar (the file manager) that cannot use it directly, and it's a common problem for users who want to use it togethr with windows machines
<TheSheep> edmoore: if you install xubuntu-desktop on ubuntu-server, it's pretty much the same as if you installed xubuntu directly
<edmoore> sure
<edmoore> ok, well I guess there's a fix for thunar floating about on the web somewhere
<edmoore> TheSheep: I assume it's also easy enough to get the system to boot without loading X by default?
<TheSheep> edmoore: yes, just modify the /etc/rc.d links
<lboken> hi every one   i need some help i try to configure a samba share folder (called music)so i can put all my music in one pc and ahve access to all the others and one is in windows xp. i see the server and all on my windows but when i try to login server/username (with the good password) it doesnt go in the login box comeback can some one help me  to find out what wrong?
<lboken> thanks in advance
<adamw9678> What bit of software should I use to open a bin file?
<edmoore> to edit it or run it?
<adamw9678> To run it. When I try to open it it opens in abiword?
<edmoore> ./<name of file>
<adamw9678> In the terminal?
<edmoore> yeah
<edmoore> once you're in the correct directory
<adamw9678> sudo?
<adamw9678> sorry I'm still learning how to use the terminal
<TheSheep> usually you don't want to run all the programs with sudo
<TheSheep> sudo is only for the things you want to allow modifying your system
<adamw9678> the icon is on the desktop
<TheSheep> adamw9678: open your home directory with the file manager, enter the Desktop directory, right-click on the empty space and select 'open terminal here'
<TheSheep> adamw9678: you might need to add the 'x' file permission to that file (in file properties) to be able to run it
<edmoore> sudo means Super User DO - so it allows you to do things with super user permissions - i.e. permission to do anything. It's quite powerful as a result, and you should only use it if you try to do something and get permission denied errors, or similar
<edmoore> and you actually know that you want to do what you want to do
<TheSheep> at least that's the theory :)
<edmoore> :)
<adamw9678> It has come back saying permission denied?
<shane> anyone had any problems with keyboard failure?it is xubuntu hardy 8.04 on a laptop and the keys worked fine until a few days ago,the shift keys are the only ones that have disapeered,no response from them atall
<JannoTT> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<JannoTT> Soo strange. When i surf the web it is soo slow. And ping in online games is 10000 but when i download something over http it comes with rs max free user speed. :/.
<naxxtor> hmm, load balanced web proxy?
<naxxtor> OR your ISP QoSes the heck out of anything but HTTP >_<
<JannoTT> Dunno :P
<rabby> hi
<vinnl> Hey rabby
<rabby> is there anyone who has a capi (avm isdn fritz!card) running within xubuntu?
<rabby> it does not show any error, the driver runs, is loaded and everything looks fine. but it does not receive any data :(
<rabby> capiinfo is full of zeroes, which is not very nice, i guess..?
<MrNaz> what's the best music player for xubuntu? preferably one that doesnt require installing 20 only vaguely related libs
<MrNaz> totem is ok, but it doesn't cut it for managing large playlists
<MrNaz> or even playing them
<TheSheep> MrNaz: I use mpd with Sonata, but you probably won't like it
<TheSheep> MrNaz: many people like Exaile as it's similar to Amarok
<TheSheep> maxamillion: QuodLibet is pretty nice too
<TheSheep> maxamillion: sorry
<TheSheep> MrNaz: that was for you too :)
<MrNaz> heh
<MrNaz> thanks
<TheSheep> MrNaz: they are all pretty heavy, if you want something light, then go for BeepMediaPlayer or such, but it only has playlist like the old winamp
<MrNaz> well
<MrNaz> i have no problem with the old winamp
<MrNaz> small, light, effective
<MrNaz> they dont make software like they used to
<TheSheep> MrNaz: then you will like bmp (beep media player)
<TheSheep> MrNaz: it can even use winamp's skins
<Myrtti> audacious!
<TheSheep> ah, right, forgot bmp was discontinued :)
<WARlrus> Hi, I've got a 256Mb RAM Dell laptop with 1.5Ghz processor, will I be better using Xubuntu or Ubuntu?
<MrNaz> WARlrus probably xubuntu
<MrNaz> its designed to be light & tasty
<MrNaz> WARlrus that being said... i have a dual core 2.2ghz laptop w 2gb ram and i'm running xubuntu
<WARlrus> Whats the main disadvantages of xubuntu then? What do I lose compared to Ubuntu?
<TheSheep> WARlrus: it's not a question of hardware as much as your personal preference in this case
<TheSheep> WARlrus: both will work
<TheSheep> WARlrus: xubuntu uses a different set of applications and different desktop, file manager, panels, window manager, etc.
<TheSheep> WARlrus: they are simplier, some people like it, some not
<WARlrus> but if I'm not that bothered about pretty graphics, its got pretty much the same functionality?
<TheSheep> WARlrus: it has less, for example the file manager doesn't support browsing network natively
<TheSheep> (windows network)
<TheSheep> WARlrus: of course, you can mix-and-match programs from all flavors of ubuntu
<TheSheep> so you can install something from ubuntu, kubuntu, etc.
<WARlrus> Okay, but it has all the same stuff in terms of wireless network etc?
<TheSheep> WARlrus: yes, under the hood it's the same, pretty much
<WARlrus> Awesome :-) Stuff like openoffice works as well? That's the main thing I'm after using...
<TheSheep> it works, but it's not installed by default, you have to add it, it comes with abiword and gnumeric by default, which are faster and lighter, but less feature-rich
<WARlrus> Do they work with .docx files do you know?
<TheSheep> no idea, I'll kill the first person who sends me a docx file :)
<WARlrus> Hehe... I use them a lot on my Windoze box at home/college, and just want a laptop that runs well and can use new format Office docs
<WARlrus> even XP doesn't run on my laptop :P lol
<TheSheep> might be a little difficult
<WARlrus> How so?
<TheSheep> WARlrus: as far as I know only the new office supports that format, that's their way of collecting the tax, you see
<TheSheep> but there might be some support for it in openoffice already, no idea, you'd have to check
<TheSheep> you can also just save in normal .doc or even (gasp) in something standard and portable, like opendocument format
<JinKazama> hi all
<JinKazama> I can't read in Pidgin the cyrillic characters. Somone any suggestion ?
<Salix_> Hello! What does this mean?
<Salix_> (npviewer.bin:7542): Gtk-WARNING **: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libxfce.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<Salix_> I get it if I try to use the toolbar of Firefox...
<Salix_> (a few buttons are out of order and grey and the location field does not offer anything... :-( )
<mikeblack> hello, i have my intel graphics driver installed, how do i know, which chipset i have, so i can write this in my xorg.conf ?
<TheSheep> Salix_: it means you are trying to use a 64 bit library on a 32-bit system
<TheSheep> mikeblack: lshw
<Salix_> TheSheep: But I have AMD64... and if I log in as another user then there is no problem at all...!?!
<mikeblack> ok, i'll try it
<TheSheep> Salix_: maybe some firefox extension that runs in a 32-bit sandbox is trying to access that library?
<Salix_> TheSheep: is it possible if one of the user has it the other one don't?
<Salix_> TheSheep: is there a way to figure out which extension is it?
<TheSheep> Salix_: well, extensions are installed per user, so yes
<TheSheep> Salix_: I guess a trieal-and-error, unless there are some tools for debugging firefox
<PsynoKhi0> JinKazama: have you activated proper language support?
<JinKazama> I can't find in Pidgin language or encoding setings .
<Salix_> TheSheep: I see exactly the same extensions installed in both cases. I start trial&error method.
<PsynoKhi0> JinKazama: if you go to Applications > System > Language support
<JinKazama> its OK for other applications. I have problem only Pidgin
<TheSheep> Salix_: if you don't care what causes it, you can just delete the .mozilla directory (after possibly backing up the bookmarks)
<TheSheep> Salix_: oh, do both users use the same gtk theme?
<JinKazama> if someone send mi a message with ﻿cyrillic charecters it come something like that:  ﻿Âèæ äàëè ðàáîòè ðàäèîòî âå÷å.
<zoredache> Selix_ , TheSheep  mozilla extensions can be installed system wide...  It isn't the default behavior though...
<mikeblack> in lshw: configuration: driver=agpgart-intel module=intel_agp
<mikeblack> is that the graphics card
<mikeblack> and if yes, which one should i write in the xorg.conf
<mikeblack> ?
<TheSheep> zoredache: and such a system-wide extension couldn't possible cause different behaviors for different users, right?
<mikeblack> intel_agp or agpgart-intel?
<zoredache> TheSheep: it shouldn't...
<TheSheep> mikeblack: no, the graphics card is something like: product: Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller
<TheSheep> mikeblack: and ubuntu detects which driver to use automagically
<mikeblack> but i must write this in xorg.conf
<mikeblack> or not?
<TheSheep> mikeblack: it should already be there upon install, you don't have to change anything
<mikeblack> ok, thx
<mikeblack> stop
<mikeblack> but in my xorg.conf under Device
<mikeblack> there is only "Identifier"
<mikeblack> no "driver"
<mikeblack> or sth
<TheSheep> mikeblack: does it work?
<mikeblack> no, actually not
<TheSheep> mikeblack: does it display you a configuration dialog?
<TheSheep> (was it working before you started editing xorg.conf?)
<mikeblack> i did not edit it
<mikeblack> i opened it
<mikeblack> i read it
<mikeblack> ...
<mikeblack> =)
<TheSheep> mikeblack: so it was like that right after install already?
<mikeblack> yes
<TheSheep> mikeblack: a perfectly normla, standard install from the cd?
<TheSheep> normal
<mikeblack> yes
<TheSheep> argh, then we have a bug
<TheSheep> mikeblack: and when you try to start X, what happens exactly?
<TheSheep> mikeblack: for example. when you run 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'
<mikeblack> the x server starts
<mikeblack> everthing is normal
<TheSheep> that's good :)
<mikeblack> yes ^^
<mikeblack> but i want to install the graphics driver
<mikeblack> but
<TheSheep> mikeblack: it's installed already, otherwise your computer would be unable to display graphics
<mikeblack> it was already installed in synaptic
<mikeblack> yeah
<mikeblack> but for games, ...
<mikeblack> =)
<mikeblack> are they working?
<mikeblack> already
<mikeblack> ?
<mikeblack> sry for my bad language
<TheSheep> it should be using either Intel or i810 driver, I guess, you can check/set it in 'sudo displayconfig-gtk', but be careful, you can break it
<mikeblack> but i'm from germany
<mikeblack> yes
<TheSheep> why don't you just try some game that uses 3d?
<mikeblack> k
<TheSheep> planetpenguin-racer for example :P
<mikeblack> ok, it works ^^
<mikeblack> i'm leaving now
<mikeblack> cu
<seek3r> hello. I have a question about xubuntu and package compatibility, if anyone cares to answer it.
<zoredache> no need to ask if you can ask.  Just ask your question... :)
<totalwormage> ask it
<totalwormage> :]
 * totalwormage hifives zoredache 
<seek3r> okay, what I wanted to know was if I can install a package intended for etch debian on it. I belive it is xubuntu 7.04 that I will be using
<seek3r> Or would I be better off compiling the application from source?
<TheSheep> seek3r: depends on the package
<seek3r> :)
<zoredache> seek3r: it is possible... but it would be vety dependant on the application
<seek3r> ummmm. okay. its aircrack-ng. :)
<TheSheep> seek3r: lowl-level stuff, close to the kernel will probably not work
<zoredache> seek3r: you could get the source for the etch package and just rebuild a new package
<seek3r> I cant get it from the usual repositorry, as I do not have network access on the xubuntu machine
<seek3r> hmmmmmmmm.
<TheSheep> seek3r: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<seek3r> source it is, then, I guess. was hoping I could use the .deb package, tho. bummer.
<seek3r> can I download the package from there using a windows machine, then copy it over?
<seek3r> I have network acces with an xp box.
<TheSheep> seek3r: yes
<Kefga_X> Is there a way to trigger a program to run when my laptop switches to battery power?
<seek3r> ah. very nice indeed.
<TheSheep> Kefga_X: it is possible in general, but I don't know any details
<seek3r> nother question. downloading packages from the repository website, will it resove the dependencies for me, or do i need to work that out on my own.?
<TheSheep> seek3r: the latter
<Kefga_X> TheSheep: hmm, thanks anways, back to google!
<seek3r> thought so, but I had to ask. thanks much. :)
<zoredache> the packages site will tell you what you need though
<TheSheep> seek3r: there is some program that can resolve deps and prepare a zip for you, but it needs another linux I think
<TheSheep> get-zip or something
<TheSheep> apt-zip
<seek3r> yah. well, the website gave me a list of dependent packages, I will just download them all and hope they had the page right. :)
<seek3r> using a windoze box right now. no linux available at the moment. :(
<TheSheep> seek3r: the deps can have their deps in turn...
<zoredache> you could always try booting the livecd on your xp desktop or setting up wubi or something...
<seek3r> oh yeh, I know. dependency hell ..... been there, done that. :(
<seek3r> yeah, but I dont have a live disc handy, only the alternate install. :(
<seek3r> didnt wanna have to download and burn it again. :(
<seek3r> and we are talking laptop city here, no desktops at all. :)
<seek3r> I have several of them, each one kind of kitted out for a diffrent "mission", as it were. :)
<seek3r> I kind of wanted xubuntu for the one, because its a little lower end machine.
<seek3r> one more stupid question. will the i386 versions of things run on an amd chip? I belive so, but wanted to make sure.
<zoredache> yes
<seek3r> thought they might. I guess the amd version is just optimized code? not really worried about maximum performance for my purposes, just that it functions.
<seek3r> I would assume that it is core system and packages, as long as they all match, right?
<TheSheep> it won't allow you to install package from work architecture
<seek3r> okay. not a problem there. :)
<Kefga_X> Is there an easy way to edit the Applications menu in Xubuntu?
<PsynoKhi0> Kefga_X: you mean with a GUI tool rather than manually as described here? http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/customize-menu
<Kefga_X> PsynoKhi0: yes
<PsynoKhi0> http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=359516 this is the closest I could find... it's about making the menu editor access your standard Application entries
<PsynoKhi0> still gotta get your hands dirty :)
<Kefga_X> PsynoKhi0: eh, you can't win them all, thanks though
<LetsGo67> I cannot play sound, because my sound device is being used, how can I find out what is using it?
<PsynoKhi0> Kefga_X: np... shame though, it's easy as pie in GNOME
<TheSheep> LetsGo67: try: lsof /dev/dsp
<TheSheep> LetsGo67: or 'lsof  | grep snd'
<LetsGo67> xfce-mcs-, xfce4-mix, firefox, firefox, firefox, and firefox
<TheSheep> my bet would be that it's either firefox, firefox, firefox or firefox
<LetsGo67> :D
<LetsGo67> I can't hear anything, TheSheep.
<LetsGo67> Now I killed Firefox.
<LetsGo67> TheSheep: works now, thanks for your help!
<LetsGo67> ttyl
<WARlrus> Hi, I'm having trouble installing xubuntu - the installer gets to 15% and then the computer locks up :S
<vinnl> WARlrus, you mean you can't move the cursor or it just stops installing?
<WARlrus> Can't move the cursor
<vinnl> Hmm, then I wouldn't know what the problem is :(
<vinnl> Do you have enough RAM?
<WARlrus> 256Mb
<vinnl> That should work
<vinnl> What you could do is try installing with the Alternate CD
<WARlrus> Where can I get that?
<vinnl> The same place you downloaded the Desktop CD
<WARlrus> Thanks :)
<WARlrus> Whats different about the alternate CD?
<vinnl> It's not graphical
<vinnl> It might look a little scary but it's in essence the same
<WARlrus> Ah okay :)
<vinnl> :)
<WARlrus> My laptop is very slow when running the first stages of the installer
<WARlrus> may that have anything to do with it?
<vinnl> Might be, the alternate installer is lighter on resources so if that's the problem it could solve it :)
<WARlrus> Excellent, now just have to wait 30 mins for it to download :'(
<vinnl> I'm feeling your pain ;-)
<WARlrus> I get the feeling this is going to be a long night :-D lol
<vinnl> :P
<vinnl> At least we're close in timezones then :P
<WARlrus> Where abouts are you?
<vinnl> The Netherlands
<WARlrus> I'm UK :)
<WARlrus> and the installers just done the same thing again... lol
<vinnl> Never give up, eh? :P
<WARlrus> Yeah -.-
<jarnos> I wonder why USB-powered external hdd remains spinning after I shut down computer?
<zoredache> some usb drives never spin down
<jarnos> zoredache: If I remember right, the same drive did spin down when connected to another computer.
<jarnos> zoredache: Additionally, this drive spins down by delay, but I am not sure it works with the problematic computer.
<WARlrus> Hi :) I'm still having trouble with the xubuntu install. I'm running the alternative installer now, and it is failing on "Select and install software". is this a step I can skip and then come to once the system is up and running?
<zoredache> it would kinda depend on how much it was able to successfully install
<WARlrus> Well I can skip to the next step
<WARlrus> I think...
<WARlrus> what could be causing that error?
<zoredache> bad download, or bad burn to the cd are the most likely causes
<zoredache> did you do a disk verify?
<WARlrus> Righty, I'll re-burn the CD then :)
<WARlrus> No, good idea lol
<zoredache> one of the boot options is to verify the disk
<WARlrus> Running that now, we'll see what that throws up
<WARlrus> Ahhh! Corrupted CD
<WARlrus> right, lets burn a new one
<zoredache> you might try burning slower... or maybe faster... or something
<zoredache> since the cd is corrupt you might want to double check the md5 of the iso you downloaded just to be sure you aren't starting with a bad download
<zoredache> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<WARlrus> Cheers :) I've done MD5 has testing before, just need to find the supposed hash of the download
<WARlrus> Yeah, checksums are the same :) Re-burning it is!
#xubuntu 2008-08-07
<WARlrus> Good morning all :-) Me again
<WARlrus> Okay - Xubuntu 8.04 Alternate installer. CD diagnostic thing worked fine, but when it comes to install, its still freezing on 6%
<WARlrus> oh cancel that, its started moving again
<LetsGo67> How do I remove instruments from a song?
<LetsGo67> How do I make a mashup?
<LetsGo67> How do I remove vocals?
<bassboi> is there a like a network neighborhood thing for xubuntu, so i can browse  my local intranet for windows shares?
<berxx> exit
<lboken> hi all does any one knows how to add a service  on boot   cause i installed icecast2 and i try to add make it start on startup  but i cant find the way (the way i found use a command that is unreconized
<bassboi> applications ~> settings ~> settings manager ~> autostartedd apps
<lboken> thanks  bassboi
<bassboi> np :)
<bassboi> anytime
<lboken> now my next tep is to  configure my vlc  to stream on my icecast ill do some research  a bit first
<bassboi> idk crap bout that :P
<lboken> well no luck so fa :-(
<lboken> well i go now  bye
<bassboi> howcome when i use the terminal, and do ~$ users, it shows my name twice
<Flannel> Hey guys.  Was wondering what the best way to fix the huge font in terminal/mousepad (and perhaps other places I haven't found yet) is.
<mikubuntu> hey guys, having trouble getting upgrades to work with the update manager for some reason.  this is mom's machine, and i hadn't checked it in awhile... there are 237 updates available, but they are failing to realize.  would the terminal possibly work any better, and if so, what are the commands to try?  thanks...
<ablomen> mikubuntu, at least it will give you more information. try: sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get upgrade
<mikubuntu> ablomen, k thanks i go try ...
<Flannel> dist-upgrade is probably a better choice
<mikubuntu> flannel, well, the terminal seems to be doing the update; do you suggest i do dist upgrade after it finishes this process?
<Flannel> mikubuntu: If you had no updates kept back, you don't need to do the dist-upgrade
<mikubuntu> flannel, what do you mean 'kept back'?
<Flannel> mikubuntu: with apt-get update, it'd say "these packages have been kept back:"
<mikubuntu> k, i will watch for it
<Flannel> It'd tell you before it started
<mikubuntu> hmmmm, ok then, i guess its not holding back then
<Flannel> It'
<Flannel> It'd only happen when things needed new depends, like a kernel version upgrade
<mikubuntu> ok, well, the term is definitely working, and rather quickly, which the update manager was NOT, so i am hoping update is all smooth
 * mikubuntu watched as ther terminal reported a replacement version of the update manager
<akatsuki> hello for some weird reason.. i cant delete a file... not even using cli with rmdir
<Flannel> akatsuki: rmdir is used for directories not files, and do you have proper permissions?
<akatsuki> i dont
<akatsuki> it seems
<akatsuki> its a permission problem
<Flannel> akatsuki: deleting is the same as writing, so you need write permssion
<akatsuki> how
<Flannel> akatsuki: er... chmod +w
<akatsuki> ok im in alvaz the file i want to delete
<akatsuki> cd /home/..../..../alvaz
<akatsuki> im in
<Flannel> thats the folder you want to delete? or thats the file?
<Flannel> We can bypass the chmod by just using sudo with our rm
<akatsuki> when i try chmod +w
<akatsuki> well its a folder it seems..
<akatsuki> it was a file
<akatsuki> but it seems i delete it but not the folder i dont know
<akatsuki> its weird
<akatsuki> because nothing is there
<akatsuki> so its a folder yeah
<Flannel> ok, so, cd back to its parent,
<akatsuki> ok
<Flannel> and then rmdir alvaz, or if that gives you a permission issue, sudo rmdir alvaz
<akatsuki> i did that
<akatsuki> ok i will try sudo
<akatsuki> rmdir: failed to remove `alvaz': Directory not empty
<akatsuki> what the hell
<akatsuki> thunar is weird
<Flannel> akatsuki: alright, you still want to delete that whole folder then?
<akatsuki> urd
<akatsuki> yes
<akatsuki> thanks for your help
<akatsuki> i will wait, i know you are busy helping others
<TheSheep> you can start Thunar with 'gksu thunar', with admin priviledges
<Flannel> akatsuki: rm -rf alvaz
<TheSheep> Flannel: better skip the f
<TheSheep> Flannel: safer :)
<Flannel> TheSheep: no, he wants to delete the folder too
<TheSheep> Flannel: -r is enough for that
<TheSheep> Flannel: -f is for also deleting read-only files and such
<Flannel> hmmm.  since when.
<Flannel> since forever.
<Flannel> wonder why Ive always thought differently
<Zirrush> associating the f with folder instead of force?
<akatsuki> thanks to everyone
<Flannel> Nah, I knew it was force.
<akatsuki> thesheep gksu thunar' was a nice command thanks
<akatsuki> that help me out
<Flannel> maybe the "doesn't delete directories by default" line had an -r that looked like an -f
<Mr_Blue> hello i just found old laptop witch Xubuntu 7.04, and now when i try i cannot update it to 8.04. And my question now : How to upgrade my 7.04 to 7.10 ?
<cody-somerville> Heya Folks
<TheSheep> hey cody-somerville
<tmc_fabian23> anybody around know how to make firefox3 use less memory?
<TheSheep> tmc_fabian23: sure, for starters you can disable downloading images and all the javascript, java nd other plugins
<tmc_fabian23> or get firefox 3 plugins to work in epiphany?
<TheSheep> tmc_fabian23: next step would be disabling all styles
<tmc_fabian23> how much would reduce the mem footprint by?
<TheSheep> tmc_fabian23: firefox's plugins will never work in epiphany
<tmc_fabian23> guess they should update thei site then
<tmc_fabian23> anyway...........opening fx3 now........
<tmc_fabian23> all are in pref rite?
<TheSheep> tmc_fabian23: do they say the ysupport ff's plugins on their site?
<tmc_fabian23> a few
<tmc_fabian23> th8 id ask around and find out
<TheSheep> !u
<ubottu> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officer, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<ablomen> wooh i can say u :)
<TheSheep> ablomen: but only in your language :)
<tmc_fabian23> ya
<ablomen> heh too bad ;)
<TheSheep> tmc_fabian23: anyways, these options are in the content tab, but you might not like the result
<tmc_fabian23> reason i wanna use fx3 again is cuz of the plugins
<ablomen> tmc_fabian23, well but firefox3 uses a lot less then firefox 2, so you might be suprised
<ablomen> *resources
<ablomen> at least in the long run
<tmc_fabian23> i hope it is
<tmc_fabian23> semms a bit lighter now
<tmc_fabian23> are there any fx based browsers that can use fx plugins but still remain lightweight?
<TheSheep> tmc_fabian23: no
<TheSheep> tmc_fabian23: it's a contradiction
<tmc_fabian23> *sighs*
<tmc_fabian23> i think the community should try to make a browser like this
<tmc_fabian23> seeing as xubuntu uses alot of lightweight apps
<TheSheep> tmc_fabian23: if you tried, you would just end up with another firefox, just heavier and more buggy
<TheSheep> tmc_fabian23: unless there are some gross errors in firefox, you cannot have the same functionality at lower cost
<tmc_fabian23> ok
<TheSheep> and if there are gross errors, it's better to just fix them
<tmc_fabian23> :-/
<_fabian23> is anybody getting weird things after they install dillo from the repos?
<_fabian23> its not working at all for me
<_fabian23> hardly to say the most
<_fabian23> command to install >> sudo apt-get install dillo
 * cody-somerville will try.
<_fabian23> kk
<cody-somerville> Ohh...
 * cody-somerville doesn't really want to install gtk 1.2 :P
<_fabian23> and also when it works the menus have no items and i cant change the address and stuff
<_fabian23> heh
<deepfriedsquirre> Hmm, I wish I could change my panel transparency like here: http://www.23hq.com/Vincentt/photo/2872764/original
<deepfriedsquirre> Would I have to upgrade to something more bleeding edge?
<maxamillion> deepfriedsquirre: nope, that's part of xfce's built-in compositing
<maxamillion> deepfriedsquirre: i have a 5 year old machine that does that without issues
<maxamillion> deepfriedsquirre: what graphics chipset do you have?
<deepfriedsquirre> 9600GT
<deepfriedsquirre> No nvidia drivers as of yet.
<deepfriedsquirre> It's odd; sabayon gets them for me, while xubuntu fails.
<deepfriedsquirre> I've tried getting them before in Ubuntu. I kept having to reconfigure it myself.
<deepfriedsquirre> If I used nvidia drivers  I had to use something crazy like 800*600
<maxamillion> ouch
<maxamillion> yeah, you will need the nvidia drivers to get the transparency because you will need direct rendering for compositing
<maxamillion> but that's odd that xubuntu fails ... how'd you try to install them?
<deepfriedsquirre> Aha
<deepfriedsquirre> All I need to do is enable display compositing in the Window Manager Tweaks dialogue
<maxamillion> oh
<maxamillion> lol
<maxamillion> i was going to go over pre-requisites to that step
<deepfriedsquirre> Wow, this is beautiful. It's got some nice compositting features.
<maxamillion> yup
<maxamillion> xfce is awesome like that
<deepfriedsquirre> Why doesn't everyone use XFCE? It's like Gnome but faster...
<crimsun> preference, lack of awareness, ignorance, etc.
<deepfriedsquirre> Wow, focus stealing prevention...
<maxamillion> deepfriedsquirre: its technically not like gnome, its just written in the same graphical toolkit so they look similar
<maxamillion> deepfriedsquirre: and yes... xfwm4 (the xfce window manager) kicks massive hind parts
<deepfriedsquirre> Exactly. It looks and feels very similar to Gnome. It provides similar functionality. But it's modular and fast.
<deepfriedsquirre> Anyway
<deepfriedsquirre> I'm trying to use xfce-taskmanager but it keeps on changing the position of everything every half second. It's like playing Sauerbraten.
<deepfriedsquirre> I need these damned list items to stay still ><
<TheSheep> deepfriedsquirre: sort by pid
<deepfriedsquirre> Okay. Thanks...
<TheSheep> deepfriedsquirre: or command
<deepfriedsquirre> Ooh, they don't jump now.
<deepfriedsquirre> What's the difference between stop and term then? I know what term and kill are, but not stop...
<deepfriedsquirre> I did sort by command, but the started jumping again.
<TheSheep> deepfriedsquirre: man 7 signal
<deepfriedsquirre> k thanks
<deepfriedsquirre>        Stop   Default action is to stop the process.
<deepfriedsquirre> Meh
<TheSheep> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SIGSTOP
<TheSheep> better :)
<deepfriedsquirre> Hmm, firefox doesn't seem to like sigterm much...
<deepfriedsquirre> Aha
<deepfriedsquirre> Thanks
<deepfriedsquirre> Common sense :P
<deepfriedsquirre> Hmm, it would be nice if I could make windows snap wen resizing or have resistance when resizing...
<microwaver> any dvd player who understands .srt files?
<maxamillion> what is a .srt file?
<microwaver> well I just need a simple dvd player who can understand subtitle files
<FooTaGe> HI anyone here?
<FooTaGe> Wanted to know what is the minimum req to run xubuntu? thanks
<maxamillion> FooTaGe: i have personally tested it on a 366MHz Pentium2 with 192mb of ram and it ran just fine, but i have heard other have ran it on less hardware with minimal lag
<spaceninja> does eeexubuntu have wireless support?
<spaceninja> how do i change the device for the cdrom on the crux installer
<spaceninja> wrong channel
<MrNaz> is there a program that can catch keypresses so you can see if the OS registers it? i want to know if the special keys on my thinkpad are even sending a signal to the OS or if the driver doesnt recognise input from them
<MrNaz> also... whats the command to switch desktops? i'd like to set up keypresses to switch between them
<kctesting> Can I get some help on Xubuntu please? I need to know how much my system has? all files installed and all applications
<kctesting> how can I find that? is it enough to see File System?
<FooTaGe> maxamillion, thanks alot.
<kctesting> I think I found : df -h -T
<kctesting> :)
<kctesting> thx anyway
<WARlrus> Hi, is there a keyboard shortcut in xubuntu for switching between workspaces?
<Myrtti> I believe it's the same as in ubuntu
<Myrtti> ctrl-alt arrows
<WARlrus> Tyvm :)
<RageMachine> I've got a question >:D!
<RageMachine> I've got a fairly new laptop, and I want to put Xubuntu on it. However, what is the difference between Xubuntu and Ubuntu? Its just XFCE right? meaning Xubuntu can run all ubuntu apps, correct?
<zoredache> yes
<RageMachine> thats what I though.
<RageMachine> thought*
<RageMachine> are there any other distros i should consider?
<RageMachine> I think i may pop ubuntu or kubuntu on there once i've installed xubuntu because its a simple addition, unlike adding other distros.
<zoredache> heck if I know... I have been using debian for servers since 2000, and ubuntu for my desktop since it came out
<RageMachine> yea, i've just used ubuntu too.
<RageMachine> I was thinking about setting up a home-server from an old computer
<RageMachine> its basically just a box with storage space and networked to all the computers, correct?
<zoredache> I always have prefered the lighter windows managers...  xfce don't do stuff I don't need or care about
<RageMachine> yea,i hear you there.
<Zirrush> used slackware for years and now been using xubuntu for the past year or so
<RageMachine> I was thinking about fluxbox, or fluxbuntu.
<RageMachine> but I think those are pretty CLI-based, and I am not too good with that as of yet.
<Zirrush> yeah, xfce is nice... can run all your gtk and kde apps without blowing up your ram
<RageMachine> Wow, never thought of ram as shrapnel
<Zirrush> welcome to the jungle
<RageMachine> man, that would hurt.
<RageMachine> especially hard to explain to the doc.
<RageMachine> 'no look, its ram. y'know memory? for a computer?' 'how'd it get in there?' 'ITS FREAKIN' SHRAPNEL!'
<RageMachine> lol.
<Zirrush> xfce is pretty straight forward... still using gtk for your UI, if you want eye candy you can still toss compiz and emerald on
<Zirrush> lol
<RageMachine> yea
<RageMachine> on ubuntu (what i am running now) i have full blown compiz & awndock, with awn and audacious on boot. The machine is new and good, but it gets to hang for a second or two anyways, lol.
<RageMachine> its my sisters laptop too, so i've got to make it nice and friendly, and apparently very 'cool'. lol.
<RageMachine> I figure give her a dock and paint fire, and we're good. xD!
<Zirrush> lol
<RageMachine> man what a useless but awesome plugin
<Zirrush> just toss the random color flame particles effect up... seams to impress ppl for some reason, lol
<RageMachine> imagine explaining that to your boss, 'it increases efficiency, i swear!'
<RageMachine> yea, i like it too >.>
<Zirrush> I think its crazy how popular linux has gotten over the past few years
<RageMachine> I think its good though, to an extent anyways
<RageMachine> more hardware support, more software, more help etc.
<Zirrush> definately a good thing though, getting more linux support for stuff and a lot more ppl coming up with ideas
<Zirrush> yeah
<RageMachine> just dont want it to get to the point of being the target of all viruses etc.
<Zirrush> ubuntu forums and the #ubuntu channel kill me though, lol
<RageMachine> I mean even then its better architecture then windows, but we'll see.
<RageMachine> why?
<Zirrush> the lack of using manuals and search
<RageMachine> blah
<RageMachine> thats should be agood sign
<RageMachine> means we're getting more blood.
<RageMachine> users can be just as stupid on windows
<Zirrush> first step should be learning to think for yourself once you're on an operating system you can actually take control of though : )~
<Zirrush> this is true
<RageMachine> its easier to accept that some people might not read and search, perhaps point it out nicely, but to give helpful support so they will stay.
<RageMachine> Heh, i've got a question for you now.
<Zirrush> shoot
<RageMachine> I've disabled gnome-panel
<RageMachine> I have awn-dock now closed
<RageMachine> therefore how the eff do i get it open again?
<RageMachine> lol.
<Zirrush> you running gnome or xfce with gnome panel? lol
<RageMachine> gnome
<RageMachine> plain ubuntu
<Zirrush> xfce... just alt+f2
<RageMachine> alt-f2 goes away when you disable gnome-panel
<RageMachine> so unless there is a shortcut for console... lol.
<Zirrush> hmm, gnome has to have a hotkey to run stuff
<RageMachine> heh
<jvin242> FooTaGe: to add, I have 8.04 running on a P2-300Mhz/256BM-Ram/6GB-HDD laptop I use for travel and running open office and giving presentations.  500mhz is probably minimum for watching youtube with some frame skipping still.
<RageMachine> just rebooted the gui :)
<RageMachine> its messy, but it worked
<Zirrush> lol
<RageMachine> alt+ctrl+bckspace ftw XD
<Zirrush> gnome should have a hotkey that'll work without the panel to run stuff... honestly not sure though
<Zirrush> last time i used gnome was dropline on slack
<TheSheep> alt+f2
<Zirrush> always used xfce in ubuntu
<RageMachine> yea its alt-f2 if you use gnome-panel
<RageMachine> otherwise altf2 doesnt work
<Zirrush> well, take that back... used gnome for a little while when i first tried ubuntu
<RageMachine> I like it, my hardware is robust enough to handle it, though I also boot xubuntu
<TheSheep> RageMachine: alt+f2 works just fine as long as you hace xfwm4 or metacity running
<RageMachine> and why would I have those running thesheep?
<RageMachine> lol
<totalwormage> gmrun++
<Zirrush> assumption from being in #xubuntu : )~
<TheSheep> RageMachine: in order to have the window borders and titles, the little window buttons and generaly to have your windows placed correctly on the screen
<RageMachine> thesheep: running ubuntu btw :P
<RageMachine> thesheep: if i wanted it easy, don't you think i'd run xubuntu? goddamnit!
<RageMachine> xD
<TheSheep> RageMachine: ubuntu uses metacity or compiz
<RageMachine> using compiz
<TheSheep> !compiz | RageMachine
<Zirrush> << xfdesktop + emerald + compiz
<ubottu> RageMachine: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<TheSheep> :)
<Churl2> anyone know i can get to remote desktop preferences?
<RageMachine> ? lol.
<zoredache> Churl2: remote desktop?
<Zirrush> afk for a minute, need some grub
<totalwormage> << awesome + rezlooks *^_^*
<Churl2> remote desktop viewer
<RageMachine> zirrush, why do you need to grab the bootloader?
<Churl2> zoredache: does that help?
<zoredache> what are you needing to set for remote desktop viewer
<Churl2> zoredache: from what i understand, set it to "open" for viewing
<zoredache> so what are wanting to setup xubuntu to accept connections?
<zoredache> you will need to install a vnc server for that...
<Zirrush> x11vnc still maintained?
<zoredache> Zirrush: don't know about maintained, but I know it still works... it is what I always used
<Zirrush> will let you use most vnc clients to connect to xorg
<Zirrush> yeah, what i've used in the past... gonna see if its on synaptic real quick : )~
<zoredache> it is
<Zirrush> nice
<RageMachine> :D on xubuntu now
<churl> zoredache: thanks, how to's can be misleading
<zoredache> well, howtos written for ubuntu/kubuntu don't always apply to xubuntu.
<Churl1> zoredache: yeah, sometimes even more than others! haha
<zoredache> churl: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC?action=show&redirect=x11vnc
<Churl1> zoredache: thanks
<Zirrush> boredum
<Mannequin> hi. probably after a bad shutdown, xfce4-panel and xfce4-desktop are not being loaded, as if they are not part of the saved session
<Mannequin> I've managed to manually run xfce4-panel and xfce4-desktop, but then, when I click on the little door, to shutdown my computer, it offers to quit XFCE
<Mannequin> (and not to shutdown the computer)
<dstaley> Does anyone know how to do a silent, unattended install of Xubuntu?
<zoredache> there are many ways... But one of the ways is to build up an answer file for the alternate installer
<zoredache> dstaley: take a look at http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/394 https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/i386/preseed-using.html
<dstaley> I have to pass parameters to the kernel at boot time to use that method, right?
<zoredache> yes, but you can rebuild the iso to include the options by default
<zoredache> if you are on a network you could do everything in a dhcp+pxe enviroment and avoid the cd completely
<zoredache> but you have to have the infrastructure to setup netbooting
<dstaley> Well, I have a Mac with Ubuntu in a virtual machine, a laptop with a broken keyboard and touchpad, and a router.
<zoredache> and you are wanting to install on this laptop with the broken keyboard?
<dstaley> That is correct.
<zoredache> perhaps a silly question, but why not simply plug a keyboard into the laptop?
<dstaley> USB ports don't work either.
<dstaley> So, it's pretty useless. But, I'm determined to give it a new life as a torrenting server.
<dstaley> Transmission+Clutch Web Interface
<zoredache> hrm...
<zoredache> are you sure the network card will be supported?
<zoredache> I suspect if I had to do that, I would simply remove the hard drive from the laptop, and put it in another computer, install, then return the drive to the laptop
<dstaley> It is. I've booted the laptop from the LiveCD and I was able to ping it.
<dstaley> And it's worked in the past.
<dstaley> Well, it uses some weird connection type that I was only able to find in a old Toshiba from 1993
<dstaley> So, that's out of the question.
<dstaley> I think this preseeding method would work, though.
<dstaley> I just need to figure out how to make it.
<zoredache> it might be easier to simply find livecd that boots, does dhcp, and starts up an ssh server
<zoredache> once you can ssh in you could manually install using deboostrap
<dstaley> That does sound a whole lot easier.
<dstaley> Thing is, I want Ubuntu. And I'm running low on blank CD's, so I can't just try a bunch of them to find one.
<dstaley> So, would you happen to know of any?
<zoredache> well you said you had parallels or something on your mac.  You should do your testing there.  When you can test by pointing at the iso instead of writing a cd
<dstaley> *smacks forehead* You are 100% correct.
<akatsuki> hello.. when i boot..its taking like 10 seconds on this.. *loading hardware drivers    [    27.213505 ]   intel-rng:  FWH not detected..... so how can i delete this? is taking 10 seconds of my boot time and its not even detecting it! how i can solve this. i will really appreciate any help, thanks
<akatsuki> hello.. when i boot..its taking like 10 seconds on this.. *loading hardware drivers    [    27.213505 ]   intel-rng:  FWH not detected..... so how can i delete this? is taking 10 seconds of my boot time and its not even detecting it! how i can solve this. i will really appreciate any help, thanks
<zoredache> you really don't need to repeat yourself akatsuki...  If you don't get an answer it either meas nobody in the channel knows...  You could try in #ubuntu, but it tends to be very busy there
<akatsuki> yeahhhh
<akatsuki> thats the reason i mhere
<zoredache> it is an obscure question though, and it is possible that people capable of answering it don't hang out here
<dstaley> Hey, I can install via the command line, right?
<zoredache> dstaley: yes...
<dstaley> zoredache: Have you heard of Reconstructor, a tool for customizing Ubuntu LiveCD's?
<zoredache> not until just now...  What I am seeing on there web page would suggest that it might have the potential of helping you build a livecd you can use to resurect that laptop
<dstaley> Mhmm. But I've also uncovered a tool called bootcd
<dstaley> According to this, it takes your complete Ubuntu system and makes a LiveCD out of it.
<dstaley> And then I can use bootcd2disk to write the LiveCD to the disk
<PsynoKhi0> howdy
<PsynoKhi0> kinda puzzled as to why my computer hangs in hardy as long as I have the sound module loaded, though gutsy worked just fine, if you feel like throwing food for thought, feel free
<PsynoKhi0> the soundcard is a soundblaster 32 AWE ISA PnP
#xubuntu 2008-08-08
<zoredache> df
<PsynoKhi0> hi again, if anyone made any suggestion regading my issues earlier today, sorry I didn't see them (had probs with swap, ctrl alt backspaced out of a grinding hdd)
<JD13> Hello I need some help. When I'm trying to run off the LiveCD without installing anything I keep getting errors. I get to the loading screen and then it goes to a black screen where it says there was an error with some I/O device. During this whole process all of my cd-drives kept making load noises.
<Zeeded> JD13
<Zeeded> I would try a fresh install of the LiveCD
<JD13> I'm trying to make this CD for my friend to try.
<PsynoKhi0> JD13 have you run the "Check CD for defects" utility?
<JD13> i tried but it started up like it was going to run Xubuntu. Is that what it's supposed to do?
<PsynoKhi0> you should get a menu to choose your language first
<JD13> I'll go give it another try and see what happens
<PsynoKhi0> you have cices like running without installing, installingm running in fail safe mode, check the cd etc.
<PsynoKhi0> "cices" should have been "choices" :)
<lee98632> any one in here?
<JD13> Yeah I was using the running without installing
<lee98632> ah ok
<lee98632> um has there been any devlopment on  executing xubuntu on the PS3?
<PsynoKhi0> JD13: well, can you run the CD check test?
<lee98632> eh the 8.04 version that is
<JD13> I'm going to try that
<PsynoKhi0> lee98632: no clue, if it's been done, someone's prolly bragging about it on the web :)
<lee98632> well that is the thing, I am trying to filtr fact from fiction lol
<lee98632> right now I am on the PS3 and using 7.10
<lee98632> SO I thaught Id come here and see if an yone was running 8.10 on the system
<lee98632> eh 8.4
<lee98632> erg to many versions to keep up with
<lee98632> This is theonly treuly frutrating thing aobut linux, by the time you get used to it there is a newer version
<dstaley> Is it possible to make an Ubuntu LiveCD with SSH installed?
<lee98632> SSH?
<dstaley> Yes, Secure SHell
<lee98632> I am still a newbe
<dstaley> As were we all at one point.
<PsynoKhi0> you remind that to a lot of people out there please hehe
<lee98632> I figured out just enough on how to get it to execute on the PS3 in 7.10. and get the screen changed so I don't have extremely low resolution
<PsynoKhi0> way too many who make you think the first thing they did at birth was asking the medical staff for root password to get permission to cut the umbilical chord....
<dstaley> Ubuntu on the PS3, yum.
<lee98632> eh Tried that, eh, major systems drain lol
<lee98632> really slow lol
<dstaley> Is it so hard to get a decent LiveCD with SSH installed?
<lee98632> Xubunu was the best way to go lol
<dstaley> I mean, really. Even OS X has SSH by default.
<dstaley> Albeit not enabled by default.
<PsynoKhi0> might
<lee98632> hmm wahts the comand for upgrading the machine?
<PsynoKhi0> -m +n
<lee98632> asied from te normal route
<PsynoKhi0> thinking of sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<lee98632> *ounds on the keyboard because it is a peice of junk*
<lee98632> ahhh  that sounds logical..iam going to attempt it and see what happens
<PsynoKhi0> might want to make sure you 7.10 is up to date irst
<PsynoKhi0> first*
<lee98632> It is,
<PsynoKhi0> backed up your important stuff ?
<lee98632> brand new install nothing to back up
<PsynoKhi0> ah
<PsynoKhi0> anyway GL, sudo apt-get pillow here
<lee98632> it says it is a locked file, I trie the su command and it fails
<lee98632> error in authentication
<lee98632> hmm
<lee98632> su
<lee98632> even tried root and that did not work
<lee98632> Duh, I guess i ned sudo in it ll
<lee98632> its doing something
<dstaley> I guess I could download Minibuntu, customize that, use remastersys to make a new LiveCD and boot the computer from that.
<lee98632> Minibuntu? I thought XFCE was the smallest version
<dstaley> Minibuntu is command line only.
<lee98632> ehh oh eh that would make it tiny
<dstaley> Yup.
<lee98632> so its kinda like the base of the or jsut the kernal nad nothing else added?
<lee98632> Hmm I heard talk once of  bringing linux into "machine language" waht are they atlaking about and could that help a great deal in the area of the PS3 and PC?
<lee98632> Eh I think I jsut broke my system
<lee98632> um
<lee98632> eh system stopped at Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-15-cell eh is this a good thing or bad? and should I do a paste bin?
<lee98632> becasue that seemd to fast for an upgrade
<lee98632> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<lee98632> eh if any has the time can some one tke a look and see if this is an entire ugrade or is it a partial?
<lee98632> http://paste.ubuntu.com/35329/
<greeezzzyyy> Is there a way to revert to the original panels? i accidentally deleted it and cant find stuff like the network connection manager/etc
<lee98632> Did you try logging out and reloggin ing for a default setting?
<lee98632> I did this and wound up have to build a new one
<lee98632> hmm though I like the idea of not having the split bar thing lol
<lee98632> try logging out and the relaoding into default mode
<lee98632> sometimes that works
<lee98632> aside frm that I have  no idea other then to remake it
<lee98632> or relaod the system
<lee98632> ewferger My dog smells like dead snake
<lee98632> going to give him a bath
<greeezzzyyy> :(
<lee98632> hobbsc does the code for and upgrade look complete?
<lee98632> erg sorry that didnt work
<lee98632> maybe Hobbsc can help
<hobbsc> ?
<lee98632> Greeeezy delted his bars
<hobbsc> his panels?
<lee98632> and I am afraid to restart my ssytem because I don't know If I have a complete upgrade or not lol
<lee98632> eh yes
<hobbsc> can you use alt+f2 and open a terminal?  you may be able to add stuff from there?
<lee98632> and this is my problem
<lee98632> http://paste.ubuntu.com/35329/
<lee98632> the upgrade was really fast and wa under 10 minutes
<lee98632> Most Upgrades I have tried were over 45 minutes
<lee98632> well in ubuntu at least
<lee98632> I am on a ps3 system
<hobbsc> ps3?
<lee98632> Playstation 3
<hobbsc> oh, that's probably beyond me
<lee98632> ahh... eh its a PPC
<lee98632> well, I guess I do the crp shute lol
<hobbsc> so what's wrong?  i don't see any errors in that update
<lee98632> ok, I'll do a restart, It jsut seemed really short for an upgrade
<lee98632> hmm either 2 things, Ill be back in a few minuetes to say hi, or Ill break lol
<lee98632> I hope to brb.
<lee98632> shutting sytem down for restart]
<linuxnoob> hey guys. I'm trying to install on an older machine. 516MB RAM 10 GB ect....it currently runs windows 2000. I partitioned with gParted and during the xubuntu install it kept popping up errors syaing the kernel could not be installed blah bla blah
<hobbsc> linuxnoob: i think the "blah blah blah" part is the important information we're missing :)
<linuxnoob> I know.
<linuxnoob> but is it possible that hardy heron version is too much for this old machine?
<lee98632> ok i made it back, htt wasnt an upgrade that was an update I think
<linuxnoob> hobbsc: I am trying to dual boot for some reason (i guess it's in case things go awry I still have an OS) but do you think that could be why?
<hobbsc> linuxnoob: not withotu a little more information, what errors is it giving you?
<linuxnoob> i'm not sure now heh
<lee98632> version 4.4.1 (Xfce 4.4)eh is the  laetest version?
<lee98632>  eh waht ws that sudo comand fro Upgrading?
<lee98632> I gues I am upgraded
<lee98632> its says zeor upgrades
<lee98632> eh, wahts the comand line for version check?
<lee98632> hmm gama corection does nothing
<lee98632> Ok How can I tell waht version I am running? IE gutsy or hardy?
<lee98632_> I thaught that there was something wrong with that upgrade
<lee98632_> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<lee98632_> whats going on here?http://paste.ubuntu.com/35353/
<lee98632_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/35353/
<RageMachine> whats up lee?
<lee98632_> trying to upgrade
<lee98632_> eh  I got this though instead
<lee98632_> Failed to fetch http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/hardy/Release Unable to find expected entry  partner/binary-powerpc/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<RageMachine> what command did you use?
<lee98632_> hmm it appears that after the up date it breaks the  PS3 from Upgrading
<lee98632_> update maqnager and then
<RageMachine> could you try opening a terminal and typing sudo apt-get update ?
<lee98632_> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<lee98632_> DOH! why didn't I remembe r that lol
<lee98632_> Nope still no go
<RageMachine> did you try the sudo apt-get update?
<lee98632_> yepp just a sec pasting it
<RageMachine> I figure something may need to be updated, get the bugs out :P
<lee98632_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/35356/
<lee98632_> ok Ragemachine
<lee98632_> Thers the Commands I have tried
<lee98632_> maybe I aughto reformat and go straight for the up grade?
<RageMachine> and your positive your in gutsy?
<lee98632_> positve as red is on the hot side of the battery lol
<RageMachine> ... that went over my head.
<RageMachine> :P
<Zeeded> Same
<lee98632_> lease:        7.10
<lee98632_> Codename:       gutsy
<RageMachine> is there even a PPC release of 8.04?
<lee98632_> eh red is the cap color on car batteries
<Flannel> RageMachine: yes, PPC has a healthy community port
<Flannel> RageMachine: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/8.04.1/release/
<RageMachine> Flannel, is it in regular releases? e.g. do you need a diff source list to get to it through apt-get?
<Flannel> Well, you can't change arches through apt-get, but I believe it uses the same.
<lee98632_> Hu they pulled the PS# ISO?
<lee98632_> Eh PS3
<lee98632_> I knew I should have grabbed that iso when it was thre
<Flannel> Theres a 7.10 ISO, I'm not sure PS3 released a hardy version
<RageMachine> thats what I was thinking
<RageMachine> you could search google for it, but it won't be in the repositories
<lee98632_> yeah, i found it.. it is there just not readily availiable
<lee98632_> this is where I am at
<lee98632_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/ports/daily-live/current/
<lee98632_> For Sony PlayStation 3 systems. (This defaults to installing Xubuntu permanently, since there is usually not enough memory to try out the full desktop system and run the installer at the same time. An alternative boot option to try Xubuntu without changing your computer is available.)
<RageMachine> k so just download that file
<RageMachine> will probably have to wipe gutsy and install it from cd
<lee98632_> yeah , I am lol, eh it will need to be transfered eh I don't have an external DVD/Cdrom burner for ps3 yet
<lee98632_> hmm yeah there is no alternate install either
<lee98632_> hmm windows sure is getting to be a pain to down load this software...
<RageMachine> why?
<RageMachine> use a download manager :)
<lee98632_> I think Microsoft is doing what it can to.. make it difficult, plus any http sights with DVD stuff it absolutely will not down load from the IE browser
<lee98632_> heehee i used fire fox
<lee98632_> Hmm this will be intersting to see if it boots at all...
<lee98632_> last time I get a double beep and nothing
<lee98632_> eh tat was with ubuntu though
<RageMachine> i was going to say, why would you use IE.
<lee98632_> Why should I use any windows product? the only reason why I am stuck with it for now is cause I have to edit Videos For mom.. and so far the best 2 programs I have is adobei premier and
<lee98632_> erg  oe aother one
<lee98632_> This is the only thing causing me not to fully change over.. oh and the lack of a 32 bit system for the ps3
<RageMachine> well, you can use premier on linux
<lee98632_> really?
<RageMachine> i do believe, let me check quickly. otherwise there are a metric tonne of programs similar to it.
<lee98632_> using wine or what?
<RageMachine> i use dreamweaver and photoshop myself
<RageMachine> yea, wine.
<lee98632_> dreamweaver? never heard of that one is it new?
<RageMachine> dreamweaver was with macromedia, adobe bought it (and flash) for CS3
<RageMachine> its used to make websites.
<lee98632_> qhhh ok
<RageMachine> pretty much industry standard
<lee98632_> ahh ok
<RageMachine> which version of premier do you have?
<lee98632_> eh adobie was given to me as a gift 3 years ago
<RageMachine> oh. so its probably not a CS huh?
<lee98632_> 6.5]
<lee98632_> or 6 something
<lee98632_> just a sec Ill check
<RageMachine> they've tested 6.0
<lee98632_> ah I think it is 6.0
<lee98632_> its the one with the horse blending in withe camera
<RageMachine> lol
<lee98632_> hmm its 6.5
<RageMachine> yea, ok so it just hasn't been tested
<RageMachine> 6.0 works but sometimes it has redraw issues
<lee98632_> yeppers 6.5 for sure
<RageMachine> which means you have to switch to another window and back so X redraws the screen. (during video playback)
<RageMachine> there are a bunch of free software you can use for video editing though.
<RageMachine> are you particularly attached to premier?
<lee98632_> For a few reasons
<lee98632_> One it is easy to use
<RageMachine> other programs are too, don't discount them for that.
<RageMachine> http://cvs.cinelerra.org/about.php
<lee98632_> hmm I tried to use one, but, I couldn't figure it out
<RageMachine> there is a popular video editor
<lee98632_> Yeah taht was it lol
<RageMachine> cool, though you can definitely try premier first.
<RageMachine> ever heard of wineHQ?
<lee98632_> hmm no, iam guessing its wine High quality lol?
<RageMachine> nope
<RageMachine> wine headquarters
<RageMachine> its a site
<RageMachine> it has an application database
<lee98632_> yeah I tried to use cinral but, I need to be able to see waht I am editing
<lee98632_> also really hard to set up
<blackbinary_> on that page it will also list how to make it run better or fix problems
<blackbinary_> thats odd
<blackbinary_> im ragemachine :P
<lee98632_> BRB Mom's bring the rest of my bead lol
<lee98632_> eh they got a new one so I am getting a california king water bead
<XubuntuMonkey> How can I change the color depth on 8.04?
<lee98632_> Well I have a california king water bead to put togeather eerg
<lee98632_> Not sure on that one Iam on the PS3
<linuxnoob> hey guys I'm back. I'm the guy trying to install xubuntu on an old machine that normally runs windows 2000. it has 516MB RAM, 10GB HDspace and was partitioned using gparted
<linuxnoob> first error: while configuring the network with DHCP it says the autoconfiguration failed and that my network was probably not using DHCP protocol or the server may be slow
<linuxnoob> I figured outt hat problem was because it was not connected doy!
<linuxnoob> hmmm....maybe it's working now
<Zirrush> its a beautiful day in the neighborhood
<bassboi> im trying to setup xubuntu on this laptop i have... i've tried both the 7.1 and 8.04 releases, and both of them boot correctly and everything, but the text is freakin huge.. any advice?
<xubuntunoob> hey guys
<xubuntunoob> im starting up a web radio
<xubuntunoob> and i wanna use ubuntu to host the server
<xubuntunoob> xubuntu*
<xubuntunoob> since is lightweight
<xubuntunoob> anything i should know?
<xubuntunoob> fuck you niggers
<bassboi> you can't get help if you're a tard.
<wols_> tsk, tsk, the is against the code of conduct here... :)
<wols_> not that I disagree with you...
<wols_> *this is
<bassboi> :)
<bassboi> I just dislike how some people could be so rude when we're here trying to help them the best we can, you know?
<wols_> I can't stand morons either, but the ops don't like that :)
<zoredache> bassboi: is the graphics adapter and screen resolution detected correctly?
<bassboi> i have no idea :|
<bassboi> let me check
<bassboi> everything appears fine
<bassboi> as in, the bottom panel, and icons
<bassboi> it's just the text is freaking huge
<bassboi> in menus and such, and the top panel is like, 4x the size it should br
<zoredache> can you take a screen shot and post it perhaps?
<bassboi> sure
<bassboi> let me boot windows and run cpuZ right fast
<zoredache> eh?
<bassboi> program called CPUID, tells ya what sort of HW you have
<bassboi> graphics are intel
<bassboi> i910 or i915
<bassboi> i dont think i can manage to even get a screen shot
<bassboi> and use firefox to post it
<bassboi> the navigation icons are huge too
<zoredache> so everything is big, not just the text...
<bassboi> the text is huge too
<bassboi> like
<bassboi> Applications
<bassboi> takes up about 1/4 of the screen
<zoredache> perhaps... but saying your text is big isn't nearly as meaningful from a diagnostic standpoint as saying everything is big
<zoredache> if just the text was big that would point to some obscoure font problem
<bassboi> yeah, just the text is big
<bassboi> i right click, the menu takes up the whole screen
<zoredache> if everything is big it indicates x wasn't able to detect your graphics card
<bassboi> i see
<bassboi> thre's also some weird stuff around the icons
<bassboi> like 3 black squares, and some shading
<babatuli> hello
<babatuli> can someone help me
<babatuli> please
<bassboi> just ask
<babatuli> ok
<babatuli> thanks my friend
<babatuli> my questions is the fallowing
<zoredache> bassboi: try running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<babatuli> I see some distros that use xfce desktop environment looks very nice, as zelwalk or drealinux.
<babatuli> I wonder if anyone know how can i decorate xfce that way, which applications do I need, or even better do you know which are the ones that this distros use?
<bassboi> zoredache, ok. if i were to do ctrl alt f2, to get to terminal, how'd i get back to the gui
<zoredache> alt-f7
<bassboi> k
<zoredache> themes | babatuli
<zoredache> !themes | babatuli
<ubottu> babatuli: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<zoredache> bassboi: also http://www.xfce-look.org/
<babatuli> thanks a lot
<babatuli> i really appreciate your help
<babatuli> this is why ubuntu and xubuntu had grow this much to the first place
<babatuli> because the good community
<bassboi> still huge :(
<bassboi> babatuli,  that's how ubuntu is kept updated, too, community efforts ;)
<babatuli> yes i know
<babatuli> the most mean and lazy guys i had ever meet
<babatuli> are slackware
<babatuli> i cant talk for everyone but at least the majority that i had talk too, on chat or foroum
<babatuli> I mean.. i cant ask for anything, this is non profit
<babatuli> but it is supposed that people do it for fun, because they enjoy it
<Zirrush> lol, gotta add that to my quote book
<babatuli> lol
<babatuli> you better write... all things are done better when are done just for fun
<babatuli> hehe i read it some where
<Zirrush> used slack for years : )
<bassboi> anywho :-P
<babatuli> slack its cool because the tradition but
<babatuli> i dont think all patches are bad
<babatuli> lol
<babatuli> sometimes its good
<babatuli> they dont like rpm and deb
<babatuli> zoredache. but the gnome themes does not work for xfce
<babatuli> i guess the only ones i can use are the ones in
<babatuli> xfce-look.0rg
<dstaley> I'm logged into my Xubuntu desktop via SSH and I want to execute a script on my desktop, but I don't know what it's name is, how do I find that out?
<Zirrush> gtk2 themes will work in xfce
<babatuli> ok
<babatuli> thanks
<babatuli> when i add themes, it may affect the performance of xfce?
<babatuli> the speed maybe? or not at all?
<Zirrush> guess its possible... just changing your gtk theme won't do much... installing emerald and compiz will definately take up some more resources though, lol
<Zirrush> so just depends on how far you wanna go with making it look flashy
<babatuli> no
<babatuli> not at all, actually i dont like compiz or emerald
<babatuli> its nice looking but i really care more about the functionality
<babatuli> i didnt think it was more functional than good looking
<Zirrush> as far as themes go... in your settings the themes listed in User Interface are your gtk2 themes
<Zirrush> the themes listed in window manager are xfwm themes
<Zirrush> (xfwm - xfce window manager)
<babatuli> thanks
<Zirrush> and yeah, i agree... not much you get from compiz other than looks and cheap thrills impressing ppl that haven't seen it, lol
<babatuli> so gtk2 would run as good as the xfwm?
<Zirrush> gtk2 is your user interface... gnome runs with gtk2
<babatuli> yep
<Zirrush> your window manager is your window border, titles, etc
<babatuli> i understand
<babatuli> so xfce, gnome and kde as well use gtk2 as user interface?
<Zirrush> gtk2 is basically just libraries for the user interface
<babatuli> oh very nice info
<Zirrush> gnome, kde, and xfce are desktop environments...  gnome and xfce both use the gtk libraries for their user interfaces
<babatuli> i see
<Zirrush> kde uses qt or whatever for its user interface
<babatuli> kde feels like windows
<babatuli> so what its fluxbox for example....
<babatuli> then
<babatuli> i know it runs over the desktop environment
<babatuli> but thats it
<Zirrush> its a window manager
<babatuli> and it uses X11 windows system as well
<Zirrush> like emerald, of xfwm (the default of xfce)... gnome uses metacity
<babatuli> i see
<babatuli> so a window manager is juts a part of the windows environment
<babatuli> as the fylesystem.. thunar
<Zirrush> window manager is exactly what the name says, heh
<babatuli> had you try fluxbox before?
<babatuli> i know it works great for very old machines
<Zirrush> not any recent versions
<babatuli> so which distro or distros are you running?
<babatuli> do you use dual boot, triple boot? virtual machines?
<Zirrush> just xubuntu on this box
<babatuli> cool
<Zirrush> got a vista pro cd somewhere around here... think its got coffee rings on it though
<Zirrush> lol, jk
<babatuli> lol
<babatuli> my goal its to get a macbook the black one and changet the hd to a 350gb
<babatuli> and triple boot
<babatuli> osx, linux, vista
<babatuli> i hope before the end of the year
<Zirrush> cool
<babatuli> i know its very expensive, for that money i can get a much better hardware
<babatuli> but osx only works with mac notebooks
<babatuli> well it works with others but
<babatuli> runs very very slow
<babatuli> my mom have a macbook pro lol
<babatuli> osx its cool, i read somewhere that its bsd and unix based
<babatuli> but mostly bsd kernel based
<babatuli> hello again
<babatuli> im having problems installing a theme for my mouse cursor
<babatuli> Copy the two folders 'Silver' and 'default' to your ~/.icons directory and
<babatuli> restart your X-Server.
<babatuli> this is the installation instructions.. i wonder whats my ' /.icons?
<babatuli> where is that
<Zirrush> home directory... files beginning with a . are hidden
<Zirrush> ls -a
<Zirrush> or ctrl+h withen thunar toggles showing hidden files
<TheSheep> if you don't have it, create it
<Zirrush> if you're downloading an icon set for a theme... can also extract it to /usr/share/icons and it'll work
<Zirrush> not having to sudo is always the safest route though ; )
<babatuli> thanks
<babatuli> im looking
<babatuli> zirrush
<babatuli> i got an error
<babatuli> while extracting
<babatuli> to that direction
<Zirrush> make a folder named ".icons" in your home folder and extract it to there
<Zirrush> to extract to /usr/share/icons you'll have to be root (sudo or gksu).  I'd stick to toying around in your home directory until you get a better grasp of linux to be safe
<babatuli> ahh at least
<babatuli> guess how i did it
<babatuli> gksu thunar
<babatuli> on terminal
<babatuli> then i was able to to just move it there
<darkus> hi
<darkus> i have a pIII 800mhz 256mb of ram
<darkus> i installed in xubuntu
<darkus> but it blocks all the time
<darkus> and i have to shut down it using the buttom
<TheSheep> it blocks time?
<darkus> it blocks all the time
<darkus> :/
<TheSheep> all of it?
<darkus> yes
<TheSheep> whole time is blocked by it?
<darkus> yes
<darkus> the mouse and the keyboard don't work when it blocks
<TheSheep> can you please try to describe it in more details?
<TheSheep> ah, ok
<TheSheep> but it gets to the desktop?
<darkus> yes it stayes on the desktop
<darkus> and the mouse and keyboard don't work
<TheSheep> when it freezes, does it go away after some time?
<darkus> no TheSheep
<TheSheep> so it hangs permanently
<TheSheep> is it random, or is there some pattern?
<darkus> please i'm not very good at english
<TheSheep> darkus: I'm sorry
<darkus> i don't understand what you are talking about
<darkus> no please TheSheep
<TheSheep> darkus: it happens when you run some program?
<darkus> yes TheSheep
<TheSheep> darkus: which one?
<TheSheep> which program?
<darkus> no speacially one
<TheSheep> ok
<darkus> with any program
<TheSheep> how much time can you work normally?
<darkus> 20 minutes
<darkus> and sometimes less
<darkus> :(
<TheSheep> please open a terminal, and type 'tail /var/log/messages.0', this will display the last 10 lines of your last session log
<TheSheep> please pastebin that
<TheSheep> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<darkus> ok
<darkus> are you here for a long time?
<darkus> you are staying in here?*
<darkus> or will you part?
<TheSheep> darkus: yes, I'm logged all the time
<TheSheep> darkus: I sleep sometimes, though
<darkus> ok ok
<TheSheep> darkus: I will be here for the next 5 hours at least
<darku2> tail /var/log/messages.0
<darku1> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<darku1> TheSheep: http://paste.ubuntu.com/35469/
<darku2> TheSheep: are you here?
<Zirrush> mmm, having a heart attack for breakfast... 5 slices of bacon and 2 fried eggs  >.<
<Zirrush> top it off with a pack of cigarettes and i'll be in business, lol
<Myrtti> I just had cola and veggie pizza
<darku1> lolz Zirrush
<darku2> me i have burn
<Zirrush> just need to go to the grocery, was scavenging
<Zirrush> found a pack of bacon, lol
<darku2> ;)
<Myrtti> oh, right, this isn't -offtopic or lr
<Myrtti> nv
<bassboi> i have a dell laptop with a p3 1.0 and 256 of RAM... should xubuntu run nicely on this?
<darku2> yes bassboi
<darku2> it will run
<darku2> but i think that more ram if you can would be better
<darku2> 384
<darku2> 384 of ram
<bassboi> pc100 trash :(
<bassboi> 50 bucks should get me a nice GB
<bassboi> whoa, nvm
<FooTaGe> how can i connect to another network without closing this one on mirc?
<bassboi> file ~> new ~> server
<bassboi> that SHOULD work
<bassboi> idk rly, i was using nonamescript with mirc when i used windows
<bassboi> ty darku2
<bassboi> new server window , that is
<TheSheep> darku2: sorry, I'm back
<TheSheep> darku2: looks like a normal shutdown
<TheSheep> darku2: can you do the same for one of messages.1, messages.2, etc.
<TheSheep> darku2: and pastebin the one where you don't have 'restart' at the end?
<darku2> ok
<darku1> takka@takka-desktop:~$ tail /var/log/messages.5
<darku1> tail: Ne peut ouvrir `/var/log/messages.5' en lecture: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
<darku1> :/
<TheSheep> ok, so it kept only 5 of them
<TheSheep> darku1: ls /var/log   will give you the list of all log files
<MikeonTV> whats the best linux fork for an older computer (say 8 yrs old) with half a gb RAM?
<TheSheep> MikeonTV: one that you make yourself, it will be best suited for your needs
<MikeonTV> lets say that I don't have the time, resources or know how to do such a feat. (It's not true but lets just say) Which fork would be best then?
<TheSheep> it's all very personal and specific to what you do with it
<TheSheep> there is no single the best one
<darku1> TheSheep: I OPENED TH REPOSITORY
<darku1> and can't find texts
<MikeonTV> TheSheep: well I run ubuntu on other machines and want something similar on this box
<MikeonTV> xubuntu looks right for me.
<darku1> there is syslog
<darku1> auth.log
<darku1> debug.0
<darku1> ....
<MikeonTV> so xubuntu would be the best idea? great thanks!
<MikeonTV> question. which xubuntu release would I want from this list? I have an old machine that runs windows 2000 atm, 3/4 of a GB of ram. http://linuxtracker.org/index.php?page=torrents&search=xubuntu&category=0&active=1
<MikeonTV> nevermind i gots it
<wols_> MikeonTV: the current hardy xubuntu
<RageMachine> Anyone here? Need some help
<RageMachine> I need help deciding between 64bit and 32bit, I am putting xubuntu on a dual core (1.9Ghz), with 768Mb of ram.
<wols_> 32bit
<ote1> I think enough 32
<RageMachine> why 32?
<RageMachine> i enjoy reasons with answers :)
<maxamillion> RageMachine: the only real reason to run 64-bit is if you have more than 4gb of ram
<maxamillion> RageMachine: 32-bit has the better support as well, less library translations have to be made to support legacy code, etc.
<RageMachine> maxamillion does the cpu not benefit from being in 64bit mode?
<maxamillion> RageMachine: 32-bit will actually also run at a smaller memory footprint because it requires 32 bits for a pointer or an ASM word instead of 64-bits and in only 768Mb of ram that can be noticable
<RageMachine> maxamillion, yes thats why I asked
<RageMachine> maxamillion was trying to figure out if that larger footprint would be worth the increase in cpu function with such little ram
<maxamillion> RageMachine: no, not really ... the only thing 64-bit offers to the cpu is larger registers and higher floating point precision and for the use on an average desktop, 32-bit does sometimes outperform 64-bit
<RageMachine> okay, think i'll go with 32bit then for now.
<RageMachine> thanks for the help :)
<maxamillion> RageMachine: good choice :) ... i run 32-bit on my Athlon64 at home because i only have 1gb of ram and found no gain in running ...nvm
<JinKazama> great Olympics Opening ! :)
<MeanderingCode> hello.  I've been having all sorts of funny issues with 8.04 and I'm very surprised by some of them
<MeanderingCode> thunar behaves strange, mostly
<MeanderingCode> it won't save preffered applications, or even add them to the list of "open with" common apps, it (volman) doesn't unmount removables well at all, and verve command line won't even tab-complete "thunar", though it did last week!!  Instead, it wants to say "thunar-volman" or "thunderbird" after "thun"+TAB
<MeanderingCode> anyone may and should point out the PEBKAC going on here, but really, this is strange and problematic
<TheSheep> MeanderingCode: check the free disk space on your home partition, and the rights of your home directory
<MeanderingCode> 555MB and it all belong's to me
<MeanderingCode> *belongs
<atha> hello i just installed xunbuntu in virtualbox, and im having trouble configuring my screen and video card..
<TheSheep> MeanderingCode: check if there are write permissions
<TheSheep> MeanderingCode: and check the permissions of ~/.config
<TheSheep> MeanderingCode: and other dot files
<atha> in windows the config i have is generic screen on intel 965 express intel chipset
<atha> and i cant make the same config to work in xubuntu..
<raut> how can i get compiz to  be used instead of the default window manager on startup?
<bassboi> applications ~> settings ~> settings manager ~> autostarted apps...
<bassboi> add one
<bassboi> compiz --replace
<bassboi> that's the quick and dirty method
<bassboi> might be something diff
<bassboi> hold up
<bassboi> how can i netboot
<bassboi> ?!
<TheSheep> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<bassboi> <3
<Salix_> Hi! Is there a command line emailer (sendmail, mail, etc.) by default in Xubuntu 8.04?
<TheSheep> Salix_: no, you have to install it
<Salix_> TheSheep: any that you recommend?
<TheSheep> Salix_: the ones you mentioned
<Salix_> thank you!
<mlester> yo anyone anyhere experience with networking issues and apt
<MeanderingCode> TheSheep: hey, I have rw and it's all mine under .config
#xubuntu 2008-08-09
<Zirrush> sup ppl
<Quenyar> Hello
<Quenyar> I have just installed xubuntu on a different computer (than this one) and now I cannot get it to connect to my DSL router (DHCP)
<Quenyar> Can anyone help me?
<pv2b_> Quenyar: that might be ISP related
<pv2b_> some ISP:s will only let you use a few IP addresses at a time
<pv2b_> do you know if your DSL router hands out external IP:s or internal IP:s that are NAT:ed?
<Quenyar> Well, I had an older Ubuntu install on the same box earlier today and that worked fine.
<Quenyar> DSL router is plugged into a switch into which both computers are plugged. I even plugged just the two computers together with a static IP and the xubuntu computer could not find anything, but it will ping itself
<Quenyar> The DSL router connects to a Linux box at the telco and it has a DHCP server to which it connects and gets handed an IP address
<Quenyar> I brought both xubuntu and ubuntu CDs - this was my first try with xubuntu - it's an older box with crappy hardware an very little RAM
<Quenyar> Also, I have troubles when I scroll in a window - say a browser - it paints it all over the place and doesn't behave - kinds cool in an artsy kind of way, but not very useful if you want to read stuff
<Quenyar> When I am on this computer, connected to the hub, I currently have the ethernet device eth1 set to static IP 192.168.10.55 - I can't ping it from here.  How do I make the eth0 (wireless I don't have) go away?
<Quenyar> They're interal IPs  for example this computer is 192.168.10.1.47
<Quenyar> I have just installed xubuntu over an older ubuntu - when I did this I can't connect to anything.  I have tried to configure it both static and DHCP, nothing works
<Quenyar> HELP
<wols_> Quenyar: what network chip
<Quenyar> I have no idea, but it is the same network card that worked fine for an older ubuntu (5.10 I think)
<wols_> lspci -nn
<wols_> pastebin the result
<Quenyar> not on that computer now and my wife has decided to try installing ubuntu again and see if it is at all improved... I can try that when she's done and transfer the results
<wols_> you can run lspci -nn on ubuntu too
<Quenyar> bash Ispci command not found
<Quenyar> do I need ot be sudo to run the command?
<Quenyar> OK - got it
<Quenyar> 00:09.0 Ethernet Controller [o200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd RTL-8139/813
<Quenyar> 9C/8139C+ [10EC:8139] (REV 10)
<Quenyar> And another one
<Quenyar> 00:0c.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: National Semiconductor Corporation DP83815 (MacPhyter) Ethernet Controller [100b:0020]
<Quenyar> HELP I am having display problems. This http://goomba.com/www2/hwm/Screenshot.png is what happens when I scroll down a screen (this was the Ubuntu welcome screen in Firefox). HELP
<Quenyar> This makes the computer practically unusable. You can't look at any Web page that exceeds the dimensions of your screen resolution.  HELP
<alexbh> hello...
<alexbh> Does anybody know how xubuntu works on a 32 MB RAM PC?
<Quenyar> Video Display problems with 8.04 LTS on antideluvian x86 box with Matrox video card. When I scroll in the browser window, this happens: http://goomba.com/www2/hwm/Screenshot.png - this was the Ubuntu welcome screen. I have tried several different resolutions and other video settings, but it just doesn't paint the screen properly. HELP
<jvin242> Quenyar:  I've got to sign off, but try this out for display problems... alt-ctl-backspace (reboots X display, dumps back to login screen), alt-F1 (or alt-ctl-F1; goes to text screen use alt-F7 to get back to gui), or edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf file (google for what needs to be there or change), or in terminal "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and follow the default prompts. best to make a backup copy of /etc/X11/xorg.conf.  Good luck!
<jemtv> hey all can anyone help me with mythbuntu?
<xelapond> hey everyone
<xelapond> I installed eeeXubuntu on my eeepc today
<xelapond> its 7.10
<xelapond> when I try and run thunar from xterm is says error while loading shared libs
<xelapond> libgli
<xelapond> same for firefox
<xelapond> any ideas how to fix this?
<xelapond> I really need my laptop tomorrow
<alexbh_> Hi. Has anybody installed xubuntu in a 32 MB RAM PC?
<TheSheep> alexbh_: yes, takes half an hour to boot
<TheSheep> alexbh_: and 20 minutes to start any app
<alexbh_> ohh jesus... i heard that if you kill some virtual consoles at startup it works... is it true?
<TheSheep> alexbh_: of course not, virtual consloes ttake bytes of memory
<TheSheep> alexbh_: not megabytes
<alexbh_> ok... just to clarify.... virtual consoles are TTY1,2,3...etc...am I right?
<TheSheep> alexbh_: you could probably get down somewhat by using lower resolution and color depth, disabling almost all services from startup, etc.
<TheSheep> alexbh_: also disabling things like keyring, network manager applet, minimizing the number of panel plugins, no background, etc.
<TheSheep> alexbh_: but there are distributions better prepared to this kind of situation
<TheSheep> alexbh_: try DSL for example, or aybe Puppy
<TheSheep> aybe
<TheSheep> maybe
<alexbh_> good...thanks
<TheSheep> or try to get more ram
<SanskritFritz> hi, I have an Iomega 500G USB haddisk, i wont mount in xubuntu feisty, but my pendrive does, pls help
<alexbh_> TheSheep: I was thinking..what if I make a 1GB swap?
<TheSheep> alexbh_: of course you will need swap, but swapping is slow
<alexbh_> welll about rAM.. .it is SIMM... i cant get it.... they dont sell it anymore
<alexbh_> tooo old
<TheSheep> I'm sure you can get it from some other old computer
<Bosambo> Hay all. Quick question, is it possible to remove Gnome completely whilst leaving XFCE intact? I just installed xubuntu-desktop after using Gnome on this PC. After loggin in I still have all the Gnome stuff running by default, like compiz, AWN, Screenlets...etc. Running system monitor I have a whole mess of Gnome apps running. Any clues or am I looking at a clean install?
<atha> hello, will gkismet run in xubuntu?
<Devlon> hello
<Devlon> Any support for the errno 5 error on install of xubuntu?
<wols> checked if the burn of the install cd was OK?
<Devlon> yes
<Devlon> Said it was fine
<Devlon> Seems to be a bug, or so the forums makes it look like it is anyways
<atha> hi, i cant correct my time settings... i go to the menu select correct time zome and correct time press sychronize but nothing happens..
<TheSheep> atha: 'synchronize' is for getting type from a network time server
<atha> but theres no other "Button to press"...
<atha> cmon.. anyone knows how to set time date in xubuntu?
<wols> man date
<atha> ?
<wols> that's one way. you could also use ntpdate or conky
<wols> to set the BIOS clock you'd use hwclock
<atha> im using virtualization of xubuntu in vista
<wols> and that has any bearing on how to set the time why?
<atha> dont think bios option would work .. how do i try the other options ntpdate not working also..
<atha> speaking on the bios clock...
<wols> !doesn't work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<atha> ok..
<atha> ntpdate keeps my time exactly as i was so it is not working...
<wols> how do you call ntpdate?
<atha> sudo...
<wols> full commandline
<atha> one second
<atha> sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org
<atha> wols...
<atha> phww anyone knows how to set the time ?plz
<ote1> command: date
<atha> ok the date time on the system is correct but on the top left of the screen is not...
<qkall> hi i'm trying to make a way to have multiple randomized wallpapers... for each desktop (using compiz)
<TheSheep> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<qkall> i know alreadya bout the cron.txt thingie.. but it only changes all desktops...
<Billll> hey
<Billll> I have a 128 ram computer wanting to isntall xubuntu on it
<Billll> question is do I want to isntall the alternate CD version or not?
<Myrtti> alternate version installs the exact same as the desktop
<Myrtti> and the requirements of it are the same except for the installation phase
<reisio> anyone interested in helping me confirm an Xfce 4 + Firefox 3 bug?
<Billll> ahh okay
<Billll> Myritti: it doesn't matter what version I install it'll use the same ammoutn of ram?
<reisio> anyone interested in helping me confirm an Xfce 4 + Firefox 3 bug?
<Myrtti> Billll: not really no
<JinKazama> please help :) I can't read cyrillic characters on Pidgin and Xchat
<Billll> anybody have a torrent downlaod for alternate version of xubuntu?
#xubuntu 2008-08-10
<TheLouis> how do i set up a shared printer?
<DNihilist> Hey all. I'm installing the Hard Heron Live Cd and getting a "errno 5 input/output error" half way through the installation process
<crimsun> do you have the installer log?
<DNihilist> installer log?
<crimsun> /var/log/syslog and /var/log/partman
<crimsun> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingUbiquity/AttachingLogs
<DNihilist> checking...
<DNihilist> well I dont have an install
<DNihilist> I'm running the terminal in the live cd without installing it
<DNihilist> i tried sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<DNihilist> iis there no way to install from terminal. say If I booted gparted and installed from there?
<crimsun> you can try that, but I recommend you try the alternate installer in that case.
<DNihilist> i have and that install crashed too
<DNihilist> I think it's my archaic cd drive
<crimsun> ok, I guess you can go the minimal approach.  Take a server CD and install minimal.  Log in, install xubuntu-desktop
<crimsun> (assuming you want Xubuntu, because after all, you're in this channel...)
<DNihilist> i think I do
<DNihilist> not that it really matter
<DNihilist> gnome isn't much different is it?
<DNihilist> so the server cd is xubuntu w/o the desktop?
<DNihilist> also can I install the server in terminal. I'm out of CD's until I go to work
<crimsun> no, the server cd is just server
<crimsun> it does not install a graphical environment at all
<crimsun> that's why you'll need to log in and install xubuntu-desktop
<DNihilist> i see
<DNihilist> I can also install from a usb just as easily correct? i'll change my boot
<crimsun> install from/to, yes
<DNihilist> thanks for all the help! Hopefully you wont be hearing from me
<lostogre> Hello?
<Odd-rationale> hey cody-somerville_ are you around?
<Odd-rationale> cody-somerville_: does that bug that causes xfce to hang on startup have a Launchpad # ?
<Odd-rationale> Doing some GBJ stuff... 8)
<GourdCaptain> Uh, does anyone know of a good 802.11G card for 8.04 that doesn't need ndiswrapper and can use WPA?
<GourdCaptain> PCI preferably - USB could work.
<wols_> atheros based ones, intel based ones
<GourdCaptain> Any specific models?
<GourdCaptain> I see that Atheros makes chipsets. Where could I find a list of cards based off those chipsets?
<GourdCaptain> *Sigh*
<wols_> madwifi.org
<jvin248> GourdCaptain, if you're not completely checked out, or others looking for the same...  See list on http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=336&order=desc&page=3   I've had good luck with the Digicom USB Wave 54, although it doesn't show signal strength correctly everything else works ok.
<jvin248> anyone had success installing and booting xubuntu from USB Flash drive?
<jvin248> Any pointers or http:// links to a good recipe?  Not pendrivelinux as that is a compressed image (I want a faster "native HDD" type install).
<hansengel> Hi, does anyone know of a good guide for installing MacMenu with XFCE? I'm lost :S
<TheSheep> hansengel: you mean something like http://code.google.com/p/gnome2-globalmenu/wiki/InstallingonUbuntu ?
<TheSheep> hansengel: but I never tried it
<hansengel> TheSheep: Yeah, but that's for Gnome
<TheSheep> hansengel: well, just use the panel applet with the xfce panel plugin that lets you use gnome applets
<TheSheep> xfce4-xfapplet-plugin
<hansengel> oh, cool! so I can use gnome applets with xfce-panel if I install that?
<TheSheep> yes
<hansengel> k, I'll try it out
<Woo> Hiya. I formated this partition from NTFS to ext3. I mounted it, but I can't write to it. What is wrong?
<TheSheep> Woo: what's the error message?
<Woo> There is none. It is just in white if I want to e.g create a folder.
<wols_> what are the perms of the mountpoint?
<TheSheep> Woo: what is the error message when you try to write to in terminal?
<Woo> I have not tried to do anything in the terminal
<Woo> I initiated a restart now
<Woo> Nope
<Woo> I don't think I have the permissions to write to it
<wols_> Woo: I asked you something
<Woo> Oh, I don't know. How do I see it?
<wols_> !permissions | Woo
<ubottu> Woo: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Woo> rw nosuid nodev realtime data = ordered
<Woo> I managed to get the properties by right clicking it from the wallpaper, if I did it through places it went to browse it
<Woo> So how do I fix it?
<wols_> Woo: those aren't permissions
<PsynoKhi0> Greetings
<PsynoKhi0> when changing the console keymap in /etc/default/console-setup, should I delete the md5 string?
<Woo> It sais it can't be determined
<raut> i have a laptop with  wireless drivers, and a wireless router but I dont know how to get the router to recognize the laptop, could someone help me out?
<Woo> says*
<Hondo_Kitsune> Ok ,i have just installed Xubuntu from ubuntuserver and the graphics are a mess, I can hardly see a thing. how can I fix this. Xorg.conf yilded no information.
<raut> did  you install your proper graphics card drivers?
<Hondo_Kitsune> How can i do that from recovery console?
<Woo> raut what happens if click the left button and hold it?
<raut> you mean my mouse Woo?
<Woo> yes
<raut> and on what window?
<raut> hm, seems i need to setup a wireless network...\
<Woo> yeah you should see a list of the accessible
<PsynoKhi0> Hondo_Kitsune: lspci | grep VGA && grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Hondo_Kitsune> Ok, trying
<Hondo_Kitsune> rebooting
<Woo> wols_: What do I do? It says the permissions could not be determined.
<PsynoKhi0> Hondo_Kitsune: do you have a Driver string in xorg.conf that somehow matches your VGA output from lspci?
<Hondo_Kitsune> It is rebooting I will tell you in a second
<PsynoKhi0> ok
<Hondo_Kitsune> It did not work
<Hondo_Kitsune> the graphics are still garbled
<raut> i see 'hpservice'
<raut> would that be someone elses network, or could it be my router?
<PsynoKhi0> Hondo_Kitsune: the command I gave should only give info, it doesn't modify anything
<Hondo_Kitsune> well, nothing spat out. I got returned to the terminal
<PsynoKhi0> lspci | grep VGA <- that's to find out what your gfx card is
<PsynoKhi0> or at least what Xubuntu sees
<Hondo_Kitsune> I did type that
<Hondo_Kitsune> nothing
<wols_> Hondo_Kitsune: lspci -nn
<Hondo_Kitsune> kk
<wols_> pastebin the output
<Hondo_Kitsune> just type that
<Woo> i tried to put root as a mount option
<Woo> and i had auto mount enabled
<wols_> Woo: that is unpossible. every file has permissions associated. every single one
<Hondo_Kitsune> Paste bin, this is on another computer! if the output is large enough to warrent a pastebin, then this may take a while.
<Woo> now it just gives me this error it can't mount with this mount option
<Woo> i'm stuck
<PsynoKhi0> Hondo_Kitsune: does lspci return anything at all?
<Hondo_Kitsune> yes, it filled the screen
<Hondo_Kitsune> it is a VIA Chrome9
<PsynoKhi0> is there any line starting with "VGA compatible controller"?
<PsynoKhi0> ok
<Hondo_Kitsune> that is what is filed under "VGA Compatible controller"
<PsynoKhi0> great
<wols_> Woo: don't use an automounter. edit your /etc/fstab instead
<Woo> My what?
<wols_> your /etc/fstab
<Woo> right... how do i do that?
<wols_> Hondo_Kitsune: driver is eithe via or vesa. both should hopefully work
<wols_> Woo: by using an editor?
<Hondo_Kitsune> how do i apt-get them?
<wols_> Hondo_Kitsune: you don't since you already have them
<Woo> do you have something i can paste in the terminal then?
<Hondo_Kitsune> well, I obviously DONT
<wols_> Woo: yes. man fstab
<wols_> Hondo_Kitsune: dpkg -l |grep xserver-xorg-video-vesa
<Hondo_Kitsune> because the graphics are garbled to no end
<Woo> ok now i have a manual for something up, what next?
<wols_> Hondo_Kitsune: if you have xubuntu installed with a X server you have them both. end of it
<wols_> Woo: no you start to read?
<PsynoKhi0> wols_: I'd go for openchrome
<wols_> PsynoKhi0: is that in xubuntu?
<Hondo_Kitsune> graphics are garbled with vesa
<wols_> PsynoKhi0: if not, YOU tell him how to install it. good luck
<PsynoKhi0> wols_: I've just done a grep on video
<PsynoKhi0> should be there
<wols_> PsynoKhi0: ok, didn't see it in my apt-cache at first. you're right. openchrome looks better suited
<Woo> i think this sucks. in windows you open computer managment, go to disk managment, format it and then you are done. it works without problems.
<Woo> i don't need a manual for it
<Hondo_Kitsune> Graphics are garbled with VIA too
<wols_> Woo: then have fun running windows. have a nice day
<PsynoKhi0> Hondo_Kitsune: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-openchrome
<Hondo_Kitsune> already installed
<wols_> of course it is
<PsynoKhi0> if it tells you it's there, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<PsynoKhi0> patience!!! :P
<Woo> well windows is much more user friendly.
<Hondo_Kitsune> Garbled with openchrome
<Woo> sometimes linux just doesn't boot with no helpful advice except something with busybox.
<PsynoKhi0> Hondo_Kitsune: do you have it as your driver in xorg.conf?
<wols_> Woo: do you have a support question? cause this is no "whine about xubuntu" channel...
<Hondo_Kitsune> xorg.conf mentions nothing about drivers anywhere in ti
<PsynoKhi0> Hondo_Kitsune: then let's edit it
<Hondo_Kitsune> kk
<Hondo_Kitsune> /etc/X11/xorg.conf yeah?
<PsynoKhi0> yes
<Hondo_Kitsune> kk
<Hondo_Kitsune> right shoot.
<Woo> well if you don't take criticism of your os it won't improve.
<PsynoKhi0> go down to Section "Device"
<Woo> i have also spoken to some developer here once about stuff like that, we mostly agreed.
<PsynoKhi0> Woo: cristicism is appreciated if constructive
<Hondo_Kitsune> kk
<Woo> it is constructive.
<PsynoKhi0> Hondo_Kitsune: do you have a live with Identifier "Configured Video Device"?
<Hondo_Kitsune> in "Screen"
<PsynoKhi0> live = line
<Woo> basically it sucks to an unskilled user, and is something that can be improved.
<Hondo_Kitsune> not in "Device"
<wols_> Woo: then start. xubuntu is a community effort
<Woo> i don't know anything about programming. i just want something that works.
<PsynoKhi0> Woo: yeah now THAT was constructive... "it sucks"
<PsynoKhi0> Hondo_Kitsune: what do you have under "Devcie" then?
<PsynoKhi0> Device*
<Woo> yes. i could say it in other words of course, but that sums it up better.
<Hondo_Kitsune> Identifier "Configured Video Device"
<PsynoKhi0> Hondo_Kitsune: ok, right under it, before the EndSection, add the following:
<PsynoKhi0> Driver "openchrome"
<PsynoKhi0> then save and quit (ctrl + X, answer Yes)
<Hondo_Kitsune> garbled
<PsynoKhi0> wait...
<PsynoKhi0> restart your X server with ctrl + alt + backaspace
<PsynoKhi0> backspace*
<Hondo_Kitsune> XServer is not running
<PsynoKhi0> ghe hell...
<Hondo_Kitsune> We are in the terminal
<Hondo_Kitsune> not X, cant use X
<Hondo_Kitsune> it is a garbled mess
<Hondo_Kitsune> we are using root recovery
<PsynoKhi0> how are thigns garbled in console o.O
<Hondo_Kitsune> n ot in the console
<Hondo_Kitsune> we are using text interface
<PsynoKhi0> with something like [root@computer ~]#
<Hondo_Kitsune> yeah
<PsynoKhi0> ok, console :)
<Hondo_Kitsune> root@sushi:~
<PsynoKhi0> how is it garbles then, like, cyrillic symbols on your directory names?
<Hondo_Kitsune> Nonono
<Hondo_Kitsune> the console is fine
<Hondo_Kitsune> X is garbled
<PsynoKhi0> too low a resolution? pixel mess?
<Hondo_Kitsune> nore of a jagged look
<Hondo_Kitsune> stepped
<PsynoKhi0> image waving on the sides?
<Hondo_Kitsune> no the whole thing is jagged and stepped
<TheSheep> Hondo_Kitsune: enable font antialiasing in user interface settings
<Hondo_Kitsune> Cant get into X to sort that
<Hondo_Kitsune> Cant see anything in X properly
<PsynoKhi0> Hondo_Kitsune: reboot first
<Hondo_Kitsune> stuck in root console in recovery mode
<PsynoKhi0> just type reboot
<Hondo_Kitsune> kk
<TheSheep> Hondo_Kitsune: if that's an LCD screen, make sure you are using its native resolution
<Hondo_Kitsune> how do i do that from console?
<TheSheep> Hondo_Kitsune: good question
<Hondo_Kitsune> told you, X is defunct. I cant see anything in X properly the display is *** ed
<Hondo_Kitsune> Output in reboot is garbled
<Hondo_Kitsune> rebooting again into root console again
<PsynoKhi0> no need
<PsynoKhi0> press alt ctrl F1 at login screen
<Hondo_Kitsune> which puts me into console. thing is, this is a friends comp, and I dont have his password
<Hondo_Kitsune> i have to do everything from root
<PsynoKhi0> ah...
<Hondo_Kitsune> Ok, i am bak in root shell prompt
<PsynoKhi0> does the Xubuntu logo while loading display ok?
<PsynoKhi0> during normal boot
<Hondo_Kitsune> yes
<Hondo_Kitsune> but X11 is screwed
<PsynoKhi0> kk
<PsynoKhi0> it is your freind's monitor too?
<PsynoKhi0> friend*
<Hondo_Kitsune> So, my theory is a problem with Xorg
<Hondo_Kitsune> it is, he uses it on his Mac and it works fine
<PsynoKhi0> TheSheep: isn't there like a X -video-config command?
<PsynoKhi0> Hondo_Kitsune: we'll edit your xorg.conf again
<Hondo_Kitsune> right, in nano
<PsynoKhi0> yep
<Hondo_Kitsune> rwady to go
<PsynoKhi0> what kind of monitor is it?
<Hondo_Kitsune> LCD widescreen
<PsynoKhi0> fairly recent model then
<Hondo_Kitsune> it is a Bel'nea
<PsynoKhi0> scroll down to the Section "Monitor"
<Hondo_Kitsune> but it works in the Mac fine
<PsynoKhi0> do you have the model name?
<Hondo_Kitsune> not yet
<PsynoKhi0> I mean, on the front of the monitor, isn't there some product code string thingy?
<Hondo_Kitsune> all i know is that it is a belinea
<Hondo_Kitsune> nope
<PsynoKhi0> darn
<Hondo_Kitsune> 2230 S1W
<PsynoKhi0> ah
<Hondo_Kitsune> it was on the back
<PsynoKhi0> ty
<Hondo_Kitsune> it is aa 1680x1050W
<PsynoKhi0> Hondo_Kitsune: are you at Section "Monitor"?
<Hondo_Kitsune> yes
<Hondo_Kitsune> All that is in it is "identifier ..."
<PsynoKhi0> Hondo_Kitsune: ok add the following
<Hondo_Kitsune> shoot
<PsynoKhi0> Option "DPMS"
<Hondo_Kitsune> that it?
<PsynoKhi0> VertRefresh 60 - 60
<Hondo_Kitsune> that on a new line?
<PsynoKhi0> those 2 lines under each other
<Hondo_Kitsune> ok
<PsynoKhi0> eeep scre the sapces actually
<Hondo_Kitsune> save and startx
<PsynoKhi0> screw*
<PsynoKhi0> so
<PsynoKhi0> VertRefresh 60-60
<Hondo_Kitsune> kk
<Hondo_Kitsune> save and "startx"?
<PsynoKhi0> ok now, Section "Screen"
<Hondo_Kitsune> kk
<PsynoKhi0> if it ain't there, add:
<PsynoKhi0> DefaultDepth 16
<Hondo_Kitsune> k
<PsynoKhi0> do you have any SubSection "Display"
<Hondo_Kitsune> no
<PsynoKhi0> nothing under Section "Screen"?
<Hondo_Kitsune> dont have Subsection under screen, no
<PsynoKhi0> ok
<PsynoKhi0> let's add the following then:
<Hondo_Kitsune> kk
<PsynoKhi0> SubSection "Display"
<PsynoKhi0> Depth "16"
<Hondo_Kitsune> kk
<Hondo_Kitsune> Endsubsection?
<PsynoKhi0> Modes "1680x1050"
<PsynoKhi0> EndSubSection
<PsynoKhi0> make sure you have capital letters where indicated
<Hondo_Kitsune> kk
<TheSheep> PsynoKhi0: xorg.conf is not case-sensitive
<Hondo_Kitsune> save and startx?
<PsynoKhi0> TheSheep: well you learn something new everyday :)
<PsynoKhi0> Hondo_Kitsune: yes
<Hondo_Kitsune> Fatal error, no screens found
<PsynoKhi0> uh?
<Hondo_Kitsune> PArse error on line 49, "Display keyword requires a number to follow it"
<Hondo_Kitsune> in section "Screen"
<PsynoKhi0> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH
<PsynoKhi0> my bad
<Hondo_Kitsune> :P
<PsynoKhi0> I typed Depth "16"... there shouldn't eb quotes
<PsynoKhi0> Depth 16
<PsynoKhi0> sowwy
<Hondo_Kitsune> kk
<Hondo_Kitsune> Display is still garbled, but more "in line"
<Hondo_Kitsune> like interlacing is turned on
<Hondo_Kitsune> but not lined up
<PsynoKhi0> tough cookie!!!
<Hondo_Kitsune> no, not a cookie, Xorg
<PsynoKhi0> ok, before VertRefresh
<PsynoKhi0> add
<PsynoKhi0> HorizSync 30-81
<Hondo_Kitsune> still garbled crap :P
<PsynoKhi0> that *should* be in the range of your monitor
<Hondo_Kitsune> but is starts faster :P
<PsynoKhi0> ffs
<Hondo_Kitsune> i know
<PsynoKhi0> VertRefresh 60-75
<Hondo_Kitsune> Still garbled
<PsynoKhi0> are you sure the chrome chipset can run wide screen?
<Hondo_Kitsune> most modern ones can
<Hondo_Kitsune> the monitor is reporting 1680x1050 @ 60Hz
<PsynoKhi0> do you have a standard CRT or 2:3 LCD you could try?
<Hondo_Kitsune> afaid not
<PsynoKhi0> shoot
<Hondo_Kitsune> can we try installing VNC to get into XFCE?
<Hondo_Kitsune> so we have a GUI to play with
<Hondo_Kitsune> it is a server, so the chances are that is how it will be accessed anyway
<Hondo_Kitsune> this is our failsafe. how do we uninstall X and leave xubuntu untouched and not trying to boot it on startup
<PsynoKhi0> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=825858 hmm does that look familiar?
 * Hondo_Kitsune looks
<Hondo_Kitsune> a bit like that, but worse
<Hondo_Kitsune> I'd take a picture, but I dont have my camera with me
<PsynoKhi0> ok, then... instead of Driver "openchrome" ->  Driver "vesa"
<Hondo_Kitsune> ok hold on
<Hondo_Kitsune> IT LIVES!
<PsynoKhi0> :D
<Hondo_Kitsune> THank you *Tackle hug*
<PsynoKhi0> np
<Hondo_Kitsune> we have a console
<PsynoKhi0> you won't ebenfit from viedoe acceleration to watch movies nor 3d but...
<Hondo_Kitsune> we dont need that
<Hondo_Kitsune> it is a server :P
<Hondo_Kitsune> Thank you
<PsynoKhi0> sigh... I try again, in English
<PsynoKhi0> you won't benefit from video acceleration to watch movies nor 3d but...
<Hondo_Kitsune> IT is ok. we dont need acceleration
<PsynoKhi0> nice then, enjoy your box :)
<Hondo_Kitsune> I could kiss you, but that would be a bit gay :P
<PsynoKhi0> uh definitely...
<PsynoKhi0> so it seems the chorme driver has issues with wide screen...
<PsynoKhi0> chrome*
<Hondo_Kitsune> yahah
<Hondo_Kitsune> *hugs again*
<PsynoKhi0> hehe
<PsynoKhi0> *hugs google*
<PsynoKhi0> :P
<PsynoKhi0> TheSheep: are you around?
<TheSheep> PsynoKhi0: yes
<PsynoKhi0> TheSheep: when chenging the console keymap in /etc/default/console-setup, am I suppoed to delete the MD5 string in the file? the cimmented text  felt a bit cryptic
<PsynoKhi0> changing*
<PsynoKhi0> WTB typing skills...
<TheSheep> PsynoKhi0: it says to not touch it
<TheSheep> PsynoKhi0: and it's "aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa" on my system
<PsynoKhi0> it does?
<PsynoKhi0> uh
<PsynoKhi0> ok thanks
<PsynoKhi0> computer hangs randomly in Hardy when sound module is loaded (Sound Blaster 32 AWE ISA PnP), any taker?
<TheSheep> PsynoKhi0: maybe try on #alsa
<TheSheep> PsynoKhi0: it sounds like something low-level
<PsynoKhi0> TheSheep: ok thanks I will
<PsynoKhi0> #alsa is darn silent for a sound related chan...
<TheSheep> PsynoKhi0: well, it's Sunday evening...
<PsynoKhi0> and everyone's watching the olympics...
<PsynoKhi0> :)
<RabidLockerGnome> Hey guys, having a problem getting compiz to work, compiz-check says everything is okay though
<RabidLockerGnome> ati radeon using fglrx
<PsynoKhi0> is your 3d wroking otherwise?
<PsynoKhi0> working*
<RabidLockerGnome> haven't tried anything else yet
<PsynoKhi0> I'd start with that
<PsynoKhi0> glxinfo | grep direct
<PsynoKhi0> you might have to install a package though
<PsynoKhi0> mesa-utils or something like that
<RabidLockerGnom_> eh, well, it seems running glx gears just froze the system
<PsynoKhi0> glxinfo | grep Vendor
<PsynoKhi0> I htink
<PsynoKhi0> thin*
<PsynoKhi0> ...
<RabidLockerGnome> SGI
<PsynoKhi0> should be ATI
<RabidLockerGnome> wait
<RabidLockerGnome> ATI Technologies Inc.
<PsynoKhi0> ah
<RabidLockerGnome> it seems to be set up correctly, i dont know why it's dying :-\
<PsynoKhi0> glxinfo | grep Direct
<RabidLockerGnome> Yes
<The-Kernel> what's the -rt kernel for?
<TheSheep> The-Kernel: real time kernel, for time-sensitive uses
<TheSheep> The-Kernel: like sound and video editing/recording
<The-Kernel> what if I do a lot of virtualization
<PsynoKhi0> RabidLockerGnome: hmm... have you run aticonfig --initial -f from a console?
<The-Kernel> I use VirtualBox a lot
<TheSheep> The-Kernel: no :)
<The-Kernel> should I also use the virtual kernel?
<RabidLockerGnome> PsynoKhi0, no, let me run it though. im pretty sure it should do it when enabling the driver
<PsynoKhi0> RabidLockerGnome: close everything you have running first
<RabidLockerGnome> did
<PsynoKhi0> and log out of your session
<RabidLockerGnome> do i need to remove the Load "glx" module?
<RabidLockerGnome> i cant remember
<PsynoKhi0> nvm that for now
<RabidLockerGnome> alright lemme retry this thing now. it looked configured before, but i'll test it anyway
<RabidLockerGnome> brb
<RabidLockerGnome> PsynoKhi0, failure again
<RabidLockerGnome> doesnt just fail, it locks up :-( wtf
<PsynoKhi0> did the aticonfig work?
<RabidLockerGnome> well yeah
<PsynoKhi0> no warning message, nothing asking you to run as root or anything?
<RabidLockerGnome> well i ran it as sudo
<PsynoKhi0> ok
<PsynoKhi0> what card is it?
<RabidLockerGnome> ati radeon 9600
<RabidLockerGnome> have used it with compiz and other 3d before, so its weird
<PsynoKhi0> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Manual_Method_.28installing_Catalyst_8.7.29 have you done anything of this at all?
<RabidLockerGnome> didn't have to
<RabidLockerGnome> used ubuntu's restricted driver manager
<PsynoKhi0> ok this one then http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide#Method_1:_Install_the_driver_the_Ubuntu_Way
<MeanderingCode> I need to fix alsa so more than one program can use sound...this has become a huge issue
<MeanderingCode> I always get "device or resource busy"
<TheSheep> MeanderingCode: use dmix
<PsynoKhi0> RabidLockerGnome: how do your Software Sources look like?
<RabidLockerGnome> hmm PsynoKhi0 lemme try some of the Device tweaks and then report back
<RabidLockerGnome> software sources are same as from installed
<RabidLockerGnome> i just installed this puppy like an hour ago
<TheSheep> MeanderingCode: http://alsa.opensrc.org/home/w/org/opensrc/alsa/index.php?title=DmixPlugin
<PsynoKhi0> RabidLockerGnome: have a look at them too
<TheSheep> MeanderingCode: look unde 'the simple approach'
<RabidLockerGnome> everythings normal
<PsynoKhi0> RabidLockerGnome: "normal" is subjective
<RabidLockerGnome> i can always try to enable the proposed or backports
<RabidLockerGnome> but for now, i'll try this, brb
<PsynoKhi0> main, extra, universe, multiverse on the first tab?
<MeanderingCode> TheSheep: looking now
<RabidLockerGnome> yes, PsynoKhi0
<PsynoKhi0> RabidLockerGnome: proposed and backports are more likely to mess up your installation even more IMO
<RabidLockerGnome> true true, but brb
<RabidLockerGnome> Hey that was awesome! restarted, then ran compiz, and my computer restarted :-)
<RabidLockerGnome> PsynoKhi0, definitely not the desired result :-P
<PsynoKhi0> nope
<PsynoKhi0> gets kinda hard, not knowing exactly what you did
<PsynoKhi0> anyway... let's try to following
<PsynoKhi0> grep Driver /etc/X1/xorg.conf
<PsynoKhi0> oops
<PsynoKhi0> grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<PsynoKhi0> is fglrx in there?
<RabidLockerGnome> yup
<PsynoKhi0> stupid of me, glxinfo said so...
<MeanderingCode> TheSheep: I'm using pulseaudio, my .asoundrc is pretty basic: http://pastebin.com/d6b1ec1d5
<PsynoKhi0> grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<RabidLockerGnome> PsynoKhi0, http://pastebin.com/m5d0dba07
<MeanderingCode> TheSheep: so my question is how to integrate the simple or the complex approach with pulseaudio using dmix and the rest of everything using pulseaudio
<RabidLockerGnome> nope, no errors in the Xorg log
<MeanderingCode> TheSheep: Using pulseaudio had solved this problem for me, but if I have to restart it at any point, it won't start again (because the device or resource is busy :)
<MeanderingCode> TheSheep: wait....slave.pcm?
<RabidLockerGnome> see, it's weird, everything is set up correctly, yet FAIL
<PsynoKhi0> RabidLockerGnome: AGP card?
<RabidLockerGnome> yes
<RabidLockerGnome> are there AGP issues now?
<PsynoKhi0> RabidLockerGnome: hang on, I'll brb
<RabidLockerGnome> k
<TheSheep> MeanderingCode: I've given up on pulseaudio after a while, so I cannot really help here, I used dmix and it worked, so...
<qwertzo> hi
<qwertzo> I would like to remove some entries from my "Application" menu
<qwertzo> can someone assist me?
<TheSheep> qwertzo: System -> Synaptic Package Manager
<TheSheep> qwertzo: you can install and uninstall applications with it
<qwertzo> I know
<qwertzo> those entires are left from wine software that I already uninstalled through wine
<TheSheep> qwertzo: ah, it's in ~/.local/share/wine
<TheSheep> qwertzo: ah, it's in ~/.local/share/applications/wine, sorry
<qwertzo> ok, I have that directory
<qwertzo> do I need to remove the content I would like to get rid of?
<TheSheep> yes
<MeanderingCode> TheSheep: fair enough
<MeanderingCode> :)
<qwertzo> thx that did the trick :)
<PsynoKhi0> ok let's see, I should have some useful xorg.conf here
<PsynoKhi0> erm
<PsynoKhi0> Rabid?
<PsynoKhi0> :/
<ricardofabia> Hi
<ricardofabia> First timer.
<ricardofabia> How do I use this?
<qwertzo> define "this"
<ricardofabia> IRC. sorry. :)
<TheSheep> you are doing fine
<ricardofabia> Well I guess I made it this far...
<ricardofabia> As a matter of fact I came here in search for help
<TheSheep> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ricardofabia> Well, I have xubuntu installed in a Dell Dimension 2400, and the CDs won't automount (they don't show on desktop or Thunar). Is there a way to fix that?
<qwertzo> all CDs. or does this apply to audio CDs - I ask coz I had that issue recently
<TheSheep> ricardofabia: is automounting enabled in thunar edit->preferences->advanced->vlume manager settings?
<ricardofabia> Audio CDs mostly
<TheSheep> ricardofabia: ah, audio cds won't mount
<ricardofabia> why?
<TheSheep> ricardofabia: there is no filesystem on them
<TheSheep> ricardofabia: you need some music player to play them
<ricardofabia> ahn. And how can I get them to play automagically like ubuntu?
<qwertzo> isn't there an ISO 9661 or something on them?
<ricardofabia> I installed exaile
<ricardofabia> but still no go
<TheSheep> ricardofabia: you can set it in that volume manager settings
<TheSheep> ricardofabia: you can get there either from thunar's settings, or from the setting manager
<ricardofabia> I tried. It says that the location is not valid or something like that
<TheSheep> ricardofabia: when exactly does it say this?
<ricardofabia> let me try and give you more useful information
<qwertzo> "﻿sound juicer" worked for me
<TheSheep> qwertzo: that's for ripping
<qwertzo> but it can also playback songs and it starts automatically when I insert a CD
<TheSheep> cool
<ricardofabia> when I place the CD in totem pops up and says "An error occurred Location not found"
<qwertzo> that also happens for me even with video DVDs
<TheSheep> ricardofabia: yes, change totem to exaile in volume manager settings, 'multimedia' tab
<ricardofabia> there says "totem cdda:/" should I change to "exaile cdda:/"?
<TheSheep> ricardofabia: exaile %d
<TheSheep> ricardofabia: or: exaile /dev/cdrom
<TheSheep> ricardofabia: I'm not sure how to tell exaile from the command line to play a cd
<TheSheep> ricardofabia: if you run 'exaile --help' in terminal, it should tell you
<qwertzo> isn't it /media/cdrom or is that the same?
<TheSheep> qwertzo: gotcha
<TheSheep> qwertzo: but that's the directory where it mounts to
<TheSheep> qwertzo: and audio cds don't mount
<TheSheep> qwertzo: /dev/cdrom is the device itself
<ricardofabia> hmmm. There are two CD rom drives though. How can I make it play regardless of which one I use?
<qwertzo> I have no device called /dev/cdrom
<TheSheep> ricardofabia: in theory, if you put d% in there, it should get substituted with the path to the right cdrom
<qwertzo> forget what I've sad, I have a device called /dev/cdrom
<TheSheep> qwertzo: it should be a link
<qwertzo> yup: /dev/cdrom -> scd0
<qwertzo> farewell and thx for the help
<ricardofabia> okay. Now it opens the CD. But I still have to click play. This is for my grandma and I would like it to play the CD automatically.
<ricardofabia> Well I guess I will have to educate her as to where the "play" button is. :)
<TheSheep> ricardofabia: I'm sure there is some command-line parameter for exaile to start playing automatically
<ricardofabia> I tried exaile d% --play but it only works with already running instances.
<TheSheep> ricardofabia: you could start exaile at login...
<ricardofabia> oh well I will look into exaile later. Thank you very much for your help
<TheSheep> you are welcome, don't hesitate to ask if you have any other problems :)
<ricardofabia> It also opens two instances of exaile.
<ricardofabia> hehehe. It is getting interesting
<ubuntu> I have a 512mb usb thumb drive and would like to run xubuntu on it.  I'm currently using the live cd for ubuntu 8.04.
<PsynoKhi0> 512 mb will most probably be too little for the full desktop installation
<Firefishe> PsynoKhi0:  How big is xfce, anyway?
<Firefishe> I really just want a few things.  flash functionality and java for the browser, and an irc client, and that's really about it
<Firefishe> still too small?
<Firefishe> How about basic ubuntu with fluxbox?
<PsynoKhi0> I don't know exactly, but your best bet would be to build you ubuntu from the ground up using the server installation
<PsynoKhi0> your ubuntu*
<Firefishe> server installation light?
<PsynoKhi0> even the live cds take more than 512MB
<Firefishe> I had a 1gb drive, but it has currently gone missing.  I really should use a 2 or 4 gigger for the best results
<Firefishe> incidentally, can the usb drive be used simultaneously as swap space?
<TheSheep> Firefishe: very bad idea
<Firefishe> just wanted to know
<Firefishe> I've never done it before, and just thought it might be able to read two partitions.
<TheSheep> Firefishe: flash drives can only support several hundred overwrites of the same spot
<PsynoKhi0> that would wear out your flashdrive fast
<PsynoKhi0> stuff like Asus EEE PC ship without swap for that reason
<Firefishe> I'm getting a new laptop in mid-october when my loan money becomes available at school, but I'm just wanting to get my old x86 lappie here working without me having to boot up the live cd all the time\
<Firefishe> eee pc is solid state, right?
<PsynoKhi0> yes
<TheSheep> Firefishe: part of it
<TheSheep> Firefishe: it has two drives, because ssd is so expensive
<TheSheep> Firefishe: the other one is a normla flash
<TheSheep> normal
<Firefishe> I see
<TheSheep> at least that's how it is with the 9" model
<Firefishe> ah...that the new one?
<TheSheep> the newer one, yes
<Firefishe> I'm debating on whether to get a touch screen laptop for linux this time around.  Thing is, I'll be programming with C# at school, so I suppose windows will have to be part of it.  Unless I can use the Eclipse extension or something.
<PsynoKhi0> weird, what I've read only stated that the SSD drive was split in two
<PsynoKhi0> anyway...
<PsynoKhi0> Firefishe: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/ would be a good place to start
<PsynoKhi0> they mention 1GB or more for ubuntu installations
<PsynoKhi0> but that's from the liveCD
<TheSheep> ubuntu is pretty bloated, mostly because this "should work out of the box" policy
<TheSheep> other distros can be much slimmer
<Firefishe> yes, PsynoKhi0, I've been perusing pendrive.  PCLinux might be a good choice.  I just like debian-based stuff, and apt-get.
<Firefishe> You say the server edition of ubuntu might work as a base, then work up from there?
<PsynoKhi0> with "might" as the keyword, yes
<PsynoKhi0> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD that option might work too
<PsynoKhi0> I've not tried it myself so I can't speak from experience
<Firefishe> I'm downloading the minimal 9.5mb iso of hardy 8.04.  The thing is, I'm using a live cd right now so I can't just go and burn anything right now.
<PsynoKhi0> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/jeos if you want some basic stuff up and running at once maybe...
<MeanderingCode> can anyone point me to a comprehensive writeup of the soundsystem approach xubuntu 8.04 implemented?
<MeanderingCode> my issues here are ridiculous when 7.10 worked so flawlessly and 8.04 didn't even shift to pulse (xubuntu) and it might not be an issue if I could find documentation
<PsynoKhi0> Firefishe: you want to put it on a laptop, right?
<PsynoKhi0> MeanderingCode: looks like we're in the same boat :)
<MeanderingCode> PsynoKhi0: any leads?  Does your sound work at all? (I've managed something that could be called working)
<Firefishe> PsynoKhi0:  Yes
<Firefishe> PsynoKhi0: I want to put it on a usb drive and run that on my laptop
<PsynoKhi0> MeanderingCode: it works fine on my laptop, my old desktop freezes as long as the sound module is loaded... gutsy worked great... I've been digging through logs and web pages since Hardy was released, still no clue
<PsynoKhi0> Firefishe: any particular reason for running it from a usb drive instead of the internal one?
<MeanderingCode> PsynoKhi0: by chance does this have to do with device hw:0 (or whichever) being busy / only one app can use sound at a time, or anything of the sort?
<PsynoKhi0> MeanderingCode: what exactly is your issue?
<Firefishe> PsynoKhi0:  Internal hard disk is toast.
<Firefishe> PsynoKhi0:  Hence the desire to use the flash drive.
<PsynoKhi0> Firefishe: that's a good reason...
<MeanderingCode> PsynoKhi0: sound not working
<Firefishe> ;) heh
<MeanderingCode> PsynoKhi0: I'll be back shortly and can get more into it
<PsynoKhi0> MeanderingCode: I don't even get any error message, the darn thing goes "Go Go Cucumber Mode!" and the reset button is the only way out
<PsynoKhi0> Firefishe: hmm how much RAM do you have on your laptop?
<PsynoKhi0> Firefishe: either way a swap looks like a no-no which rules out hibernation
<Firefishe> PsynoKhi0:  A gig (946 useable)
<Firefishe> i dont' use hibernation anyway
<PsynoKhi0> oo that's pretty comfy
<PsynoKhi0> Firefishe: I would recommend using a LiveCD as your OS and your USB for storage actually
<PsynoKhi0> unless you really need to free up your cd drive
<PsynoKhi0> that way it would be up and running in no time
<Firefishe> PsynoKhi0: I'm having trouble getting java to download and do anything worthwhile in the browser.  I'm sure it has something to do with the ramdisk that the live cd is using.  I"m actually using the live cd now
<Firefishe> oddly enough, the .deb package 'flashplugin-nonfree' is working perfectly.
<PsynoKhi0> Firefishe: my bad, I meant, using a LiveCD from a distro which is meant to be run as a livecd
<PsynoKhi0> ubuntu's livecd is more a "try before you buy" kind of deal
<Firefishe> I'm going through a selective process.  I only need a few key programs to make this work effectively.  I figure I can use fluxbox as my window manager on the usb drive, which would leave more room for other things.  First, I've got to get *something* on the pen drive.
<PsynoKhi0> debian-based ones though...
<Firefishe> PsynoKhi0:  is Mint Linux a debian-based, live cd distro?
<Breetai> Is there some way after installing Xbuntu to run the Migration Assistant to bring over additional windows users profiles?
<PsynoKhi0> Mint is an off shoot of Ubuntu AFAIK
<PsynoKhi0> kinda
<Firefishe> I have knoppix 5.3.1 but knoppix doesn't work with my wi-fi card
<PsynoKhi0> Firefishe: how about Slax or Wolvix?
<Firefishe> PsynoKhi0:  I've never tried them.  I guess I need to ask, how would using them help me get my thumb drive to work?
<Firefishe> I am of the opinion that www.pendrivelinux.com is geared toward windows users getting linux on their thumb drives...weird.
<PsynoKhi0> Firefishe: if you still want to install a bootable distro on your usb drive... not much
<PsynoKhi0> hang on
<Firefishe> k
<PsynoKhi0> checking the lgith distros I know of, if you can make them run easily from a pendrive
<PsynoKhi0> light*
<Firefishe> PsynoKhi0:  slax looks promising.  wolvix includes xfce, but just lists the .iso files.
<Firefishe> slax has a simple usb method
<PsynoKhi0> Firefishe: PuppyLinux och Damn Small Linux might work too... only thing is, Puppy always runs as root (I don't like that) and DSL is more geared toward older hardware (2.4 kernel among other things)
<PsynoKhi0> on the bright side they are small
<Firefishe> I'm d/l slax
<Firefishe> pop the file on to the drive, do one command, and you're done
<Firefishe> since it's probably best if I reformat it as a fat32 system, I'll pblky use the ***.bat command ;)
<Firefishe> now I *think* this laptop's bios can boot from usb ;) hee
<Firefishe> *crosses fins*
<PsynoKhi0> Firefishe: heh... I've gone through a couple of threads, one was about a guy getting slax on a 512MB USB drive and activating java
<PsynoKhi0> are you burning your livecds from a working linux distro?
<PsynoKhi0> or still d/ling from your laptop?
<PsynoKhi0> from/to...
<Firefishe> d/l from my laptop
<Firefishe> I have no way to burn anything
<Firefishe> I have a usb dvd burner, but I lost the power supply dc adapter for it.
#xubuntu 2009-08-03
<billybigrigger> hey all
<billybigrigger> how does one make deluge appear?
<billybigrigger> the process is running, i've tried opening a new torrent to make the window pop up, but i can't alt-tab it, and its not in my gnome-do dock
<billybigrigger> im running xfce with no panels, just gnome-do dock
<Whatever> Hello
<Whatever> Anybody who is familar with the program "VideoCut"?
<Didrik> Anybody who have had the same problem and fixed? I start VideoCut and load a file. I get this error "Floating point exception" and it crashes...
<echosystm> hi guys
<echosystm> i need help
<echosystm> can someone pastebin the defauly policykit.conf for me ?
<echosystm> its found at /etc/PolicyKit/PolicyKit.conf
<echosystm> anyone? cmon, it will take 2 seconds
<th0r> echosystm: hang on
<echosystm> thanks
<th0r> well...pastebinit didn't like that <smile>....hang on
<th0r> ah heck...
<th0r> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<th0r> can't get anywhere on port 80!
<echosystm> :/
<th0r> can't even raise google!
<osiris> how do i make the panel transparent
<moodog> Morning :)
<gnomefreak> .win 20
<R1cochet> im trying to take a screenshot of a GDM theme i made, but when u run gdmthemetester it opens the window fine and the theme comes up but once i click on the window it resizes to 1600x1200, larger than actual resolution
<psycho_oreos> if pgrep can translate the name of the process into process ID what's the program that can do the versa of that? converting process ID back to the process? trying to find out using fuser -m /dev/dsp  to see which process names are using it but its showing process ID rather than process names
<cesarpinto1980> Hello again guys
<cesarpinto1980> do you know what is the best way to adjust my screen resolution?
<cesarpinto1980> i only get 800x600
<cesarpinto1980> i need much bigger than that
<cesarpinto1980> maybe i can share screen with someone to help me sort this out?
<cesarpinto1980> is really driving me nuts :-)
<psycho_oreos> cesarpinto1980, did you try Applications > Settings > Display ?
<cesarpinto1980> yes
<cesarpinto1980> doesnt show me the resolution
<psycho_oreos> and 800x600 was the highest it could go?
<cesarpinto1980> yess
<psycho_oreos> which video card you got?
<cesarpinto1980> im not sure
<cesarpinto1980> is a packard bell laptop
<cesarpinto1980> easynote
<psycho_oreos> pastebin your lspci -k output
<psycho_oreos> !pastebin | cesarpinto1980
<ubottu> cesarpinto1980: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<cesarpinto1980> ?
<psycho_oreos> !terminal | cesarpinto1980
<ubottu> cesarpinto1980: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<psycho_oreos> once you have opened that up type in "lspci -k" (without quotes) and hit enter.. copy and paste that into pastebin
<cesarpinto1980> ok
<cesarpinto1980> got it psycho_oreos
<cesarpinto1980> http://paste.ubuntu.com/246018/
<psycho_oreos> mmm sis video chip
<psycho_oreos> sis video chipsets are problematic if anything
<cesarpinto1980> thats just my luck
<cesarpinto1980> :-(
<psycho_oreos> how long you had the laptop for?
<cesarpinto1980> couple of years?
<cesarpinto1980> is not the greatest but is the only one i can afford :-)
<psycho_oreos> you may have some luck with this: http://www.winischhofer.eu/linuxsisvga.shtml
<psycho_oreos> no not only is it not the greatest but it'll throw all sorts of challenges at you
<cesarpinto1980> gonna check that out
<cesarpinto1980> thanks mate!
<psycho_oreos> nw
<cagey> Good day.  Is anyone on to assist with a prob w/a fresh xubuntu install?
<cody-somerville> cagey, Just ask your problem :-)
<cagey> sorry, bouncing between apps!
<cagey> I have a fresh 904 xubuntu install on a 233MHz/256MB PC and when it boots, it loads X but I never get a desktop /wicons.  I get solid background and mouse pointer and nothing else.
<cagey> Upon a receommendation, I deleted the home/users/.cache and then it boots to completion.  What's in the cache that's causing this to happen?
<cagey> Also, I need help to add more options to allow a higher resolution for my monitor
<shooree> hi. how is it that I get this error message (in dmesg) when trying to mount an .iso file: "[ 5757.503252] ISOFS: Unable to identify CD-ROM format."? It worked flawlessly before and I'm trying to mount it in a purposefully made dir
<shooree> Gmount gives the following crap: "An error occured, wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,       missing codepage or helper program, or other error"
<shooree> I repeat, it worked like a charm a day ago.
<TheSheep> shooree: on the same file?
<TheSheep> shooree: looks like the file is somehow broken
<shooree> oh
<shooree> you mean, it got damaged?
<shooree> and yes, it's the same .iso
<TheSheep> what happens if you run the 'file' command on it?
<shooree> says "data"
<TheSheep> not much information...
<shooree> I supposed so...
<shooree> it's a game dvd, which I tried to install and failed. so I removed it and wanted to try again, but I haven't touched he .iso itself, besides that one mounting when I installed it first
<shooree> isn't there a way to mount the thing?
<shooree> I''ll stay on the channel, so if anyone has any idea, please be so kind to throw it my way. I'm quite desperate since my notebook dvd drive flopped and I can't get another .iso copy in less than a few days. Thanks.
<shooree> oh my god, I did it
<shooree> with a simple 'sudo mount -o loop'! 'mount -t iso9660' gave me the errors above and for some reason this thing doesn't.
<th0r> shooree: mount -o loop -t iso9660 file.iso /mnt/test
<shooree> what does that do?
<shooree> and should I 'umount' before doing that?
<th0r> shooree: that should mount the iso....you have the mount command split in two. I just got here, so didn't see everything, but your last line above has two mount commands
<shooree> and why would I do it anyway, since I got it to work
<shooree> oh
<shooree> well, you misread
<shooree> sorry to confuse you
<shooree> the first part is what worked, the second one gave me errors
<th0r> ok...should keep quiet til I get the whole story <smile>
<shooree> :)
<shooree> good reflexes, though
<th0r> got a whole directory of two line help files....notes I have picked up off irc and such
<TheSheep> th0r: try zim :)
<th0r> TheSheep: I have it...love it
<cagey> I have a prob where the /home/user/.cache files are causing my fresh install to not strart-up completely.  After deleting them, I get full start-up.  Ideas?
<knome> cagey, do you experience this after every reboot or was it just one-time?
<cagey> seems to be every time that I do NOT delete the contents of that dir
<knome> okay
<knome> weird
<cagey> stalls just before desktop fully loads.  I have background colour and mouse pointer but no control or anything else!
<cagey> cant right click either
<knome> cagey, so what do you exactly have in your .cache?
<cagey> oh hey! Thanks for the delete cache tip from yesterday.  It has started me down the troubleshooting path
<cagey> lemme check...
<knome> cagey, no problem. :) i think you might try to narrow the problem down by deleting one subdir at a time and seeing if that helps
<cagey> .cache dir contains "sessions" and "Thunar" dirs
<knome> okay
<knome> cagey, see applications -> settings -> sessions and startup
<knome> cagey, there might be something in there that is stopping you from logging in, though i don't know what that could be
<cagey> I get past the login screen already
<knome> yay:)
<cagey> (S&S open now)
<knome> see the "application autostart" and "session" tabs
<knome> i have little ideas of what it could be, but you might try to disable some things you don't essentially need at startup
<knome> something like the update manager or hardware drivers
<cagey> knome, disabling and restarting...
<cagey> this may time a "minute"...
<knome> hehe okay
<cagey> I should actually dump *buntu cause it's still too much for this machine to run.  Ironically, I just wanted to get *any* OS on it to give it away.
<th0r> cagey: have you looked at damnsmalllinux?
<th0r> cagey: or puppy linux?
<knome> cagey, it would be nice to know what caused the problem in the first place, though ;)
<cagey> I have puppy but could get the CD to boot ast night from CDR
<cagey> I am "in between projects" at the moment so I'm looking at this as a learning opportunity. :)
<th0r> cagey: another you might consider is mepis...they pride themselves on working with oddball hw
<cagey> I dont think this is odd, just o*l*d
<cagey> (box has booted to blank screenso I'm rm cache again and rebooting...)
<cagey> th0r, I tried AntiX MEPIS but it said my CPU wasnt supported
<cagey> or something to that effect
<cagey> knome, standby... still trying to boot :(
<cagey> sucessful boot after rm cache.  now will shutdown and reboot to test disabled items...
<FelineMonstrosit> Hi, could someone please tell me how to set different wallpapers for different workspaces?
<cagey> knome, box booted fully after disabling items in "application autostart" dialogue so I may be close to solution.
<cagey> going to reboot again to verify...
<cagey> knome, the box has fully booted twicw in a row so I'll just need to take a coser look at those options in the "autostart" dialogue and either leave them off or continue to narrow down the culprit.
<knome> cagey, also try *save session* when you log out
<mav0r> hi folks. i would like to set up dual screen mode on my thinkpad x200 notebook.
<mav0r> in the settings i just see one display but in the desktop settings it lists both displays... any idea how i can disable the mirroring =)?
<TheSheep> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<mav0r> thanks alot TheSheep ;)
<zachary> hello
<knome> !hi | zachary
<ubottu> zachary: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<zachary> knome: how are you?
<knome> i'm fine thanks. and you?
<zachary> not too bad, I was curious what some differences between xubuntu and ubuntu minus one having GNOME as default and one with XFCE
<knome> that's the major difference. other differences are different default set of applications, for example, and some different configurations.
<knome> all the applications in xubuntu are chosen to be lightweight but still featurerich, not only the desktop environment
<knome> of course, you can install any application in both the systems, because the repositories are shared.
<zachary> ah, does ubuntu come with all the tools I would need to configure my system, such as networking and the like, or does it just use the GNOME wizard?
<zachary> s
<knome> both use network-manager as the interface for configuring networking, once your hardware is recognised.
<knome> and basically either both should or should not recognise the hardware, there should not be a difference
<zachary> they both use the same kernel I'm imagining
<knome> you can install "xubuntu" in your ubuntu machine by installing the xubuntu-desktop package and selecting xfwm4 session from gdm
<knome> yes, the same kernel.
<knome> (as long as you have the same X.XX version, of course)
<zachary> I'm interested in switching, because I don't have the time to administrate Slackware machines these days
<knome> right. so do you run slackware with xfce?
<zachary> yes
<knome> okay. i suppose you should try xubuntu then.
<knome> as you might have understood, there's not a lot difference
<zachary> I was figuring the integration would be much better with Xubuntu though
<knome> and if you need some tool that is in ubuntu, you can get it in xubuntu just by installing it.
<knome> (or an app, likewise)
<zachary> luckily I'm familiar with apt from Debian :D
<TwoToneSpirit> Hello.  I just installed xfce, and upon loading its session, I am running waaaayyy slow - much slower than with gnome.  I like xfce both in theory and in appearance - am I doing something wrong?  (xorg is the top process, dominating my CPU)
#xubuntu 2009-08-04
<knome> SiDi, :P
<U81> Hi everyone.
<U81> I'm a newbie and wanted to see how good linux really is?
<U81> I installed Xubuntu 9.04 on my old desktop and everything went fine.
<U81> I logged into the desktop and connected to the net.
<U81> All went well btu when I rebooted, the desktop is a blank blue screen with no menus etc.
<U81> I thought the installation got corrupted and reinstalled the same.
<U81> First time all went well and after a reboot the same problem occurs.
<U81> so everytime i log into Xubuntu, the desktop is a blue screen with no menus, taskbars etc.
<U81> When i press CTRL+ALT+F1, the tty console opens.
<U81> When I type CTRL+ALT+DEL, the logoff screen appears.
<knome> U81, delete ~/.cache where ~ is /home/yourusername
<U81> But when I log back into the user account, again a blue screen.
<U81> I'm sorry I don''t know where to find it
<knome> U81, you might have to do that every time until we find a possible bug that is causing that
<knome> log in from tty1, for example
<U81> But, I'm sorry, I don't know what do I have to delete and how.
<U81> So, I need to press CTRL+ALT+F1, am I correct
<knome> U81, ctrl+alt+f1 and login
<U81> ok
<U81> then
<U81> I'm typing on my laptop and doing as you say on my desktop now.
<knome> rm -rf .cache
<U81> logged in
<U81> now what do I do
<knome> U81, rm -rf .cache
<U81> did that. next please?
<knome> just reboot
<knome> and you should be able to log in
<knome> with GUI
<U81> ok.
<U81> So I just press CTRL+ALT+del to reboot. Am I right?
<knome> no
<U81> so what do I do?
<knome> 'sudo reboot' without the 's would work from the terminal
<U81> Please excuse me for this, but what exactly should I type in?
<knome> sudo reboot
<U81> ok.
<U81> I'll let you know in a minute if it worked.
<knome> okay, sure.
<U81> while the comp restarts, may I ask you, how to log back into the GUI from the TTY prompt?
<U81> knome, only blue screen again.
<U81> no success
<knome> U81, interesting... how much ram do you have?
<U81> 384MB
<U81> oh. it's worked now.
<knome> okay.
<knome> what was wrong the first time then?
<U81> Sorry about the premature answer.
<U81> No, it just took a lot of time to show the desktop.
<U81> only blue screen was visible intially.
<U81> Can you also please tell me how to log back into GUI from TTY
<U81> knome, is this blue screen problem a known issue?
<knome> U81, i've heard it a few times
<U81> knome, thank you very much for your kind assitance.
<knome> U81, no problem.
<knome> U81, oh, from tty you get back to TTY with ctrl+alt+f7 (or f9)
<U81> knome, will this blue screen problem keep on recurring
<U81> knome, you mean from tty I get back to GUI by pressing CTRL+alt+F7 o
<U81> how to run the crucial memory scanner windows.exe file on xubuntu? or is there a substitute?
<knome> U81, memtest, if you want to test if your memory is okay
<knome> U81, yes, ctrl+alt+f7 and you get back to GUI
<knome> U81, there would be no point to run the windows memory scanner in ubuntu because there is (way better) native alternatives
<U81> memtest is available online is it? or are you referring to memtest option the grub? Also, how can I find out if I can upgrade to more memory or not?
<knome> !info memtest
<ubottu> Package memtest does not exist in jaunty
<knome> !info memtest86
<ubottu> Package memtest86 does not exist in jaunty
<knome> !info memtest86+
<ubottu> memtest86+ (source: memtest86+): thorough real-mode memory tester. In component main, is standard. Version 2.11-3ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 119 kB, installed size 388 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64 lpia hurd-i386)
<knome> U81, memtest is installed by default, you don't need to install it neither use the live cd
<U81> knome,so what do I do to get memtest running?
<knome> U81, whether you can upgrade to more memory or not... you have to consult the pc details (if it has empty slots - or, if you can replace the memory sticks with bigger ones)
<knome> uh, i don't know about the command
<U81> knome, I know I don't have any free slots. The motherboard is very old, I don't know of another way of checking whether the motherbaord will accept bigger memory sticks.
<knome> SiDi, do you remember the memtest launch command/can test it?
<knome> i'm not on a (x)ubuntu machine right now so i can't check it myself
<U81> knome, if you can give me instructions, I can check it right now on the xubuntu machine.
<SiDi> i dont knome
<U81> do I need to go to tty or GUI
<SiDi> isnt it on boot ?
<U81> I think so just as well? Is there however another way of starting it from within xubuntu?
<U81> Also, what results should I look for?
<knome> U81, well, "no bad sectors" or sth
<knome> yes, i suppose it is on grub as well actually..
<knome> but you have to go to grub first manually
<knome> and then select the memtest
<U81> knome, so I have to restart to get to the grub manually? Correct?
<knome> U81, yes. it's the "boot menu"
<U81> ok.
<knome> U81, i think the default waiting time is 3-5 seconds or so
<U81> I'll get at that now.
<knome> okay.
<knome> U81, remember, memtest is infinite
<U81> knome, thanks once again for all your kind assitance.
<knome> U81, but you should check about 2 hours for the memory
<U81> knome, thanks again.
<knome> U81, and see if it's still intact after that
<knome> U81, no problem.
<U81> Hopefully the memory is fine.
<knome> yeah.
<U81> I must say that even with 384MB xubuntu is not as quick as I thought it would be?
<knome> U81, you have to remember xubuntu is a OS from 2009 and 384 ram was much many years a go.
<knome> U81, 2 gigs of ram isn't that crazy on a normal pc anymore
<U81> that you are right about.? I however, thought that installing Xubuntu might make my old comp resusable, I'm not sure of that yet anyway.
<knome> i think it is. 384 quite a lot.
<knome> as long as you don't run many apps parallel, you will be fine
<U81> knome, in fact I ordered 512 i.e. 2x256. But, I think one of the 256mb sticks is faulty.
<knome> :/
<U81> knome, I have now set the memory test on, so I guess, I can now go to sleep for 2 hours!!
<U81> thanks again knome.
<knome> no problem, again :)
<knome> good night ;)
<penguin42> hi
 * penguin42 is trying xubuntu today (normally a Gnome user) - but some things aren't entirely obvious to me (I'm on karmic)
<knome> see you later ->
<penguin42> simplest question - how do I add a launcher to the panel for an item that's on the menus?
<U81> knome, I was messing regarding sleeping. I'm in Ireland and it's 13:45 hrs here.
<U81> I'm in the office working on the office computer.
<U81> sure thing
<penguin42> anyone?
 * penguin42 wonders why new apps seem to be appearing at the bottom of the stack
<knome> penguin42, adding new launchers -> right-click panel -> add new items -> launcher (no, you can't yet drag and drop :/)
<knome> penguin42, "bottom of the stack" ?
<penguin42> knome: Thanks, I did add stuff with new launcher in the end - after trying drag and drop and also trying right click on the options in the menu :-)
<penguin42> knome: Yeh, new windows seem to keep appearing below all the others
<knome> oh rigth
<knome> *right
<knome> see settings -> window manager, tab "focus"
<penguin42> which is a bit of a pain when you have a window full screen
<penguin42> knome: Yeh, and I explicitly don't have focus on new windows or raise on focus - but it still surprises me that it's defaulting to behind stuff
<knome> hmm
<knome> there was some discussion about this but i can't remember what was the outcome or even what exactly was discussed
 * penguin42 doesn't like notification boxes suddenly appearing and taking the focus - but it's the placement in the stack which is surprising me - I'd still things to be visible when they're opened!
<penguin42> ^like
<knome> i have "focus to new windows" enabled but "raise on focus" disabled
<penguin42> nod
<knome> and i think that's the way i suppose you'd want it too
<knome> i don't use notification boxes so...
<penguin42> yes, although actually I don't want focus on new either - just want the window to be visible
<knome> hmmh, i think there's a logical inconsistency, if you don't want focus for it but want it to be visible
<penguin42> is there anyway to change the keybindings on the window menus?
<knome> what do you mean?
<knome> the alt+f for file menu?
<knome> or..?
<penguin42> no, the alt-space menu
<knome> not that i know of at least
<penguin42> quite a few of the ones I use a lot don't seem to have bindings
<knome> hmm
<penguin42> the gnome bindings on that menu are quite nice - e.g. alt-space, t to force a window to stay on the top or a to keep it on all desktops
<knome> right...
<knome> i suppose you could wait for other insights or ask #xfce
<penguin42> oh, didn't know #xfce, I'll look there
<penguin42> ok, one last question - is there a shortcut for screenlock?
<knome> you can create one
<knome> i'm not sure if there is one by default - i don't use lock either..
<penguin42> ?JOIN ~XFCE
<penguin42> oops
<dutchman> I asked in #ubuntu, but didnt get a response, so i figured I would try here too. I want to add a small script to run first thing after init, Im used to looking in /etc/inittab to find the scripts that it runs, but ubuntu dosent have this file (initng?) Anyone know where I should be looking
<knome> dutchman, are you running ubuntu or xubuntu?
<dutchman> on this computer ubuntu, on my laptop xubuntu.
<penguin42> dutchman: Do you have a preference for how soon - do you just want it to happen before login?
<dutchman> hopefully before /proc gets mounted
<penguin42> dutchman: It looks like /etc/init has all the equivalents of /etc/iniitab - one file per entry
<dutchman> you mean init.d
<penguin42> dutchman: No I don't
<penguin42> dutchman: /etc/init.d are the scripts that are linked to the run levels in /etc/rc*.d , /etc/init looks like the replacement for /etc/inittab
<penguin42> anyway, if I wanted just to add something small during boot up just for my machine I think the easiest think would be to add it to /etc/rc.local
<dutchman> well then, its a different file in ubuntu. but knowing that its possibly renamed is pretty much the start i need
<dutchman> no, i want to use pivot_root which needs to happen early, and before and after there are a few setup requirements
<penguin42> ah I see, is it easier to put it in the init ram disc?
<dutchman> im basically building a livecd, the initrd will setup a readonly copy of the filesystem, and then unionfs will use tmpfs to merge the two, and then pivot_root to it.
<dutchman> use ^A tmpfs*
<penguin42> does the init script in the initrd do the pivot_root and then exec init?
<dutchman> well i used to do this with archlinux, and the way i had it setup was, #1 the initrd would mount a tmpfs and copy a squashfs filesystem to it then #2 it would mount that image to /dev/loop0, #3 the initrd would exit calling init, and init would run a startup script, the very first few lines would then use unionfs to merge a tmpfs and the /dev/loop0 filesystems together
<dutchman> i know theres more then one way to setup a livecd but im stuck on trying to figure out where exactly to put my post-initrd magic
<penguin42> nod - had a look at the ubuntu live cds to see how ?
<dutchman> yes, some, but at this point its not going to help me find what im looking for.
<elharrachi> hi, am a newbe and need some help about softwares; codecs, navigators
<penguin42> what exactly are your questions?
<elharrachi> i couldnt read mp, with the listen player, i ve just installed xubuntu, and couldnt find codecs or don't know how to
<elharrachi> mp3
<penguin42> elharrachi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats   I think is what you need
<dutchman> perhaps /etc/init.d/mountkernfs.sh After all, that is exactly what im doing, i think it will work, thanks for the help
<elharrachi> thanks penguin42
<crazygir> I seem to have lost my taskbar and launcher after rebooting my system, how do you get these back?
<dutchman> crazygir: run xfce4-panel in a terminal, and then logout choosing to save the session
<crazygir> ah. thanks :)
<moodog> evening :)
<praseodym> how do I make a bootable xubuntu install disk on a usb drive?
<praseodym> when I just use the cd iso it doesn't work
<psycho_oreos> unetbootin
<praseodym> I'm on a mac
<praseodym> hm, can't find an alternative
<gaurdro> I bought a new laptop and installed xubuntu on it then copied the contents of my home folder (including hidden directories) to the home folder on the new one. but it's not picking up any of my settings or anything.
<gaurdro> old laptop is running 8.04.3 new is running 9.04.   any ideas as to why?
<praseodym> gaurdro: settings for?
<gaurdro> everything.  the hidden .* folders hold per-user settings for most programs.
<praseodym> I take it you copied everything without having those programs running?
<gaurdro> I've done that trick before when re-installing a system or moving to a new one.
<gaurdro> correct
<praseodym> permissions all set correctly?
<ptizzy> praseodym: i made a bootable thumb drive a while back.  i'll try to find the instructions i used...
 * penguin42 thought there was a program that did it all for you
<ptizzy> he's on a mac, though
<gaurdro> I believe so.  ssh didn't complain about keys, so they should all still be intact
<ptizzy> praseodym: got https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick, scroll down to the "Manual Approach" section
<ptizzy> got = goto
<gaurdro> thanks
<praseodym> ptizzy: looks like what I need, will try that
<praseodym> I also found something at debian which sort of bootloads the iso
<noobuntu7> I've never used IRC before... but I need help. All the items on my xfce-4 panel disappeared.
<noobuntu7> I tried posting to the Ubuntu Forums but no one has answered my question in two weeks.
<parek`> noobuntu7: then put them back
<parek`> add the items there
<parek`> also, you might try writing this question to xfce forum
<parek`> rather than to ubuntu forum
<noobuntu7> The options don't include all of the items I had before...
<parek`> then there is something completely wrong
<parek`> if there isn't all of it in the "add new items"
<noobuntu7> I've tried killing and restarting "xfce-4 panel" in the terminal but it doesn't help
<o123hallo> hey guys
<o123hallo> i installed xubuntu yesterday, got some things to work today... i will ask questions, but not now
<o123hallo> i just wanted to say thank you!
<o123hallo> well done
<o123hallo> you fu** ms :-D
<penguin42> well that's a nice way to put it :-)
<pyr0gan> anyone know how to install mysql-server-5.0 on xubuntu? it's been giving me trouble
#xubuntu 2009-08-05
<winkman> Hi, I'm running Xubuntu 9.04 Jaunty on a toshiba laptop, with a Trident graphics card, and I am unable to use the Fn + F5 key to use multiple monitors. Can someone please point me in the right direction?
<mezquitale> !video card
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about video card
<mezquitale> anyone knows how to configure a video card in xubuntu?
<gaurdro> what card do you have? and what are you trying to configure about it?
<mezquitale> gaurdro, I have an old compaq armada m300 and I dont see a splash image when I boot up to xubuntu, I first installed ubuntu and was seeing a splash image, then I installed xubuntu and don't see a splash image,
<mezquitale> when I boot up the machine I can see the BIOS kick in, then I see GRUB starting and asks if I want to click on ESC but then it goes black for a few minutes and then it shows me the graphics login prompt for xubuntu, I dont see a splash image
<gaurdro> does text go by on the screen while it is actually booting?
<mezquitale> nope, I have to click on "ctrl-alt-f1" to see text and how it's actually booting up
<gaurdro> okay,  make sure usplash is installed and the newest version
<gaurdro> and remove usplash-theme-ubuntu
<gaurdro> it's the ubuntu theme,  I've had it cause problems when I've converted a machine to xubuntu.  it's not critical to the system at all.
<mezquitale> guardro, im going to 1. search to see if usplash them is installed and then uninstall ubuntu theme
<gaurdro> correct.  usplash is the thing that actually gives you a splash image (it's not a theme)  the second package is a theme for usplash
<mezquitale> gaurdro, sorry for mispelling your nick, thanks, i just found a good thread in google, you gave me the search terms I needed and I got the answer, let me try it, be back in a few
<gaurdro> mmkay,  no worries,  both are highlights for me.
<mezquitale> gaurdro, do you know if xubuntu supports old ATI video cards?
<gaurdro> it does if ubuntu does.  I don't know exactly what either supports in the way of old hardware.
<gaurdro> well,  you get a graphical login,  so it supports it to some extent.
<mezquitale> what's really weird in this laptop is that the consoles have the text way too big, ubuntu had it right, I already reconfigured xorg in xubuntu but the text is too big in the consoles but other than that it kicks the lamas @ss
<mezquitale> gaurdro, it didn't work :-(
<gaurdro> check if xubuntu-artwork-usplash is installed
<mezquitale> i just installed it
<gaurdro> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=542082
<gaurdro> follow that in 'reverse'   it's a post on how to remove the splash screen
<mezquitale> gaurdro, thanks, you just offered me another alternative, if I can see the bootup text then that'll work as well, as a matter of fact, it'll be better! LoL  thanks!  Let me follow that guide, brb
<mezquitale> gaurdro, im going to try uninstall ubuntu theme first, this time im going to update grub though
<mezquitale> gaurdro, do i have to remove "quiet" and "splash" from the "kernel" line in menu.lst??
<gaurdro> that's the correct line.
<gaurdro> removing both of them,  will get rid of the splash screen (even if it starts working), and show you startup text.
<mezquitale> gaurdro, when I update grub it automatically  changes the line with "defoptions", it comments it out
<mezquitale> gaurdro, i removed "quiet" in the first "kernel" line in menu.lst, lets see what happens
<mezquitale> Minor success, I saw a bunch of text then the black screen again, I'm going to remove the "quiet" part and see what happens
<mezquitale> gaurdro, excellent!  I disabled quiet and splash in the "kernel" line and now I can see text showing that the laptop is booting up, that's what I wanted to see, thanks!
<mezquitale> gaurdro, you have any other tips?  I want to make xubuntu run as fast as it can, I can't add any memory though
<surgy> hi
<surgy> how do you install xubuntu using a usb drive on a computer with no internet conection that cant boot through usb?
<surgy> hard one huh?
<surgy>  how do you install xubuntu using a usb drive on a computer with no internet conection that cant boot through usb?
<_Pete_> install unetbootin, prepare usb-stick with that and install
<_Pete_> sorry
<_Pete_> if  you cant boot from usbdrive then no idea
<psycho_oreos> umm update the bios first :p
<psycho_oreos> whats the point of installing xubuntu using usb when the computer doesn't even boot usb? wouldn't it be more logical to make the computer able to boot into usb before installing xubuntu?
<psycho_oreos> and don't repeat your questions, ask and wait
<surgy> well the bios doesnt support booting from usb
<psycho_oreos> so try updating the bios then
<surgy> ...
<surgy> or maybe try a more friendly part of this community
<surgy> ill stick with ubuntu
<surgy> sorry for waisting your time
<psycho_oreos> then how are you supposed to install it? there's plop linux :p
<surgy> ?
<psycho_oreos> if your car doesn't have wheels on it, how are you supposed to drive?
<surgy> dude im no noob to computers or linux
<surgy> ive been on ubuntu for ten years
<surgy> well fedora for 4 of it
<psycho_oreos> and how did you manage to install linux in this instance?
<surgy> but anyways, i have neever ran into this problem
<psycho_oreos> well you can't boot into usb, so you need some other device, probably cd or floppy disk?
<psycho_oreos> does the bios support either of those?
<surgy> cd would work
<psycho_oreos> well burn xubuntu onto cd then
<psycho_oreos> saves a hell lot of mucking around booting through usb
<surgy> yep
<psycho_oreos> if you still insist on booting through usb and the computer you are stuck with can only boot cd or floppy, yes there is another possibility, using plop linux.. that author made a versatile program that would make computer boot almost from anything, even possibly usb
<surgy> i have been using wubi, and havnt messed around with a "real" install in a while, and i am hopping i can get back into windows, my 3G wireless card has to be "initialised" using a win32 system. basicly it will stay on forever granted no powerloss, but for somereason buntu cant get it to turn on
<psycho_oreos> you're probably missing proprietary drivers or a portion of the firmware
<surgy> which is why im not using wubi this time
<surgy> you mean thats why buntu wont power it up?
<psycho_oreos> but xubuntu, like ubuntu can be burnt onto cds
<psycho_oreos> no
<psycho_oreos> its your computer not ubuntu
<surgy> k
<surgy> well its a cricket usb broadband software 3g modem
<surgy> with built in windows drivers...
<psycho_oreos> yeah
<psycho_oreos> most hardwares almost always aim for windows support, makes it extremely difficult for other platform users to be able to enjoy the same benefit
<surgy> so is there a proprietary driver for cricket provided by canonicle? because i have never heard of it
<psycho_oreos> whilst you still have internet connection, I suggest you to dive deep into that hardware, get the chipset model name and number.. and start googling
<surgy> the modem works fine, just everytime i unplug it i always have to start out in windows to get it to power up then i can restart in buntu and everything is good
<psycho_oreos> I don't know, I don't have any 3G modems let alone these USB ones
<surgy> i have two computers..
<surgy> but ok
<surgy> ill do my research
<psycho_oreos> sharing one 3G usb?
<surgy> no
<surgy> next week im getting another
<psycho_oreos> mm
<psycho_oreos> its weird, I think you are going through the auth loop hole
<psycho_oreos> you run it through windows, I'm sure you're logging in on the usb.. you reset and run linux and the node on the other end still assumes you are still alive
<psycho_oreos> so it will still provide internet connection I presume
<surgy> umm no
<surgy> ubuntu still has to "dial" and re auth
<surgy> just the modem has a green light and bars representing power and reception respectively
<psycho_oreos> but why does it need to be powered up under windows? that's quite weird
<surgy> until you sign into windows there are no bars
<surgy> odd right?
<psycho_oreos> probably a firmware or some sort of switch
<_Pete_> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-setup-cricket-wireless-a600-broadband-modem-in-ubuntu.html
<_Pete_> is this your modem?
<surgy> yes sir
<_Pete_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7197740
<_Pete_> I put "cricket usb broadband software 3g modem" to google and those are two first links
<_Pete_> oops
<surgy> the first link you gave me doesnt adress my problem, since ubuntu is acessing the modem just fine
<_Pete_> "ubuntu cricket usb broadband software 3g modem"
<surgy> thnx
<psycho_oreos> I suppose you might have to try the first link when the modem is not working, i.e. no lights on the stick itself
<nikolam> hi. just one quick thing..
<nikolam> How do I lower default cpu/disk priority for process(es) that are doing package management/update?
<nikolam> Every time some package is installed or update is done, I mostly can not use my machine due to all other apps are frozen for a few minutes
<psycho_oreos> why don't you crontab those process(es) to do updates when you least need it?
<nikolam> psycho_oreos, i suppose they are or something, but it pops up on taskbar and wait for me to install on update
<nikolam> But problem is machine locks even when i manually start some  package installations, etc
<nikolam> I would like to use my machine even while installing something, etc..
<psycho_oreos> well no, afaik the update manager only grabs updates of any latest news.. and prompts you whether to install them or not.. by default it will ask you
<nikolam> I know that psycho_oreos so problem is generally of priority of processes that are doing install of packages, over rest of the system
<nikolam> I am not sure if disk is problem or cpu, but rest of machine is unusable (frozen) while installing
<nikolam> Btw, I am running hardy/8.04.3 64-bit
<psycho_oreos> nikolam, well I suppose you could always schedule apt-get/aptitude to do updates automatically during non-computer usage
<psycho_oreos> I've just checked update-manager under cli and it seems that it is probably also possible to make it do the same but I have not tried it yet
<nikolam> psycho_oreos, thanks, but it is not the problem When update or install is done.  Problem is High usage of resources by Install process that doesn`t seems want to share with rest of the userland programs while doing its job.
<nikolam> Rescheduling doesn`t solve system locking when user is doing manually install AND want do do its job at the computer at the same time.
<psycho_oreos> nikolam, yeah hence that's why you schedule it to operate when you aren't using the computer no? I don't know of any other particular way unless you want to schedule nice to run every one minute
<nikolam> psycho_oreos, I don`t think that is solution here.
<psycho_oreos> well to change the priority set by user is using nice
<nikolam> Problem is with default processes priority.
<psycho_oreos> nice requires the name of the program
<nikolam> Default.
<psycho_oreos> and no I don't know of any way to change the default process priority, its probably something to do with either the program or the kernel source :p
<psycho_oreos> read the source codes for both
<psycho_oreos> might help you alot better :p
<nikolam> psycho_oreos, thanks for your input, but i don`t think it have to do with kernel, but with system scripts that do instalaltions etc
<nikolam> psycho_oreos, you are not helping :P
<psycho_oreos> nikolam, and kernel doesn't schedule which programs on which priority? no?
<nikolam> psycho_oreos, thank you for your input, but I will not continue to talk with you on this subject publicly, if you want, you can do it on pvt. 10x
<psycho_oreos> hah whatever, go enjoy your own monologue
<nikolam> psycho_oreos, Channel is intended for multiple users. You can also check source if you like.
<psycho_oreos> nikolam, you're the one having the problem not me
<nikolam> psycho_oreos, please stop.
<psycho_oreos> hey you're the one who's carrying it on like a cry baby
<nikolam> psycho_oreos, please go away.
<psycho_oreos> I've given you alternatives but you want the actual solution
<ocs> hi. how can I add a new panel to the desktop ?
<ablomen> ocs, if you right-click on a panel and select "customize pannel" there is a big plus, if you hit that, you get a new one
<ocs> ablomen: thanks. that was really not intuitive
<stickpimp> hi
<stickpimp> i'm trying to get URGENT window blinking in the taskbar working for pidgin on jaunty... i could not find a setting in pidgin... however i found the settings in the xfwm-tweaks, checked the two boxes on the bottom relating to the URGENT window hint, and did killall xfwm4
<stickpimp> however i still don't get blinking windows
<stickpimp> any ideas
<stickpimp> ?
<stickpimp> could it be pidgin?
<stickpimp> oh, it's working for xchat
<stickpimp> do i have to restart pidgin after changing the settings for xfwm?
<stickpimp> i had to activate a pidgin plugin
<stickpimp> here my self-conversation ends
<stickpimp> thanks to myself for the help
<stickpimp> :)
<stickpimp> bye
<Raggs> hey, how do u update my menus? i run update-menus and no change
<Raggs> hi an0nmat1r
<an0nmat1r> hi Raggs
<Raggs> know how to reset menus?
<an0nmat1r> :( kiddo here
<Raggs> ok
<Raggs> so you're here to get help or just shoot the bull?
<an0nmat1r> for a amd sempro 1600., 2gb DDR1 400mhz , what would be best? fedora? ubuntu? xubuntu?
<Raggs> how new to linux are you?
<an0nmat1r> hmm..
<an0nmat1r> totally!
<Raggs> sweet
<Raggs> i would start with either ubuntu or xubuntu
<an0nmat1r> :) thanx
<Raggs> really doesnt matter which, infact you can have both on the computer at the same time
<an0nmat1r> i would require to run some win exe's
<Raggs> dual boot then
<an0nmat1r> wine!
<Raggs> it works, i just keep a windows partition when i need it
<ptizzy> i would recommend using virtualbox, run windows in a virtual machine.
<Raggs> that is another good idea
<Raggs> hi ptizzy
<ptizzy> hi Raggs
<Raggs> virtualbox is easy
<an0nmat1r> so who would support a virtual box more?
<an0nmat1r> xub, ub , fed ?
<ptizzy> i run xubuntu in virtualbox on my winxp laptop at work.  works really well.  i have not run it on a linux host, though.
<ptizzy> i would expect them all to support it well.  virtualbox.org has very good forums.
<Raggs> an0nmat1r, i run virtualbox on Debian
<an0nmat1r> how does ubuntu binaries go on xubuntu?
<an0nmat1r> 100% ?
<Raggs> as far as i know they do
<an0nmat1r> i think i will go with xubuntu
<an0nmat1r> i reason being .. i already have a copy of it
<ablomen> an0nmat1r, its the same OS, just a few different packages
<Raggs> lol, good plan then
<an0nmat1r> xubuntu is supposed to be less resource hungry.. right?
<Raggs> an0nmat1r, the only really diference is the desktops
<an0nmat1r> hmm
<Raggs> xfce vs gnome
<an0nmat1r> kde and gnome.. which is better for a new bie.. with less display memory
<an0nmat1r> ?
<ablomen> an0nmat1r, yep, because of those changed packages (of which the desktop plays a big part)
<ptizzy> xubuntu uses xfce desktop instead of gnome.  xfce is considered a light/mid-weight desktop.
<an0nmat1r> oops i thought its xfce
<Raggs> i prefer gnome an0nmat1r
<an0nmat1r> any reason why?
<Raggs> to kde4
<Raggs> it seems faster
<Raggs> i installed xubuntu on my noob brothers computer, he has had little to no problems
<an0nmat1r> if xfce is light.. should it not be faster?
<ptizzy> kde 4.3 has gotten good reviews.  i haven't tried it though.
<ablomen> an0nmat1r, it is
<Raggs> an0nmat1r, but xubuntu still has alot of gnome under the hood so to speak
<an0nmat1r> ok!
<ptizzy> an0nmat1r: i would install ubuntu, then install xfce.  then you can switch back and forth between gnome and xfce and see which one you prefer.
<an0nmat1r> me too much a noob to be able to do that for the moment
<Raggs> an0nmat1r, or the other way around, as you already have the xubuntu CD
<Raggs> an0nmat1r, i can help you do it
<an0nmat1r> hmm.. i have fedora too
<an0nmat1r> and thats the issue
<Raggs> i dont care for fedora, i think it would be harder for you
<Raggs> and yes, i have actually run it for sometime
<Raggs> o123hallo, hiya
<TheSilentWarrior> hi, how can i reinstall my Xubuntu without cdrom? (my laptop only has cdrom, and i have no CDs around ><) ... maybe using an ISO? (i had ubuntu, then installed kubuntu then installed Xubuntu, and somehow it loops in the login screen)
<ablomen> TheSilentWarrior, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick << i think you can use any *ubuntu image for that
<youareno6> I use GSynaptics to turn off touchpad tapping, but it is not persistant between reboots. Anyone have a better way to turn off touchpad tapping?
<th0r> youareno6: install synclient
<th0r> youareno6: I think you have to add a line or two to xorg.conf....check the web if synclient doesn't tell you
<youareno6> xorg.conf is empty. But I think I found a good how-to. synclient was missing from my google search ;-)
<th0r> youareno6: it is little known but works well. synclient TouchPadOff=0 or 1 will handle the touchpad.
<youareno6> th0r: Thanks. Looks like TouchpadOff=2 according to: http://www.martinhammer.com/blog/index.php/2009/04/disable-laptop-touchpad-tapping-in-xubuntu-904/
<th0r> youareno6: I use 0 and 1 with jaunty...have it on the panel so it is one click away
<youareno6> Thanks th0r
<elharrachi> hello, salut, how can i check the bios version
<elharrachi> and is it possible ti update it?
<knome> elharrachi, check you motherboard manual
<TheSheep> depends on your manufacturer, but it is usually displayed on boot
<elharrachi> newbe !!
<elharrachi> dont have it
<TheSheep> actually lshw may show it too
<elharrachi> what is lshw?
<TheSheep> a command
<TheSheep> that displays you information about your hardware
<elharrachi> how do i type it?
 * TheSheep blinks
<TheSheep> ah
<TheSheep> open a terminal
<TheSheep> it's in the 'accessories' menu
<elharrachi> yep
<elharrachi> done
<TheSheep> if you run it with sudo in front it shows more info
<elharrachi> i have linux since 2 days, so ...:=)=
<surgy> hello, i have xubuntu installed on my other desktop, and im having a problem. Ther monitor only supports 800x600 at 60hz and i think xubuntu is higher than this by default, and so after xubuntu bots the monitor says it cant read the signal and just goes black. i should be able to fix this in the fstab right? how do i access the terminal in this situation? and what is the defualt directory of fstab?
<knome> surgy, fstab has nothing to do with displays.
<surgy> my bad
<surgy> i ment xorg
<surgy> xorg.conf
<moodog> heya :)
<durt>  /etc/X11/
<knome> surgy, ctrl+alt+f1 should give you a tty to log in from
<surgy> can i change run levels somehow and then edit my xorg.conf to start x11 at a different defualt resolution?
<surgy> and the directory to xorg.conf is?  /usr/X11/xorg.conf ?
<durt> surgy, why not boot into recovery mode from the grub prompt?
<knome> surgy, /etc/X11/xorg.conf - just boot after you've done your things. what durt recommended is an other option.
<durt> er, grub menu
<durt> you're going to find the xorg.conf file quite empty.
<surgy> isnt there a command to enter a step by step reconfiguration of xorg?
<elharrachi> thanks TheSheep
<durt> surgy, that's very old, take a look at 'man xrandr'
<surgy> yeah xorg is empty and the autofixoption in the recovery console didnt do anything
<surgy> and im not understanding how to use xrandr
<surgy> when i type "sudo xrandr --output default --mode 800x600" it says "cant open display"
<surgy> ...\
<surgy> my login resolution is too high for my monitor which only supports up to 800x600, i just instaleld it and when i switch to a ttyl login and type sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf the file is empty. also when i try "sudo xrandr --output default --mode 800x600" it says "cant open display" any help would be greatly appreciated
<Zajjko1> When connecting an external video-output (projector), upon playing video (avi, xvid) in VLC - I only get a blank screen on the external-output but video as normal on the laptop-monitor
<arianit> Videocard resolution does not get saved on my 9.04 system when I restart. I go to NVIDIA X Server Settings and pick the resolution. I click Apply and everything works great until next restart when it resets to 800x600. If I click Save to X Configuration file, it says "Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!"
<youareno6> arianit: I don;t have a solution, but I do know there no longer exists an xorg.conf file.
<arianit> youareno6, hmm. well that's what NVIDIA X Servers Settings has there
<arianit> *Server
<arianit> are you familiar with it?
<youareno6> arianit: Sorry, no. I was just dealing with a separate issue with trackpad settings and found xorg.conf is not used anymore. The X settings appear to be created on the fly. Might want to figure out how X is not configured.
<youareno6> s/not/sow/
<youareno6> s/sow/now (too much coffee)
<arianit> youareno6, are you saying that xorg.conf is recreated in every session anew?
<youareno6> Well, the settings that are pulled from xorg.conf is created dynamically. Thus, no need for a persistant conf file. However, there has to be some way of changing things persistantly.
<youareno6> Try # lshal | grep x11
<youareno6> Maybe there is something there that points to the setting that is necessary. that is what I did for the trackpad
<youareno6> arianit: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/380082
<arianit> youareno6, yes that  is it. it's interesting that I have the same problem in both computers
<arianit> testing a solution and we'll see if it works
<arianit> thnx
<youareno6> your welcome
<surgy> woot fixed my problem
<Guiri> Hey guys. Is there a way to uninstall most of the unecessary Gnome files and then sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop?
<Besogon> Guiri, may be "sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" will help.
<Guiri> Besagon: found it http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<reuben> hi all does any one know how to change the colour depth to 24bit?
<reuben> no i cant find it either
#xubuntu 2009-08-06
<planetary> why does listen music player not find or play .wav files? flac does fine.
<mac9416> Hello, where can I get a /var/dpkg/status file from a fresh install of Xubuntu?
<Ahmuck-Jr> got a problem.  for some reason xubuntu has "locked" my usb key to read only and root
<Ahmuck-Jr> i've tried "sudo chown user UDISK" and it doesn't work
<Ahmuck-Jr> there is a .hal-mtab and a .hal-mtab-lock in the /media directory
<Ahmuck-Jr> this happened in a delete process
<genii> Does man:// work in Thunar, as like in Konq?
<cody-somerville> no, not in the current version of Thunar
<genii> OK, thanks
<jacko7723> anyone use the awesome window manager?
<ramontayag> hey all. howcome some packages don't come out in the GUI synaptic package manager (eg filezilla) but can be installed via apt-get (install filezilla)?
<tdn> I would like to install Ubuntu on a machine with no CDROM drive. How do I do this? Can I put the hard disk in my other computer and copy the files and GRUB to the harddisk somehow and then boot put it back in the old computer and boot it? If so, how?
<knome> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<tdn> I don't think it can boot from USB.
<tdn> It is an old VIA EPIA mini-itx computer with a 800MHz CPU and 256MB RAM.
<tdn> I'm pretty sure it can boot from network somehow. Although, I have not tried it.
<tdn> knome, I just checked the BIOS. There are two USB related options: USB-FDD and USB-ZIP.
<knome> tdn, usb-fdd should work, i suppose.
<tdn> Ok. I will try.
<tdn> I cannot find minimum requirements on Xubuntu on the page.
<knome> !requirements
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Xubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingXubuntu
<knome> hmm..
<knome> tdn, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements for "exact"hardware requirements
<knome> tdn, you should be able to run it easily.
<tdn> Ok.
<knome> tdn, it might not be fast, though.
<tdn> I found this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<tdn> Maybe ubottu should be updated?
<tdn> To include that url.
<knome> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<knome> i'm sure you can get that link somehow. :P
<tdn> Ok.
<knome> tdn, anyway, if you can upgrade your ram, it of course would be a lot faster. 256 can run about one app at a time to stay ~fastish
<tdn> Yes, I know. I'm not sure I can find any RAM for this old thing though.
<knome> tdn, i'm sure you can.
<knome> :)
<tdn> I just want to make a usable computer out of it and then give it away to charity. Instead of just trashing the working hardware.
<knome> yeah.
<knome> that's fair.
<knome> bbl ->
<tdn> knome, I have tried both USB-FDD and USB-ZIP in BIOS Boot options. But none boots my USB drive.
<tdn> knome, I have a 4GB usb drive on which I made a bootable device with the xubuntu iso with ubuntu-usb.
<tdn> It says: DISK BOOT FAILURE, INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER.
<EiPott> Hi. Anybody know why my xfdesktop starts that often? http://picfront.org/d/hadoU4dmSwl/Bildschirmfoto.png
<Raggs> hi all
<o123hallo> hello
<o123hallo> i use pyneighborhood for my lan folders etc
<o123hallo> but to mount one, i have to start pyneighborhood as root
<o123hallo> and i have to do it every time i start my pc
<o123hallo> how can this be done automatically?
<o123hallo> or is there an even better way to do it?
<o123hallo> come on
<th0r> o123hallo: I haven't gotten a chance to try it out, so don't know if it even works, but you might take a look at gigolo on the xfce homepage
<th0r> and if you start whining I am going to leave
<o123hallo> hm
<o123hallo> i think i already tried that
<o123hallo> hand on
<o123hallo> *hang
<spazlon> can i install the same apps on xubuntu as in ubuntu?
<cody-somerville> spazlon, yes
<spazlon> cody-somerville, i just installed xubuntu on a very old laptop i have
<spazlon> cody-somerville, i want to make it a very basic media player. the media is on my server so this computer should only have to play the video
<spazlon> cody-somerville, i cant get my sound to work though... it worked on ubuntu... what should i do to troubleshoot?
<hagisbasheruk> i just installed it on RM Tablet PC RTAB912-T01 (tatung rebadged) all is well :)
<hagisbasheruk> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<o123hallo> guys, how do i get our home network well integrated in my system?
<o123hallo> i was here some time ago, but then my maschine crashed and i had no time to come back earlier
<o123hallo> what i want is, that lan pcs are shown somewhere. best would be if they would be found automatically, but it would also be alright to click on a "refresh" button
<o123hallo> then i want to integrate a folder (removable hard drive) in my system (the removable hard drive is connected to another pc, which is always online)
<o123hallo> hm
<o123hallo> hello
<o123hallo> i got giglo to work
<o123hallo> i was able to open the remoable hard drive
<o123hallo> but
<o123hallo> on the left hand side is only "no workgroups found" written, but i want all pcs in our network displayed
<o123hallo> also i would like to change my workgroup, but i dunno how
<o123hallo> no one?
<Raggs> o123hallo, i can try to help you if ya have some time
<o123hallo> alright
<o123hallo> it is just hard to change an os ..... so i get a litle bit unpatient
<Raggs> impatient
<Raggs> no worries
<Raggs> o123hallo, i am kinda new to xubuntu
<Raggs> so i am googling at the moment
<Raggs> o123hallo, do you know if samba is installed?
<o123hallo> samba4 is installed
<Raggs> ok, thats a start
<Raggs> i found a how to that my help you, i would like you to look at it
<Raggs> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304131
<o123hallo> hm
<o123hallo> i'll
<o123hallo> but ... sry mate... i gotta go for tea
<o123hallo> comin back soon
<Raggs> ciao
<o123hallo> so
<o123hallo> Raggs
<Raggs> o123hallo, hi
<o123hallo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304131 <- what advantages would that have
<louischarlesd_> Hi
<o123hallo> raggs, do you understand, or rather not?
<Raggs> not sure what you are asking
<louischarlesd_> I have problem with skype
<o123hallo> i dont see what doing it like the guy explaned it there would improve my situation
<o123hallo> open netzwork folders worked alright (gigolo)
<o123hallo> i am not sure how it is with sharing my folders
<o123hallo> the problem what i have is, that there arent any pcs displayed (i dont wanna add them myself)
<Raggs> i doubt i can help ya, but i am sure that the folks in this channel will be able to help, or try the ubuntu channel
<o123hallo> okay
<o123hallo> cheers anyway mate
<o123hallo> i did it like discripted here: http://www.uvena.de/gigolo/help.html#open-resources-in-thunar-on-xfce-4-4-and-4-6
<mikubuntu> i completed an update a little while ago that included firefox updates to 3.0 (even tho i'm pretty sure i was already running 3.5)... anyways, before even restarting firefox i began to have problems.  first the search bar wouldn't work.  see: http://imagebin.org/58596
<mikubuntu> then when i did try to restart firefox, got this message: http://imagebin.org/58597
<mikubuntu> so i'm on chrome now, wondering whats wrong w my firefox
<mikubuntu> anybody else having this issue?
<mikubuntu> i completed an update a little while ago that included firefox updates to 3.0 (even tho i'm pretty sure i was already running 3.5)... anyways, before even restarting firefox i began to have problems.  first the search bar wouldn't work.  see: http://imagebin.org/58596
<mikubuntu> then when i did try to restart firefox, got this message: http://imagebin.org/58597
<o123hallo> hi
<o123hallo> does anyone know how to start gigolo with the terminal=
<o123hallo> ?
<N-S> Good evening.
<N-S> What's the best/easiest way to share a dir with SMB? I don't mind (actually I'd prefer) if it requires a login/pass to access it.
<N-S> Should I use a tool, like Swat, to set it up, or can it be done in an easier way?
<hagisbasheruk> i have no experience with that but going to the menu and selecting applications > system > share folder installs whats needed i guess
<hagisbasheruk> NSF and SMB
<forces> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<N-S> hagisbasheruk I actually just found that menu.
<hagisbasheruk> :)
<N-S> forces thank you
<N-S> omg, that was easy
<N-S> One slight possible issue. I didn't have to give any l/p. Does this mean that anyone on my LAN can access it with read/write access? :-/
<hagisbasheruk> is there an auto menu updater for xfce ?
<N-S> security = user
<N-S> perhaps I need to enable that
<N-S> oh, it was set as public
<hagisbasheruk> :)
<N-S> pulic = no, guest ok = no
<N-S> now, let's see what happens
<hagisbasheruk>  /join #samba :)
<N-S> hehe, will do
<hagisbasheruk> lol
<hagisbasheruk> i didn't mean for him to leave
<Ahmuck-Jr> i was adding info to a usb thumb drive and deleting about the same time
<Ahmuck-Jr> the drive is now locked and i can't delete, add, or anything but read from the drive
<Ahmuck-Jr> how do i fix this?
<Raggs> Ahmuck-Jr, try unmounting and remounting it
<Ahmuck-Jr> tried that
<Ahmuck-Jr> let me try again
<Raggs> okie
<Ahmuck-Jr> k, umounted it, i'll have to plug it in to mount it again?
<Ahmuck-Jr> i notice there is two files a .hal-mtab and a .hal-mtab-lock
<Raggs> remove it totally
<Ahmuck-Jr> still there
<Ahmuck-Jr> wow, who woulda thought.
<Ahmuck-Jr> i rebooted, changed permissions, changed owner, etc.
<Ahmuck-Jr> some reason it thought it was still mounted.  why did it do this after a reboot?
<Raggs> Ahmuck-Jr, not sure
<Ahmuck-Jr> rootkit
<Raggs> dont know
<Raggs> how are you liking xubuntu otherwise?
<likemindead> Zzzz
<likemindead> 0_o
<likemindead> How goes it?
<brad_> I had a question about XP and Ubuntu dual-boot: I set up each of the drives independently, so they each have their own bootloader. However, I can't seem to get Linux to chainload correctly to Windows. When I use the grub "map" windows says that hal.dll is corrupt or missing. When I boot windows using windows, it works fine. I assume that this is because Windows wants to be first, so do I install grub to the MBR of windows, and hope that 
<brad_>  Linux? Also, the windows partition type is W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<brad_> any ideas?
#xubuntu 2009-08-07
<Flare183> How do I enable sounds for certain events like in GNOME/Ubuntu?
<planetary> anyone know why slackerradio wont play? i another xubuntu system and it does. both have restricted extras installed
<Mikess> Can I get video preview icons in xfce like ubuntu ?
<th0r> Mikess: yess, but I am not sure how I arranged it.
<Raggs> Mikess, i believe so
<Mikess> ok tell me more :)
<Mikess> I have pic preview
<Mikess> I am new to xfce,,from fat kde 4,,, ;)
<Raggs> i am looking
<Raggs> in avi i have preview icon
<Raggs> not in avi, i have a preview of an ivi file
<Mikess> ivi ?
<Raggs> avi, type of video
<Mikess> yes avi ,mpeg,,mpg etc
<Raggs> Mikess, from what i am learning from Google Nautilus makes that happen
<Mikess> hmm though so
<Mikess> can be installed on xfce as well I guess
<Mikess> Would replace thunar though ?
<Raggs> Mikess, i woudnt, but i dont mind not having the previews
<Mikess> Yes no big issue :)
<Raggs> agreed
<Mikess> Very impressed with xfce :)
<Raggs> it is nice
<Raggs> smaller than gnome, but useable
<th0r> Mikess: I think the previews are a thunar plugin....I think they come from thunar-thumbnailers
<Mikess> cheers will check ;)
<Raggs> th0r, i think that is installed by default as well
<Mikess>  ffmpegthumbnailer as well :)
<Mikess> tell you if it works 1 min
<th0r> Raggs: might be. I installed generic ubuntu first, then added xfce afterwards, but I know I am not running anything gnome related now and I have the video previews
<th0r> Raggs: I did have to install most of the plugins afterwards....didn't install xubuntu-desktop and found that a lot of such things were omitted because of my error
<th0r> Mikess: missed that one...thanks
<Raggs> th0r, i am running xubuntu, it is there
<th0r> Raggs: yeah, now, after the fact, I wish I had opted for xubuntu. But I had an ubuntu live cd so figured I could just add after.....missed a lot of little things by doing that
<Raggs> i am sure, xubuntu still has quite a bit of gnome in it
<Mikess> yes many libs.,.,,
<Mikess> No preview yet
<Raggs> the games are all gnome as well
<Mikess> will log out/in brb
<th0r> I have turned off most of the gnome stuff. Moved to wicd instead of network mangler, installed non-gnome solitaire and the like, dumped the gnome power management....ps doesn't show much gnome anymore
<Mikess> hmm still none
<Raggs> i do know that Debian with xfce4 installed as default is a bit quicker and smaller
<th0r> Mikess: installing ffmpegthumbnailer actually gave me the last few missing video thumbnails I was missing...always wondered why they weren t there
<Mikess> he he and I have none ,, hmm sounds not fair ;)
<th0r> just looked through ps and the only thing I have even beginning with g is gdm. I am pretty sure the video thumbnails is an xfce thing...just need to figure out what you are missing
<Mikess> yes true
<Mikess> must be in thunar settings ?
<th0r> Mikess: according to synaptic the package thunar-thumbnailers provides thumbnails for video files
<th0r> it does mention needing ffmpegthumbnailer for that...so I am surprised it wasn't a dep
<Mikess> yes i have installed them ,,Does it give you the option in thunar settings ?
<th0r> I see no option in thunar....just set it to View as icons
<Mikess> I have it ,,"show hidden files " :)
<th0r> no...I have that turned off
<th0r> did that solve it for you?
<Raggs> th0r, how long have you been using buntu?
<Mikess> It did but not ideal,,better I simply unchecked all emblems
<th0r> had dapper installed for a long time, but had to replace the computer last year and only got jaunty installed about two months ago
<Mikess> so in thumbnails no icons are selected :)
<th0r> I was going to ask about the emblems...I noticed that all mine werre unchecked
<Mikess> awsm
<Mikess> Better than kde 4.2 :)
<th0r> I used xfce for years....was originally a redhat user, then suse, then ubuntu...so I have developed a long term relationship with xfce.
<th0r> went to xfce when the dev team moved from e16 to e17...I loved e16
<Mikess> Thought I had seen your nick before :)
<Mikess> I tried them both
<Mikess> totem is not working missing codecs
<Raggs> add em :D
<Mikess> GStreamer is installed
<Mikess> thought that took care of most ?
<th0r> dump totem...use vlc
<Mikess> ok
<Mikess> :)
<th0r> I have never successfully config'd totem....never got it to work right
<Mikess> me either
<Raggs> mine works i think
<Mikess> vlc installed and playing :)
<th0r> I use vlc for everything nowadays. Since they abandoned xmms vlc is the only dependable player for audio or video I have found (well...mplayer is still there for video)
<Mikess> Hell forgot about it,,has always been a hell good player
<Mikess> cpu friendly as well
<th0r> Mikess: that is what I like about it...I am anal about system resources
<Mikess> video going cpu = 3 % :)
<Mikess> -5
<Mikess> I have tried many and xfce is the best so far
<MTeck> You guys have any idea what I could use other than network-manager that can handle openvpn?
<Raggs> does wicd handle it?
<th0r> I think wicd does not, you have to handle the vpn separately when using wicd
<th0r> there is some decent info on the web about it, just happened on it the other day
<osx5> hello all
<osx5> I just got an acer aspire one netbook and put xubuntu on it, I have a 1366 resolution but its only allowing 1024 , does anyone know if I can fix this?
<MTeck> Raggs: doesn't look like that - i like this aside from that fact
<MTeck> I suppose I could do openvpn from cli
<MT-> ok - awesome thing about wicd - client doesn't need to keep running to keep internet
<MT-> I killed that other system - thanks to who suggested it
<jjara> need help in configuration of ubuntu 9.04 server
<_Pete_> http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-9.04-ispconfig-2
<DiecastMessiah> can someone give me idea what i need to do about this error
<DiecastMessiah> symbol lookup error: slitechat: undefined symbol: _ZN10QTabWidget15setTabsClosableEb
<LierXAgerate> hi
<LierXAgerate> is anyone here?
<jjara> yes
<LierXAgerate> Is this where I can ask tech support questions?
<DiecastMessiah> hailz
<jjara> yes
<LierXAgerate> Ok thanks
<LierXAgerate> I have an old IBM thinkpad that I am trying to install xubuntu on, it only has 256mb ram, a 5 gig hard drive, and a pentium 3 processor
<DiecastMessiah> normaller better to just ask the question here to..
<jjara> can any body help me in the configuration of ubuntu server 9.04
<LierXAgerate> I burnt a cd with xubuntu on it and I am trying to boot it from that
<_Pete_> jjara_ http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-9.04-ispconfig-2
<LierXAgerate> but when I go to "install xubuntu" I keep getting an error saying "Error reading from boot cd"
<LierXAgerate> the cd works fine on my good computer though
<LierXAgerate> when I go into f1 help it says this distribution of ubuntu requires 384 mb ram
<DiecastMessiah> maybe the rom is dead or something on the laptop
<LierXAgerate> but I thought 256 was enough
<jjara> Pete: my problem is the remote connection ssh or telnet it keeps disconnecting  in a period or time even http
<DiecastMessiah> yeah that should be lots for xubuntu
<LierXAgerate> is there any way to boot xubuntu from a floppy?
<DiecastMessiah> not sure
<LierXAgerate> is there a linux distro with even lower requirements ?
<DiecastMessiah> well from the error it sound like you cdrom in the machine is no longer good
<_Pete_> LierXAgerate: yes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy
<DiecastMessiah> they only last so long
<DiecastMessiah> have you ever had problem with loading or copy cd's?
<LierXAgerate> hmm ok
<LierXAgerate> I just got this old laptop today
<LierXAgerate> I just wanted to use it to teach myself the ins and outs of linux
<LierXAgerate> it runs windows 98 poorly
<DiecastMessiah> ok well i would say try to burn the cd.. on a different machine.. but as slow of a burn as you can about 2 or 4x burn
<DiecastMessiah> and see if that will load.. and if getting the same error.. then it the rom
<LierXAgerate> yeah I burtn this one on 24x burn
<DiecastMessiah> oh yeah maybe that will help.. the slower the burn the better it burns
<LierXAgerate> When I pop the cd into the machine it won't load, but when I put it into the machine I burnt it on it loads right away
<DiecastMessiah> 4x will only take 20min or less
<LierXAgerate> is it just because the older machine has an older cd drive?
<LierXAgerate> so it needs a slower burn?
<LierXAgerate> i'm not sure if that makes sense
<DiecastMessiah> well cd roms only last so long..
<LierXAgerate> Okay well I will go buy some cds tommorow and try again
<LierXAgerate> Thank you very much for your help
<DiecastMessiah> it getting old... doesn't mean it needs a slow burn... but i find it make better cd's
<DiecastMessiah> and maybe easier for that old rom to read it
<DiecastMessiah> no problem
<LierXAgerate> if not I will try the floppy method
<LierXAgerate> good night
<DiecastMessiah> nightnite
<DiecastMessiah> symbol lookup error ?? what may that be... just need a point in the right direction
<jjara> hi guys
<jjara> any solution to my problem
<DiecastMessiah> i have no idea sorry
<DiecastMessiah> looking around seem like a link problem of sometype but cannot find a good answer on on the web
<nikolam> packages.ubuntu.com, down again..
<turtle_> hi! I'm after some help
<turtle_> I think something has seriously gone wrong with my install
<jdb> explain your problem please :)
<turtle_> ok I'll do my best
<turtle_> I was surfing the web with transmission and rhythmbox running in the background
<turtle_> transmission froze so I did a force close
<turtle_> then when I ran synaptic it said "fail to load as root"
<turtle_> so I did a restart
<turtle_> when it reloaded all my panels have been scrapped
<turtle_> and I now cannot open ISO filed
<turtle_> *files
<turtle_> I think something might be corrupt somehow
<turtle_> I'm a recent windoze convert so I'm still getting grips with everything, which is why I'm stuck :/
<jdb> did you check your harddisk with fsck ?
<turtle_> nope
<turtle_> just punched it in to a terminal and it says running it on a mounted filesystem may cause severe damage
<turtle_> should I continue?
<jdb> boot in rescue mode, or try booting from a livecd
<turtle_> ok
<turtle_> am I correct in presuming that fsck is similar to windoze's fdisk?
<Laibsch> How do I found out the exact command that is run when I click on a menu entry?
<turtle_> jdb: now the update manager is telling me i have unmet dependancies, does this confirm a corrupt file system?
<jdb> turtle_: possible, but difficult to say
<jdb> fsck is more the equivalent of checkdisk
<turtle_> will slackware have fsck? I think I put puppylinux on a usb stick a while back
<jdb> i guess every distro has that
<jdb> i dont know slackware that well :)
<turtle_> me neither but I'll have to take what I can get :P
<th0r> Laibsch: you can see it in the process list in a terminal (ps ax)
<Laibsch> well, there's got to be a better
<Laibsch> way
<th0r> Laibsch: you can also see it in the .desktop file
<Laibsch> For example, right now I'm trying to find out why "System - New Login in a Window" does not work
<Laibsch> that one will never show up in the process list
<Laibsch> except for a split second
<th0r> Laibsch: actually, it should show up until you have completed the login
<th0r> but it is probably just a terminal session
<Laibsch> th0r, read again what I wrote
<Laibsch> the process never really starts
<th0r> Laibsch: never mind...sorry I said anything
<Laibsch> sheesh
<Laibsch> thanks for giving it a shot
<jdb> gnomefreak has joined #xubuntu ^^
<gnomefreak> jdb: i know i joined the channel :)
<jdb> kind of strange with such a nick :)
<gnomefreak> jdb: im strange but im also in kubuntu* alot of ubuntu channels (~35 channels in all some non ubuntu related)
<jdb> i dont like kde, so i'm not in kubuntu :)
<Mikexfce> allll good :)
<zhxk`> folks, i need enable runlevel at menu.lst, advice me
<zhxk`> folks, i need enable runlevel at menu.lst so that have oppertunity choose to boot into cli or gdm, i've tried add a number at the end of paratmeters to kernel but it wont work, advice me, thank you!
<jdb> just start in recovery mode?
<jdb> add single to the kernel in menu.lst
<proq> that topic is a bit old.  xubuntu 9.10 is out (in alpha)
<proq> anyhow.  I created a usplash on ubuntu and then switched to xubuntu and my usplash does not load.  is there a reason for this?
<Gamoid> Hi. I'm trying to help a friend install Xubuntu on a (comparatively) ancient laptop, but I'm getting all sorts of weird I/O errors on install. Would anyone be willing to spare a couple minutes and help me out?
<forces> Gamoid, what kind of problem do you have?
<Gamoid> Well, the computer boots from the CD just fine. Then, whether I select Use Xubuntu Without Making Changes or Install, it goes for a minute then starts endlessly returning errors, like "I/O error drive sector <blahblahblah>"
<Gamoid> Ah, here it is. "Buffer I/O error on device sr0"
<Gamoid> Over and over again.
<proq> that usually indicates it can't read the CD
<Gamoid> I think there was an error in burning the disc, actually.
<SiDi> Gamoid: if it didnt burn well then it may be unreadable ;)
<Gamoid> Well, yeah. :-p I only realized after I made my initial query.
<SiDi> You should use the "check CD integrity" option on the CD
<Gamoid> I just did, it returned an error.
<SiDi> and if it fails to perform the burning very likely failed
 * SiDi wishes all i/o errors on sr0 were so simple :P
<Gamoid> I'm actually about to try a different distro, just to test if it's my burner or his drive or the alignment of Jupiter with Venus in the fifth parallel or what.
<SiDi> 9th parallel *
 * SiDi hides
<Ahmuck-Jr> where can i find cd art?
<slow-motion> hi
<taiyedbrodel> I don't know why firefox is so awfully slow when searching for a file to upload or a dir for downloading an image, is this firefox fault? or xubuntu's fault?
#xubuntu 2009-08-08
<planetary> can someone(s) help me set my Vol up down mute to control the master alsa channel
<jarba> hello. could you please give me a page with instructions on how to prepare a xubuntu installation from usb pen drive
<hatake_kakashi> haven't found one that is simple enough
<hatake_kakashi> to be honest with you, you just need unetbootiin and the xubuntu's image.. put that onto usb, set computer bios to boot usb and hit default.. I'm sure once fully booted you can run ubiquity from there
<jarba> hatake_kakashi, thanks. i did try with UNetbootin, following everything and for some reason didn't work. I did it also with USB startup disk creator under Ubuntu
<jarba> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<hatake_kakashi> jarba, which iso file did you download?
<jarba> hatake_kakashi, let me see, pls
<jarba> hatake_kakashi,  xubuntu-9.04-alternate-i386.iso
<hatake_kakashi> hmm
<hatake_kakashi> did you try md5sum on it?
<jarba> no :o
<hatake_kakashi> I'd give that a shot
<hatake_kakashi> are you running a mac?
<jarba> under unetbootiin isn't?
<jarba> PCs hatake_kakashi
<hatake_kakashi> err not sure, though md5sum command is available on the command line in linux
<hatake_kakashi> jarba, ok, just checking :)
<jarba> i had a problem with my CD drive on my notebook, that's why I want to instal Xubuntu on it
<jarba> ahh I see. thanks
<hatake_kakashi> ah
<hatake_kakashi> running windows?
<jarba> the notebook now is clean
<jarba> i'll rather install xubuntu on it instead of any other distro
<hatake_kakashi> so how you verifying the image?　:)
<jarba> on thisa one I have Ubuntu
<hatake_kakashi> ok, if you fire up terminal there's md5sum :)
<jarba> hatake_kakashi, "verifying" the imasge while making the usg ?
<hatake_kakashi> usg?
<jarba> sorry, USB
<jarba> as you might notive I am a novice on these things (besides the typos here :) )
<jarba> arr notice
<hatake_kakashi> well I did notice you are somewhat a novice but at least you are different from the other newbs I see every so often
<hatake_kakashi> umm probably best idea to not do that btw
<jarba> I am :)
<jarba> novice...
<jarba> did use linux sometime ago only and now I decided to go back to it
<hatake_kakashi> lol
<hatake_kakashi> the bug bit you ;)
<jarba> hehehe
<jarba> blue screen bugs...
<hatake_kakashi> I'm still a novice despite using linux on and off for a few years now
<hatake_kakashi> nah I meant the addiction bug
<jarba> i got it, just kidding
<hatake_kakashi> heh
<jarba> :)
<hatake_kakashi> most of my computers are running linux lol
<jarba> well, I'm going to try other ways of making that USB installation, starting again with unetbootiin
<hatake_kakashi> shows you my addiction
<hatake_kakashi> I'd check with md5sum first
<jarba> I see
<hatake_kakashi> just to be sure that it passes the checksum
<hatake_kakashi> umm
<jarba> well, i have that notebook running this exat moment under mini xp, from hiren's bootCd
<jarba> exact..
<jarba> thank you a lot hatake_kakashi , I'll stick around while doing this
<hatake_kakashi> jarba, the list of md5sums are here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/9.04/release/MD5SUMS
<hatake_kakashi> jarba, ah
<jarba> thank you so much
<hatake_kakashi> nw
<hatake_kakashi> btw
<hatake_kakashi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<hatake_kakashi> !xorg > hatake_kakashi
<ubottu> hatake_kakashi, please see my private message
<iliketofrolic666> I accidentally deleted my shutdown icon in the top right hand corner of my screen how do i replace it?
<hatake_kakashi> iliketofrolic666, isn't that part of the quit button?
<iliketofrolic666> probably but i deleted it so idk
<hatake_kakashi> right click on the bar and click on add new items and then go look for action buttons
<iliketofrolic666> did that will only allow me to log out
<iliketofrolic666> i want to be able to shutdown without logging out first
<iliketofrolic666> i also can't shut it down with the power button on my IR remote anymore
<iliketofrolic666> which is very annoying
<hatake_kakashi> hmm
<hatake_kakashi> dunno how to solve the ir remote part
<hatake_kakashi> how did you manage to delete it in the first place? lol
<iliketofrolic666> i deleted it because it wasn't doing the drop down menu any more
<iliketofrolic666> the one in the applications menu will only log me out instead of having the popup
<th0r> iliketofrolic666: right click on the icon, choose properties and set the action type to Quit
<iliketofrolic666> rofl that was fun
<iliketofrolic666> can't right click in application menu apparently
<iliketofrolic666> quit just logs you out
<iliketofrolic666> brb
<th0r> iliketofrolic666: no...add the Action Buttons to the panel, then right click on that
<th0r> jeez....if he comes back...one of you guys might want to pass on the info
<hatake_kakashi> <th0r> iliketofrolic666: right click on the icon, choose properties and set the action type to Quit
<iliketofrolic666> it's already on that
<iliketofrolic666> it logs me out w/o a dialog
<iliketofrolic666> some one pop up the dialog and tell me if there is a never show again option to check
<iliketofrolic666> google is so useless :-(
<iliketofrolic666> ideas?
<th0r> iliketofrolic666: are you back for a while or are you going to leave again>
<iliketofrolic666> back for a while why?
<iliketofrolic666> i just left because i hit the button
<th0r> iliketofrolic666: right click on the panel and choose add new items
<th0r> from there add Action Buttons
<iliketofrolic666> k now i got 2 log off buttons... both with the action quit
<th0r> set the Action type to Quit and it should give you a menu when you click on it
<iliketofrolic666> nope
<iliketofrolic666> the second time i logged off was when i click it
<th0r> ok...just a sec
<th0r> iliketofrolic666: go to the Settings Manager and select Session and Startup
<th0r> there make sure Prompt on logout is checked
<iliketofrolic666> k should i test?
<th0r> yeah...if I am going to be wrong...I want to be wrong boldly
<iliketofrolic666> sweet thanks man it works
<wormsxulla_> hello. i'm running xubuntu 7.10 and i'd like to add an item to a submenu in xfce4 appfinder, but i can't seem to find a way to do it. my application is not listed in the right panel list of applications
<th0r> wormsxulla_: you add items to the menu by creating .desktop files and placing them in either /usr/share/applications or /.local/share/applications
<wormsxulla_> oh
<th0r> wormsxulla_: I am no expert at .desktop files, but I think you control menus and submenus with the Categories line in the file
<wormsxulla_> hmmmm
<th0r> wormsxulla_: and while there have been several attempts at creating a 'menu editor' I know of none that works very well
<wormsxulla_> well, the help refers to some drag and drop function, but that doesn't work for me
<wormsxulla_> th0r: i see :)
<wormsxulla_> raahhh. i made a mistake. i previously created a link (shortcut) to the executable of the app, on the desktop, and i can't delete it because the permission is "read only" (it's useless now that i created a launcher)
<wormsxulla_> *i* created the link and it's read-only?
<idyllic>  hi all, i can't start xfmedia. The error spit out from terminal is
<idyllic> ** (xfmedia:29092): CRITICAL **: XfmediaXine: Unable to load audio output driver.  Segmentation fault
<Hisham> Hello Everyone!
<Hisham> I am having trouble installing Gwibber in 8.04 Hardy :(
<premorphos> i have the weirdest problem, i have 2 partitions mounted, 1 gives me R/W rights, #2 does not only R rights, the line in fstab is identical (defaults). first partition is ntfs the outer is vfat, is the fact that it is vfat the cause of the problem. you see i realy need R/W privileges on my storage partition
<premorphos> it has got to be something i overlooked, cant figure it out
<boonyo> if I installed ubuntu with the gnome desktop, what would be the easiest way to switch over to xfce, as if I had installed xubuntu?
<xylox> boonyo, install xubuntu-desktop package
<boonyo> and that will automatically switch my desktop over to xfce?
<xylox> that will give you the choice between gnome and xfce at boot
<boonyo> ah cool
<elghorbaZ> hello,
<elghorbaZ> nwbe : i dont have the right click on the desktop !
<elghorbaZ> how can i do it
<gabkdlly> elghorbaZ: hi
<gabkdlly> elghorbaZ: applications -> settings -> settings manager -> Desktop -> Behavior
<elghorbaZ> hi
<elghorbaZ> it doesnt work
<elghorbaZ> since i installed updates,
<elghorbaZ> i have nothing on the desktop
<elghorbaZ> and no right clik
<elghorbaZ> i use xubuntu
<gabkdlly> elghorbaZ: try alt-f2, then xfdesktop
<elghorbaZ> well i found on a xfce doc that if i ran nautilus it wil disable desktop, so i have to kill nautilus or make the option no-desktop on the nautilus
<elghorbaZ> can you help me doing this
<elghorbaZ> i have just one week on the linux system
<gabkdlly> well, you could try logging out and back in, I think that will probably restart thunar
<gabkdlly> as well as kill nautilus
<elghorbaZ> but it's since few days that its like that
<gabkdlly> myself, I have put a button on my panel to start nautilus with the --no-desktop option
<elghorbaZ> how can i do that,
<elghorbaZ> ?
<gabkdlly> in that case, open a terminal, and type "killall nautilus"
<gabkdlly> without the quotes
<gabkdlly> you can add buttons to the xfce panel by right clicking on it
<elghorbaZ> i couldnt run xfce panel
<gabkdlly> xfce4-panel ?
<elghorbaZ> yes
<elghorbaZ> i tries xfce4- panel
<elghorbaZ> it ididnt show anything
<gabkdlly> try xfce4-panel , and run it using the alt-f2 tool
<elghorbaZ> yes this is what i did, it showed nothing
<elghorbaZ> i tried it on a terminal and it says this apps is runing
<elghorbaZ> but i see nothing
<hatake_kakashi> is this with an upgrade?
<elghorbaZ> yes since i installed updates
<hatake_kakashi> I meant did you upgrade from 8.10? aka intrepid ibex?
<elghorbaZ> wow !!! euuh, probably,
<hatake_kakashi> probably???
<elghorbaZ> i dont now
<hatake_kakashi> I hear there are some minor problems when you do upgrades like that... they are known as dist-upgrade.. for me I backup my settings and do a clean install.. no real issues from there on
<takane2> Is there come configuration nessesary to get come CDMA cards to use EVDO?
<elghorbaZ> i couldnt kill nautilus
<takane2> Try pkill?
<elghorbaZ> dosnt work,
<elghorbaZ> in the add/remove applications
<elghorbaZ> in only installed applications
<elghorbaZ> there is no nautilus
<takane2> oh oh okay. Use synaptic then.
<elghorbaZ> it worked
<elghorbaZ> now with the xfdesktop
<elghorbaZ> do i have to run it each time i start the computer
<elghorbaZ> thanx a lot
<elghorbaZ> i have another kst; am runing xubuntu but the computer is still slow, is it really better to try fluxbuntu?
<takane2> what are the specs?
<elghorbaZ> 350 mhz , 256 mb, 8 Go
<takane2> hmm yeah you might want to. I run debian with blackbox on a system with similar specs.
<elghorbaZ> black box is like xubuntu for debian?
<takane2> no it's just a light windows manager
<elghorbaZ> ah ok, and what do you recommand
<elghorbaZ> what do you think is better?
<takane2> I havn't tried flux enough to say. But if there is a special ubuntu distro based on flux, you should try it.
<elghorbaZ> oki, thanx
<rgnr> i installed fmod
<rgnr> but i get error that libfmod.so is  not found
<rgnr> what do i do
<elghorbaZ> euuh, also, when you install a linux ditrib on a computer with wdws, does it mean that wdws is erased, the disk fomated and the installation of linux includes encrypted disk ?
<elghorbaZ> can i also use blackbox with ubuntu ?
<takane2> well you already have a xubuntu partition?
<rgnr> error while loading shared libraries: libfmod.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<takane2> rgnr: search for libfmod in synaptic
<elghorbaZ> it asked me , yes i have
<rgnr> it's not in synaptic
<elghorbaZ> so still windows behind?
<rgnr> anywayz
<rgnr> i have libfmod-375.so
<takane2> yeah if you install it in the partition that you have xubuntu in it will leave windows alone just like it did when you installed xubuntu
<takane2> rgnr: Maybe it needs a newer version? Are you compiling something?
<elghorbaZ> oki
<ziede> hi, is there a kernel with pae for xubuntu?
<ziede> i have tried the server kernel but after download the system would not boot...
<cemunal> hi all
<cemunal> :(
<cemunal> while i install adobe flash player; firefox and plugin service freezed; do i have to kill them?
<hatake_kakashi> yeah
<hatake_kakashi> well firefox needs to be restarted either way
<cemunal> :(
<cemunal> ok
<eatscheese> greetings everyone
<vinnl> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<Aquina> heyo ;-)
<vinnl> !hi :)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi :)
<vinnl> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<vinnl> :)
<eatscheese> !gnuchess
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnuchess
<vinnl> !info gnuchess
<ubottu> gnuchess (source: gnuchess): Plays a game of chess, either against the user or against itself. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.07-5 (jaunty), package size 87 kB, installed size 276 kB
<eatscheese> thanks!
<vinnl> yw :)
<Aquina> *lol*
<eatscheese> !info epiphany
<ubottu> epiphany (source: epiphany): clone of Boulder Dash game. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.0-2 (jaunty), package size 82 kB, installed size 288 kB
<eatscheese> !info epiphany-browser
<ubottu> epiphany-browser (source: epiphany-browser): Intuitive web browser - dummy package. In component main, is optional. Version 2.26.1-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 18 kB, installed size 76 kB
<cemunal> my midori does not open any web
<cemunal> why?
<vinnl> cemunal, do other browsers work?
<cemunal> yes
<cemunal> firefox works well
<vinnl> OK, and what do you see when you enter a URL into Midori?
<cemunal> vinnl: it waits only
<vinnl> cemunal, hmm, can you start it from a terminal window and see if it shows anything?
<cemunal> ok
<cemunal> vinnl: terminal doesn't show anything
<cemunal> #midori says: upgrade it
<vinnl> Ah yeah then you'll probably want to listen to that :P
<vinnl> Which version are you using and how did you get it?
<cemunal> vinnl: from ubuntu repos
<cemunal> 0.1.2
<vinnl> Ah yeah then you'll want to upgrade
<vinnl> cemunal, have you ever used PPA's
<vinnl> *?
<cemunal> yes
<cemunal> ok i see
<cemunal> vinnl: thanks
<vinnl> You're welcome :)
 * cemunal away
<Brandon_X_Fox> Hello everyone I need help setting up my hp deskjet 648c printer, i've tryed using the printer wizard and selecting my make and model and a provided driver, but that is not working, any help is appreciated.
<sky_> hey i'm trying to install e17 on xubuntu, but wondering the best/easiest way to do so
<Moonlight> I need some help
<th0r> Moonlight: ask a question
<Moonlight> When I try to upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04, I keep getting sent back to the login screen. How can I finally get through the upgrade without downloading a cd
<th0r> Moonlight: I always upgrade a version with a fresh install. First because updating via the net is prone to failure and major crash, and second because it gives me a chance to clean up all the stuff I really don't need
<pyhacker> how can i get xubuntu to react to a cd? I put an empty cd in (in hopes of burning something on it) but it doesnt see it
<th0r> Moonlight: but if you are really devoted to trying, I think the command is sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Moonlight> I tried that too but it didn't work
<th0r> Moonlight: well, the only two ways I know of to upgrade a version are the CD and apt-get
<Moonlight> Looks like I need to get the cd
<Moonlight> Thank you for the help :)
<anom01y> how to I upgrade my xfce if I have xubuntu 9.04 installed
<TheSheep> !upgrade | anom01y
<ubottu> anom01y: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<anom01y> TheSheep, that doesnt show how to upgrade xfce, just ubuntu..
<anom01y> xubuntu 9.04 only has xfce 4.6 in the repos, but on xfce's website you can get 4.6.1
<TheSheep> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<TheSheep> anom01y: if you want continous upgrades, use gentoo or some other distribution
<SiDi> anom01y: use jerome guelfucci's PPA for xfce 4.6.1
#xubuntu 2009-08-09
<spasticteapot> Does anyone here know how to make my Palm PDA work with Linux?
<ToStItOs_> Question for all of U I have a dial up modem and I have Xubuntu 8.10 if I install updates such as networking and Cups udates will that interfere with my modem driver
<ToStItOs_> I want to install the security updates but I am afraid to due to some problems I had before but does anyone know if it will affect my modem driver
<ToStItOs_> I have a bunch of updates to install
<ToStItOs_> I know I will not finish them tonight for sure
<KittyKatt> Question: Where would I go editing if I wanted the xfce4-terminal to have the same colors as gnome-terminal.
<ToStItOs_> Any suggestions???
<KittyKatt> Because I know it's in bash.
<KittyKatt> wb
<ToStItOs_> Oh thanks my clicking closed everything
<KittyKatt> [AmsG] be back in a few
<_Master_> hello everyone, im working on xubuntu and i cant get my second screen using s - video anyone got any help
<_Master_> do I need fglrx to use ati radeon 9600's svideo out ???
<damo23> what are the benefits of xubuntu 9.04 over 8.04
<damo23> can i use my old menu in 9.04?
<hatake_kakashi> I never tried 8.04 but you get newer features.. including libnotify
<hatake_kakashi> newer kernel
<th0r> damo23: you might want to consider keeping 8.04.
<damo23> i did a fresh install of ubuntu 9.04 on my friends machine, it seemed to have extra desktop eyecandy features than 8.04
<damo23> like desktop switching by dragging a window off the screen
<damo23> just like my xubuntu
<forces> if you like the stability, use 8.04
<th0r> damo23: yes, there are some new features, but there are also some problems. There are some video issues in jaunty that weren't in hardy, for instance
<th0r> forces, right....the next lts release isn't for another six months...10.04
<forces> just 8 months
<th0r> damo23: if you have 8.04 running dependably an upgrade might cause you some problems, be prepared for them
<forces> and we will have a new LTS
<hatake_kakashi> and so 9.04 isn't deemed as stable?
<damo23> ok i'll wait for the next LTS
<damo23> but i might repartition my hard drive in the meantime
<th0r> hatake_kakashi: I had a choice and installed 9.04, but wish I had gone with hardy instead
<damo23> what is a good size for /
<damo23> i have an 80Gb hard drive
<damo23> and 15Gb is taken with xp pro
<hatake_kakashi> th0r, I hardly have regretted migrating from ibex to jaunty but never tried hardy
<th0r> damo23: I left 35 GB and used less than 7GB, so when I redo the drive I will leave about 15GB
<damo23> cool
<th0r> hatake_kakashi: hardy would have had better support for my laptop video
<hatake_kakashi> th0r, ahh *nods* in terms of wireless spec, later is generally better
<th0r> hatake_kakashi: jaunty did support my broadcom chip, which surprised me, and did not support my atheros chip...which also surprised me.
<hatake_kakashi> th0r, that brings me back to the same question lol
<hatake_kakashi> atheros non-usb?
<th0r> no, atheros is usb, the broadcom is built-in
<hatake_kakashi> yeah atheros usb is literally a dead zone.. its not one of those n-draft is it?
<th0r> no...a G unit...just a little unit I can lay outside the cabin on the boat to get a little better reception
<hatake_kakashi> yeah, atheros usb support for non n-draft has been pretty patchy.. no native drivers unless you were one of the lucky owners of ar5007ug
<hatake_kakashi> there's ndiswrapper I suppose
<th0r> yeah, I finally got it working with ndiswrapper ok....but surprised me as internal atheros cards have always been pretty easy to get going
<hatake_kakashi> yeah there's a difference :)
<th0r> someone hijacked my website <smile>. looks like 110mb.com has been hacked
<hatake_kakashi> atheros has got good support non-usb, mimo or fullmac (rare) but apart from that
<th0r> yeah...course the internal cards show up as pci cards so they were supported. but I figured an atheros chip is an atheros chip...was surprised to encounter problems with the usb unit.
<th0r> but what really disappointed me was the lack of support for my ati card in jaunty.
<hatake_kakashi> heh I　hear older ati cards aren't getting the necessary support
<th0r> yeah...ati just walked away from them.
<th0r> I will wait a little while after 10.04 comes out and see how it goes. Will either install that or 8.04 and then freeze my laptop...no more upgrades or any of that stuff...too many headaches
<th0r> heck, I lost my internal wifi to the last kernel update....even had to dump that
<damo23> th0r: i decided to wait for the next LTS release too, im running 8.04 very comfortably
<damo23> but i will repartition my drive to 15Gb /
<th0r> damo23: I have been thinking about reclaiming that extra space in / and installing hardy at the same time. Would give me something to do <smile>.
<damo23> th0r: sounds like a waste of time... who wants to have to reboot into a different flavour of linux
<damo23> thats what vmware is for
<damo23> :)
<th0r> damo23: well, if I installed hardy I could get better video suppport. I can't even run google earth or secondlife right now for the video tearing
<damo23> ok
<th0r> I actually had a better system going when I was running dapper drake (6.06)
<th0r> I am no longer interested in being on the 'cutting edge'. I want to be able to get my email without difficulties
<damo23> th0r: use IMAP webmail
<th0r> damo23: never....I leave nothing on the net in the way of personal info. Like I said...the little web page I had online just got hijacked...I sure don't want all my email online
<damo23> :S
<damo23> well use IMAP without webmail, that way all the email stays on the server
<damo23> pay someone else to protect your data
<damo23> then it doesnt matter which client you use to log into your email
<th0r> that is what I don't want. with pop all my email is right here...I control it. With imap someone else is storing it all...and I have no control over it.
<damo23> i guess
<damo23> makes reading it a hassle, you have to do it from the same computer
<th0r> I guess that is a concept that people are having a hard time grasping. If you want secure data, take it off the network
<th0r> well...the career went with the dotcom crash so I only have this laptop.
<damo23> ok
<th0r> but even when I was working....private email on my private computer, work email on the work computer
<damo23> i just bought an unlimited hosting plan
<damo23> so i can host unlimited domains
<damo23> it was cheap as hell
<th0r> damo23: I would like to have a domain....my own email and web server. I used to keep one when I had an apartment and broadband, but here on the boat there is no way for me to do that
<th0r> would love to have a server tucked away somewhere to play with
<damo23> i think i'll set one up at my mums place
<damo23> i figured out how to set up a dns server
<damo23> with bind
<damo23> so i can host my own domain and dns
<damo23> its pretty easy
<damo23> the only thing is, her ISP blocks port 80
<damo23> so i need to switch plans
<th0r> and it is fun....I used to enjoy tinkering with my server. You can make one from an old desktop or laptop that the windows babies think is too old to be useful <smile>
<damo23> yes
<th0r> damo23: put it on another port. I used non-standard ports for everything for security
<damo23> th0r: but i want to run a webserver without using :<port> in the url
<th0r> I only wanted my friends and family to get in, so I instructed them to go to <ip>:<port> to get to my website
<th0r> if you want it open then yeah....you need port 80
<th0r> I enjoyed knowing it wasn't going to get hacked <smile>
<damo23> :D
<damo23> i just downloaded nmap 5,  its a pretty cool port scanner you can spoof your mac address and ip address
<damo23> :P
<th0r> when I first put it online I used to see three or four hack attempts on ssh every day. Moved ssh off port 22 and it dropped to zero....over a year with no attempts
<th0r> there is a gui version now called zenmap
<damo23> yes
<damo23> are u serious? 3-4 hacks per day?
<damo23> but ssh is secure isnt it?
<th0r> yeah...but I would see a bot attempting to get in...maybe 20 userid/passwd sent trying to gain access.
<genii> damo23: Once established traffic from an ssh session is hard to decrypt. But that doesn't do much if someone gets a password by brute-force
<th0r> how do you think the chinese are finding all those govt systems to get into? <smile>
<damo23> genii: oh i see
<th0r> but they don't waste time on non-standard ports...if port 22 doesn't answer they move to the next ip
<genii> th0r: I had a server getting hammered 20-30 times a second for a while
<damo23> cant you set ssh to timeout after 3 invalid attempts
<damo23> and not allow any logins
<th0r> genii: exactly. Move ssh to a port near the top...53265 or something like that...and you won't see a single attempt
<genii> Using something like "honeypot" also is useful
<th0r> another interesting concept I haven't yet had a chance to try is port knocking....like a combination lock on your ssh
<damo23> interesting
<th0r> it is in the repos....'knock' (no imagination <smile>)
<genii> !info honeypot
<ubottu> Package honeypot does not exist in jaunty
<genii> Hm
<genii> !info labrea
<ubottu> labrea (source: labrea): a "sticky" honeypot and IDS. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5-stable-3 (jaunty), package size 53 kB, installed size 168 kB
<th0r> you can use it for any service you like. You totally lock up the system using iptables. When the daemon sees a configured sequence of port accesses it opens whatever is configured
<th0r> that is why I want the server....things like 'knockd' fascinate me
<damo23> th0r: THATS COOL
<th0r> I would like to open a data center that specializes in secure storage....with tools like knock
<damo23> th0r: but surely you cant have a system with 100% filtered ports and still have the knock daemon reading the port accesses
<th0r> damo23: why not? iptables sees the packets at the ports...but doesn't let them in. Knockd also watches...the packets don't have to get in...just 'knock'
<damo23> th0r: what if there is packet loss
<damo23> the combination will be invalid
<th0r> what if you dial a wrong combinatiion? <smile> you just send the combination again.
<damo23> ok
<damo23> thats friggin awesome
<th0r> there is a tool called knock in the package...you configure knock to send the proper sequence of packets to the ip of the server.
<damo23> can you configure how long the ports stay open after u knock
<th0r> yes, if you want you can open a port for only 30 minutes, or whatever, or you can open it til you close it again
<th0r> there is a pretty good readme in the package, you might want to install it and take a look. Unless you turn it on it won't hurt to have it sitting on the hard drive
<damo23> but the port has to be open for the duration of the ssh session?
<th0r> the man page for knock is really good as well
<damo23> ok
<th0r> well, if you configure it to open ssh for 30 minutes, you better be done in 30 minutes. If you configure it to open ssh and leave it, then you have all the time in the world
<th0r> I had read about port knocking about a year ago...was pleasantly surprised the other day to see a package for it in jaunty
<genii> I'm intrigued by Ksplice ... rebootless upgrades
<damo23> th0r: i can see how port knocking would stop random port scan attacks, but if someone knew your ip and really wanted to hack your machine, it wouldnt stop them
<damo23> just make it slightly more difficult
<th0r> damo23: a four number combination, each number between 1 and 65535, and each either tcp or udp.....how many crays do you have?
<th0r> damo23:  and it doesn't have to be four...could be any number of knocks
<damo23> but they can monitor your network traffic and get the combination
<genii> Even after a successful knock you'd still have to know what service you're actually connecting to
<damo23> especially if there is hardly any traffic, suddenly there are this sequence of random ports
<damo23> its like watching you enter the combination
<th0r> damo23: agreed...where are they collecting this data at? what traffic are they collecting? If they are on a router at your isp they get all the traffic going through that router and have to sift through it for YOUR ip.....we are talking about a lot of work for what gain? Just like a car thief...they will move on to an easier target of opportunity
<genii> I imagine someone will figure a way to rotate/semi-randomize the port sequence so the same one can't be used twice
<damo23> th0r: what we are talking about isnt security, its obscurity
<th0r> damo23: I guess it might be interpreted that way. A concerted effort to hack into your system would still be possible...but sure would be a lot of work
<damo23> a more secure way would be to set up a regular webserver on SSL port 443 and enter a password, and the password opens up the ssh port
<th0r> damo23: or an ssh tunnel to the gateway and then knock on the server
<damo23> lol
<damo23> or a sequence of ssh tunnels to different servers, and finally to your server
<th0r> damo23: don't laugh...that is how I accessed my home network. An ssh tunnel to one computer and then via that tunnel to all the others. the only port open was an oddball port for ssh
<genii> "hopscotch"
<th0r> and that port was forwarded from the wifi router
<damo23> i think i'll just set up ssh on a very high port
<damo23> that should be enough security
<damo23> for a home server
<th0r> damo23: that's my point....add port knocking and how much more 'enough' will you have <smile>
<damo23> so you can use port 1-65536
<th0r> for ssh, yes. just set the port number in sshd_conf
<th0r> whatever port sshd is listening on, that is the port you use with ssh
<anom01y> how do I restore the desktop after running nautilus without the --no-desktop
<anom01y> option.  For some reason it screwed up my desktop
<damo23> anom01y: assuming you are running xfce and you want your xfce desktop back
<damo23> anom01y: sudo killall nautilus && xfdesktop &
<anom01y> I am trying to run the command insmod /lib/modules/`uname -r`/updates/dkms/fglrx.ko, and I get error -1 cannot allocate memory. Not sure what I am doing wrong,
<turtle_> G'day all, I am unable to unmount a usb stick due to it being locked, has anyone got a solution?
<turtle_> its ok the usb is problematic, scrubbed the partition and started again, problem solvered
<turtle_> writing img now
<damo23> i just upgraded pidgin from 2.0.2 to 2.5.8 in xubuntu, but when i restart pidgin, i still get 2.0.2, what am i doing wrong?
<Glenjamin> hi guys, whenever i plug in my usb printer, dmesg gives an error saying unable to enumerate usb device. Is there anywhere I can look to get more verbose information about the error?
<o123hallo> hello
<o123hallo> can someone help me
<o123hallo> i wanna add a menuentry
<o123hallo> i installed the newest eagle version (/opt/Eagle)
<o123hallo> so i have in my Eagle.desktop: Exec=/opt/Eagle/bin/eagle
<o123hallo> is that right?
#xubuntu 2010-08-09
<ToStItOs> Does anybody know about cellular broadband
<ToStItOs> Does anyone know about usbmodeswitch
<ToStItOs> I don't know how to configure
<highvoltage> ToStItOs: if you're on any recent version of xubuntu, you really shouldn't need it
<ToStItOs> Well I have a Franklin U210 data usb modem and when I plug it in it doesn't recognize
<danklesman> what is the default archive manager used in xubuntu?
<danklesman> 10.04
<_chris_> moin all :)
<slow-motion> hi
<danboid> How do I change default window manager that gdm auto-logs into under lucid? gdmsetup is broke and I've hadf no luck with .xsession or 'sudo update-alternatives --config x-window-manager'
<ablomen> danboid, did you try /usr/share/xsessions/default.desktop ? (not sure there is one in lucid though..)
<danboid> ablomen, No- that folder exists under lucid but there is no default.desktop in there atm. Need to find out what it should contain now then..
<Sysi> rm -rf ~/.cache/sessions/*
<Sysi> windowmanager --replace and save session at logout
<danboid> Sysi, I've got a .cache but theres no sessions subfolder and I'm not sure fluxbox supports 'save session at logout'?
<Sysi> idk about fluxbox i'm xfce user
<Sysi> xfce/xfwm
<crazygir> so I recently upgraded from 9.X --> 10.4, and graphic performance now sucks.. X is eating up one available core - 100%
<crazygir> how do you turn down the video requirements in xfce/xubuntu?
<Sysi> what graphics card
<crazygir> I haven't changed hardware.. I upgraded xubuntu
<crazygir> it's a std onboard graphics
<crazygir> changing the theme did not help
<Sysi> lspci | grep VGA
<skit-lasse> is there some nice software for xubuntu, which allows me to configure my gravis gamepad pro?
<skit-lasse> my gamepad is not USB
<crazygir> Sysi:
<crazygir> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<Sysi> they used not to work with 9.* ..interesting
<ablomen> skit-lasse, maybe something in this thread might work? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=338457
<crazygir> worked fine
<crazygir> not so happy now
<crazygir> Sysi: do you have any thoughts/insight on how I should resolve this?
<crazygir> it's difficult to get work done :P
<Sysi> do you have noacpi or something in boot options?
<crazygir> where would I check.. I haven't changed anything..
<crazygir> grub.conf?
<Sysi> /boot/grub/menu.lst or /etc/default/grub.conf
<crazygir> enable or disable it?
<crazygir> Sysi: ^
<Sysi> well you only can do either to change current situation
<crazygir> Sysi: nope.. I don't have acpi mentioned anywhere in /boot/grub
<crazygir> (I haven't changed any of this..)
<Sysi> so it should not be about those
<staar2> hello
<staar2> why is it when i load some linux based game it crashes ? something wrong with graphic drivers ?
<Sysi> what graphics card, what games
<xubuntu> Hello
<CS_GLaDOS> I can't get Software Centre working
<CS_GLaDOS> and the apt-get for flash doesn't work wither
<Sysi> what version of ubuntu, any error messages?
<CS_GLaDOS> xubuntu 10.04 installed today
<staar2> Geforce 7950GT and using drivers 173.14.22 NVIDIA , i tried the Regnum online and Wurm online different types of games
<CS_GLaDOS> I've a sceenshot of terminal
<staar2> one uses java and other should be c++/c game compiled
<Sysi> you can just tru again and pastebin
<CS_GLaDOS> me or staar2?
<Sysi> you
<Sysi> staar2: start in terminal and see if it gives errors :p
<staar2> ok ill try
<CS_GLaDOS> just uploading now
<Sysi> need a basic knowledge about terminal though
<CS_GLaDOS> http://pastebin.com/iqYSkRcG
<CS_GLaDOS> be right back, i have to get the phone
<staar2> ok no errors to terminal just crashed and quit
<staar2> last log write [09/08/2010 19:56:24] [Mesh::reset_renderable][mesh.cpp(1913)] Resetting renderable Pc syrtis humano mujer mago andnothing more
<CS_GLaDOS> I am back
<CS_GLaDOS> Do you know what the problem is?
<CS_GLaDOS> Hello?
<Sysi> well, no
<Sysi> what does apt say?
<CS_GLaDOS> hmm?
<CS_GLaDOS> oh i see
<Sysi> apt-get
<CS_GLaDOS> apt on its own
<CS_GLaDOS> is currently not installed
<Sysi> like 'sudo apt-get update'
<CS_GLaDOS> oh, sorry
<crazygir> Sysi: any other thoughts?
<CS_GLaDOS> It's downloading various updates
<CS_GLaDOS> it's just done
<Sysi> crazygir: not very much.. ubuntu wiki has some stuff about 8-series intel working bad with 10.04
<crazygir> k, I'll check it out.. thatnks
<crazygir> *thanks
<Sysi> CS_GLaDOS: well, it should work then
<CS_GLaDOS> software-center spews the same error
<CS_GLaDOS> :/
<crazygir> Sysi: this is actually the 4 series
<Sysi> hum
<CS_GLaDOS> Am I better off reinstalling Xubuntu?
<Sysi> CS_GLaDOS: 'gksudo software-center'
<CS_GLaDOS> I'll try it
<Sysi> if that's name of it on cli
<Sysi> i don't have it installed
<CS_GLaDOS> SAme error
<CS_GLaDOS> it is software-center
<Sysi> does synaptic work?
<CS_GLaDOS> I checked by using dir
<CS_GLaDOS> I'll see
<CS_GLaDOS> it appears to be
<CS_GLaDOS> should I just use that instead?
<Sysi> apt-get --purge reinstall software-center
<CS_GLaDOS> E: Invalid Operation reinstall
<Sysi> how without '--'
<CS_GLaDOS> okay
<CS_GLaDOS> e: could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: permission denied)
<CS_GLaDOS> AND
<Sysi> sudo
<CS_GLaDOS> will do
<CS_GLaDOS> same error
<CS_GLaDOS> the other error
<CS_GLaDOS> is
<CS_GLaDOS> wait
<CS_GLaDOS> the first error changed to 11: res temp unavail
<CS_GLaDOS> 2d is: e: unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<CS_GLaDOS> Synaptic?
<Sysi> you can't use two packetmanagers at same time
<CS_GLaDOS> aha
<CS_GLaDOS> its doign it
<CS_GLaDOS> nope
<CS_GLaDOS> e: couldn't find package reinstall
<Sysi> just don't use purge
<CS_GLaDOS> okay
<CS_GLaDOS> nope
<CS_GLaDOS> E: invalid operation reinstall
<Sysi> sounds bad
<Sysi> have you installed updates?
<CS_GLaDOS> through apt-get?
<Sysi> in any way
<CS_GLaDOS> sudo apt-get install update
<CS_GLaDOS> i did
<Sysi> apt-get safe-upgrade
<CS_GLaDOS> E: Invalid operation safe-upgrade
<Sysi> reinstall xubuntu
<CS_GLaDOS> thought so, haha
<CS_GLaDOS> it doesn't take too long
<Sysi> that's totally borked
<CS_GLaDOS> is that why I couldnt do sudo apt-get install flashplugin0nonfree
<CS_GLaDOS> *-
<CS_GLaDOS> or install the restriced extras like MP3 support
<Sysi> very propably
<CS_GLaDOS> Well I'll give it a go and i;ll report back if it works or not
<Sysi> try yet 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<CS_GLaDOS> oh, right let me start the laptop again then
<CS_GLaDOS> cause i was restarting to reinstall
<Sysi> you can just reinstall
<Sysi> doesn't actually matter for me
<Sysi> but, wubi?
<CS_GLaDOS> wubi?
<Sysi> windows ubuntu installer, can cause weird problems
<CS_GLaDOS> nope
<Sysi> g2g
<CS_GLaDOS> it was from CD
<CS_GLaDOS> Oh right
<CS_GLaDOS> thanks for the help
<Sysi> check that cd, there's option in menu
<Sysi> when you boot
<CS_GLaDOS> Will do
<CS_GLaDOS> infactr I'll just reburn
<jimisrvrox> hey guys im having a problem mounting my mp3 player and hoping that I do not have to format the drive...unfortunately gparted shows that there is currently no filesystem on there but there is music on there..and I tried to reset the permissions to allow any user to mount the drive but am still getting error that root can only mount the drive...
<Sysi> only root can do mounting
<Sysi> but it can be done so that normal user can write there
<jimisrvrox> Sysi: did su root and I still get the...
<jimisrvrox> sudo mount gives me mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1 and dmesg gives me VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev sdb1.
<Sysi> what fs should it be?
<Sysi> i guess fat32
<jimisrvrox> I dont think upgrading to 10.04 would reset permissions...I think one day i was messing with the machine after reading about permissions stuff in a book and I figured out last night that I needed to go into the storage device thing and try to reset the permissions..
<jimisrvrox> well im guessing it could use NTFS so that if the kiddo wants to connect it to a Windows box for tagging that it wouldnt have any problems...but it already has music on it that I dont want to end up erasing due to formatting..
<Sysi> mount -t ntfs
<jimisrvrox> hrm tried the mount -t command and it tells me the device doesnt have NTFS..
<jimisrvrox> strange
<Sysi> it's broken or not ntfs
<jimisrvrox> it ends up being fat32
<jimisrvrox> I wished I could remember all these damn commands! Ive been reading a linux security book but I think its more of you have to do it over and over again and then it becomes second nature
<Sysi> can you mount it with thunar?
<jimisrvrox> nope..that keeps giving me mount: wrong fs blah balh
<Sysi> there's some way to mount it with root but as normal user so it becomes rw for both
<jimisrvrox> Sysi: I ended up mounting it..ran mount -t vfat and then ran mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<Sysi> it work
<jimisrvrox> yup
<jimisrvrox> Sysi: I think what my problem is is that in fstab sdb1 was showing up as ext3 and its really vfat so I figure just go in and edit fstab to vfat instead of ext3
<Sysi> your mp3-player shouldn't be in fstab
<Sysi> add # in front of that line
<jimisrvrox> well it is only because I told it to load on boot-up
<Sysi> how you want
<jimisrvrox> so all id have to do like you said is comment it out but wouldnt I also have to change the pref in storage device manager?
<Sysi> you can change type also in fstab
<jimisrvrox> brb
<jimisrvrox> ok Sysi it worked out good...so it was all because Linux wasnt seeing the device as ext3 when the device was formatted vfat..
<Sysi> you told linux it's ext3 in fstab
<jimisrvrox> I mustive earlier...
<jimisrvrox> Sysi: what do you think of Win7? Do you still use Windows?
<Sysi> "still :)"
<Sysi> not really
<jimisrvrox> heh its on the try not to basis eh
<Sysi> (i did use win for long time)
<jimisrvrox> how long have you used Linux?
<CS_GLaDOS> I've been using win7 since the beta days :D I tried Linux a long time ago - my hardware had no drivrs and it was a KDE distro and the buttons were massive.
<CS_GLaDOS> as I've seen today it's much improved since then
<Sysi> few years
<Sysi> maybe three
<Sysi> i hated xp so much i've gone for anything
<Sysi> 7 is ok, i just don't have reason to something expensive/illegal and not-very-userfriendly
<jimisrvrox> heh
<CS_GLaDOS> The only reason I'm back into Linux is that my T20's fans don't spin under Windows
<CS_GLaDOS> Okay, we're into Xubuntu, and hopefully it won't be b0rked this time
<jimisrvrox> im alright with 7 but I love my Linux :)
<CS_GLaDOS> I'm talking to you form 7
<CS_GLaDOS> *from
<jimisrvrox> urgh I hate this f'n phillips mp3 player!
<CS_GLaDOS> UK Zune master race here
<jimisrvrox> lets see...14 songs and only 4 show up on the damn player..wtf is up with that?!?
<jimisrvrox> and then for tagging I havent been able to find a *nix program that will tag the songs correctly to display on the player but WMP will do just fine...I just HATE anything Windoze..
<Sysi> broken filesystem? :)
<TheSheep> jimisrvrox: ex falso works pretty well for me
<CS_GLaDOS> YOU HAVE TO BE KIDDING ME
<CS_GLaDOS> After reinstalling
<CS_GLaDOS> same error
<CS_GLaDOS> i'll have to re download the iso
<TheSheep> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<jimisrvrox> CS_GLaDOS: ive had that before...
<jimisrvrox> so i understand the pain :)
<TheSheep> checking md5 is faster than redownloading
<TheSheep> also, if you use torrent, it can download only the broken bits
<Sysi> torrents don't corrupt easily
<CS_GLaDOS> Hmm, I HTTP'd it
<jimisrvrox> TheSheep: you think I could have all tracks showing up through ex falso? I cant understand why theyre not showing up already because I use grip to rip/encode and I had another album that ripped just fine to the player...but this one seems to be on the sh**tter
<TheSheep> jimisrvrox: not sure, the problem may be with the filesystem not tags
<TheSheep> jimisrvrox: or something else entirely
<TheSheep> jimisrvrox: make sure there no non-ascii characters or spaces in the filenames
<jimisrvrox> ok so after tracks 1-4 ex falso picked those up but after that...nada
<jimisrvrox> and thats on my linux box not on the player
<CS_GLaDOS> What's the difference between alternate and desktop versions of xubuntu?
<jimisrvrox> CS_GLaDOS: alternate is text-only install and usually offers more options...and desktop is gui-based
<CS_GLaDOS> I see
<CS_GLaDOS> I'll keep it on the desktop.
<CS_GLaDOS> I little bit of light entertainment for nerds: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QkyfGJgcwQ
<sabot> So I installed xubuntu on my toshiba nb205 netbook, and the boot time is VERY long
<sabot> at least 5 minutes. It hangs at a blank screen with just the flashing _ character
<sabot> Is there a fix for this?
<Sysi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1203480
<Sysi> more/howto http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7648784
<CS_GLaDOS> okay
<CS_GLaDOS> I just ran update
<CS_GLaDOS> oh never mind
<CS_GLaDOS> the screensaver crashed
<jimisrvrox> hey Sysi you gonna be around for a while?
<Sysi> propably, but here are other people too
<jimisrvrox> I gotta run an errand but I wanna talk to you some more when I get back...
<CS_GLaDOS> #wow, my laptop has a light
<CS_GLaDOS> YES
<CS_GLaDOS> Software Centre starts :D
<owen1> is livecd works on macbookpro? i try and i see black screen
<slow-motion> n8
<CS_GLaDOS> I doubt it would work on MBP
<Sysi> it should
<Sysi> depending on actual model
<CS_GLaDOS> I couldnt get PPCLinux to work on my Mac Pro G4
<CS_GLaDOS> anyway OS X is good enough
<CS_GLaDOS> anyway, why do you want to?
<CS_GLaDOS> OS X is basically a shiny shell for BSD
<Sysi> it's if-you-like-it gui for something that maybe has been basen partly on something that has been open source
<Sysi> *based
<owen1> i use it on my 5.1 version and want to help a friend with the same model
<CS_GLaDOS> Have you tried another DVD
<CS_GLaDOS> check the MD5 of the ISO you downloaded
<owen1> CS_GLaDOS: i tried a few CDS..  i'll try ubuntu instead of xubuntu
<CS_GLaDOS> Okay,
<owen1> the issue is i see the menu. i choose the first option, and it's doing something, turn black and never give sign of life.
<owen1> i can try to switch to different ttyl maybe
<jimisrvrox_> Sysi: hey man you around?
<Sysi> going to bed soon
<jimisrvrox_> oh damn ok...
<jimisrvrox_> so did you have anybody that taught you how to use linux or did you just do a bunch of reading and make your own way?
<Sysi> i've just used it, read manuals and asked in irc
<Sysi> my friend has explained some stuff maybe
<CS_GLaDOS> as I said, after applying a load more updates, Software Center started working
<CS_GLaDOS> thanks for the halp
<jimisrvrox_> Sysi: well my thing is I started reading the Linux Security book and got through 12 chapters of stuff but I dont remember much of anything!
<jimisrvrox_> so for me I think its more of a matter of doing things instead of just merely reading about them
<Sysi> most of people learn best by doing
<bittin> Hello, anyone know if peppermint got an irc channel?
<knome> bittin, is that some kind of candy?
<bittin> their website says its #PeppermintOS but thats empty :(
<bittin> knome: nope some kinda new linux distro
<knome> i'm sure that's the one, if it's empty...
<bittin> k
<bittin> thinking about installling that distro on my netbook
#xubuntu 2010-08-10
<ToStItOs> I'm trying to get Usbmodeswitch to work properly but so far no luck am I missing something
<ToStItOs> Anyone familiar with Usbmodeswitch
<ToStItOs> I can't get my Usb modem (data card ) to run on Xubuntu is there something I am missing
<well_laid_lawn> ToStItOs: found this - http://www.draisberghof.de/usb_modeswitch/
<ToStItOs> well_laid_lawn,  I have but I don't understand what I need to do to make it work
<well_laid_lawn> ToStItOs: it is not something I've ever used
<ToStItOs> my usb modem only supports windows but I was reading online about usbmodeswitch but I can't get it to work
<well_laid_lawn> !winmodem
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<well_laid_lawn> that botlink doesn't seem right for this channel...
<ToStItOs> I don't have dial up
<well_laid_lawn> k
<well_laid_lawn> http://www.draisberghof.de/usb_modeswitch/ has a list of modems it supports - s yours there?
<ToStItOs> Let me check its a Franklin U210
<ToStItOs> I see it
<ToStItOs> I just need to know how to usbmodeswitch up I wish these vendors would supply linux drivers
<well_laid_lawn> they won't know people want linux drivers if no-one tells them
<ToStItOs> True windows is just virus prone
<ToStItOs> so is it a plug and play situation
<ridin> !virus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<nikolam> Hm, I wonder, is Xfce/Xubuntu non-supported by Canonical?
<ikonia> xubuntu is an official release, in the same way as kubuntu
<nikolam> thanks ikonia
<ablomen> could anybody point me to the notify-osd settings? i want to shorten the time a notification shows
<kangarooo> ablomen: whereis notify-osd maybe that ouptu will help
<kangarooo> or .notify-osd ? or search notify-osd
<ablomen> kangarooo, thanks, tried all that, seems like the only way to change it is install a newer version from a ppa somewhere, one that actually reads ~/.notify-osd :( myeah cant have it all it seems
<Sysi> notify-osd kinda sucks
<ablomen> well it looks great and all that, if it had a config file i would not mind so much
<ablomen> just don't need "X has signed on" over half a window for 10 seconds :P
<Sysi> i have xfce-notify or something
<ablomen> xfce4-notifyd ?
<ablomen> i might try that
<ablomen> Package notify-osd which provides notification-daemon is to be removed. << smells like victory
<kangarooo> ablomen: maybe restart of xorg is needed before settings new takes place
<ablomen> kangarooo, dunno, might try again later today, i don't think the boss will appreciate me cocking about with my pc :P
<slow-motion> hi
<empewoow> Hi, I want to install xubuntu 10.04 on my old laptop (Acer Aspire 1310) but before installing it hangs with a black screen and white cursor. Also "Check the CD for errors" gives me the same result. The Mem test runs fine though. What can be wrong? Thanks in advance!
<Kangarooo> whats the name of programm that configure sound in xubuntu?
<well_laid_lawn> xfce4-mixer ?
<Kangarooo> well_laid_lawn: is it reported that on shutdown it sets sound to 0%?
<well_laid_lawn> not afaik
<xubuntu760> Hi everyone
<xubuntu760> is there a german help somewhere? or germans online?
<xubuntu760> my english isnt that good
<well_laid_lawn> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<xubuntu760> thanks
<well_laid_lawn> np :]
<xubuntu760> an.yway i will ask here too ....   I first installed ubuntu but now i installed xubuntu on my usb sata hard drive but if i want to boot from it it says "Cant find System" something like that what can i do?
<empewoow> Hi I ask again :D!; I want to install xubuntu 10.04 on my old laptop (Acer Aspire 1310) but before installing it hangs with a black screen and white cursor. Also "Check the CD for errors" gives me the same result. The Mem test runs fine though. What can be wrong? Thanks in advance!
<TheSheep> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<TheSheep> empewoow: try some of these ^
<empewoow> TheSheep: ok thanks ill try!
<empewoow> TheSheep: what do you think ill try best?
<TheSheep> no idea, you might also check the forums for you laptop model
<empewoow> oh, but the thing is, ubuntu 9 was running on it, untill i installed some updates
<empewoow> so i thought, lets try xubuntu, because its lighter, but now i cant do the install
<empewoow> (the install of xubuntu looks just the same as ubuntu tho)
#xubuntu 2010-08-11
<lok> Hi there, im actually using xubuntu 10.04, i've try to update xubuntu from 10.04 to 10.10 alpha 3 but it didn't work. Furthemore i ve seen on the qa tracker that the upgrade test havn 't been performed so maybe it s a known problem; does anybody have succesfully updated xubuntu from 10.04 to 10.10?
<Sysi> !10.10
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<lok> oops sorry i will change of channel tx for the advice :)
<Sysi> tell there ho did you try to update
<lok> ok thanks
<slow-motion> hi
<kangarooo> hello. in 10.10 bluetooth dongle not working also installed bluez and bluez-utils and gnome-bluetooth nothing helps
<kangarooo> in 09.10 it was auto opening bluetooth icon
<Sysi> !10.10
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<charlie-tca> questions about development versions need to be in #ubuntu+1
<crazygir> hiya! I just updated xubuntu --> 10.4 and mpd is now unable to find my sound card, this is the error mpd has: Aug 10 09:33 : output: Failed to open "My ALSA Device" [alsa]: Failed to open ALSA device "hw:0,0": No such file or directory
<crazygir> I'm not 100% sure what i'd find in dmesg, but I'm not seeing anything reference alsa or snd, sound, etc
<crazygir> sugguestions?
<crazygir> this was all supported and working earlier though :)
<charlie-tca> Does the audio work for other applications?
<crazygir> Sysi: oh yea.. wanted to let you know.. my display/high processing issue worked out well. It turned out that i had only gone from 9.04 --> 9.10, all was well once I finished the upgrade from 9.10 --> 10.4
<crazygir> charlie-tca: that's a good question.. let me double check
<crazygir> charlie-tca: yep, so then mpd isn'
<crazygir> charlie-tca: yep, so then mpd isn't finding the hardware device
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> bug in mpd
<crazygir> not necessarily :)
<crazygir> but yea, I'll head over to #mpd first
<ToStItOs> anyone know how to delete a file within Totem movie player
<ToStItOs> usbmodeswitch does anyone know anything about it??? if not where can I get support
<Sysi> what do you want to do
<ToStItOs> well I have a Franklin u210 usb data card modem from my cell provider but I can't get it to initialize on my xubuntu pc
<ToStItOs> I have usbmodeswitch installed but how do I get it to work with my data card?
<Sysi> http://www.draisberghof.de/usb_modeswitch/bb/viewtopic.php?p=2274&sid=9714886b11272bd4789f597609f3feed
<ToStItOs> So how do I get it to run??? Do i use the commands in the terminal?
<ToStItOs> Do i type the code out in the terminal or where?
<charlie-tca> ToStItOs: normally, if you need to type commands, yes, you type them in the terminal. I haven't looked, though
<ToStItOs> I am having trouble trying to figure out how to use usbmodeswitch with my data card. What exactly do I need to do to get my data card modem to work
<ToStItOs> charlie do you know how I can get it to work
<charlie-tca> I do not. I looked at the reference from Sysi, but it doesn't make sense to me either. I don't know what the name of the config file given should be.
<ToStItOs> I am just lost on this right now. Its not a big problem but I just would like to run my usb modem on Xubuntu. Currently I have 2 computers networked one pc has Xubuntu the other is Win xp
<pteague_work> this compaq laptop is so awesome... i plug my headphones in & it continues to play audio out of the speakers >.<
<abhijit> hello
<abhijit> hello old-laptop
<abhijit> old-laptop, you in right place. :D
<old-laptop> ah
<abhijit> ??
<old-laptop> so my terminal says ubuntu 10.04 but i have xubuntu and the help says xubuntu 9.10
<charlie-tca> old-laptop: correct
<charlie-tca> xubuntu documentation is behind on versions
<old-laptop> so can i update my help file or somethig?
<old-laptop> oh
<old-laptop> ok thx guys
<charlie-tca> Most of the help file is still valid
<old-laptop> gtg now
<old-laptop> thx again
#xubuntu 2010-08-12
<Zvezda> hello
<Zvezda> I just installed Xubuntu.  How do I share files/folders with other computers?
<Zvezda> hello
<Zvezda> how do I share files over a network in Xubuntu?
<zerothis> I see to be stuck between versions. Everything _says_ 10.04 but every thing _is_ 9.10. Any apt install/update/upgrade wants to remove and add 1000s of packages but they all fail.
<zerothis> i seem to be, rather
<zerothis> .join #ubuntu
<zerothis> gahh!! empathy has hijacked IRC commands!?
<cody-somerville> no
<cody-somerville> you need to prepend / and not .
<zerothis> yes, tried "/join #ubuntu" and got " - Unsupported command" from empathy
<Michael13guy> how do i configure my mic to work with skype can anyone help :p
<xdunlapx> can ubuntu one be integrated into xfce4?
<Kangarooo> test if bot works. bug 1
<charlie-tca> xdunlapx: yes, it can
<Kangarooo> bug 67474
<bazhang> not in this channel
<Lazydude> hey, how is the game performance on assault cube on xubuntu?
<Lazydude> i gonna test out right now
<xdunlapx> how does one integrate ubuntu one into xfce4? I installed it all but I'd like to have the button on the panel that includes the chat and email.
<charlie-tca> xdunlapx: might want to ask in #ubuntuone . but they are slow to answer, so be patient.
<xdunlapx> oh ok. thank you.
<Kangarooo> xubuntu channel needs bugnr response ? it helps to see info - Header and affected programm info . when seeing that chanell user can decide if he knows problem and can help or not. this has been removed couse of saving power consumption bot uses to post this info. since this has been removed from ubuntu a lot is saved and since xubuntu has 0-2 bugnr requests/day theres not seenable difference when removing xubuntu channel from bugnr requests.
<Kangarooo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil/MeetingAgenda Saturday 14 August 20:00 UTC about this
<charlie-tca> No one but you seems to think this way. Maybe it is not needed.
<Kangarooo> its needed couse it helps to see what is the bug and in withc programm. if i know preogramm x then i wont waste time opening link to see about what is bug about x or y. if i see info from bugnr response i see its programm x and i can then look at it.
<charlie-tca> If you did not waste so much time arguing for things that are really not needed, you would not be in such a hurry to see the bugs
<Kangarooo> if this option wasnt been removed without reason more time would be wasted totally for everyone who sees buglink without description ;)
<charlie-tca> Nothing is done without a good reason
<Kangarooo> this was. xubuntu channel has 0-2 bug nr per day so thats not seenable help for saving processing power. so thats a really without thinking made decision. and maybe it wasnt even decision but action without decision. bug reporting already is slow and its fixing and looking at them also. now with this option its getting more slower. ppl wont event open links to see about what is bug. then really who will get triage all the bugs? only u charlie-tca ? if 
<charlie-tca> You already argued all of this in another channel. Please stop now
<Kangarooo> reason for making bot was to make ppl see info about bug and go in helping fix them
<charlie-tca> all bugs are announced at #ubuntu-bugs-announce. It is not needed to announce them in every support channel
<likemindead> Wait... Linux has bugs too?! Screw that. I'm going back to Windows.
<charlie-tca> likemindead: well, apparently one or two a day
<likemindead> ;-]
<likemindead> Oh... I see. In the OSS community, bugs are actually addressed!
<slow-motion> hi
<S0210> My Labtec Webcam Pro is listed by lsusb but I can't use it. (E.g. with the www.testwebcam.com site.) Is there a simple way/application to make sure that it works?
<pleia2> S0210: the program "cheese" is pretty simple
<S0210> pleia2: it's great! thanks! (and works.) :-]
<TheLimeRunner> Hello
<TheLimeRunner> Can anyone help me possibly with a PulseAudio issue I'm having?
<Sysi> not if you don't tell what it's like
<TheLimeRunner> Well here is the thing
<TheLimeRunner> In Ubuntu with Gnome, PulseAudio recongizes and let's me unmute my Mic.
<TheLimeRunner> However, in Xubuntu it isn't letting me unmute and use my Mic.
<TheLimeRunner> It's an internal one.
<Sysi> you're doing it with xfce4-mixer?
<TheLimeRunner> Yes.
<TheLimeRunner> Regular ALSA doesn't work with my Mic, so I have to use Pulse.
<TheLimeRunner> But for some reason it's not working in Xubuntu.
<Sysi> install pavucontrol, it's ment for confogurin PA
<TheLimeRunner> Alrighty, I'll install it and let you know how I make out.
<TheLimeRunner> I think that did the trick.
<TheLimeRunner> That did the trick, thanks for the help.
<Sysi> np :)
<noobuntu> um i have a windows xp in my desktop and a xubuntu installation in my laptop. I have installed smbfs, edited hosts file, edited fstab  to add the network location so it could be treated as a local partition, i have read and write permissions but when i right click copy then i cant select paste
<noobuntu> any suggestions ?
<aberhow> where should i put the icon files for apps i install?
<aberhow> there are literally a half dozen places they seem to be scattered
<slow-motion> n8
<TheSheep> aberhow: they should go into the hicolor theme
<TheSheep> aberhow: icon theme
<TheSheep> aberhow: all icon themes inherit from it, so they will fall back to that icon if they don't have their own replacement
<aberhow> what's the path of the hicolor theme? /usr/share...?
<well_laid_lawn>  /usr/share/icons/hicolor iirc
<aberhow> thanks
<aberhow> ok so i installed everything and it works, the icon file is in the proper hicolor location, and the desktop file is where it should be too, but for some reason it doesn't have an icon in the applications menu
<aberhow> do i have to update a cache or something
<aberhow> nevermind
<aberhow> figured it out
#xubuntu 2010-08-13
<ToStItOs> where is libdvdcss I cannot find it
<well_laid_lawn> in the medibuntu repo afaik
<well_laid_lawn> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ToStItOs> ok thank you
<Tomwa> Anyone actually here?
<well_laid_lawn> nope ;]
<Tomwa> Is there a person online who can answer some questions?
<bazhang> Tomwa, ask and see
<Laserbeak43> hi, i'm looking but i can't find a way to install JDK(not open JDK)
<Laserbeak43> does anyone know?
<well_laid_lawn> the one you get from sun ?
<Laserbeak43> well_laid_lawn: yes
<well_laid_lawn> Laserbeak43: http://www.clickonf5.org/linux/how-install-sun-java-ubuntu-1004-lts/7777
<Laserbeak43> well_laid_lawn: thanks
<well_laid_lawn> np :]
<Laserbeak43> i'm trying to run build-essential zip curl libncurses5-dev zlib1g-dev
<Laserbeak43> and i get a message saying build-essential: command not found. can anyone tell me why?
<well_laid_lawn> it is a package not an application
<well_laid_lawn> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.4build1 (lucid), package size 7 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Laserbeak43> oh i have to run sudo apt-get
<Laserbeak43> ok thanks
<well_laid_lawn> :]
<Laserbeak43> invalid operation build-essential
<Laserbeak43> is what i get now :/
<well_laid_lawn> it is   sudo apt-get install stuff
<bazhang> install
<bazhang> !manual | Laserbeak43 have a read
<ubottu> Laserbeak43 have a read: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Laserbeak43> sudo apt-get install build-essential zip curl libncurses5-dev zlib1g-dev
<Laserbeak43> is what i'm trying to do
<Sysi> yay, now we can "RT!M"
<Laserbeak43> oh
<Laserbeak43> i did leave out install
<Laserbeak43> it's getting late
<Laserbeak43> sorry
<well_laid_lawn> np :]
<dreamtraveler> heya, i wanna make a hotkey to open terminal what is the command to use?
<well_laid_lawn> you can do that from the menu in window manager settings
<dreamtraveler> yeah but i dont know whats the commands to bind it to a hotkey eg in gnome is gnome-terminal
<well_laid_lawn> o
<well_laid_lawn> xfce4-terminal iirc
<dreamtraveler> i see thank you
<well_laid_lawn> the app will be in /usr/bin to check
<dreamtraveler> thanks again
<xubuntu081> hi
<rileyp> youtube crashes when I slect full screen
<justSimplyBob> Good Morning everyone
<slow-motion> hi
<Laserbeak43> hi slow-motion
<Laserbeak43> is this the correct way to add variables to PATH?
<Laserbeak43> repo init -u git://android.git.kernel.org/platform/manifest.git
<Laserbeak43> oops
<Laserbeak43> i mean
<Laserbeak43> export PATH=$HOME/android-sdk/tools:$PATH
<rileyp> youtube crashes when I slect full screen
<Sysi> low-end machine?
<rileyp> yeah inetl vga
<rileyp> intel vga
<Sysi> nonfree flash used?
<rileyp> umm yes I think so
<Sysi> it's flash, it's heavy and sucky, live with it
<rileyp> medibunt enabled
<rileyp> so unless i have good graphics card no go with flash?
<Sysi> cpu also
<rileyp> its intergrated inetl vga
<rileyp> and single core ion
<rileyp> intel gma 850 i tthink
<Sysi> it maybe depends a bit, old intels work kinda badly with new kernels
<rileyp> so only 1600mhz
<rileyp> it worked in karmic
<rileyp> If I recall correctly
<Laserbeak> http://pastebin.org/478960 <-- i get this error when trying to install ADT, please help
<Laserbeak> for eclipse
<pteague_work> any ideas on how to turn off laptop speakers when plugging headphones in? i've tried a number of things yesterday & finally gave up & recompiled alsa only now i don't get anything in my headphones
<cesc> hi there
<cesc> I installed xbuntu on an old pc (pentium 3, 128 Mb RAM, 20 Gb HD) and everything went fine except the serial COM mouse. It doesn´t work. Any ideas how to fix it?
<rdingram> Hello to all. I am having some trouble with nautilus taking over my desktop in Xubuntu. Has anyone else experienced this?
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu comes with Thuar instead of Nautilus
<rdingram> Exactly. But when I rebooted this morning I was greeted with a nautilus window. I had installed Eclipse yesterday.
<rdingram> The problem with nautilus is that it takes over the desktop if not run with --no-desktop.
<charlie-tca> correct
<charlie-tca> What about removing Nautilus?
<rdingram> So when I try to kill the nautilus process it just comes right back.
<rdingram> Which I think would interfere with removing it.
<rdingram> Maybe I should just drop to a shell and try to remove nautilus that way. I just don't know if it is a requirement for Eclipse/PyDev.
<Laserbeak> why can't i install anything in eclipse?
<Laserbeak> all kinds of errors
<rdingram> So I removed nautilus with it running. Then I had to kill the process after removal. (strange) Now I have no desktop, but I do have the xfce toolbar. Is there a command for the Xfce desktop?
<charlie-tca> you have the background image or a solid color?
<knome> rdingram, xfdesktop4
<knome> rdingram, sorry, xfdesktop
<rdingram> @knome Bingo! Gracias.
<rdingram> I guess Eclipse or PyDev installed some kind of bulk gnome package yesterday that included nautilus.
<rdingram> Thank you all.
<charlie-tca> Laserbeak: what do you mean, install anything in eclipse.
<knome> rdingram, no problem.
 * charlie-tca shrugs. Why ask for help if you aren't really here?
<knome> charlie-tca, maybe he also can't answer any questions in xchat
<knome> no, just kidding :)
<charlie-tca> No, he has a notice up that "I'm not here right now"
<knome> that's marked as default in pidgin (?) after 5 (?) idle minutes or so, iirc
<knome> so it's not that he manually made that notice
<charlie-tca> Oh, sorry then
<knome> np ;)
<Cr0p> any support here pleasE?
<knome> !ask | Cr0p
<ubottu> Cr0p: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<charlie-tca> Cr0p: for Xubuntu there is
<Cr0p> 0.0.. ok... i'm on an old portable pc(laptop).. 256 ddr266.. intel celeron (i know ! Not the best).. when i run xubutu 10.04 alternate i386.. i am having a big issue.. it does not allow me to install ANY KERNEL during the Install the base system STEP
<Cr0p> what basically happens.. is a i get the classical error, saying i can skip the step which i know i cannot.. so around 71% of the installation this happens.. i got 3 choice of kernel.. but all three ends with same error.. so i am pretty sure it is an issue with my laptop
<knome> what's the error?
<Cr0p> emm... says error: unable to install <package>.. You can skip this step and run it later
<Cr0p> when i am installing the base system
<Cr0p> i got the partition ok.. 284mb swap and ext4 around 5gb..
<Cr0p> <package> in my issue would be generic_package for the kernel :/.. I hope i knocked the right door :(
<Cr0p> right before I clicked the "INSTALL XUBUNTU" from the selection menu I had removed the parameter quiet from the boot options and have set "acpi=off" to work as i found linux distros tend to freeze when loading for acpi
<Cr0p> any suggestions from you guys? I'm right now downloading xubuntu desktop 9.10 i386
<charlie-tca> did the cd pass the integrity checks?
<Cr0p> yep
<Cr0p> the cd looks find
<Cr0p> i even had a verification check for bad sectors after burning
<Cr0p> fine**
<Cr0p> i burned the first one at 52x.. then later on decided to play safe, i burned a second one at 24x max
<Cr0p> both ends with same error.. I'm so frustrated... tomorrow i shall try again, but frankly, I'm not putting in much hope
<knome> Cr0p, maybe you should try the previous lts
<knome> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<knome> hmmh
<knome> !8.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<Cr0p> ohhh
<Cr0p> wait
<Cr0p> i need xubuntu
<Cr0p> because of the XFCE interface which makes it really light weight...
<Cr0p> okay.. i just got xubuntu 9.10 desktop i386 downloading
<Cr0p> for info, i was installing using xubuntu 10.04 ALTERNATE i386
<Cr0p> would the ALTERNATE be the issue?
<charlie-tca> not normally.
<Cr0p> because i clearly notice, that the KERNEL is not willing to install
<Cr0p> ohhh, thanks for clearing this doubt..
<Cr0p> The worst is i wasted my time downloading 10.04.. so I prefered upgrading my connection to download 9.10..
<knome> Cr0p, there's also a xubuntu 8.04
<Cr0p> any big difference?
<knome> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/8.04/release/
<knome> difference to what?
<Cr0p> My expectation are having a LINUX distro, same as ubuntu.. able to do load basic apps as winex, vlc, etc
<Cr0p> difference in kernel, etc
<knome> it's an older version so naturally it has older kernel and older versions of applications
<Cr0p> because since my pc is kinda old, i strongly think that the kernel is not adapting to my pc'specification
<knome> but it might work better for you since you don't have too much memory after all
<knome> yes, that's why i suggested 8.04
<Cr0p> yes memory is low on my laptop :/
<Cr0p> good thanks
<knome> np
<Cr0p> i'm downloading it right away
<knome> :)
<Cr0p> as on all system
<Cr0p> i don't have 256mb ram full.. it is kinda shared
<Cr0p> so 248 + 8 shared
<knome> yup.
<knome> that's how laptop's are built sometimes
<Cr0p> yea.. sucks a bit :/
<charlie-tca> Try installing xubuntu 8.04 and then running an upgrade to 10.04 before customizing too much
<Cr0p> aieee.. the server holding the xubuntu 8.04 is so laggy 0.0.. downloading at 24kbps when i should be at 124kbps
<knome> Cr0p, you can try the torrents
<charlie-tca> just kill it and try again. It will use a different server
<Cr0p> okay nice idea.. maybe from the xubuntu XFCE interface i will be able to check kernel compatibility before
<Cr0p> i live in mauritius.. torrents here are really not the solutions here
<Cr0p> XD
<Cr0p> sorry for 'faulty' english.. not my mothertongue :/..
<Cr0p> ermm.. i can notice the desktop and alternate version.. on the alternate version they say it can run below 128mb ram.. should i go for this one or stick with the desktop one?
<knome> Cr0p, no problem, most of us do have a different native language than engligh
<knome> g=s
<Cr0p> btw I am grateful some people still use IRC :)
<knome> Cr0p, if you want desktop anyway, alternative won't help you with that.
<knome> Cr0p, the below 128 ram means you can install the command line interface with less than 128 ram
<Cr0p> ohhh.. i see..
<knome> Cr0p, but not really the desktop...
<Cr0p> sorry.. i guess ubuntu is based from debian.. which makes me look stupid in some of my requests :S
<charlie-tca> I would use the alternate image with your system
<knome> Cr0p, that is true.
<Cr0p> [x]ubuntu**
<charlie-tca> It will still install the same thing as the end result
<knome> Cr0p, ubuntu is based on debian
<Cr0p> :0
<knome> charlie-tca is also right. but using alternate install doesn't really make the requirement for ram with desktop any lower
<charlie-tca> no, it doesn't. It just helps get through the install easier, sometimes. The full gui requires the same ram to run in.
<Cr0p> okay.. i see.. my issue is kernel compatibility afterall.. my processor, ram, graphics are really a big downside..
<knome> charlie-tca, yup :)
<Cr0p> but i seems to go in the installation process pretty well.. so ram isn't the issue.. nor is a misburn cd or anything else
<Cr0p> excepts what puzzles me is the "acpi=off" option which seems to be my ultimate transition from the bootscreen to the installation process
<charlie-tca> You might try 10.04 without using that option
<Cr0p> i tried
<charlie-tca> okay
<knome> i understood that didn't work *at all*
<Cr0p> but it looks that my pc cannot handle the acpi
<Cr0p> i tried everything i could
<charlie-tca> I noticed somewhere between 9.04 and 10.04, the kernel got smarter and I did not need that anymore, myself.
<Cr0p> but you guyz are my last resort
<knome> Cr0p, nah. a local linux expert is your last resort, but that is not free. ;)
<Cr0p> if something goes smarter, my laptop goes dummer
<Cr0p> sure..
<Cr0p> i hope that 8.04 is NOT too outdated, as i don't want to face a primitive gui
<Cr0p> ^_^"
<knome> it's still a supported
<Cr0p> I'm "bookmarking" this channel.. tomorrow, i will come back to you! for now i am off battling my way through installing 10.04
<Cr0p> so
<knome> sure, good luck and have fun
<Cr0p> you mean, it is a long term release?
<knome> yes
<Cr0p> i shall knome 0.0 i shall -.-
<Cr0p> when was it released?
<knome> supported until 04/2011
<Cr0p> 0.0 wow
<Sysi> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<knome> 8 == 2008, 04 == april
<Cr0p> that IS some smart way of versioning its release
<Cr0p> 2008.. hmmm 1-2 years after my laptop was manufactured
<knome> yes, it's pretty straightforward
<Cr0p> xubuntu comes build in with a good bunch of drivers?? isn't it?
<knome> the 8.x series are still quite a lot lighter than the 9.x
<knome> yes, pretty many drivers, but of course, the support in 8.04 is a bit worse than in the latest release
<Sysi> on highend newer are still faster
<knome> Sysi, yes... slightly.
<Cr0p> newer for my laptop has inverse effet
<Cr0p> effect**
<Sysi> hard to say because i didn't have this hw then
<knome> Cr0p, don't worry about Sysi, he's silly ;)
<Sysi> i'm just stupid kid
<Cr0p> sysi is making out a good point.. newer = better processing.. less resource consumption... except for vista -.-
<Cr0p> if i got the slightest chance with a 8.x series... i would love it
<Sysi> newer (always) means more ram needed
<knome> Cr0p, i'm sure things can be sorted out at least somehow :)
<knome> Sysi, yes, but not in vain - you also get more features etc. with newer stuff
<Cr0p> surely.. btw, i tried all the distros all you guyz can think of, except xubuntu
<Sysi> exherbos?
<Sysi> :P
<knome> Cr0p, at least you will end your journey with the best then ;)
<Cr0p> vista = xp with new themes with bad memory management.. windows should take example from *nix systems
<Sysi> they can't, really
<Cr0p> exherbos?? i mean all well-known distro 0.0
<Sysi> you said "you guyz can think"
<knome> Sysi, no, even if he said so, i don't think you can *think*
<Cr0p> like ubuntu, kubuntu, slax, knoppix, fedora, redhat, mandrake, little linux, puppylinux, etc
<knome> Sysi, stop trying already
<knome> Cr0p, dsl?
<Cr0p> dls?
<Cr0p> dsl?
<Sysi> damm small linux
<Cr0p> damn small linux.. is damn small
<Cr0p> 0.0
<Cr0p> had an OS even fitting on a single floppy disk..
<knome> have to say that it might be sometimes be an even better alternative than xubuntu for low-end systems
<Cr0p> but i'm not here for that xD.. well i will try off the LTR and give you a proper responce
<Cr0p> xubuntu, for me, is better, but i cannot really say why
<Cr0p> it is just the filling of hearing the "ubuntu" part
<knome> xubuntu *does* have more features and better usability :)
<Cr0p> feeling**
<Cr0p> and stability
<knome> stability i can't say much about
<Cr0p> why??
<knome> i don't know how stabile dsl is as i haven't tested it.
<Cr0p> ohhh.. no worries.. i trust xubuntu as i got so much request of installing it
<Cr0p> :)
<Cr0p> tomorrow guyz.. timezone force me to go to bed
<knome> Cr0p, good night and good luck
<Cr0p> 21:20 here GMT +4..
<Cr0p> XD
<Cr0p> dont laugh
<knome> nope, some people do go to bed early, and that's fine
<Cr0p> i know its kinda early, but my website got me stucked late these days
<Cr0p> tomorrow guys
<knome> see you
<Cr0p> tc
<j-moose> Hello, Can anyone tell me which version of flash player is right for Xubuntu 10.04
<charlie-tca> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<charlie-tca> !info flash
<ubottu> Package flash does not exist in lucid
<Sysi> newest
<j-moose> Thanks
<charlie-tca> hmm...
<Sysi> if 64bit, newest you can find
<rdingram> The package is "flashplugin-installer" I believe.
<Sysi> flashplugin-nonfree if you don't want entire restricted-extras
<j-moose> Thanks, I got it, opened the terminal followed some code as it was writing line for line, its OK now
<Laserbeak> charlie-tca: yeah i had to leave suddenly
<Laserbeak> sorry
<Laserbeak> (12:01:36 PM) charlie-tca: Laserbeak: what do you mean, install anything in eclipse.
<Laserbeak> i gett these weird errors i've never seen
<Laserbeak> i'll paste them
<Laserbeak> http://pastebin.org/478960
<Laserbeak> this is what i get when trying to install ADT for android
<Laserbeak> http://pastebin.org/479930
<Laserbeak> someone suggested that I install PDE and then that's the error i got
<teunvD> how are you trying to install pde?
<ammini> Hi all..
<ammini> I have newly started using Ubuntu
<ammini> currently I am using xubuntu
<ammini> can you please suggest any better version which more suitable for beginners?
<Sysi> i started with xubuntu
<Ileden> For beginners, I've heard good things about Mint linux too... but I would go with ubuntu.
<Sysi> mint is ubuntu with restricted-extras and new background
<Ileden> Sysi: really, no other changes?
<Sysi> i'm not sure
<Sysi> it's propable older too, and smaller community
<well_laid_lawn> and green...
<Sysi> green ♥
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<j-moose> was having some trouble earlier today with getting the flashplayer working, and then the OS found the plugins and installed them, now its great, tested it out on youtube
<charlie-tca> Glad to hear you are enjoying Xubuntu :-)
 * dreamtraveler zZzzZzZ
<pcrequest> test.  i'm installing xubuntu
<pcrequest> waiting for the setup to complete
<Laserbeak> does xubuntu come with an editor that detects CRs?
<Laserbeak> i'm trying to find them on command-line but it's not working
<Laserbeak> i guess i could use eclipse
<Laserbeak> nope
<Laserbeak> that didn't work
<teunvD> what's a CRs if I may ask?
<Laserbeak> teunvD: Carriage Returns
<Laserbeak> from windows files
<teunvD> ah offcourse
<teunvD> what do you want to use the software for? except for detecting the Crs
<Laserbeak> i want to remove them from a script
<Laserbeak> bash script
<pcrequest> so i can get help here?  i installed xubuntu 10.4.  setup seemed to go well, however on reboot, i get a grub rescue prompt. not sure what to do.
<j-moose> hi, does anyone have some advise on how to get netflix to stream to Xubuntu?, It tells me the OS is not supported.
<teunvD> Laserbeak: you might want to install the package 'fromdos' this includes a program called dos2unix which will delete the CRs from your scripts
<Laserbeak> yep
<Laserbeak> i think i will thanks
<Laserbeak> trying to get it sorted in bash but nothing's working
<teunvD> Laserbeak: sorry typo, the package is called: 'tofrodos'
<Laserbeak> thanks
<j-moose> got it
<andyn> every time i try playing a video with totem in lucid my system crashes with blank screen, switching to text console doesn't work and after reboot xorg log says "Failed to submit batchbuffer: Input/output error". how should i start hunting down the problem?
#xubuntu 2010-08-14
<well_laid_lawn> try starting it in terminal   totem /path/to/movie
<pcrequest> after installing xubuntu 10.4 to xp machine (chose dual boot), get something like, no such partition
<pcrequest> grub rescue>  .  i'm currently booted into live mode.  i can use gparted to see where OS's are.  i'm reading up here now: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Command%20Line%20and%20Rescue%20Mode
<teunvD> andyn: batchbuffer is a set of instructions to the GPU, is your graphics card configured properly?
<teunvD> andyn: also did apport offer to send a bug report?
<andyn> ok, back here. running from cli crashed it again.
<teunvD> andyn: do you have an intel graphic card?
<andyn> apart from appending i915.modeset=1 to my kernel config line i've had to no configuration so far
<andyn> yes, a gm852-something
<teunvD> andyn: you might want to try a different video player
<andyn> is it totem that crashes the laptop or the video driver?
<teunvD> not sure, but there is a bug report on this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/555573
<teunvD> you might want to add your information to it
<andyn> btw, apport didn't offer to submit anything. after the reboot xfce just brings up an old x session
<teunvD> Can't find anything else then that bug report, you can try asking in #ubuntu-bugs
<andyn> thanks, i'll try to find a workaround for the time being
<andyn> had to downgrade to vesa drivers
<andyn> but that required disabling KMS
<teunvD> but it works now?
<andyn> which in turn forced me to revert to good old 915resolution
<teunvD> no school like the old school
<andyn> it does work now
<andyn> however, i still need to figure out how to run those 915resolution commands early enough in the boot
<andyn> apparently rc.local is too late
<andyn> as the desktop starts into 1024x768 instead of 1280x800 for the first login
<andyn> in addition to that i only need to figure out how to disable xfce sessions altogether
<teunvD> you can set your resolution at boot by appending /boot/grub/menu.lst with 'vga=[resolution]'
<teunvD> making it look something like this at the bottom: "kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.16-1-k7 root=/dev/hda1 ro vga=[your resolution]"
<andyn> no, console resolution is not the problem
<andyn> the problem is that i need to patch the buggy intel video bios with 915resolution before starting x, because in video rom there is 1280x801 instead of 1280x800
<andyn> and thus the largest video mode the chipset will support will be 1024x768 without patching
<teunvD> in that case your question is out of my league, sorry. I'll do some searches in a min
<teunvD> you also might want to ask this in #ubuntu, more people there to help you
<andyn> the people there were those who directed me here in the first place
<teunvD> I see, any luck with the resolution?
<andyn> putting those scripts into rcS.d/ broke something, i'm trying to find an alternate way
<mek||malloc> Howdy folks. I just setup an NFS server on one of my machines and I'm trying to connect to it from an xubuntu client. Would someone be willing to explain how I could mount the shared directory via the cli or some gui application?
<mek||malloc> It seems easy enough in gnome but I'm not exactly how to do it over xcfe
<teunvD> mabey this can be of help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=249889
<teunvD> maybe*
<mek||malloc> Thank you very much teunvD. I'll take a read.
<meeeee> hi
<meeeee> I had a question can u run xubuntu 9.10 on orig xbox
<meeeee> further if I can run 9.10 on xbox will that run boxee
<meeeee> hello
<meeeee> does anyone chat here?
<well_laid_lawn> this channel is for support but there is lots of channels for chit-chat
<well_laid_lawn> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<meeeee> well laid I had a support
<meeeee> question
<well_laid_lawn> ask away then meeeee :]
<meeeee> can u run xubuntu 9.10 on orig xbox and if so can I then run boxee on it
<AndChat-> My cable modem only connects if its fully ready b4 I boot my PC(any OS). Can I use linux to tell it I just rebooted (without actually rebooting)
<well_laid_lawn> meeeee: I think there is an xbox channel - one min
<well_laid_lawn> meeeee: I was wrong it seems - and I know nothing about xboxs
<meeeee> ok thanks
<well_laid_lawn> AndChat-: if noone here knows someone in #ubuntu might
<well_laid_lawn> AndChat-: err which modem is it?
<AndChat-> Cisco 2100 Cable Modem. Behaves the same with USB or LAN cable. ISP is suddenlink
<well_laid_lawn> AndChat-: does restarting the network help?
<AndChat-> How wouls I restart the network?
<well_laid_lawn> depends on the xubuntu version
<well_laid_lawn> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart or   sudo restart network   iirc
<AndChat-> I have 10.04
<well_laid_lawn> sudo restart network   is worth a shot :]
<AndChat-> Neither helps, but /etc...nw restart responded
<well_laid_lawn> k
<well_laid_lawn> AndChat-: it might not have paused before starting again long enough - you could try   sudo ifconfig eth0 down && sleep 10 && sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<AndChat-> Ahh haa, man restart eventually lead 2 "initctl restart network-manager". Fixed! Thank you
<well_laid_lawn> np :]
<AndChat-> I wonder if this will work within my virtualbox xubuntu guest to fix windows at work?
<well_laid_lawn> I couldn't say
<AndChat-> I hope not, I would want my boss thinking that windows was fixed
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<AndChat-> Would NOT ,rather
<KE1HA> Hello all, quick question for you if I may. Where / How can one identify all the default Desktop Applications (aside from manually counting them) that are installed as defaults at installation?
<bazhang> dpkg -l  ?
<KE1HA> hey bazhang how you doing. This is to support the Desktop-Testing QA activities, as there'e very little by way of Test-Cases and I need to work up a new model.
<KE1HA> would that give me just he Desktop apps ?
<bazhang> KE1HA, output that to a text file then?
<bazhang> desktop apps?
<KE1HA> Ok, Im zsync-ing the latest xub-iso at the moment, will give that a shot.
<KE1HA> Yes, Desktop, all the applicaitons that are installed as defaults, we need to write test-case for them.
<KE1HA> All the apps under Applications, Systems and the defaut Desktop managing tools.
<KE1HA> The Tree down to Accessories, Games, Graphics, Internet etc etc. All of those need Test-Cases, to the Desktop-Testing-team can test them before each realese. And at the monent, Xubuntu has a blank slate.
<Cr0p> hi @a;;
<Cr0p> all**
<Cr0p> can anyone help me? 0.0
<psycho_oreos> !ask | Cr0p
<ubottu> Cr0p: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<well_laid_lawn> Cr0p: it all depends on the prob... :]
<Cr0p> okay
<Cr0p> i came here yesterday, i had a prob installing xubuntu 10.04.. kernel compatibility issue
<Cr0p> they told me to get 8.04 and i did so.. burnt it carefully and now as i load my xubuntu livecd without installing, it says "Kernel panic - not synching: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown block(140,0)"
<Cr0p> before this error I'm told exactly to sepecify the "root=" in my boot options.. :/
<well_laid_lawn> is that the generic or i386 kernel?
<Cr0p> i386
<psycho_oreos> have you checked the md5sums on both 8.04 and 10.04?
<Cr0p> yep.. still with this annoying issue
<Cr0p> some says it can also come from ACPI, APIC OR SPLASH
<psycho_oreos> have you tried getting usb flashdrive and put it on there via unetbootin?
<well_laid_lawn> or tried   noapic nolapic   as boot options?
<Cr0p> well.. my BIOS is old.. so I am booting from a cd in my external DVD-writer connected via USB
<Cr0p> noapic i tried.. as soon as kernel finished loading, my laptop restarted
<well_laid_lawn> k
<Cr0p> i'm used with acpi=off in all the distros i've used
<well_laid_lawn> booting from a usb cd drive is something I've never tried
<psycho_oreos> why not boot from usb flash drive? it could be a poorly burnt media
<Cr0p> well, there's nothing much different.. i only specify to boot from "removable device" in my BIOS boot priority
<psycho_oreos> plus there's a bootup option to examine the disc, have you tried that?
<Cr0p> check the disc?
<Cr0p> I did so.. on both 10.04 and 8.04
<well_laid_lawn> older bioses mostly don't have the boot from usb option
<psycho_oreos> yes, there should be an entry under the bootup menu and what were the results?
<Cr0p> yeah... no option to boot from USB.. and i'm not so willing in flashing my BIOS
<Cr0p> :/
<well_laid_lawn> yet it starts the cd - menu shows?
<Cr0p> i did that early 1am this morning.. let try to remember...
<KE1HA> cody-somerville, You around ?
<Cr0p> everything is fine.. it starts the cd menu extremely fine.. i got the options fine.. i just specify acpi=off remove the quiet boot option and off i go
<Cr0p> and soon
<Cr0p> i get the PLEASE APPEND "ROOT=" TO YOUR BOOT OPTIONS
<Cr0p> and the "Kernel panic - not synching: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown block(0,0)"
<psycho_oreos> its an issue with the burnt media, the disc itself or the drive itself
<psycho_oreos> and how much memory are we talking about on this device?
<Cr0p> what device?
<well_laid_lawn> so after acpi=off add ROOT=/dev/sda1 or whereever you put xubuntu
<psycho_oreos> your laptop or whatever you're installing xubuntu onto
<Cr0p> i feel really weird in hearing it may be an issue with my dvd writer.. as i got slax burnt perfectly..
<Cr0p> sda1 would be?
<Cr0p> i found by default they specified "root=/dev/hda1"
<well_laid_lawn> mostly now it is sd**
<psycho_oreos> slax is not as big as xubuntu, iirc it only takes up 300 odd megs, so if you look at the burnt media it would have only written half of it on the inside
<Cr0p> yeah.. slax ain't that big.. around 200-300mb but.. i burnt twice 8.04 and 10.04
<Cr0p> on different brand of cds
<Cr0p> with different programs
<Cr0p> namely NERO and IMG-BURN
<psycho_oreos> but using the same BURNER right?
<Cr0p> unfortunately YES
<psycho_oreos> point taken
<Cr0p> but
<Cr0p> my error isnot a CRC-ERROR
<Cr0p> but more a "root=" not specified
<psycho_oreos> how do you know its a not a CRC-ERROR when it cannot mount root-fs? its an issue with xubuntu UNABLE to find its own ROOT image
<Cr0p> can i get you a general idea of how latpop disks are setup?/ sorry i am on windows so i cannot rip the exact thing
<Cr0p> yeahhh but i didNOT specify "root=" and i get the error to append the "root=" boot options
<psycho_oreos> maybe another way to look at it is to try your burnt xubuntu discs on another PC
<psycho_oreos> normally you DON"T have to specify
<psycho_oreos> s/DON"T/DON'T/
<Cr0p> lol.. yeah but my brother's laptop isn't home... but due to the fact that i am using an external dvd-writer :/
<psycho_oreos> there might be another way, eject the internal optical drive so xubuntu won't get confused, but only maybe
<Cr0p> the boot options are as default.. what changes you guys would propose me?
<Cr0p> ohhhh
<Cr0p> nice thought
<psycho_oreos> like eject the hardware, not the tray or whatever.. physically eject from the bay if possible
<Cr0p> my internal optical drive is a bit weirdos.. so i guess getting it out of the way would help xubuntu spot the /root/ perfectly
<Cr0p> how would i eject that thing 0.0
<psycho_oreos> if you can eject it, normally there's button on the underside of the laptop
<Cr0p> ok i found out
<psycho_oreos> and I wouldn't do it whilst your laptop is active if you're chatting from it
<Cr0p> hard said than done
<Cr0p> :@
<Cr0p> XD
<Cr0p> oaky
<Cr0p> okay
<psycho_oreos> well reboot, get into BIOS screen and once in there, eject the drive
<well_laid_lawn> no fire?
<Cr0p> lol
<Cr0p> XD
<Cr0p> okay
<Cr0p> i'm trying all of you 2 answers
<psycho_oreos> that's probably the safest way, windows might chuck a wobbly after finding out a missing optical drive
<Cr0p> will get back in 10mins
<Cr0p> okay
<Cr0p> hope my BIOS have the option to do so
<Cr0p> if not
<Cr0p> i shall eject it physically
<Cr0p> :2
<Cr0p> is it ok?
<well_laid_lawn> power down first
<Cr0p> okay
<Cr0p> i'm doing that
<well_laid_lawn> luck
<Cr0p> what should i try first?
<psycho_oreos> well yeah the second suggestion was mine :)
<Cr0p> thx
<Cr0p> should i try BIOS or physical first?
<psycho_oreos> I'd physically eject, no point trying to disable in BIOS as linux kernel maybe able to detect it
<Cr0p> yep
<Cr0p> good point pscho
<Cr0p> thx
<Cr0p> i will be right back
<psycho_oreos> no worries
<Cr0p> gimme 10mins
<Cr0p> or less
<Cr0p> thanks anyhow for time
<Cr0p> :)
<Cr0p> cya
<well_laid_lawn> :]
<Cr0p> back
<Cr0p> i did exactly as you guys said ; ejected the disk physically.. ran ubuntu live cd... same issue
<Cr0p> says something about.. cannot find root "<NULL>" or unknown device (140,1)
<Cr0p> then advice me to specify "root="
<psycho_oreos> bugger, I'd say its definitely a bad media or drive.. if you had USB flashdrive and used that method it might not have such issues
<Cr0p> afterwhich the kernel panic error as before
<Cr0p> drive is fine.. i don't have a SINGLE issue with other distros as backtrack 4 etc
<Cr0p> but xubuntu seems to have kernel compatibility issue
<Cr0p> but be noted that backtrack 4 wasnot burnt by me
<Cr0p> :s
<Cr0p> by a friend
<psycho_oreos> heh that might explain it
<Cr0p> so the bad media is still our 1st suspect
<psycho_oreos> bad burn is still possible
<well_laid_lawn> you ran backtrack booting from the same usb drive?
<Cr0p> hmmm yeah... on 10.04 when installing THE BASE SYSTEM, 71% = installing the kernel.. it says cannot isntall : generic package.. X(
<Cr0p> yes
<Cr0p> the drive is perfectly working with every single cds i used, etc
<Cr0p> but.. i still suspects my burning tool IMG-BURN
<psycho_oreos> another way to try is to burn backtrack4 yourself, burn it to your own media and see if it boots up
<psycho_oreos> I wouldn't say its ubuntu issue, very rare that its possible
<Cr0p> okay your guess would be bad media?
<Cr0p> or bad burning tool?
<Cr0p> as in running live cds, no issue here
<Cr0p> IMGBURN is not very popular as alcohol100% or NERO
<well_laid_lawn> backtrack is ubuntu based so if it works...
<Cr0p> it should work here also
<psycho_oreos> yeah backtrack 4 is based on ubuntu
<Cr0p> yep backtrack as ubuntu is debian based
<psycho_oreos> I wouldn't say its bad burning tool, but again possible
<Cr0p> okay.. please... what does the "root=" means
<psycho_oreos> I wouldn't say ubuntu is debian, that's like waging a war imo but anyway
<Cr0p> what root=/dev/xxx should i put in?
<psycho_oreos> root specifies the base filesystem for the kernel to start looking for rc/init scripts and what not
<psycho_oreos> and xxx could be anything
<Cr0p> would that be the error then?? because many ppl need to specify the root= boot option
<Cr0p> yea.. could be sda1 or hda1
<well_laid_lawn> it's the live cd so it won't be sda
<Cr0p> if i give you a good overview of the setup of my disks/partitions in windows would it help guessing the right /dev/ ?
<psycho_oreos> normally one doesn't need to specify root= like I said, its been specified by ISOLINUX which generally handles the more complex boot params
<psycho_oreos> hard disk and optical drives run off different numbers
<Cr0p> yeah
<Cr0p> hd(x,x)
<psycho_oreos> I'd say with physically ejected internal optical drive, it would be either {s,h}da1
<Cr0p> hda1 tried
<Cr0p> but sda1 isNOT a bad idea
<psycho_oreos> it might also be {s.h}db1 as well
<Cr0p> would advice me messing with the root= boot options?
<psycho_oreos> wait.. boot into backtrack and check the /etc/fstab contents
<Cr0p> huh 0.0?
<Cr0p> -.- knew i should NOT have returned the backtrack cd
<Cr0p> :@
<Cr0p> lame me!
<well_laid_lawn> any live cd would do
<Cr0p> i got knoppix hanging around
<Cr0p> mandrake also
<Cr0p> wait i spot both
<psycho_oreos> {s,h}da1 specifies the first detected drive (regardless if its hard disk, optical, etc) {s,h}db1 would be the second detected drive, yadda yadda yadda
<Cr0p> hey
<psycho_oreos> I'd do knoppix, don't know about mandrake doing livecd boot but probably possible
<Cr0p> mandrake everywhere has it also
<Cr0p> if i try the s.hda1
<well_laid_lawn> goota go with psycho_oreos on that - /dev/sdb1  would be worth a try
<Cr0p> the s.hdb1?
<Cr0p> yeah
<psycho_oreos> yeah its either sdb1 or hdb1
<Cr0p> good point guyz
<Cr0p> maybe that's my ticket to pass the kernel panic
<psycho_oreos> hopefully
<Cr0p> my external drive
<Cr0p> is removable
<Cr0p> so it should be dectected second
<Cr0p> if
<Cr0p> my optical internal drive is out-of-the-way
<Cr0p> if my optical drive comes in play it is either sdb2 or hdb2?
<well_laid_lawn> yep
<Cr0p> good thing to hear
<Cr0p> if linux cannot find the root
<Cr0p> why not help him
<Cr0p> the kernel panic shows that xubuntu cannot find its filesystem
<Cr0p> him = it**
<well_laid_lawn> I meant that if the internal drive is still attached then the usb one would be sdb2
<Cr0p> yeah
<Cr0p> should i jump in your views and try?
<Cr0p> so in no way it would be sda if it is removable/
<Cr0p> ?
<well_laid_lawn> only way to see if it'll work is to look :]
<Cr0p> yeah.. who tries nothing get nowhere
<Cr0p> sorry for bad english.. not my native language
<Cr0p> -.-
<well_laid_lawn> your doing fine :]
<Cr0p> ok.. thx for telling me so ^_^".. ok i'm off trying this
<Cr0p> brb in 5mins
 * psycho_oreos peers in after getting distracted
<Cr0p> hello bakc
<Cr0p> back
<Cr0p> no luck BUT
<Cr0p> i am coming with some interesting news
<Cr0p> here is an overview of the error i get before i'm told to append "root=" in my boot options
<Cr0p> RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0
<Cr0p> invalid compressed format(err=2)
<Cr0p> VFS: Cannot open root device "sdb1" or unknown-block(0,0)
<Cr0p> Please append "root=" boot options...
<Cr0p> anyone here?
<Cr0p> anyone here?
<cesc> hi. I´m getting the error gcc: command not found when trying to install a program. What should I do to solve this error?
<bazhang> cesc, install how?
<cesc> I´m trying to compile a tar.gz program.
<cesc> and then install it.
<bazhang> cesc, install build-essential then
<bazhang> cesc, what package by the way
<psycho_oreos> !compiling | cesc
<ubottu> cesc: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<well_laid_lawn> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<cesc> I don´t have internet access at home at the moment.. can I download build-essential from  the web and install it later at home?
<bazhang> cesc, what package did you wish to compile
<TheSheep> !apt-zip | cesc
<cesc> is aircrack
<bazhang> !find aircrack
<TheSheep> !info apt-zip | cesc
<ubottu> cesc: apt-zip (source: apt-zip): Update a non-networked computer using apt and removable media. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.18 (lucid), package size 20 kB, installed size 128 kB
<ubottu> Found: aircrack-ng
<bazhang> !info aircrack-ng
<ubottu> aircrack-ng (source: aircrack-ng): wireless WEP/WPA cracking utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0-1 (lucid), package size 1529 kB, installed size 2748 kB
<cesc> what I do is ... tar -zxvf aircrack-ng-1.1.tar.gz
<cesc> then.. cd aircrack-ng-1.1
<cesc> then.. make
<bazhang> cesc, its in the repos. no need to compile
<cesc> then I should do ... make install
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng
<cesc> I don´t use ubuntu i use xubuntu
<cesc> 10.04
<bazhang> cesc, that makes zero difference
<cesc> ok.. but I don´t have internet access at home.
<bazhang> packages.ubuntu.com then
<sampleee> i love ubuntu
<sampleee> so how does it work here with getting a litle help?
<well_laid_lawn> you just ask away sampleee
<sampleee> allright
<sampleee> got a problem with an updated 10.04
<sampleee> even in recovery-mode it wont boot anymore
<cesc> so bazhang... if I download aircrack from packages.ubuntu.com I would be able to install it back home where I don´t have internet access?
<bazhang> cesc, dpkg -i  xyz.deb
<bazhang> cesc, or double click
<sampleee> says udev[514]: BUS= will be removed in a future udev versio
<sampleee> wow
<sampleee> thats weird
<sampleee> its like magic
<well_laid_lawn> black magic...
<sampleee> it just went on
<sampleee> cool
<sampleee> like i said
<sampleee> i love ubuntu
<cesc> with this packages I will not get the gcc: not found command I get when trying to install aircrack-ng-1.1.tar.gz?
<well_laid_lawn> sampleee: it's an old comp?
<sampleee> ya, kinda old
<sampleee> but dunno....
<sampleee> dualcore and stuff
<sampleee> raid
<well_laid_lawn> k
<sampleee> and all that
<sampleee> so i guess not really old
<well_laid_lawn> no
<cesc> thanks for your help bazhang.
<sampleee> but im just installing xubuntu onto my brothers really old machine
<sampleee> 800mhz
<bazhang> cesc, welcome
<sampleee> is there some kinda printer-department arround here?
<sampleee> or do i just go ahead with asking again?
<cesc> bazhang this packages are for ubuntu... and I have xubuntu 10.04. Doesn´t matter? Is the same
<cesc> ?
<knome> cesc, no diff
<cesc> thanks.
<bazhang> cesc, all the same
<sampleee> ...?
<bazhang> linuxprinting.org ?
<knome> !patience | sampleee
<ubottu> sampleee: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<bazhang> check the printer there
<well_laid_lawn> sampleee: heh just keep asking - if noone knows now someone later might
<sampleee> allright, just dont wanna get on peoples balls ^^
<knome> it's not a long time yet
<knome> sampleee, check forums meanwhile
<bazhang> never saw an actual question
<sampleee> oki
<knome> bazhang, pc won't boot
<sampleee> its a magicolor 2300w
<bazhang> knome, thanks!
<sampleee> in windoze its all good
<knome> oh, right, that was diff
<sampleee> but when trying to print from ubuntu the printer will go all crazy
<sampleee> its like blinking all its leds and stuff
<bazhang> sampleee, check the linuxprinting.org site
<sampleee> idicating some paper-jam or whatever
<knome> my mistake, still in the bed w/ phoneirc :)
<bazhang> sampleee, what does it say about your printer there
<sampleee> gotta check that later
<bazhang> works well, works, paperweight
<sampleee> im using this irc from a running installation of xubuntu ^^
<bazhang> sampleee, that's the first step
<sampleee> good ill try there. thanx dude
<bazhang> sampleee, if it says paperweight thats not good.
<sampleee> whats that suppose to mean?
<cesc> bazhang ....... downloading aircrack-ng package only.. would assure that I will be able to install successfully or should I download as well all the Other Packages Related to aircrack-ng?
<bazhang> cesc, check what dependencies are needed on the site and get them
<cesc> bazhang I´m here http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/aircrack-ng.. where to look for those dependencies... ? sorry I´m a newbie.
<bazhang> Other Packages Related to aircrack-ng  --->marked in red (depends) cesc
<cesc> thanks bazhang
<bazhang> cesc, welcome
<cesc> but bazhang every package has it's own dependencies as well.. that could be endless.... or I just need to download the ones marked in red in the aircrack-ng package and not go any further...
<bazhang> cesc, just those
<cesc> thanks
<psycho_oreos> cesc, "install" is http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=install_aircrack
<knome> can i install a ppa so that only some of the packages are upgraded to the newer ppa versions?
<Cr0p> anyone here?
<knome> no, we're hiding. ssshhh!
<Cr0p> can i come?
<knome> sure
<Cr0p> *whispers* sorry, can i come in?
<Cr0p> hello knome
<Cr0p> what's up?
<knome> hey Cr0p
<knome> not much. home alone listening to music
<Cr0p> thx for help yesterday!
<Cr0p> 0.0
<Cr0p> same
<Cr0p> -.- everyone at the seaside
<Cr0p> :/
<knome> np
<Cr0p> what music are you listening too?
<knome> everything that's on my hd, right now sebastien schuller
<Cr0p> ^_^ i downloaded 8.04
<knome> did it work?
<Cr0p> ohhh Xd
<Cr0p> hmmm
<Cr0p> not really
<Cr0p> -.-
<knome> what happened?
<Cr0p> I got some interesting errors
<Cr0p> can i give you a small log?
<Cr0p> i'll just type it XD
<Cr0p> RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0
<Cr0p> invalid compressed format(err=2)
<knome> !pastebin | Cr0p
<ubottu> Cr0p: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Cr0p> VFS: cannot open root device "<NULL>" or unknown block(141,1)
<Cr0p> Please append "root=" to your boot options
<knome> did you? ;)
<Cr0p> did you? what?
<knome> did you append root=
<Cr0p> i appended "root=/dev/sda1"
<Cr0p> tried sdb1 hdb1
<Cr0p> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Cr0p> .... 0.0????
<knome> ?
<Cr0p> RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0
<Cr0p> invalid compressed format(err=2)
<Cr0p> VFS: cannot open root device "<NULL>" or unknown block(141,1)
<Cr0p> Please append "root=" to your boot options...
<Cr0p> Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(141,1)
<Cr0p> what would you suggest?
<Cr0p> sorry i disconnected.. what would you advice me?
<knome> i don't know
<Cr0p> :'(.. sniff then.. I don't think xubuntu is the way to go :/
<psycho_oreos> <Cr0p> invalid compressed format(err=2) <--- that is the issue :)
<Cr0p> what are my solutions?
<Cr0p> hey sup oreos!! XD
<psycho_oreos> yes we meet again -_-
<Cr0p> yes! i tried to get you this morning again but no answer T_T
<psycho_oreos> I'd say its definitely a bad burn or bad media, and why not invest in USB flash drive?
<psycho_oreos> I was afk for a bit
<Cr0p> i have a 4gb usb flash drive staring at me :/
<KE1HA> USB keys are notorious for causing issues with compressed images. The chips themselves are bottom of the barrel, and normally, the results prove it.
<psycho_oreos> not a bad idea, put xubuntu on that with unetbootin and give that a shot
<psycho_oreos> compared to the issue here with constant bad burns and bad media?
<Cr0p> goshhhh... my internet is such a... man!! 0.0
<Cr0p> i get disconnected for nothing.. i hate my isp..
<KE1HA> Hmm.. dont know abt that one, Ive gotten to the point with burs, than I NFS all the ISO if possible, as the media and CD-Rom error issues drive me nuty-bonkers, but can't always go over NFS.
<Cr0p> ohhh
<psycho_oreos> I personally hardly have had issues with using unetbootin and flash media, they're fast and generally reliable if you buy a good brand imo
<KE1HA> Yep, those 4 dollar deals you get at the check-out counters are terrible.
<Cr0p> i got a good usb flash drive.. 4gb but my bios does NOT allow booting from usb devices
<psycho_oreos> even though it supports booting from USB Optical lol
<Cr0p> yes.. this is so weird
<psycho_oreos> do you have floppy drive?
<Cr0p> should i checksum the iso i downloaded
<Cr0p> nope!
<KE1HA> Always
<KE1HA> I do every one.
<Cr0p> btw my internal dvd rom drive is still physically removed
<Cr0p> :P
<psycho_oreos> heh
<Cr0p> SO... what is the best solution?
<psycho_oreos> md5sum check the file :p
<KE1HA> +1 on MD5
<psycho_oreos> that was suggested earlier on by me as well
<Cr0p> good
<Cr0p> lol
<psycho_oreos> so you checking it now? or are you saying good was because the result came up ok?
<Cr0p> no because i'm crying out loud at my pc for being so slow and wishing my isp was jailed/sued for giving such service
<psycho_oreos> lol
<Cr0p> the MD5 as written on the website is
<Cr0p> ea2e852642ed5dcc722d67e181eb5c89
<KE1HA> General question, how long after a Ubuntu release happens, does the subsequent Xubuntu release follow, just ball part?
<Cr0p> WOW.. I'm gonna kill someone/something soon!!! THE MD5 CHECKSUM DOES NOT MATCH AT ALL
<KE1HA> Ouch
<Cr0p> how the?? the iso is still fully working.. and the md5 checksums donot match
<knome> Cr0p, please watch your language
<Cr0p> 8D6171C55B9EE4632A431CE5D5B95D3B <-> ea2e852642ed5dcc722d67e181eb5c89(as on website)
<Cr0p> sorry knome.. it is only these slight issues get me on nerves :/
<psycho_oreos> well now you know that all that burning had failed and was because of that
<knome> Cr0p, i understand, but let's try to keep as calm as possible :)
<KE1HA> Cr0p, Are you using that MD5 check script ? it compared Burned v.s. Stored ISO MD5 ..
<Cr0p> *yoga pose* calm down... calm down... now how can i download the iso again and make sure it doesnot get corrupted?
<KE1HA> Compares ..
<Cr0p> no i'm checking the ISO on the website and the one i downloaded :S
<KE1HA> I use this, it works well : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<KE1HA> There's two checks to be 100% accurate, ISO on the Hard drive check, then ISO on the CD-ROM check, if they both match, ur in good shape.
<Cr0p> okay :)
<Cr0p> In my case, the ISO i downloaded looks corrupted
<bazhang> get the torrent
<KE1HA> Allot og folks only check the Hard Drive Image, and have troubles after, or you could just do the CD-ROM check but it wont tell you where things go wrong if it fails to match.
<Cr0p> and the error i get "invalid compressed format(err=2)" confirms my doubt
<Apocalypto> hi
<Cr0p> hi apocalypto
<Apocalypto> is there an ubuntu/xubuntu requirement comparison?
<bazhang> Apocalypto, about the same
<psycho_oreos> the only difference is the frontend GUI stuff
<KE1HA> => 2,0Gb diff :-)
<Apocalypto> i have a low spec system
<Apocalypto> and i wonder if xubuntu would run faster
<bazhang> lubuntu perhaps
<knome> Apocalypto, how much ram?
<bazhang> not really
<Cr0p> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Apocalypto> 512mb sdram
<knome> xubuntu should run okayish at least
<KE1HA> xfce is far better than Gnome for light weight systems fer sure. It runs nicely on my D400 1.2Ghz, 512MB ram.
<KE1HA> lubuntu is super light is Xubuntu doesnt' get it done fer ya.
<KE1HA> If*
<contourman> derp i thought my dads laptop it might be better on ubuntu. 256mb ram is unusable on everything :(
<psycho_oreos> except for maybe puppy linux or running as server mode :)
<contourman> i'll look into lubuntu when my firefox  unfreezes
<Apocalypto> i used to run archlinux on this pc
<KE1HA> contourman, have you tried lubuntu or Puppy, or DSL, those are Ultra lights.
<psycho_oreos> arch would be quite a wise choice if you're used to it
<Apocalypto> the thing is something happened and it doesnt show me the login screen
<KE1HA> I sticl wiht Xubuntu mostly, and just haul out things as needed, but my Old lappy is gog slow for the most part, but Xub runs pretty good on it.
<KE1HA> Dog slow
<Cr0p> !pastebinit http://imagebin.org/109633
<Cr0p> here is the md5 screenshot i get http://imagebin.org/109633
<KE1HA> Is that a chck from the HD ISO or the CD ISO ?
<Cr0p> HD ISO
<KE1HA> Ok, now chk the CD ISO and see if you get a match on the ND5
<KE1HA> match with the HD check number that is.
<KE1HA> then you'll know if your burner is at least operating properly.
<Cr0p> how?? the thing is i am on windows right now.. i don't have a clue how to check this
<Cr0p> :/
<KE1HA> You MD5'ed the HD ISO, and got a number, all be it, it's wrong., that's ok, write dwn the #, then MD5 the Disk in the drive.
<KE1HA> Either way, your gonna need a new ISO for a properly install, but you'll know of ur burner is working properly at the speeds your writing.
<Cr0p> yeah.. praying it will work
<KE1HA> Burn as slow as you can.
<Cr0p> yeah i get your point.. i completely agree with you
<Cr0p> i got it to 24x
<Cr0p> it was burning at 52x on first attempt
<Cr0p> then decided to slow it down to 24x
<Cr0p> but now i found that the iso is corrupted
<KE1HA> I did that, and made allot of Coffe Cup Coaster :-)
<Cr0p> forgot to mention that my internet went off when downloading the ISO.. but since it had resume capabilities it continued :/
<KE1HA> Burned at 24x etc etc .. now, its all 8x fer CD's and 4x fer DVD's
<Cr0p> 8x??? this is great news... thx.. :/
<Cr0p> my cds go more as reflector for my room
<Cr0p> XD
<KE1HA> Well, it depends on the drive allot of times, and I bought good drives, but even so, Burn Slow once, or risk burning lots of times is my motto
<Cr0p> yes.. my external dvd writer is really good at reading and so on.. but your motto is better
<Cr0p> lol
<Cr0p> wait.. i cannot md5 a whole drive.. should i Make an iso out of the cd
<KE1HA> Well, I've got a stack of coaster that I made from testing higher speeds :-)
<Cr0p> then check its md5
<KE1HA> Yes, MD5 the ISO DL first, then MD5 the CD-ISO after burn.
<Cr0p> lol same.. i got mine from burning at SO-CALLED ultra-fast buffering speed
<KE1HA> LOL.. yeah, good for Clay Target shooting :-)
<KE1HA> They make nice mirrors though.
<bazhang> live usb if your machine supports it
<KE1HA> And if your doing ISO testing, that can run into ALLOT of mirrors in a hurry :-)
<Cr0p> i cannot live usb... too old lappy from 2004
<Cr0p> yes.. lot of mirrors
<KE1HA> I do most testing of ISO in VBOX, so each round of Updates I only need about 8 physical ISO, but still, dont like to do them twice.
<Cr0p> i used virtual pc.. but vbox is better
<Cr0p> hmmm i'm creating the iso out of the cd
<KE1HA> Yeah, I bought VMware 6 as well, but find Vbox, if you install it properly, does a great job.
<Cr0p> extremely good job
<Cr0p> saved me a lot xD
<KE1HA> When you install it though, ya gotta get the Guest Additionas correct, and that takes build-essentials and kernel headers.
<Cr0p> YUPPPIIIIII my burner did good job.. the md5 matches.. the fault goes to the corrupted ISO
<KE1HA> +1
<bazhang> !yay | Cr0p
<ubottu> Cr0p: Glad you made it! :-)
<Cr0p> now i need to switch my internet speed to 1mb and download that thing again
<KE1HA> LOL.. 1MB, I wish i could get that, we're on a wireless internet service, 300/400kbs is about it.
<Cr0p> !yay | Everyone
<ubottu> Everyone: Glad you made it! :-)
<Cr0p> i'm right now on 512kbps
<KE1HA> also, zsync is the way I go as well, very few times has it caused me any issues.
<Cr0p> zsync?
<KE1HA> crul, wget, http.. all have given me issues in the past.
<KE1HA> yeah, zsync, similar to rsync
<Cr0p> ahhhhh... sorry for misunderstanding
<Cr0p> do you know of a good download manager for windows
<Cr0p> except that freaking IDM
<KE1HA> and I never use tor files, not fer testing ISO's
<Cr0p> no worries.. i need to get that file again
<KE1HA> I dont have a windows Box .. well yes, one, but it's not been on in a very long time.
<Cr0p> ohhh lol.. windows is NOT the best OS i know :P.. they always re-invent the wheels in every of their release
<Cr0p> XD
<KE1HA> you can get zsync fer windows though.
<KE1HA> without using Cygwin
<Cr0p> really
<Cr0p> nice to hear
<KE1HA> you run it from the CMD line.
<Cr0p> hey a question.. if i resume a broken download.. does that increase the risk of a corrupted download??
<psycho_oreos> not necessarily
<bazhang> via torrent? or http
<Cr0p> http?
<KE1HA> Yep, that's why I use zsync.
<Cr0p> http!@
<bazhang> I'd go for zsync or torrent if thats an issue
<KE1HA> http probably the worst, tor a little better, rsync good, zsync probably the best overall fer error correction on resume.
<Cr0p> nice.. because i certainly don't have a connection 20mb as my cousin
<bazhang> never had a corrupted torrent here
<KE1HA> http is horrinle on resume.
<Cr0p> torrent is the worst you can have in my island
<KE1HA> wel, fer general media DL, tor is pretty good, but fer error free needs I shy away from it.
<Cr0p> torrent go really slow with my ISP.. we have restriction on torrents
<Cr0p> :/
<KE1HA> if im doing MP3's or Movies, tor is more than adaquate.
<Cr0p> yes it is :)
<Cr0p> dling zsync
<KE1HA> See advantages of zsync: http://zsync.moria.org.uk/
<Cr0p> more a synchroniser than a downloader
<Cr0p> :D
<KE1HA> Yep, and if your workign on dialy's it's the bee's knee's
<KE1HA> can also fix your MD5 issies.
<KE1HA> oops issues
<KE1HA> You would not have to re-download the ISO, jsut re-sync it.
<Cr0p> WOW.. here i come then.. looking for a windows ver
<Cr0p> XD
<Cr0p> so in some way; it finds the corrupted binaries and overwrite it with the correct ones
<KE1HA> It makes the two binary's match, so yes, it finds the errors so to speak.
<KE1HA> But it only download the parts that need updating, saving lots and lots of time.
<KE1HA> that part of the applicaiotn actually comes from rsync.
<Cr0p> extremely fine
<Cr0p> :D
<KE1HA> If your a Ubuntu ISO tester, that's the two methods they prefer, zsync and rsync.
<KE1HA> For lots of reasons, but mainly saving bandwidth.
<KE1HA> & Server Loading I suppose.
<KE1HA> Only one Caviot though, the ISO your downloading, needs to have a .zsync extension, so not every sote is using this yet, but Ubuntu is.
<KE1HA> not every site .. ..
<KE1HA> so when you start your download, you select the ISO wiht the iso.zsync extension, not the standard blah-blah.iso
<Cr0p> ahhh
<Cr0p> wait it is quite hard to use
<KE1HA> not really, you just do zsync blah-blah.iso.zsync  and off it goes.
<KE1HA> Like here's a lince form my zsync script: time zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily/current/maverick-alternate-amd64.iso.zsync
<KE1HA> the Time is so I know how long it's taking as I grep that out for a report.
<KE1HA> But you dont want Maverick :-)
<KE1HA> That's jsut fer testing ISO's
<bazhang> KE1HA, xubuntu is usually released within a day of ubuntu and kubuntu as far as I remember
<Cr0p> but.... so i do  zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily/current/maverick-alternate-amd64.iso.zsync?
<KE1HA> bazhang, Cool, TNX I was just curious, as Im working on a couple other projects.
<bazhang> KE1HA, just from memory and checking distrowatch.com release schedules/etc
<KE1HA> Yes, but dont Zsync that one Cr0p that's Maverick 10.10 ... not what you want for what your doing.
<Cr0p> zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/8.04/release/xubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso?
<KE1HA> yes, but add the iso.zsync
<Cr0p> szync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/8.04/release/xubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso.zsync
<psycho_oreos> why not 10.04, why 8.04?
<KE1HA> what distro you want Xubuntu i386 or ?  alt ot normal ?
<KE1HA> Yeah, i'd go wiht 10.04 as well.
<KE1HA> 8.04 is out of update.
<Cr0p> but i get issues with 10.04
<psycho_oreos> plus if you're not adept with CLI you may run into some issues which you might not be able to fix
<bazhang> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<KE1HA> Ahh, ok
<psycho_oreos> and what sort of issues?
<bazhang> hardy is still supported
<KE1HA> Probably Boot / GPU issues
<Cr0p> linux kernel : linux.package ; on installing
<KE1HA> I thought it was done with updates
 * psycho_oreos thinks it was that old issue with compressed image
<Cr0p> yeah
<Cr0p> compressed imagne
<psycho_oreos> which was md5sum issue, not 10.04's fault :)
<Cr0p> oreos i found out the cause of this bad compressed image
<bazhang> nope, til 2011
<bazhang> desktop that is
<KE1HA> well i got some band news then Cr0p .. I dont think 8.04 supports zsync
<Cr0p> 0.0 that is some extreme bad news
<Cr0p> but my point is
<Cr0p> wait
<Cr0p> let met md5 my 10.04
<KE1HA> 9.04 / 9.10 I think does.
<Cr0p> my burner, my media are all fine
<Cr0p> it is my downloader that fails me
<Cr0p> :/
<Cr0p> i'm going for 9.04 then
<psycho_oreos> I personally think the later the version the better for the beginner whose not familiar to the whole linux thing
<KE1HA> Ok, let me check 9.04 zsync
<KE1HA> LMAO,,, nope, 9.10 does, 9.04 does not.
<Cr0p> 0.0 let me checksum my downloaded 10.04
<Cr0p> weird system KE1HA
<Cr0p> xD
<KE1HA> :-) agreed, I dont make the rules though, just stuck with them like the rest :-)
<KE1HA> I'd recommed the ALT installation ISO if your having Install / GPU X-Freeze issues.
<Cr0p> i'll go with karmic koala
<Cr0p> then
<KE1HA> so you want to do: zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/karmic/release/xubuntu-9.10-alternate-i386.iso.zsync
<psycho_oreos> I still don't understand why you're not going with lucid if you're a beginner but whatever I give up arguing/debating
<KE1HA> Old Laptop, he has the Black Screen freeze issue.
<Cr0p> oreos where you here last night?
<Cr0p> were**
<psycho_oreos> your issue with md5sum could easily be solved if the md5sum matches
<Cr0p> yes
<psycho_oreos> no, I think I was probably asleep, I was here and responding when well_laid_lawn was here
<Cr0p> oreos i'm considering your views a lot. i am right now doing a checksum of my HD ISO
<KE1HA> well, there's no harm in trying Cr0p go fer it, your better off with 10.04 fer sure, if you can run it.
<psycho_oreos> black screen can be fixed by noacpi or acpi=off hack
<KE1HA> Not always.
<psycho_oreos> yup but its always worth a try, unless he has tried it
<KE1HA> Oh definately.
<Cr0p> to my great surprise FD34461A96585BEC8B6097E9BA85691C.. doesnot match with 62b06b14573c2fc5b2bf5a526da15e65 *xubuntu-10.04-alternate-i386.iso
<Cr0p> i did the acpi=off.. it is only for interupt error bypass.. but my issue is elsewhere
<KE1HA> Cr0p, no, those do not match fer sure :-)
<psycho_oreos> which means that needs to be re-downloaded again for re-comparison
<KE1HA> Yep
<Cr0p> right 85% of installation it says it cannot install linux.generic package for kernel
<Cr0p> XD
<KE1HA> well, that could be the currupt ISO as well.
<Cr0p> why my downloader always like failing me
<Cr0p> Xd
<psycho_oreos> which went back to md5sum, for the nth time
<Cr0p> why
<KE1HA> or, you've got the kernel Blues, liek allot of us have :-)
<psycho_oreos> he did, unmountable rootfs because of corrupt compressed fs
<KE1HA> http man, it's all I can say, not so good fer error correction.
<Cr0p> yes exactly oreos..
<Cr0p> i agree ke1ha.. i'm off trying to zsync
<KE1HA> There's no point in trying to install an ISO that doesn't not MD5 check properly.
<Cr0p> i did NOT care for that before.. but NOW.. md5 first
<KE1HA> Well, the Install instructions all say to do that, probably fer good reason :-)
<KE1HA> But what they dont always tell you, is MD5 the CD-Burn and the HD ISO image.
<Cr0p> yes
<KE1HA> and folks get all pissed off when they cant get a good MD5 on the CD-ISO, so they DL DL DL and still no go.
<Cr0p> That wat get me off
<KE1HA> But what they dont see is the Burner running too fast.
<KE1HA> if the MD5 the DL, then MD5 the CD-ISO, they know they got a good ISO
<KE1HA> and if the Install fails then, itf a SW / HW issue.
<Cr0p> yes
<Cr0p> zsync is not working -.-
<psycho_oreos> Cr0p, what sort of laptop specs are you going to run xubuntu on out of curiousity?
<Cr0p> it cannot open the link http://mirror.internode.on.net/pub/ubuntu/xubuntu/10.04/release/xubuntu-10.04-alternate-i386.iso.zsync
<KE1HA> let me trying real quick.
<Cr0p> intel celeron 1.5ghz.. ddr2 ram 256mb, 64mb integrated graphic intel for mobile 2, 60gb harddrive space
<psycho_oreos> hmm ok
<KE1HA> this is working here: zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/karmic/release/xubuntu-9.10-alternate-i386.iso.zsync
<Cr0p> it is way above the 196mb advertised
<KE1HA> That's a good thing -)
<KE1HA> Im gettign 375Kbs
<KE1HA> How do I pastenin an image
<Cr0p> !pasteit
<Cr0p> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<KE1HA> tnx
<Cr0p> the zsync for windows is so messed up
<KE1HA> http://imagebin.org/109640
<Cr0p> -.-
<Cr0p> sniff zsync is failing me.. not working at all.. all weird errors.. windows is so lame
<KE1HA> That's K in morse code :-)
<Cr0p> lol XD
<KE1HA> Indeed.
<KE1HA> -.-  .  .---- .... .-  = KE1HA in morese code :-)
<KE1HA> You may have to try another zsync app, im not too familiar with them, but thee's several around.
<Cr0p> XD
<Cr0p> yes
<Cr0p> i'm trying everything i can
<Cr0p> isn't there a ftp server
<Cr0p> ?
<Cr0p> where i can dl those files?
<KE1HA> which files, the 9.10 images ?
<Cr0p> yes
<KE1HA> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/karmic/release/xubuntu-9.10-alternate-i386.iso
<Cr0p> the thing with the zsync for windows, it scans my whole c:/ dirve
<KE1HA> Main Page is: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/karmic/release/
<Cr0p> drive**
<KE1HA> Not good software, I'd try another app, but certainly get rid of that one fer sure.
<KE1HA> I'll find one, hold on.
<KE1HA> what was the nale of the one you tried ?
<KE1HA> whoops name ..
<Cr0p>  	ZSKSoft Synchronizer
<KE1HA> Ok
<Cr0p> Zsync in short term
<Cr0p> i am downloading http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/karmic/release/xubuntu-9.10-alternate-i386.iso.zsync and see if i can load it manually with the app
<KE1HA> ok
<KE1HA> Cr0p, real answer = Dump WinDoze :-)
<KE1HA> Kinda hard to do though if ya can't get UB installed.
<Cr0p> googling
<KE1HA> Here's one: http://www.zsync.com/
<Cr0p> my friend :@ Use internet download manager, it's the best out there. You'll get the trial version on the net but you can use a patch to make it full version.
<KE1HA> Nevermined, that's what you used.
<KE1HA> Tat a windows app ?
<Cr0p> yes :/
<KE1HA> Ahh, I dont know about Windows apps much.
<Cr0p> i know! but think of it as the application that ruined most of my downloads
<KE1HA> i like sudo apt-get install too much to work with Windows :-)
<Cr0p> i'm praying for the day i get xubuntu installed finally :/
<KE1HA> Yeah, I know what you mean, I've got that ome box that's giving me trouble, but about 10 boxes around the house here all have UB on them, and running just fine.,
<Cr0p> yes 1 out of 10
<Cr0p> that one box tends to screw everything nah?
<KE1HA> and that's actually not Ubuntu's fault, it's the Kernel peoples fault.
<KE1HA> It's the same issues you've got ... GPU x-server / install issues. I need to check into that no-acpi hack though
<Cr0p> you should
<Cr0p> in my guess
<Cr0p> i'm redownloading the iso again
<Cr0p> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/karmic/release/xubuntu-9.10-alternate-i386.iso
<Cr0p> wait
<Cr0p> brb i double my internet speed
<KE1HA> k
<Cr0p123> sorry
<Cr0p123> i disconnected from mirc X(
<cr0p> http://imagebin.org/109644
<KE1HA> No worries, just messing with RythumBox, it's pretty cool ap.
<cr0p> ^^"
<KE1HA> are you using zsync for the download ?
<KE1HA> and wow, I thought I had allot of Icons on mydesktop :-)
<cr0p> nope.. my previous download manage.. zsync is extremely hard to get working in windows.. it is not as simple as a zsync bla-bla.iso.zsync
<cr0p> you are not alone
<KE1HA> :-) ...
<KE1HA> Nive theme Boxes though.
<cr0p> my desktop is top 10 most filled with useless icons xD
<KE1HA> Nice ...
<cr0p> it is the chromium theme from windows
<KE1HA> LOL.. yeah, I've got a bunch too. I wish the switch desktops would allow for icons on each one seperately.
<cr0p> yes it would be nice
<cr0p>  XD
<KE1HA> I guess that's sorta what Compiz does.
<cr0p> is it?
<cr0p> you use what? KDE OR XFCE?
<KE1HA> Gnome and xfce only, I test KDE, but dont like it at all.
<cr0p> compiz has lots of awesome effects.. i had it with ELIVE LIVE CD (e17)
<KE1HA> way to much junk in it fer me.
<cr0p> KDE is so weirdos.. too bulky as windows explorer
<KE1HA> there's lots of nice themes for all of them.
<cr0p> brb for 1 mins.. i'm gonna fetch something to eat
<cr0p> :d
<KE1HA> Yeah, KDE is gettign much like WinDoze and I dont like that.
<KE1HA> Ok no worries, just work'en on wiki's
<cr0p> okay
<cr0p> back
<cr0p> hey what is your role in XUBUNTU?? are you a dev?
<cr0p> i'm not bugging you more now.. i'll let the download finish while i'll go eat..
<cr0p> brb in 1hours
<cr0p> good luck with your wiki :D
<KE1HA> Oh sri Im back .. No, definately not a Dev :-) just helping out.
<empewoow> hi, im running the server edition of ubuntu, and im trying to sudo apt-get xubuntu-desktop. but it keeps saying: temporary failure resolving 'nl.archive.ubuntu.com'
<empewoow> what am i doing wrong?
<bazhang> empewoow, sounds like the archive is not responding; tried another mirror?
<empewoow> how can i do that?
<empewoow> bazhang: im googling that..
<bazhang> empewoow, change in /etc/apt/sources.list
<empewoow> bazhang: cool ill tyr
<empewoow> try
<bazhang> empewoow, sudo nano that file
<empewoow> bazhang: thanks!
<bazhang> empewoow, be sure to apt-get update afterwards
<empewoow> yes
<bazhang> perhaps de. archive or somewhere nearby
<empewoow> bazhang: should i edit all the nl.archive.ubuntu things in the sources.list?
<bazhang> empewoow, care to pastebin the file?
<bazhang> paste.ubuntu.com
<empewoow> hmm im running the server on my old laptop
<empewoow> because the normal xubuntu desktop install always failed
<bazhang> ah right then how about installing pastebinit
<empewoow> so now i try sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<empewoow> ok,
<empewoow> sudo apg-get pastebinit :D?
<bazhang> its command line; pastebinit | /etc/apt/sources.list will return a url for you to paste here
<bazhang> well sudo apT-get
<bazhang> t not g
<empewoow> bazhang: ye!
<empewoow> sorry, typo
<bazhang> heh
<empewoow> bazhang: but now its connecting to nl.archive.ubuntu.com again
<empewoow> i think it will fail again... to get pastebinit
<bazhang> empewoow, okay then!
<empewoow> yep, failed again
<bazhang> just try editing the first one and see if that does it
<bazhang> then if it works, try the rest
<empewoow> bazhang: k ill tru
<empewoow> try
<bazhang> ie switch nl. to de.
<empewoow> still need to now how to work with nano :P
<empewoow> yes i was aboout to do that
<bazhang> or editor of choice :)
<empewoow> bazhang: nano works for me!
<empewoow> bazhang: i did sudo apt-get update, now it says 0% [connecting to de.xxx] [connecting to nl.xxx]
<empewoow> bazhang: also temporary failure for de.archive.ubuntu.com!!
<bazhang> empewoow, what about pinging www.google.com
<empewoow> k
<empewoow> just "ping google.com"?
<bazhang> ping www.google.com
<empewoow> tried that, and sudo ping ww.google.com
<empewoow> oh wait ill try www
<empewoow> its doing nothing
<empewoow> only cursor _ flashing
<bazhang> sounds like dns then
<bazhang> irc works, but nothing else
<empewoow> im not doing irc on that pc :o
<bazhang> okay then whole network
<empewoow> i think the complete intenret is wrong on the laptop
<bazhang> yep
<empewoow> network yes
<empewoow> unknown host google.com
<bazhang> ethernet?
<empewoow> how do i configure that?
<bazhang> does ifconfig show eth0 ?
<empewoow> yes
<bazhang> what about sudo dhclient eth0
<bazhang> does it get a lease? if so, try pinging google again
<empewoow> it gets the wrong ip
<empewoow> my nromal pc has 192.168.0.xxx (from dhcp)
<empewoow> this one gets 192.168.1.100
<empewoow> the 1 is wrong
<bazhang> does it get a lease?
<empewoow> yes
<bazhang> try to ping again please
<empewoow> ye tried that, no response
<bazhang> odd
<empewoow> maybe i shall edit i config manually
<empewoow> to the 0, instead of 1 behind 192.168
<bazhang> seems like a cable issue perhaps; mac filtering by router?
<empewoow> no mac filter
<empewoow> i do use a router as a switch in between these two computers
<empewoow> router -> other router (as switch) -> both this pc (which gets 192.168.1.xx), and the laptop (gets 192.168.0.xx)
<bazhang> not sure then.
<empewoow> bazhang: so maybe i shall edit i config manually?
<bazhang> empewoow, sounds like your setup is more unconventional
<empewoow> true
<empewoow> unfortunately :(
<empewoow> bazhang: do u know how to configure it manually? im on a website, and it says broadcast 192.168.1.255
<cr0p> the range is
<empewoow> but ive never heard of that ip (its a sample, but dunno what to use there)
<cr0p> 192.168.1.1 - 192.168.1.255
<cr0p> your router address would be 192.168.1.1
<empewoow> oh, so shall i add broadcast 192.168.0.255 then? mine is a 0
<empewoow> ye my router is 192.168.0.1
<cr0p> and your subnet mask would be 255.255.255.0
<cr0p> what is your exact aim? use your pc as router in some sense?
<empewoow> i think i have it
<empewoow> no
<empewoow> my laptop doesnt get dhcp ip normally
<empewoow> so i tyr to configure it manually
<cr0p> ahhh
<cr0p> ok
<empewoow> and this site states what i should enter: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<empewoow> but my numbers are a bit different
<cr0p> i can give you some manual settings i can think off
<empewoow> i now have
<cr0p> your router is 192.168.0.1?
<empewoow> eh, almost the same as on that site, but then the 0 instead o f1
<empewoow> yes!
<KE1HA> set the static, the gateway, suub-mask, and DNS, should eb all set.
<cr0p> so everything connecting to it should be 192.168.0.x
<empewoow> yes
<cr0p> for DNS use opendns
<empewoow> but with dhcp it gets 192.168.1.x, so that's whats going wrong, that's why i try setting it manually
<KE1HA> Ditto, much faster that my ISP's DNS
<KE1HA> Than*
<cr0p> you can get your pc to connect manually on ip 192.168.0.10 for example
<empewoow> yes i think so
<empewoow> never tried it on this one
<empewoow> (new router since a few days)
<cr0p> ahhh follow KE1HA advice.. i do NOT use same routers and ISPs as you guys :/
<KE1HA> do you log ingot ur router with 192.168.1.1 if so that's your gateway.
<empewoow> wait guys
<cr0p> if his router address is 192.168.0.1 shouldnt he log in 192.168.0.1?
<empewoow> it worked
<cr0p> XD
<cr0p> nice to hear
<empewoow> i can now ping www.google.com
<KE1HA> :-)
<cr0p> hahaha
<empewoow> thanks mates ^^
<bazhang> empewoow, nice
<empewoow> now, back to my original problem
<empewoow> ye thanks bazhang
<cr0p> thx to bazhang
<bazhang> not really but I'll take credit gladly
<cr0p> still dling xubuntu 9.10 xD
<cr0p> ahahaha XD
<KE1HA> did your ISO download correctly this time cr0p
<KE1HA> NVM.. you just said :-)
<cr0p> still getting there KE1HA.. if it doesnot.. i'll happily install every virus i can on my windows machine :)
<KE1HA> Ouch, get you files off it first :-0
<cr0p> ^_^" yeah.. i forgot my files XD
<empewoow> yeey, now i can sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<KE1HA> You'll like that one, nice desktop.
<cr0p> empewoow enjoy xubuntu or any ubuntu based distro you are using now
<empewoow> i hope so, tried ubuntu 9 on the old laptop
<empewoow> but it was slow
<empewoow> cr0p: i hope so :D
<KE1HA> I like gnome, but like xfce fer fast stuff, no frills.
<empewoow> cr0p: cause this laptop is always failing installations of either ubuntu or xubuntu dekstop cds
<cr0p> gnome is self-contained but a bit slow.. xfce rocks the day
<empewoow> it just freezes
<empewoow> :D
<cr0p> welcome home empewoow.. me too in same dilemma
<empewoow> hope the problem of freezing lies in the cd, so i can do it via the internet now
<KE1HA> Only think missing from xfce is a good network browser.
<empewoow> cr0p: ? the freezing?
<cr0p> what distro are you using
<empewoow> KE1HA: it has firefox right? or what do u mean, network?
<cr0p> xubuntu 10.04
<cr0p> network browser is anything else! it helps manage your connections with wireless networks :)
<KE1HA> Network Browser for gui browsing network connections / drives and things.
<empewoow> ah... so is xfce missing that? i mean i was about to connect to wireless after this installation via cable is complete...
<KE1HA> Wireless is fine, no worries.
<empewoow> ubuntu made me do that, gnome i guess
<cr0p> empewoow.. when installing the XUBUNTU, i noticed i had to use these boot options "noacpi nolapic" and had to remove "quiet"
<empewoow> oh k
<empewoow> cr0p: you mean about the freezing? i did almost the same, noacpi and nolapic helped me further, but i didnt try removing quiet
<KE1HA> netowrk browser like windows network neighborhood or gnome network browser
<cr0p> the quiet option hides all the backend processing.. but it helps knowing what's going on.. if you remove it, you will see exactly where it freezes :)
<empewoow> so now that it succesfully installed the ubuntu server, im now trying apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<cr0p> yes
<KE1HA> The correct Term = Network manager
<empewoow> ah, i c
<cr0p> what are you using as distro empewoow?
<empewoow> looking forward to see some gui again !
<KE1HA> :-) ..
<empewoow> ehm im installing xubuntu-desktop?
<empewoow> 10.04 i guess
<KE1HA> just type sudo atasksel that's a guis, Kind of :-)
<empewoow> lol
<KE1HA> oops sudo tasksel
<cr0p> on what distro are you running right now?
<KE1HA> ub-server he said I think
<empewoow> oh, u mean windows 7 :P
<cr0p> 83% downloaded
<cr0p> not now.. i mean on your other machine?
<KE1HA> the D400?  nadda, bust, wont install.
<cr0p> if it is UB then no worries it is kinda same as xubuntu
<cr0p> xubuntu only has a XFCE interface that makes it lighter
<cr0p> it also has some light app as abiword replacing openoffice
<cr0p> etc
<KE1HA> It's got XP on it, only win-box I ahve, I ahd it goign fer a while, but kept having issues. will wait til they get it fixed in 10.10
<cr0p> ahh
<empewoow> sorry had to pick the phone. but cr0p, what do u mean?
<cr0p> 0.0
<empewoow> lol
<KE1HA> I like Abi and gnumeric, works great, more than I need actually.
<cr0p> on what distro are you running apt-get?
<empewoow> i've had ubuntu 9 installed, it was slow, then after some updates it crashed
<empewoow> oh!
<empewoow> ubuntu server
<cr0p> it's ok then
<empewoow> latest i guess
<KE1HA> I dont ahve a need for full Open-Office.
<empewoow> cr0p: :D
<cr0p> you won't need to get xubuntu.. both are nearly same
<empewoow> what do u mean?
<empewoow> ubuntu and xubuntu
<KE1HA> big diffrence between them, abt 2.0GB at base install.
<cr0p> xubuntu is a rework of ubuntu in the sense that xubuntu is filled with lighter apps
<KE1HA> 2.4 fer XB, 4.5 to 5 for UB
<empewoow> yes, i was hoping that it was more stable
<cr0p> yeah
<empewoow> on my old 1.6 ghz 512 mb laptop
<KE1HA> be he did the server, so now server + xfce will eb cool !
<cr0p> but since he got UB installed no need to install xubuntu unless the 3gb excess is anoying
<empewoow> l:p
<empewoow> hm?
<KE1HA> it's a good way to go actually, as there's allot of good tools in the server install.
<empewoow> is starting with ubuntu server and getting the xubuntu-desktop a wrong choice?
<cr0p> 88% downloaded
<cr0p> not at all
<KE1HA> No, good choice.
<cr0p> guess a pretty nice idea
<KE1HA> good tools, light desktop ++
<empewoow> thats what i wanted to hear :D!
<empewoow> k i think dinners ready, many thanks guys, i hope when i come back xubuntu is running
<KE1HA> servers are robust, desktops have allot of Fluff :-)
<cr0p> however i wished i could do as my friend.. he got fedora installed XD
<KE1HA> empewoow, ++
<cr0p> cya
<empewoow> ^^
<empewoow> cu, thanks
<cr0p> happy meal
<KE1HA> I used fedora fer a while, was ok, but not a big fan of RPM
<cr0p> RPM?
<cr0p> !RPM
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<cr0p> ohhh xD i see
<cr0p> fedora is an opensource version of redhat :D
<KE1HA> I used a RH package last night, they have a GUI for managing LVM's works good.
<cr0p> !LVM
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<cr0p> stop talking like this 0.0 I get confused with other terms xD
<KE1HA> I put 2 500GB drives in an LVM to make a 1-TB drive.
<cr0p> RPM would mean Role Playing Multiplayer games for me :P
<KE1HA> good thing you got utott-o
<cr0p> 1-TB drive isn't that too much? 0.0
<cr0p> yeahh.. extremely good thing i got this eggdrop at hand
<cr0p> XD
<KE1HA> It's out backup server, all the /hom's and stuff go there.
<cr0p> the /home's?
<KE1HA> Yeah
<KE1HA> tried to type that but it would'nt let me
<cr0p> for a backup server it looks reasonable
<cr0p> :)
<cr0p> same
<cr0p> XD
<KE1HA> Plus I use that for my Workstation ISO Images and Virtual machines.
<cr0p> 93% downloaded non-stop.. hope it will NOT get corrupted
<KE1HA> :-)
<cr0p> wow that's a lot of space then
<KE1HA> Yeah, each ISO is abt 700MG and each VBOX install is 8GB, so x16 or so, it needs allot.
<cr0p> 500gb = ~500 VMs/ISOs?
<KE1HA> Yeah, plus backups aand music, and movies, all that.
<cr0p> man, you got money and energy XD
<KE1HA> I collected it over time, wasn't all at once.
<KE1HA> 45 bucks fer about 800GB now days.
<cr0p> ahhh 0.0... i would have guess.. else i would have nicknamed you "Master_Leecher
<cr0p> XD
<KE1HA> Thing is, i did spend a fair bit on my System drive, 73GB 290 bucks.
<cr0p> 45 bucks = 2600 rupees in my country
<KE1HA> 10,000 RPM Raptor.
<cr0p> rotation per minuit?
<cr0p> big thing 0.0
<KE1HA> Yeah, it's fast.
<cr0p> super responsive
<cr0p> at what speed you do inter-drives transfer?
<cr0p> like 10Mbit/s easily
<KE1HA> The one Im on now is a Q6600 Quad, 4GB, and my other workstation is 3.6Ghz Quad 4GB same main drive.
<cr0p> my workstation is UNFORTUNATELY not in my place but in a cyber-cafe :/
<cr0p> 2gb, dual-core, 1gb graphic :/
<KE1HA> :-)  so was mine when I first started all this buiz
<cr0p> yes
<cr0p> what is your role in the xubuntu community?
<KE1HA> This box has the best graphics, dual NV 8800 GTX, the other box gots a GTX-280.
<cr0p> sorry but this has been annoying me a lot :/
<cr0p> GTX dual? wow.. that's too much for me :/
<KE1HA> Oh, im just getting started in XUB,,, Doing QA, Doc, Support etc.
<cr0p> i did NOT know they had 8800
<cr0p> you're doing them well
<cr0p> :/
<cr0p> :Xd
<cr0p> :d
<KE1HA> It's a couple years old now.
<cr0p> really?
<cr0p> ohhhh
<cr0p> lol
<cr0p> sorry for you guys it is a couple years old.. in my country it's kinda new
<KE1HA> Yeah, doing ISO testing, Documentation, Desktop QA Apps Testing, Launchpad Answers, IRC channels stuff liek that.
<cr0p> here we are late 2-3 years compared to you guys
<KE1HA> where's that?
<cr0p> i live in mauritius.. we looks pretty much cut-off from america and other countries
<KE1HA> Oh, ok. I should ahve known, you said rupes.
<KE1HA> Love Madras :-)
<cr0p> it could have been india too
<cr0p> XD
<cr0p> we are a multi-racial community(kinda small :P)
<KE1HA> madras as in Lamb Madras
<cr0p> i'm actually christian
<KE1HA> and a Good Vendaloo now and then is good for the soul :-)
<cr0p> ohh xD
<KE1HA> My favorite is a Celon SP??
<knome> !offtopic
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<KE1HA> I can't go much hotter than that.
<KE1HA> Ok, we got busted.
<cr0p> XD sure.. how we got to my island anyway?.. lol.. well i got the xubuntu downloaded.. doing a md5check
<KE1HA> yep, md5 both the HD ISO and CD-ROm burn
<cr0p> i will
<cr0p> *crossing fingers*
<cr0p> i will the cd at around 8-12x
<KE1HA> in the burner, just selection options / prefrences, and select the slowest.
<cr0p> yes i shall
<cr0p> hey the md5 doesNOT match !! 0.0
<cr0p> the file i downloaded and the one on the website
<cr0p> :/
<KE1HA> Again ? you sure your using the right MD5 ?
<cr0p> right md5 checker you mean?
<cr0p> now you say it
<KE1HA> Oh... which ones dont match ?
<cr0p> The one on the website says
<cr0p> 4830FA034E9226B95730EA466A491E75
<cr0p> mine says 4138c4b9495229ced8aadf17881e0418
<KE1HA> should be this I think: 4138c4b9495229ced8aadf17881e0418 *xubuntu-9.10-alternate-i386.iso
<cr0p> wait it is the other way round
<cr0p> yes but mine says 4830FA034E9226B95730EA466A491E75
<KE1HA> what I posted was the MD5 from the Xub DL.
<KE1HA> is that the Hard drive version or the CD you burnt ?
<cr0p> hard drive
<KE1HA> Not good.
<cr0p> so i guess it is my downloader.. need to cross check again with another md5 tool
<KE1HA> That could be it too. It's hard to belive that many bad downloads.
<KE1HA> Im gonna check mine now you got me worried :-)
<cr0p> yes..
<cr0p> haha
<cr0p> check your 9.10
<cr0p> or 8.04
<cr0p> or 10.04
<cr0p> and report back
<knome> !enter | cr0p
<ubottu> cr0p: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cr0p> sorry knome.. :( i'm too used to IM thingy.. that is why
<knome> cr0p, no problem, trying to write complete senteces is always a good practice though
<knome> +n
<KE1HA> mine checked out ok.
<cr0p> thanks very much for comprehension
<cr0p> what is the md5 ke1ha?
<KE1HA> On mine ?  way diff from yours
<KE1HA> a54366aa72d6b576ee8fc0215f8a13b9
<KE1HA> Opps sri, that's yours.
<KE1HA> this is mine: a60a2c8e3cf4cb20ba9ca4339bea92cb
<knome> KE1HA, "way diff" does not really make sense when you compare md5sums ;)
<cr0p> what does that mean?? i don't get it!! what should it be?
<KE1HA> xub-alternate-amd64 version. of Lucid 10.04
<cr0p> it is ok then? a60a2c8e3cf4cb20ba9ca4339bea92cb *xubuntu-10.04-alternate-amd64.iso
<cr0p> so afterall.. it looks that my downloader is having issues with big files?
<KE1HA> Yeah, mine checked out exact.
<knome> cr0p, you could try an alternative method; http://on-disk.com/product_info.php/cPath/349_351/products_id/872 ;]
<KE1HA> Not sure what's causing ur issue.
<cr0p> the way my downloader work is fantastic for medium sized file.. but with >500mb i'm stucked..
<KE1HA> very strange this is.
<cr0p> it opens 16 parallel connections and splits the download :/.. after which it rejoins the splitted file.. maybe the rejoin part is what corrupt some of the files in the ISO
<cr0p> knome.. i guess i will go your way
<cr0p> but shipping may takes more than 1 month.. i live in the indian ocean.. right next to madagascar, la reunion etc
<KE1HA> All esls fails, but that's a bummer to buy something that's free to begin with.
<cr0p> yes that is a big bummer :/
<knome> cr0p, yep, but you can be pretty sure that the cd's are okay at least - you could also order 2 discs just to be sure ;) (the price difference is nothing)
<KE1HA> There's got to be a way to get his downloaded ... maybe it's noice on ur inet conn or something.
<KE1HA> Noise*
<cr0p> i'll look into that knome.. oh btw knome.. i found out that the md5 for 10.04 didNOT match too.. confirming an issue with my downloader and NOT my dvd writer or anything else
<knome> cr0p, yeah. good luck with that and hope the discs ship reasonably fast
<cr0p> btw KE1HA i did notice that sometimes i had to download twice because sometime the first downloaded would not work or would be corrupted
<cr0p> my downloader for sure
<knome> cr0p, have you tried without the downloader?
<cr0p> my cousin had ordered ubuntu cds way back.. i guess 4 cds.. it came around 1months and 15 days after 0.0
<KE1HA> cr0p, can you ping this address and tell me what the speed is: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<cr0p> nope
<cr0p> the in-built firefox downloader isnot the way to go :P
<cr0p> responces are averaged at 544ms
<KE1HA> knome, is there a mirror thats' close to where cr0p is that you know of ?
<knome> cr0p, the ubuntu shipit service is different from the on-disk service, shipit may have issues that are not related to shipping, but handling
<cr0p> ohhh i see knome
<cr0p> i tried australia which is kinda close.. but my connection speed is even worst 0,0
<knome> cr0p, (that's because it's completely free)
<knome> KE1HA, cr0p: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors
<cr0p> yep :/ but i'll leave the ondisk service as my last resort
<cr0p> :/
<cr0p> thanks for pointing out this way!
<knome> hmm, those mirrors do not all have xubuntu
<KE1HA> cr0p, Ping this one: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/ubuntu.saix.net-release
<knome> http://xubuntu.org/getubuntu for all certain xubuntu mirrors
<cr0p> knome what downloader you know of in windows? (trying not to go offtopic)
<knome> cr0p, i have used some *years* ago, but i really can't remember any name
<KE1HA> cr0p, nvm, they dont irror Xub.
<cr0p> first request at 344ms then timeout then 544ms and 800ms.. unstable.. 585 average
<KE1HA> that's where the problems comming in cr0p
<KE1HA> those ping times are very high.
<cr0p> no worries. lets try without my downloader :/
<cr0p> KE1HA is right but the fact that my downloader lures me, irraritates me a lot
<cr0p> :/
<KE1HA> what downloader is that?
<cr0p> GOOGLE IT.. INTERNET DOWNLOAD MANAGER
<KE1HA> Oh, ok
<knome> cr0p, please calm down
<cr0p> okay knome.. desole
<KE1HA> there's one other option you could try cr0p jigdo similar to zsync
<cr0p> let try to download it with my internal firefox downloader? what you say?
<KE1HA> Yes, try that first
<KE1HA> cr0p, here's info on { jigdo } file format and downloader.
<KE1HA> http://tredosoft.com/node/41
<KE1HA> You can also use that to "update" the image as well. do you could re-check it after DL.
<cr0p> oaky :) im off with your idea
<cr0p> firefox downloader is NOT the best.. :/
<cr0p> hey really! really slow speed with firefox downloader.. i have to wait 4hrs 0.0
<KE1HA> well, at this point, I can't see where it would hut to try.
<cr0p> 4hrs and 30 mins boss... i'm not waiting this much -.-
<KE1HA> is that wil the jigdo ting ?
<KE1HA> with
<KE1HA> I've never used it .. it's just an opton.
<cr0p> jigdo has no download link.. every single downlaod link i click gives me a 404 error apge
<cr0p> page**
<KE1HA> cr0p, try this one: http://debian.hands.com/~costar/jigdo/jigdo-easy2win.zip
<cr0p> okay.. running into that :)
<KE1HA> here's the md5 for that file: 1ffa5ed1a89bf0760b43341371d3ae68
<KE1HA> Here's the How-To Page: http://debian.hands.com/~costar/jigdo/
<KE1HA> brb
<cr0p> gave me a 404 error.. the address jigdo tries to access is way too outdated
<cr0p> :/
<knome> cr0p, thich one?
<knome> the .zip ?
<cr0p> yes.. if you notice clearly it was made in 2001-2002.. so i would not expect much from it
<cr0p> don't be scared i am using the 2nd best downloader.. but many seems to like it other IDM.. DownThemAll is a firefox addon that looks way better than IDM
<knome> cr0p, no, jigdo is used even in 2010 :P
<cr0p> ohh what i mean is the software runs.. but on trying to connect to cdimage.debian.org:80/ it gets a 404 error :/
<knome> why cdimage.debian.org ?
<cr0p> no idea 0.0
<cr0p> i guess it is looking in debian repisitory as xubuntu is debian-based and blabla bla
<empewoow> hi guys, the xubuntu-desktop install worked! now it says there are updats for ubuntu, but im worried if im going to install all of them, because last time with ubuntu installed, the whole system crashed and could not boot again after i did all the updates
<cr0p> well i got downThemAll.. it allows me to input the md5 checksum of the file I'm downloading and makes sure they match
<empewoow> what do u advise?
<knome> cr0p, the address should still be cdimage.ubuntu.com
<cr0p> empewoow.. please do NOT attempt in any update unless you did sufficient research on the changelog, etc
<empewoow> cr0p: so, what do u advise, just ignore all the updates? im not going to review all the changeslogs, because i dont understand what they're saying
<cr0p> no worries knome.. as i saw the md5 textbox i was sure that this downloader would look forward in keeping the integrity of the file after download
<cr0p> if you don't understand! IGNORE.. unless you want to be locked out of your system wondering for hours how to get back in except a full re-installation
<empewoow> so, ill just use the system, without the updates. is there any risk for that
<empewoow> ?
<knome> empewoow, do you know why your system did not work after the updates the last time?
<empewoow> no
<empewoow> i just installed all of the 70 (or so) updates
<knome> empewoow, what happened after the updates then?
<empewoow> it didnt boot ever again, after the Asus logo there was a darkish blue screen
<empewoow> and that was it
<cr0p> after 7mins it went to 1%.. so 100% would be 700mins 0.0.. hope it is not in vain
<KE1HA> cr0p, no good there either ey ?
<cr0p> nope but as long as i am sure it is taking care of not corrupting my ISO file.. I'm ready to stay for 24 hours
<KE1HA> :-) .. yeah, I let those things go over night sometimes when my inet is slow.
<KE1HA> I dont ahve fast speed hee to begin wiht.
<cr0p> at my place it is 10:15pm right now.. download will take around 11 hours.. so by tommorow noon, my download will be finish
<KE1HA> Your dowloading the Ubuntu ISO right ?
<cr0p> as i come back from church i should be left with a good working ISO.. else i give up and will let my friends get it for me :/
<cr0p> yes KE1HA
<KE1HA> On the How too page, the example is a Debian example.
<empewoow> knome: any advice :D?
<KE1HA> cr0p, ok, cool, just making sure.
<andyn> i parted #ubuntu since all the knowledgeable people seem to be here. also this channel is a lot less cluttered :P
<knome> empewoow, well, in your situation probably better not to do the updates then.
<empewoow> hm ok
<cr0p> actually the downloader I am using is a firefox extension (explain the slow download speed) but the fact it is the only one asking for the md5 checksum before starting really comforts me :)
<knome> empewoow, would have made sense if you found out was what keeping you from booting when you had the situation, but now it's impossible to know
<empewoow> do u think these are the same updates? as this is xubuntu 10.04 and that was ubuntu 9 or something
<knome> ah, no
<knome> 10.04 is totally different from 9.x
<empewoow> knome: ye but how was i suppose to find out :(
<knome> empewoow, with the new version you can try updating, but there is a slight change your system might go unusable again, but only a slight
<cr0p> the blue screen is not so explanatory xD
<empewoow> hmm..
<knome> cr0p, no, but obivously there are ways to work on it :)
<KE1HA> cr0p, that's good, the MD5 quesiotn that is. At least it knows what it supposed to get.
<cr0p> welcome andyn.. sorry for not noticing your msg before.. :)
<cr0p> yes exactly knome.. but it would be hard for ppl starting in xubuntu
<andyn> cr0p: hello and no problem, i've solved all my problems so far encountered
<cr0p> yes KE1HA it made laugh when i saw the md5 checksum textbox.. at least a downloader knowing that speed is nothing if the downloaded file is rendered useless
<KE1HA> knome, tell me about it, took me 3 wks to figure out all the service changes, was way diffrent.
<cr0p> okay nice andyn.. i hope you would love to help others if they ever encounter same issues as you had :)
<KE1HA> cr0p, I know, i fell the pain here too, very slow inet.
<knome> cr0p, of course, but we do have the support channel :)
<KE1HA> Feel*
<cr0p> ohhhh knome you are right.. btw.. my friend went in partnership with ubuntu and plans to be the 1st representative of ubuntu in my small island :)
<KE1HA> cr0p, Im gonna try this jigdo also, just to test it.
<cr0p> yes go ahead.. the windows version of it looks buggy(windows = bugs = more bugs)
<knome> cr0p, congratulations and good luck for him/her. still, let's try to keep the channel on-topic :)
<cr0p> yes i'll try.. but if ever any of you want to know more we can speak on it :) thanks knome
<cr0p> KE1HA you puzzle me a lot.. where are you based?
<KE1HA> Montana
<KE1HA> Ex-Intel / IBM VP
<knome> cr0p, feel free to speak about it @#xubuntu-offtopic as much as you want. thumbs up for the idea of having a ubuntu partner there as well :)
<cr0p> thanks knome.. opensource is the way to go :).. well back to our discussion
<cr0p> so far 17mb downloaded out of 671 i think :/ slow but surely
<cr0p> i doNot know your timezone KE1HA?? would it be GMT-6?
<KE1HA> -7
<cr0p> ohhh
<cr0p> is it noon at your place?
<KE1HA> Yes, we need to say on-topic or we'll get bounced :-)
<cr0p> sorry i only need to know when i can get back to you tomorrow..
<KE1HA> Same times
<cr0p> same times?? you mean what time do you come online usually? if tomorrow i get on pc at noon it will be nearly midnight at your place
<cr0p> :/
<empewoow> cr0p: remember i told u about my wireless connector? i've been trying to configure its hardware, but i dont know what to install
<cr0p> i think that your wireless connector has its drivers in ubuntu
<empewoow> cr0p: what does that mean?
<cr0p> ubuntu is pretty self contained :/
<empewoow> oh ok
<empewoow> so should i configure it manually now?
<cr0p> that the drivers are here but you need to know how to get them
<empewoow> how do i know what to download
<cr0p> all depends if you cannot use dhcp
<empewoow> :/
<cr0p> you basically doesnt need to download anything as it is there
<KE1HA> empewoow, what card do you have, and how were connected before  you went to the desktop?
<empewoow> ye well wireless, i need to say which wireless connection right? but the icon which used to be on the top right isnt there. and also the lights of this wireless thingy are off
<cr0p> but if for some reason it is not there, try look in the manufacturer's website
<empewoow> im now connected with utp cable
<empewoow> KE1HA: i have some sort of linksys thing
<empewoow> dunno actually how this technology is called, its a plugin thing
<KE1HA> empewoow, lspci | grep marvell
<empewoow> about 5 cm wide and 10 cm long :p
<cr0p> plug and play?
<empewoow> KE1HA: ill try, what will that do?
<KE1HA> tell us if your Wifi NIC is being detected or not.
<KE1HA> Most Linksys ae Marvell chipsets.
<empewoow> KE1HA: should i sudo? its not returning anyrhing, not even an error
<KE1HA> either way, but sure use sudo
<cr0p> he told that the leds are not flashing or anything.. maybe the kernel doesnot know of its existence or couldnot find a way(driver) to communicate to it
<empewoow> ye no lights are on, they were on with ubuntu
<empewoow> KE1HA: but the lspci thing is not returning anything
<cr0p> I'm not so familiar with linksys but KE1HA is here
<KE1HA> if the LED's are not green, the Driver's not loaded properly. And if you using WPA WiFI, wont work with most Linksys cards.
<KE1HA> Well, before we can help you with Drivers, we need to know the model of the card.
<cr0p> i haven't gone in a linux interface for months so KE1HA will help with the commands
<KE1HA> empewoow, yank it out and get the model / type, then have a looky here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<cr0p> KE1HA my download is 4%, remaining time 13hrs.. looks like it will end tommorow. for you would be around midnight :/
<KE1HA> empewoow, all the Linksys cards (WiFI) i've installed all had to use ndiswrapper to work, none worked on WPA, most ok on WEP, all was ok on Open WiFI
<empewoow> KE1HA: can i just get it out when the pc is on?
<KE1HA> NO!
<empewoow> i know, wpa2 didnt work before, i used wpa!
<KE1HA> power down and unplg the cable first,.
<cr0p> NOT RECOMMENDED! 0.0
<empewoow> ah oke :D
<empewoow> cr0p: haha :(
<empewoow> :D
<empewoow> because it is somehwat designed to plug and play
<empewoow> i mean, it looks like a floppy
<cr0p> wep will do.. but not so secured.. unless you live with a +60years old neighbourhood
<empewoow> ah its PCMCIA
<KE1HA> empewoow, I mispoke there most of the chips are BCM broadcomm not Marvell.
<empewoow> didnt know that trick
<empewoow> oke, ye broadcomm rings a bell!
<KE1HA> Netgear is Marvell, Linksys is BSM
<KE1HA> BCM
<empewoow> KE1HA: btw, it takes forever to shutdown... it says system halted, and the cursor isnt flashing
<cr0p> that was weird KE1HA for a second i thought i was using marvell (i'm on netgear)
<cr0p> ctrl+alt+de;
<cr0p> del
<empewoow> doesnt work
<empewoow> looks like one of those freezes again
<cr0p> keeping pressing for 2-3 times
<KE1HA> No, Im just tired, been a long night work'en on Wiki pages
<empewoow> cr0p: nope, nothing
<cr0p> well 0.0 press the shutdown button
<cr0p> a small click
<empewoow> ye did that
<cr0p> then a large press if small click did nothing
<cr0p> :/
<empewoow> oh damn now its restarting :S
<cr0p> LOL
<empewoow> how do i shut down normallu
<empewoow> ??
<KE1HA> empewoow, how did you shut it down, did you do sudo shutdown -h now ?
<empewoow> nope, upper right corner
<empewoow> shutdown :D
<empewoow> ill try that now
<KE1HA> From the Desktop, that's ok, should work.
<empewoow> sudo shutdown -h now
<cr0p> :) download is so slow that i guess it will take the whole week to complete :s
<empewoow> ye it says system halted
<empewoow> cursor stopped flashing again
<KE1HA> Now ya can power off.
<empewoow> hmm
<empewoow> but it will reboot again :D
<cr0p> 0.0 LOL?
<empewoow> oh now it stopped
<cr0p> it should not reboot
<empewoow> can i make it stop just by doing shutdown -h now?
<cr0p> great
<empewoow> that worked before...
<KE1HA> not if it's unplugged it wont, unless you've got mice in there runnign a small generator :-)
<cr0p> <3 mice
<empewoow> cr0p: KE1HA its this one: WPC300N ver.2
<KE1HA> empewoow, you should never pull cards from a system powered up or connected to power.
<empewoow> i didnt :)
<cr0p> good then
<KE1HA> Ok, hold on.
<KE1HA> I just did one of these the other day, BRB
<empewoow> but USB lets me do that, and i have no experience with these PCIxxx whatever things
<KE1HA> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+question/120918
<KE1HA> Follow my post in that Quesiton, you need to do them manually.
<empewoow> ah KE1HA its you who fixed that :D
<KE1HA> Yes
<empewoow> KE1HA: they are talking about a network-manager-gnome package... but xubuntu is xfce?
<KE1HA> No, it's the Package Manager, you getting rid of any ndiswrapper stuff that's there first, then install new.
<cr0p> brb guys.. need to go to toilet...
<empewoow> oh ok
<KE1HA> He says Network manager, but it's the package manager, he needs to make sure no revious ndiswraper or utils are installed, then a fresh ndiswrapper install.
<knome> cr0p, thanks for the info ;)
<KE1HA> You can't search for packages in the Network manager :-)
<KE1HA> Well, ya can, jsut wont find any :-)
<empewoow> i dont know how precise i should follow these instructions, because "Be sure the main ndiswrapper package is marked" i see a common one, is that what they're talking about?
<KE1HA> Go down to 10, then start and that number 1.
<KE1HA> The first ten things are gettign rid of any previous wrappers
<KE1HA> if you've not done ndiswrapper before, your probably ok
<empewoow> getting rid? the way i read it is that i am installing them
<KE1HA> or in a terminal type: ndiswrapper -l
<KE1HA> if it's installed you'll know it.
<KE1HA> empewoow, yo need to have a network connection though, as if ndiswrapper is not installed, you need it.
<empewoow> KE1HA: i have a netowrk connection
<empewoow> KE1HA: i did ndiswrapper -l, it didnt return anything
<KE1HA> sudo aptget install ndiswrapper-common
<knome> apt-get
<KE1HA> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils then follow the rest.
<empewoow> ye i have the program, but its not returning anything
<empewoow> so thats good because the site u gave me said if you have something there, get r id of it
<KE1HA> Yes.
<empewoow> but; "Now download the archive attached to this message and extract it to your desktop. It will create a folder called "wmp300n" on your desktop."
<empewoow> cant find it :d
<KE1HA> But one quesiotn, did you put the card back in the box ?
<empewoow> yep
<empewoow> while it was off ^^
<KE1HA> And have you installed ndiswrapper and utils ?
<empewoow> i already have it?
<KE1HA> I dont knwo do you ,,, type which ndiswrapper and tell us what it says
<KE1HA> that would be" which ndiswrapper
<empewoow> it says: install/manage windows drivers for ndiswrapper, and then it gives some usage info
<KE1HA> I dont understand that one, do this: whereis ndiswrapper
<empewoow> but i cannot find that archive this guy is talking about on the forum
<empewoow> ok it says: /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper
<KE1HA> Ok, it's installed then, that's good.
<empewoow> and /etc/ndiswrapper
<empewoow> and another ting
<empewoow> ye i know :D
<KE1HA> so go download the drivers, then follow the post from 3. thru the end of the post.
<empewoow> oh lol i found the archive
<empewoow> it was in the post after that -.-
<KE1HA> Yeah, was the next post down.
<empewoow> KE1HA: sudo depmod -a takes a while, that correct?
<KE1HA> sometimes.
<KE1HA> there's one step missing fro all that, but when your done, I'll give that too you.
<empewoow> but here: gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, its not openening the gedit window
<empewoow> ill do that with the gui
<cr0p> back
<KE1HA> just do sudo nano /etc/.. .. ..
<empewoow> ^^
<KE1HA> then ctrl+x to exit, then Yes.
<KE1HA> to save
<empewoow> oh i did it with the gui
<empewoow> i cant save it from there
<empewoow> should i nano?
<knome> empewoow, gksudo mousepad
<cr0p> KE1HA and empe.. see you in 12 hours :)
<KE1HA> Yes :-)
<cr0p> bye
<KE1HA> TTUL
<empewoow> cr0p: seeya m8!
<empewoow> bye
<cr0p> all: cya
<cr0p> KE1HA: thanks for help!
<KE1HA> easiet way: sudo echo blacklist bcm43xx >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<empewoow> ehh i dont undetrstand
<empewoow> when i sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist it says new file
<empewoow> should i blacklist.conf?
<KE1HA> yes
<empewoow> how do i paste in nano
<empewoow> :d
<knome> empewoow, right-click ... :)
<empewoow> ah lol
<KE1HA> Yes R-Clcik
<empewoow> k done KE1HA
<empewoow> ^^
<KE1HA> ctrl+x then Y to save
<empewoow> ye did that, saved it
<empewoow> checked if it was ok
<KE1HA> Ok, one more thing
<KE1HA> sudo echo ndiswrapper >> /etc/modules
<KE1HA> then cat /etc/modules to make sure it put that in there.
<empewoow> permission denied :s
<KE1HA> If so, reboot and look fer green lights.
<KE1HA> did you "sudo"
<empewoow> i cannot sudo echo
<empewoow> yes
<KE1HA> Ok, sudo nano then and add it manuallt.
<KE1HA> oops manually.
<empewoow> :D
<empewoow> what should i add
<empewoow> i see: loop and lp
<KE1HA> add to the bottom
<empewoow> ndiswrapper?
<KE1HA> yes
<KE1HA> just ndiswrapper
<empewoow> k done
<empewoow> reboot?
<KE1HA> then crtl+x & Y to exit & Save
<KE1HA> Yes,
<empewoow> ye done
<empewoow> k
<KE1HA> sudo shutdown -r now
<empewoow> yep, forgot the sudo, it said: need to be root :D
<KE1HA> then looky fer Green lights, if no green lights = no good.
<empewoow> ah blue lights :D
<empewoow> (they were blue)
<KE1HA> Ok, blue, :-)
<KE1HA> Mine are Green :-)
<KE1HA> then when it's rebooted, open a terminal again.
<KE1HA> the lspci | grep bcm*
<empewoow> lol inbetween the black screens with white letters, some very weird colors or maybe "artifacts" occur btw, didnt mention that before but its weird :D
<KE1HA> then ndoswrapper -l
<KE1HA> One issues at a time pse :-)
<empewoow> sudo lspci?
<empewoow> cause it says nothing
<KE1HA> sudo lspci | grep bcm*
<empewoow> returns nothing
<KE1HA> sudo lspci | grep Wireless
<empewoow> network controller Atheros communications inc. AR5008 ... etc.
<empewoow> 02:00.0 in front of it
<KE1HA> ok, ndiswrapper -l
<empewoow> bcmwl5 driver installed
<KE1HA> That be a good thing.
<empewoow> btw the lights are off
<KE1HA> Lights are off ?
<empewoow> ye the blue lights of the adapter
<KE1HA> Do you have WEP enabled on your router ?
<empewoow> but what now :o where can i find the network manager?
<KE1HA> iwlist scanning
<empewoow> lo and eth0 only
<empewoow> both dont support scanning
<KE1HA> That's not good.
<empewoow> brb toilet very fast :o!
<empewoow> the "need" is high lol
<KE1HA> The lights not being on is troubling
<empewoow> :
<empewoow> back :(
<empewoow> i dont see a network manager app anywhere
<KE1HA> No, there isn't a Network manager like Gnome in xfce as far as Im aware.
<empewoow> oh
<empewoow> so how am i suppose to choose my routers ssid?
<KE1HA> in /etc/network/interfaces
<KE1HA> Im not used to using xfce fer this, just know how to get the driver in there.
<empewoow> oh ok
<KE1HA> I think there's somethign missing, as them lights should be on.
<empewoow> so xfce has these "restrictions"
<empewoow> they were on when i booted the pc
<KE1HA> [ass, dont know the answer to that one.
<KE1HA> pass
<empewoow> any advice on how i can go further :o
<KE1HA> Im kinda stuck at this point, the divers loaded, lspci sees the card and ndiswrapper is working, not sure where to from here.
<KE1HA> Anyone ahve any futher suggestions ?
<KE1HA> do a quick ifconfig and see what cards are listed
<empewoow> only 2
<empewoow> eht0 and lo
<KE1HA> lp etho ?
<KE1HA> Just to check someting, iwconfig wlan0
<empewoow> no such device
<KE1HA> somethign is not right empewoow I dont thik the card is active, as the lights are not on.
<empewoow> ok, so im stuck now
<KE1HA> Id' go back to the Verty beginning of that procedure, and do it all this time, but slowly and step fer step.
<KE1HA> Your stuck, and Im stuck, I dont knwo why the card's not enabled.
<empewoow> that procedure again? is that possible? just doing it again?
<KE1HA> from the top this time, from the first step one, all the way through the end.
<KE1HA> carefully though.
<KE1HA> well i asked Actionparsnip if he was familar with this card, but he jsut told me to ask the channel.
<empewoow> heh :D
<empewoow> k
<KE1HA> empewoow, at this posint Im stuck. I'd try going into ubuntu channel he works on allot of wifi stuff, so Im sure somebody in there knows something about it.
<empewoow> ah oke thanks! KE1HA you helped alot!
<KE1HA> Well Im a bit bummed that we can't get it workigng.
<KE1HA> You should try the Ubuntu channel though,
<kapax555> hello
<kapax555> i use Xubuntu on my secondary PC with 512 MB RAM. Picked Xubuntu for advertisements about its light-weightedness, but my computer awfully lags, especially with Firefox. and it almost always ends up with Firefox shut down. anybody has the same problem?
<kapax555> i am full-time windows user, so i am not used to such behavior, but linux is good for me for development from time to time, so i don't mind using it on one of my pc's
<knome> kapax555, firefox does need quite a lot of memory. have you tried alternative browsers like epiphany?
<kapax555> no, because i use quite a few add-onds
<kapax555> add-ons
<knome> kapax555, do you have any possibility to add ram?
<kapax555> see, i don't mind easy lagging, but everything lags awfully - even mouse cursor is not responding. i think that maybe for my lack of experience i don't know how to set up my machine correctly?
<kapax555> financially, i do. but i will not for some reasons
<knome> i'd suggest seeing if using an alternative browser makes difference first
<knome> as i said, firefox is known to eat a lot of memory
<kapax555> anyway, Xubuntu was my choice because they say it's light-weight Linux. so, i don't see why Firefox would disturb my experience
<kapax555> well, don't get mad at me now, but XP runs more smoothly and i use Firefox + Eclipse on the same machine
<Sysi> what bgraphics card? firefox with extensions definately isn't light
<kapax555> geforce 6600
<kapax555> yeah, but i suppose firefox won't eat over 300 MB, right?
<kapax555> at least what xubuntu's task manager shows
<knome> kapax555, xp is not as new as the newest xubuntu
<knome> kapax555, xubuntu IS lightweight compared to many
<kapax555> yeah, i know. but the other thing is that when just booted xubuntu uses less memory than XP
<empewoow> hi guys, ive just installed a "Remote Desktop" program to start a vnc server on my xubuntu desktop. but i cannot find a way to start the program. what am i doing wrong?
<kapax555> so, that makes me think that it does some nasty things in kernel
<knome> kapax555, please, try an alternative browser first
<kapax555> i tried opera and konqueror
<knome> ugh, those are not lightweight either.
<knome> please try epiphany or midori
<kapax555> however, opera is more satisfying, except in summer it makes my CPU fan very loud because of its high CPU usage
<Sysi> chromium and ablock
<Sysi> *adblock
<kapax555> yeah, well, that would work quite well, i suppose. but then again, no extensions
<kapax555> i think i will have to learn living without them
<dreamtraveler> empewoow, which remote desktop program did you installed ?
<Sysi> chromium does support extensions
<kapax555> another problem with xubuntu. after updating to 2.6.32-23-generic, i can no longer use GUI. why would that happen?
<kapax555> i still have the older 2.6.32-22-generic and it works
<knome> kapax555, might be something with your GC and the new kernel. i'd suggest just waiting until new kernel, and try if that works.
<Sysi> i've had some problems with kernel updates and restricted drivers
<kapax555> well, i thought so, too, but a couple weeks ago i updated to 24, and still, i can't use desktop. i get command line: username-desktop login:
<kapax555> it's not easy to come to linux from windows
<Sysi> not other way round either
<knome> Sysi, no, it's not just hard, it's impossible to go from linux to windows :P
<kapax555> why would you say that? :)
<empewoow> dreamtraveler: it said: Remote Desktop
<knome> kapax555, that's my point of view.
<empewoow> dreamtraveler: i did it via the Ubuntu Software Center
<kapax555> one my friend is a full time ubuntu user and i just don't find his arguments good enough because they are mostly based on open source principles
<kapax555> as for windows, i wouldn't use it if i had to pay for it but i get it for free and additional software i use is either free or open source, too
<dreamtraveler> um i am gonna start digging around and see what pops up sec
<Sysi> windows just suck
<knome> Sysi, ssh, go to sleep :P
<Sysi> soonish
<kapax555> yeah, that would be just one more meaningless argument :))
<kapax555> i chose to use linux on my old pc just to keep some balance, although i don't use it often. but when i use it, i want it to work for me, that's why i came to you for some help, guys
<kapax555> balance between linux and windows, i mean
<knome> kapax555, there's no arguments that are the ones that turns the tide for everybody. anyway, let's try to keep on topic and not go into win vs linux - you can continue on that @#xubuntu-offtopic
<empewoow> rigel: do u have any advice on my wireless adaptor problem?
<kapax555> yeah, well, that's not the point. could you give me some help with my desktop problem?
<empewoow> oops
<knome> kapax555, it being slow? try another browser... :)
<knome> kapax555, for the kernel stuff, i'd say wait for new kernel + file a bug meanwhile
<kapax555> ok. thanks
<knome> np. hope the issues are fixed asap
<teunvD> I'm watching a movie in Totem, but the Xscreensaver activates anyway (in a fullscreen session) how do I configure Xscreensaver not to set in while a fullscreen presentation is on?
<nyad> hi. I need to disable the right click menu on the desktop'
<nyad> how do I do it
<nyad> ive googed but its difficult to find an answer to this query
<nyad> its quite uncommon i imagine
<TheSheep> nyad: in the desktop settings
<TheSheep> nyad: actually you can choose whether to get the app menu or the desktop menu
<hotstew> hey guys
<hotstew> I installed XFCE on Ubuntu today and I really like it.
<hotstew> I wanted to ask if there are benefits to installing Xubuntu instead of keeping the current Ubuntu + xfce
<teunvD> if you only install Xubuntu you save lots of storage (without Gnome), there might be other benefits that i'm not aware of
#xubuntu 2010-08-15
<pleia2> not really, xubuntu itself comes with different default applications that tend to be lighter weight (abiword rather than openoffice, etc)
<pleia2> but people mostly just install the apps they want anyway, so defaults don't mean a whole lot when you already know what you like :)
<hotstew> yeah I know
<hotstew> I can't count how often I've deinstalled Firefox XD
<pleia2> hehe
<hotstew> well then
<hotstew> I guess I can just switch when we get to 10.10
<hotstew> what's it called? Drunk Drunkard? XD
<hotstew> I wonder why XFCE isn't as widely used as Gnome
<hotstew> maybe it's the whole gnu thing
<hotstew> anyway, it's supersnappy and it looks good as well :3
<teunvD> gnome has lots of flashy'ness to it.. but that's the reason I use XFCE, but we shouldn't' wander off-topic this is the support channel :)
<hotstew> well...I always thought KDE was the flashy one and Gnome only gets flashy with burden that's called Compiz
<how-do> how does one edit the order of the items in the grub menu?
<well_laid_lawn> !grub2 > how-do
<ubottu> how-do, please see my private message
<how-do> thanks.
<how-do> how do i look at my xp partitions from xubuntu?
<how-do> tfn
<xGrind> hi
<nyad> hi, xubuntu keeps making this 'sound' at random intervals
<nyad> its annoying and I cannot figure out how to turn it off
<nyad> I have closed all my apps and it repeatedly continues
<nyad> its not triggered by anything that I do
<well_laid_lawn> nyad: you can watch the command   top   to see what app does something when the sound happens
<nyad> thanks, I'll do that
<nyad> I've been trying to change the hotkeys for exaile but I cannot find them anywhere, I've looked in exaile and system settings. gnome and kde allow this in an intuitive way, how is it done in xfce?
<well_laid_lawn> there's a tab in window manager settings that lets you define keyboard shortcuts does that help?
<well_laid_lawn> I don't use exaile
<nyad> unfortunately not. it seems I can change to to the next song by running   exaile -n   .  So im gonna make a shortcut under keyboard in the settings menu of xfce to do it. but it won't let me enter the shortcut keys
<nyad> it allows me to make the command but not the actual shortcut
<well_laid_lawn> you hit the keys you want for the shortcut after entering the command?
<nyad> oh my I kept auto thinking that was an error msg, i should go sleep instead of asking questions.... sorry for wasting your time. thanks for helping though
<well_laid_lawn> np :]
<slow-motion> hi
<cr0p> sup
<KE1HA> hey cr0p hows the download going?
<dreamtraveler> Heya, i need some help with vlc 1.1.0. I have downloaded the .debs from tinyurl.com/26jtupb and also have downloaded the necessary versions for dependencies tinyurl.com/2ugqn4l and yet i get the "mp4v" error, have sound but no video.
<bazhang> dreamtraveler, what does that have to with xubuntu support?
<bazhang> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.6-1ubuntu1.1 (lucid), package size 1598 kB, installed size 3792 kB
<dreamtraveler> um in isnt this a general support channel ?
<bazhang> dreamtraveler, install from the repos
<bazhang> dreamtraveler, those packages are not
<dreamtraveler> repos are out of dated so i was hopping for 1.1.0 or so
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install vlc
<bazhang> dreamtraveler, ^^
<dreamtraveler> xD
<KE1HA> My repo's are 1.0.6 You could always build it from source if you want it real bad. Makes managing it more difficult.
<bazhang> if you break package management then you have to always upgrade yourself
<bazhang> never mind it being completely unsupported
<KE1HA> Indded, it's far better to wait fer the Packaged release, with is do out in a couple days I think.
<KE1HA> Which is*
<bazhang> point release will have it?
<knome> https://launchpad.net/~n-muench/+archive/vlc does have vlc 1.1.2
<bazhang> ah PPA
<knome> but that's also experimental
<knome> still, it might do the trick
<KE1HA> Yep, your relying on a specic person or team, if they stop supporting it, your hosed.
<KE1HA> I'd wait and look at 10.04.1 th3en if not, go the PPA route, at least that's safer than building yourself.
<knome> no, i mean the version from ppa might not be working. it's not really a major issue to start using the normal repository version again.
<bazhang> true
<bazhang> PPA are risky, but less so than some random deb
<knome> bazhang, do you happen to know is it possible to hold some packages from ppa but update others?
<dreamtraveler> oh well is there a known issue with smplayer in xubuntu not be able to open files via network ?
<KE1HA> you can always test the install ans see what the deps are, but those music / vid players are touchy apps.
<bazhang> knome, with pinning? might be
<bazhang> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<KE1HA> Yeah, I think you create a hold file, fer lack of a better word, or restrict individual files from update,
<bazhang> or just dont install them at all
<knome> bazhang, it appeared to be pretty much impossible, if you already had the versions updated to the ppa versions... synaptic refused to downgrade. you probably would have to mark packages before and then add the ppa
<bazhang> knome, purge-ppa then?
<knome> bazhang, you mean remove all the apps coming from the ppa, or is that some other script?
<bazhang> still fairly unexplored territory to my thinking
<bazhang> knome, like add-apt-repo one
<knome> hmm
<bazhang> sudo ppa-purge ppa:blueman/ppa/
<knome> bazhang, if i've understood correctly, locking version only works before you've upgraded to the ppa version..
<KE1HA> I've learned the hard way, that putting in these PPA can be a real pain in the neck for upgrading. I dont do it unless it's a major project.
<knome> bazhang, ppa-purge: command not found
<knome> bazhang, a-ha, it's a package itself..
<bazhang> https://launchpad.net/ppa-purge
 * dreamtraveler geia
<KE1HA> Have a loot at Ubuntu-Tweak: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-tweak-0-5-5-released-with-purge-ppa-and-installation-instructions-inside.html
<bazhang> does not work with mint :)
<KE1HA> Ahh, :-)
<KE1HA> It does purge PPA's though, so was close :-)
<knome> bazhang, "The fix is in 0.2.7+bzr51.1" @https://bugs.launchpad.net/ppa-purge/+bug/610376
<knome> 2 days ago
<knome> though i'm not in mint, so no worries anyway :P
<knome> tbh, i really think that just removing and purging every package that happens to be in the ppa is safer that ppa-purge anyway.
<knome> what...? i forced a version for a package, applied, then forced for another and applied and the first pacakge went back to the non-forced ppa version
<Goliath> hey
<Goliath> whats the difference between xubuntu desktop and alternate
<KE1HA> alternates use a diffrent installer.
<KE1HA> but the end desktop is the same, xfce
<Goliath> oh
<Goliath> i have a 512mb sdram system
<Goliath> someone adviced me that lubuntu would be better
<KE1HA> It could be, Try xubuntu, if it's not as responsive as you'd like it to be, go ger lubuntu, but I've got a latop running full Ubuntu w/512MB of RAM is it's ok, but Xubuntu runs faster with it.
<Goliath> i am still searching
<Goliath> for lubuntu ram requirements
<Goliath> i know xubuntu recommended is 256
<KE1HA> Here's the Distro's: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/lucid/release/
<KE1HA> just pick i386 or i686 which ever yuo need. I pretty much stick to the Alternate CD for more optins on Install, LVM's and such.
<Goliath> http://www.linux-mag.com/id/7520
<Goliath> take a look here
<Goliath> it shows how lubuntu is much lighter
<Goliath> an interesting thing it shows that ubuntu is ligther than xubuntu
<Goliath> lol
<knome> it probably comes down to thunderbird vs evolution there.
<Goliath> anyway lubuntu is clearly faster
<KE1HA> Goliath, The choice is yours, if you want lubuntu go fer it and it works better for you, go for it.
<Goliath> my system is ok now with xubuntu
<knome> yup, at least the default installation
<Goliath> but i think of making it a bit faster, cause i now can run only 1 or 2 apps fast
<KE1HA> Well, the real answer to Run Lots of Aps faster is more system resources, CPU / RAM etc.
<KE1HA> There's only so much an OS can do to make things "appear" faster, so when your system resources are saturated, thats it.
<KE1HA> I jsut checked my Xubuntu Machine, my machine, with a bas install is only using 168MB of RAM.
<KE1HA> That's at Idle of course, start running apps and things change quickly.
<cr0p> hello
<cr0p> sorry
<cr0p> i fell asleep on my keyboard
<dreamtraveler> hi
<Cr0p> sup
<Sysi> my xubuntu occasionally losts sound card, or alsa or something
<Sysi> 'alsamixer' says cannot open mixer: File or folder doesn't exist
<Sysi> reboot helps, any more linux-like fix?
<Magkakos> hey
<Magkakos> whats the default opensource video driver that xubuntu uses after the installation?
<Magkakos> vesa, nv or nouveau
<Magkakos> (i have nvidia card)
<Sysi> nouveau propably
<Magkakos> is nouveau better than nv?
<Sysi> what's nv?
<Magkakos> another driver for nvidia
<Sysi> afaik nouveau is the best after restricted one
<Sysi> i'm expecting you talk about new buntus
<Magkakos> i think nv is the opensource driver for nvidia cards by nvidia
<Magkakos> where nouveau is community created
<Magkakos> and has 3d support
<Sysi> nouveau only has experimental 3d, iirc it's not in ubuntu by default
<Magkakos> so the default open driver for ubuntu
<Magkakos> is nouveau or nv after all?
<Sysi> nouveau
<Sysi> i checked with apt
<Magkakos> cool
<Goliath> hey
<Goliath> do you know lubuntu?
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> lubuntu-desktop if you have an *buntu system already installed
<Goliath> xubuntu = ubuntu + xfce (with all its apps etc) right?
<Sysi> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<bazhang> xfce4
<bazhang> lubuntu is lxde and openbox
<Goliath> doesnt lxde include openbox?
<Sysi> yeah
<Goliath> i thought
<Goliath> lubuntu = ubuntu + lxde (with all its apps etc)
<Goliath> but over lubuntu channel someone said that it includes custom apps too
<Goliath> that lxde doesnt have
<Sysi> like chromium
<Sysi> abiword and exaile aren't actually xfce apps either
<KE1HA> Goliath, I jsut did a test build, for a real fast, light weight build if ur insterested.
<Goliath> KE1HA, yes
<Goliath> whats tell me about it
<KE1HA> Goliath, I ahd to use the i386 fer the lappy, but get the i386 ALt CD, at the install prompt, F4 for minimal install, then add sudo apt-get install xorg lxde xdm
<KE1HA> Not allot of Addiotnall apts, but it's very fast on my lappy.
<Goliath> what i plan to do
<Goliath> is use archlinux and install lxde
<Goliath> + some apps that lubuntu uses
<Goliath> which are lightweight
<KE1HA> Arch is a good minimal distro too.
<Goliath> the thing is lubuntu is ready
<KE1HA> i went with the Ubuntu Minimal, and XDM, im well impressed with it.
<Goliath> cause beside the lxde things they have some light apps custom chosen
<KE1HA> Here's another Link for a complete custom install:
<KE1HA> http://wiki.dennyhalim.com/ubuntu-minimal-desktop
<KE1HA> based on Ubuntu Minimal.
<Sysi> i didn't find greatness of arch
<KE1HA> Arch is ok, bu I like the UB repos, lots of apps, and for the most part well testd & supported.
<Sysi> horror to set up for not really faster
<KE1HA> Check out the one I just did, then add little things you want, it's fast fer sure.
<KE1HA> Doesnt' ahve a Fancy log-in manager, uses X11 but Im ok with that.
<Sysi> i use server/alternate-cli-install, gdm anf xfce
<KE1HA> Base install was 650M, sill do a few tweaks, but it's gonna be around 1GB total.
<KE1HA> Yeah, the server install has great base tools.
<KE1HA> I just fdont ahve a need fer the server-kernel, its a waste on a slow old laptop.
<KE1HA> Anyways, its fun playing wiht the diffrent options.
<Sysi> it has exactly same kernel?
<bazhang> alternate is superb
<Sysi> there may are PAE-available though
<Sysi> alternate is just slower
<Sysi> because it works differently (afaik)
<KE1HA> Yeah, the SMP especially, but that the same on desktop as well.
<KE1HA> I did a menuconfig a ways back, abt 1 to 1.5 yrs ago, and there was a fare about of things that was diff, maybe that's changed now, not sure.
<KE1HA> Goliath, final build, 1.1 GB
<KE1HA> Thats' with lxde and xfce4
<Goliath> why do you need xfce4?
<Sysi> because it's so awesome!
<Goliath> wouldnt lxde be enough?
<bazhang> some have all the major desktops installed
<bazhang> the apps menu does get a bit crowded though
<KE1HA> Goliath, Wanted to try out xdm so I installed two desktops
<Sysi> i think i got entire kde with quassel
<Sysi> just the client.
<KE1HA> but agreed, I like xfce it is ver y slick to use.
<Goliath> anyway i have an old system 512mb sdram and still wonder to use arch+lxde or lubuntu
<bazhang> lubuntu or xubuntu clearly
<KE1HA> KDE .. well, i dont want to make folks angry, but its more like WinBloat these days, I just can't hang with it.
<Sysi> xfce works flawlessly with 512MB
<Sysi> KE1HA: gnome's like osx then, worse :)
<KE1HA> +1 on what bazhang said, lub or xub.
<KE1HA> Yeah, I use Gnome on my Power house work stations, but wouldnt' want it on a laptop fer sure, unless it has some Umph.
<bazhang> Goliath, the arch community will tell you to 'google it' or rt wiki
<Goliath> bazhang, i am an arch user so i have no problems with it
<bazhang> their bot is evil
<Goliath> haha
<bazhang> phrik iirc
<Sysi> i broke gdm when setting up networkmanager with their wiki
<Sysi> i *could* set it it but.. why
<Goliath> well the wiki is generally very good
<Goliath> i had some problems too with networkmanager
<KE1HA> Sysi, I break GDM allot, and not even trying :-)
<Sysi> and when you have stuff like gdm, arch isn't small and fast
<KE1HA> I need to read on XDN now, can't figure out how to switch between lxde and xfce
<KE1HA> !xdm > ke1ha
<KE1HA> that didn't work :-)
<Sysi> /msg info xdm
<bazhang>  /msg ubottu info xdm
<Sysi> almost there
<KE1HA> 325MB's total mem used, need to whittle that down somhow.
<Goliath> Sysi, with gnome arch isnt very different from ubuntu
<Goliath> only small differences due to new kernel
<Goliath> etc
<KE1HA> Oh man, no web-browser :-) ,, need to fix that too.
<KE1HA> Well, at least it wroks, and it's real snappy, good Laptop build.
<Goliath> KE1HA, you said arch isnt good for old pcs?
<Goliath> arch+lxde would be a very small and light system
<Goliath> but bleeding edge too
<Goliath> lubuntu uses some old apps to make it faster
<KE1HA> No, i didn't say its not good, Im just not a big fan of Arch, I like Ub better.
<igor-explorer_12> hi. what is the difference between ubuntu and xubuntu? Only Desktop Environment by default?
<Sysi> and some programs
<bazhang> and various applications
<bazhang> thunar instead of nautilus
<igor-explorer_12> yes so XFDE instead of GNOME
<igor-explorer_12> ok
<igor-explorer_12> what about repository?
<bazhang> xfce4
<bazhang> same repos
<igor-explorer_12> it's shared between ubuntu and xubuntu?
<Sysi> only default package set is different
<igor-explorer_12> and xubuntu is managed by canonical?
<Sysi> it's official derivative
<igor-explorer_12> ok. so only DE are different by default other parts and security updates are the same? and software are updated at one time for both OSs right?
<Sysi> yes
<igor-explorer_12> thank you
<Sysi> and you can turn ubuntu into xubuntu without reinstall
<igor-explorer_12> oh also ... Network Applet is present in xubuntu?
<igor-explorer_12> yea i know and xubuntu to ubuntu too?
<Sysi> yes
<Sysi> and they can be both at the same time
<igor-explorer_12> NMApplet just is very sugar thing
<bazhang> kubuntu lubuntu ubuntustudio edubuntu
<igor-explorer_12> ok thanks. all i wanted to know that xubuntu is as official as ubuntu
<Sysi> canonical is more interested about gnome, but basically yeah
<Cr0p> yes it is! :)
<cr0p> IT TOOK ME 5 FAILED MD5 CORRUPTED DOWNLOADS
<cr0p> TOOK ME 24HOURS OF HARD-WORK
<cr0p> BUT THE RESULT IS WORTH GETTING MY HAND DIRTY
<cr0p> XUBUNTU LOADED AND WORKING
<Sysi> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Sysi> that should say we don't actually can read caps
<Sysi> use torents, they don't corrupt (easily)
<cr0p> opps but knome. I am sooo happy.. first time im booting in a debian based system and after all the hard I had to undergo.. i finally made it with help of you guys
<knome> cr0p, congratulations
<ToStItOs> Where can I get support for Usbmodeswitch
<ToStItOs> is there a site or a channel where I can get support for usbmode switch???
<Sysi> of not here, #ubuntu
<Sysi> giving question makes things more easy
<Sysi> if*
<ToStItOs> I don't understand how usbmode switch is supposed to work. I remember a link you gave me which I have looked at several times and still don't understand what needs to be done
<ToStItOs> I have usbmodeswitch installed but when I plug my device in nothing happens except its software within the cellular usb modem is recognized. The software is only compatible with Windows
#xubuntu 2011-08-08
<MJBrune> hey
<MJBrune> how do I logout of my keyring
<MJBrune> jrmy: ?
<jrmy> what?
<jrmy> MJBrune: what do you want?
<MJBrune> jrmy: sorry nvm
<feyd> who knows about thunar and how it mounts
<the-ubuntu-user> hi, I have an ancient pc with 64mb ram and 600mhz celeron processor, will xubuntu work on it?
<Unit193> the-ubuntu-user: Nope, you need more RAM, do you happen to have any?
<the-ubuntu-user> no, i don't think the pc can take much more ram, i'll buy some if it can
<the-ubuntu-user> whats the minimum requirement for xubuntu?
<Unit193> Personally, with that CPU I think it may work better if you use somthing more lightweight like Lubuntu (Or something else)
<the-ubuntu-user> i didn't know about lubuntu, i'll check it out, thanks
<Unit193> Still would need more ram though
<the-ubuntu-user> is there any linux which doesn't require much ram?
<Unit193> SliTaz or AntiX *may* work on that, but I wouldn't bet money on that
<Unit193> This is just a tad outside the scope of the channel though:P[D[D
<the-ubuntu-user> ok, will try those shortly, thanks
<Unit193> Check distrowatch too
<Unit193> So close...
<ChristopherNG> im feeling really sick
<ChristopherNG> ive got to go to the store and get my headset replaced because one of the ear plugs stopped working..
<philipballew> sounds bad ChristopherNG
<ChristopherNG> Yeah on the plus side off for 5 days from work
<ChristopherNG> Got alot to do though, set up my VPS, sort out an old machine with xubuntu, tidy out the flat, etc etc
<philipballew> computers all day? ChristopherNG
<ChristopherNG> all week
<ChristopherNG> its all i do now
<ChristopherNG> got a bunch of projects in the works
<philipballew> is that good?
<ChristopherNG> These are my own projects not for anyone else, I have until september because then university starts back up.
<ChristopherNG> So ive been gaming and working with computers like a beast for the past few months.
<ChristopherNG> I made sure I passed all my exams so i had no resits and the entire summer free to do what i want.
<ChristopherNG> I didnt just pass my exams, I gained a distinction which is really hard to get.
<philipballew> where you goin to school?
<ChristopherNG> sept 21st
<philipballew> where?
<ChristopherNG> UK
<philipballew> oh cool. never been there, I go to college is california
<ChristopherNG> UCLA? USC?
<ChristopherNG> USC is where I would have loved to have gone
<philipballew> point loma nazarene university!
<philipballew> haha
<philipballew> small school. lol
<ChristopherNG> Ah kk, Never heard of it tbh
<ChristopherNG> But its in California so it must be good!
<philipballew> its in san diego
<ChristopherNG> Oh great! even better, thats the best city in Cali
<philipballew> for sure. I live in nor cal. but mover there for school a year ago. i live 100 miles from san franciso
<philipballew> right now
<philipballew> where in the uk is school?
<ChristopherNG> Aberdeen
<ChristopherNG> North, Very, Very North
<ChristopherNG> Ie closer to Norway than London
<philipballew> san diego is syerotypical california. but here in nor cal it snows and rains. and the people are not as dumb and I have never surfed ever
<philipballew> norway seemes like a really nice place.I have family there
<ChristopherNG> So your a small town boy in a big city now then? :)
<philipballew> exactly. and very confused
<philipballew> haha
<shanu> hello friends i just installed xubuntu
<MJBrune> shanu: congrats, want a cookie?
<shanu> ya sure
<MJBrune> perhaps a golden star?
<shanu> no i don't have a safe to keep it :)
<shanu> i'm amazed how fast is the install process
<MJBrune> shanu: its a bit longer than I am use to.
<MJBrune> shanu: most Unix's install a bit faster.
<MJBrune> *ubuntu's are quit bloated but are much easier to use/setup
<shanu> maybe, i never saw a real unix
<MJBrune> shanu: Never used a Mac 10 machine?
<shanu> it's faster than some previous flavours i used
<shanu> mac 10,,, no
<ChristopherNG> shanu: I did the same on saturday
<MJBrune> shanu: never used IPhone, most routers and any BSD?
<ChristopherNG> IPhone? HTC Ftw!
<shanu> i live in india
<ChristopherNG> So?
<MJBrune> those are all offically unix machines
<shanu> i didn't knew that
<ChristopherNG> shanu you should have bought HTC in Pakistan if you dont get it in India
<MJBrune> ChristopherNG: you should buy people an HTC to try :)
<shanu> i was comparing xubuntu with my previous linux distros , that's all
<shanu> i used an htc
<MJBrune> shanu: what other distros have you used
<ChristopherNG> MJBrune: Sure coming right up! would you like a HTC flyer aswell?
<MJBrune> ChristopherNG: I.e. me. You buy me one and Ill develope for the platform :)
<ChristopherNG> HTC Desire HD > IPhone
<ChristopherNG> HTC Flyer > Ipad
<MJBrune> ChristopherNG: I don't own any.
<MJBrune> ChristopherNG: I own an old 20 dollar java mobile based phone that I don't care to even attempt to program for
<shanu> fedora in college, sabayon in my home desktop
<ChristopherNG> MJBrune: Your not fashion conscious then?
<shanu> ok guys bye, machine is aking for a reboot
<ChristopherNG> Iphone is more of a fashion accessory like a handbag for most people.
<MJBrune> ChristopherNG: not very much, no.
<MJBrune> meh I figure an IPhone could be nice to have a BSD on my phone
<ChristopherNG> Apple is guilty of promoting Bimboism
<ChristopherNG> Bleach blonde hair, small dogs, pink everything, designer handbags and iphones!
<MJBrune> I own an IMac G5 which I bought recently for $100 dollars, the price was a major factor if I bought it or not.
<Sysi> !offtopic
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Sysi> sidenote
<MJBrune> yes we all must idle unless its on topic... ugh no one has asked any questions
<MJBrune> if they had I would answer them
<ChristopherNG> Yeah folks lets stop talking about how bad apple really is and stick to topic.
 * MJBrune rolls eyes
<ChristopherNG> now what was the topic?
<MJBrune> Unix's
<Sysi> MJBrune: but your offtopic gets publicly logged :)
<MJBrune> Sysi: so?
<ChristopherNG> Sysi: I think its ok to speak a little when the channel is really idle even if it goes off topic a little but thats just my opinion.
<MJBrune> Sysi: I just don't understand why I would ever, in my off time, without pay, not want to relax and talk and if it comes up, help people.
<ChristopherNG> I know people will disagree
<MJBrune> ChristopherNG: if they do their trolls.
<MJBrune> or really uptight on pointless rules.
<ChristopherNG> I just think any discussion is better than no discussion
<Sysi> MJBrune: I'm not saying you should, I'm saying you should do it in other channel
<MJBrune> exactly.
<MJBrune> Sysi: then what is this channel is for?
<Sysi> support
<Sysi> !offtopic
<Sysi> ah, too soon, well, see abowe
<MJBrune> support should be via logged systems with paid professionals
<MJBrune> this is _community_ support
<Sysi> if you want to discuss about ubuntu channel policies, try #ubuntu-ops
<MJBrune> I don't see them posted
<MJBrune> they really should be in the topic
<MJBrune> isn't that what the topic is for?
<MJBrune> Anyways
<MJBrune> Apple isn't that bad
<ChristopherNG> does anyone else find that flash player stops working and sometimes you need to close down all the browsers to get it working again?
<ChristopherNG> and then start it back up, I dont know if thats a known bug.
<Sysi> 64bit?
<MJBrune> ChristopherNG: what flash are you using?
<ChristopherNG> flashplugin-nonfree
<ChristopherNG> 64bit
<MJBrune> I have had that issue with FBSD-9-Current
<Sysi> MJBrune: also, how would new user dare to ask support questions when channel is flooding with offtopic
<MJBrune> Sysi: really?
<MJBrune> Sysi: cause all new users are 10 years old?
<MJBrune> if they are they shouldn't be on the network.
<Sysi> MJBrune: it's enough if one of them is
<MJBrune> this network requires people to be 16+
<Sysi> ChristopherNG: click on some flash and go to settings, set off hardware acceleration
<ChristopherNG> folks do you think ubuntu will ever rename itself because of the political connotations the name currently has?
<ChristopherNG> Sysi: thanks ive just done that, it should solve the problem?
<ChristopherNG> Will let you know
<Sysi> ChristopherNG: at least reduce it
<ChristopherNG> Ty
<Sysi> flash crashing isn't generally weird..
<MJBrune> Sysi: why would it reduce it?
<Sysi> because it's badly working feature (and worked for me)
<MJBrune> are you sure its not just an error via hopeful oppservation?
<MJBrune> or even random chance?
<MJBrune> have you don't any serious testing with it on or off?
<ChristopherNG> I know you can change it, It was one of the first things that i actually did, but that font and its size is really goofy in a default install of xubuntu..
<MJBrune> have you done*
<ChristopherNG> Also I disagree with the notion that xubuntu should come with xchat over irssi because its "easier"
<ChristopherNG> irssi uses the old skool irc commands
<MJBrune> ChristopherNG: xchat doesn't?
<MJBrune> irssi is just generally better.
<ChristopherNG> xchat i have never even touched it
<Sysi> xchat usability and setting up is a lot easier
<ChristopherNG> looks like a linux version of mIrc with a goofy gui
<Sysi> I've used irssi for three years, don't try
<MJBrune> Sysi: thats opinion of a very minor group.
<ChristopherNG> Sysi: dont try what?
<MJBrune> Sysi: I have used it for 5 years at least.
<MJBrune> ChristopherNG: don't try irssi
<ChristopherNG> i use irssi
<MJBrune> is what he was saying
<MJBrune> I use it too
<MJBrune> its awesome and powerful.
<MJBrune> and rather easy to use.
<ChristopherNG> "dont try" is a bad message lol!
<MJBrune> very
<MJBrune> "I wanna be a programmer" Sysi: DON'T TRY!
<Myrtti> MJBrune: on 64-bit Ubuntu the flash that is available by packagemanagement is (AFAIK) the 32-bit over a compatibility layer. It's not the most stable around, but there is (again, IIRC) no official linux 64-bit flash, so that's how it is. Turning the hardware acceleration may make things better, if the 32-bit flash is trying to do something smart that the compatibility layer is messing up
<Myrtti> s/Turning the hardware acceleration/Turning the hardware acceleration off/
<ChristopherNG> Myrtti: Yeah thats why I was templted to get a 32bit ISO even though i have a 64bit machine.
<MJBrune> Myrtti: oh that makes sense.
<Sysi> you know there's something wrong with it when opening any video on youtube on new tab crashes
<ChristopherNG> But I thought it would be better to get the correct iso for the correct hardware
<MJBrune> Sysi: your using flash.
<Sysi> MJBrune: still worth a shot, not like it would break something
<MJBrune> Sysi: break something?
<Myrtti> ChristopherNG: then again I don't even bother with the package manager version of flash and use the beta Adobe has published, but it's not exactly trouble free solution itself
<MJBrune> Sysi: flash is permabroke
<Sysi> MJBrune: destroy your computer and kill your cat
<ChristopherNG> Myrtti: I even tried to get the .rpm version of flash and turn it into a .deb using alien but it doesnt work for a 64bit iso since its designed for 32bit.
<MJBrune> Sysi: only one type of software can destroy your whole computer.
<ChristopherNG> Alien didnt even try to convert it to a .deb
<Myrtti> ChristopherNG: using alien is generally a bad idea
<Myrtti> brb
<ChristopherNG> MJBrune: Yeah lets all use RM with the "*" wildcard!
<ChristopherNG> rm
<MJBrune> ChristopherNG: doesn't destroy your phyiscal machine
<Sysi> ChristopherNG: you can try removing flash from repositories and download tar.gz version of flashplayer
<Sysi> ChristopherNG: then place it to /lib/mozilla/plugins/ or ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<ChristopherNG> Sysi: I really, really struggle with .tar.gz files, its different for each one, I would rather get a PPA if there is one out there.
<MJBrune> the only software that will COMPLETELY sink your computer is flashing your bios.
<Sysi> ChristopherNG: that one is easy, just the binary .so inside
<MJBrune> Not even errorous drivers can destroy your computer.
<Sysi> MJBrune: or cpuburn if your colling is failing
<Sysi> *cooling
<MJBrune> Sysi: no, it will auto-shutdown.
<ChristopherNG> Sysi: ever tried water cooling?
<ChristopherNG> I would really like to do that
<MJBrune> Sysi: the auto-shutdown because of high temps will save it.
<MJBrune> thus bios flashing is the only harmful thing.
<Sysi> MJBrune: that can fail too
<MJBrune> Sysi: not if previous damage wasn't caused to it before hand
<Sysi> ChristopherNG: might be /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ instead
<MJBrune> ...
<Sysi> hum?
<xubuntu622> hi all
<xubuntu622> Italian online??
<TheSheep> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<xubuntu622> ok man
<xubuntu622> thank you
<TheSheep> good luck
<philipballew> hey! im running 10.10  and my computer will not reboot. It will shutdown just fine, however will not reboot
<SaaMmY> philipballew strange thing
<SaaMmY> did you try in terminal sudo reboot?
<Sysi> philipballew: does it just shut down or does it hang to something weird state?
<SaaMmY> to shutdown type in terminal sudo halt
<SaaMmY> how can I substitute the thunar desktop with nautilus-desktop?
<TheSheep> SaaMmY: just start nautilus, it will replace xfdesktop
<SaaMmY> it does not
<SaaMmY> I have to delete from autostart file cfg the xfdesktop
<SaaMmY> that is
<SaaMmY> and then I will have nautilus-desktop
<philipballew> hey SaaMmY
<TheSheep> settings->sessions and startup
<SaaMmY> how to delete that from autostart
<SaaMmY> let me check
<TheSheep> except that xfdesktop is not there
<philipballew> i type sudo shutdown -h now and it shuts down fine
<TheSheep> because it is started automatically by xfce4-session
<SaaMmY> there is no xfdesktop in session and startup
<philipballew> but sudo reboot does nothing
<philipballew> nor the reboot button
<TheSheep> SaaMmY: but you can put nautilus-desktop there
<MJBrune> philipballew: what?
<SaaMmY> ok
<philipballew> im running thunar
<MJBrune> philipballew: what sort of output do you get on sudo reboot?
<philipballew> it goes to where it says will now reboot at the bottom of the list of things its doing. the rest say ok next to them. but will now restart just sits there and i have to hold the button
<philipballew> I posted in the forms to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11130504#post11130504
<TheSheep> philipballew: did you add any special options to you kernel?
<philipballew> nope
<TheSheep> your kernel
<TheSheep> like noacpi or something
<philipballew> uname -r sayd 2.6.38-generic
<MJBrune> philipballew: do reboot -p
<TheSheep> is this an old computer?
<MJBrune> philipballew: this will attempt to shut off a computer
<philipballew> TheSheep, hum... 5 years
<philipballew> xp era
<MJBrune> TheSheep: old has nothing to do with it.
<TheSheep> MJBrune: it does, if it's more than 9 years
<TheSheep> MJBrune: then it has acpid support disabled in kernel
<MJBrune> TheSheep: no it doesn't, my 233 supported acpid support.
<TheSheep> MJBrune: at least for some motherboards
<MJBrune> TheSheep: duh, you cant be sure.
<philipballew> i issued -p
<TheSheep> MJBrune: I had this problem with an old pentium
<ChristopherNG> مرحبا بكم فى قناة مجتمع لينكس العربي
<philipballew> so far it has not restarted
<TheSheep> !ar | ChristopherNG
<ubottu> ChristopherNG: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<ChristopherNG> sorry wrong fonr
<TheSheep> hmm
<MJBrune> philipballew: what has it shown?
<philipballew> google translate is needed haha
<TheSheep> ChristopherNG: I didn't know you can RTL on IRC %)
<philipballew> its asking all prossess to terminate. i can take a picture of the screen and post it online easily
<ChristopherNG> I wasnt sure either
<MJBrune> philipballew: check /var/log/messages and stuff like that
<philipballew> ok, i had to hold it down. ill see what var says
<philipballew> some standard output might be there
<ChristopherNG> I really dont like the way that xubuntu lists and shows files when you mount a new drive.
<ChristopherNG> im trying to play around with it.
<TheSheep> ChristopherNG: you can disable automounting
<philipballew> nothing readeable by me
 * philipballew needs to understand the kernal better
<TheSheep> ChristopherNG: thunar->edit->preferences->advanced->configure
<ChristopherNG> TheSheep: Im actually there now it just gives options of auto mount or to switch it off, cant see anything for icons.
<TheSheep> ChristopherNG: icons?
<ChristopherNG> I think it comes under the side panel tab there is the icon size option..
<ChristopherNG> edit -> prefs -> advanced -> configure -> side panel -> icon size
<TheSheep> that's just how it displays the side pane icons
<ChristopherNG> tbh alot of this is mostly the goofy font that comes with xubuntu...what the standard one with ubuntu?
<TheSheep> it's just looks
<ChristopherNG> i really dont like this font
<ChristopherNG> "droid" i set it to size 8 but its not just the size is the font itself.
<TheSheep> huh? I think xubuntu comes with the same font as ubuntu
<TheSheep> DejaVu Sans
<ChristopherNG> kk let me see
<TheSheep> droid is a good font too
<TheSheep> can you show me a screenshot of what is wrong?
<ChristopherNG> there is nothing "wrong" per se, I just dont like the font
<ChristopherNG> hmm, if i change the font on the terminal it will only change the font displayed in the terminal and not the rest of the os right?
<ChristopherNG> so where can i find the "main" place to change the font for the whole os..
<ChristopherNG> im still trying to find my way around xfce a little.
<ChristopherNG> no one know?
<Sysi> settings → appearance
<ChristopherNG> duh! i need to get my eyes tested! lol
<ChristopherNG> remember only been on xfce for 2 days
<ChristopherNG> wtf! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHv3qO_Y8kk
<ChristopherNG> LOL!
<gigenieks> hello all
<SaaMmY> hello
<knome> ylläri
<knome> umm
<knome> wrong channel
<SaaMmY> TheSheep I am not able to make nautilus-desktop start as autorun
<SaaMmY> I don't find the autorun
<TheSheep> SaaMmY: settings->sessions and startup
<SaaMmY> and however I have tried with save the session but it does not work
<TheSheep> SaaMmY: second tab
<SaaMmY> I know it
<TheSheep> there is a "+ Add" button there
<SaaMmY> nothing to do I wish to find some script which finds for me the PID of xfdesktop and kill it in startup
<TheSheep> SaaMmY: 'killall xfdesktop'
<SaaMmY> I know TheSheep but which thing should I add if there is no nautilus-desktop
<gigenieks> I don't have sound
<SaaMmY> nice TheSheep
<gigenieks> can someone provide some sound troubleshooting
<gigenieks> link?
<SaaMmY> thank
<TheSheep> SaaMmY: or even better, 'xfdesktop --quit'
<gigenieks> New to Xubuntu and Linux
<SaaMmY> yes
<TheSheep> !audio | gigenieks
<SaaMmY> yes
<ubottu> gigenieks: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<gigenieks> huh?
<gigenieks> "!audio" ?
<Sysi> you asked for sound troubleshooting links
<SaaMmY> gigenieks: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<gigenieks> ahh.. I found that already
<gigenieks> but there is SO MUCH info
<gigenieks> don't know where to start...
<TheSheep> gigenieks: lets start at the beginning
<TheSheep> gigenieks: how do you test your sound?
<gigenieks> by playing mp3 / flac / movie
<gigenieks> and I tried some command from above link
<gigenieks> aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<gigenieks> this
<gigenieks> silence
<TheSheep> ok
<Sysi> try installing pavucontrol
<gigenieks> sec
<gigenieks> will give link to my motherboard
<TheSheep> open a terminal and try this command: cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<gigenieks> I have internal sound
<SaaMmY> TheSheep it worked but there is a speed trouble... it starts like nautilus... then as thunar... then like nautilus again now like thunar and now again for my add in session and startup it starts definately nautilus
<TheSheep> internal?
<SaaMmY> that's crazy
<Sysi> integraded soundcard I guess
<SaaMmY> I wish to get out within thunar
<gigenieks> yes I ment integrated sound card
<SaaMmY> something like removeall thunar
<gigenieks> http://www.biostar-usa.com/app/en-us/mb/content.php?S_ID=252
<SaaMmY> wtf
<gigenieks> this is my MB
<SaaMmY> lol
<gigenieks> Permission denied
<Sysi> ubottu: tell SaaMmY about lol
<ubottu> SaaMmY, please see my private message
<gigenieks> for that earlier command Sheep
<gigenieks> will I have to do with sudo?
<TheSheep> gigenieks: yeah, and to stop press ctrl+c
<Sysi> gigenieks: after you've fiddled with pavucontrol, check that you have everything turned up in alsamixer (run that in terminal)
<gigenieks> Sysi is bot?
<TheSheep> no
<gigenieks> sorry :D
<SaaMmY> I am trying to remove all thunar sorry for my bad and useless speech
<TheSheep> SaaMmY: you could try asking at #xfce
<TheSheep> SaaMmY: or at #thunar
<SaaMmY> nono it's fine
<TheSheep> SaaMmY: because I have no more ideas
<gigenieks> doesn't matter
<SaaMmY> thank you however
<gigenieks> Permission denied
<gigenieks> sudo or not sudo
<TheSheep> that's quaint
<TheSheep> aaa
<TheSheep> gigenieks: do 'sudo -i' and then try that command
<gigenieks> Sysi: everything is turned on
<TheSheep> without sude then
<gigenieks> i typed alsa mixer in terminal
<gigenieks> i tried without
<gigenieks> already
<TheSheep> gigenieks: do it after sudo -i
<TheSheep> gigenieks: that's like su, makes you a root in that terminal
<TheSheep> also, make sure your user is in the 'audio' group
<gigenieks> I have only 1 user
<gigenieks> freshly installed
<gigenieks> Xubuntu
<TheSheep> gigenieks: there might have been something wrong with groups, I don't know
<TheSheep> gigenieks: just check, in users & groups
<gigenieks> sec
<SaaMmY> all fixed with removing thunar in synaptic thanks to all
<gigenieks> okey I opened User Privileges tab
<gigenieks> and it has
<gigenieks> Access external...
<gigenieks> administer the system
<gigenieks> configure printers
<gigenieks> monitor system logs
<gigenieks> share files ...
<gigenieks> use cd-rom
<gigenieks> use modems
<gigenieks> nothing else
<gigenieks> there isnt checked "Use audio devices"
<TheSheep> check it
<gigenieks> ok this is really epic lol
<gigenieks> I was set the wrong amplifier
<gigenieks> everything was fine out of box
<gigenieks> just inserted wrong cable (or what that thing is called..)
<knome> TheSheep, apparently you didn't start from early enough
<gigenieks> can someone help me with changing ownership of many many files
<gigenieks> I created topic in ubuntu forums
<gigenieks> no replies yet..
<SaaMmY> also for me is epic lol... I have installed nautilus but not removed thunar to substitute entirely thunar with nautilus I was stupid
<knome> gigenieks, do you have the forum link handy?
<gigenieks> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11130584#post11130584
<gigenieks> just even in ubuntu documentation is stated
<gigenieks> "extremely dangerous"
<gigenieks> SaaMmY: why do you want change Thunar?
<TheSheep> 'man chown'
<gigenieks> It is my first day and i dont see any problem with that file manager
<SaaMmY> it was slow
<SaaMmY> now everything is quick
<gigenieks> ahh
<SaaMmY> I hate to go bb
<gigenieks> did you check link Sheep?
<gigenieks> or just typed automatically that "man chown"?
<TheSheep> gigenieks: I skimmed it and read the last answer
<TheSheep> gigenieks: I'm at work, can't really read forums openly too much here
<TheSheep> gigenieks: but chown lets you change the ownership of files in bulk easily
<TheSheep> gigenieks: (that's why it's dangerous when you change the wrong files)
<gigenieks> did you meant chmod instead of chown?
<TheSheep> no, chmod changes the permissions
<TheSheep> chown changes ownership
<gigenieks> aah
<gigenieks> what I really need is to change ownership right?
<TheSheep> not sure, but possible
<gigenieks> all files have ownership: root
<TheSheep> you can check the onwership of files in their properties
<gigenieks> so only way i can open is
<gigenieks> open thunar as root
<gigenieks> sudo thunar
<TheSheep> ew
<TheSheep> so, there are two ways
<gigenieks> but i will not
<TheSheep> either you change the owner to your user
<gigenieks> everytime open it as root ...
<TheSheep> or you leave them owned by root, but allow all users access to them
<TheSheep> the former is done with chown, the latter with chmod
<Sysi> I'd recommend changing owner
<gigenieks> i tried gksudo thunar
<gigenieks> and then just properties
<gigenieks> change group
<gigenieks> files become accesible in thunar without root privileges
<gigenieks> but ownership still is "root"
<gigenieks> is that bad?
<gigenieks> will it make some issue later maybe?
<knome> it would be better to change the user (too)
<gigenieks> and that only could be done via
<gigenieks> terminal?
<gigenieks> dont from gui
<gigenieks> like i now can change group
<gigenieks> but not ownership
<gigenieks> in properties
<knome> it's relatively easy from the terminal
<gigenieks> can you give one example
<gigenieks> from files i have
<gigenieks> i inserted in topic
<gigenieks> attachment
<gigenieks> of documents folder
<knome> in /home/yourusername, "sudo chown -R username:username Documents"
<Iain_> hi?
<SaaMmY> hi
<Iain_> trying xubuntu 11.04 on a Dell Optiplex 745 with dual monitors, but can't get them not to clone
<Sysi> use arandr or nvidia or ati tool
<Iain_> ummm... what's arandr? fairly sure nvidia/ati won't be much use as it has onboard intel video driver?
<Sysi> !info arandr
<ubottu> arandr (source: arandr): Simple visual front end for XRandR 1.2. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.3-1 (natty), package size 43 kB, installed size 280 kB
<Sysi> in other words: tool for setting up dualhead
<Iain_> cool... I've just found it in software centre, I'll give it a go...
<ChristopherNG> INGORE Channels #xubuntu * PARTS JOINS QUITS NICKS
<bazhang> try with /ignore
<Iain_> thanks to <Sysi>... that did the trick! :)
<gigenieks> knome: you here?
<knome> mhm
<ChristopherNG> hey folks i have a old computer that was lying in the closet, i dug it out and im thinking of using it as a nas or something to back up some files.
<ChristopherNG> but i dont think it has built in wifi so i used to have to use a usb adapater from netgear..
<ChristopherNG> how hard that going to be to configure and get running with xubuntu to connect online?
<Sysi> install xubuntu and click applet in the panel, possibly install drivers
<Sysi> if it has less than 256mb ram it won't run xubuntu
<ChristopherNG> oh its got a gig or something
<ChristopherNG> deffo over 256
<Sysi> ah, not that old
<ChristopherNG> Sysi: you dont see any problem of the computer connecting to wifi using that usb adaptor since its got no built in wifi?
<ChristopherNG> its a windows xp era 2004/2005 machine
<ChristopherNG> actually maybe 2003
<ChristopherNG> cant remember
<Sysi> if there's driver for that usb-thingy it should work
<ChristopherNG> you mean the driver disk?
<ChristopherNG> or get one online?
<ChristopherNG> i dont think i have the disk anymore. :(
<Sysi> no, I mean in the kernel
<ChristopherNG> ah kk
<ChristopherNG> ok well let me give it ago..
<ChristopherNG> Sysi: I got it working, the old pc is officially running ubuntu and connected to the net.
<ChristopherNG> Now im just going to change it to xubuntu
<ChristopherNG> Im trying to think of a purpose for this machine though its still ok as a back up or something, i was thinking a nas but what else could i put it to work for ? hmmm]#
<ChristopherNG> or maybe a HTPC
<ChristopherNG> with XMBC and Xubuntu
<Sysi> I soon have two machines with quite little use..
<ChristopherNG> well I have 2 old machines and two new ones, now 3 are running linux
<ChristopherNG> I was thinking of making this one a NAS or HTPC
<Sysi> macbookpro (maybe will run non-virtual xubuntu) and newer desktop, netbook as network server
<ChristopherNG> dang the terminal in my "old" system turned linux machine went black
<ChristopherNG> now its purple again
<ChristopherNG> lol
<ChristopherNG> I dont blame it its been switched off for almost 3 years
<ChristopherNG> dang i should really do lshw on the machine see what it actually has because i dont remember
<ChristopherNG> its a abit laggy but i think thats because of a usb boot
<ChristopherNG> Sysi: what you going to do with those machines then?
<Darkmode> hi
<Darkmode> i need some help guys
<ChristopherNG> Hi Darkmode
<ChristopherNG> Whats wrong?
<Darkmode> i need to make this connection
<Darkmode> Windows xp | --------crossover cable----------> |ubuntu 10.04 LTS |----------wifi  antena ------> router
<Darkmode> i try to install bridge utils
<ChristopherNG> Darkmode: its easier to first try it between two linux machines
<ChristopherNG> make a bootable disk and boot the xp machine from it
<Darkmode> and reconfiger the /etc/network/interfaces
<Darkmode> but nothing
<ChristopherNG> Darkmode: this is xubuntu technically speaking, im not sure if they will like us speaking about ubuntu, have you asked in #ubuntu?
<ChristopherNG> i have just connected an old xp machine with not built in wireless to a wireless networking with a usb dongle.
<ChristopherNG> xp machine is now running ubuntu 10.04 lts with the netgear usb adatper
<knome> no problem in discussing networking (it's pretty much the same with nm-applet), but #ubuntu might offer more wider support, since they have more users
<ChristopherNG> knome: any ideas then to help Darkmode ?
<knome> but yes, ChristopherNG is right that this is generally speaking only for xubuntu issues
<Darkmode> can you past me your  /etc/network/interfaces content
<ChristopherNG> Darkmode: im not using a crossover cable between the machines like you want to do.
<ChristopherNG> the xp machine did not have built in wifi so i used a usb wifi adapter and luckily ubuntu recognised it straight away.
<Darkmode> ok
<knome> usb wlan dongles are very easy, if that's a feasible solution :)
<ChristopherNG> Darkmode: why are you trying to connect an old xp machine to a ubuntu machine? for internet, file sharing?
<ChristopherNG> whats the purpose?
<ChristopherNG> Or are you just doing it because you dont have built in wifi and you dont want to buy a usb wifi dongle?
<Darkmode> i have 2 old computers
<Darkmode> and just one wifi antena
<ChristopherNG> Exactly
<ChristopherNG> no real easy solution to that..
<knome> Darkmode, i'd suggest asking #ubuntu
<ChristopherNG> it will be easier just buying or borrowing a usb wifi dongle from a friend.
<Darkmode> this why
<ChristopherNG> Darkmode: The price of usb wifi dongles has come down alot, just save yourself alot of headache.
<Darkmode> with windows xp it works
<ChristopherNG> Well im not sure what kind of network setup you have.
<Sysi> ChristopherNG: if you don't know, you don't need to say anything
<Darkmode> i did it like that  ubuntu box | --------crossover cable----------> windows xp|----------wifi  antena ------> router
<Sysi> routing isn't that hard to get, but then using wifi isn't that fun
<ChristopherNG> kk Sysi is here, he can help with this kind of thing
<ChristopherNG> brb
<Darkmode> ok Sysi
<Darkmode> any idea how to do that
<Darkmode> i try to bridge the connections
<Darkmode> but nothing
<Darkmode> fist what to do to connect windows xp with ubuntu with crossover cable ?
<knome> Darkmode, i'd suggest either asking #ubuntu or searching the forums
<Sysi> you have some options for doing that
<ChristopherNG> ....
<Sysi> all I can say is that you need general guide for route and apply using wifi without networkmanager
<Sysi> but you can still try #ubuntu
<ChristopherNG> What about using the Ubuntu box that connects to wifi as a vps and tunneling using that in xp
<ChristopherNG> anyway thats it for me, ask in #ubuntu
<Sysi> you still need same setupping afaik
<ChristopherNG> im trying to output to my tv using my HDMI out
<ChristopherNG> im not getting a picture on on the display settings box
<ChristopherNG> i mean im not getting a mirror which is what i want on the tv of the screen
<knome> ati or nvidia GC?
<ChristopherNG> nvid
<knome> did you try with nvidia-settings?
<ChristopherNG> I mean on the display settings it shows the laptop and the HDMI-1
<ChristopherNG> no i havent
<Sysi> if you have propietary driver installed, use nvidia's tool
<knome> nvidia-settings is a very good GUI
<ChristopherNG> I was outputing to a monitor via VGA
<ChristopherNG> that was working fine
<ChristopherNG> I didnt think it would be a driver issue for outputing to a tv
<knome> is the tv set to the hdmi output channel then? ;)
<knome> errm, input
<ChristopherNG> yeah im flipping both of them just to make sure
<Sysi> ahem, in linux that GUI isn't "driver settings" but xorg settings
<ChristopherNG> HDMI1 and HDMI2
<Sysi> xorg being the graphics system
<ChristopherNG> so what exactly do i need to do?
<ChristopherNG> ?
<ChristopherNG> im unsure about nvidia settings, i had something similar in windows never in linux
<Sysi> it should be pretty simple app
<ChristopherNG> is it in the repositories?
<Sysi> installed with the nvidia driver
<Sysi> you have it in menu under Settings or System, if not you can try arandr
<Sysi> if it can't be done with arandr you propably need to install the binary driver (System → hardware drivers)
<ChristopherNG> Ok, well "No Proprietary Drivers are in use on this system"
<ChristopherNG> there is the drivers icon on the top right asking me to get it.
<ChristopherNG> "Experimental 3D support for Nvida Cards"
<Sysi> nothing about "Nvidia current or something"?
<ChristopherNG> No i cant see that
<ChristopherNG> whats the easiest way to check the driver installed on the gc?
<ChristopherNG> because this is "additional drivers"
<ChristopherNG> and it says "No Prop drivers are in use on this system"
<Sysi> if you had it it would be telling you
<Sysi> what nvidia/xubuntu version?
<ChristopherNG> 11.04 Xubuntu
<ChristopherNG>  description: PCI bridge
<ChristopherNG>              product: Mobile 4 Series Chipset PCI Express Graphics Port
<ChristopherNG>              vendor: Intel Corporation
<ChristopherNG>              physical id: 1
<ChristopherNG>              bus info: pci@0000:00:01.0
<ChristopherNG>              version: 07
<ChristopherNG>              width: 32 bits
<ChristopherNG>              clock: 33MHz
<ChristopherNG>              capabilities: pci normal_decode bus_master cap_list
<ChristopherNG>              configuration: driver=pcieport
<ChristopherNG>              resources: irq:40 ioport:5000(size=4096) memory:d0000000-d2ffffff ioport:c0000000(size=268435456)
<ChristopherNG>            *-display
<ChristopherNG>                 description: VGA compatible controller
<ChristopherNG>                 product: G98 [GeForce 9200M GS]
<charlie-tca> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ChristopherNG>                 vendor: nVidia Corporation
<ChristopherNG> i should have used pastebin
<TLF> hello
<madnick> hi
<ChristopherNG> !offtopic
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ChristopherNG> heh i was just kidding
<Sysi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Sysi> ⢁)
<ChristopherNG> Sysi: ive just installed these driver from the software center and im still not having any luck!
<ChristopherNG> i never knew that outputing to a tv via HDMI was so overly complex
<Sysi> the experimental isn't the nvidia one
<ChristopherNG> i went to the software center and typed nvida and installed "NVidia binary X.Org driver version 185"
<Sysi> that should work, you rebooted after that? it isn't used before you reboot
<ChristopherNG> well thats my problem i cant reboot without loosing all my settings on this install its a live boot without persistence
<ChristopherNG> so if i reboot i would be back to a fresh install of linux
<ChristopherNG> Sysi: You think NVidia binary X.org driver 185 should solve the problem? I will try it on the other machine l8r
<ChristopherNG> im straving! I think im going to KFC or something bbl
<Sysi> it maybe could be fixed with default driver too, bu I don't really know
<ChristopherNG> you dont know?
<ChristopherNG> hmm kk
<Sysi> I know it should work with propietary driver
<ChristopherNG> so i will need to go to the nvidia website and get the driver from there because it wont be available from the repository right?
<Sysi> no, you just installed it from repository?
<charlie-tca> Hardware drivers will not work without a reboot, though
<ChristopherNG> So square one in my position
<ChristopherNG> OMG!
<ChristopherNG> there is a package in the software center called NvTv Out
<ChristopherNG> Control the tv output of Nvidia cards
<ChristopherNG> duh!
<charlie-tca> My Nvidia cards have a TV out port
<Sysi> I didn't do anything to get my HDMI working with propietary driver, s-video was harder
<ChristopherNG> charlie-tca: so how are you outputting it to a television?
<charlie-tca> I just connect to hdmi, with the proprietary driver
<charlie-tca> I don't think you are going to be able to test that without a persistent install
<ChristopherNG> charlie-tca: you got that from the Nvida website, can you tell me the version...
<ChristopherNG> charlie-tca: I know i will make a persistent install
<charlie-tca> here are things that will not work without being able to reboot
<charlie-tca> with a persistent install, you just install the nvidia drivers and it works
<ChristopherNG> charlie-tca: what version is your prop driver?
<charlie-tca> depends on my card that day
<Sysi> there are all the same drivers in repositories than in nvidia website
<charlie-tca> I have cards from the nvidia mx-400 up
<ChristopherNG> ok well im going to try to make a persistent stick to try this.
<Sysi> 9xxx should work with newest driver
<Sysi> on actual install "Additional drivers" would propably work better too
<ChristopherNG> ok i will give it ago
<covidiu> Hello. How do I turn off session restore on Xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> When you log out/restart/shutdown, use the panel logout
<charlie-tca> which version of Xubuntu?
<covidiu> Latest one.
<covidiu> 11.04
<charlie-tca> right-click the panel, panel, log out
<charlie-tca> uncheck save session
<covidiu> Ok, let me try...
<charlie-tca> also go to menu -> Settings -> Settings Manager, Sessions and Startup, General tab, make sure "save session" is not checked
<charlie-tca> wait
<charlie-tca> then go to ~/.cache/sessions and remove whatever is there
<charlie-tca> then also remove ~/.gconfd
<charlie-tca> Then restart
<charlie-tca> It should never save the session again
<covidiu> I think it works. I did two reboots and I don't get Firefox popping up anymore or double instances of startup applications.
<covidiu> Thanks.
<feyd> need help with thunar and internal drive mounting
<madnick> feyd: please ask :)
<charlie-tca> !details | feyd
<ubottu> feyd: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<WallyJ2K> Hey all. After logging in, my desktop shows the Home, FileSystem and Trash icons... but no menu bar at all on the top or bottom of the screen... was working before last reboot. Ideas?
<WallyJ2K> 10.04 btw
<charlie-tca> !panels | WallyJ2K
<ubottu> WallyJ2K: Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels
<WallyJ2K> Nice. Thanks! I am getting a failure in my mixer
<WallyJ2K> Nevermind. The failure happened when I ran it in terminal mode
<WallyJ2K> Worked perfect! Thanks!!!
<ChristopherNG> Does anyone know if you can only make a persistent usb from a persistent usb, or should even a normal bootable xubuntu be able to create a new persistent one?
<Sysi> any xubuntu should be able to do that, on different stick
<ChristopherNG> im downloading the iso now
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu community meeting in #xubuntu-devel in 18 minutes. Everyone is invited to attend. Agenda is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Meetings
<genii-around> charlie-tca: Xubuntu doesn't use #ubuntu-meeting ?
<charlie-tca> We haven't been, because the times conflicted too much
<charlie-tca> When we moved to mondays at 19:00 UTC, there was other meetings being held
<genii-around> Ah
<Unit193> genii-around: Howdy, how long you been here anywho?
<charlie-tca> forever
<charlie-tca> :)
<genii-around> Unit193: 4-5 hours today, hadn't actually been in this channel for a while, used to hang here as well as all the other *buntu channels
<Unit193> genii-around: You should be sad to know the only current coffee is decaf :(
<genii-around> Heh
<feyd> apologies got caught up
<feyd> I'm wondering how I can mount an internal drive automatically on boot, but have it behave like it does when you mount the drives in the thunar sidebar
<lindenle> Hi all, I just accidentally enabled compiz and I want it gone. How do I get rid of it?
<feyd> the trash works like normal when mounted from thunar, but when mounted in fstab, trash is ruined
<The_Stinger> Hi
<charlie-tca> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<The_Stinger> I've got a problem with xubuntu, when it goes to the screensaver firefox, thunderbird and other programs close. How do I fix this?
<charlie-tca> Which Xubuntu and which screensaver?
<The_Stinger> xubuntu 11.04
<The_Stinger> and it's random screensaver
<iinga> Hey all. Before I continue trawling through google, has anyone got a global menu working with xubuntu 11.04?
<The_Stinger> It might not because of the screensaver
<The_Stinger> but they do close when I'm not using the computer for a while
<charlie-tca> They are not minimizing or just changing workspaces?
<The_Stinger> nope
<The_Stinger> when I open firefox again
<The_Stinger> it says "restore session"
<charlie-tca> weird
<The_Stinger> yeah
<The_Stinger> never had this problem with ubuntu 11.04
<charlie-tca> I have never heard of it before
<charlie-tca> I have two firefox windows open all the time, 24 hours a day
<The_Stinger> well thats what I want :)
<charlie-tca> Try switching to a single screensaver, maybe
<charlie-tca> Is there anything in particular happens before they close?
<The_Stinger> actually I have no idea, i'm always afk when it happens =X
<charlie-tca> switch to a single screensaver, try that and see if it works. It is possible that one of the screensavers is segfaulting, and causing other windows to close
<charlie-tca> iinga: never tried it myself. I don't like unity enough to use any of it
<iinga> i don't like unity either, but on a netbook having a global menu bar certainly saves space
<The_Stinger> alright thanks
<The_Stinger> I'll just try a single screensaver
<The_Stinger> Thanks for the help! :)
<The_Stinger> cya
<TLF> hello
<ChristopherNG> !needhelp
<ubottu> Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<ChristopherNG> For some reason i dont get the option to create a persistent usb, just a normal one..
<ChristopherNG> Im doing this using the start up disk creator that comes with the OS.
<ChristopherNG> it doesnt give me the option at the bottom to allocate spacec..
<ChristopherNG> it remains unhighlighted
<Unit193> I would use unetbootin
<ChristopherNG> i have used the start up disk creator for this purpose before..
<ChristopherNG> For some reason its just not letting me select space to assign to the usb drive.
<feyd> stupid question, but have you checked the format and partitions on the drive?
<ChristopherNG> its a usb flash drive and i just got it today, its blank
<ChristopherNG> or rather it was blank before it made a usb start up disk without persistence.
<ChristopherNG> It did not let me select file space to allocate
<feyd> try formatting the drive with FAT32
<feyd> it's silly but you can just rule 1 thing out after you try that
<feyd> how does thunar mount internal drives? thats the only way to preserve the trash bin functionality that im looking to keep
<TLF> may I ask, how it's possible that in Pidgin's Buddy List the text is small and on the rest of the system is OK?
<MaximLevitsky> Will XFCE be ported to GTK3?
<Unit193> Xfce should switch sometime after 4.10 (That will be a bit from now)
<ChristopherNG> heh! I managed to fix my own problem
<ChristopherNG> Linux is becoming a full time job
<MaximLevitsky> ChristopherNG: yep :-)
<MaximLevitsky> especially when gnome developers became dicks and piss off users. (sorry for flamebait, but I really lost so much time because of this)
<ChristopherNG> MaximLevitsky: Linux users are the Maquis of the modern world fighting the behemoth that is Microsoft and Apple.
<Unit193> MaximLevitsky: Here is a link for you http://wiki.xfce.org/releng/4.10/roadmap and as you said, watch the wording please
<MaximLevitsky> Unit193: Fine
<MaximLevitsky> in fact XFCE in 11.04 is way batter that one in 10.10
<ChristopherNG> My last rant of the day: Im not sure if using linux is more of a political and philosopical motivation as opposed to being practicle.
<MaximLevitsky> thunar support ssh!
<MaximLevitsky> ChristopherNG: for me is pure egoistic matter
<MaximLevitsky> I just love reverse engeneering
<MaximLevitsky> And its Linux that best support it
<ChristopherNG> MaximLevitsky: Ill tell you something, Its really painful at times but the feeling of getting it working really makes it feel worthwhile.
<MaximLevitsky> ChristopherNG: yep
<ChristopherNG> Its abit addictive, solving the problems
<ChristopherNG> You are in a low and you get the high when you solve the problem! lol!
<ChristopherNG> one problem solved and now on to the next one, To output via HDMI to my TV with the proprietry drivers, touch wood lets hope it works.
<ChristopherNG> ...im not holding my breath
<MaximLevitsky> ChristopherNG: you can say that again:
<MaximLevitsky> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/160763
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 160763 in linux (Ubuntu Maverick) "Acer Aspire 5720 hangs on second resume from suspend, i.e. suspends only once [BIOS PROBLEM]" [Medium,Fix released]
<MaximLevitsky> I will remember forever that moment I hit a key and it resumed second time
 * Unit193 can't hold breath anymore
<ChristopherNG> Unit193: is a chain smoker
<ChristopherNG> he probably became a chain smoker since he started using linux! lol
<ChristopherNG> For some reason downloading the xubuntu iso from Russia is much faster than any of the UK mirrors where i live.
<Unit193> Started on the exhale
<Unit193> Could have less people on there right now
<ChristopherNG> I did the md5sum test on the iso and checked the size, Dont mean to be cheeky but Russia has a reputation.
<Unit193> Heh, it's mostly for bad downloads anywho
<ChristopherNG> yeah that check and compare the iso size with what it should be gives you a good idea if someone has been playing around with the iso and maybe putting in a keylogger somewhere.
<ChristopherNG> Keylogger would be a disaster all my bank details, my address details, vps details, shell details, email, irc, my PPV subscriptions, my social networking sites, everything.
<ChristopherNG> It would ruin my life, almost.
<ChristopherNG> ...Steam!
<ChristopherNG> the list just goes on
<ChristopherNG> I read this census that said approx only 2% of people use linux is that accurate or just said to over hype the others?
<MaximLevitsky> ChristopherNG: its sadly probably an overestimation :-(
<ChristopherNG> MaximLevitsky: over-estimation?
<MaximLevitsky> Here at tech university, computer science facility I see maybe 1-2 Linux users per class
<MaximLevitsky> We really are small minority. Sad but true
<ChristopherNG> Yeah well its to be expected
<ChristopherNG> But seriously only 1 or 2 use linux at your college?
<MaximLevitsky> Yep
<MaximLevitsky> Its all Vista/W7 and a bit of Macs
<MaximLevitsky> And that taking in account that Linux is recommended for developement
<MaximLevitsky> In fact all code has to compile on REL server
<MaximLevitsky> In the end they use Linux... by sshing into that server
<MaximLevitsky> Its hard to blame, Linux has too many bugs
<MaximLevitsky> Gnome is more or less more or less OK
<MaximLevitsky> But with the direction its heading, its pure disater
<MaximLevitsky> disaster
<ChristopherNG> These universities are churning out "Microsoft" certified, "Cisco" certified drones which fits the industry, if they taught them linux the employers would have to retrain them a little.
<MaximLevitsky> Here its not the case. Linux is recommended, and even some professors use it.
<MaximLevitsky> We develop C/C++ only, not .NET or even Java
<MaximLevitsky> And they find any exuse not to use it. Even use Cygwin...
<ChristopherNG> Where abouts are you?
<MaximLevitsky> ChristopherNG: Israel, Technion
<ChristopherNG> Shalom MaximLevitsky, Ma nishma?
<ChristopherNG> now im going to get the language warning
<ChristopherNG> lol
<MaximLevitsky> ChristopherNG: Great to meet  you :-)
<xubuntu390> hello everyone
<ChristopherNG> hey xubuntu390
<xubuntu390> how are you?
<ChristopherNG> im good thanks
<ChristopherNG> yourself?
<xubuntu390> where are you from?
<ChristopherNG> UK
<xubuntu390> i'm ok thanks
<xubuntu390> i'm gfrom Colombia
<xubuntu390> How long have you tried linux?
<ChristopherNG> failed attempt in the early 2000s
<ChristopherNG> got lazy and went back to windows, a huge mistake
<ChristopherNG> been back for almost a year
<xubuntu390> umm... and you know so much about linux?
<tanner_> anyone seen any issues with "unable to handle kernel paging request" in xubuntu? I just upgraded from 9.04 Ubuntu to 11.04 Xubuntu, and now I am randomly getting this error
<ChristopherNG> xubuntu390: whats the problem?
<ChristopherNG> Its better to just ask the question and someone who knows will try to answer it.
<tanner_> basically causes the whole machine to crash and i have to hard recent to get it back up.
<xubuntu390> I installed xubuntu 9.04 and it works perfec, but the wireless red card doesn't work
<Unit193> Did you go directly from 9.04? How did you upgrade?
<xubuntu390> yes i did
<xubuntu390> and i upgrate it
<tanner_> i guess not "upgrade" in the official sense. I just installed 11.04 over 9.04 without overwritting my /home directory
<xubuntu390> but i still doesn't work
<xubuntu390> no no
<Unit193> !wireless | xubuntu390
<ubottu> xubuntu390: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<xubuntu390> i upgrate it using install manager
<xubuntu390> i tking
<Unit193> tanner_: Did you happen to check logs/dmesg?
<ChristopherNG> need to reboot MaximLevitsky and co bbl
<tanner_> yes, the screen blacks out and I see dmesg which is where I see the invalid paging request message and a bunch of other stuff, but the machine is frozen, so I can't copy the text to anything, just have to reboot, and I think dmesg get overwritten every time you reboot.
<xubuntu390> well now i'm tring to install xubuntu 10.04.02
<xubuntu390> i'm working in a old computer it's a travelmate 2200
<xubuntu390> and it has only 250 ram memory
<MaximLevitsky> xubuntu390: its kernel bug
<Unit193> tanner_: Do you open a program when that happens? can you copy the number after that or check /var/log/syslog ?
<MaximLevitsky> you could take a snapshot of the message using camera too
<xubuntu390> no
<tanner_> no specific program is opened when it is happening, i will take a picture next time it happens
<tanner_> in fact I am pretty sure it just happened at home, so I can take a pic when I get home
<xubuntu390> now i'm waiting for the finish of the installation
<MaximLevitsky> xubuntu390: I use here my own cooked patch (not accepted upstream unfortunately),  to save dmesg of old boot and see it on next boot
<MaximLevitsky> if you are willing to recompile kernel, I can give it to you
<xubuntu390> ok
<xubuntu390> when the laptop finish i'll
<MaximLevitsky> xubuntu390: which kernel you use?
<xubuntu390> i dont know
<MaximLevitsky> Then I won't be asking you to recompile it
<MaximLevitsky> Although its not that difficult, it takes some time to learn, but benefit is large
<xubuntu390> the installation  is at least 61 porcent
<MaximLevitsky> When you recompile it and follow latest kernel, distro update won't catch you in a surprise
<MaximLevitsky> As I always keep my own compiled kernel
<xubuntu390> Mr let me see firs if the problem is gone, if it is still, i want to know how to know my wireless car version
<ChristopherNG> Ok folks, Im  wanting to output via HDMI on Xubuntu to my TV.
<ChristopherNG> I have a NVIdia card, I was told to get the prop drivers and it should touch wood work.
<ChristopherNG> Supported operating systems: Microsoft Windows 98, 98SE, ME, 2000, XP, 2003, Media Center, Vista and Windows 7
<ChristopherNG> So NVida does not "offically" support Xubuntu or Ubuntu with drivers.
<ChristopherNG> So where do i get these propreitary drivers for Nvidia?
<charlie-tca> Usually that means look in System -> Additional Drivers or Hardware Drivers to install the driver there
<charlie-tca> No one ever supports Xubuntu specifically, but they might support Ubuntu or Linux
<charlie-tca> or Debian
<ChristopherNG> charlie-tca: there is one available in additional drivers: "Experimental 3D support for Nvidia cards" , "This driver provides a highly experimental 3D acceleration for NVIDIA graphics cards, as a free alternative to the proprietary driver."
<ChristopherNG> I can easily activate that one and restart for the changes to take effect since im  now on the persistent install.
<ChristopherNG> but...
<charlie-tca> That is gallium driver, and it works quite well most of the time
<charlie-tca> You might need xrander to use two monitors with it
<ChristopherNG> Is that what you are using to output via HDMI to your tv on your Nvdia machine?
<ChristopherNG> Its jus tthat if you type Nvidia in the xubuntu software center you get NVTV which is apparently for the tv output of nVidia video cards
<charlie-tca> I don't run video to the tv most of the time. I test it periodically
<charlie-tca> yes, that is the driver I used
<ChristopherNG> nvtv ftw?
<charlie-tca> hdmi is not tv output
<charlie-tca> is it?
<ChristopherNG> HDMI out on my laptop
<charlie-tca> I never install nvtv here.
<charlie-tca> HDMI out is for high def monitors, isn't it?
<charlie-tca> It really doesn't care if the monitor is a LCD, or TV, as far I as I know
<ChristopherNG> HDMI is for high defition televisions yes
<charlie-tca> televisions only?
<ChristopherNG> well camcorders and even some phones have hdmi now aswell
<charlie-tca> as do all three of my monitors
<ChristopherNG> alright well im confused as to which one to try, you said the "experimental driver" under the additional drivers is what you use?
<ChristopherNG> PC HDMI Out --> HDMI Cable --> TV
<ChristopherNG> using that driver?
<ChristopherNG> im going to give it ago
<MaximLevitsky> ChristopherNG: which nvidia card you have btw?
<ChristopherNG>   product: G98 [GeForce 9200M GS]
<MaximLevitsky> ChristopherNG: nice
<MaximLevitsky> It should be more or less well supported by open source reverse engennered driver
<MaximLevitsky> nouveau is called
<ChristopherNG> my Vaio has Ati and its going to be fun finding drivers for that aswell im sure.
<MaximLevitsky> you probably use nouveau right now
<MaximLevitsky> look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log to find out
<charlie-tca> I have a bad tendency to plug things in and see what happens before I worry about what won't work
<ChristopherNG> let me link the output of Xorg before i install any drivers
<javatexan> I am trying to setup automatic login in xubuntu-desktop.  I have the login screen setting window open and the "log in as ____ automatically" selected.  However my username is not available in the dropdown...in fact no users are....help?
<ChristopherNG> http://paste.ubuntu.com/661519/
<ChristopherNG> That doesnt say anthing about Nouveau does it
#xubuntu 2011-08-09
<ChristopherNG> Since this is a fresh install i probably dont have it.
<ChristopherNG> any easy way to check?
<MaximLevitsky> ChristopherNG: you probably copy&paste from terminal, right?
<ChristopherNG> yes
<MaximLevitsky> What you see on terminal is not the whole output
<MaximLevitsky> you should read the log using 'cat' and pipe it to easy to use pastebinit  program
<MaximLevitsky>  cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<ChristopherNG> http://paste.ubuntu.com/661528/
<ChristopherNG> i used "more" and i copied it page by page
<ChristopherNG> alot about Nouvea there
<MaximLevitsky> Sure you use it
<MaximLevitsky> It supports 3D as well
<MaximLevitsky> These guys did awesome job (I'll say impossible one)
<MaximLevitsky> nouveau developers
<MaximLevitsky> performance isn't that great, but it is quite usable
<ChristopherNG> Yeah, well i already have it so i will try the additional driver now
<MaximLevitsky> Sure, nvidia drivers can be installed from ubuntu repostries
<MaximLevitsky> Probably that 'Hardware drivers' thing is the easiest way to install it
<ChristopherNG> need to reboot
<tanner_> ok, i got a screenshot of the "unable to handle kernel paging request" error I mentioned earlier.
<tanner_> http://imgur.com/a/ZmQrW
<WallyJ2K> Dropped by earlier and someone helped me get my top menu bars restarted. Now I am missing the Mazimize and minimize buttons in apps. Ideas?
<tanner_> the last few lines before the probelm in sys.log are here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/661556/
<WallyJ2K> Found it. This did it - xfwm4 --replace &
<tanner_> Unit193, you still there?
<Unit193> tanner_: Am noe
<Unit193> Well, now
<tanner_> oh, just posted the images from the error, and the few entries from sys.log before the last crash
<Unit193> tanner_: Set your screensaver to blankscreen or one you KNOW and have seen work
<Unit193> tanner_: To make sure you know the issue, set the screensaver to only "GLText" and type   xscreensaver-command -activate   in a terminal
<tanner_> i'm not sure i've seen one working, at least not since the upgrade to xubuntu.
<tanner_> 1 sec, let me go try that
<Unit193> Warning: That's what I think is killing it
<tanner_> when i came in to the room, the GLText screensaver was up
<tanner_> (it was set to random)
<tanner_> i came out of it, and set it to only one screensaver and set it to GLText and ran the command, it is now running the screensaver
<Unit193> So it's not happening everytime, is that really the issue is the question now. (Really seems like it is)
<tanner_> just stepped out to the bathroom, when I came back, the screensaver was gone with an error message in yellow:
<tanner_> radeon_bo_fixed_map failed to map bo
<tanner_> EE_Radeon... and i didn't get the rest before it went away
<tanner_> then i moved the mouse and it went back to the desktop
<tanner_> so I'm running the screensaver again to see if it happens again
<Unit193> Yep, I get that. Do you happen to have an 8xx chipset video card? :P  (I don't remember if you already said what you had)
<tanner_> i'm not 100% sure what is in there, i might have some old paperwork, let me see.
<Unit193> lspci |grep VGA
<Unit193> ^^ Run that in terminal
<tanner_> ATI  Tech.. RV620  LE [ Radeon HD 3450[
<zenrox> got the drivers installed right
<charlie-tca> tanner_: using xscreensaver? Try deleting ~/.xscreensaver and ~/.gnomesaver
<charlie-tca> Carrying /home forward will cause those to be left over from the old install, and it will make trouble
<zenrox> true
<tanner_> charlie-tca, thanks i've removed the .xscreensaver and the gnome one wasn't there. no freezes yet.
 * Unit193 makes a note
<jrmy> ohw do i change an exe from the internet so i can use it?
<jrmy> as in give permission
<jrmy> i forget the command
<Unit193> chmod +x virus.exe
<jrmy> what does chmod stand for so i can remember next time?
<jrmy> suppose even the +x
<Unit193> Change mode   add executable
<jrmy> k
<jrmy> whats the best cd/dvd writing software preferably one that wipes discs well
<Unit193> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Technikfreak> hello i have maybe a corrupt kernel if i play a video, i fly out and have to login again
<jrmy> k, well i hope brasero will wipe my cd-rw no problem
<ionite> hi
<ionite> how can i fix chinese character fonts not to appear like alien fonts?
<ionite> i d/l the chinese fonts but some songs are still in alien fonts while some are in proper chinese texts.
<ionite> i d/l the chinese fonts but some songs are still in alien fonts while some are in proper chinese texts.
<psycho_oreos> !repeat| ionite
<ubottu> ionite: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bolster> howdi folks, quick question; how do I go about setting keyboard shortcuts for moving windows between desktops? I usually have ctrl+alt+shift+(left/right arrow).
<ionite> to open EXE files besides wine HQ what else can i use?
<knome> virtualization and sometimes mono
<ysis> Hi, how can I manage the password keyring which is used by Thunar?
<ionite> knome: how do i kill a window in terminal? what do i type?
<TheSheep> ionite: xkill
<ionite> knome: which is better? to use wine or virtualisation
<Sysi> ionite: on virtual windows every works, if you don't need graphics acceleration
<knome> ionite, depends on what you are doing, how often, how stable you need it to be...
<Sysi> and how much resources you have
<ionite> Sysi: it's a text based research tool. graphics are minimal.
<ionite> Sysi: how do i go about?
<Sysi> is it dos-program?
<ionite> Sysi: no. it's just a EXE file.
<knome> ionite, does something in it NOT work with wine?
<ionite> knome: nah but WINE can't run the EXE file properly.
<knome> you are being contradictory
<Sysi> "nothing doesn't work but it doesn't run properly"
<bolster> ionite: On windows; is it a terminal program or a separate text window?
<ionite> bolster: separate window text
<bolster> ionite: and when you say its not working properly, what do you expect it to do and what does it do instead?
<ionite> bolster: i checked the terminal it says alot of missing DLL files
<ionite> bolster: i copied the entire CD to my external HDD and install it from my external HDD
<bolster> ionite: dare I ask what is it called? It sounds like you might be better off with visualization; virtualbox is generally the easiest. There are plenty of ways to acquire a windows iso.
<bazhang> !crosspost | ionite
<ubottu> ionite: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<bolster> ionite: also, this is not a ubuntu issue, its a #wine issue, at best...
<bazhang> ionite, /join #winehq
<bazhang> !appdb | ionite
<ubottu> ionite: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<bolster> So, for a relevant question about xubuntu, how do I go about setting keyboard shortcuts for moving windows between desktops? I usually have ctrl+alt+shift+(left/right arrow)?
<knome> bolster, maybe better to ask #xfce :)
<knome> tbh i don't know if/how that is possible, but they might know
<bolster> knome: darn! foiled again! Ok, thanks guys, I'll check them out.
<knome> no problem
<MJBrune> http://img64.imageshack.us/img64/3030/201108090536371680x1050.png If you look at the font, xubuntu is really messing up on me for no reason. Any ideas even where to check?
<Sysi> MJBrune: what font are you using, does something other work?
<MJBrune> Sysi: default
<MJBrune> Sysi: no
<Sysi> try logging out and back in
<MJBrune> Sysi: thats not a solution
<MJBrune> Sysi: I am sure it will work but I don't want to have to do that every 3 hours
<ChristopherNG> hello folks
<ChristopherNG> Im just going insane trying to connect this laptop to the tv
<Sysi> MJBrune: it systematically happens every 3 hours?
<MJBrune> Sysi: no but it happens often
<Sysi> MJBrune: up-to-date xubuntu?
<Sysi> what if you change antialiasing settings, like hinting
<Sysi> or actually I'd guess it's something with xorg, what GPU and what driver?
<MJBrune> Sysi: yes
<MJBrune> Sysi: how can I check my gpu?
<MJBrune> Sysi: I am not sure my video card has an actual model...
<Sysi> lspci | grep VGA
<MJBrune> Sysi: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<Sysi> hum, should work
<MJBrune> it works fine
<MJBrune> xubuntu just seems to have poor developers or something
<knome> ahem?
<knome> how does that relate to anything
<MJBrune> well this system is bloated...
<knome> any rationales?
<MJBrune> well I bet this font is messing up has something to do with the over bloatness of the current utilities
<Sysi> how do you think they would be connected?
<knome> so you are just guessing, am i right?
<MJBrune> knome: well FBSD works well on this machine
<MJBrune> with the same software without the ubuntu utils
<Sysi> 256mb ram?
<knome> yeah, and while xubuntu has one problem, does it mean it's bloated?
<Sysi> if you don't like xubuntu, you can try lubuntu
<MJBrune> knome: no its rather bloated because it actually is rather bloated.
<Sysi> you could also do minimal install of ubuntu and install pure xfce on that
<Sysi> I don't call working on machine with 512MB ram bloated
<MJBrune> I'm on a 512 MB machine
<MJBrune> its pretty bloated to me
<Sysi> "it works, must be horribly bloated" what
<MJBrune> It runs on a 512 MB machine but not well.
<MJBrune> and it doesn't work obviously
<Sysi> if you want less "bloated", try lubuntu/lxde
<knome> or you can use freebsd
<Sysi> knome: but compiling 24/7 isn't really not-bloated
<MJBrune> Sysi: FBSD doesn't require compiling 24/7
<knome> Sysi, who am i to say that? :)
<Sysi> MJBrune: oh, great
<MJBrune> anyways this system seems really dodgy
<MJBrune> its been rather poor across systems
<knome> you are free to quit using it.
<MJBrune> well I understand that
<Sysi> too bad you're having (unusual) problems
<knome> if you are not going to ask any support questions but only rant, please leave
<MJBrune> but my real question is why does so many utils bloating it down?
<Sysi> that it would have features
<knome> i agree with Sysi. this is maybe the second time ever i see this problem in any system.
<MJBrune> Sysi: I have the same features in BSD and xfce and it works well but I wanted to support linux
<knome> MJBrune, xubuntu is not trying to be as light as possible, it is also focusing in usability. did you have a serious support question?
<MJBrune> well how can I disable all the utils?
<Sysi> MJBrune: maybe you're not using all features of xubuntu
<knome> !minimal | MJBrune
<ubottu> MJBrune: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<MJBrune> perhaps I just don't need them, I don't want to waste another CD or spend time reinstalling
<MJBrune> what are the packages so I can remove them
<knome> wait, what? you are asking us which packages you think are bloating your system?
<MJBrune> knome: no I am asking what packages are the system utilities
<MJBrune> all of them that the xubuntu distro developes for the os
<knome> MJBrune, xubuntu does not develop pretty much any utils.
<MJBrune> this includes ubuntu utils
<knome> MJBrune, xubuntu is providing xfce for the ubuntu core, with applications
<MJBrune> im just looking for the list of ubuntu/xubuntu specific utils
<knome> MJBrune, those are in the ubuntu core, so they are in every *buntu* installation. i don't know what the specific list for ubuntu-specific applications/utils is.
<Sysi> if you wanted to support linux, ubuntu isn't actually the best choice :P
<MJBrune> Sysi: what would you suggest
<Sysi> fedora is quite close upstream, so is gentoo and I guess arch is too
<Sysi> though ubuntu should work fairly well for contributing
<MJBrune> fedora doesn't install on computers with 512 ram
<Sysi> fedora is offtopic here, but it does if you have swap
<MJBrune> Sysi: umm no, the installer requires 512 MB of physical ram
<MJBrune> no swap
<knome> MJBrune, you are being offered choice, please do not start to argue
<knome> MJBrune, if you need help with fedora, ask their support channel. this channel is not for it.
<MJBrune> knome: im not arguing just presenting the issues to the suggestions
<MJBrune> knome: You guys are the ones suggesting alternatives
<MJBrune> not me
<knome> MJBrune, you were asking for suggestions, and Sysi was being helpful/nice to you
<knome> please stop arguing about everything
<MJBrune> knome: im really not, I just wanted a list of ubuntu specific utils and you guys cant even provide that
<Sysi> try #ubuntu
<knome> MJBrune, we are all volunteers, and do not know the answer to everything. you can try to ask #ubuntu if you want.
 * MJBrune rolls eyes
<MJBrune> knome: yes but you act like this is your job
<Sysi> it would be a lot worse if he didn't
<MJBrune> anyways I can carry on without support
<MJBrune> Sysi: or it would be better. try it
<bolster> Well, that was entertaining to come back to...
<ablomen> Hi,  I have 4 workspaces in 2 rows, in older versions of xubuntu changing workspaces by dragging windows to the edge or pressing ctrl+alt+arrowKey only worked if there was a workspace located there, does anybody have any idea how I can set xfce to that behavior again in 11.04?
<SaaMmY> you mean configure the shotkeys ablomen?
<ablomen> SaaMmY, no i mean that what i want is, for example, if i am at the top-left workspace, i can only drag windows to the workspace right of it or under it
<ablomen> not, what i does now, that if i drag it to the left it goes to the top-right workspace
<SaaMmY> in 10.10 or 11.04?
<ablomen> 11.04
<ablomen> 10.10 had it by default
<ablomen> and my brain is set up for that behavior ;)
<SaaMmY> you want this that have 10.10 in your 11.04 of now
<charlie-tca> ablomen: I don't think it is possible any longer due to changes in Xfce 4.8
<ablomen> oh nvm my question, i finally found it, "Wrap workspaces depending on the actual desktop layout" in "window manager tweaks" => "workspaces" whas what i was searching for
<charlie-tca> and it works?
<charlie-tca> Thank you
<ablomen> yes :)
<SaaMmY> thanks for what
 * charlie-tca goes to bang head on wall, again
<SaaMmY> no problem maannnnnn
<SaaMmY> LOOOOOOOL
<ablomen> haha
<charlie-tca> SaaMmY: I am thankful for an answer next time someone asks that question.
<SaaMmY> lol
<SaaMmY> someone does speak a clear english
<SaaMmY> I need to ask what?
<SaaMmY> what?
<SaaMmY> what?
<SaaMmY> ect
<SaaMmY> does not*
<ablomen> btw, i must say, i installed xubuntu with the graphical cd for the first time since ubuntu 6.04 (or somewhere near there) because i needed to resize an ntfs partition for the first time, and i must say, it really came a long way from then, great job you guys are doing, it was easy as could be
<charlie-tca> Most of that work is done by the installer developers.
<ablomen> (and it did not destroy my windows install, which is a plus too)
<charlie-tca> They do work hard improving it as much as possible
<ablomen> well it shows
<ablomen> oh one more thing, i also cant center my bottom panel (without the expaning spacer "hack") i guess this is a limitation due to 4.8?
<ablomen> *expanding
<ablomen> i can just unlock it, sure, but if it is possible to keep it "locked" that would be nice
<ablomen> oh, it snaps to the center, nvm, another question i asked to quickly
<SaaMmY> my brain is in holydais I can't understand english
<SaaMmY> bb
<charlie-tca> yes, the only way to center things is to expand a spacer on each side now
<ablomen> charlie-tca, well it seems that, once you unlocked it and centered it by hand, it does keep itself centered when you add new stuff or change the size, then you can lock it again
<charlie-tca> I just use the spaces, it self-centers when you add things
<ablomen> yeah but i have some debugging tools in firefox and chrome there, so it expands when i try to click those, ah well, this seems to work, and overall it 4.8 feels a lot slicker then the old version
<WallyJ2K> Trying to connect to a Windows 7 share, but it doesn't accept my login info through Gigilo. Is the domain supposed to remain as 'WORKGROUP"?
<charlie-tca> WORKGROUP is the name windows gives it
<WallyJ2K> gotcha... sidenote. It finds the shares, via the IP address, but when I choose $C and click Connect, it brings u the Password Required screen
<WallyJ2K> this is where I get stuck
<WallyJ2K> I am putting in my Windows username, my password, and leaving domain as "WORKGROUP"
<WallyJ2K> When I click "Connect" it jut pops the window back up asking for the info again
<WallyJ2K> The share list does not mention specific share names, but only shows the drives. This might suggest a problem as wel
<WallyJ2K> *well
<gigenieks> hello guys
<gigenieks> something really wierd has happened to my Xubuntu
<gigenieks> is here somebody or should I join other ubuntu channel?
<Sysi> pop a question and somebody hopefully has ansver
<gigenieks> yesterday I did shutdown my PC
<gigenieks> and today when i booted it
<gigenieks> there is only 1 workspace (was 4)
<gigenieks> I can't get 4 again...
<gigenieks> AND
<gigenieks> there is no minimaze, maximaze or close button
<gigenieks> or that button where you could change to other workspace (desktop)
<gigenieks> don't know how it is called
<Sysi> have you experimented with compiz?
<gigenieks> ahhh
<gigenieks> NO!
<Sysi> alt+F2 "xfwm4"
<gigenieks> AND it doesnt show that i had opened for example IRC program in Xubuntu
<gigenieks> in any place
<gigenieks> xfwm4
<gigenieks> Firefox can't find the server at www.xfm4.com.
<Sysi> x f w m 4
<gigenieks> I need to check something brb in 5-10min ..
<WallyJ2K> still can't connect to my Windows 7 Share. It only lists the $C drive type shares in Gigolo. So Gigolo can see the PC and its drives, but not any specifically shared folders... ideas?
<Sysi> find out IP of window machine and directly use thunar
<WallyJ2K> I know the IP, but I'm not familiar with thunar... time for google I guess. :)
<Sysi> it's the file manager
<Sysi> you need to have 11.04 to have thunar 1.2 that supports network mounting
<WallyJ2K> I have 10.04
<WallyJ2K> I have been thinking about upgrading to 11.04, but I have an older machine
<Sysi> okay, I don't know about gigolo
<gigenieks> yeah all is the same
<Sysi> 
<Sysi> whoops
<WallyJ2K> My system monitor says I have 433MB of memory and a mobile AMD Athlon XP2400+
<gigenieks> something is really messed up
<gigenieks> for example if i open another window
<gigenieks> it is on top of previous window
<WallyJ2K> I am currently on 10.04 Lucid
<gigenieks> meaning I CAN'T Make other to top
<Sysi> gigenieks: do you still have the same problem?
<gigenieks> understand what i mean?
<gigenieks> YES
<gigenieks> it is so big
<gigenieks> that i cant really do anything
<Sysi> press Alt and F2 and type "xfwm4 --replace"
<Sysi> if you need to close xchat to do that, Ctrl Q should work
<gigenieks> Sysi Thank you! It fixed everything
<gigenieks> what in hell was that?
<gigenieks> that command restarted XFCE dektop?
<WallyJ2K> is it easy to upgrade from 10.04 to 11.04? And do you think my system is too old for 11.04?
<gigenieks> Your PC's specification (cpu, ram, vga) ?
<WallyJ2K> My system monitor says I have 433MB of memory and a mobile AMD Athlon XP2400+
<Sysi> gigenieks: window manager, takes care of window borders, workspaces and everything
<WallyJ2K> Vid card is an ATI Radeon 320M (aka U1) (aka old as dirt)
<Sysi> WallyJ2K: you can't directly upgrade from 10.04 to 11.04, only reinstall
<WallyJ2K> oh
<WallyJ2K> ok... that answers the first question, plus a clean install wouldn't be a bad idea
<WallyJ2K> what about the age of my PC
<WallyJ2K> thoughts?
<gigenieks> "window manager" = "xfce desktop environment" ?
<Sysi> your machine should run 11,04 about as well as 10.04, but you could just try something alternative for network mount
<gigenieks> for Xubuntu
<Sysi> gigenieks: no, xfce is also panel, desktop, filemanager and some apps
<Sysi> windowmanager just does all kinds of stuff
<gigenieks> it is the same for any of *buntus?
<Sysi> for every linux GUI :P
<gigenieks> if something like that happened to Kubuntu (my father's pc) what would be command? he have Kubuntu
<gigenieks> or you don't know?
<Sysi> kwin and maybe --replace
<Sysi> I used kwin with xfce for some time to get some features
<WallyJ2K> ok folks... gonna reformat and go for 11.04. Thanks for all of your help!
<ChristopherNG> I said the other day that linux is becoming a full time job.
<ChristopherNG> How many people here use linux but arent actually working in "computer" related fields?
 * charlie-tca 
<charlie-tca> OTOH, I am retired
<TheSheep> ChristopherNG: "computer" related?
<TheSheep> ChristopherNG: is there any field that is not "computer" related?
<knome> TheSheep, like amishes, i think
<TheSheep> I think that 100% amish people use linux whenever they use a computer ;)
 * madnick is also retired, but also have friends working in non-tech fields using Linux
<ChristopherNG> what i meant to say how many have jobs that dont require them to sit infront of a computer all day and still use linux?
<likemindead> Me, ChristopherNG!
<charlie-tca> I did, as a plumber and builder
<likemindead> I know quite a few non-technical end users.
<TheSheep> likemindead: but how many of them visit irc? ;)
<likemindead> Few.
<likemindead> They hit up our forum ( www.amarillolinux.com ) quite a bit, though.
<TheSheep> irc kinda goes well with sitting in front of the computer all day
<gigenieks> yes, I for example, started using IRC only when I switched to Linux week or so ago ;D
<xrdodrx> my mom uses linux
<gigenieks> how old?
<xrdodrx> 54
<TheSheep> 11.4
<TheSheep> ;)
<xrdodrx> lol
<xrdodrx> I got tired of cleaning up viruses
<xrdodrx> it's very good for non-technical end users
<gigenieks> :D
<TheSheep> my parents use linux too, come to think of it
<ChristopherNG> I like linux and i will continue to use it, but it really is very time consuming.
<gigenieks> I like Linux "philosophy"
<ChristopherNG> exactly
<TheSheep> because I refused to reinstall windows at some point
<likemindead> My wife & I have used Linux exclusively for over four years now. :D
<xrdodrx> ChristopherNG, how so?
<ChristopherNG> xrdodrx: getting things to work, finding drivers etc
<TheSheep> ChristopherNG: it only consumes as much time as you let it
<xrdodrx> if anything troubleshooting windows problems takes me longer
<xrdodrx> :s
<ChristopherNG> xrdodrx: thats easy to say
<TheSheep> ChristopherNG: plus, you save a lot of time because there are so few games ;)
<Myrtti> my sister is a cafe waitress and uses Ubuntu. On my insistance that I will not help her with her Windows 2000 anymore.
<gigenieks> In windows forums people will just say "reformat" etc I think of them "users who collect post count"
<ChristopherNG> TheSheep: I know! I havent played eve online for months.
<gigenieks> however in Ubuntu forums or linux forums people actually want to help
<Myrtti> also I bribed her with a "new" computer.
<xrdodrx> ChristopherNG, are you saying I'm lying?
<xrdodrx> :<
<TheSheep> ChristopherNG: there are console emulators though...
<ChristopherNG> xrdodrx: im not saying your lying its just making a statement like "its only as hard as you make it" is over simplistic.
 * TheSheep <-- nintendo addict
<xrdodrx> ChristopherNG, I didn't say that
<TheSheep> I did
<xrdodrx> but I don't think it's overly difficult either
<ChristopherNG> xrdodrx: ok you said it only takes as much time as you let it.
<TheSheep> ChristopherNG: it takes effort to switch, but it takes less effort in the long run
<ChristopherNG> TheSheep: You think the switch is the biggest step, not being consistent and carrying on using it?
<TheSheep> ChristopherNG: also, you put more time into it becuase it is more interesting ;)
<ChristopherNG> I think both are hard
<TheSheep> ChristopherNG: not with ubuntu
<gigenieks> it depends how deep you want to go...
<xrdodrx> ChristopherNG, It really depends on how you use your computer...
<TheSheep> ChristopherNG: ubuntu/xubuntu/etc. is pretty much "install and forget"
<gigenieks> if you had used Linux for 10 years
<gigenieks> and switched to Windows
<ChristopherNG> TheSheep: I openly admit the feeling of getting it working is very rewarding and perhaps a tab addictive, but its very, very demoralizing and daunting when it doesnt work.
<gigenieks> you would think windows is hard!!
<gigenieks> :P
<xrdodrx> what is it exactly
<ChristopherNG> what is what?
<charlie-tca> unfortunately, the more you pay for something, the less difficult it becomes in your mind
<xrdodrx> ^ :)
<ChristopherNG> lol
<TheSheep> ChristopherNG: I don't know, I find that there are fewer and fewer things that don't work out of the box -- I used to spend hours to get my scanner or graphic tablet to work, now it just works with new installs.
<TheSheep> ChristopherNG: and on windows I still need to spend some time to install the drivers etc.
<TheSheep> (well, I would if I used windows)
<TheSheep> (I guess)
<charlie-tca> I firmly believe paying $200 US Dollars for Xubuntu would make it easier/less difficult
<ChristopherNG> TheSheep: I really do feel that drivers are the archiles hell of linux and unix in general.
<TheSheep> charlie-tca: true
<ChristopherNG> heel*
<xrdodrx> to be honest the blame for nonworking peripherals falls equally with end users of linux as to companies
<TheSheep> ChristopherNG: it's not that bad
<xrdodrx> you wouldn't buy a graphics tablet advertised to onyl work with mac computers and use it with windows
<charlie-tca> +1
<xrdodrx> it's your job to make sure your peripherals will work before you buy them
<TheSheep> ChristopherNG: well, I pick my hardware for linux compatibility
<charlie-tca> but everything on the market should work with linux, shouldn't it?
<xrdodrx> charlie-tca, one would hope :)
<genii-around> Are there devices which work only in linux, and won't work on Mac or Windows?
<charlie-tca> after all, it is free! :)
<madnick> genii-around: my door bell :)
<TheSheep> genii-around: sure, most experimental stuff :)
<charlie-tca> genii-around: none that I know of, as far as computers go
<TheSheep> genii-around: microsoft kinect ;)
<xrdodrx> ^ lol
<genii-around> I meant commercially produced products.. ;)
<charlie-tca> the computer making the car work?
<TheSheep> genii-around: kinect isn't commercially produced?
<ChristopherNG> Ive been trying desperately since yesterday to get my laptop to output via HDMI to my tv, i tried and tried, asked on irc, checked forums, tried different ways and i gave up and went back to outputting to a monitor
<ChristopherNG> thats not defeatist its saving my time for the short term
<xrdodrx> ChristopherNG, look into xrandr
<genii-around> TheSheep: I hadn't heard about the Kinect working only for Linux
<xrdodrx> genii-around, the kinect has ootb support in recent kernels
<TheSheep> genii-around: well, I suppose it also works when you connect it to some game consoles...
<TheSheep> genii-around: but who would do that
<genii-around> Heh
<ChristopherNG> xrdodrx: yeah i will need to check that.
<ChristopherNG> How easier would it be though if Ati and Nvidia lifted a finger for linux.
<TheSheep> just don't buy their stuff
<madnick> I use ATI and Nvidia, even a very recent card, got the ATI drivers from AMD's webiste :)
<madnick> Proprietary however :(
<ChristopherNG> yeah..
<ChristopherNG> I can understand why for Ati and Nvidia making drivers for less than 2% is not top priority, even though i dont agree with it.
<TheSheep> well, just get the hardware that works well with linux
<madnick> with this I get a tool called amdcccle
<TheSheep> if they are ok with losing that 2%, just let them
<knome> TheSheep, wait, what, what's the alternative for ati/nvidia?
<madnick> Intel HD graphics! :P
<ChristopherNG> knome: the cli!
<TheSheep> knome: my laptop has intel
<knome> TheSheep, nvidia *does* work well with linux!
<knome> TheSheep, but they aren't common on desktops?
<knome> ChristopherNG, bah, "replacement" then
<TheSheep> I think intels are pretty common as build-in cards
<knome> yeah
<xrdodrx> i have parts in the mail and am using intel's hd graphics
<ChristopherNG> Yeah the solution to drivers from Ati and Nvidia not being supported to go back to the CLI, its the only way! :)
<knome> how often they have two dvi/displayport outs?
<xrdodrx> it's much cheaper too because you don't need a high wattage PSU ;)
<knome> i have 450W, and that actually works with my brand new nvidia!
<TheSheep> ChristopherNG: what does one has to do with the other?
<TheSheep> ChristopherNG: you are using a command line interface right now, with your shiny graphics
<knome> though i think there is some power shortage now and then when booting; some of the devices seem not to work with every boot. need to buy a new one.
<TheSheep> ChristopherNG: irc is controlled with commands
<ChristopherNG> Ok let me put it this way...
<TheSheep> btw, all this discussion should probably go to -offtopic ;)
<ChristopherNG> Will ubuntu have dedicated people to make drivers? or will that never happen?
<knome> TheSheep, probably yes, but as it's at least somewhat ontopic/distantly related, it works well with the relaxed nature of the channel
<ChristopherNG> kk lets go offtopic
<knome> well you're free to use -offtopic as well... ;)
<ChristopherNG> i think as long as its civil and linux related should not be too big of a problem.
<knome> as long as it doesn't interfere/block support questions.
<ChristopherNG> I was looking for help yesterday in here and I got a few vague answers from sysi.
<TheSheep> knome: you never know that
<ChristopherNG> I might need help from you folks to find out whats wrong with this HDMI out
<TheSheep> ChristopherNG: we are only humans
<knome> no, but i have the superpowers to make people go quiet!
<TheSheep> or sheep
<knome> or gnomes
<TheSheep> or little furry animals from alpha centauri
<TheSheep> to quote a classic
<ChristopherNG> The official line is LCDs are "not as tested as monitors" so dont work as well as monitors in linux.
<TheSheep> ChristopherNG: huh? that must be from 10 years ago
<ChristopherNG> Yeah well thats what it said lol!
<knome> ChristopherNG, what was the exact problem again? there is NO picture AT ALL, or the picture is fuzzy?
<TheSheep> I can;t remember when I last saw a crt monitor
<ChristopherNG> ok let me start from the beginning.
<knome> nooooo!
<knome> :D
<ChristopherNG> I have a laptop with HDMI out
<knome> just tell me which it is ;)
<ChristopherNG> I want a mirror of my laptop on my LCD tv using HDMI
<ChristopherNG> I have no "propriatory drivers" installed
<knome> ChristopherNG, what does 'xrandr -q' say?
<ChristopherNG> well im outputting to a monitor atm
<TheSheep> (use a pastebin)
<knome> plug the hdmi device in and try that command
<ChristopherNG> i went back to my monitor becacause i needed it for my Nikon
<ChristopherNG> knome: ok one sec
<lighta> hey do you know if there some improvment about flash player for linux ?
<ChristopherNG> http://paste.ubuntu.com/662113/
<lighta> found this hello annoying to go on fash site
<ChristopherNG> thats the output of xrandr -q
<ChristopherNG> lighta: are you using the 64bith iso?
<knome> LVDS-1 is your primary screen?
<knome> ChristopherNG, ^
<lighta> 32bit, why do have nothing selected on hdmi ChristopherNG  ?
<TheSheep> now try xrandr --output 'HDMI-1' --same-as 'LVDS-1'
<ChristopherNG> knome: I see it now
<ChristopherNG> its on the display settings
<ChristopherNG> just appeared out of nowhere
<ChristopherNG> the lcd
<ChristopherNG> one sec
<knome> so it's actually working? :P
<carver> hello
<ChristopherNG> knome: i havent outputted yet
<TheSheep> !hi | carver
<ubottu> carver: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<ChristopherNG> sec
<knome> ChristopherNG, the command which TheSheep is the next step :)
<knome> hello carver
<lighta> yeah ChristopherNG xrandr tell you wich setting you set by a little *. You had none on hdmi that mean you was connected but with no config
<knome> lighta, afaik, flash on 32bit shouldn't be too bad
<lighta> it's laging like hell knome
<lighta> it's working but laging like hell my cpu and ram offten at 100%...
<knome> lighta, try to watch your language
<lighta> my computer quite small
<knome> lighta, how much ram do you have then?
<lighta> 1gb
<TheSheep> shouldn't be that bad
<knome> that shouldn't be too little, but flash is... well, flash
<TheSheep> lighta: what graphics card do you have?
<TheSheep> lighta: and which driver do you use with it?
<lighta> well I'll gave you a pastebin of lshw
 * TheSheep scrolls up
<TheSheep> ah, you *will*
<TheSheep> sorry
<lighta> http://pastebin.com/cSQ4xVVA
<carver> can anybody help me about how to change the login screen resolution in xubuntu natty?
<ChristopherNG> knome: your a genius i dont know why but its up and running
<knome> ChristopherNG, heh, good to hear that
<TheSheep> lighta: hmm, I have the same card and driver and no problems
<TheSheep> lighta: but it *is* slow in fullscreen
<TheSheep> lighta: that's actually a bug in flash for linux
<lighta> hmm, ok
<lighta> actually depend on website, really do that when there lot of animation
<lighta> don't your ram get satured ?
<TheSheep> lighta: that's normal, I use flashblock
<lighta> hmm i'll google that
<TheSheep> lighta: I have 2GB of ram, but the most I ever use is about 400MB
<lighta> you running mozilla alone then ?
<TheSheep> maybe 800 with things like javam flash or gimp
<TheSheep> no, chromium
<TheSheep> firfox is a memory hog
<TheSheep> firefox
<lighta> hmm ok, I'm runing chromium too, but I didn't know about flashblock, i'll try to install that
<lighta> doest this one fine ? https://github.com/343max/Flash-Block-for-Chromium ?
<TheSheep> lighta: I use this: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/gofhjkjmkpinhpoiabjplobcaignabnl#
<carver> can anybody help me about how to change the login screen resolution in xubuntu natty?
<TheSheep> carver: I suppose nobody knows
<carver> TheSheep: ok, thanks
<charlie-tca> That's using gdm, and the resolution should be fixed, I don't know if it is changable.
<knome> gdm2setup (available from a PPA for at least maverick) could change some preference in gdm, but i can't remember if it had anything about screen resolution
<carver> charlie-tca: the problem is that my screen resolution is 1980x1080 but in login screen it isn't the same... it's 800x600
<TheSheep> I suppose it uses whatever is the default in xorg.conf or autodetected
<charlie-tca> carver: that doesn't change my not knowing if it can be changed
<carver> i've tried the gdmsetup but it hadn't anything to change resolution... and i looking for xorg.conf but it isn't in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<knome> carver, gdmsetup OR gdm2setup?
<carver> gdmsetup,sorry
<carver> i'm looking for gdm2setup
<carver> thanks
<carver> knome: i cant install gdm2setup in natty
<carver> http://ppa.launchpad.net/gdm2setup/gdm2setup/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<carver> only for lucid and maverick...
<charlie-tca> !xorg.conf
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<charlie-tca> huh?
<charlie-tca> really?
<incorrect> is it possible to get xfce to manage your ssh-agent like gnome did/does?
<genii-around> charlie-tca: Seems the factoid could be at least updated for upstart
<charlie-tca> genii-around: at least. also, I thought they moved the default xorg.conf file now, but can't remember where it moved to. Someplace in /usr
<ChristopherNG> knome: you still there?
<knome> mm
<ChristopherNG> was it "xrandr -q" command you had me run?
<knome> mm
<ChristopherNG> im helping my friend with the same problem
<ChristopherNG> thanks
<knome> np
<gigenieks> is it normal if I run Task Manger and it on itself uses 40% cpu?
<gigenieks> I have Celeron 1.8GHz
<gigenieks> bug?
<incorrect> why does shutdown never shutdown?
<gigenieks> in Xubuntu?
<incorrect> ubuntu in general
<gigenieks> it does shutdown..
<incorrect> not for me
<gigenieks> what happens instead?
<charlie-tca> gigenieks: yes, for the first few seconds, at least
<gigenieks> charlie-tca: it doesn't matter first minute or first hour
<gigenieks> constan 39-43%
<gigenieks> *constant
<charlie-tca> That would be a bug then. Mine does it for just a few seconds, then it will go to 0%
<gigenieks> Ok then other question is it hard to report bug if a. Im new to linux b. english is not my first language
<gigenieks> ?
<knome> gigenieks, it is by no means impossible, and it gets easier every time
<charlie-tca> No, it is easy. just open a terminal, and type
<knome> gigenieks, language is not a problem, not for you at least. your english is well enough, and people can just ask for more details if they need.
<charlie-tca> ubuntu-bug xfce4-taskmanager
<charlie-tca> it will open a firefox window, you will sign into launchpad, and complete the report
<knome> mm-hmm, you need to have a launchpad account.
<incorrect> i retract earlier comment, i meant why does it take so long
<gigenieks> just want start slowly to help *buntu community somehow :)
<knome> incorrect, probably needs to shut down processes
<charlie-tca> incorrect: usually because it is shutting down network connections
<incorrect> ah
<incorrect> weird my nat box doesn't take long to shutdown
<incorrect> and its running all sorts of services
<knome> it might be other stuff as well.
<charlie-tca> Well, those are improvements, aren't they?
<charlie-tca> :)
<gigenieks> another question guys:
<incorrect> is xfce getting a lot more interest now linus said he uses it?
<gigenieks> my current system is CPU: Celeron 1.8Ghz and 768MB RAM (not DDR2, just DDR) and GeForce 6200
<gigenieks> if I could get, lets say, Pentium 4 2.8GHz and 2GB Ram
<gigenieks> Xubuntu would run quite smooth right?
<knome> gigenieks, the xfce devs talk about the "linus-effect" (more load in their servers and more spam in the mail), so at least partially yes, people do at least look at xfce.
<charlie-tca> incorrect: most people do not bother changing based on someone else's comment
<charlie-tca> gigenieks: yes
<knome> that's true what charlie-tca said too. there is no evidence that anybody is switching by the comments, or if they are really "interested" in it genuinely or just watching
<incorrect> must admit i've converted all my unity desktops over
<knome> gigenieks, just get some 8GB of DDR3 and you'll never notice a bump ;)
<knome> (except when launching firefox ;))
<charlie-tca> I guess the big thing is that Xfce on it's own does nothing. It takes a distribution to put it into a full environment for use
<gigenieks> knome: will you give me some $ for that?
<gigenieks> :D
<knome> nah. :)
<charlie-tca> There really are many distributions to pick from, so ... :)
<gigenieks> :(
<gigenieks> another question --->
<gigenieks> Can I run XP on Virtualbox on Xubuntu with only 768MB DDR RAM?
<gigenieks> I managed to install XP already
<gigenieks> but installation went like forever
<gigenieks> =1.5 or 2h
<charlie-tca> How much ram does XP require?
<knome> i suppose.. you can "run" it, but using... not so sure if it would be enjoyable or usable at all
<gigenieks> I set XP to have 256
<gigenieks> for now
<gigenieks> havent done much
<gigenieks> just installed
<charlie-tca> I didn't think it would run in 256?
<madnick> It runs on 128MB iirc
<knome> well you can assign more RAM for it, but then your xubuntu will be slower...
<gigenieks> only reason I am going to set XP on Virtualbox
<gigenieks> is for studies
<knome> "run" is far away from "usable"
<gigenieks> need microsoft programs to use
<gigenieks> like Mathematica
<gigenieks> Delphi
<gigenieks> Pascal
<genii-around> Yes, it runs in 128. I have old P2-400 here with 128Mb running it
<gigenieks> etc
<charlie-tca> Then, yes, you can run it
<gigenieks> but was it normal that installation went like 2h?
<incorrect> xubuntu is great on my netbook, unity, gnome were so slow
<charlie-tca> But keep in mind, each application/program will also have requirements
<knome> genii-around, is it at all usable? i'm assigning 4GB of RAM to my XP, and it crawls after running photoshop.
<incorrect> even eclipse is now pretty usable
<gigenieks> I will ONLY set school programs
<gigenieks> 3-5
<gigenieks> will not watch movies
<gigenieks> or go in net
<gigenieks> or something like that
<gigenieks> JUST for studies..
<madnick> Well, it is an emulation layer, you can slighly improve it by enabling hardware virtualzation in VBox
<genii-around> knome: It crawls but works. Always going to swap.
<knome> genii-around, mmh. doesn't sound very enjoyable :)
<gigenieks> I guess I am wondering ->
<genii-around> knome: Thats why they dual-boot XP and Xubuntu
<gigenieks> if that was normal
<gigenieks> that just installing XP
<gigenieks> it required like 1.5h
<gigenieks> or 2h
<knome> genii-around, yeah, but should't make much difference with these resources.
<incorrect> i wish xubuntu didn't install abiword etc
<knome> genii-around, XP is ancient anyway
<knome> incorrect, free to remove abiword
<gigenieks> aah remembered
<gigenieks> can abiword open .docx?
<gigenieks> MS Office 2007 word documents?
 * charlie-tca thinks mousepad/leafpad is really bad for reading .docx
<gigenieks> tried one didn't open
<gigenieks> some error
<incorrect> gigenieks, i wouldn't have thought so
<charlie-tca> It should, with the plugins installed.
<incorrect> libre office is probably the best we have on linux
<gigenieks> but by default: no?
<charlie-tca> no
<charlie-tca> I don't think so
<gigenieks> think or know?
<gigenieks> there is difference :D
<knome> gigenieks, if the file doesn't open, then it won't open. try installing the plugin and try again
<knome> gigenieks, it might very well be that some docx files won't open anyway
<gigenieks> when I have time to fix that
<charlie-tca> did you just say it won't open them?
<gigenieks> where I need to go to find that plugin?
<charlie-tca> whether or not I know doesn't matter.
<incorrect> its amazing to think, in the 80 to mid 90's they were many word processors
<charlie-tca> yeah, Microsoft took care of that choice, pretty much
<gigenieks> haha
<charlie-tca> gigenieks: I use Synaptic Package Manager.
<knome> actually, i think abiword should be able to read .docx
<knome> by default
<knome> at least when reading their website
<knome> they don't mention about plugins, just improved support in 2.8.0
<gigenieks> ok doesn't matter for now
<gigenieks> just asking ;)
<charlie-tca> !info abiword
<ubottu> abiword (source: abiword): efficient, featureful word processor with collaboration. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.6-0.3build1 (natty), package size 1510 kB, installed size 4480 kB
<charlie-tca> Should be there, then
<n2diy_> When I setup this box, I was the only user, and selected Dvorak for the keyboard, now there are two other users, and I need to set the system default keyboard to Qwerty, but I don't know where the global setting is?
<gigenieks> ahh can someone recommend some "time management"?
<gigenieks> I tried few years ago
<n2diy_> gigenieks, korganizer
<gigenieks> yeah
<gigenieks> have tried that
<knome> that's kde, so will drag in lots of libraries
<gigenieks> i was hoping for xfce type
<n2diy_> gigenieks, me too, if you find one let me know!
<gigenieks> how?
<knome> there is orage, but i'm not sure how good in time management it is (at least it supports alerts!)
<n2diy_> gigenieks, I hang out here.
<gigenieks> btw my father asked me to find this out:
<gigenieks> Do someone knows a browser which supports syncing of bookmarks to some account?
<gigenieks> meaning if you go to another pc
<gigenieks> you log in your account
<gigenieks> and there you have your bookmars
<gigenieks> etc
<knome> via some plugin/webservice, probably
<gigenieks> kinda cloud thing
<ChristopherNG> whats the topic of discussion?
<gigenieks> offtopic
<ChristopherNG> !offtopic
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gigenieks> I am just asking random questions
<gigenieks> for now
<incorrect> right next get selenium to load at login
<knome> searching synaptic for "time management", there is at least 'redmine', 'taglog' as well as 'hamster-applet' for the gnome panel (accessible via the xfapplet -applet), but i don't know how they are
<ChristopherNG> Ah great! Well i have a huge smile on my face becase im using soon the XMBC and outputting to my tv on xubuntu
<charlie-tca> gigenieks: firefox now has a thing called sync your bookmarks
<n2diy_> ! ubuntuone > gigenieks
<ubottu> gigenieks, please see my private message
<knome> n2diy_, ubuntu one is not really working on xubuntu AFAIK
<charlie-tca> n2diy_: doesn't work well at all in Xubuntu
<charlie-tca> !behelpful
<ubottu> As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<knome> ChristopherNG, gigenieks: we're not offtopic, we're just on completely random things around xubuntu
<n2diy_> knome, charlie-tca, I'm using ubuntuone, admittedly from the cli.
<charlie-tca> That doesn't make it "working in Xubuntu" though
<n2diy_> When I setup this box, I was the only user, and selected Dvorak for the keyboard, now there are two other users, and I need to set the system default keyboard to Qwerty, but I don't know where the global setting is?
<charlie-tca> Add the keyboard plugin to the panel
<knome> n2diy_, maybe you want to share your experiences then, with ubuntuone in xubuntu (even in the terminal), in a blog maybe. that might be helpful for a bunch of people
<n2diy_> charlie-tca, that doesn't help at the login screen.
<charlie-tca> hm,
<knome> n2diy_, is it set in Xorg.conf?
<knome> hm, xorg.conf
<n2diy_> knome, I followed a blog I found with google for ubuntuone help, let me check xorg.conf.
<n2diy_> knome, I cant "find" or "locate" Xorg.conf.
<charlie-tca> I am sorry, that should be dpkg reconfigure-keyboard, I think
<genii-around> Maybe sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup ?
<incorrect> i love that i can reboot my vm now and i can be logged in, in less than 7 seconds
<n2diy_> charlie-tca, ok, let me try that.
<charlie-tca> no, they changed it to keyboard itself
<charlie-tca> n2diy_: dpkg-reconfigure keyboard
<genii-around> charlie-tca: Ah, OK
<charlie-tca> But thanks for the correct syntax!
<charlie-tca> used to be console-setup, and probably still is in 10.04
<ChristopherNG> do you folks think it would be easy enough to set my old computer up as a nas?
<ChristopherNG> ..using xubuntu
<gigenieks> "nas"?
<ChristopherNG> or will you folks say that freenas will be better..
<ChristopherNG> nas = network attached storage
<n2diy_> charlie-tca, genii-around console-setup worked.
<gigenieks> ok clear (not that I know what that is hehe)
<genii-around> Ideally you need no gui on a NAS
<charlie-tca> genii-around: maybe the keyboard is just oneiric, now?
<knome> off for now. see you later
<madnick> see you :)
<gigenieks> knome: bye
<n2diy_> gotta reboot for the keyboard change, brb.
<genii-around> charlie-tca: Maybe, this is the first I've heard of it. But then i don't always review the oneiric-changes
<charlie-tca> Yeah, I am running it, and that makes it harder to get things right, sometimes
<genii-around> ChristopherNG: You can do something like install ubuntu-minimal ( command-line system ) then add services selectively like CIFS or iSCSI or however. With an internal facing webserver and some control software like ebox/zentyal
<ChristopherNG> genii-around: I was thinking of something like that or even the first slackware cd with is pure cli
<n2diy_> all is well
<genii-around> ChristopherNG: I previously made one like this for an experiment which used raid5 on 4 usb sticks
<ChristopherNG> any good?
<gigenieks> tried for 1st time to open Transmission
<genii-around> Not really :) I eventually worked out to have mirrored boot from usb, and then just used all of the space on the internal hard drives for pure storage
<gigenieks> got: Transmission cannot be started. Couldn't open "/home/gigenieks/.config/transmission/lock": no such file or directory
<gigenieks> nice :P
<genii-around> ^ ChristopherNG
<ChristopherNG> genii-around: yeah perhaps you over complicated the thing abit too much
<ChristopherNG> ive been hearing alot about freenas
<gigenieks> guys?
<gigenieks> How can I check free space on Xubuntu?
<TheSheep> gigenieks: thunar displays it in the status bart
<TheSheep> bar
<TheSheep> gigenieks: also, you can use the 'df' command in terminal
<TheSheep> gigenieks: 'df -h' displays it in readable units
<gigenieks> TheSheep: I have problem can't really describe it but here it goes (copy-paste froem #ubuntu) ---->
<gigenieks> I have some problem (not important what) and I wanted to post "new thread" in Ubuntu Forums, BUT I can't make full use of possibilities (meaning editing text (colors, bolding, adding urls etc)) I can only post PURE text... Issue is that I can't click (in other words when I click for example on B nothing happens there is no [B][/B] on screen) on any icons (even smilies!)
<gigenieks> understand what I mean?
<ikonia> not really an xubuntu issue, contact the forum moderators/admin team
<gigenieks> I don't think it is forum problem
<ikonia> gigenieks: why is that ?
<gigenieks> in Kubuntu for example with Firefox (what is installed in Xubuntu by default) everything worked
<ikonia> gigenieks: by that same logic then, it's not a problem with xubuntu as no-other xubuntu users are reporting it
<lukinfore> gigenieks, maybe some javascript blocker is active
<ikonia> does the forums post options run off javascript ?
<gigenieks> lukinfore: exactly what I thought (didn't know how it was called)
<gigenieks> How would I troubleshoot this?
<gigenieks> probably should install some browser and check in that
<gigenieks> f.e. chromium
<gigenieks> but Ubuntu Software center doesn't open
<ikonia> ok - so it sounds like your install has an issue here
<gigenieks> Can it be because i have only 50mb free of RAM?
<lukinfore> as i know neither of it is installed by default
<ikonia> gigenieks: how much ram do you have overall
<gigenieks> 768MB DDR (not DDR2)
<gigenieks> ok I will restart pc
<ikonia> that should be fine
<gigenieks> brb
<gigenieks> I am back (kinda)
<gigenieks> now I can't login :D
<gigenieks> writing from Kubuntu
<gigenieks> need help with this --->
<gigenieks> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11135849#post11135849
<gigenieks> Can't anymore login in Xubuntu
<lukinfore> gigenieks,  seems like $HOME have no free space
<gigenieks> yes!
<gigenieks> I remembered
<gigenieks> when I typed "df -h"
<gigenieks> it showed something like this --->
<gigenieks> 110G
<gigenieks> 105 used
<gigenieks> 0% free
<gigenieks> or 100% full
<gigenieks> can't really remember details
<gigenieks> in other way:
<gigenieks> it showed that I have 5gb free but also showed that 100% hard disk is full
<bazhang> !enter | gigenieks
<ubottu> gigenieks: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<charlie-tca> If /home is full, you won't be able to log in.
<charlie-tca> You will need to boot a live cd and delete some files from /home
<ChristopherNG> !mx
<gigenieks> bazhang: I think it is easier to read few lines that 1 long paragraph
<gigenieks> *than
<bazhang> gigenieks, you would think wrongly; also please do NOT crosspost to multiple channels
<gigenieks> O.K. I will post 1 long paragraph from now on. :) But I dont see any issue with posting in 2 channels (especially because in other channel there is much, much less people)
<bazhang> gigenieks, its the same people, and you may get conflicting advice
<bazhang> !crosspost > gigenieks
<ubottu> gigenieks, please see my private message
<gigenieks> bazhang: "conflicting advice" - huh? How is that? (and whatever, I will decide on what advice to do)
<bazhang> gigenieks, at any rate, please do NOT do it in the future, thank you.
<gigenieks> Can't promiss. :P
<charlie-tca> gigenieks: you agreed to follow the guidelines when entering the channel. That is a guideline you agreed to.
<gigenieks> OK I booted from Live CD. Typed in terminal command "df -h" and got --> /dev/sda6 (Xubuntu) Size: 110G Used 105G Avail 0 Use% 100%
<charlie-tca> Avail 0 == full drive
<charlie-tca> you will need to remove some files
<gigenieks> Used 105G
<gigenieks> not 110G
<charlie-tca> It is a good idea to remove music or videos
<charlie-tca> Use% 100%
<charlie-tca> You have no space left. You can insist you do, but it won't change the numbers
<gigenieks> charlie-tca: OK I have to agre about that stuff about guidelines. But to be honest you with bazhang made me quite ANGRY.... yes I did post in 2 channels, but I don't flood or post in same channel like 5 times same question... or any that kinda stuff. grrrr
<charlie-tca> Well, okay
<charlie-tca> That's allowed. We try to keep the crossposting stopped because too many times people do that, two people say different things, in different channels, and you (the user) don't really get a usable answer.
<charlie-tca> Also, the user doing that can not posibly talk to both channels at once, if an answer in given in both at the same time.
<charlie-tca> but to resolve the space issue, you will still have to remove some stuff
<charlie-tca> a small amount of drive space is always reserved for use by the filesystem. In this case, that is the missing 5GB.
#xubuntu 2011-08-10
<gigenieks> I did delete using Live CD movie (6.5GB) and got Avail: 5.4G. Tried to login without Live Cd - worked. But I didn't download today / yesterday any stuff so it is quite wierd that suddenly Xubuntu "says" there is NO free space. Lets see how long I have to wait for this issue again...
<charlie-tca> Using the system generates some temporary files. For example, firefox keeps a hug amount of information for every website.
<charlie-tca> editing a file may generate a backup, etc
<charlie-tca> s/hug/huge
<charlie-tca> logout/login may cause a session to be saved, more space used
<BurnZeZ> Hello.
<BurnZeZ> I have a question which may sound dumb.
<BurnZeZ> I can't seem to find the menu for altering network connections/settings.
<pleb_> anyone else have trouble using flux on xubuntu
<pleb_> it's not able to change my screen lighting.
<pleb_> hm, got it to work on one of my two monitors.
<pleb_> oh awesome, I can make it work by invoking xflux directly.
<monica_> can anyone help me with a sound problem?
<pleia2> I'd start here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<pleia2> hm, actually
<pleia2> there is a better page on help.ubuntu.com
<pleia2> here we go: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<monica_> the question is: how to change the sound to a USB headphone?
<philipballew> monica_, there is probably a guide to this online, Let me help you with this
<philipballew> :)
<philipballew> ! alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<philipballew> !sound
<philipballew> whats the model number? ill look it up online
<monica_> Philipballew thanks for you answer, but the discription you give looks like the settings that you have in Ubuntu (Gnome), but this is Xubuntu and here I can not find the same kind of audio settings as there are in Ubuntu (Gnome).
<philipballew> yeah, someone should edit that bot. whats the model number of the headphones your running? i can look and see if I find anything
<philipballew> but i would personally see if anyone has had trouble with your model as well
 * philipballew is curious if alsa mixer picks them up when pluged in
<monica_> it is not realy a headphone but it is en external sound device were you can connect a normal headphone. The type is X-FI Go from SoundBlaster.
<philipballew> so the usb adapter has a female headphone jack at the end of it?
<monica_> if a connect it than i can select it in the audio output modules from the VLC player but sellecting it is not working. You are correct that the sound divice has a normal analog headphone connector like the pc also has, but the pc sound unit is not very good and the external unit gives far better sound.
<philipballew> oh nice. what does alsamixer show?
<philipballew> you type alsamixer in the terminal to get the thing to change all your audio settings
<philipballew> ... well the main ones
<monica_> if a select the X-FI in the VLC settings than after about two seconds the pc speakers start to play again.
<monica_> i wil try you last sugestion
<philipballew> there is probably a way to get them to automaticly go to that on boot or when the program starts
<philipballew> its worth a shot.
<monica_> in the terminal alsamixer i can select the X-FI Go but than i can only see the settings and change the volume. As you suggest i wil try to do a reboot with the X-Fi Go connected.
<monica_> I this i will try a bit more tomorro, I go to bed now. Thanks for your help!
<celestial> hey every one i need a little help im trying to get video thumbnails in thunar and i hav e everything installed but still no thumbnails any one know how to fix this
<jrmy> sorry to ask again.. but how do you install official java?
<jrmy> i know you do something with enabling a repo.. and then i'd enter an sudo apt-get install java
<jrmy> but i don't remember enough to do it on my own
<jrmy> unless i can skip the first step
<Unit193> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ#Some%20Java%20applications%20don%27t%20work,%20I%20want%20proprietary%20Oracle%20Java.
<Unit193> ^^^ Guide should be good for Any Ubuntu flavor
<jrmy> lol, no wonder i forget how to do this.. i need to write this down for future installations of ubuntu
<k_sze> There is no udevinfo or usbview in Xubuntu?
<jrmy> im gonna bookmark the page for community user documentation
<jrmy> hate bugging people to spoon feed me/being a burden
<Unit193> Eh, you can also search the wiki
<jrmy> wiki?
<jrmy> didn't even think of that
<orngjce223> Usually googling "ubuntu ___" or "xubuntu ___" will turn up something, as well.
<orngjce223> http://xkcd.com/627/
<orngjce223> :V
<jrmy> but, hell ive been using linux long enough where i should be able to take care of myself
<jrmy> sure i keep switching between windows and linux but yeah
<zenrox> i have used linux for the past 10 years +
<Unit193> So ^^ would be better to answer questions than I :P
<zenrox> probly
<zenrox> lol
<zenrox> but i make good guesses cause i dont pretend to know it all
<jrmy> i should probably try and help people in these channels
<zenrox> i do sometimes
<jrmy> hell i know i can help windows users as long as its not techy stuff
<jrmy> well stuff thats not really complicated
<jrmy> i actually probably know a little bit of the techy stuff
<jrmy> but sweet ive got java and flash installed.. all done for now\
<zenrox> i know winshit in and out from 3.11 wfw till now
<zenrox> and rh 3.2
<zenrox> till now
<zenrox> and ubuntu from the first releace
<jrmy> whats rh?
<zenrox> i whent to linux for a new chalange
<zenrox> rh=redhat
<jrmy> ah
<jrmy> yeah i think i tried ubuntu(which was also my first try at linux) back when 5.x was out
<zenrox> i use warty worthog
<zenrox> that was a pain
<jrmy> hard to say though.. but i remember that the panels wouldn't work lol
<jrmy> I don't remember the names well
<Unit193> It's so much easier to fix your own problems than others :P
<zenrox> 5.4 or 5.10
<jrmy> I'm usually pretty good at fixing my problems
<jrmy> kinda forced to when its a hardware issue where the computer won't start
<zenrox> i member the first linux install i used i reinstalled it about 10 times to get it the way i wanted it rpms were just being intruduced
<zenrox> linux has taught me more about hardware that windows has
<zenrox> that=than
<jrmy> ive had a good/fun use with both
<jrmy> i'd probably try mac for a while too
<zenrox> you can put linux on a mac
<jrmy> right.. im talking about the os
<jrmy> isnt it liek os/x or something?
<jrmy> i really have no idea
<zenrox> ya
<zenrox> os x
<zenrox> its backly unix
<zenrox> or based on unix
<jrmy> but, lol i'd never be stupid enough to buy a mac just to try the os out.
<zenrox> its ok
<zenrox> imho
<jrmy> macs are way to expensive
<jrmy> i'd rather make a custom build and then buy the os
<zenrox> its like windows execpt the expancive hardware that is locked in
<zenrox> i love linux just cause its so custimizable like the X86-64 hardware
<jrmy> much more stable too
<zenrox> that too
<jrmy> lol wish linux had it all
<jrmy> gaming audio creation and gaming
<orngjce223> Audio?
<jrmy> whoops..
<zenrox> the only tang i am really dispointed is gamming and webcams
<orngjce223> try kxstudio heh
<jrmy> well i'm only saying audio because of what i've heard about mac
<zenrox> tho wine does play most of my games tho
<jrmy> wine will probably play most of the games i play too
<zenrox> wine has bine knowen to play some games faster than on windows
<zenrox> like wow(blah)
<Sysi> jrmy: afaik linux isn't that bad for music
<orngjce223> I come from the ubuntustudio side of the wall.
<Sysi> there are good even commercial apps
<orngjce223> Linux has certain good audio workflows, and some not so good, but they're better than most people suspect.
<orngjce223> I will /never/ live without JACK again.
<jrmy> i used arbour
<jrmy> pretty good
<jrmy> not sonar but still not bad
<orngjce223> Hours of fussing with questionable downloads of virtual drivers gone, just like that. Seriously. It's pretty awesome being able to wire things together, everything else on linux is icing.
<orngjce223> Now don't get me wrong, I use LMMS, which is still beta enough that it doesn't yet have a working "undo" button
<orngjce223> But it's all pretty cool.
<zenrox> jack has bine good for the audiofiles
<jrmy> i haven't thoroughly tested that yet because that last computer was too slow
<zenrox> not for the everyday linux usere
<orngjce223> Yeah, that true.
<zenrox> but alsa has come a long way
<jrmy> not sure what jack is for never had a fast track to record with
<orngjce223> There's some niches in which it is incomparably awesome, and many in which it is pretty good, but where it's bad, it's bad enough to scare everyone away from it.
<zenrox> yep
<jrmy> still talking about lmms?
<orngjce223> Basically JACK connects program to program with super low latency
<orngjce223> I meant Linux in general
<jrmy> ah.. right.. i'd agree
<orngjce223> Mmhm
<zenrox> but linux will get thare
<zenrox> and will outshine
<zenrox> any other os
<jrmy> if linux had gaming i'd say buh bye to windows forever
<orngjce223> It does. Just not the AAA titles.
<zenrox> i have watched it grow the last 10 years and it has gotten way better
<orngjce223> And let me be honest
<jrmy> right
<orngjce223> It's for those blockbusters that is the /only/ place the bazaar development model doesn't work.
<zenrox> yep
<orngjce223> You can have many people chipping away at code, but herding artists is like herding cats.
<Sysi> jrmy: you can quit gaming :P
<jrmy> Sysi: lol
<zenrox> sysi lol
<orngjce223> Heheheheh
<zenrox> never
<orngjce223> I'll be honest
<orngjce223> My gaming experience consists of a hundred hours of Desktop Tower Defense
 * zenrox stomps his wand of justice
<jrmy> i do like consoles alike though
<orngjce223> And really flash games are cool tbh, if you get the good ones
<jrmy> from the atari to current gen
<orngjce223> I don't do high polygon super realistic stuff though
<orngjce223> I understand Crysis is someone's piece of cake, but I don't get that, personally.
<orngjce223> Eh
<jrmy> i need a little more action in the games i play
<orngjce223> Probably my brain's fault really.
<orngjce223> I don't get the uncanny valley effect either.
<jrmy> idk if i'd liek crysis to be honest
<Sysi> you have dosbox, what else could you need besides linux games
<orngjce223> I'm not normal enough to make such judgements for other people.
<zenrox> like nwn for linux
<jrmy> whats nwn?
<zenrox> never winter nights
<jrmy> never played
<zenrox> its a d and d based rpg
<jrmy> gotcha
<zenrox> done by atari
<Renegade_> I have a intel atom 330 nvida ion with 2GB ram...should I install 32bit or 64bit?
<zenrox> Renegade_, id do 32 bit
<zenrox> but thats a persional preff
<Renegade_> any reason why?
<jrmy> i wonder if that cpu is even 64
<jrmy> i'd doubt it
<zenrox> it is
<zenrox> i think
<Sysi> you don't really benefit from 64 there
<jrmy> really? guess i need to read up on intel... or not.. i actually prefer amd
<jrmy> lol
<jrmy> yeah the hardware isn't good enough
<orngjce223> Eh, 64 introduces lots of incompatibilities
<Renegade_> yeah it is 64 bit
<zenrox> i have a amd athlon x2 64 3200
<orngjce223> If you never venture outside the repos that's not too much of a problem
<Sysi> orngjce223: not really
<orngjce223> Mmhm
<zenrox> an i run 32 bit
<Renegade_> I installed 64 bit but not sure if I should stick with it or 32 bit
<orngjce223> I just tried and failed to put in the 64 bit flash player a month or two ago
<jrmy> zenrox: i think i have a similar cpu
<orngjce223> So when it's bad, it's bad. Yeah.
<Sysi> orngjce223: that works well for me
<Sysi> Renegade_: if everythong works, dont fix it
<Renegade_> well it works but if one runs better I wouldn't mind using that instead
<Renegade_> this is what I got http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16856176002
<jrmy> hmm.. never seen anything liek that before.. kinda neat
<Renegade_> very sleek and small. love it
<Renegade_> got it on sale when it was $130
<jrmy> nice
<Renegade_> got a 2.5 inch 500gb lying around and bought 1x2gb ddr2 ram and got it running in no time
<Renegade_> would of got 4gb ram but ddr2 sodimm are expensive
<jrmy> i'd still prefer an ATX though
<Renegade_> yeah I'll probably get a matx for when diablo 3 comes out
<Renegade_> this is my first upgrade since 2004 so the computer I'm using was ancient
<Renegade_> amd barton +2500XP
<Evanescence> how to change Xubuntu's default notify into libnotify-bin ?
<jrmy> what should i use to record audio?
<jrmy> apparently ardour doesnt work for 64bit
<jrmy> so now i regret installing xubuntu 64bit
<Unit193> Seen Audacity?
<jrmy> anything better>
<jrmy> ?*
<jrmy> yes..
<jrmy> guess i'll just download lmms
<toddlikesdesign> anyone use midori?
<bazhang> toddlikesdesign, whats the question about it
<toddlikesdesign> Why does it have issues with gmail?
<bazhang> toddlikesdesign, what issues?
<toddlikesdesign> Gmail doesn't finish loading. Won't load the ajax version without identifying itself as another browser. I suppose that's on gmail's end though.
<toddlikesdesign> What does a red address bar signify?
<bazhang> http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/gmail/thread?tid=19f570d38b8867e7&hl=en  toddlikesdesign may want to check this, last post
<riccardo> Hi, is it a Italian speaker ?
<knome> !it | riccardo
<ubottu> riccardo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<k_sze> So Xubuntu doesn't seem to have udevinfo or usbview.
<k_sze> What do I do to extract similar info?
<k_sze> Is it because Xubuntu doesn't even use udev anymore?
<TheSheep> k_sze: lsusb?
<xublinux> What is more stable: Xfburn, K3b or Brasero?
<philipballew> can you try all and choose?
<xublinux> Yes, I can... :)
<xublinux> But I have wasted some DVDs with errors with brasero (always making a data disk, i don't no why) and I'd like to know wich of them runs better on xubuntu in order to not waste more disks.
<Ycarene> I have good luck with k3b even though I don't use KDE
<xublinux> thanks Ycarene. I'll try k3b. (I use xfce. But in this thing I prefer something to save money in disks that something faster)
<tokksen> I'm having problems with getting multiple monitors to work correctly. I don't know how to disable mirroring, I see no option for that in the xfce display settings. (xubuntu 11.04, notebook display + external monitor)
<Myrtti> try with xrandr or grandr, latter has a gui
<tokksen> grandr did the trick, thank you!
<Myrtti> np :-)
<Sysi> Myrtti: do grandr and arandr have any (major) difference? dependencies if not usability
<Myrtti> Sysi: I have experience only on grandr
<ChristopherNG> Does anyone one else find it difficult to know which hdd is which when they are given names like sdd1, sde2 etc
<ChristopherNG> is there an "easy" of telling which one is which
<ChristopherNG> especially when you have a few hdds the same size
<madnick> but you know where your filesystems are right?
<ChristopherNG> I normally do ls /media
<ChristopherNG> and then change to the directory if thats what you mean
<ChristopherNG> madnick: I would rather they were named better so its easier to tell which hdd is which one especially when they are the same size
<ChristopherNG> picking a hdd is sometimes like picking a wire to cut in defusing a bomb.
<ChristopherNG> the red or the blue?
<madnick> So give your disks names
<ChristopherNG> let me see how to do that
<Sysi> you can name partitions with gparted
<Sysi> HDDs are in same order that they're connected to sata- and other connectors
<ChristopherNG> yeah im looking into it now
<genii-around> I sometimes find https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive#Filesystems useful, it shows all the command line ways to change volume names on drives, depending on what filesystem is on them
<ChristopherNG> hey folks, im outputting from my laptop to my screen, but the resolution on the tv is much higher than the laptop so it looks a little off, instead of an exact mirror..
<ChristopherNG> any easy way to get an exact mirror of the laptop to fit exactly on the television screen, i have been playing around with the resolutions
<xrdodrx> ChristopherNG, it really depends
<xrdodrx> for instance the max resolution of most TV's isn't higher than 1080p even though they might be 40"
<xrdodrx> really whatever you do it's going to look a little off
<xrdodrx> the best you can get is to run xrandr -q
<xrdodrx> find out the television's highest possible resolution
<xrdodrx> and set it to that
<xrdodrx> a TV does not make a good computer monitor :)
<madnick> they did back in the 70s!
<xrdodrx> madnick, ;)
<ChristopherNG> xrdodrx: Hi sorry for the late reply ive been multi tasking
<xrdodrx> ChristopherNG, that's okay
<ChristopherNG> So there is "no fix" for a "perfect mirror resolution"?
<xrdodrx> can you post the output of xrandr -q to pastebin or something?
<ChristopherNG> Its fine for movies because VLC has the aspect ratio feature
<ChristopherNG> xrdodrx: kk
<ChristopherNG> xrdodrx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/662842/
<xrdodrx> ChristopherNG, this is part of your problem
<xrdodrx>    1680x1050      60.0*
<xrdodrx> the * denotes which resolution the monitor is currently at
<xrdodrx> or in your case the TV
<ChristopherNG> xrdodrx: should i change the 60.0?
<ChristopherNG> to match the laptop?
<xrdodrx>  xrandr --output LVDS --mode 1440x900 --pos 0x0 --output HDMImode 1920x1080--pos 0x0
<xrdodrx> let's try something like that first
<xrdodrx>  xrandr --output LVDS --mode 1440x900 --pos 0x0 --output HDMI --mode 1920x1080--pos 0x0
<xrdodrx> sorry
<ChristopherNG> xrdodrx: you want me to put that into the terminal then?
<ChristopherNG> the second one?
<xrdodrx>  xrandr --output LVDS --mode 1440x900 --pos 0x0 --output HDMI --mode 1920x1080 --pos 0x0
<xrdodrx> yes
<xrdodrx> try that
<xrdodrx> made sure all spaces and things were right :)
<ChristopherNG> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ xrandr --output LVDS --mode 1440x900 --pos 0x0 --output HDMI --mode 1920x1080 --pos 0x0
<ChristopherNG> warning: output LVDS not found; ignoring
<ChristopherNG> warning: output HDMI not found; ignoring
<xrdodrx> ChristopherNG, o
<ChristopherNG> ?
<xrdodrx>  xrandr --output LVDS-1 --mode 1440x900 --pos 0x0 --output HDMI-1 --mode 1920x1080 --pos 0x0
<xrdodrx> sorry
<ChristopherNG> xrdodrx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/662850/
<xrdodrx> you didn't copy the whole command ChristopherNG
<ChristopherNG> i didnt? let me check :(
<ChristopherNG> xrdodrx: i ran the command and it changed the screen a little
<xrdodrx> ChristopherNG, it should have
<xrdodrx> how does it look now? :)
<ChristopherNG> abit worse actually
<xrdodrx> explain
<xrdodrx> is anything off screen
<xrdodrx> is it taking up the whole screen
<xrdodrx> etc
<ChristopherNG> there is more off the screen now
<xrdodrx> okay
<ChristopherNG> its hard to explain to someone who can not see it.
<xrdodrx> ChristopherNG, play with xrandr --output HDMI-1 --mode 1920x1080 --pos *x*
<xrdodrx> don't paste that command as is, change the numbers after pos
<ChristopherNG> xrdodrx: yes change the "*"
<xrdodrx> yes
<ChristopherNG> give me a number to start at plz
<ChristopherNG> roughly and i take it from there
<xrdodrx> ChristopherNG, 100 :)
<ChristopherNG> troll
<ChristopherNG> lol
<xrdodrx> I really can't see to help you
<xrdodrx> this is where the left corner of the screen is
<xrdodrx> in x, y
<xrdodrx> any luck, ChristopherNG ?
<gridcube> ChristopherNG: doesnt your tv/monitor has an autosetup? try shutting it off and on to see if it fixes itself
<xrdodrx> what gridcube said also might work, as it would re-adjust to fit the output X is giving to it
<xrdodrx> :)
<ChristopherNG> yeah im trying and i think im getting closer
<ChristopherNG> the thing is this command that im running only changes the display on the tv not the laptop right?
<xrdodrx> yes
<gridcube> doesnt your output has a 1080 or 720 set? you should try those too
<gridcube> ChristopherNG: whats your tv model?
<ChristopherNG> acer 23" model no: AT2365M 1080P
<gridcube> at2365? acer page only lists 2326 on the 23"
<ChristopherNG> let me find it
<gridcube> on 32" there is a 3265
<ChristopherNG> sorry its actually at2356m
<ChristopherNG> multitasking here
<gridcube> > 1920 x  1080 pixels @ 60 Hz refresh rate (for 23” models ).
<ChristopherNG> xrandr --output HDMI-1 --mode 1920x1080 --pos
<ChristopherNG> so what to change that last part to?
<ChristopherNG> 60x60?
<ChristopherNG> this is really irritating lol
<ChristopherNG> yeah its a 23 inch
<xrdodrx> ChristopherNG, you either auto adjust the monitor or `guess and check'
<ChristopherNG> 20x60 the 20 is the left and the 60 the right?
<xrdodrx> no
<xrdodrx> it's 20 to the right and 60 down
<xrdodrx> or should be
<gridcube> 66.6h 60v
<ChristopherNG> im confused aswell
<xrdodrx> :<
<xrdodrx> so am I
<xrdodrx> you said your only issue was that the picture was offscreen
<gridcube> http://support.acer.com/us/en/product/default.aspx?tab=1&modelId=3405
<gridcube> ok gotta go
<gridcube> :D good luck
<ChristopherNG> back sorry i got dc
<ChristopherNG> now here is what i think
<ChristopherNG> 1. I should lower the resolution on the tv becaues its far too high
<xrdodrx> ChristopherNG, sometimes a picture speaks a thousand words
<xrdodrx> if you take one I can help you much better :)
<ChristopherNG> sure where to upload it?
<xrdodrx> imgur, imageshack
<xrdodrx> your choice
<ChristopherNG> give me a minute
<ChristopherNG> um wait!
<ChristopherNG> i think it just auto adjusted there
<ChristopherNG> wow!
<ChristopherNG> its almost fixed
<xrdodrx> :D
<ChristopherNG> let me xrandr -q and paste it
<ChristopherNG> http://paste.ubuntu.com/662873/
<ChristopherNG> how is that different from the first xrandr -q i posted?
<ChristopherNG> it looks much, much better on the tv
<ChristopherNG> not 100% but 90%
<xrdodrx> glad to hear it :)
<xrdodrx> sorry the resolution I recommended was too high
<xrdodrx> every TV is different
<ChristopherNG> 1680x1050+0+0
<ChristopherNG> is that what the tv is now?
<xrdodrx> yes
<xrdodrx> that means --mode 1680x1050 --pos 0x0
<ChristopherNG> great because i need to shift it to the right a little on the tv i change the y axis?
<ChristopherNG> HDMI-1 connected 1680x1050+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<xrdodrx> try changing the x axis
<xrdodrx> x goes left to right, y goes up and down
<ChristopherNG> ok remember the current settings in case i forget them plz.
<xrdodrx> sure :)
<ChristopherNG> this is the closest ever!
<ChristopherNG> xrandr --output HDMI-1 --mode 1680x1050 --pos 5x0
<ChristopherNG> im going to try that
<ChristopherNG> move from the left to the right alittle
<xrdodrx> okay
<ChristopherNG> ok
<xrdodrx> ChristopherNG, fixed?
<ChristopherNG> mostly, just want to fix the pannels now
<ChristopherNG> the dock pannel at the bottom is not appearing on the laptop but appears massive on the screen
<ChristopherNG> and the laptop shows the top pannel which the tv doesnt
<ChristopherNG> i think that is more with the pannel preferences
<xrdodrx> yeah
<xrdodrx> I can't help too much in that department :(
<xrdodrx> I'm glad your TV is displaying the best picture it can though :)
<ChristopherNG> yeah thanks for the help
<ChristopherNG> btw what does "span monitors" do in the pannel preferences?
<ChristopherNG> ive clicked it and unclicked didnt seem to do anything
<xrdodrx> ChristopherNG, you should try simply restarting the panels before going through all these preferences
<xrdodrx> killall xfce4-panel && nohup xfce4-panel &
<ChristopherNG> xrdodrx: i do that and they will reappear?
<xrdodrx> yes
<ChristopherNG> last thing i need is no pannels lol!
<ChristopherNG> kk let me do it
<xrdodrx> that's what the second part of the command is
<xrdodrx> :)
<ChristopherNG> kk thanks
<xrdodrx> did restarting the panels help?
<ChristopherNG> yeah it appears in both now the bottom panel
<xrdodrx> good :D
<ChristopherNG> im going to reboot and see what happens
<ChristopherNG> xrandr --output HDMI-1 --mode 1680x1050 --pos 0x0
<ChristopherNG> thats my settings for the television
<xrdodrx> ChristopherNG, might not want to do that :<
<xrdodrx> also your settings are 5x0
<xrdodrx> xrandr's state usually is not preserved between reboots
<ChristopherNG> xrdodrx: i changed it back to 0x0 because it was pointless trying to move the screen to the right when you can easily move the icons.
<xrdodrx> you're going to need to save that somewhere, and maybe even the command to restart the panels
<xrdodrx> oh
<xrdodrx> I see ;)
<ChristopherNG> xrdodrx: the best test is probably going to play a movie let me try that before i reboot
<ChristopherNG> xrdodrx: do you remember what the laptop settings were in the xrandr -q?
<ChristopherNG> the first one?
<ChristopherNG> your sure the xrandr --output HDMI-1 --mode 1680x1050 --pos 0x0
<ChristopherNG> only changes the display on the television not the laptop right?
<ChristopherNG> ah its cool it got it now
<ChristopherNG> Folks, how about this, cant there be a program written that automaatically detects what devices are connected from a graphics card out put and calculate the best output resolution to that screen?
<ChristopherNG> Or does this already exist and ive been wasting my time?
<charlie-tca> Sure, when do expect to have it started?
<charlie-tca> Sure, when do you expect to have it started?
<ChristopherNG> well im not actually a programmer, im an accountant
<charlie-tca> There is, as always, a severe shortage of those who can write such programs
<ChristopherNG> charlie-tca: I really wish i came across this problem the other day when xubuntu devs were meeting in that channel.
<charlie-tca> It is not an easy program to write, even though it may make it easy to set things up
<ChristopherNG> but i doubt they would want to spend time to make it.
<charlie-tca> They don't have time to make it
<ChristopherNG> so there is no such program written by anyone for any linux distrobution?
<charlie-tca> I don't know. Linux has many distributions, and I am not familiar with most of them
<ChristopherNG> well i will see if there is one out there for other distros and if its open sources maybe we can make a ppa or something from it for the ubuntu distros?
<ChristopherNG> ive been doing this for a while and its long, dull and generally quite depressing.
<madnick> I don't understand this issue :)
<madnick> I have ATI and Nvidia cards, infact i use HDMI daily, and amdcccle works fine, same with nvidia-settings
<ChristopherNG> madnick: you use HDMI daily, now tell me this..
<ChristopherNG> How did you get the correct resolution to output on the television so it was a perfect mirror of your laptop/desktop?
<ChristopherNG> did you use xrandr and keep moving it around?
<madnick> No
<madnick> I used amdcccle / nvidia-settings
<ChristopherNG> and its a perfect mirror?
<madnick> yes it is
<ChristopherNG> :)
<madnick> I dont think manually using xrandr is recommended, especially for new users
<ChristopherNG> well ive been trying to play around with that all day with mixed results
<madnick> ChristopherNG: what card do you have?
<ChristopherNG>  product: G98 [GeForce 9200M GS]
<ChristopherNG>                 vendor: nVidia Corporation
<ChristopherNG> i havent tried nvidia settings, not even sure where it is? i dont see it in the software center, is it in the repositories?
<madnick> and when you installed the drivers for this, it did not install nvidia-settings?
<madnick> Look at Settings ->
<ChristopherNG> i havent installed prop drivers or any graphics drivers, tried doing it manually
<ChristopherNG> sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<ChristopherNG> shall i?
<madnick> No, you should get the proper driver if you dont have it :)
<ChristopherNG> i ok ive went system -> additional drivers
<ChristopherNG> its searched and there is an "experimental 3d support for nvidia cards"
<ChristopherNG> thats the only one, activate?
<madnick> sure, but also try typing: sudo nvidia-settings in a terminal
<ChristopherNG> The program 'nvidia-settings' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<ChristopherNG> i did sudo aswell
<ChristopherNG> i dont have it.
<madnick> okay, then activate that driver
<ChristopherNG> activating, i think i will need to reboot and come back
<madnick> It has been ages since I installed the nvidia drivers :)
<ChristopherNG> activated and in use, its asking me to reboot.
<ChristopherNG> brb
<ChristopherNG> back
<madnick> now rerun sudo nvidia-settings :)
<ChristopherNG> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo nvidia-settings
<ChristopherNG> sudo: nvidia-settings: command not found
<ChristopherNG> I think i have to get it from the repos
<ChristopherNG> it doesnt come with that driver i dont think
<madnick> Perhaps
<ChristopherNG> i tried it without sudo aswell.
<ChristopherNG> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ nvidia-settings
<ChristopherNG> The program 'nvidia-settings' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<ChristopherNG> sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<ChristopherNG> im going to get it from the repos ok?
<madnick> sure
<madnick> I find this whole deal very wierd, but Im still using 10.04 on the nvidia computer :)
<ChristopherNG> done ive got it
<ChristopherNG> ok ive typed "nvidia-settings" and its opened up
<madnick> then just set it up :)
<ChristopherNG> but I get a message "You do not appear to be using the Nvidia x driver please edit your X configuration file (just run 'nvidia-xconfig' as root and restart the x server"
<ChristopherNG> sudo nvidia-xconfig ? or do i need to edit it with a text editor?
<madnick> iirc it should do it all for you
<ChristopherNG> well there is an "ok" button there click it then?
<ChristopherNG> and ok button for that message i just tyoed.
<madnick> I don't really remember the details :)
<ChristopherNG> well how you gets your working?
<madnick> I got the driver from their website
<madnick> and installed it from there
<ChristopherNG> http://www.nvidia.co.uk/content/DriverDownload-March2009/confirmation.php?url=/XFree86/Linux-x86/280.13/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-280.13.run&lang=uk&type=GeForce
<ChristopherNG> that is the driver apparently i need.
<ChristopherNG> When i click to download, it opens up a bunch of text
<ChristopherNG> a .run is that a binary installer of somekind
<ChristopherNG> ?
<madnick> chmod +x file
<madnick> ./file
<ChristopherNG> ok let me use wget to download it
<ChristopherNG> kk wget worked and its in my home directory
<madnick> Sorry, I have to go for a bit, i bbl
<slipkid08> hey guys
<slipkid08> how do I upgrade my xubuntu to 11.10 A?
<Sysi> update-manager -d
<slipkid08> ah
<Sysi> alpha support at #ubuntu+1, I guess you already know to exept some flicks
<slipkid08> I know quite a bit about the CLI but I am still learning
<slipkid08> :)
<slipkid08> its gonna restart me
<slipkid08> late
<coyoteuk5> Hello can someone help me with the file manager thunor as regards my mp3 player
<xrdodrx> coyoteuk5, maybe
<xrdodrx> how are the two related? :)
<coyoteuk5> ok I got a creative mp player and when I delete the files on thep layer usung the file manager thry go to a thrash file on the player so I now have an mp 3 player that is full of stuff but I cannot delete them
<coyoteuk5> sorry for mispeling
<coyoteuk5> is it clear or do you have any questions
<xrdodrx> oh
<xrdodrx> I had this problem as well
<coyoteuk5> did you solve it
<xrdodrx> go to the root of your mp3 player's file system
<xrdodrx> hit ctrl+h
<xrdodrx> delete the ,Trash-1000 folder
<xrdodrx> shift+delete key
<xrdodrx> in the future when you want to delete a file use shift+delete instead of just hitting delete
<coyoteuk5> I got the folder open now I wil try it now
<coyoteuk5> its saying unable ot move file to wate basket
<coyoteuk5> waste
<coyoteuk5> one minute I am going to disconnect it and try it again
<coyoteuk5> No still the same message
<coyoteuk5> dso you think if I put it on the boards someone might have an idea
<coyoteuk5> well thank you for your help anyway
<coyoteuk5> I will try that
<ChristopherNG> Ok folks, I have a perfect mirror image on my television of my laptop.
<ChristopherNG> Here is how to do it if anyone has the same problem and they cant get the resolutions right.
<ChristopherNG> its 100%
<charlie-tca> ChristopherNG: why not write up a wiki page for it?
<ChristopherNG> charlie-tca: Thats actually a very good idea
<ChristopherNG> because I know there will be other people out there with the same problem who dont want to spend all day getting it fixed.
<ChristopherNG> charlie-tca: where to make the wiki?
<charlie-tca> something like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuDualMonitor maybe or similar
<charlie-tca> ?
<ChristopherNG> excellent
<ChristopherNG> It will be good to give something back to the community.
<charlie-tca> That pins it to Xubuntu, DualMonitor is whatever you think it should be
<charlie-tca> That would be great!
<ChristopherNG> charlie-tca: is it just me or does xubuntu not have "add new monitor" button like ubuntu?
<charlie-tca> I never heard of such a button
<charlie-tca> There are very definite differences between Ubuntu and Xubuntu, that may be one
<ChristopherNG> that is why it took me 7 hours to get my laptop to output correctly to the television.
<charlie-tca> That's why I say Xubuntu is not for new users of linux
<ChristopherNG> Basically if i use monitor A to output with my laptop.
<ChristopherNG> then I disattach A and connect a new screen B
<charlie-tca> It really is not as simple as Ubuntu to make work
<ChristopherNG> Xubuntu tries to make the same output for B as it was for A
<ChristopherNG> thats why i spent 7 hours trying to fix it
<ChristopherNG> I was tyring to tweak the settings for monitor A to fit B using xrandr lol!
<ChristopherNG> ...a little to the left, up, no down!
<ChristopherNG> waste of time.
<ChristopherNG> Im going to make a wiki for this tomorrow
<charlie-tca> apparently, I still use one monitor for each computer here
<charlie-tca> It seems so much easier
<ChristopherNG> with ubuntu or xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu, of course. I test everything, I run Xubuntu
<ChristopherNG> K, well just so everyone knows, If you attach a new monitor when you have been using a different one, Xubuntu will try outputting the same resolution on the new screen as it was for the old screen.
<ChristopherNG> ..so dont spend all day using xrandr trying to make the old settings for the old monitor fit the new one.
<ChristopherNG> I planned to setup my vps today! but never had the time lol!
<Matryx> can someone help me with this. I keep getting an error: file not found when booting into OPENELEC http://imageshack.us/f/814/parion.png/
#xubuntu 2011-08-11
<xubuntu590> Hello
<bl00dy> hey all i don't know how to login as root can somebody tell me ?
<bl00dy> nvm i found it
<charlie-tca> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<hylian> i just wanted to introduce myself. I was a Ubuntu-er, now I am a Xubuntu-er.
<orngjce223> Cool.
<orngjce223> You have company, I trust.
<hylian> I believe the move to unity will bring it's own xubuntu movement.
<hylian> xubuntu is a million times better than unity in every shape and form.
 * hylian meant xfce
<hylian> ubottu xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<hylian> ubottu !Xubuntu-Channels
<ubottu> Support: #xubuntu | Developer Discussion: #xubuntu-devel | Offtopic chatter: #xubuntu-offtopic
<xubuntu> help
<Sysi> impatience problem?
<jbrouhard> lol
<visitor1> re les gens
<bazhang> !fr | visitor1
<ubottu> visitor1: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<visitor1> sorry
<AlexDevilLX> Hi all
<AlexDevilLX> I'm currently using gnome
<AlexDevilLX> but i cant burn joilet disks
<knome> bazhang, well usually we're allowing people to greet on any language they want ;)
<Sysi> AlexDevilLX: triple crosspost already, congrats
<AlexDevilLX> What wm do you use?
<bazhang> AlexDevilLX, what does that have to do with burning dvd's
<AlexDevilLX> there is no joilet
<bazhang> AlexDevilLX, its JOLIET
<AlexDevilLX> in Xfburn
<Sysi> just burn data disk and it should work on any OS you can think of
<Sysi> if it isn't joliet, ufs works too
<AlexDevilLX> so i should use gnomebaker or xfburn?
<Sysi> whatever you prefer
<bazhang> AlexDevilLX, use what you wish.
<AlexDevilLX> they are similar
<bazhang> AlexDevilLX, so choose one.
<dean_> Hey all I have just installed Xubuntu so far it looks cool but I don't know whether you can confirm but it doesn't seem any lighter than Ubuntu is this the case?
<bazhang> dean_, depends
<dean_> bazhang, On what?
<bazhang> the full xubuntu-desktop?
<Sysi> it should use sligthly less RAM, otherly not really "lighter"
<bazhang> dean_, on what you installed
<dean_> bazhang, I have installed the cd
<dean_> bazhang, 11.04
<bazhang> xubuntu.iso ?
<dean_> bazhang, Yeah
<dean_> bazhang, I haven't installed it inside Ubuntu
<Sysi> if you have 1GB ram, it doesn't really matter what you're using
<dean_> I have 1.5gb ram
<Sysi> shouldn't notice any difference beetween desktops
<Sysi> *between
<dean_> Could someone tell me if 11.04 is better than 10.04?
<Sysi> it has newer xfce and newer kernel, but 10.04 is LTS
<bazhang> dean_, entirely subjective
<dean_> bazhang, Reason I ask is cos Ubuntu 11.04 sucks didn't know whether Xubuntu had issues too
<bazhang> dean_, sucks is not very clear
<bazhang> dean_, if you want to actually get support, ie troubleshoot
<dean_> Ok I mean Unity lol
<bazhang> classic is available
<AlexDevilLX> wow
<AlexDevilLX> gnomebaker
<AlexDevilLX> wow
<AlexDevilLX> shiki-wise on xfce
<bazhang> ?
<Sysi> IRC isn't blog
<dean_> AlexDevilLX, Is gnomebaker equivalent too k3b?
<AlexDevilLX> no
<dean_> bazhang, I was mainly asking whether performance should be a lot faster on Xubuntu
<AlexDevilLX> but it supports JOLIET
<Sysi> bazhang: what is the point of trolling where you can kick him?
<dean_> Is Xfburn any good cos for some reason I can't use Brasero
<bazhang> dean_, whats the error
<Sysi> xfburn has worked well for me (better than brasero)
<dean_> Cd Drive isn't authorised or something like that
<bazhang> indeed
<bazhang> dean_, pastebin the actual full error
<dean_> bazhang, Its gone now but I experienced it when I burnt the Xubuntu iso had to use k3b but obviously I want a non kde burner
<dean_> Ok well one more question before I leave you alone can Chromium have  a adblock like firefox?
<Sysi> k3b is great burner, but xfburn has worked for me also
<dean_> Sysi, I will give it a go thanks for that
<bazhang> dean_, not sure about that; does the chromium homepage or the preferences reference that?
<dean_> bazhang, Theres one for Chrome but not Chromium
<Sysi> chrome extensions work on chromium
<Sysi> at least both adblocks work
<dean_> Sysi, Oh ok cool I will give it a go I find Firefox a tiny bit slower than Chromium but thats just my opinion lol
<Sysi> (a fact actually, I just prefer firefox usability)
<dean_> Sysi, I find even with adblock it still has them pop up regardless what list I use
<dean_> Can someone tell me how to enable quick filter on Xubuntu its really annoying not been able to use it on here?
<dean_> On Synaptic sorry
<AlexDevilLX> ok
<AlexDevilLX> Hi all
<AlexDevilLX> Can i make http://alexdevillx.deviantart.com/#/d4123gc in XFCE
<AlexDevilLX> i mean sound icon with sound settings and rhythmbox
<AlexDevilLX> envelope with pidgin
<AlexDevilLX> ibus
<Sysi> it's there by default on xubuntu
<AlexDevilLX> same icons?
<AlexDevilLX> like in screenshot?
<Sysi> any icon theme you want
<AlexDevilLX> ok
<AlexDevilLX> whats lock screen command
<Sysi> xflock4, default binding ctrl alt del iirc
<AlexDevilLX> xfce vs awesome?
<bazhang> !best | AlexDevilLX
<ubottu> AlexDevilLX: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<bazhang> AlexDevilLX, /join #ubuntu-bots
<Sysi> awesome is just a WM, you can use it on xfce
<AlexDevilLX> ah
<Sysi> install and try is fairly good method to do things
<AlexDevilLX> should i use xfce or gnome
<charlie-tca> Please stop asking
<charlie-tca> You are the only one that can make these decisions.
<AlexDevilLX> ok
<AlexDevilLX> what are default apps?
<SaaMmY> xfce
<charlie-tca> Those applications installed when you install a distribution
<SaaMmY> in xubuntu
<AlexDevilLX> ubuntu or slackware
<AlexDevilLX> i want to become linux pro
<bazhang> AlexDevilLX, thats enough
<charlie-tca> AlexDevilLX: You have been asked many times to stop asking which is best/which to use
<AlexDevilLX> ok
<AlexDevilLX> I'll stop that
<charlie-tca> Asking again will get you kicked from this channel, it is not going to get another warning
<AlexDevilLX> I'll not do that because i'll need to get tech support from this channel
<hylian> is there a way to richt click a image and have the option of setting that image as wallpaper in xfce?
<AlexDevilLX> heh
<charlie-tca> hylian: not at this time.
<AlexDevilLX> there should be scripts to do that
<hylian> good to know, i guess i'll have to do some google-ing again...
<AlexDevilLX> try thundar scripts
<gridcube> thunar
<hylian> i found this... xfconf-query -c xfce4-desktop -p /backdrop/screen0/monitor0/image-path -s %f
<hylian> i could build my own script using that method, I think...
<hylian> hey thanks guys, there's a thunar wallpaper plugin already made :)
<LogicallyDashing> My window decorations are gone. I have purged every package in xubuntu-desktop that's not also in ubuntu-minimal, and reinstalled, and I still have no window decorations. What do I do.
<charlie-tca> Is the xfwm app running?
<charlie-tca> how about xfsettingsd ?
<charlie-tca> ubuntu is not the same as xubuntu, I don't which packages they use to control that.
<charlie-tca> Did you install compiz?
<LogicallyDashing> xfwm doesn't seem to be running
<LogicallyDashing> weird
<charlie-tca> Alt+F2, xfwm4
<LogicallyDashing> ...that did it
<LogicallyDashing> I wonder why that didn't start at login? I'll check my session
<LogicallyDashing> Thanks charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> It does get lost sometimes, if it doesn't start next time, add it to Settings -> Sessions and Startup, Autostart tab
<gridcube> charlie-tca: thats one of the top 10 :D
<charlie-tca> Please!
<AlexDevilLX> Hi, where can i get xubuntu 11.10 with kernel v3 for 32bit in DVD
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for 11.10 questions AlexDevilLX
<hylian> i installed cups-pdf because i like to back things up that way, especially internet orders. anyways, in ubuntu it would put the file it created in the pdf folder under /home/username. but in my xubuntu it is not there, any suggestions?
<Sysi> create that folder yourself
<hylian> um, the folder IS there, the files i printed with "cups-pdf" are not, but supposed to be.
<hylian> Sysi, um, the folder IS there, the files i printed with "cups-pdf" are not, but supposed to be.
<hylian> ok, they were not there before, but now have shown up...??
<hylian> well, thanks anyways...
<charlie-tca> AlexDevilLX: Xubuntu does not create any dvd builds
<charlie-tca> You can get the daily images for cd at
<charlie-tca> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<charlie-tca> that's wrong
<gridcube> but they are pretty unstable might i say
<charlie-tca> repy is !daily #xubuntu Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Xubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/
<charlie-tca> They are development images, and will break after installing
<gridcube> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/          doenst exist
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> that too
<charlie-tca> we are trying to find what broke, though
<AlexDevilLX> what?
<AlexDevilLX> X(
<charlie-tca> All daily-live / Desktop images for 11.10 are broken today
<charlie-tca> You can install using the Alternate / daily image, but read the release notes and support for 11.10 will be in #ubuntu+1
<ChristopherNG> Hello, HOpe everyone is doing good today
<gridcube> :) better than some worse than others
<ChristopherNG> oh btw grid I got my HDMI output sorted 100%
<ChristopherNG> CHarlie asked me to write a wiki how to on on for xubuntu
<ChristopherNG> From what I can tell alot of the problem is because unlike ubuntu there is no "add monitor" button in the display settings for xubuntu.
<ChristopherNG> Also if you were outputting to a different monitor using xubuntu, Xubuntu for some reason triest to make the same output for the old monitor to the new monitor.
<ChristopherNG> So spending all day playing around with xrandr to change the old settings for the old monitor to meet the requirements of the new screen is completely pointless.
<charlie-tca> That's why a wiki page explaining how to in Xubuntu would help. We know there is a difference, but if the user that never tried Ubuntu wanted to do it, how would it work?
<ChristopherNG> charlie-tca: Im running a test with a xubuntu 10.04 lts to see if it works for it.
<charlie-tca> Great!
<ChristopherNG> em, anyone got any ideas how to get sound from the hdmi of my laptop out from my television speakers?
<ChristopherNG> hdmi carries both sound and picture
<Sysi> try with pavucontrol
<ChristopherNG> im trying using pavucontrol not much luck so far
<gridcube> ChristopherNG: http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=5371
<charlie-tca> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<charlie-tca> reply is !daily #xubuntu Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Xubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/
<charlie-tca> !no, !daily #xubuntu Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Xubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/
<ubottu> charlie-tca: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<charlie-tca> !no, daily #xubuntu Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Xubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/
<ubottu> charlie-tca: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Unit193> .. !daily-#xubuntu is <reply#xubuntu Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Xubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/>
<Unit193> Almost like that (Close the reply )
<charlie-tca> did it work?
<Unit193> !daily-#xubuntu is <repl>y#xubuntu Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Xubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/>
<Unit193> "Your edit request has been forwarded to #ubuntu-ops.  Thank you for your attention to detail"
<charlie-tca> That's better then
<Unit193> Close, I cut off the y
<Unit193> Wouldn't you like that for #xubuntu-devel too?
<charlie-tca> I don't care so much there, most of the users come in here looking
<charlie-tca> I suppose it would be nice, but it is needed here more
<Unit193> You in #ubuntu-ops ?
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Xubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/
<charlie-tca> very nice
<charlie-tca> Thanks for your help with that
<Unit193> Sure, the person in -ops did most :D
<ChristopherNG> Although im a full time accounting student, im thinking of taking on a part time course to get a CCNA from cisco as more of a hobby is that a good or bad idea?
<ChristopherNG> Ie doing my degree work and getting a CCNA
<ChristopherNG> dang i thought this was offtopic sorry
<charlie-tca> I don't have an answer. I have no certificates newer than 10 years old
<TheSheep> ChristopherNG: maybe join offtopic? :)
<ChristopherNG> lol
<rdegges> hi all, quick question: I'd like to basically replace the default xubuntu terminal program with the gnome terminal. Is this possible? How can I do this?
<charlie-tca> um, apt-get install gnome-terminal, apt-get remove xfce4-terminal
<jarnos> re
<jarnos> rdegges, set it in applications > settings > settings manager > preferred applications
<charlie-tca> Good point
<CrazyGir> does xubuntu do anything funky with grub's menu.lst in 11.04?
<CrazyGir> I don't have /boot/grub/menu.lst as one would expect
<charlie-tca> Shouldn't be one
<jarnos> CrazyGir, it uses newer version of grub that is configured differently.
<charlie-tca> menu.lst was in grub1, we have used grub2 for a couple of releases already
<charlie-tca> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<CrazyGir>  okies, thank you
<CrazyGir> is it me, or is all the coolness of Grub2 shadowed by the fact that none of it is decipherable any more?
<CrazyGir> I'd like to add an entry, one would have hoped that had been made simpler, not more complicated :P
<charlie-tca> Read those references, they explain how to add your entry in /etc/grub
<CrazyGir> I'm ok there
<charlie-tca> oh, maybe that is /etc/grub.d/
<CrazyGir> my comments were about increasing complexity
<CrazyGir> something linux seems (to me) to continue to fail to improve
<meth3> i think having xubuntu-desktop installed while trying to upgrade ubuntu broke the dist-upgrade... it stopped in the middle of it and complained about xubuntu-desktop missing some deps and then apparently it looks like it never finished installing correctly.. when i do it again it says everything is up to date but the deafult ubuntu desktop is clearly not unity .. and allot of things are weird like clicking on the sound icon doens't la
<meth3> the deafult sound card tool doesn't launch at all either
<charlie-tca> That is probably true
<Sysi> how did you so the upgrade?
<Sysi> s/so/do
<charlie-tca> maybe remove xubuntu-desktop, then install ubuntu-desktop
<meth3> lol yea i could try that i guess
<meth3> i just used their tool
<charlie-tca> Yes, 10.10 to 11.04 fails if more than one -desktop meta-package is installed
<meth3> that really really sucks
<meth3> the tool should detect that
<meth3> at least a warning
<meth3> it's not called like unity-desktop now or something ?
<charlie-tca> Believe that was in the release notes for 11.04
<charlie-tca> no
<meth3> not that i even want unity.. from my experience it makes old machines slower
<charlie-tca> unity is just the shell-session
<meth3> well yea perhaps i should have read but then again the tool says, "upgrade to new distro! just click here!" and for normal people they will never read.. ubuntu=normal-people-distro
<charlie-tca> classic is gnome2, if you prefer not to have unity
<charlie-tca> Well, where do they warn you then?
<meth3> they should integrate it right into the update tool
<charlie-tca> normal people don't really add other desktops, either.
<meth3> lol
<meth3> but their friends might for htem :]
<meth3> then again they actually might though if you just browse the site it talks about other versions of ubuntu
<Sysi> meth3: complain after you've checked if you get problems after removing other desktop and finished upgrade :)
<meth3> well it's not just complaining it's progress right ?
<meth3> if someone asks me which linux / how to get linux  i tell them to use ubuntu cause it was classically marketed as easy to use alternative to main stream os like windows
<charlie-tca> hopefully those same "friends" will learn to tell people to read the notes before doing things
<meth3> ah i can't tell my mom to do that.. anyway i started the upgrade but none the less ubuntu is supposed to , "just work" ..
<Sysi> charlie-tca: it propably would be wise to attach release notes / upgrade guide to update manager
<meth3> maybe it was there..
<meth3> but i can't see why instead of notes it could just on it's own detect if more than one desktop is installed and tell the user to make a choice.. or better yet why does it break in the first place ?
<meth3> probably better to just make it work correctly with more than one installed
<charlie-tca> Well, if we could, we would...
<Sysi> canonical killing other desktops :G
<meth3> it was probably something they didn't forsee ? but by now ubuntu should be used to this..
<charlie-tca> Sysi: I don't canonical is responsible for that. I believe it goes to Ubuntu/Unity
<charlie-tca> Any way, it makes no difference. It is noted, and it does happen.
<meth3> Sysi: well i could definitively picture of default ubuntu doesn't know how to upgrade xubuntu properly.. but xubuntu-desktop being installed caused the normal ubuntu desktop to not upgrade properly ..
<Sysi> I wonder if it's still there in 11.10
<charlie-tca> Complaints noted
<charlie-tca> I guess reading the release notes would say, huh?
<meth3> well beyond release notes .. I'm thinking more of how to fix it now so it doesn't do this
<meth3> is there a team that works on the update manager /
<charlie-tca> Bugs are on file for it
<meth3> i could probably help
<meth3> or would be interested
<meth3> hm there is no #ubuntu-dev ?
<Sysi> !dev
<ubottu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<meth3> cool thanks
<meth3> is there steps documented on how to fix it once you already tried to do a dist upgrade with more htan one desktop installed ?
<meth3> I'm installing ubuntu-desktop right now but just asking for later
<charlie-tca> The only workaround is remove all but one desktop, upgrade, install other desktops again
<meth3> yea but to late for that
<meth3> now i gotta fix it
<dean> Hey all I have just installed all my programs and updates and I had to reboot when it started up it came up with a message showing starting without admin priviledges what does this mean?
<dean> You will not be able to apply any changes. However, you can still export the marked changes or create a download script for them.
<meth3> hm apparently i don't have hardware support for unity
<Sysi> if you want to check it out, you can install unity-2d
<meth3> i have used it before but when i login to a user for the first time i get a message about not being able to support it
<meth3> i guess it needs 3d acceleration ?
<meth3> oh i see what your saying
<dean> Can anyone see my messages?
<meth3> no
<dean> thanks meth3
<slipkid08> hello all
<charlie-tca> !hi | slipkid08
<ubottu> slipkid08: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Troy^> will doing a sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop from a regular ubuntu 11.04 cause any issues?
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> well it shouldnt
<Troy^> so i will still have all my other gui's
<GridCube> yes
<Troy^> im a gnome 2 user
<Troy^> i just want to give xfce a go
<GridCube> ;) welcome to try it
<Troy^> i hate unity, and dont want to try gnome 3 :S
<Troy^> so when 11.10 comes out ill probablly use xfce if i like it
<GridCube> :( hating is bad, you should dislike, not hate
<Troy^> ok well i dislike
<Troy^> lol
<GridCube> oh well i do dislike unity a lot, but then again i've always been a xubuntu user
<Troy^> yea im a big gnome 2 fan
<GridCube> I like it better than gnome or kde since like ever, but then again its a question of personal tastes, xfce has a thing for simplicity, that might make some people scream, like for example, you cant just toss arround icons on your desktop because it needs to fit into an "icon grid" sort of saying, i like that, some people don't
<Troy^> it added tons of apps to my gnome applications list
<Troy^> :S
<ChristopherNG> Anyone else notice that sometimes the desktop wallpaper they select disappears the next time they reboot?
<charlie-tca> then either xfsettingsd or xfwm4 did not start
#xubuntu 2011-08-12
<charlie-tca> ChristopherNG: check out bug 708957
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 708957 in linux (Ubuntu) "no more hdmi audio output" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/708957
<charlie-tca> Might have help getting that sound at the tv
<charlie-tca> Use Alt+f2, xfsettingsd or Alt+F2, xfwm4 and see if the wallpaper comes back
<ChristopherNG> charlie-tca: thanks!
<charlie-tca> yw
<ChristopherNG> How many hours you spend in here a week btw?
<charlie-tca> me?
<charlie-tca> one
<charlie-tca> or two
<ChristopherNG> haha! joke!
<Gr33n> hello
<Gr33n> anyone around?
<GridCube> nope
<GridCube> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<knome> GridCube, you missed him by two minutes.
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> that happens to me a lot XD i have part/joins hided
<charlie-tca> What happened to the three minute rule?
<firewall> Hey, what do i have to edit to make normal faenza icons show up here http://imgur.com/a/lYHgF#F7Nuh
<firewall> thats docky btw
<charlie-tca> Don't know how to make them show in docky.
<firewall> charlie-tca: what do you use then?
<charlie-tca> Normally, just switch to them in Settings -> Settings Manager -> Appearance, icons tab
<charlie-tca> I use what comes in Xubuntu
<JoeR1> I was told to come here and ask for charlie
<GridCube> charlie-tca ?
<JoeR1> your guess is as good as mine
<JoeR1> they only said charlie
<GridCube> what problem do you have JoeR1
<GridCube> yep im sure he is
<JoeR1> get comfy this will take a sec
<GridCube> he is The Charlie
<JoeR1> OK, so the symptoms: windows no longer have the min/max/exit controls, the Background doesn't appear, (I'm using Xubuntu) the contextual desktop menu does not appear, many windows cannot be moved once opened, many windows, after being opened, cannot be interacted with, windows no longer "lock" to the sides of the screen
<GridCube> yes common problem
<GridCube> easy fix
<JoeR1> seriously?
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> press alt-f2
<GridCube> and write xfwm4
<GridCube> and run
<JoeR1> well i am logged in a root right now because my profile was nigh unusable
<GridCube> you should never do that
<JoeR1> yeah yeah I know
<GridCube> just saying
<JoeR1> but I know what I'm doing and I had no choice any usability was not coming from my profile
<GridCube> ok
<GridCube> execute xfwm4 from alt+f2 launcher
<GridCube> that should fix things
<JoeR1> sweet, I am amazed I haven't heard about this sooner
<GridCube> :D you should come here first if you use xubuntu
<GridCube> also im making the top 10 common problems list
<GridCube> XD
<JoeR1> well mot of my issues aren't x specific
<GridCube> this was number 5
<GridCube> :) did it fixed your problems?
<JoeR1> what is number 1?
<GridCube> "my sound isn't working how do i fix that"
<JoeR1> yes this did solve my problem and usually after I wade through the mounds of idiocracy in #ubuntu I can get a useful answer
<GridCube> but im not doing them in any order im just parsing common questions as i find them on the logs
<GridCube> :D glad to know
<JoeR1> well my sound works fine
<GridCube> :P many people don'ts
<GridCube> don'ts now thats wrong
<JoeR1> i had that problem when i ran xubuntu on my ps3 but never here in the x86 world
<GridCube> oh, look at that don'ts is correct
<GridCube> oh i never runend anything on a ps3, as i dont own one XD
<JoeR1> found it for $100 on craigslist
<JoeR1> a year and a half ago
<GridCube> nice, where i live there is no craiglist, well there is but is pretty much useless, anyway
<JoeR1> where is that?
<GridCube> argentina :)
<JoeR1> ah so I see
<firewall> Can you remove some of the space between the indicators plugin icons in the panels?
<JoeR1> firewall - easily
<firewall> JoeR1: how?
<JoeR1> right click on the panel and go to panel preferences
<JoeR1> right click-> panel -> panel preferences
<firewall> and then?
<JoeR1> then select the items tab
<firewall> ya
<JoeR1> do you see "Separator"
<firewall> Ah no thats something else
<JoeR1> those are the spaces so get rid of the ones you want gone
<firewall> between the different icons in the indicator plugin
<JoeR1> yes, they will be there
<JoeR1> you mean on the right of the panel where all the indicators show up right?
<firewall> http://i.imgur.com/66wQt.jpg
<JoeR1> oh well, you'll figure it out I have to go fix this junk box
<JoeR1> ok one sec
<JoeR1> well I really do hate to look and run but I am currently logged in as root and I would like to get my system running right again so I don't have to use the root account, you can also ask the Ubuntu room, they often have useful info and this should be an X specific issue
<JoeR1> should NOT be
<JoeR1> sorry
<GridCube> this actually is
<GridCube> firewall, im pretty sure you can't do that, you can't edit spaces between icons i mean
<firewall> that sucks =(
<firewall> its just so uneven =(
<GridCube> you can edit the pngs and try again?
<xrdodrx> firewall, what's the issue?
<firewall> just trying to remove some of the space between the icons ONLY in the indicator plugin
<xrdodrx> firewall, I'm more curious as to why you think it looks uneven
<xrdodrx> care to share a screenshot?
<firewall> http://i.imgur.com/66wQt.jpg
<firewall> well in comparison to the battery/quick synergy  icon
<xrdodrx> it's an optical illusion
<xrdodrx> because the network icon fills in the corners
<xrdodrx> while the others don't
<knome> the indicator plugin does leave padding between the icons. nothing you can do about it, afaik.
<xrdodrx> it appears that the network icon is closer to the others
<xrdodrx> the only thing you can do is come up with an alternate network icon
<knome> night ->
<firewall> i can deal
<firewall> what i dont understand is why docky doesnt use the icons for the terminal  http://imgur.com/a/lYHgF#F7Nuh and Thunar
<firewall> because the pinned ones work, but when i start the applications they go back to the default icon
<JoeR1> hey gridcube, are you still around?
<JoeR1> GridCube, xfwm4 didn't work
<JoeR1> ok is anyone out there?
<GridCube> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<GridCube> JoeR1, how it didnt work?
<JoeR1> No, it did not
<GridCube> mmm so you don't have windows borders?
<GridCube> decorations and such
<JoeR1> correct
<JoeR1> only on my account
<JoeR1> root works fine
<GridCube> mmm i see i guess you need to delete some config files and relogin so they start over
<GridCube> i don't remember what those are right now tho
<JoeR1> when i executed xfwm4 the output was gdm: can't init display - or something similar
<GridCube> what... thats new
<JoeR1> I could probably go get the exact output if you wish
<GridCube> try to move ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfwm4.xml   anywhere else
<GridCube> sure
<JoeR1> ok, this will take a moment because I have to log out and come bacck
<JoeR1> No such luck
<JoeR1> moving the xfwm4.xml file to another location did nothing except make the startup seem to take longer
<charlie-tca> JoeR1: next step is to try Alt+F2, xfsettingsd
<JoeR1> must be the charlie I had been sent in search of
<charlie-tca> But you have to be at the desktop for that to work
<charlie-tca> I might be
<charlie-tca> I was eating
<JoeR1> I assume you mean the desktop of the affected account
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> what release of Xubuntu are you using?
<JoeR1> that is unfortuante because I have to log in as root to conatct these rooms so that means I will have to leave and come back
<JoeR1> 11.04
<charlie-tca> okay, let me give you a few commands to try when you login, then
<JoeR1> very well
<charlie-tca> all work in Alt+F2, or if run in terminal, add & to the end after a space.
<charlie-tca> like     xfwm4 &
<charlie-tca> if in Alt+F2, & is not needed
<JoeR1> i understand
<JoeR1> one moment, I will need to get some paper
<JoeR1> I have returned
<charlie-tca> First we use     xfwm4
<JoeR1> tried and failed
<charlie-tca> then we use     xfsettingsd
<charlie-tca> then we try
<charlie-tca> xfce4-settings-helper
<charlie-tca> xfce4-session
<charlie-tca> xfwm4
<charlie-tca> xfdesktop4
<charlie-tca> Let me back up the logs and read this again, now
<JoeR1> very well
<charlie-tca> one of those will fix it, unless you installed compiz, then the fix is remove compiz
<charlie-tca> well, run      xfwm4 --replace     to replace it, actually
<JoeR1> one moment
<JoeR1> compiz is not installed
<charlie-tca> no spaces in any of those commands, and make sure the dashes are in the right place. It will fix you up.
<JoeR1> very well, I shall report back upon success or failure
<charlie-tca> Why would anyone tell him ask for me?
<JoeR1> are you still available charlie-tca ?
<charlie-tca> yeah
<charlie-tca> I am here much of time
<JoeR1> a minor victory has been achieved, upon running xfwm4 in a terminal instead of alt-f2 it did restore functionality of the windows but the rest of the desktop is still incapacitated
<charlie-tca> how ?
<JoeR1> also I have exhausted your commands without any further successes
<charlie-tca> windows now have title bars, what is not working? refresh my memory
<JoeR1> the desktop contextual menu is still missing, the desktop background still does not load
<JoeR1> although windows do now appear in the panel
<charlie-tca> desktop contextual menu? The right click menu?
<JoeR1> in fact I dare say 100% of the window functions are back
<JoeR1> yes
<charlie-tca> What does the background look like, is it light gray, striped, dark, ?
<JoeR1> it is a solid color, I would call it beige/brown
<charlie-tca> Did you install Xubuntu or Ubuntu (and add Xfce)?
<JoeR1> Xubuntu straight, I added nothing
<charlie-tca> and you don't have the right-click menu on the empty deskto?
<JoeR1> correct
<charlie-tca> desktop isn't running
<JoeR1> seems that way
<charlie-tca> Alt+F2, xfdesktop4
<JoeR1> very well, I shall try that again - one moment please
<JoeR1> No command 'xfdesktop4' found, did you mean:  Command 'xfdesktop' from package 'xfdesktop4' (universe) xfdesktop4: command not found
<JoeR1> xfdesktop - failed to parse argument : cannot open display
<JoeR1> have I, perhaps, missed something?
<charlie-tca> That's correct. leave the 4 off
<charlie-tca> xfdesktop
<JoeR1> keep reading
<charlie-tca> Then it's running already
<JoeR1> that is the output from termnal yes
<charlie-tca> You have a menu in the upper left?
<JoeR1> lower left, but yes I have access to my panel
<charlie-tca> Menu -> Settings -> Settings Manager -> Desktop
<JoeR1> continue
<charlie-tca> first tab, background
<JoeR1> continue
<charlie-tca> right side, check on single image?
<JoeR1> done
<charlie-tca> was it already checked?
<JoeR1> I suspect i have already tried this and it was of no use
<JoeR1> yes
<JoeR1> I already tried this
<charlie-tca> which image is highlighted?
<JoeR1> xubuntu-karmic-gdm.png
<charlie-tca> okay, close the settings
<JoeR1> done
<JoeR1> if you will excuse me for a moment i am going to have a smoke
<charlie-tca> You are using gdm, right?
<JoeR1> it what way do you mean that?
<charlie-tca> The login manager
<charlie-tca> When you login to the desktop, are you doing it through the CLI or the display manager?
<JoeR1> to be honest, I do not know
<JoeR1> well gdm is installed
<JoeR1> one moment
<JoeR1> i am back now
<JoeR1> also I think I misrepresented the situation, the desktop contextual menu is there but it is missing many of the options such as "Open Terminal Here" or the application list
<JoeR1> also the desktop icons do not snap into place on a grid, they are free floating as it were
<charlie-tca> That's because something isn't running
<charlie-tca> But I don't know what
<JoeR1> indeed, it is perplexing
<JoeR1> there must be a script similar to the old autoexec.bat files from windows correct?
<charlie-tca> yeah, but quite involved
<charlie-tca> try this, in the terminal,
<JoeR1> invoolved is fine, do you have a name of the file?
<charlie-tca> xfdesktop --reload
<JoeR1> very well
<charlie-tca> make sure it is two dashes
<JoeR1> I will do it but when i ran xfdesktop it output to assume reload and therefore did it itself
<charlie-tca> I still don't think the desktop started
<JoeR1> no effect
<charlie-tca> Tell you it can't find the display again?
<JoeR1> no, it output nothing and nothing happened, my system monitor seems to believe that xfdesktop is running
<JoeR1> it is listed in the processes
<charlie-tca> You didn't carry the /home from an old install?
<JoeR1> no
<JoeR1> nothing is carried from any old installs
<charlie-tca> Check that xfce4-session, xfce4-settings-helper, xfwm4, and xfdesktop are running
<charlie-tca> The only thing I know to try is a restart, not a log out, but an actual restart
<charlie-tca> Unless someone else can jump in with a suggestion, please?
<JoeR1> ok one moment
<JoeR1> all are running\
<JoeR1> could I please have the name of the file i asked about earlier?
<charlie-tca> xfwm4 ?
<JoeR1> the autexec.bat-lik file
<charlie-tca> oh
<charlie-tca> sure
<charlie-tca> /etc/gdm/ , startxfce4, startx, files in /etc/init.d, files in /etc/init
<charlie-tca> linux isn't windows. We have to start many files to make it all work
<charlie-tca> and those have to start these files we been playing with
<JoeR1> I understand that, but I intend to see if any files that are meant to be started are not being started
<charlie-tca> and if they all start in the proper sequence, and kick each other properly, it works :()
<charlie-tca> hm, TBH, I have a list of about 123 files that start on boot
<charlie-tca> If one fails, you don't get the desktop properly
<JoeR1> indeed, and I intend to look through these
<JoeR1> I take it you have never had to scour lines of code
<charlie-tca> I have probably read every file in /etc
<charlie-tca> and investigated many in /usr
<JoeR1> then I fail to see why you would want to try to talk me out of this, it is not a big deal really
<charlie-tca> I also have written several public domain programs back in my day
<charlie-tca> I didn't
<charlie-tca> I gave several directories to start with
<charlie-tca> /etc/gdm/ , startxfce4, startx, files in /etc/init.d, files in /etc/init
<JoeR1> I apologize, I must have misunderstood
<charlie-tca> Also check out /etc/rc2.d
<charlie-tca> The rest of the rc??? are no longer used with upstart
<charlie-tca> I just don't have individual file names at the ready here. There are just too many that get involved in starting things
<JoeR1> very well, I only wish this was the first time linux had been disappointing, I suspect that Ubuntu is ill suited for power users like myself
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu as a distribution is aimed at new users from windows. It is quite hard on the experienced user and sometimes on the power user
<JoeR1> could you recommend a distro better suited to the intermediate/power user?
<charlie-tca> I don't know, maybe gentoo is better. Arch is very good if you want to learn everything there is to know. It comes as nothing and you build it item by item
<charlie-tca> I hear very little about fedora
<charlie-tca> MIght be worth asking that in #xfce, if you like Xfce as a desktop.
<charlie-tca> Kubuntu with KDE is supposed to be very configurable, with lots of eye candy
<charlie-tca> Lot of power users go to KDE, because of the configurablility
<JoeR1> I chose Xubuntu because someone said it use fewer resources (back when I was running it on my PS3) and then I became fond of the desktop contextual menu
<JoeR1> if you will excuse me I am going to go restart the gmd
<JoeR1> I have returned
<JoeR1> charlie-tca, thank you for your help, by virtue of your advice all functions have been restored
<JoeR1> I must go now, thank you again
<slipkid08> hey everyone
<slipkid08> I am running this chat through terminal irssi. totally kick ass
<slipkid08> :)
<jrmy> idk how to use irssi well enough
<slipkid08> it's really nice
<visitor1> after one of the last update my screen resolution changes after login, but only after the network connection is established
<visitor1> nvidia graphics card, xubuntu 10.04 lts
<jrmy> i suppose i can read how to do multiple things liek in xchat
<visitor1> it changes to interlaced and i have to change it back and after that its working ok
<slipkid08> so how is everyone tonight
<slipkid08> helloooooo?
<slipkid08> O.o
<slipkid08> you are known as yourself ;)
<therugi> am i allowed to ask for help here?
<jrmy> doesn't seem like much happens around this time of day
<jarnos> I think Xubuntu is not responsive. Opening the Applications menu takes sometimes about 5 seconds by 1.6GHz Intel Atom minilaptop that has 1GB RAM.
<TheSheep> jarnos: do you have any free space left in your home directory?
<jarnos> TheSheep, 2.6GB
<TheSheep> jarnos: does the ~/.cache directory exist and is not set to read-only?
<jarnos> TheSheep, yes
<TheSheep> jarnos: is you home on a network-mounted drive?
<jarnos> TheSheep, no
<TheSheep> and it takes 5s every time, or only the first time after you install something?
<jarnos> TheSheep, not every time
<TheSheep> jarnos: it does take longer when there were cahnges it the menu -- it has to rebuild it, that's normal
<TheSheep> (perhaps it could display the old menu and update it when it finishes rebuilding, but for some reason they didn't do it that way)
<jarnos> TheSheep, 5 sec is still too much.
<TheSheep> they accept patches
<jarnos> TheSheep, why don't they rebuild it when they change it?
<TheSheep> jarnos: to reflect the changes
<TheSheep> jarnos: the language in which the menu entries is described is so complicated, that it's faster to recompute the whole menu from scratch than to try to figure out what changed
<TheSheep> jarnos: it's the same language that gnome uses
<jarnos> TheSheep, it takes long time to open the menu after restart. Sometimes I have to click it twice, or maybe I am not patient enough.
<TheSheep> jarnos: there might be some regression in there, personally I didn't notice a problem, but you might want to report a bug
<danaka> heya
<CrazyGir> does grub2 do anything special to totally hijack the bootloader?
<CrazyGir> I have just installed OpenBSD on my laptop, leaving in place my xubuntu partitions (I might come back to this, I'm running through some tests on this laptop), and flagging the OpenBSD partition as bootable, yet grub still takes over
<Sysi> grub2 is the bootloader
<CrazyGir> ok, I'll rephrase..
<CrazyGir> is grub2 doing some new magick that it didn't before, ineffect hijacking the boot sequence?
<CrazyGir> If I installed Windows on a partition, one would expect it would take over the boot process from grub
<CrazyGir> I've done the same with OpenBSD in the past, and succeeded in this, and I'm not sure why grub would do this now, but I am not familiar with how grub2 is diffent in this regard
<Sysi> if you select installer to write bootloader into MBR it should do that
<Sysi> nothing should be able to prevent that
<Sysi> you can select if you want to install grub2 to partition or to MBR
<CrazyGir> right
<CrazyGir> theoretcially, grub should not be running :)
<CrazyGir> ah, openbsd was nice and did not overwrite my MBR because I was leaving my partition structure in place :)
<CrazyGir> fdisk -u <disk> in openbsd changes that, sorry for the noise, grub is not to blame
<CrazyGir> :P
<gigenieks> Hello all, I was using nLite for creating MINIMAL XP installation .iso which I would use to install in Xubuntu via Virtual Box. But nLite didn't make .iso file it made directory with subdirectories and files. Question is how can I make .ISO file from them? Can I do it in Xubuntu? Or will I need to go in second PC in Windows to do that?
<gigenieks> Xfburn for example have option to "burn image" not to make "image (.iso file)".
<Sysi> I think that's problem with nlite, not xubuntu
<Sysi> you should first find out what you'd need to actually do with those files
<gigenieks> not an issue, I have all files (which if I had .iso image would be in that iso) Again: it's like if you had iso image to extract all files from it you get what I have now, and there is process in other way i.e. you have files and you want to create from them iso image
<gigenieks> Get it? :)
<gigenieks> So you are saying in Xubuntu one can't create .iso image?? :O
<gigenieks> ALL the files needed I have.
<Sysi> of course you can *somehow* create .iso, but how you're so sure that your ..blob would boot
<Sysi> as ansver, I don't know how to create .iso but I could try google
<jbrouhard> eh.. huh?
<Sysi> mkisofs -o /path/to/xp.iso /path/to/files
<Sysi> genisoimage should also work, if xfburn can't burn into virtual disk
<gigenieks> just to clarify "mkisofs" and "genisoimage" is terminal commands?
<Sysi> terminal apps yes
<gigenieks> which is already available in Xubuntu? (*buntu)
<Sysi> install if it isn't
<jbrouhard> sudo apt-get install mkisofs genisoimage i bet LOL
<jbrouhard> or just do a sudo apt-cache search for those terms if all else fails
<gigenieks> and what you ment with "if xfburn can't burn into virtual disk"?
<Sysi> just other one needed
<Sysi> gigenieks: if it can't create .iso files
<Sysi> burn data disk but set it to make virtual cd, .iso
<gigenieks> Sysi: it can as far as I checked ONLY make "Burn Image (Burn a prepared compilation, i.e. and .ISO file)" I don't have an .ISO file. I want to create one from directory I have. I would also want to do it in GUI not in terminal (as I am very new to Linux)
<Sysi> try k3b or brasero
<gigenieks> Isn't either of them KDE apps?
<Sysi> brasero is gnome
<gigenieks> Don't want to add unnecessary kde library yet.
<gigenieks> XFCE type program would be awesome!
<Sysi> it's not unnecessary if it gives you functionality :P
<gigenieks> yes but it could also give me some problems / difficulties
<jbrouhard> in what way
<jbrouhard> having the libraries cna be a good thing
<Sysi> http://www.tuxarena.com/static/tut_iso_ubuntu.php#xfburn
<jbrouhard> it doesn't break any XFCE functionality as far as I can tell (I have a crapton of gnome libs running here already)
<Sysi> apparently xfburn can do it
<gigenieks> jbrouhard: How can I explain it more clearly.. (english not my first language) It's kinda like my approach to things... For example I have old PC and I want to get most of it.. meaning I want to have apps that do exactly what I want, nothing more.. :) I would like to optimize my system as much as one could... READ THIS and you will understand more clearly what I ment with that ----> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7779384&postcount=3
<gigenieks> that is kinda my goal in long run
<gigenieks> or at least that kinda approach
<chebureque> any russians here?)
<Sysi> chebureque: #ubuntu-ru should help with xubuntu problems too
<chebureque> thx
<Sysi> gigenieks: lubuntu/lxde would be a bit more like that than xfce actually
<Sysi> if you want to do stuff with very little resources, learn command line
 * jbrouhard chuckles
<Sysi> it's quite nice actually, logical
<jbrouhard> yeah..
<jbrouhard> tho i'm chuckling at the forum post
<shantanu> hi all
<jbrouhard> I can't quite wrap my head around why anyone would wanna be *THAT* anal about their desktop like that
<shantanu> need help on nvidia driver installing
<shantanu> can't find libc header , please help
<TheSheep> !language | jbrouhard
<ubottu> jbrouhard: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Sysi> how you're installing the driver?
<shantanu> from a binary installer
<shantanu> downloaded from nvidia site
<jbrouhard> er.. wait.. anal is a bad word in here ?
<gigenieks> Sysi: I don't want to use LXDE its UGLY! (at least in videos) I want to have nice gui, but optimized to speed! In other words use all your PC's possibilities. That guy in that post doesn't use LXDE he just is optimized etc to MAXIMUM meaning his system probably uses less resources than mine XFCE..
<gigenieks> :)
<Sysi> gigenieks: then change gtk theme
<jbrouhard> didn't know that.  sorry folks
<TheSheep> jbrouhard: would you use it speaking to your mom?
<Sysi> shantanu: system → additional drivers is preferable way, but you neet linux-headers and glibc-headers for installing propably
<Sysi> s/neet/need
<shantanu> i tried the first way
<jbrouhard> lol...
<Sysi> (was package name glibc-headers?)
<shantanu> its saying 'you have held broken packages'
<Sysi> gigenieks: if you're all in about optimization, gentoo. You need quite plenty oh HDD space then though
<shantanu> i installed 'linux-libc-headers-2.6*' but no luck
<gigenieks> babysteps I am not trying to do that in one day or one week ;)
<gigenieks> and I am new to linux as I told earlier ;)
<Sysi> you maybe should try learning first and then optimization
<Sysi> gigenieks: lubuntu with very similar theme than xubuntu: http://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-efHP8L1xHRI/Ti0jLfr1cBI/AAAAAAAAFfU/TD2m3rHB83k/lubuntu-11.10-artwork.png
<gigenieks> very good, default one is just *insert bad word*
<Sysi> blue.
<Sysi> in lubuntu that is
<prc33> When I try to move a file 'bar' from a folder 'foo' to the desktop (i.e. hold SHIFT), I get an error "Error opening file '/home/prc33/bar/bar'." (I'm effectively trying to do "mv /home/prc33/foo/bar /home/prc33/bar"). Any suggestions? (I've modified .config/user-dirs.dirs to have XDG_DESKTOP_DIR="$HOME/")
<knome> prc33, the desktop is not working 100% the same way as a thunar list. i think you've found a bug though (moving across two thunar windows work). i think matching the desktop features with the normal thunar features is WIP, but filing a bug doesn't hurt
<prc33> Ok. Yes between folders works and copy to desktop works too
<prc33> Should I file the bug with xubuntu or thunar?
<knome> maybe even xfdesktop...
<knome> i don't know if that exists in launchpad, but in the xfce bugzilla it definitely does
<prc33> Another problem that's been cropping up is that sessions seem not to be saved properly. I frequently have to do "rm -r ~/.cache/sessions/" and then login again (this is the lost title bars problem). Is there reason for this?
<knome> if you don't need saving sessions, i think turning that off will fix the issue
<prc33> as in deselect "Automatically save session on logout"?
<knome> yeah
<prc33> ok that was already done. nevermind it's not that much of a pain. I think it might related to when "Shutdown" doesn't work (sometimes it just logs out and I have to shutdown from the login screen, and others I have to do 'sudo poweroff')
<knome> mmh
<prc33> not sure though
<knome> sounds like it
<slipkid08> hello everyone
<bazhang> hi
<slipkid08> how's it going?
<GridCube> raining
<slipkid08> man I love irssi and mutt
<slipkid08> never knew there was so much cli fun to be had
<slipkid08> :P
<slipkid08> i.e. mutt and irssi
<charlie-tca> Please use this channel for support of Xubuntu, #xubuntu-offtopic is great for general chat
<slipkid08> oh sorry
<icule2> hello everyone
<icule2> i have a question
<Pici> Don't ask to ask, just ask :)
<GridCube> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<icule2> ok thanks, how do i rename hard drive icon on desktop?
<GridCube> mmm tricky one
<GridCube> if its just a link you should be able to modify its name on rigth clic > options
<GridCube> but if you reaaally want to change its name you need to edit it whit gparted
<GridCube> :D
<icule2> ok thanks guys :o)
<GridCube> and will automount
<GridCube> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<GridCube> or propieties? ... cant remember
<GridCube> remember that if you add those disk on the fstab they wont appear on the desktop
<Daew> Hello
<bazhang> Daew, with what
<bazhang> whoops hello
<Daew> Im very new to xubuntu (and linux alltogether), can you please help me with smth?
<bazhang> Daew, ask a question please
<Daew> I am currently in xubuntu session. If I write startx -- :2 I can start a new session, but it is also xubuntu session. How can I start a different session (like xfce or fluxbox)?
<Daew> So I can have xubuntu and fluxbox session at the same time on different desktops
<bazhang> Daew, you dont get a splash screen? you wish to start up in the text screen then use that command? is that it?
<Daew> yes
<bazhang> Daew, nope, need different sessions
<Daew> I go to new text screen (ctrl + alt + f1) and write startx -- :2 I get new session and I can switch between sessions with ctrl + alt + f7 / +f8 but they are both xubuntu sessions
<Daew> I don't know how to start fluxbox, unless I logout from this session
<bazhang> thats how
<Sysi> put "exec fluxbox-session" or something to your ~/.xinitrc
<Sysi> IDK about sessionname but I guess that would work
<Daew> Ok ty I will try
<GridCube> Daew: you need to start gdm on the new session, there you can choose wich manager to use
<Daew> Done, I now have 1 xubuntu session on f8 and fluxbox on f9. Thanks!
<Sysi> np
<jrmy> where do I find the desktop dir?
<Sysi> user's home → desktop
<jrmy> sorry about that anyways same question
<Sysi> user's home → desktop
<jrmy> doesn't seem to be there
<charlie-tca> um users home -> Desktop
<jrmy> the odd thing is when I logged back in all of my user directories were on my desktop
<jrmy> well home folder..
<jrmy> but Idk if they're copies or what
<charlie-tca> captilization matters for it
<jrmy> ok they seem to be the same directories
<jrmy> sauerbraten aka cube 2 froze so I went itno tty mode and ran sudo reboot
<jrmy> logged back in and now I have this problem..
<jrmy> If i try and delete the folders on the desktop they get deleted in my home directory
<jrmy> is it called tty mode? I hit ctrl-alt-f1--f6
<Daew> What do I have to put in .ixinitrc so that "startx" will start xubuntu session?
<jrmy> sorry still getting the hang of irssi
<jrmy> so anyone know why my home folder is also on my desktop as if they are both the same files??
<jrmy> more so how to fix this
<jrmy> aka if i delete \user\home\videos it also deletes the same folder on the desktop
<charlie-tca> Sounds like ~/Desktop got removed
<jrmy> so perhaps all I need to do is remake the directory?
<charlie-tca> worth a try. mkdir /home/USERNAME/Desktop
<charlie-tca> then restart and see if it gets fixed
<jrmy> ok, rebboting now
<bazhang> I read that as rebotting
<charlie-tca> That's what it says, too
<jrmy> ok, that didn't work
<jrmy> I've seen stuff liek this happen before in windows.. but even then I don't understand why it happens..
<jrmy> also idk if I even had a desktop folder in the first place
<jrmy> does 11.04 come with this? moreover does the alternate version?
<charlie-tca> yes, any installation should have a ~/Desktop
<jrmy> I wasn't sure what the difference was initially
<jrmy> I see that I got a non-live cd version on disc
<Sysi> xfdesktop can't function without /home/$USER/desktop
<Sysi> or thunar, but anyway
<Sysi> removing that folder should be impossible
<Pici> From what I've seen in other desktop environments, if you don't have ~/Desktop, it looks at your ~/ instead. Again, I only started using xfce this week, so this might not be applicable.
<jrmy> well when I use terminal it says user@user
<jrmy> well not user @ user but you know what i mean
<jrmy> computer@user
<jrmy> no desktop portion like usual
<charlie-tca> what wallpaper do you have?
<Pici> I'm not sure what you mean.
<jrmy> default
<charlie-tca> in a terminal, type     cd Desktop      and hit enter
<charlie-tca> what happened?
<jrmy> no such file or directory
<jrmy> whoops forgot to capitalize
<jrmy> well i made the directory earlier
<jrmy> so yeah it's there Im now in desktop
<GridCube> jrmy: desktop folder is made by XDG you dont need to make it
<GridCube> if its not there you need to fix XDG
<charlie-tca> GridCube: it went away
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> sorry then
<GridCube> but xdg should recreate it
<GridCube> thats what im saying
<jrmy> does having 64-bit make any difference?
<jrmy> I doubt it myself
<GridCube> i could create a Desktop folder on my ~/ but it wont matter because XDG would look for ~/Escritorio
<Sysi> jrmy: would you mind losing xfce settings?
<jrmy> Sysi: explain xfce settings
<Sysi> panel setup etc.
<jrmy> the panel would'nt be hard to setup again, I only made one change
<charlie-tca> good plan, Sysi. maybe have to erase .cache too
<jrmy> so basically the xfce enviroment is going to be reinstalled
<jrmy> well as far as I'd, the graphical part
<jrmy> know*
<jrmy> sudo reboot is a safe way to restart my machine right?
<Pici> Yes.
<Sysi> not very friendly to xorg maybe
<jrmy> ah.. well cube2 froze
<Sysi> I just figured that you propably need to reset some setting and I can't find xfdesktop's settings
<Pici> It should safely kill xorg and the rest of your processes/services.
<jrmy> If any of you know what game that is
<jrmy> IS there an equivalent to windows' task manager?
<jrmy> as well as a shortcut key to close things
<jrmy> perhaps I could just close the unresponsive program in tty
<jrmy> or whatever it's called
<charlie-tca> jrmy: yes, it is called task-manager or something similar in System menu
<Daew> Finally figured how to start custom new sessions. Damn linux is so awesome that I wonder why was I ever using windows before...
<Sysi> jrmy: on console you'd use "top" (quit it with pressing q) and kill or killall
<jrmy>  so console is what I'm refering to?
<GridCube> xkill to kill particular windows
<GridCube> if you press alt-f2 and write xkill an X will kill anything you clic then
<jrmy> xkill didn't work.. it says it can't hopen Xorg
<GridCube> (only once)
<GridCube> kill gdm
<jrmy> also that's only because I can't do anythign if Xorg's being taken up by teh frozen game.. alt-tab didn't wor
<GridCube> oh
<jrmy> but I could hjit ctrl-alt-f1
<GridCube> press ctrl-alt-F1
<GridCube> login use sudo top
<jrmy> ok so like sysi was saying
<GridCube> i guess
<GridCube> if you kill gdm you kill everything above xorg
<jrmy> what does top and gdm mean?
<GridCube> !top
<GridCube> !gdm
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> !info top
<ubottu> Package top does not exist in natty
<Sysi> top liststs running processes, what you see gdm being is loginscreen
<GridCube> !info gdm
<ubottu> gdm (source: gdm): GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.32.1-0ubuntu3.2 (natty), package size 672 kB, installed size 2228 kB
<jrmy> I'd assume I'd assume kill gdm would be a last resort
<jrmy> top sounds much safer
<GridCube> sure, but from top you can kill any process you want
<GridCube> (if its sudo'ed)
<jrmy> so anyone figure out how to fix my issue?
<jrmy> I learned a command that could of prevented my problem but to bad I didn't know before hand.. can't learn how to fix a problem if it never happens..
<Sysi> you could try logging out from xfce, login to Ctrl Alt F1 and rm -rf ~/.config/xfce and sudo reboot
<jrmy> already using both lol
<jrmy> irssi doesn't run right in the xfce terminal
<jrmy> so log out of xfce and run that command
<jrmy> does it matter how many session I'm using with teh cttrl-alt-f whatever mode? aka one for irssi one for the command
<Sysi> not really
<jrmy> ok
<jrmy> k brb
<ChristopherNG> hey folks i just installed a program which came in a .run format.
<ChristopherNG> chmod +x thefilename
<jrmy> no dice
<ChristopherNG> then ./thefilename
<Sysi> how did it break your xubuntu?
<ChristopherNG> The really n00bish things i cant find it under applications.
<ChristopherNG> Nor can i run it from the cli
<ChristopherNG> I did sudo apt-cache search teamspeak
<ChristopherNG> to try and find the application name but no real luck
<ChristopherNG> the program is called teamspeak3 i got it from the website of teamspeak because the version in the repos is old teamspeak2
<genii-around> It probably dropped the binary in the directory where you ran the file
<Pici> ChristopherNG: apt isn't going to know about something that you installed manually.
<charlie-tca> .run doesn't work in debian derivatives
<ChristopherNG> genii-around: thanks i actually found it now
<charlie-tca> does it?
<ChristopherNG> charlie-tca: I think it does, ive found the program
<ChristopherNG> when you do chmod +x and then ./thefilename
<Sysi> .run means script, propably something self-extracting
<ChristopherNG> it makes a new directory, within that new directory there was a .sh which I ran
<Sysi> ChristopherNG: apt shouldn't know it, but it can be in repositories
<Sysi> though I don't know what magics teamspeak scripts may do, app itself is propietary afaik
<Sysi> mumble is nice open-source
<ChristopherNG> Sysi: Yeah I can understand that
<ChristopherNG> its fine ive got it working
<ChristopherNG> Itsice.teamspeak.com
<ChristopherNG> oops
<ChristopherNG> ice.teamspeak.com
<ChristopherNG> dang my push to talk but in interfering with irssi
<ChristopherNG> My problem with PPAs has been that i can download and install the ppa perfectly...
<ChristopherNG> the only problem i had was then finding the correct application name.
<ChristopherNG> So i was told if i ran "sudo apt-cache search T*"
<ChristopherNG> for example teamspeak it would find the package/app name
<Pici> You can always do something like: dpkg -L packagename | grep bin    to find the executable names.
<ChristopherNG> Pici: is that the easier way of doing it?
<Pici> ChristopherNG: Maybe I misunderstood what you were asking.
<Pici> ChristopherNG: The PPA page on launchpad has the list of packages that it provides.  Also, you don't need to use sudo for apt-cache.
<ChristopherNG> Pici: Yeah i noticed that late, its listed on launchpad the executable name of the application.
<Pici> ChristopherNG: the exectuable name is not guaranteed to match the package name.
<ChristopherNG> Pici: Thats my problem i dont alot of the time, well most of the time know the executable name because i have to guess or it doesnt match the package name.
<Pici> ChristopherNG:  This can help you find that: dpkg -L packagename | grep bin
<ChristopherNG> OK let me save that! lol
<ChristopherNG> will a program run from a terminal always require that terminal to be open?
<ChristopherNG> I know Irssi actually opens the program within the terminal itself.
<ChristopherNG> but alot of others you type "teamspeak" or whatever and it keeps the terminal open while the program is running, close the terminal and you close the program.
<jrmy>  so yeah the thing you had me try didn't work
<jrmy> wo now what?
<jrmy> I don't remember who gave the instructions because by default irssi doesn't show me the messages sent when I join the channel again
<jrmy> definitely a client for programmers.. at least I'm sure it's easier then;some things make sense to me for certain commands because of the little of python I've read and tried
<jrmy> which reminds me, I should continue learning that
<jrmy> well, this noob is patient for whenever the real geeks feel liek continuing with helping me
<GridCube> jrmy: what was your problem again?
<jrmy> desktop folder was missing can't get my home folder off of my desktop
<jrmy> you were talking about something restoring the desktop dir
<Sysi> you maybe should ask #xfce
<jrmy> ok
<GridCube> jrmy: mmm edit your xdg config files and tell it where you what your desktop dir to be
<GridCube> http://standards.freedesktop.org/basedir-spec/basedir-spec-latest.html
<GridCube> http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/xdg-user-dirs
<GridCube> s/what/want
<jrmy> well thats teh crap thing.. i don't know how to copy text in irssi
<jrmy> fffuuuu
<jrmy> lol
<jrmy> I can't drag my mouse in tty mode
<GridCube> cant you start an xorg session?
<jrmy> yeah.. but xfce4-terminal dosen't let me use alt-1 or ctrl-x
<jrmy> which are essentially if i want to use irssi
<GridCube> lol you dont need that
<GridCube> xorg copies everything you higlight
<GridCube> and pastes it whit middle clic
<Pici> You can use screen to copy things into buffers, but I've never actually used it.
<TheSheep> also, ctrl+insert, shift+insert and ctrl+del work as usual on any platform
<GridCube> also xfce4-terminal is not needed for irssi you can use xterm
<Pici> I think jrmy is using a tty.
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> i know i said to him to use an xorg session
<GridCube> multiple xterm windows ftw
<Pici> I think that is a good idea as well.
<jrmy> xterm? something i download?
<jrmy> don't think ive used it before
<jrmy>  got someone else helping me but yeah..
<Pici> Its a terminal emulator.
<jrmy> I think I'm gonna have you guys help because i have no idea where the ~/.config dir is
<jrmy> so I'll go back to Xorg and download xterm and open irssi
<GridCube> is on ~/
<GridCube> you dont need to download it
<GridCube> its always there since xorg was invented
<jrmy> how do i open in?
<jrmy> it*
<jrmy> ok nvm
<jrmy> brb
<GridCube> start new session whit gdm and choose an xterm session... he is gone right
<jrmy> ok so xterm kinda sucks too.. seeing as its white with black text and I can't induce any alt combinations
<jrmy> GridCube: but anyways the links again?
<jrmy> or whatever you told me
<GridCube> http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/xdg-user-dirs
<GridCube> http://standards.freedesktop.org/basedir-spec/basedir-spec-latest.html
<GridCube> on an xorg session you can launc xchat from an xterm, if you add an & at the end of the command it will leave the terminal free to use
<GridCube> oh well, jrmy so i have to go :/ sorry
<GridCube> good luck
<feyd> my menu file got changed randomly, it's now displaying EVERYTHING
<feyd> any way to revert it to the defaults of a fresh install?
<feyd> or can anyone tell me wahat caused it to do what it did?
<TheSheep> feyd: everything?
<TheSheep> feyd: and what did you do just before that happened?
<feyd> to explain 'everything' for instance, my settings submenu now shows all the items from the config settings window control panel thingy. The last thing I did was have trouble starting a normal session from boot, so I tried to run the session manually by just running 'startxfce4' from tty5
<feyd> that caused XFCE to open a new session, but it was loading ALL default stuff, no user settings were present
<feyd> which makes me assume it just loaded all xfce defaults
<ashmew2> Hi , i am on the live CD of Xubuntu , the network manager on top shows me the Wired Network and Wilress Network as disconnected.
<ashmew2> I have a Ethernet cable plugged into the system , but it doesnt work ...Help please
<jarnos> ashmew2, have you tried to make it work by network manager?
<ashmew2> jarnos, how to do that ? It tells me eth0 Auto
<ashmew2> I edit it and try and use a static IP ?
<Sysi> plug out the cable and back in
<ashmew2> and ... ?
<knome> kokeile
<Sysi> does it work
<knome> oooops, wrong channel
<ashmew2> no ... :'(
<Sysi> knome: but right ansver!
<knome> heh, yeah..
<Sysi> ashmew2: can you click wired in networkmanager?
<ashmew2> Sysi, you mean on the top right with two arrows , i click it , it tells me Wired network Disconnected. I cant click there , i can click on Edit connections
<ashmew2> Any help on the no network issue ? I really need to get the network up
<AlexDevilLX> BTW
<AlexDevilLX> How to install russina in xubuntu?
<Sysi> what is russina?
<genii-around> Probably russian
<genii-around> !info russina
<ubottu> Package russina does not exist in natty
<AlexDevilLX> russian
<AlexDevilLX> there are cd but no dvds
<AlexDevilLX> so i need internet?
<charlie-tca> yes
<feyd> ok I created a new user on my machine and found that my menu issues are localized to my user
<feyd> so what in the home folder can directly affect the XFCE menu?
<feyd> there's .config/menu xml files
<feyd> and .local/share/applications stuff
<feyd> anything else? because those are both empty
<charlie-tca> just copy the files from the one that works
<feyd> there's nothing to copy over though
<charlie-tca> neither user has anything in those?
<feyd> thats why im asking what can affect the menu from the home folder, because the 2 things I know of that can are completely empty
<feyd> correct
<charlie-tca> try deleting .cache then
<charlie-tca> on the user that is broken
<feyd> I actually did that already too, funny you mention it
<charlie-tca> oh, look in .config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml
<charlie-tca> That's where they are probably stored then
<feyd> oh there is stuff in here, thanks
<feyd> this just looks like xfce config sub items prefs files
<test34> How can I get ssh-askpass to remember my passphrase until I logout?
<test34> nevermind I will use ssh-add & ssh-agent thanks anyways
<Larry94> hey
<ChristopherNG> Hey folks, my n00b questsion for the day is shell scripting, bash scripting, and bash shell scripting all the same thing, just different buzz words?
<ChristopherNG> Im a little confused as why the same language would have these different names.
<pleia2> bash is a type of shell, you can have shell scripts which are written in bash, dash, csh, etc
<ChristopherNG> so a .sh file can be in bash, dash or sch?
<ChristopherNG> csh*
<pleia2> yep
<pleia2> typically you look at the top of the file to see what it wants to use, if it links to /bin/sh then it uses your default non-interactive shell (in ubuntu that's dash)
<ChristopherNG> How similar are they? I mean if you know one is it fairly easy to learn the others?
<pleia2> yes, it's pretty easy, the differences tend to be just enough to be annoying :)
<ChristopherNG> oh great, I was thinking of learning to write bash scripts, now i find out there are also dash and csh.
<pleia2> and zsh, and 50 others ;)
<ChristopherNG> well where to start then?
<pleia2> ubuntu comes with dash for the system (non-interactive) and bash for the user (when you open a terminal)
<ChristopherNG> I think i start with bash
<pleia2> http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/ is what I learned from
<pleia2> don't be scared off by "advanced" - it starts you off easy :)
<ChristopherNG> is this technically a programming language of sorts?
<ChristopherNG> thanks for the link
<pleia2> it's a scripting language, strictly speaking scripting is a type of programming
<pleia2> (don't tell a real C programmer that though :))
<ChristopherNG> Yeah this thing is just getting deeper and deeper, first i started of using linux because i was told to try it since the changes from the old distro i used to use, then i found myself learning the command line, and now bash scripts, and perhaps a CCNA down the road as a part time course whilst still at university doing my degree.
<ChristopherNG> there seems to be no end to this! lol
<ChristopherNG> All that whilst also doing other projects with my shell account, my vps, making a irc bot etc etc.
<pleia2> I made a career out of it :)
<ChristopherNG> pleia2: the thing is im at university studying to be an accountant and somewho ive found myself in linux learning all this stuff on the side as a hobby.
<pleia2> I used to work in an accounts payable department
 * pleia2 notes that this whole conversation is probably better in #xubuntu-offtopic
<BurnZeZ> Is there a reason why XFCE refuses to use Nautilus instead of Thunar as the default file manager?
#xubuntu 2011-08-13
<xrdodrx>  BurnZeZ, what do you mean by "refuses"?
<xrdodrx> It's an option in preferred applications
<Unit193> xrdodrx: If he sets that, Gigolo for exampole will still use Thunar
<xrdodrx> Unit193, I see
<BurnZeZ> It shows Nautilus as being selected, but is still using Thundar.
<Unit193> Try hitting the folder icon in the bottom panel (In 11.04)
<Unit193> BurnZeZ: Did you try that?
<BurnZeZ> Unit193: Hmm. Yeah, it seems to work through that.
<BurnZeZ> Am I mistaken in the belief that Nautilus will be called when clicking on a desktop icon?
<Unit193> Yep, thunar will be
<xubuntu156> duvida rapida porfavor
<xubuntu156> demora quanto tempo +- para instalar o xubuntu
<BurnZeZ> Argh. That's quite the nuisance.
<slipkid08> what are some cool terminal apps?
<charlie-tca> weechat
<slipkid08> is that IRC?
<Unit193> Alpine, irssi, Newsbeuter, Finch, etc.
<slipkid08> what's alpine?
<Unit193> !info alpine
<ubottu> alpine (source: alpine): Text-based email client, friendly for novices but powerful. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.02-3 (natty), package size 2837 kB, installed size 6412 kB
<slipkid08> cool
<slipkid08> I'm using mutt
<Unit193> Guess he can't use terminal programs now... ^^
<charlie-tca> heh
<xubuntu249> kök
<jrmy> does perl come with xubuntu?
<jrmy> nvm
<jrmy> I'll try harder to help myself.. linux is still kind of alien to me, but I've started reading more docs on ubuntu and stuff
<jrmy> suppose I'll even try and fix my desktop problem myself since I didn't resolve that last time
<jrmy> 'if i don't try myself why should you help me?'
<Daew> Hello
<TheSheep> hi Daew
<Daew> I selected my language for keyboard and everything is working correctly, except that I am unable to write @ (I had to copy it now), does anyone know how could that happen and what can I do to fix it?
<Daew> and also some other characters..
<TheSheep> that's weird
<TheSheep> what language is that?
<Daew> Slovenian
<TheSheep> did you also choose the right keyboard model?
<Daew> I have generic 104-key selected
<TheSheep> Daew: looks like on the slovenian keyboard you get @ with gr alt+V
<jrmy> how do I set up my mouse buttons?
<TheSheep> jrmy: set up?
<TheSheep> jrmy: they should work out of the box
<jrmy> my middle mouse button does'nt work correctly
<Daew> Oh, thank you. It is different than on then other os then. Where did you find this (so I can check for other characters)?
<jrmy> instead of the auto scroll on pages it does nothing from what i can tell
<jrmy> it does paste text though...
<jrmy> highlighted text
<TheSheep> Daew: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keyboard_layout#Bosnian.2C_Croatian.2C_Serbian_Latin_and_Slovene
<Daew> ty
<TheSheep> jrmy: yeah, that how mouse buttons on linux work
<jrmy> no auto scroll?
 * jrmy cries
<TheSheep> Daew: you may want to try other layout variants
<TheSheep> jrmy: "autoscroll"?
<TheSheep> jrmy: I'm sure that there is a browser plugin that does it
<jrmy> i think it's called universal scroll
<jrmy> or something.. you middle click and then move a direction and it will scroll that way
<Unit193> Ah, I know how to fix that in FF :P
<jrmy> i do have a wireless logitech mouse
<TheSheep> Daew: for example, the polish keyboard layout has the polish keyboard, which has all the letters in wrong places, and the polish (programmers), which is like the us kayboard, but you get the polish accented characters by holding down alt
<TheSheep> Daew: I'd guess it's similar in your case
<Daew> oh
<Daew> I the Slovenian keyboard I cant get characters that should be on altgr + numbers
<Fudge> whts the menu command? xfce4-popup-menu?
<Sysi> *applicationsmenu
<Sysi> terminal autocompletion is good with winding things like that
<Sysi> finding
<Fudge> Sysi  was that in answer to me?
<Sysi> yes
<Fudge> its not working
<Fudge> i cant just click on the menu, need to go make a shortcut for it
<Fudge> thought there was a default key binding now for the menu popup
<Sysi> well open terminal and type xfce4-popup and press tab twice
<beardygnome> Ctrl-Esc should work
<Sysi> if you're pre-natty
<Fudge> its natty
<Fudge> ill try both thanks
<Fudge> everything is openning in web broser
<Fudge> browser
<jrmy> i dont think this should happen http://paste2.org/p/1582373
<jrmy> but I tried running dmesg.. not that i know what it does.. but yeah
<jrmy> i was trying to follow instructions to see what my computer sees my psp as.. if it even connects
<jrmy> it looks lik eits my vga controller that has an issue.. but anyways do any of you know where i can get help connecting my psp to my computer via #channel
<bazhang> !alis | jrmy try this
<ubottu> jrmy try this: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<n2diy> my box is really dragging, top shows Xorg using 85% of my CPU, ideas?
<jrmy> what's your specs?
<n2diy> 1.8ghz cpu with 1.5g of ram.
<Sysi> reboot and if it still happens, tell us your graphics card model
<n2diy> logging out, and back in will clear it up, it does this about once a week.
<Sysi> xorg is like that, you can get about week of uptime for it
<n2diy> Well, it never used to do this, but of course I can't pin down when it started to act up, so I have no clue as to what is causing it.
<n2diy> This is the first box I'm using with the Ext4 file system, but if that was the problem, I would think it would be hogging mem and/or swap?
<Sysi> general badness afaik, or some driver
<n2diy> oh well, might as well log out, brb.
<jrmy> how do install themes?
<jrmy> seems some things are easier in ubuntu
<jrmy> is there a community documentation site like the ubuntu one for xubuntu?
<jrmy> can't find anything to help me with learning more on how to better equip myself for use with this distro
<jrmy> I prefer xfce over gnome so I'm not going to switch to ubuntu
<jrmy> looking for another xfce based distro is probably just a stupid idea seeing as I haven't got enough experience with linux as it is
<charlie-tca> Since Xubuntu uses the same gtk base as Ubuntu, most of the Ubuntu documentation will apply
<knome> ubuntu one is not suppoed to work with xubuntu
<jrmy> how do i change a theme if xubuntu and ubuntu are different?
<jrmy> and the guide telle ms how to do it on ubuntu
<charlie-tca> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<jrmy> tells*
<knome> menu -> settings -> settings manager -> appearance for gtk theme, window manager for xfwm theme
<charlie-tca> One more to fix
<madnick> jrmy: appearance in Settings allows you to change theme
<jrmy> how many of these directly install themes? I don't know how to install them manually if i'd have to
<jrmy> I'm looking for more themes; I'm not satisfied with teh current ones
<jrmy> if i could just make one from scratch I'd do that but it's probably difficult for my level of expertise
<knome> jrmy, you can browse xfce-look.org for more themes
<jrmy> is there issue with trying to install themes designed for gnome or other environments?
<jrmy> http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php/Aerolite?content=54127 how would i install this theme if it has a download link that gives me a .tar? i have no idea how this stuff works
<jrmy> i read a thread that talked about a ~/.themes but this doesn't appear to exist
<knome> !themes
<ubottu> To change your theme in Xubuntu, go to Settings Manager » Appearance (GTK+ theme) or Settings Manager » Window Manager (xfwm4 theme) to change the theme - find more themes at http://xfce-look.org/
<knome> charlie-tca, ^ better?
<knome> jrmy, just create .themes
<knome> jrmy, any "gnome" gtk themes should work in xfce as well, but you need an xfwm theme for the window borders
<jrmy> and how do I create a .themes?
<knome> jrmy, like you would create a normal directory as well
<knome> jrmy, in your home folder in thunar, right-click and select "create folder"
<charlie-tca> yes, better
<jrmy> didn't know about all of these hidden folders
<jrmy> so i guess i extract a theme to .themes and it should appear in appearance>style
<jrmy> as in the theme changer thing
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> Most themes will have a README or text file telling you what to do with them
<jrmy> not showing up
<jrmy> It's probably because of that error with my desktop directory being my home directory and what not.. who knows what else might be out of wack on my computer
<GridCube> hello jrmy
<jrmy> ih
<jrmy> hi*
<GridCube> you still have problems?
<jrmy> yeah
<GridCube> i see
<jrmy> getting a little aggravated
<GridCube> edit ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<GridCube> to have XDG_DESKTOP_DIR="$HOME/Desktop"
<jrmy> hmm i guess it's all there this time besides that one
<jrmy> then do I reboot?
<jrmy> just wondering if theres another step
<jrmy> GridCube
<GridCube> yes rebooting seems good
<GridCube> i guess that just reloging should do it too
<GridCube> but rebooting sounds better
<jrmy> ok
<jrmy> brb
<jrmy> ok.. for some reason I can't start Xorg now
<jrmy> I think my computer hates me..
<charlie-tca> jrmy: to be honest, it might be best to do a reinstall on that. You are starting to learn about linux, but doing it on a broken installation will be more confusing than starting fresh
<GridCube> second
<jrmy> another note.. I seem to get an error from a fresh install
<GridCube> but he does have learn a lot this days XD
<jrmy> idk what it says because it flashes for a seond and boots
<jrmy> but it hasn't done this since
<jrmy> probably because theres another error..
<GridCube> there is a log for that sort of messages, i think its somewhere on /etc or somewhere like that
<jrmy> does the amd64 vesrion have any bugs?
<jrmy> heh.. for wanting a stable OS I haven't seem to be getting the best of luck
<jrmy> so far everytime I've installed linux I start with some kind of error
<jrmy> definitely see why they call it plug and pray
<GridCube> then there is something wrong somewhere
<jrmy> I know my vga card is kinda crappy
<jrmy> but other then that everything else should be working fine.. on another note I don't quite have enough to replace it
<jrmy> and seeing as I'm probably gonna be homeless at the end of teh month I should save every penny I got and not worry about my computer as much
<jrmy> don't know what to do, really
<GridCube> reinstall clean using the alternate cd so it wont ask for much ram while installing and usually ends well
<jrmy> is the non live cd teh alternate?
<GridCube> yes
<jrmy> yeah that's what I installed with
<jrmy> btw whats teh command to check my harddrive integrity?
<jrmy> I'm wondering if it's gotten messwed up from the power shorts that happened a few days ago..
<GridCube> mmm fsck
<charlie-tca> all versions have logs, they are kept in /var/log
<charlie-tca> for the installation, look in /var/log/installer
<jrmy> so doulc i just nano that?
<jrmy> could*
<charlie-tca> for boot messages, look in /var/log/dmesg, /var/log/syslog, /var/log/xorg.0.log
<jrmy> oh yeah dmesg gives me errors
<charlie-tca> yes, you can read them in nano or mousepad or leafpad or any other editor
<charlie-tca> Then if you copy and paste the errors to pastebin, we can tell you if they are real errors or not
<charlie-tca> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jrmy> if i could only run Xorg... lol
<jrmy> it says stuff about radeon and compaq mv700 which are names of my video card and monitor
<jrmy> yes.. i have a crt XI
 * GridCube too
<charlie-tca> Yeah, many times those are marked ERROR, but really are known fails or warnings
<charlie-tca> Sometimes it even gives suggestions
<jrmy> the errors say EDID checksum is invalid reminder is 20
<charlie-tca> That's an okay type error
<jrmy> seems to only be linked to my vga
<jrmy> ok
<charlie-tca> It just can't read the monitor specifications properly
<jrmy> ah.. perhaps an older version of xubuntu could
<jrmy> my monitor is preeeettty old...
<GridCube> it shouldnt affect anything tho
<GridCube> i've used black and white monitors whit xubuntu
<jrmy> idk.. but could explain why the monitor goes into sleep mode if i try installing teh radeon driver from ubuntu
<jrmy> as in right when xubuntu boots it goes black
<jrmy> recovery mode or whatever its called might be a place i coudl fix it.. but I'm thinking thats way to advanced for me..
<jrmy> don't even remember what I push to initiate it
<jrmy> but anyways I guess I'm gonna reinstall xubuntu
<jrmy> quit
<charlie-tca> yeah, that is the reason for the black monitor. It isn't really going to sleep, but standby mode
<jjsg82> hi all, a couple of weeks ago I installed xubuntu and now I want to install google gadgtes for linux, but do not know how, someone can help me. Thanks and regards
<GridCube> not knowing what google gadgets are can't help you
<GridCube> i recomendo googling it, if its google it surely has a help page
<jjsg82> which widget can install in xfce?
<Amacidia> Hey everyone, I have an exerex stepnote laptop and I just put xubuntu on it. What is happening is that I have to continiously move the mouse in order for the latpop to load into xubuntu. Any ideas why this might be happening?
<Amacidia> Sorry, thats an Everex
<GridCube> jjsg82: http://code.google.com/p/google-gadgets-for-linux/wiki/HowToBuild
<GridCube> Amacidia: thats really weird
<GridCube> Amacidia: people installing *buntu flavors seem to have to do some tweeks for it to work on everex laptops, http://www.fitzenreiter.de/averatec/index-e.htm
<GridCube> have done so?
<GridCube>  http://poplarware.com/articles/everex_stepnote_linux
<Amacidia> GridCube: Thanks for your response. Here is a link to a launchpad bug that is similar to what I am experiencing: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/669535
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 669535 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "desktop mysteriously freezes until keyboard or mouse input" [Medium,New]
<GridCube> tried the BIOS shortcut they recomend?
<Amacidia> GridCube: Reloading to defaults ? Yup, and that sort of worked, except now when I go to shutdown/reboot it just freezes :/
<GridCube> mmm yes that might have to do whit gdm not working properly
<Amacidia> GridCube: I guess it wouldn't hurt to try 10.04 on this and see how it works.
<GridCube> what are you using now¿?
<Amacidia> 11.04
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> i see, well try it if you want
<Amacidia> GirdCube: Seems that 10.04 is working fine, I'll stick with stable.
<Anova> I got an LCD monitor a few days ago, and I wanted to use it as a 2nd monitor for my xubuntu 10.10 netbook. Everything is plugged in correctly and my computer doesn't detect it. This same monitor works as the monitor for my Xubuntu 10.10 desktop computer.
<Anova> How can I get my computer to detect it?
<Sysi> what netbook?
<Anova> Samsung N150 Plus
<Anova> I don't know much about the monitor though
<Sysi> what if you run xrandr --auto
<Anova> Thanks
<Sysi> if you got it to light up, arandr or grandr are nice GUIs for xrandr
<Anova> ok
<Anova> So I just install those two...or run them>
<Anova> ?
<Sysi> just one of them is enough, not installed by default
<Anova> ok
<Sysi> (xrandr itself isn't very hard but gui is nice)
<Anova> yeah GUI is nice
<Anova> this is working
<Anova> woo thanks
<Sysi> np
<Anova> And every time I turn on my computer do I just run this program?
<Anova> Or does it not auto-save my configuration?
<Sysi> arandr should be able to export script for setting that, you can out that to autostart
<Anova> ok...
<Anova> I see it saves in .sh files
<Sysi> means bash-script
<Anova> yep
<Anova> And I just have to somehow figure out how to make it run the computer starts
<Anova> oh duh...it was right in the settings manager...
<Anova> And now I have to figure out the script to run
<schijnndraeff> So, I installed Xubuntu to my laptop, changed the theme, and set it to log in automatically.  Now, when I start my laptop, all I get is a black screen with a mouse cursor, and I can't do anything.  Is there a way to get back to the login screen?
<schijnndraeff> Oh, I should mention that this is in 10.4 for PowerPC.
<Anova> Sysi, what is the script I should use to make the screen layout I made load when the computer starts?
<xubuntu791> ligllkufuul
 * Anova still wonders what he shuold put in the script
<xubuntu791> ytdiyt
<charlie-tca> schijnndraeff: probably a bad theme; look in ~/.config/xfce4 and ~/.cache and remove the parts applying to the themes
<xubuntu791> anyone home?? I'm new to this mode.
<charlie-tca> then restart
<charlie-tca> xubuntu791: We do speak english here
<charlie-tca> Welcome to Xubuntu, feel free to ask questions or just browse here.
<Anova> ok now my computer is going crazy even more
<Anova> oops wrong channel
<xubuntu791> great, I speak english also. I am installing xubuntu now, and the installation program gave me a link to click on in order to go here...
<charlie-tca> Yes, this is a live chat type network called Freenode.irc.net
<charlie-tca> This channel is support for Xubuntu itself.
<xubuntu791> So, I don't have much experience on IRC-I used it a few times around 1995 or so.
<xubuntu791> tnx charlie.
<charlie-tca> We intentionally added that link to the installer for people to become aware there is such a thing.
<Sysi> Anova: I said arandr can export scripts
<schijnndraeff> charlie-tca - Thanks for the info, but I don't see anything about themes in either location.  Is there a file I can edit to turn off the auto-login?
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> should be /etc/gdm/gdm.custom
<yesitisjustme> has anyone used ntop?
#xubuntu 2011-08-14
<matryx> hi, can someone help me setup a network share so I can grab files from my WinXP PC
<raevol> hey guys
<raevol> i need to figure out how to shell into my dad's ubuntu computer
<raevol> he broke something and isn't competant enough to fix it
<raevol> any ideas
<Josesordo> I dont have any idea.. xD
<raevol> i need to get an ssh in somehow, he's behind a router
<Josesordo> if you cant get help here.. you can go to #ubuntu channel ;)
<raevol> yea, thanks
<Fudge> alt f2 is run right? when i try to open stuff from it, i get web browser
<Josesordo> yes.. xfrun4
<Fudge> Josesordo  was that to me
<Josesordo> Fudge, yes :O
<Fudge> yep theyre installed, ctrl escape brings the menu up. im just trying to make stuff work with orca
<Fudge> how can i make stuff autostart, nautilus for example
<raevol> got it
<raevol> hey guys, i get a "things need to be written to decive" popup error (not a libnotify message) whenever i unmount stuff in xubuntu 11.04
<raevol> how can i get that error redirected to libnotify, or whatever it's supposed to be directed to?
<mltdwn> Sup guys, just installed Xubuntu, and it's running fast and smooth. Do you guys have any post installation tips?
<orngjce223> I dunno, you'll accumulate your own over time
<orngjce223> It's really your call
<orngjce223> I like installing a stupid amount of extra programs afterwards, but I do audio and no doubt you don't
<mltdwn> I get that, but I meant things that will make the system run better or add some cool functionality.
<orngjce223> Hmm
<orngjce223> Unfortunately most of what I know consists of strange ways to get audio moving from program to program, so I'm not sure I could advise you.
<orngjce223> To be completely honest, most of the reason I ever respond is to make sure people don't think the channel is completely dead and leave.
<mltdwn> I see, so I take it's often quiet?
<Unit193> This is kinda the wrong time of night
<Unit193> Sun Aug 14 01:45:46 EDT 2011
<mltdwn> It's 10pm in California.
<orngjce223> Yes, but most people come here while they are on lunchbreak or right after work on the East Coast
<orngjce223> Thus California noon and early afternoon
<orngjce223> Not that it's much more active, mind, but somewhat.
<Besogon> HI! Could anybody tell me What program is used to view logs?
<Besogon> in ubuntu
<philipballew> Besogon, cant you just view the text files from nano or vi
<Besogon> philipballew, ubuntu has a gui program where you have ability to watch all logs in one place
<philipballew> ahh, thats right
<philipballew> Log Viewer
<Besogon> gnome-system-log
<Besogon> package
<jrmy> so reinstalled again.. hopefully I won't have to another time. first question how do I remove a repository I added, or does it remove it after teh update command. 2 how do I add oracle sun java? I think I only need the repo 'cause I'm pretty sure the installation would be called sun-java6
<Sysi> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://goo.gl/zwOip -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<jrmy> Sysi: do I have to remove the other repo I tried that didn't work?
<Sysi> what repo is it?
<jrmy> I don't remember
<jrmy> but I think it's an outdated one
<jrmy> idk could'nt find anything current with googling things so I had to come here
<koptein> is there any gui-program to connect to a ssh server and transfer files in Xubuntu (similar to the 'connect to server' option in nautilus)
<philipballew> putty?
<koptein> i googled a lot but i guess i had the wrong keywords :D
<koptein> philipballew: does putty manage to mount the remote filesystem into the local?
<Sysi> koptein: if you have 11.04, filemanager can do it
<koptein> Sysi: oh
<koptein> Sysi: where is that option?
<Sysi> there's "network" in side panel
<koptein> Sysi: seems that there are just samba shares
<Sysi> jrmy: I think there is some GUI for managing repositories but I can't remember what it is/was.. anything under menu → system ?
<Sysi> koptein: it should suport ssh too, browsing maybe doesn't work (I haven't used network shares myself) you could try gigolo too
<jrmy> I'll check update manager and click settings
<jrmy> Sysi: I think I found it.. removed it. now I'll ad the other one
<koptein> Sysi: gigolo is exactly what i needed. thank you
<Sysi> np
<kbmaniac> help, booted xubuntu this morning, no "min", "max", "close" buttons or bar at the top, cant access any of my other 5 virtual desktops, all new windows open top LHS of window, no smart placement ... anyone any idea what to do ?
<jrmy> Sysi: it looks like sun java has been removed.. I don't think I can get it this way anymore
<jrmy> aka it didn't work
<jrmy> no java I guess :[
<jrmy> need the real thing too because of the apps I use
<jrmy> unless the maverick partnet works
<jrmy> nope..
 * Besogon <%.?&!@# wanted to tune Apache, and read about Vim, but is sitting and reading damn rsyslog.conf!!!
<jrmy_> whatever
<philipballew> jrmy, you need to install java
<philipballew> i can help
<philipballew> i have jave on my ubuntu 11.04
<jrmy_> philipballew: ok, and how do you get it?
<philipballew> you want sun java i assume?
<jrmy_> yes
<philipballew> alright. you need the connincal partner repo enabled
<jrmy_> archive.canonical.com?
<philipballew> im gonna have you edit a text file with sudo and not
<philipballew> can you do that from the terminal?
<jrmy_> are you asking if i know how to use the terminal?
<jrmy_> that would be yes
<jrmy_> do I know how to do exactly what you're asking, no
<jrmy_> but I expect instruction anyways
<Myrtti> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<philipballew> alright. sweet. I want you do 2 things: here they are go to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<jrmy_> Myrtti: thanks I knew that already
<philipballew> keep that open
<jrmy_> I'll use paste2.org
<philipballew> sure thing
<philipballew> now run nano /etc/apt/sources.list and paste everything in the file  there so i can see it
<jrmy> thought you said sudo?
<philipballew> thats next :)
<jrmy> oh lol
<philipballew> nano is a file editos
<philipballew> *editor
<jrmy> i know..
<philipballew> Oh, I have no idea what you know dude :)
<philipballew> sorry
<jrmy> don't take it offensively
<jrmy> I know that you don't know
<philipballew> no worries. we dont need any sudo root as i was just wanting to see what in the file so i can see if the repo is not # off'ed
<philipballew> anything good in the file?
<jrmy> philipballew: http://paste2.org/p/1584177
<jrmy> well that took alittle while
<philipballew> i see!
<philipballew> line 56 and 57
<philipballew> you see those have a # in front
<philipballew> now your gonna wanna uncomment them.
<jrmy> yeah.. i see that now that you pointed that out
<philipballew> run the previous comand to open nano with sudo
<philipballew> then uncomment those
<philipballew> then sudo apt-get update
<philipballew> jrmy, dont worry, Its all good :)
<jrmy> yeah get teh sudo now
<jrmy> lol
<philipballew> if it was the last comand you entered just type sudo !!
<philipballew> sudo bang bang will run the previous comand with sudo in front
<jrmy> what?
<jrmy> I'm sure i get what to do now though
<philipballew> for sure. ill explain sudo !!
<philipballew> sudo !! runs the comand you entered right before you entered sudo !! with sudo privlieges
<jrmy> you confused me with bang bang and !!
<jrmy> I know that sudo lets you do things with root permissions
<philipballew> for sure here let me give you an example: type
<philipballew> apt-get update
<SaaMmY> what is happening
<philipballew> ^in terminal
<philipballew> SaaMmY, helping him install java on xubuntu
<jrmy> philipballew: I understand
<SaaMmY> oh fine
<SaaMmY> help me too
<philipballew> SaaMmY, why? with what?
<SaaMmY> I wish get again my java in both browsers
<SaaMmY> chromium and firefos
<SaaMmY> ff
<philipballew> jrmy, did you install java yet?
<jrmy> yeah
<philipballew> nice!
<philipballew> SaaMmY, what are you asking?
<jrmy> well I'm in teh process of installation
<philipballew> if your trooling its not cool
<SaaMmY> to reinstall java plugin in both browsers chromium and ff
<jrmy> k, all done
<philipballew> why did you uninstall them?
<jrmy> philipballew: thanks
<philipballew> no problem jrmy ! anything else :)
<jrmy> how do I move a file with the console?
<SaaMmY> mv
<philipballew> to move a file in the cli you'd ude the mv comand
<SaaMmY> /home/user/folder/file mv /folder/folder/folder...
<philipballew> ex: mv/home/bob/DEsktop/file.text /Media/flashdrive
<philipballew> ex: mv /home/bob/DEsktop/file.text /Media/flashdrive
<well_laid_lawn> I like mv -v file /path
<philipballew>        ^ space
<philipballew> theres so many options :)
<jrmy> well_laid_lawn: verbose can be a good idea
<SaaMmY> I need java plugin in ff5 and chromium
<well_laid_lawn> sure can
<jrmy> so yeah I'm not a total noob with linux I'm more liek in the novice-intermediate stage
<philipballew> i am to for the most part
<philipballew> i just spend to much time on irc asking questions so i know a few things
<well_laid_lawn> the man pages are an excellent intro to using a terminal
<philipballew> that just happens to be one
<SaaMmY> :)
<jrmy> If there was a website that had a list of commands with the explanation of what they are and you could search for a command by its basic use I'd find that most valuable for learning more on using linux appropriately
<jrmy> and, I think I'd learn at a much faster pace
<jrmy> as for instance if i searched for move mv would show up
<jrmy> I don't want to be limited to ubuntu If another distro better fits my needs for whatever application I'm looking for
<philipballew> try debian sometime maybe
<philipballew> try arch
<jrmy> say if I wanted to engineer a mobile gaming device and wanted a linux OS
<philipballew> android
<jrmy> android is linux?
<philipballew> heck yeah!
<philipballew> its all linux
<philipballew> well. it runs off the linux kernal
<jrmy> I've thought about building a mobile emulator for console games but definitely not knowledgable about that sort of thing yet
<jrmy> interesting fact
<jrmy> question is can I obtain android to use for said mobile device?
<philipballew> you mean install android on your phone?
<jrmy> no the mobile console emulator
<philipballew> no idea
<jrmy> "said" mobile device
<jrmy> other question would be if android would even be compatible with the emulators.. which I'd doubt firstly
<knome> ermm.. installing android in a phone is kind of offtopic...
<jrmy> not a phone.. but still off topic sorry
<jrmy> !themes
<ubottu> To change your theme in Xubuntu, go to Settings Manager » Appearance (GTK+ theme) or Settings Manager » Window Manager (xfwm4 theme) to change the theme - find more themes at http://xfce-look.org/
<jrmy> is there a site that lists terminal commands but makes it easier to search for commands that i don't know?
<philipballew> i would think
<jrmy> as in so I can look up something I want to do
<philipballew> theres also clicompanion
<jrmy> what's clicompanion?
<philipballew> a app that list what the comands your entering do
<philipballew> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/clicompanion
<jrmy> why not just use man?
<jrmy> no I need something that I can learn a specific command but don't know what the command is called
<philipballew> youtube tatorials maybe
<philipballew> man is good
 * jrmy sighs
<knome> jrmy, http://fosswire.com/post/2007/08/unixlinux-command-cheat-sheet/
<knome> !behelpful | philipballew
<ubottu> philipballew: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<philipballew> knome, I learned to use the terminal from youtube
<knome> philipballew, yeah, but jrmy specifically wanted a list of different commands.. youtube can definitely do that, but it's quite slow, and you're learning one command at a time
<jrmy> knome: I think that'll work
<jrmy> thanks
<knome> no problem
<philipballew> knome, true, didnt think it through. Ive seen pdf's with things like this. ill fond the link for him
<philipballew> http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/linuxcommands.html
<knome> yeah, there are probably dozens of those
<philipballew> https://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9030259/Linux_Command_Line_Cheat_Sheet
<philipballew> and its also a great way to learn
<knome> or just google "unix cli cheatsheet" and you'll get loads of useful results
<knome> some are more basic, some focus on real-life usecases, etc
<philipballew> ^ good idea
<jrmy> ah ha.. I found where themes are stored
<knome> /usr/share/themes
<knome> ;)
<knome> but ~/.themes works as well
<jrmy> what if ~/.themes doesn't exist?
<knome> jrmy, you can just create it
<jrmy> how will teh computer know to look for themes there?
<knome> it just knows
<knome> it will look there even if the dir doesn't exist
<knome> it's programmed so
<jrmy> k, I'll take your word for it
<jrmy> knome: idk if that works as you say seeing as I just tried it and couldn't find teh theme but I moved it to the themes folder in usr
<knome> does it work from under the /usr dir then?
<jrmy> doesn't seem to work either.. unless I have to reboot for it to work for either
<knome> nope.
<jrmy> though the theme might not work as well
<knome> what's the theme then?
<jrmy> http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php/Aerolite?content=54127
<knome> jrmy, right, that's an xfwm4 theme. did you look undert settings manager » window manager?
<jrmy> it just modifies windows?
<knome> yes, just the window borders.
<jrmy> that's why....
<jrmy> fail
<jrmy> so xfwm means xfce window manager
<knome> yes
<jrmy> lol, well at least i know that now
<knome> (how unexpected?(!))
<SaaMmY> hey guys Idk why but I have java troubles in browser in ff5 keepvid
<SaaMmY> when I start to load tha java app in keepvid ff crashes
<jrmy> another question, do I put mouse themes in the same folder?
<knome> i don't know, but i'd suppose so
<jrmy> well, I'd rather ask just incase I mess something up but then again its a learning prosess
<knome> /usr/share/icons
<jrmy> lol just figured it out on my own
<jrmy> maybe I don't need a support channel
<knome> most of the things can be easily found in google
<jrmy> agreed
<gigenieks> hello guys
<gigenieks> Sysi: are you here?
<ChristopherNG> Omg! Finally I can get back to working on linux!
<gigenieks> ChristopherNG: huh?
<ChristopherNG> I was just saying im glad the weekend is over so i can start working on linux again
<ChristopherNG> I have alot to do this week, with bash scripts etc
<gigenieks> most people are glad when weekend comes not when it is over :D
<ChristopherNG> Yeah my life is in reverse at the moment, Im free monday to friday and work part time on weekends
<ChristopherNG> Im at university which is out for another 6 weeks
<ChristopherNG> Since I passed all my exams and I have no resits i have nothing to do except linux projects
<gigenieks> you have finished university?
<Guest77900> Have a question about screen resolution in Xubuntu 11.04.
<beardygnome> Guest77900: what's your question?
<Guest77900> It won't let me set a resolution higher than 1024x768.
<Guest77900> I can in Windows XP.
<beardygnome> is it that you don't have any options higher than in the Settings menu?
<Guest77900> Right. 1024x768 is the only option. Also, it doesn't offer a list of refresh rates. Just 0.0
<beardygnome> what monitor are you using?
<Guest77900> Dell M781p. Older 17" CRT. Have no problems with it in XP.
<beardygnome> i wonder if it's not properly support in the kernel...
<beardygnome> this website suggests it might need some drivers: http://www.bioticaindia.com/m781p.html
<beardygnome> NOTE: i found that website via a search engine, i'm not commenting on its accuracy
<Guest77900> I'll give it a shot. I just figured most, if not all, standard CRT monitors were supported in Linux.
<beardygnome> well you do have some support...
<TheSheep> it does
<TheSheep> it's usually the graphics card
<Unit193> I had to get a x.conf
<TheSheep> Guest77900: what graphics card do you have?
<Guest77900> Integrated Intel. Not very impressive, I know...
<TheSheep> Guest77900: that's actually well supported, so it's good
<TheSheep> Guest77900: what does the command 'lspci | grep VGA' say in terminal?
<Guest77900> One sec.
<Guest77900> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)
<Guest77900> I set up Xubuntu alongside XP a few days ago. I haven't booted into XP since. Loving it.
<Guest77900> Would just like to find a tweak to increase the resolution.
<TheSheep> ok, os the thing is that the monitor is too old to have your system autodetect the refresh frequenciesfor it
<TheSheep> so it uses the minimal safe ones
<TheSheep> but you can tell it what frequencies are ok for your monitor in the xorg.conf
<TheSheep> there is a howto on that here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<Guest77900> Very good. Thank you!
<TheSheep> you can also try this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Adding_undetected_resolutions
<Guest77900> I'll give it a shot.
<Guest77900> Much appreciated.
<TheSheep> linux generally doesn't have drivers for monitor screens -- but sometimes you need to give it extra info on your monitor
<Guest77900> I can do that. Thanks!
<industrial> How do I get rid of the email icon in the indicator applet?
<beardygnome> industrial: permenantly, or just for the moment?
<beardygnome> to remove it permenantly, uninstall the indicator-messages package
<industrial> thanks
<kevor> Hello, i'm trying to get my USB sound card to work with Xubuntu
<kevor> anyone here can help me out?
<orngjce223> USB sound cards? Ask #opensourcemusicians - they know more about such things
<Sysi> kevor: install pavucontrol and set it as output device
<industrial> sudo apt-get install ruby rubygems;sudo gem install heroku; heroku;
<industrial> last one gives me command not found
<GridCube> whats gem?
<GridCube> !info gem
<ubottu> gem (source: gem): Graphics Environment for Multimedia - PureData library. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.92.3-1ubuntu2 (natty), package size 2315 kB, installed size 6052 kB
<industrial> ruby package manager
<GridCube> that doesnt seem correct industrial
<industrial> what ubottu spat out doesnt seem connect
<industrial> correct
<industrial> actually it might, the package gem
<industrial> but the gem you see there is a binary from the package rubygems
<GridCube> apt-cache confirms ubottu's info
<industrial> the problem is that gem's installed binaries arent in the path
<industrial> GridCube: do an apt-get install rubygems;which gem;
<TheSheep> industrial: try 'dpkg -L rubygems'
<TheSheep> industrial: and see where it put it
<industrial> Gem is installed fine
<industrial> what gem installes, the binaries, are not in the path
<industrial> /var/lib/gems/1.8/bin/*
<GridCube> wouldnt it be > sudo rubygem install heroku ?
<industrial> GridCube: rubygems provides a binary called gem. I'm in no way talking about an apt-get package called gem.
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> okay sorry
<TheSheep> industrial: are you sure they are not simlinked to /usr/bin?
<industrial> yes
<TheSheep> symlinked
<industrial> thats the problem :D
<TheSheep> I mean, maybe under a different name than 'gem'
<GridCube> i think that gem is working, the thing not working is the stuff he wants to install whit it
<TheSheep> I think that's normal for ruby programs to not work ;)
<Amacidia> hey everyone, i have 10.04 running on a everex laptop, it doesn't appear that I can change the resolution in xfce, is this possible?
<GridCube> you might need to update the video drivers
<GridCube> else write xrandr and see what resolutions are available
<Amacidia> hey, lots are available
<Amacidia> I'm currently set to 1600x1200, would be nice to switch to 1280x800
<GridCube> then write xrandr -s 1280x800
<GridCube> you can install grandr  to use a gui front end for xrandr
<Amacidia> Thanks!
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> but then you might need to add something to the boot to have xrandr change your resolution Amacidia
<Amacidia> You know I feel like an idiot, I'm going to let update manager run as there are loads of updates. Perhaps that will fix the issue ?
<GridCube> dunno
<TheSheep> doesn't xfce come with settings->display anymore?
<GridCube> it should
<Amacidia> Ah Settings ---> Xfce 4 Settings Manager :)
<Amacidia> Well, I changed my resolution to 1024x768 but now when i boot up my screens all wacked out :/
<Amacidia> Anyone have an idea how I can get into recovery mode? I'm not even seeing the grub menu on boot
<Amacidia> Maybe from the cd ?
<knome> Amacidia, pressing right-shift should pop up the grub menu
<Amacidia> hey knome, what happens is that I see the grub loading message now, but thats it, it just brings me right to xfce, which is messed
<Amacidia> is that pressing right-shift with the install cd in the drive, or without?
<Sysi> left shift key works too, hold it during boot
<Sysi> or before it
<Amacidia> Ah left shift works, thanks
<ityler15> does anyone know a permanent fix for b43? every time i boot my laptop i have to open terminal and run the modprobe command
<Amacidia> Now how can I get my video work lol ?
<Amacidia> Failsafe graphic mode looks good..
<Amacidia> Failsafe graphic mode would be good, but it keeps looping the same question "How would you like to reconfig your display ? "
<GridCube> ityler15, ask in #bcm-users  you will get better help
<GridCube> Amacidia, move the xorg.conf file away and save it just to be safe and reboot
<Amacidia> Thanks!
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu community meeting in #xubuntu-devel in 64 minutes. Everyone is invited to attend. Agenda is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Meetings
<ityler15> edbian: IT WORKED!!!!!thank you sooo much man, this is what drove me from ubuntu before but now its fixed!
<GridCube> ityler15, i guess that was for other channel
<ityler15> gridcube: yeaaahhhhhh i thought we were in this channel
<GridCube> ityler15, i would guess it was #bcm-users
<art_> test
<art_> can anyone tell me how to select files found with a search done by catfish??? I searched my music archive and found 80 tunes that I'd like to move to another folder-but catfish won't let me select more than one tune at a time-how do I select all 80 tunes from the catfish search screen and move them to another folder?
<jrmy> ctrl-a didn't work?
<art_> I didn't think of that!!! I was expecting to use the mouse to select fikes.....standby, I'll check control a from kb.
<Sysi> mv /home/$USER/Musicarchive/*matches* /where/to/move would work too
<Sysi> *matches* like *artistname*
<Sysi> but filesystem structure needs some getting used to
<art_> control A only lets me select one file at a time-and even that file cannot be dragged and dropped.
<Sysi> catfish is just search..
<charlie-tca> holding control while selecting?
<art_> I have my archive in a usb drive, and want to move them into a separate folder on my desktop.
<charlie-tca> use thunar
<charlie-tca> you can do a "Select by pattern" under edit, just tell it whatever you told catfish
<charlie-tca> It will automatically select tham
<charlie-tca> s/tham/them
<charlie-tca> I use that with stuff like *jpg to select every jpg in a directory
<art_> when I hold down the control and the A key, and click on a file to select, nothing happens....
<charlie-tca> hold control and click doesn't work either?
<Sysi> if ctrl A works, it should select all without any clicking
<art_> if I hold down the control key then click on a file, nothing happens, it won't even select the file!
<art_> how doesa one activate thunar???
<art_> Im new to linux.
<art_> control A does nothing.
<art_> btw, ty for help charlie.
<charlie-tca> It the file manager, just click that right blue folder in the hidden panel at the bottom of the screen
<art_> i activated the file manager, but nothing appears other than the screen and a list of the files.
<art_> there is no right blue folder on my screen.
<art_> this is so frustrating, I can't figure out how to select and move files that have resulted from a search.
<art_> If I go to a folder using the file manager, I can select files and move them/copy them......but how do I move/copy files that I found wiuth a search?
<art_> I've never used the desktop sharing application before, otherwise I'd show you what happens when I try.
<art_> I guess i better give up-im so darned frustrated tho.
<ChristopherNG> not sure what the problem is but "giving up" is defeatist talk..
<art_> yes, I know.......
<art_> sorry.
<art_> is it possibly a permissions issue with the folder??? The songs aren't on the hard drive with the os.
<charlie-tca> um, why can't you do it in file manager?
<ChristopherNG> art_: are you trying to do something to the file but you cant?
<charlie-tca> Sometimes, we just have to alternative methods to get the task done
<art_> maybe I should make a video with the screen capture software and post it on youtube.
<charlie-tca> Yeah, that's an idea. Maybe in a day or two, someone will tell you how to get those files moved then.
<ChristopherNG> art_: dont know if you have tried this already but make a copy of the folder to give yourself the full rights to the folder if you have not done so already.
<art_> Im trying to copy a list of 80 hits to another folder,   i searched for song titles, found 80 that meet my search criteria, and I want to selct them and move them to another file folder,
<ChristopherNG> art_: Make a copy of the folder to get all the rights to it.
<ChristopherNG> You are probably unable to edit the contents because you do not have the rights to edit the contents etc.
<ChristopherNG> By copying the entire folder you get all rights to everything in that folder and then you can just delete the original.
<art_> ok, there are 43 gb of music in the folder, so making a copy of the entire folder will take awhile!!!! But, I'll try it later with a smaller folder.
<art_> the folder Im searching was one that I originally copied using drag and drop.
<ChristopherNG> art_: 40gb is not much, I have done that for almost a terrabtye lol
<GridCube> im getting a 404 on ubuntu/pool/universe
<charlie-tca> local mirror?
<GridCube> yes
<charlie-tca> might be updating, which will give the 404 until it gets done,
<charlie-tca> could be an hour or two
<GridCube> mmkay
<art_> I can copy or move any of the files in the folder already.......but the issue seems to be with moving or copying files that result from a search.
<ChristopherNG> art_: where is this folder located, on an external hdd? or a different computer altogether? sorry i just came into the channel
<art_> for instance, I can open the folder and select songs to copy or move.....but, when I search for songs that meet my search criteria, I can't move or copy just those songs.
<art_> np chris, ty in advance.
<ChristopherNG> art_: have you tried to search for them and used a pipe to move them?
<art_> the files are on my external drive, a 250 gb usb hard drive.
<art_> the problem with a pipe is that I can't select the tunes with the mouse, I'd have to type every single filename.
<GridCube> i wanted to try if meta tracker would work, but for some reason i cant install it, you could try tho
<ChristopherNG> art_: what search parameters are you using? give the command here.
<GridCube> Community meeting is going on NOW on #xubuntu-devel
<art_> I am using catfish to search, and searching the whole music archive folder for 'beatles'. I get a list of 80 tunes, but I can't drag and drop them from the catfish screen.
<ChristopherNG> art_: trying something like find . / -name "taylorswift*" -print
<art_> What I want to do is to copy just the result of the search into another folder so I can transfer them to a usb drive later on.
<ChristopherNG> sorry .. "find . -name "taylorswift*" -print"
<ChristopherNG> when you are in the correct directory with the music you want to copy.
<art_> so u mean from the terminal??
<ChristopherNG> yes ofc
<ChristopherNG> ls /media
<ChristopherNG> cd /media/THEHARDDRIVENAME
<art_> ovedrload........
<art_> overload.....
<ChristopherNG> you went to the correct directory with the music and used that find command ?
<art_> i open a terminal window, and type in:
<ChristopherNG> find . -name "whateveryouwantforsearching*" -print
<art_> find . -name "beatles*" -print
<ChristopherNG> and you get?
<art_> standby.
<spanther> Good evening everyone :)
<art_> I think I need to tell it to search on the usb drive-
<spanther> I've installed the ATI drivers shipped with the repositories and use Xubuntu. Everything works nearly perfect, it's just a little thing which is not perfect. When I play a video in HD quality (1080p) I have "very little" stuttering
<ChristopherNG> art_: like I said you have to move to the correct directory and use that command.
<ChristopherNG> the "." means find it here
<ChristopherNG> spanther: stuttering is in the sound or the video jumps?
<spanther> ChristopherNG, the video has very little breaks, not complete stops, but you see a little stuttering
<spanther> it just doesn't look "perfectly fluid" :)
<ChristopherNG> spanther: have you tried or had the same problem with other films?
<spanther> yep
<ChristopherNG> VLC?
<spanther> yes ^^
<ChristopherNG> I sometimes get that aswell and sometimes it jumps for me, Ive always put it down to the file as opposed to the os.
<ChristopherNG> or VLC.
<spanther> it looks like the video only has 15fps :)
<ChristopherNG> Yeah well that would really explain it.
<spanther> it happens with all movies (have over 100)
<spanther> but the video itself has much more fps ^^
<art_> ok, I copied a folder to my desktop and tried the search from the terminal mode-nothing displayed after a brief flurry of hard drive activity.
<ChristopherNG> art_: did you copy a folder to your desktop with beatles stuff in it?
<ChristopherNG> Because that command will only look for "beatles"
<spanther> ChristopherNG, do you know another player with many codecs instead to try out? :)
<ChristopherNG> spanther: VLC is what I use personally, Ive never actually used perole that comes with the OS.
<ChristopherNG> Alot of other people also use XMBC for a HTPC, Again ive avoided that.
<art_> no, I grabbed a small file with 5 or 10 tunes, and copied them to my desktop. Then I searched for 'tommy', which was in one of the file names in the coipied folder.
<art_> I changed the terminal command to search for an appropriate term.
<ChristopherNG> art_: and you changed to the correct directory aswell where you started the search? If so i really cant help you beyond that.
<ChristopherNG> ie /Desktop/THemusicfolder/
<art_> yes, am searching the proper directory.
<art_> I didn't put the music folder in the music sub directory......just moved it directly to the desktop.
<spanther> ChristopherNG, mmh okay so I have to find another way to go around that :/ thank you for your assistance :)
<art_>  /Desktop/
<art_> this is so frustrating...........
<ChristopherNG> let me try it on my machine
<art_> it's such a basic function and I can't figure out how to do it.
<ChristopherNG> art_: what is your music folder called?
<art_> is the desktop sharing utility difficult to use?
<art_> it's called 'test'
<ChristopherNG> art_: try this command "find /home/ubuntu/Desktop/test -name tommy -print"
<ChristopherNG> tommy was the word you chose to search for, just change it to meet the correct spelling.
<art_> ubuntu is so nice!!!! my daughter is going to use it instead of windows-it's fast, it works and she loves it after just a few minutes of using it herself!!
<ChristopherNG> art_: with this command that I can given you it tells the computer exactly which directory to go and search.
<art_> there are 2 tunes in the folder with 'tommy' in them.......if I change to the desktop folder and search it, the software should automatically search subfoilders also? ?
<art_> I will cut and paste it into the terminal window.....
<ChristopherNG> art_: the find command uses brute force to locate your files, it checks every file in all your directories.
<ChristopherNG> if more than one file in a different direcotry has the same name "tommy" find reports them all.
<ChristopherNG> but in this case we have specified exactly which directory to search.
<ChristopherNG> just open a terminal and try that command lets not make a simple thing harder than it has to be.
<art_> art@ubuntu:~$ find /home/ubuntu/Desktop/test -name tommy -print
<art_> find: `/home/ubuntu/Desktop/test': No such file or directory
<art_> these are the results
<art_> ok, I see the problem...I use xubuntu, not ubuntu.
<ChristopherNG> the folder is actually spelt "test" just exactly like that?
<spanther> ChristopherNG, after disabling "Vsync" i have "little" cuts in the video in heavily moving scenes but it runs completely smooth now ^^
<ChristopherNG> spanther: thats good to know for myself aswell, great!
<spanther> :)
<ChristopherNG> spanther: by the way are you running 64bit or 32?
<spanther> ATI has an option to disable these "cutted windows" if movement comes up, it says it will use extra power to enable this. it seems like it sets the desktop to 60hz/fps and so the movie (24fps) stutters
<spanther> i am using Xubuntu 32bit 11.04 :)
<spanther> with PAE kernel
<ChristopherNG> art_: just check the spelling of "test" because unix is case sensitive.
<spanther> well now fast movement makes cuts inside the frame(s) but it runs smooth.
<ChristopherNG> spanther: thats cool, I have a 64bit machine but i run the 32 bit iso because its more stable and i find things like flash and vlc less laggy
<spanther> i still use vlc now :)
<ChristopherNG> art_: you still there?
<art_> test is all lower case.
<spanther> so that means I can't enable this Vsync option for desktop otherwise it isn't able to play media with lower fps than 60 stutter free because it hasn't enough fps in the media :)
<spanther> cause it can't calculate half frames
<art_> still here
<ChristopherNG> art_: close that terminal and open a new one
<ChristopherNG> type "ls" hit enter
<art_> Desktop     how to save drivers in xubuntu.abw                Pictures
<art_> Documents   linux laptop summary, cost vs processor type.abw  Public
<art_> Downloads   linux laptop summary, cost vs processor type.txt  Templates
<art_> forum post  Music
<ChristopherNG> now type "cd ./Desktop"
<ChristopherNG> hit enter
<ChristopherNG> now type "ls" hit enter
<art_> art@ubuntu:~$ cd ./Desktop
<art_> art@ubuntu:~/Desktop$
<ChristopherNG> type "ls" what do you get
<spanther> glad I could help lol xD
<art_> art@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ ls
<art_> 69_017 - Tommy Jiames & The Shondells - Crystal Blue Persuasion 192 St.mp3
<art_> linux laptop summary, cost vs processor type.txt
<art_> test
<ChristopherNG> now type "cd ./test"
<art_> it actually found another instance of 'tommy' on my desktop.
<ChristopherNG> art_: ignore it
<ChristopherNG> type "cd ./test"
<ChristopherNG> and then type "ls" and tell me what you get
<art_> art@ubuntu:~/Desktop/test$
<ChristopherNG> yes now type "ls" and do you get anything in that folder?
<ChristopherNG> or have you been searching an empty directory? :)
<art_> art@ubuntu:~/Desktop/test$ ls
<art_> 69_017 - Tommy James & The Shondells - Crystal Blue Persuasion 192 St.mp3
<art_> 69_017 - Tommy Jiames & The Shondells - Crystal Blue Persuasion 192 St.mp3
<art_> 69_018 - Creedence Clearwater Revival - Proud Mary 192 St.mp3
<art_> 69_019 - Spinning Wheel - Blood, Sweat & Tears VBR JS.mp3
<art_> 69_020 - Johnny Cash - A Boy Named Sue 192 St.mp3
<art_> 69_021 - Blood, Sweat & Tears - You've Made Me So Very Happy 192 St.mp3
<art_> 69_022 - Cowsills - Hair 192 JS.mp3
<ChristopherNG> great!
<art_> 69_023 - Supremes & Temptations - I'm Gonna Make You Love Me 192 ST.mp3
<art_> 69_024 - Sly & the Family Stone - Hot Fun In The Summertime 192 St.mp3
<art_> yes, that works, tnx.
<art_> but the original problem still exists
<ChristopherNG> now type this "find . -name "T*" -print"
<spanther> ChristopherNG, If you enable Desktop Vsync option to remove cuts, it syncs to 60fps because your screen has 60hz, so it disallows half frames. movies have less frames per second so they stutter because it hasn't enough to show 60 full frames per second :) that was the issue ^^
<art_> if I use catfish to search for 'tommy' on myt desktop, it will display 2 files....but how to move those files??
<ChristopherNG> art_: ok, where do you want to move those files?
<art_> I would be happy enough to copy them anywhere-but nothing works.
<ChristopherNG> spanther: Thanks
<ChristopherNG> you know how to use the "cp" command?
<art_> from tghe catfish screen, the hits from my search cannot be selected, so drag and drop doesn't work.
<spanther> ChristopherNG, if you set Vsync on, and then set your screen to 24fps (cinema mode) too just like your screen and your video has 24p, it will run fluid too but that is a big hassle to switch fps everytime :P
<art_> no, I don't know 'cp'
<ChristopherNG> cp = copy
<art_> I assume it's 'copy'??
<art_> ok
<ChristopherNG> yes
<spanther> cp /your/source/file /your/desired/place/   thats how to use x)
<ChristopherNG> exactly
<ChristopherNG> let me give you an example from my machine
<ChristopherNG> cp archies.mp3 ~/Desktop/
<ChristopherNG> basically i went to the directory that had "archies"
<ChristopherNG> and then copied it to my desktop
<art_> ok, b ut will that command search for 'archies', and only copy those files??/?
<ChristopherNG> you can make a "pipe" like i was saying before
<ChristopherNG> but have you used the command line before?
<art_> havent used the command line since the early days of dos.........
<art_> circa 1990
<ChristopherNG> well if your not strong on the command line last thing you want to be doing is using cp and rm with wildcards and pipes.
<art_> I'm rusty at best, but understand the concept.
<ChristopherNG> I would go read on the command line a little
<art_> ok, I can do it-but sure would rather stil luse something with a qui
<art_> tnx so much for your help
<spanther> the command line is a very strong tool :)
<ChristopherNG> your welcome, and just remember...
<art_> I gotta get off the computer so my daughter can continue her linux introduction.
<ChristopherNG> if you ever get a file and that you dont have full rights over, you just make a copy to get full rights and delete the original.
<art_> understand.
<art_> ty
<art_> gl to all
<ChristopherNG> Ok folks im probably going to get told to take this to offtopic but I did abit of research for famous linux users and apparently Ben Affleck and Jeff Goldblum are avid linux users.
<spanther> lol *g*
<ChristopherNG> but then again someone on that site also said Paris Hilton made contributions to x0rg
<ChristopherNG> obvious troll!
<spanther> ChristopherNG, you're using ATI too?
<ChristopherNG> Nvidia on this machine, Ati on my other.
<spanther> ok :)
<spanther> ati here, intel on netbook and nvidia on mothers notebook xD
<spanther> all linux now :P
<ChristopherNG> great, im going for a cigarette brb
<CrazyGir> howdy! I am having a pain trying to get xubuntu to properly restart networking
<spanther> why restart? did you disable it before? :)
<CrazyGir> when I issue service networking stop && service networking start (there's no restart) I get: networking stop/waiting
<CrazyGir> using ifdown/up I was able to get my IP refreshed on my nic, but I'm unable to get resolv.conf cleared and reissued
<spanther> wlan or lan? atheros or realtek?
<CrazyGir> so DNS is all wonky
<spanther> mh :/
<CrazyGir> spanther: restart becasuse I'm connected to a new network
<CrazyGir> new/different. I go between networks and having no connection a lot (live in the middle of the mountains)
<spanther> oh ok
<CrazyGir> spanther: it's a lan, connected to modem/router atm
<CrazyGir> and restart because dns isn't working and resolv.conf looks like it needs a refresh :)
<madnick> CrazyGir: use google dns
<madnick> :)
<CrazyGir> ><
<CrazyGir> that's a windows answer
<madnick> My router dies all the time
<madnick> well the dns server stops working, so i have to use an alternate dns
<CrazyGir> I don't need my router doing DNS
<CrazyGir> err..
<CrazyGir> I don't have my router doing DNS
<madnick> I see
<spanther> yeah... router slow down sometimes after some uptime because of their dns server is under heavy load or the hardware isn't fast enough :/
<spanther> ok
<CrazyGir> I guess insight into why the networking service refuses to start would be heplful?
<charlie-tca> but something has to or your websites won't resolve. Using google DNS servers is often faster than using the local ISP DNS servers.
<spanther> CrazyGir, if your networking would work, you could use teamviewer and show me the issue :) i then could compare with mine
<spanther> but you can't since it's down lol
<madnick> your websites won't resolve. Using  google DNS servers is often faster than using the local  ISP DNS servers.
<madnick> sorry
<madnick> i slipped the mouse
<madnick> in irssi
<CrazyGir> fiddling with resolv.conf is the hack
<CrazyGir> figuring out why xubuntu not working like it is supposed to would be the fix
<CrazyGir> no?
<spanther> madnick, but google censors and so you never know if you got all true dns info :)
<madnick> I did not mean to paste that
<madnick> It was not my message :)
<madnick> spanther: oh
<spanther> oh ok xD
<spanther> i prefer openDNS :)
<CrazyGir> do either of your systems refuse to start netowkring if you stop/start the service?
<CrazyGir> spanther: opendns annoys me with their auto-google-if-you-mistype
<spanther> CrazyGir, heh
<spanther> but it is not controlled "by" google and that's good x)
<spanther> i hate monopolism :P
<CrazyGir> you mean you dislike being taken advantage of?
<spanther> all out of one hand is dangerous ^^
<CrazyGir> welcome to the clue :)
<CrazyGir> *club
<CrazyGir> not sure how e slipped in there
<CrazyGir> well crap, I feel like rebooting is the only way to fix this.
<spanther> i prefer more different services so if any goes down there aren't affected all you know? :)
<spanther> one big company to trust "with every service" well... i'm paranoid xD
<CrazyGir> it's so annoying how linux is slowly becoming more and more like windows
<spanther> nah it's far away from being windows :)
<CrazyGir> spanther: don't be paranoid, be realistic, someone profiting off your information does not care about you, they only care about continueing to collect your information
<spanther> just little bugs ^^
<CrazyGir> hah
<CrazyGir> you haven't used BSD for long enough then
<spanther> most of the time it's a layer 8 issue x)
<CrazyGir> hah
<spanther> means: the one sitting in front of the machine :P
<CrazyGir> that is why I came here
<CrazyGir> I know what the layer 8 issue is
<CrazyGir> :P
<spanther> kk xD
<spanther> it's just that i bet there is a command you just don't know! x)
<CrazyGir> but yea, I haven't really collected any great insights into why xubuntu refuses to reset it's freeking resolv.conf
<madnick> In all fairness, the easy way of doing this
<spanther> but this doesn't make linux windows'ish
<madnick> Would be to use nm-applet
<madnick> and "disable networking" then reenable it
<CrazyGir> let me see..
<madnick> The nm-applet will generate resolv.conf
<CrazyGir> how would you start that applet?
<madnick> CrazyGir: its on top right
<madnick> if you are running GUI
<spanther> CrazyGir, i bet you just install it over synaptic software center and then add it as panel app :)
<madnick> the two arrows in 11.04 :)
<CrazyGir> hah
<spanther> madnick, CrazyGir is using Xubuntu so Xfce :)
<spanther> no two arrows there hehe
<CrazyGir> HAH, so the applet doesn't even pick up my NIC/eth0
<CrazyGir> ><
<CrazyGir> FAIL.
<spanther> huh? what?
<CrazyGir> yea, exactly
<spanther> you mean the applet doesn't show eth0?
<spanther> i enabled "auto-ethernet" here :)
<CrazyGir> nope, I mean if I click the "show me some details" it says, "sorry, no active/valid connection found" and if I click edit connections, I see nothing.. all this despite having eth0 active (with an ip) and correct entries in /etc/network/interfaces
<spanther> i only have "auto lo" and "iface lo inet loopback" inside the "interfaces" file :)
<spanther> no eth0 entry O.o
<spanther> maybe you try mine? xD
<CrazyGir> I miss OpenBSD.
<spanther> backup your interfaces and try mine :)
<CrazyGir> hah, and there it works..
<spanther> what works?
<CrazyGir> (no, didn't try yours)
<spanther> oh k lol
<CrazyGir> yea, linux is getting a lot like windows
<spanther> well I just installed Xubuntu 11.04 freshly now today and haven't edited any file so far. this was the only two entries i had in interfaces but it's working just fine
<madnick> IIRC Linux is getting less like Windows, Windows even removed POSIX support ;)
<CrazyGir> hah
<spanther> madnick, i bet ballmer just doesn't want opensource invades windows and so he removes more and more compatibility stuff :P
<spanther> joke
<CrazyGir> hah
<spanther> linux gets more automatism but this doesn't transfer it into windows :)
<Josesordo> it isnt windows.. =P
<spanther> thanks for saying this x)
<spanther> anyone here has knowledge about WebcamStudio ?
<spanther> I would like to stream to justin.tv or ustream.tv so i need this :)
#xubuntu 2012-08-06
<tech1> anyone know how to make custom xfce appearance themes? i found them in /usr/share/themes and copied one of the theme folders to make my own but it isnt showing up in my theme chooser... some of the other themes in that folder dont show up either... so there must be some other kind of config im missing
<tech1> i could try to edit the original theme files. i can see simple #ffffff, so i know what id need to do... i just dont want to tamper them if i can make my own
<n2diy> what all do I need to watch youtube? I installed restricted extras, but I'm still getting missing plug in messages?
<tech1> AHA. i got it to work
<k_sze> Is there any Internet Gateway Device client/browser for Xubuntu? e.g. for Mac OS X, there is an application called "Port Map" (http://www.codingmonkeys.de/portmap/), Windows also has a built-in utility to map ports by UPnP on capable routers.
<k_sze> (and I would prefer a GUI application, if possible)
<xubuntu277> Hi all. Some help needed with touchpad frozen on a HP DM1-4136SF. anybody aware of such an issue ?
<TheSheep> "frozen"?
<TheSheep> does that mean it used to work but stopped?
<xubuntu277> yes. mouse and keyboard ok then randomly (of course) no way to have any key working nor the cursor moving. Something my external USB mouse works, sometimes not. no dmesg or syslog info ...
<TheSheep> xubuntu277: what makes you think the touchpad is the problem?
<xubuntu343> any chance to intall alternate xubunto on a pentium 3 laptop wich 128mb?
<xubuntu277> @TheSheep: Well, I'm trying to know why it freezes :) It's a dual boot netbook running Win7 without no touchpad/keyb problem. It only happens with xubuntu.
<TheSheep> xubuntu277: you need more ram
<xubuntu343> to be more precise, its a pentium III with 746 MHz and 256 MB of RAM..will chorme
<xubuntu343> ..will chrome or mozilla work?..its for my mother
<xubuntu343> :)
<TheSheep> xubuntu277: 256MB may be enough, but it will be slow
<TheSheep> xubuntu277: especially web browsers use a lot of ram
<xubuntu343> i know and she is a youtube.com junky
<xubuntu343> :)
<TheSheep> you will need to try, no promises
<mips1911> xubuntu343, chrome or firefox wont work. I tried them on a lubuntu setup with P4 celeron 128MB ram. It will load and then the page file will start going mad and the machine essentially locks up. Try and upgrade the ram to 512MB-1GB
<mips1911> xubuntu343, you can forget about youtube as well, flash will kill it.
<astraljava> I hear there's an HTML5 version for the bleeding edge testers.
<Sysi> killer even if not serial one
<Sysi> I'm talking sbout html5
<xubuntu343> ok, thanks for your help!
<dimgl> gm everyone
<xubuntu277> Touchpad+keyboard frozen again. Suspending the computer on & off made both work again ...
<xubuntu173> Hi
<dimgl> anyone know how to remove the text background on the desktop?
<DominicLow> you mean the icon texts or something?
<holstein> i can remember going around and renaming all my icons to " " .. maybe http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfdesktop/preferences and setting the font size to 0 ?
<DominicLow> anyone ever tried this for icon text background? http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/08/27/howto-remove-the-borders-of-your-desktop-icon-text/
<mips1911> dimgl, DominicLow, holstein - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1132505/  paste that to a file /home/<username>/.gtkrc-2.0.mine
<mips1911> This works http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/08/27/howto-remove-the-borders-of-your-desktop-icon-text/
<Robertc1985> anyone can help me set up grub to load my windows 7?
<xubuntu225> парам пам пам
<shpngld> hello and good afternoon, I have a BIG problem afetr installing newer drivers fr nvidia mx420 under xubunti 11.04 I cant start my GUI!
<shpngld> the only thing I  see after restarting the pc is black background with white XUBUBTU
<shpngld> I dont know what to do please help!
<shpngld> I cant start even a terminal window
<holstein> shpngld: i would probably remove them, and try a differnt driver.. might also want to consider looking to see if there is a custom xorg.conf in place, and editing it, or making a new one
<shpngld> i cant open a terminal
<holstein> shpngld: you can get to tty likely by using control+alt+F2
<shpngld> nothing happens
<shpngld> on ctrl alt del it responds but not on anythin else
<shpngld> please help
<holstein> shpngld: then, you might want to try going in from a live CD, and seeing what, if any, xorg.conf is in place... i sometimes use a live CD like puppy or knoppix, and grab the xorg.conf and put it in place, and specify a driver... vesa driver should boot
<shpngld> ok now I have to try to find a cd
<holstein> shpngld: you should be able to use whatever CD you loaded the os with
<holstein> shpngld: you can also try the recover kernel image
<holstein> shpngld: whtn booting, right after anything from the bios, hit shift... you should see the kernel image you are using, and the recovery image... from there, you can try some options for recovery
<shpngld> I have xubuntu 10.04
<shpngld> what are the steps I have to follow
<shpngld> holstein Thyanks for everything!
<holstein> shpngld: i would boot the machine... right after the bios, hit shift.. you should see a list of kernel images
<shpngld> foud 11.04
<holstein> the 2nd one should be recovery
<holstein> i would try that first... then, go in with a live cd.. then try a custome xorg.conf.. then consider just upgrading to 12.04
<shpngld> it just started the cd with options to try or install
<holstein> shpngld: it? the live CD?
<shpngld> yes
<holstein> shpngld: you enter the recover kernel from your installation... you boot the install.. the normal install, no live cd... hit shift, and choose the recovery image
<shpngld> I cant get in any terminal from the hdd install
<shpngld> ctr=alt= anything dont work
<shpngld> only for restart
<shpngld> it just stays a black screeen w/ xubuntu title
<shpngld> thats all from my orig install
<shpngld> there is no GRUB menu or anythun
<shpngld> can i remove the new drivers I installed through live cd
<shpngld> Ok it seems like today i will be on WinXP....tomorrow I will buy a new CD and burn a Linux distrib just o repair the Video driver problem
<shpngld> holstein: Can i have a link to download a xubuntu distrib that will do the wor?
<shpngld> k*
<holstein> shpngld: when booting, you ned to hit shift to see the grub list
<holstein> need*
<holstein> shpngld: *any* live CD will "do the work"
<holstein> theres not a live CD that will just magically make your machine boot, as the hardware is specific to your case
<holstein> creating that disc, though possible, would only benifit you in this one case, so its not going to exist
<shpngld> holstein: nothing really happende
<shpngld> blinkin underscore in left upper corner and nothing
<shpngld> black screen
<shpngld> Im waitin and still nothin
<holstein> shpngld: you should see a grub list
<holstein> there will be no waiting.. start tapping shift, right when the machine comes back on... from a powered down state
<shpngld> it said grub loadin
<shpngld> now black screen with white xubuntu title
<holstein> shpngld: thats after the kernel
<holstein> shpngld: before that you should see a list, if you choose nothing, it will boot the first thing
<shpngld> OK
<holstein> you want to tap shift.. then navigate to "recovery" with the down arrow
<shpngld> there is a list
<shpngld> wow
<shpngld> Ubuntu with linux 2 6 30 15
<holstein> shpngld: the 2nd one should be recovery.. i literally just poke around in there each time and try things til it works
<shpngld> same w/ recovrey mode
<holstein> shpngld: there is a "restore graphics" as far as i remember
<shpngld> so i choose recovrey?
<holstein> shpngld: yes, there will be recovery options under the recovery mode, the 2nd one in the list
<shpngld> tryin
<shpngld> Loadin *&&&&@ generic
<shpngld> initial ramdisk
<shpngld> therre sppeared a list
<shpngld> repair brk pakages, Run in failsafe graphic mode,  reboot filesys check, update grub drop to rootshell prompt w\ netw drop to shell
<shpngld> Failsafe Graphic mode?
<holstein> shpngld: well, youy are having a graphics issue, correct? so that would be a good first try
<holstein> rootshell promt will be handy too if you want to apt-get remove the driver you installed
<shpngld> now I have to reconfigure graphics?
<holstein> shpngld: you dont have to do anything... you can try to repair your system if you want
<shpngld> thats the idea
<holstein> shpngld: you should be able to get to the GUI and remove the driver
<shpngld> I just want to remove the new and leave the old exp graphic drv
<holstein> shpngld: sounds like a good place to start...
<shpngld> Im startin the session in low graphics so i can get to the menu (additional drivers)
<shpngld> well in aditional drivers there is only one driver listed and it is NVIDIA Accelarated graphics driver (version current)
<shpngld> the experimental one (which was workin OK) is not here
<holstein> shpngld: i would remove all proprietary drivers, and get my system booting, if it were me
<holstein> OR, i would just backup my files, and take this time to upgrade to 12.04
<shpngld> No prop drivers ate used on this system
<shpngld> it says
<shpngld> MY pc is pretty old
<shpngld> thats why i avoid upg do newer vers
<shpngld> thats the only reason
<holstein> shpngld: they wont be "used" now... you are in safe gaphics mode... i would look in the package manager, or try the wiki pages for how to purge whatever driver you installed
<holstein> shpngld: you can always try the 12.04 version live and see how it works with your hardware... sometimes, its better to upgrade, and sometimes not, but 10.04 is approaching EOL regardless
<shpngld> 11.04 is mine
<shpngld> 10.04 was on the cd
<shpngld> ok so from synaptic package manager I have to find the last driver i installed right?
<holstein> so, you just have a few more months then
<holstein> shpngld: you dont have to do anything... i would use the package manager of my choice to remove the driver that is causing the system not to boot
<shpngld> I will try now
<shpngld> good thing is everything is workin for now
<shpngld> I thought that the newer drv will work better than the experimental one
<shpngld> it is from june last year for nvidia mx 420 (imagine how old hardware it isw)
<holstein> well, if it aint broke... or, assume nothing, which ever helpful tip you can learn from this event
<xubuntu716> hey
<xubuntu716> can some1 plz exlain how to know if i shod get 32bit or 64bit
<holstein> xubuntu716: i would say, if you dont already know, just get 32
<xubuntu716> ok thx
<holstein> when you neeed 64, you'll know.. though, if the hardware supports 64, theres not really any "deal breakers" anymore
<shpngld> holstein: I dont know how is the best way to say THANK You for your support and help, but i really mean it. I ll do some stuff around the house and then will try to fix the problem
<shpngld> hopefully everything should be ok and there will be no need to come here again for help...soon
<holstein> shpngld: sure... anytime! let us know if you need anything more :)
<shpngld> thank you! thanks alot XUBUNTU IRC crew
<tech1_> this is ridiculous
<tech1_> half the time i press the play/pause button on vlc player, xfce moves the window off the screen or into a different workspace
<aquix> hmm, I have problems with vlc too, distorted sound. I just got gnome-mplayer instead
<tech1_> ill try other players. but i think it did this with other program windows too
<Unit193> tech1_: Default install?  What version?
<tech1_> ubuntustudio(xfce4.8 distributed by xubuntu)
<Unit193> Bug 1001936 shouldn't hit it as it's Qt, but I use vlc (was a second ago) with no issues like that.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1001936 in xfwm4 (Ubuntu Precise) "GTK3 Grab/Move Triggered on Mouse Click" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1001936
<aquix> you might want to get the 4.10 ppa since your having a few issues?
<tech1_> ah its a known bug. ill look it up thanks
<xubuntu148> Hello,  how  can I execute a java application in Xubuntu?
<TheSheep> xubuntu148: double click on it
<xubuntu148> then i get a message: the java file is net executeable
<TheSheep> xubuntu148: make it executable first
<xubuntu148> on ubuntu i could change the access rules
<Unit193> Right click > Properties
<xubuntu148> but on xubutun there is no options
<xubuntu148> properies are open
<TheSheep> xubuntu148: or you can just do 'chmod +x yourfilename' from terminal
<xubuntu148> chmod +x minecraft.jar ?the file is on my deswktop
<xubuntu148> he says me no file available
<TheSheep> xubuntu148: open your terminal in the same directory
<TheSheep> xubuntu148: there is an option for that on right click
<xubuntu148> are the commnds for linux the same as for windows?
<aquix> nope :)
<aquix> their better
<xubuntu148> :D mhm that would be to easy
<xubuntu148> but no I have execute the file but nothing happens
<xubuntu148> *now
<xubuntu148> Thanks for help. Bye
<xubuntu901> hello
<xubuntu901> I have a powerpc g4, what is the best version of xubuntu (or any linux distro) should I install
<Sysi> I doubt it has enough ram for anything useful
<tech1> i just acciedntly moved a file somewhere while in my file explorer... it isnt in trash, isnt in any of the subfolders of the folder i was browsing in, or it's parent folder.... and find . -mtime -1     dosnt show it either...   trying to grep it but it hasnt got a unique name so searching through lots of stuff.... any other ideas where it could have gone?
<aquix> I have done that before :)      found it again using catfish searching the partition
<tech1> ill look up catfish. do you remember where you found your file? was it nearby or something
<tech1> ahhh damn
<tech1> i found it
<aquix> yeah, in some folder I had dragged and dropped it to
<tech1> its on the desktop
<tech1> lol
<aquix> hehe
<aicasn> out of curiosity.... how many here are running a home server?  ie. a PC that  1) you don't use as a desktop machine, 2) you leave on pretty much 24/7/365, 3) provides service(s) to other computers/gadgets in your home
<aicasn> file server, firewall, etc.
<aicasn> (not counting branded routers and other commercial devices)
<lnostdal> hi, why does xubuntu-desktop _depend_ on tumbler?
<lnostdal> do you not know that tumbler is memory leaking crap? ..
<lnostdal> make it "recommends", not "depends" ..
<aquix> tech1 can I ask why you run ubuntustudio?
<lnostdal> x)
<tech1> because i produce music
<tech1> i believe its pretty much xubuntu + music apps/drivers
<aquix> tech1 yeah, but whats the advantage of ubuntustudio over installing the software in xubuntu?
<tech1> i dont have to manually install the software :)
<aquix> lnostdal   netcom is worse
<tech1> which isnt hard. but if thats the only difference. then i might as well pick the one with the software i need
<aicasn> tech1, studio? what do you use for your protools replacement?
<lnostdal> aquix, ?
<aquix> nvm
<lnostdal> aquix, ah, yes .. you're from norway ..   this is Chess ..    they all suck
<aquix> yup
<tech1> i was using reaper on windows. only just installed ubuntustudio on a new pc... so will use ardour and rosegarden probably
<lnostdal> aquix, did you know that even Philippines has better mobile broadband than norway? ..   true "Unlimited use" etc.
<lnostdal> aquix, 4G in the cities
<aquix> I tried ardour but couldn't care enough to get jack working
<aicasn> tech1,  hmm. i'll look into those. i need to find something that's compatible with my m-audio hardware via firewire
<aquix> lnostdal no communism is good for networking :)
<tech1> ardour comes with ubuntustudio, its meant to be great for editing/fx, but lacks midi right now so not good for composing....... for composing/sequencing i heard rosegarden is decent
<lnostdal> aquix, ?
<aquix> hydrogen for beats isn't that bad
<tech1> i havnt even tried the music apps yet. only got this pc the other day and been fiddling with the gui
<tech1> now im setting up programming environment tonight. i only do music on weekends
<aicasn> lol. sounds familiar
<aquix> tomorrow, sleep
#xubuntu 2012-08-07
<aicasn> sure is quiet...
<GreatDanton> anybody knows when will be xubuntu 12.04.1 released?
<Unit193> Well, if things go according to plan, exact same time as Ubuntu does.
<GreatDanton> Unit193, when?
<GreatDanton> 23 august?
<Unit193> August 23rd
<GreatDanton> thanks
<Unit193> Sure.
<GreatDanton> did you try nomodeset?
<GreatDanton> :D
<Unit193> Set it in grub, but haven't rebooted yet.  May set up the computer that's the exact same and try it there.
<tnorris> I installed 12.04 using full disk encryption. Problem is the nvidia card causes the screen to scramble on startup and I can't see the password input.
<tnorris> is there anyway to switch to a non-gui password input?
<foobArrr> tnorris: you can switch to a terminal, ctrl + alt + f1
<tnorris> foobArrr: can I switch to the terminal when it prompts for the password for full disk encryption?
<foobArrr> oh, that password input
<foobArrr> don't think so
<foobArrr> isn't there a kernel parameter to get text mode during boot? nosplash? would that give non-gui password input?
<tnorris> ah, that's a good idea. I'll try that out.
<livingdaylight> hi
<livingdaylight> wondering whether to use 32 or 64 bit xubuntu
<livingdaylight> I have i3 processor with 8gb of ram
<foobArrr> you have a 64 bit cpu, you have more than 4GB ram -> 64 bit
<foobArrr> does 32 bit have any advantages nowadays?
<livingdaylight> foobArrr, thank you
<xubuntu169> does xubuntu 12 use gdm ? i am trying to create a xorg conf file but i cant stop x
<knome> 12.04 uses lightdm
<xubuntu169> thank you ! x is now stopped but now it tells me it cannot move xorg.0.log to xorg.0.log.old when i type Xorg -configure
<knome> i don't think that's the worst error :)
<TheSheep> maybe you forgot sudo?
<knome> yeahm thinking about that too, but it's just the log anyway
<xubuntu169> now with sudo it gives me a new error; number of created screens does not match number of detected devices
<xubuntu169> when i try to sudo Xorg -configure i get this error ;number of created screens does not match number of detected devices. Any idea how i could make it work ?
<baizon> xubuntu169: check with xrandr your detected displays
<baizon> then compare them to your x.org conf
<livingdaylight> testing xubuntu-64 bit but already I notice that it seems to be using 688 MiB RAM when the 32 bit was using roughly half.
<TheSheep> livingdaylight: it always uses all the ram
<TheSheep> livingdaylight: when it's not used by applications it is used for caches and buffers
<livingdaylight> TheSheep, so, that's normal?
<TheSheep> livingdaylight: also, a lot of ram is shared between applications (for shared libraries, for example), so it's hard to tell how much is really "taken"
<livingdaylight> was told that on a 64bit optimized system with 8gb of ram I should go with the 64-bit OS
<TheSheep> livingdaylight: yes, that's because 32 bit can only address 4GB of ram
<baizon> livingdaylight: what version of xubuntu? 12.10?
<livingdaylight> by 64bit optimized I mean the CPU
<livingdaylight> baizon, 12.04
<baizon> hmm
<baizon> mine was using ~500MB
<baizon> so i think its ok :)
<baizon> my ubuntu 12.04 uses ~700MB
<livingdaylight> to be fair I'm running the Voyager iso which is basically, xubuntu + Compiz /AWN - maybe that accounts for the extra 200
<baizon> yeah so its ok
<livingdaylight> ok, thanks for confirming (and reassuring) guys
<TheSheep> compiz can take a lot of ram
<baizon> i mean i got 500MB but im using zeitgeist so you can have less :)
<TheSheep> livingdaylight: try running xrestop from terminal and see how much ram just the graphics takes
<livingdaylight> asked to apt-get install xrestop first but got this when I did: E: Unable to locate package xrestop
<livingdaylight> remember I'm runnin the live-cd; whether that makes a difference?
<TheSheep> livingdaylight: it surely does
<livingdaylight> i see. Can one not apt-get install programs?
<TheSheep> livingdaylight: livecd uses some of the ram for the filesystem
<TheSheep> livingdaylight: you can, they will be installed in the ramdsik
<TheSheep> ramdisk
<livingdaylight> oh, in terms of RAM, yes, ok.
<livingdaylight> where did you get xrestop from?
<TheSheep> apt-get install xrestop
<TheSheep> it lists the x resource use
<livingdaylight> yes, I got Unable to locate package xrestop when I tried
<livingdaylight> At first I thought it kind of defeats the purpose of running xubuntu i.e. xfce with compiz and awn, if one has the resources might aswell run Ubuntu? or is there still some savings on resources? It's just default does look a bit bland
<TheSheep> I use xfce because I prefer the ui, not because I want to save resources
<TheSheep> but that a question of what you are used to
<livingdaylight> I'm used to Ubuntu i.e. gnome
<TheSheep> ubuntu is very different from original gnome 2 by now
<baizon> i was using gnom2 then xfce and with 12.04 im back with ubuntu :)
<livingdaylight> but unity is still a bit unstable for me and quirky
<baizon> for me unity is just perfect ;D
<livingdaylight> Also, I prefer to dedicate my resources to running apps than making it look nice. However, now I realize I like it looking beautiful too, lol
<baizon> well i've disabled all effects :)
<baizon> i like the usability
<baizon> well buts offtopic, so if you like to talk youre welcome to join #xubuntu-offtopic
<livingdaylight> I found Unity had improved vastly since its first inception, and was beginning ot enjoy it, but managing workspaces wasn't great. I like adding as many workspaces as I like, and having them in one line, not a quadrant. More importantly, switchng between many apps seemed to make the window borders increasingly unstable
<livingdaylight> Had a question on partitioning also. I understood that by dedicating a /home partition I would be able to preserve it and all contents on future installations of whatever distro.
<baizon> yes, im doing it the same
<livingdaylight> However, I was told that was not necessarily so, and that it would be better (cleaner) to keep everything on a separate partition call it /Data and also reinstall /home
<baizon> if you have /home on a seperate partition, after a fresh install all settings will stay
<baizon> cant agree with that
<TheSheep> livingdaylight: the thing is, if the other distro uses different versions of applications, then the config files saved in your home might be incompatible with those versions
<baizon> yes thats true, i was only switching between the ubuntu derivates
<TheSheep> this is usually only problematic when you switch to a distro with older versions, though
<livingdaylight> TheSheep, right! that makes sense. So, why is it generally advocated and said that one can keep one's /home and never have to format it when installing different os's. Seems its true only if one is re-installing the same distro
<TheSheep> livingdaylight: usually applications can understand config files from their older versions
<TheSheep> livingdaylight: or can migrate them
<TheSheep> livingdaylight: also, I think that the distro makers want you to use the default settings that they provide, because then it's easier to help you
<TheSheep> livingdaylight: so they consider it "cleaner" if you don't use your old settings from a different distro
<TheSheep> personally I always customize heavily, so it doesn't matter for me
<CellTech> When I visit the software center to install LMMS. It installs wine instead. Why?
<TheSheep> CellTech: *instead*, or in addition?
<TheSheep> CellTech: looks like lmms requires wine
<TheSheep> CellTech: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/lmms
<CellTech> Well when I install it. All that shows up is Wine. No lmms..
<baizon> have you tried it using the terminal?
<TheSheep> CellTech: it has to install wine first, since it's a dependency
<CellTech> Can I install the thing through terminal? I don't know how to
<aquix> think lmms need wine for the vst plugins, If I remember correctly
<TheSheep> it's probably installed, just not where you expect it in the menu
<TheSheep> just type 'lmms' in the terminal
<TheSheep> looking at the file listing, it doesn't have a menu entry at all
<CellTech> I keep forgetting the sudo apt-get install "package name"
<CellTech> software center makes it to where sudo's just aren't needed for lazy people like me
<baizon> :)
<livingdaylight> With 8gb RAM is swap required?
<TheSheep> livingdaylight: swap always comes in handy, just in case
<livingdaylight> on a 500gb hd with 8gb RAM how much swap would you recommend?
<livingdaylight> not the usual formula of 2xRAM ?
<TheSheep> half maybe?
<livingdaylight> for hibernation seems i need ram+ some more
<livingdaylight> hibernation is a good thing, right?
<aquix> don't need swap over 2 gb, it at all.
<aquix> *if at all
<Sysi> if suspend works, you probably don't want hibernation
<qwertz_> livingdaylight, i'd personally go for ram + a bit
<qwertz_> say 9 GB
<qwertz_> however, i typically do not care too much about disk space
<aquix> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq/
<aquix> 9 gb is way too much
<livingdaylight> aquix, it does sound a lot. but for hiberation seems it requires the amount of ram + some
<livingdaylight> let me check that link
<livingdaylight> Hibernation (suspend-to-disk) The hibernation feature (suspend-to-disk) writes out the contents of RAM to the swap partition before turning off the machine. Therefore, your swap partition should be at least as big as your RAM size. The hibernation implementation currently used in Ubuntu, swsusp, needs a swap or suspend partition. It cannot use a swap file on an active file system.
<xubuntu808> salve qualcuno mi può dare una informazione
<xubuntu808> what are minimal system requirements for xubuntu 11.10?
<en1gma> with the xubuntu live cd is there a "load to ram" command option
<aquix> a live cd only loads to ram ?
<en1gma> a live cd still has to access the cd all the time (everytime you type a command)
<en1gma> if you load the WHOLE cd to ram then it dont access the cd rom for nothing anymore
<aquix> ah, wouldn't know.
<aquix> en1gma  yeah, there is a parameter called toram   http://askubuntu.com/questions/28671/distro-that-i-can-load-into-ram
<en1gma> awesome
<aquix> en1gma  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1583206
<en1gma> brb gonna try it
<en1gma> thanks
<gry> Someone with Xubuntu 12.04 pastebin your /etc/profile please?
<aquix> what did you do?   http://pastebin.com/JhAhvTkS
<gry> aquix: thanks.. can you paste your output of "echo $PATH" please?
<gry> aquix: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1741470 lines 230 - 242 are the 'problem' I'm seeing
<aquix> no idea what your up to :)
<aquix> but here you go   http://pastebin.com/CLxCnEsL
<gry> i'm not up to anything other than reading lines 230-242 and seeing that they're not normal
<gry> been trying to shoot the trouble and still have no idea how to resolve it properly yet; thanks for the paste
<aquix> no worries :)
<gry> you appear to have /usr/local/bin in your path; would you happen to know what file is it set in?
<aquix> no idea
<buddylinux> is there a quick way to launch apps in xubuntu? Our version of Unity's dash
<buddylinux> alt+F2 ?
<buddylinux> gnome-do?
<foobArrr> gnome-do. or kupfer. or synapse.
<buddylinux> I dont find the right-click a quick way for accessing applications because apps is right at the bottom of the menu and then there are many more submenus
<buddylinux> foobArrr, kupfer sounds kde app?
<buddylinux> how does synapse work?
<buddylinux> is there a key-shortcut for it?
<aquix> I have all sorts of apps and files set as keyboard shortcuts using   windows key  + F1, F2 ...
<gry> hm
<buddylinux> aquix, that's another way for launching favourite apps
<gry> aquix: cat /etc/profile.d/*.sh /etc/profile /etc/bash.bashrc ~/.bash_profile ~/.profile ~/.bashrc | grep PATH
<gry> aquix: can you pastebin that please ?
<buddylinux> actually it would be good to have a 'favourite' entry in the menu for quick launching
<foobArrr> I don't think kupfer is a kde program, but I don't know
<aquix> gry http://pastebin.com/msCuVRqf
<buddylinux> foobArrr, just asking, it sounds it with the 'k'
<gry> aquix: i see, can you also pastebin /etc/environment please?
<Sysi> buddylinux: gwenview is kde app and it doesn't
<buddylinux> Sysi, you got me  ^^
<buddylinux> and i see kupfer is a gnome app -
<aquix> kdes k policy is long gone
<aquix> and I say good for them, got a bit silly
<buddylinux> it got ridiculous; even for geeks it got ott.
<aquix> gry  /etc/environment    ===>   PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games"
<aquix> gry  I'm leaving soon. maybe install 12.04 in virtualbox?
<gry> that's ok, i'll look at it, thanks
<aquix> your welcome :)
<buddylinux> installed openjdk-jre-headless but seems I am missing another component to launching jnlp files. Is it icetea?
<buddylinux> need the java webstart
<buddylinux> isnt java webstart part of openjdk?
<GridCube> !info libnb-java5-java
<ubottu> libnb-java5-java (source: netbeans): Common Java Related Libraries for NetBeans. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.0.1+dfsg1-4 (precise), package size 8526 kB, installed size 29702 kB
<GridCube> no... thats not it
<itai_michaelson> hi, by mistake i deleted the bottom panel/ dock thing in xubuntu, now i want to recreate it , but im not sure how its called or what to google
<TheSheep> itai_michaelson: it's called panel, or more precisely xfce4-panel
<TheSheep> itai_michaelson: it's the same as the top one
<TheSheep> itai_michaelson: just right-click on the top panel, and select 'panel preferences', then you can add new panel and add things to it
<itai_michaelson> TheSheep, i see...ok , thanks
<TheSheep> itai_michaelson: alternatively, select 'panel preferences' from the settings
<buddylinux> wow, java is hating me on 64bit
<buddylinux> should java work fine in 64-bit distro?
<buddylinux> app is launching but screen freezes and doesn't close when I hit the x button
<baizon> buddylinux: what version of java?
<buddylinux> baizon, first I tried openjdk7 but wasn't getting any joy so just removed it and installed web8's oracle ppa - that worked except for the problems I'm now getting with one app. Its working in another
<baizon> have you made some debugging?
<Sysi> is it 32bit app?
<buddylinux> dunno
<buddylinux> one is kgs cgoban app and it is a .jnlp file and that works. the other is from OANDA and its their desktop tradestation and it is a .sh file
<Sysi> .sh is bash script, it is just for launching java app?
<buddylinux> yes
<buddylinux> I hear with PAE one can make use of up to 64gb of ram on a 32-bit distro?
<Sysi> not for a single app
<buddylinux> basically, wondering whether installing 64 bit xubuntu was a mistake
<Sysi> you can run basically entire 32bit xubuntu inside 64bit one
<buddylinux> why the issue with java?
<Sysi> because java, the app or both are bad
<buddylinux> the app always worked fine up to now
<buddylinux> http://fxtrade.oanda.co.uk/trade-forex/fxtrade/desktop
<sambagirl> test
<Sysi> buddylinux: run that .sh in terminal and then try the java app located in ~/.oanda/jar/
<Sysi> thouhg it should create menu entries and such
<buddylinux> Sysi, i run ./fxtrader.sh in terminal which creates a launcher (icon) on the Desktop. Normally, when I then launch it it opens the platform, but what's happening now is that not all windows are populating and they're freezing.
<buddylinux> OANDA says it could be java cache issue
<martinphone> 4000 mp3 files are present in an expunged folder. Every mp3 file includes info about its year, band and album. How do I return them to their original directory? Original directories havent been edited
<sambagirl> expunged? what exactly do you profess with the term expunged?
<martinphone> sambagirl, I have 4000 files in 1000/files. in 1000/info there are 4000 trashinfo files for each of the 4000 mp3 in 1000/files. I need to restore all those files to their original directories
<buddylinux> Clip2net is not running on 64-bit xubuntu http://clip2net.com/en/ Anyone else on 64-bit could perhaps test this? Its a simple bin file. chmod +x followed by ./filename.bin usually starts the installer
<martinphone> 1000/expunged is empty
<martinphone> about my problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2038882
<xubuntu940> Hi
<kalxas> hi all,  I am trying to customize a xubuntu iso based on this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization#Advanced_Customizations
<kalxas>  I was able to rebuild the initrd.lz file
<kalxas> so that I have username and password set for the live session user
<kalxas>  but I am not succeeding in changing the background image
<kalxas> on the installer
<kalxas>  can please someone give a hint on that?
<kalxas>  I have replaced the image in initrd with my own (using the same file name) but still does not work
<kalxas> this is my chroot script: https://trac.osgeo.org/osgeo/browser/livedvd/gisvm/trunk/bin/build_chroot.sh
<kalxas> I have contacted ubuntu, ubuntu-devel and xubuntu-devel channels without success so far
<Morgan> Is there a way to upgrade from the 12.04 release to the newer alphas without completely reinstalling?
<TheSheep> Morgan: you can change the repository addresses and do dist-upgrade
<martinphone> in gparted, whats the difference between primary partition and extended partition? I m only going to use it to store huge ammounts of data, no OS, but movies, pictures, mp3 and flac...
<TheSheep> Morgan: but as those are alphas, the process is not guaranteed to succeed flawlessly
<Morgan> I understand the alphas are work in progress, but are they reasonably stable?
<TheSheep> no idea, didn't try any, it usually changes
<TheSheep> one day they may be stable, next day there might be some bug
<Morgan> hm, alright
<TheSheep> martinphone: it's a leftover from the DOS days, basically you only can have 4 primary partitions on a disk, and an extended partition is a way around that -- it creates a primary partition that can have more partitions inside it
<martinphone> ok TheSheep
<TheSheep> martinphone: so if you don't need more than 4, go with primary
<martinphone> in this new 1GB external HDD I want to reduce lost and found space to 1% instead of the defaul 5%, plus it is owned by root and not me, how do I change that?
<martinphone> nautilus didnt do the thing
<martinphone> chmod changes permissions, doesnt it?
<martinphone> will sudo nautilus work in a terminal?
<knome> martinphone, gksudo is for launching gui apps, sudo for CLI stuff, regardless where you run them
<martinphone> ok, i did change the permissions with that, I still need to reduce "lost and found" space from 5% to 1% (ext4)
<daedaluz> application menu has Wine sub-menu in it, but the entry doesn't show in alacarte
<Maccer> Is there a way to integrate lubuntu with xubuntu?
<Maccer> Or at least the lxde/openbox interface
<knome> that question doesn't make sense
<knome> if you want lxde, use lubuntu, and install the software you want
<Maccer> I wanted to see what the lubuntu flavor would look like without overwriting xubuntu
<Maccer> I just installed lxde... but... okay
<Unit193> Try a liveCD would be my recommendation...
<Maccer> Yeah, but all I want to do is try to see how better openbox/lxde theming is.  XFCE afaik doesn't support horizontal titlebar gradients
<knome> i don't think lxde or openvox does that either
<knome> openbox too
<Maccer> http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Themes#Gradients
<daedaluz> is there a way to change thunar icons while leaving the notification area untouched?
<Maccer> daedaluz: You mean the notification area uses an icon that xfce uses for files?
<Maccer> You'd have to start with the gtkrc in xfce-notify and then probably change something in gtk-3.0, but I don't know, your organization could be different
<daedaluz> I mean the tray icons. I like them monochrome, but shiki would be cooler thunar icon theme Maccer
<Maccer> daedaluz: uhh... I don't know.  Try #xfce if you haven't.  Also, the indicator plugin... the panel editor doesn't allow it to be configured, does anyone know how I can switch the order of the icons that relate to it?
<daedaluz> I guess I'll just make a new theme by combining shiki & greybird, thanks anyways
#xubuntu 2012-08-08
<Pyrhra> Bonsoir, Je suis actuellement en train d'installer Xubuntu, connaissant déjà un peu l'univers de Linux, j'aurais une question à propos de Xfce, que je n'ai jamais utilisée, je voudrais savoir à quel point il est paramétrable
<Pyrhra> CàD si il es possible par exemple d'intervertir la barre du haut et celle du bas
<Pyrhra> Je un peu regarder mais je n'ai pas trouvée
<Pyrhra> j'ai*
<Pyrhra> J'ai aussi vu qu'on pouvais mettre une image de fond pour les barres, comment va-t-il gérer l'image donnée ? S'il va l'étendre si elle est carré par exemple, ou s'il faut mettre une image dans un format spécial et de la forme de la barre
<cavibird> Help?
<cavibird> cavibird2005@Cavis-Zenbook:~$ sudo apt-get install update [sudo] password for cavibird2005:  Reading package lists... Error! E: Encountered a section with no Package: header E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-security_main_binary-amd64_Packages E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened. cavibird2005@Cavis-Zenbook:~$
<cavibird> Anyone home?
<bazhang> !patience | cavibird
<ubottu> cavibird: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
 * cavibird is patiently waiting
<cavibird> I fingered her out. Thanks peeps!
<cavibird> sudo rm -vf /var/lib/apt/lists/*  fixed the issue
<cavibird> bye all
<asterismo> hi people
<asterismo> i need help with Fn keys
<asterismo> can i remove pulseaudio from xubuntu and use alsa for sound server?
<asterismo> because xfce4-volumed do not recognize Fn keys or so
<asterismo> Multimedia keys are not working
<Azelphur> Anyone happen to know about cpufreqd? It's underclocking my CPU (Even under load, the maximum frequency is 2.8ghz but my CPU is 3ghz overclocked to 4.2 in the bios)
<xubuntu922> I just installed xubuntu and need to get online...how do I do that?
<holstein> xubuntu922: the wired internet (assuming you have that) should "just work"... and from there, you can get help with the wifi (assuming you have that, and its not "just working")..
<xubuntu922> thanks..I'll try that!
<qmynd> hello I'm trying to install xubuntu along side windows7 and when I get to the partion editor(the slidy one)  It doesn't label which partition is which.  I would like to make my windows partition as small as possible but I don't know which one is which
<holstein> qmynd: yup.. its challenging, you are not really allowed to know.. i would just poke around in there with a live CD, and you should be able to tell
<Unit193> Should indicate that one is Xubuntu and one is windows.
<holstein> i had to delete a "storage" partition once
<qmynd> It didn't.  I just ended up changing the size of my windows partition.  Getting scared and backing out then selecing the first option again (easy partition along side) and it just started installing so hopefully its using the free space that I had allocated
<holstein> qmynd: we can only start from the beginning and be certain.. if you are doing something you are unsure of, i would let it finish and cross your fingers, and come here *before* hitting "the button" in the future
<holstein> "it" will only do what you ask it to do... and it can be challenging making out what is what in there
<holstein> windows will be on an ntfs partition likely... i thought you had a few of those you were trying to decipher
<qmynd> Yea I know.  Also i only had 1 windows partition but with the easy partion manager with the sliding bar it didn't label one as the old windows and the other one as the new xubuntu.  I'm not to worried I just reformated the whole thing because I needed windows and in genearl a new format so hopefully everything goes fine but just out of curriosity is that a normal problem
<holstein> qmynd: dont be worried, just look and see if its ntfs next time... you can run in the terminal "sudo fdisk -l" and see what is what
<xubuntu107> hi
<xubuntu107> anyone on?
<foobArrr> I'd like to have numlock on after boot. I tried installing numlockx and put "numlockx on" in autostart, but that doesn't work. any ideas?
<Joelito> are you using lightdm, foobArrr ?
<foobArrr> yes
<Joelito> the it should be on
<foobArrr> it isn't
<Joelito> by default, you need to manual enabled on the first boot
<NameIsNotDavid> Hi.
<Joelito> h
<NameIsNotDavid> I've been having a few minor issues with xubuntu 12.04, I was wondering if anyone knows a simple fix before I dig deep, start scripting. etc.
<NameIsNotDavid> First of all, my screen brightness is set to full during the boot loading screen, then twice again while logging in.
<holstein> NameIsNotDavid: ? i wait til after everything is loaded, and set the brightness
<holstein> NameIsNotDavid: i dont boot that often, so after suspend, all is good... is that not going to work for you?
<NameIsNotDavid> And whenever I return from suspend or hibernate, the mousepad on my laptop is reenabled oddly. The appropriate config says that it is disabled, but it still responds.
<Joelito> maybe is your video driver
<holstein> yeah, i would try a different driver...
<NameIsNotDavid> I have to juggle the file back and forth before it'll work as expected.
<NameIsNotDavid> Huh, Sandy Bridge strikes again? :P
<holstein> i would disable the mousepad in the bios
<NameIsNotDavid> Hmm, I may be able to do that. Last time I fiddled with it the bios was pretty crappy. With menu options, anyway.
<NameIsNotDavid> But yeah, that has pretty much been what I have been doing for the brightness issue, above.
<NameIsNotDavid> so it's not just me.
<NameIsNotDavid> Thanks, guys.
<holstein> its never been an issue for me...
<holstein> this is intel hardware too, usually well supported
<NameIsNotDavid> it's more of a mild irritation than in issue,
<NameIsNotDavid> *an
<holstein> i dont reboot that often
<NameIsNotDavid> Thanks so much.
<xubuntu450> IS www.xfce.org down, it seems like an OUTAGE...
<holstein> http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/www.xfce.org xubuntu450
<xubuntu450> Confirmed outage...
<xubuntu450> This is terrible...
<gatton> not working for me
<holstein> xubuntu450: it happens... what do you need?
<holstein> maybe you can just give them a few hours, or a day
<xubuntu450> I will but it worries me
<holstein> dont be worried... everything will evenutually go down ;)
<xubuntu450> Ok, good that I confirmed it though...
<NameIsNotDavid> No luck here either.
<NameIsNotDavid> http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<NameIsNotDavid> Exactly what it says on the tin.
<NameIsNotDavid> oh derp. Disregard! Disregard my last two lines!
<xubuntu450> well good night and lets hope www.xfce.org rises again...
<xubuntu877> hi
<livingdaylight> Hi, I'm looking for the default /system backgrounds/wallpapers.
<livingdaylight> I am in /usr/share/background but it is empty
<livingdaylight> Somone know where else they might be?
<knome> livingdaylight, /usr/share/xfce4/backdrops
<livingdaylight> knome, thank you.
<livingdaylight> Generally gnu/linux is very logical, but in this regard digging around the millions of sub /usr folders is not intuitive
<Sysi> check name of some default wallpaper from desktop settings and use catfish
<knome> or know the path ;]
<Sysi> that's step three
<knome> or step one... :)
<Unit193> Locate, works wonders and is cli. ;)
<knome> Unit193, but needs updatedb in some cases
<livingdaylight> yea, "just knowing" comes after :)
<livingdaylight> if I did "locate backgrounds" I would have got /usr/share/backgrounds - which is where I was, but not where the backdrops, how was I to know they're called that in xubuntu, were
<knome> well in xfce actually :)
<livingdaylight> Sysi, catfish?
<livingdaylight> right, xfce
<livingdaylight> well, NOW I know, lol... still, not as straightforward as it could be, the way things are hidden in /usr/folders/folders/folders
<livingdaylight> Yea, I was thinking of adding my wallpapers there for easier access, rather than adding them one by one through the desktop tool. Maybe that's not the best way
<Sysi> livingdaylight: search application, installed by default
<livingdaylight> Sysi, ?
<Sysi> catfish is*
<livingdaylight> ahh
<livingdaylight> not familiar with the app
<livingdaylight> it finds things?
<Sysi> yup
<livingdaylight> doesn't seem to for me
<livingdaylight> at loeast locate backgrounds in command line gave me something
<knome> livingdaylight, locate should work in this case. but if you now add a file somewhere, and try to locate it, it isn't found until you run 'sudo updatedb'
<livingdaylight> knome, thanks for that tip
<knome> np
<livingdaylight> using the 'cp' command what argument or what's it called? do I add so I can cp all the contents of a folder rather than just one at a time, please?
<livingdaylight> cp -a (a for all) or * (for all) ?
<knome> cp -R dir
<livingdaylight> knome, why not "gubuntu" :p
<knome> why would it be "gubuntu" ?
<knome> x for xfce
<livingdaylight> knome, referring to your nick and the play on gnome with a 'k' instead
<knome> aha, that
<knome> well, it's not really a play with gnome and/or kde
<knome> or, GNOME and/or KDE
<knome> it's just a malformed version of the word "gnome", with no link to any DE
<dipnlik> hi, i installed gmate (http://github.com/gmate/gmate) and the themes show up in gedit but not the plugins. any ideas?
<xubuntu274> hello, I'm new to irc, a question:
<xubuntu274> I have installed xubuntu via netinstall and..
<xubuntu274> also choosed (what I can remenber) the kubuntu and lubuntu package..
<xubuntu274> but  the computer didnot start with xubuntu but lubuntu. Why??
<TheSheep> xubuntu274: why do you think it started with lubuntu?
<TheSheep> xubuntu274: you select which desktop environment you want to run on the login screen
<xubuntu274> I saw the lubuntu logo and I saw the same interface (lxde?) as my lubuntu pc (other pc)
<xubuntu274> I will start my pc again to see which environment I chose
<xubuntu274> ok, the pc started with a lubuntu logo..
<xubuntu274> and now I can login with Lubuntu as default..
<TheSheep> well, it defaults to whatever you used last
<TheSheep> but you should be able to choose the other ones too
<xubuntu274> also can choose Lubuntu Netbook, Openbox, Xfce sessie and Xubuntu sessie..
<TheSheep> yeah
<xubuntu274> ok, yesterday I started with the default Lubuntu session..
<xubuntu274> I choose now Xubuntu sessie
<xubuntu274> ok it did work...
<xubuntu274> but isn it strange that the default sesion was Lubuntu when I installed Xubuntu???
<TheSheep> xubuntu274: it's probably pretty random -- from the order in which the packages were installed
<xubuntu274> ok, tnx for your answers.
<TheSheep> xubuntu274: btw, you can change the logo at startup
<xubuntu274> ok how :) ??
<TheSheep> xubuntu274: with update-alternatives command
<TheSheep> let me find the exact command
<xubuntu274> tnx you I've googled it. I will try.
<xubuntu274> fyi: I had only tried Lubuntu on my old netbook, but Xubuntu is much faster :))
<TheSheep> cool
<livingdaylight> how would xubuntu be faster than lubuntu?
<xubuntu274> well xfce is faster than lxde ??
<livingdaylight> should be other way round
<xubuntu274> can you tell me why you think lxde is faster than xcfe??..
<TheSheep> xubuntu274: I have no opinion on that matter
<xubuntu274> because I read every that xcfe is faster and now I see it in practice
<xubuntu274> ok TheSheep
<xubuntu274> tnx everyone, good day :)
<dipnlik> how can I change the system default fixed width font, so gedit's embedded terminal matches xubuntu's terminal?
<aquix> in settings -  apperance   there is a tab called font.   I recommend Droid Sans
<dipnlik> aquix: there's no option to change the fixed width font in that tab
<dipnlik> the only option there is to change the default font, not the default fixed font
<aquix> I'm not understanding what  fixed width font  is...     or default fixed font
<aquix> like this?  http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/08/09/howto-fix-xfce-fonts/
<dipnlik> aquix: no, not like this
<dipnlik> a fixed width font is a font where all characters have the same width. it's used by terminal, leafpad, gedit and other programs
<dipnlik> leafpad and terminal both have ways to change their fonts but the change is not system-wide
<aquix> ah ok. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gw-fonts-ttf/+bug/95357
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 95357 in gw-fonts-ttf (Ubuntu) "georgewilliams "Monospace" font takes over the fontconfig/pango monospace virtual font" [Undecided,Fix released]
<dipnlik> aquix, ubottu: i'm solving the problem with gsettings and information found here http://askubuntu.com/questions/103616/how-can-i-change-the-color-of-the-text-in-a-terminal-embedded-in-gedit
<aquix> ubottu is a bot :)
<ubottu> aquix: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aquix> thanks for letting us know the solution
<dipnlik> aquix: haha, didn't notice that it was a bot
<dipnlik> aquix: the question about changing the default fixed width font in xfce is still unanswered, but my issue was directly related to gedit's embedded terminal, so the URL is enough for me
<aquix> is it a setting for the font width or just another font you can install?
<dipnlik> aquix: i don't want to install another font. i wanted to be able to choose the default fixed width font so other programs would be able to pickup the setting and provide a consistent visual experience
<TheSheep> dipnlik: xfce doesn't have a system-wide setting for a fixed width font, gedit is a gnome application and uses gnome's settings
<aquix> ah, that explains it
<dipnlik> TheSheep: oh, ok, thanks :)
<aquix> can you use an animated gif as a wallpaper in xubuntu?    found these  http://imgur.com/a/4Zv5x
<holstein> aquix: i would just try it and see... i would think it would work fine
<holstein> i forget the last time i tried that and it worked... maybe ubuntu 9.04?
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> you cant
<holstein> maybe http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/tag/desktopnova/ ??
<Sysi> you could extract gifs to separate files and have it switch between them, though you need xfce 4.10 to be able to adjust the timing
<holstein> i like that... no extra packages added
<aquix> ok, thanks
<Sysi> somebody should make 3-5 wallpapers with huge staring eye watching to slightly different directions
<aquix> hehe, and use the webcam as a motion detector so it follows you around
<n2diy> I'm trying to backup a computer using grsync.  There is one file in a directory I've excluded, that I like to backup. I listed that file and it's path in the include file, but it doesn't over ride the exclude file, is it possibly to do this?
<mips1911> when my desktop finishes loading chromium & terminal are automatically opened. How do I stop this?
<Sysi> mips1911: rm -rf ~ /.cache/sessions
<mips1911> let me log out and see if deleting the cache helps
<mips1911> Sysi, thanks that did the trick ;) Why does this happen though as I don't have save session on logout configured?
<Sysi> you've had it at some point
<mips1911> Sysi, yes it was on some time back
<pimperle> can anyone here explain me, how dbus and gnome-keyring-daemon get startet during xubuntu startup and user login?
<pimperle> i'm trying to get the SSH_AUTH_SOCK variable to be set properly on login, but the keyring daemon doesn't get started
<pimperle> at least the ssh-part that is
<DarkSim> Howdy :D
<knome> hullo
<DarkSim> I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 with Xubuntu-desktop. I am having trouble getting my Wacom Bamboo Pen & Touch to work properly with the OS
<DarkSim> I think my first step right now is assigning the Touch Mode a hotkey
<TheSheep> DarkSim: Touch Mode?
<knome> TheSheep, aka the tra-la-la mode
<DarkSim> It has this mode which you can turn on and off which makes the whole Tablet act like a...laptop touchpad y'know
<DarkSim> For the moment it's on and as you can imagine it's pretty hard to draw in this mode
<TheSheep> DarkSim: are you sure it's a feature of the tablet and not of its windows drivers?
<DarkSim> It is indeed a feature of the tablet otherwise it would not work
<DarkSim> They sell them in diffrent version and this one has a touch mode which you don't need a pen to manouver
<DarkSim> I have found some instructions, but I am a rookie in Linux so I don't understand them that clearly
<DarkSim> http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/linuxwacom/index.php?title=Wacom_Tablet_Set_Up
<TheSheep> DarkSim: that's not a hardware feature, the windows drivers just ignore the touchpad device when that mode is "off"
<TheSheep> DarkSim: and the script they posted on the wiki just ignores the device too
<DarkSim> Sorry, I don't know how it works apparently xD
<DarkSim> Oh ok, so how do I do what they suggest?
<TheSheep> DarkSim: you can copy that script, save it somewhere, make it executable and bind to some key with the keyboard settings
<TheSheep> DarkSim: first, open a terminal
<TheSheep> DarkSim: then type 'nano ~/touchmode.sh'
<TheSheep> DarkSim: then copy and paste that script from the wiki into the terminal
<TheSheep> make sure the #!/bin/bash line is the very first line of it
<TheSheep> then type 'chmod +x ~/touchmode.sh'
<TheSheep> that makes it executable
<TheSheep> try if it works by typing '~/touchmode.sh' and seeing if it toggles that touch mode
<DarkSim> Hm, seems I have done this before just that the old script doesn't work, better do it from the beginning
<TheSheep> once you have it, go to the settings manager, select 'keyboard', select the 'application shortcuts' tab and click on '+ Add'
<TheSheep> DarkSim: when it "doesn't work" does it show any errors?
<DarkSim> It just tells me that it doesn't find it
<TheSheep> can you pastebin the exact message?
<DarkSim> "Place the script in a file called bin/toggle-touch.sh in your home directory."
<DarkSim> do I have to create a bin folder and put a file called toggle-touch.sh in it?
<TheSheep> DarkSim: it doesn't matter where you put it, but "bin" directory is the traditional place for such things
<DarkSim> chmod: kan inte komma åt ”/home/adrian/toggle_touch.sh”: Filen eller katalogen finns inte
<DarkSim> I bet I have to switch the computer to english
<TheSheep> DarkSim: did you save it?
<TheSheep> DarkSim: sorry, forgot to tell that
<DarkSim> first I'm going to set the whole computer to english
<DarkSim> so hard to get support in swedish :P
<TheSheep> it's a nice language
<bazhang> !se | DarkSim
<ubottu> DarkSim: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntustöd hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se. Tack!
<bazhang> if thats easier for you
<DarkSim> Thanks
<DarkSim> Why must Linux give me a minor headache for every single thing haha
<DarkSim> Wait, that's Kubuntu, is there a xubuntu channel for sweden as well?
<Sysi> no but general support channel should work
<knome> DarkSim, nope, but #ubuntu-se should be able to help
<DarkSim> Oh ok, thanks
<TheSheep> this sort of general thing is the same for ubuntu and xubuntu
<TheSheep> except for the settings manager, which is a little bit different on gnome
<Sysi> loco-channels should do xubuntu anyway, even if not guaranteed
<DarkSim> Nevermind on my problems in Linux, I will postpone their solving to a later date
<shpngld> holstein: Hi there :-) i spoke with u yesterday about my problems w/ nvidia drivers. Today i managed to update my 11.04 to 11.10. Most of the things are OK now, I mean my pc is running, but I cant see any start menu, have to right click and choose applications, which is not a problem. But Im using Flush as a torrent client, and I cant switch to it (alt tab is not workin) I am sure that it is started, but I cant see it
<shpngld> what can I do holstein
<shpngld> Im usin xfce GI
<shpngld> (as begfore)
<shpngld> if holstein is away, mayB some1 else can help?
<shpngld> ..please ?
<drc> shpank: do you have a panel at all or just no menu(s)?
<shpngld> nothing at all
<shpngld> just desktop and icons
<drc> can you open thunar (file manager)?
<shpngld> I will try now
<shpngld> yes it opens
<drc> go to ~/.cache....rename (so you can restore it if necessary) the folder "sessions"
<shpngld> there is no such folder in /
<drc> try CTRL H to sho hidden (DOT) folders
<shpngld> drc: how can i find it
<shpngld> ow
<drc> CTRL H toggles the hidden folder off and on
<shpngld> i did it
<shpngld> no such folder ( ia have seen it before..b4 the update)
<drc> you have no ~/.cache ?
<shpngld> found it!
<drc> ~/.cache/sessions renamed?
<shpngld> I have to rename the folder sessions?
<drc> rename, delete...it's up to you.
<shpngld> so the whole folder sessions I will rename it to sessionsbackup in ex?
<drc> sounds good
<shpngld> okz
<shpngld> doin it now
<shpngld> done ity
<shpngld> now what should i do
<drc> When that's done, restart X...either log out and in or reboot...the panel should be back
<shpngld> OK ill log out now
<shpngld> drc: wow
<shpngld> thanks man
<shpngld> awesome
<shpngld> now i can see the panel :-D
<drc> There is probably a way to restart the panel w/o restarting/rebooting, but I don't know what it is.
<drc> anyway, you're back to normal :)
<shpngld> drc:  It alright , the thing is working
<Sysi> drc: xfce4-panel -r, if you wanna learn
<shpngld> drc: thanks to u :-)
<drc> Sysi: I have :)
<shpngld> drc: the other thing is I cant play .mkv files
<shpngld> anymore
<shpngld> avi is ok
<shpngld> Im usin VLC
<drc> shpank: no idea, vlc works just fine for me with mkv.
<shpngld> yes it was the same be4 the updae
<shpngld> mayb i should use mplayer instead
<drc> IIRC, vlc contains its own codec, so it shouldn't be dependent on xubuntu
<drc> I'd just re-install vlc and see
<shpngld> I havent ever had anyprblems w VLC until now..
<shpngld> Ok I will try that
<shpngld> the same is with Gweather forecast Im usin on google chromium browser..it doesnt load the data
<aquix> try downloading gnome-mplayer   or smplayer   to see if the video file inside the mkv isn't bad
<shpngld> aquix: Im usin xfce, so mayb i should try w smplayer?
<shpngld> does it mastter
<aquix> nope, I have both
<aquix> you can install gnome programs on xfce
<shpngld> aquix: I didnt know that, thanks
<aquix> no worries
<drc> shpank: I was assuming (yeah, I know) that these mkv files played ok before the update?
<drc> sorry shpank
<drc> shpngld: ^^
<shpngld> drc: smplayer crashed...seeems like the file is corrupted
<shpngld> most possibly
<aquix> get a better, more private, mkv source ;p
<shpngld> the other thing is I have 3 possible driver for my nvidia mx 420, how can I see which is the best. The 1 Im usin now (default) is not "reccommended"
<shpngld> the other 1 is and the 3rd is update of the second
<shpngld> aquix: mayb  the file isnt d/l correctly
<shpngld> ( this is from additional drivers section)
<aquix> or somthing happened when they put the video in the mkv.
<shpngld> aquix: I ll just try to d/l again..it is not that important
<aquix> if vlc plays other videos, I'd do that
<drc> shpngld: Have you checked th nividia site to see what is recommed for your card?  Personally, I have always used to "latest-updated" driver available in jockey.
<shpngld> sorry drc but what exactly Jockey means?
<drc> iirc, the "latest" (in jockey) is 295-49
<drc> jockey=additional drivers...at least until 12.10, then I think it changes.
<knome> yes, it will be incorporated in the software properties dialog
<shpngld> do I have to remoce the current and activate the newer one? any possible interactions?
<shpngld> remove*
<drc> shpngld: just activate the new one, no need to remove the old one
<shpngld> OK, I will do that
<shpngld> and last thing ( for now)..Im old school gamer, and woluld like to play some old school stuff, what client u reccommend to use for instalation and running of games?
<TheSheep> shpngld: mame
<shpngld> well not THAT old school
<drc> frotz
<TheSheep> shpngld: also dosbox and virtualboyadvance
<TheSheep> shpngld: 2005 is too old for you?
<shpngld> talin about Diablo 1,2 ;civ 2,3 Heroes 2/3, Disciples..
<shpngld> ah no
<shpngld> its alright
<TheSheep> shpngld: that's not oldschool
<drc> :)
<TheSheep> heroes 3 has a linux verison
<TheSheep> version
<TheSheep> heroes 2 runs in dosbox
<TheSheep> there is freeciv for linux too
<TheSheep> diablo -- forget it, blizzard games don't even run properly on windows
<TheSheep> not always
<shpngld> so Dosbox, virtualboyadvance, mae
<aquix> read about a playstation emulator today, with linux support    http://itm.im/sox8u
<shpngld> freeciv, and freecol I have played..good ones 4 sure
<TheSheep> shpngld: there are also ps2 emulators
<TheSheep> shpngld: be sure to try wesnoth
<shpngld> TheSheep: i have heard of it
<shpngld> what about the modern MMORPG like Anarchy online and afterworld? do i have a chance w any opf them
<shpngld> Lineage?
<TheSheep> hmm, I remember there was a linux second life client back when I player it
<TheSheep> but they generally don't cater to linux
<TheSheep> they might run in wine
<shpngld> yes second life..
<tech1> i played anarchy online for years
<shpngld> pff.. i have a lot to read..
<tech1> but gave up waiting for a new engine
<shpngld> matyb keep it simple and get some AlienArena deathmatch
<TheSheep> there is bound to be more interest once steam for linux releases
<shpngld> tech1:  I am really impressed wit Anarchy
<shpngld> thats why im askin
<TheSheep> I hope it will make also other game makes notice linux
<TheSheep> shpngld: ah, of course there is a million quake and doom clones
<tech1> its great for free players. but if im going to pay ill pay for something with better updates like eve
<shpngld> eve was again MMORPG right?
<tech1> eve is an mmo yes
<TheSheep> more like massive multiplayer Elite
<tech1> its pretty hardcore and unforgiving
<tech1> but thats why i like it
<tech1> not like WOW disneyworld
<shpngld> haha
<shpngld> I agree abaout wow disneyworld
<tech1> in eve scams and deception are part of the game
<shpngld> managed to play it under xubuntu for a while
<shpngld> so EVE is pl;ayable under xubuntu
<tech1> i think people play eve through wine ok
<tech1> but you might want to test the free trial before you get a subscription
<shpngld> I am still not ready to pay for play
<shpngld> my PC is really old so I hust try to stick to stuff Ive played long ago
<shpngld> at least 2-3 yrs
<tech1> then anarchy online is your best bet
<shpngld> tech1:  I know..I liked it so much
<shpngld> it just gave me some long error Log
<tech1> ahh strange
<tech1> i never tried it under linux so i dont know
<shpngld> yes..after "I Agree"
<shpngld> I have it installed already...I was tweaked out of my mind a few weekenmds ago and tried to d/l and install various MMORPGs
<shpngld> w/out any sucess
<tech1> damn
<shpngld> Afterworld is another good title for me
<shpngld> Postapocalyptic mmorpg
<tech1> i havnt tried that
<shpngld> these russians are good
<shpngld> and the req. arent big
<shpngld> I have played it on an even older PC w/ winxp
<shpngld> they promise a linux client
<shpngld> but..
<shpngld> I am not that good
<shpngld> it seems
<tech1> you could try browser mmos. but they are usually crappy
<shpngld> or I dont try hatrd enough
<shpngld> EternalLands
<shpngld> it doesnt run too
<shpngld> anyway..everything started with Anarchy
<shpngld> I have another hdd but I dont have tuime to isntall Winxp configure and run Anarchy..foir now
<shpngld> ..or become better  @ xubuntu
<shpngld> Transport tycoon deluxe was a nice surprise under ubuntu for me
<shpngld> it was even better than win vers
<tech1> yeh i dont have time for pc gaming atm either. just work on here. and play games on my ps3
<tech1> i never tried any of the tycoon games but they look good
<shpngld> tech1:  I really reccomed them
<shpngld> just awesome
<shpngld> if u have time of coutrse
<shpngld> Pizza tycoon
<shpngld> lol
<shpngld> dynopark tycoon
<tech1> cool ill look them up some time. i like management stuff
<shpngld> anyway thanks a lot for the help guys! i will try to run some old school games..when I have time and properly conf. system
<shpngld> yes thay r awesome! I rewccomend
<tech1> awsome
 * shpngld quits
<xubuntu982> d
<xubuntu476> quit
<TheSheep> xubuntu476: that's "/quit", with a "/" in front
<xubuntu476> thanks
<nbjensen> Hi all. I've just installed xubuntu on my new vaio, but I cannot control brightness. The laptop is equipped with an intel hd graphics 4000 (no discrete graphics). Any ideas where to start?
<xubuntu154> hello
<xubuntu154> Wich is better, wine, playwithlinux or others..?¿?
<GridCube> nbjensen, you could check if theres a keyboard controller on keytouch that can control the brightness keys, though sadly i've never been able to
<GridCube> xubuntu154, what for?
<xubuntu154> for play windows games? for example age of empires
<GridCube> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<GridCube> they have instructions to how to make them work, and if they work, you should check it :) xubuntu154
<GridCube> nbjensen, in my intel classmate netbook i ended binding a keyboard shortcut to use xgamma -gamma 0.5 and xgamma -gamma 1 that works fairly well, though there are better options, like the path here http://askubuntu.com/questions/57236/unable-to-change-brightness-in-a-lenovo-laptop
<GridCube> its not the same model but the work should be the same
<xubuntu154> yeap, thank you, but the question is .. playwithlinux create some directories, with the better wine version for each application installed.. duplicating wine files..
<GridCube> xubuntu154, you should probably ask on #winehq or #playonlinux :D
<GridCube> they might know
<xubuntu154> :) thx
<nbjensen> GridCube: Thanks! The gamma trick is useful, but would like real brightness control and using your link it does seem like the kernel does support it. However nothing happens using the suggested command...
<GridCube> yep you probably dont have the appropiate kernel modules or something, never understood how that work
<nbjensen> GridCube: It worked using the second command... I've blacked out my laptop now :)
<GridCube> :P i hope thats what you wanted
<nbjensen> Thanks for your help, now I just need to bind keys to the command... Not exactly ;)
<GridCube> nbjensen, :) good luck
#xubuntu 2012-08-09
<jcgalue> quien me ayuda un poquito con xubuntu 12.04?
<bazhang> !es | jcgalue
<ubottu> jcgalue: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<aicasn> why does tumblerd fire off a ton of qtdemux:sink threads when i copy a video file?
<aicasn> was very annoying. kept me from umounting the drive
<aicasn> bad bad tumblerd
<deitrick> why is this not default in irc?
<Maccer> I too wonder that.
<Unit193> Hmmm?
<Maccer> Also, does anyone happen to know where the system-wide configurations are stored for the xfce-panel?  I want to change the color, mouseover color, and what not
<deitrick> in -settings-settings manager ?
<deitrick> in the menu?
<Maccer> I tried it, couldn't find anything.
<Maccer> Nothing on color schemes.
<Maccer> I've also looked into greybird's theme.
<deitrick> try hidden files in home dir
<Maccer> There's tons.  If some one happens to know which one is responsible for the scheme, tell me
<deitrick> in /.config/xfce maybe?
<Maccer> Already looked there
<deitrick> what do you want to do?
<Maccer> Just change the color scheme.  Actually I found a background-color property...
<Unit193> Generally it's made so each user can chose their own.
<Maccer> I mean, I can change the panel background color, but I can't change the mouse over and other things
<deitrick> like the theme?
<Maccer> Kind of.  The theme has no configuration files for the panel color though
<deitrick> you can put it as an image it says. So perhaps make an image that is the color you want.
<Maccer> I don't understand.
<deitrick> in the menu go to /settings/settings manager
<deitrick> go to apperance
<Maccer> Not sure what to find.  Nothing about the panel2's or panel color schemes in general
<Maccer> Oh wait, maybe icons control color schemes?  Bleh
<deitrick> wait! I figured it out. right click on panel, go to panel prefrences, then apperance. Then you can set the colour with 3 bars.
<Maccer> No I see that, but it doesn't control the mouse over color schemes and what not. :P
<deitrick> mouse over color schemes?
<Maccer> When you mouse over a tabbed window for example
<Maccer> Or the window you happen to be focused on, the tab has a different scheme
<deitrick> I have no idea :(
<Maccer> it's ok. <3
<Maccer> Hrm, maybe the gtkrc is borrowing a theme style?
<Unit193> Settings manager > Window manager
 * Maccer shakes his head
<Maccer> I don't understand this gtk shade property.  Is this used to blend the color with black or something?
<Maccer> Oh well, off to the #gtk channel I go then.
<trickyhero> good luck
<Maccer> Won't be necessary because no one is really there anyways, lulz.
<Maccer> Yeah gtkrc doesn't do anything to change the panel color.  I don't understand this craziness.
<Colonel> Hey
<Unit193> Howdy.
<Colonel> Having trouble with an install
<Maccer> o/
<Colonel> my motherboard is an ASUS P8Z77-V
<Colonel> it locks up right at the "Choose a Language" screen
<Colonel> the machine becomes totally unresponsive
<Colonel> I've checked the disk
<Colonel> I've tried LiveCDs of other distrosa
<Maccer> Yeah, looks like you're not the only one.
<Colonel> I can boot into a Live environment, but the installer always locks up right at the start
<Maccer> Ctrl+Alt+F1 doesn't work either?  Magic SysRQ?
<Unit193> You could always try the alternate installer.
<Colonel>  I'm trying it now
<Maccer> Yeah, that's what I would suggest
<Colonel> no dice
<Maccer> One thing I noticed though, this isn't an amd/intel or chipset thing.  Are you using an out of the ordinary keyboard?  This is just speculation though.
<Colonel> when I Ctrl-Alt-F1, the screen goes black and the machine locks up right away
<Colonel> It's a wireless USB keyboard...
<Maccer> That's the thing, when you do ctrl+alt+f1, it's supposed to open up a virtual terminal.  I guess that's indication the kernel hasn't crashed yet.
<Maccer> Mmh... have any other keyboards at home?  (Again, pure speculation.)  Maybe the driver/kernel locks up when it tries to detect your keyboard interface
<Colonel> It's not a CLI though. It just goes black. The HDD activity LED is on steady though
<Colonel> I have a wired USB kb
<Colonel> should I try that?
<gatton> anyone have a dropbox account? i'm gonna create one and if you send me a referral we'll both get 500mb additional space
<Unit193> I have one. :P
<Maccer> I suppose.  Also, the ACPI driver for your chipset could be bugging.  You could add acpi=off to your installation parameters.
<Colonel> I've been using the wireless kb/m setup to install various Linux distros for years with no incident
<gatton> unit193 you are the winner. i'll msg you my email
<Maccer> (You can do this I think by pressing F6 when it tries to prompt a language)
<Colonel> Hold on... I'll try
<Maccer> You could also try it along with nomodeset with F6 (other options)
<Colonel> keyboard made no difference
<Maccer> What about acpi=off in F6?
<Colonel> it locked up even before getting to the language screen
<Colonel> hold on... trying shutting off ACPI
<Maccer> You could also of course come into #linux as this is obviously a lower-level problem.  Also, does your motherboard have an onboard wireless lan controller?
<Maccer> Because your chipset is definitely supported. (Intel Z77)
<Colonel> it appears to be working with acpi=off
<Maccer> !
<Colonel> what does that do, exactly?
<Colonel> is it something to do with the video chipset?
<Maccer> Some standardized power management interface.
<Colonel> Hmmm... what shall I name this machine?
<Colonel> GLaDOS?
<Colonel> W.O.P.R.?
<Colonel> Gibson?
<Colonel> Wintermute?
<Maccer> It's used for power management and device configuration.  On a desktop, it isn't necessary that you have it.  In-fact, you can probably turn it off in your motherboard BIOS.  However if this was a laptop, I'd be more worried.
<Colonel> I didn't see an option to turn it off in the BIOS
<Maccer> But uhh... when you install it.  You'll probably have to change your boot options to acpi=off too.  And you'll have to edit your boot menu later on.
<Maccer> Any options related to it at all?  On my EVGA motherboard I could change the protocol compatibility.  It's ACPI isn't fully compatible with mine but it still booted.
<Colonel> Nothing that I could see
<Colonel> I even checked in the Power Management settings
<Colonel> maybe I missed it
<Colonel> I have a hackintosh here that I built, and that was an issue with getting OSX to run
<Colonel> but that's built on a Gigabyte motherboard, not an ASUS
<Maccer> But windows works on the computer you were having issues with?
<Colonel> Dunno
<Colonel> I haven't tried installing Windows on it
<Colonel> Why the hell would I?
<Maccer> lolidunnolulz
<Colonel> It's a nice computer. Why mess it all up?
<Maccer> Because you don't have ACPI enabled, I don't think you'll be able to go into sleep mode and some other power options.
<Maccer> I don't know, hope this isn't a severe hardware problem.  On my old laptop, the ACPI bugging was a symptom of something else
<Maccer> I'm not sure if ACPI is effected by power supplies, but it could be
<Colonel> What exactly is the issue with ACPI?
<Maccer> With your asus desktop?  Who knows.  Hell, I'm not even sure how you'll be able to test or debug acpi with your system locking up.  By the way, we never figured out if the magic sysrq keys worked on it...
<Maccer> Oh well, if you want to bother.  You could ask the uhh... "experts" on linux what you can do to debug acpi on your freezing asus.
<Colonel> Well it's going into a rack cabinet
<Colonel> Maybe I'll just put FreeBSD/FreeNAS on it and make it my storage machine
<Colonel> then get another mobo to build my main Linux box on
<Maccer> Actually, speaking of which ACPI works oddly on linux for me.  I can't resume from a suspend/sleep properly.
<Colonel> Heh
<Colonel> I never noticed any particular problems with the sleep
<Colonel> my machine usually just runs all the time
<Colonel> the hard drives and monitor will shut off, but the machine never turns off
<Maccer> So has anyone here been able to run gnomenu?
<Maccer> Does anyone happen to know what interface is to graphically remove a ppa?
<Maccer> Sysi?
<ouyes> what do you think is the most valuable certificate in the information technology industry?
<TheSheep> root certificate for ssl
<TheSheep> Maccer: system -> software sources
<Maccer> TheSheep:  Sorry, I should have said that I got it working.  It was removed for some reason and I asked out of heavy frustration, lol.
<TheSheep> you can also go to synaptic and remove it from there
<TheSheep> from settings->repositories
<shuerhaaken> Hi all! Standard ubuntu seems to refuse to use the "org.freedesktop.thumbnails.Thumbnailer1" dbus interface of the thumbnailing standard. Does anybody know what they are using for thumbnailing instead of tumbler? Seems I can't get a reply on other ubuntu channels.
<deitrick> Guys, schouldn't we have a gui firewall utility installed by default? I just realized my ports were all open and got one.
<Sysi> firewall is basically useless, can't do anythong with ports that don't have anything listening and the ones that have need to be open anyway
<Pici> Despite all ports being open by default, there isn't anything listening on those ports.
<deitrick> ok. so its fine to not have a firewall, thats good.
<aguitel> how install somthing like alacarte in xfce ?
<David-A> aguitel: if i recall correctly, nothing like alacarte in xfce, but you can choose two different sessions at login that gives two different menu structures
<aguitel> i have only one session in login
<drc> alacarte, the GNOME menu editor?  What's wrong with Main Menu ?
<David-A> aguitel: in login screen should be an option "xfce session" or "xubuntu session"
<aguitel> David-A, ok
<Unit193> drc: Same thing, actually, and that's only in 12.10, right?
<Unit193> alacarte works in xubuntu, just need --no-install-recommends and need to pull in something that's listed aws rec but is a dep.
<David-A> aguitel: in xubuntu 12.04 alacarte works and installed by default, settings>main menu, or rightclick menu>properties>edit menu
#xubuntu 2012-08-10
<Guest7013> hey guys does anyone know why xubuntu doesnt have window tiling whereas the linux mint version has it?
<Guest7013> is anyone even here?
<sdejean_at_gn> Guest43253, I think that has to do w/ XFCE version
<sdejean_at_gn> Guest43253, xubuntu is still on 4.8 for their LTS release, Mint is on 4.10
<n2diy> Recently upgraded from 10.xx LTS to 12.04 LTS, and no more youtube or facebook videos!? Restricted Extras and Adobe Installer are installed, what gives?
<etrask> Hello all. I have the latest Xubuntu installed but when I am trying to connect to my wireless password, in the dialog where it asks for my password, the "Connect" button is grayed out after I paste it in. What gives?
<etrask> wireless network*, sorry
<Maccer> Too long, invalid format, etrask?
<Maccer> Depending on the encryption there's different requirements.  Make sure you're not violating any of them
<etrask> Maccer: can't be, it is the password. I trimmed it for invalid characters too. It works under Windows and on other machines
<Maccer> Are you sure it's properly pasting it?  I can try checking my laptop I guess...
<etrask> maybe that was it, I tried copy/pasting from a different app and it worked
<etrask> thanks Maccer!
<etrask> yeah I use WPA2 and always make the password random gibberish, 63 characters long. I couldn't type or remember it to save my life but luckily you mostly only ever need it once :P
<Unit193> Heh, I've had to type that before, many times.  Not fun.
<Maccer> Yeap.  Worked from uhh... leafpad over here.
<Unit193> n2diy: Try dpkg -l |grep flash    and tell us what the output is.
<etrask> that's the default text editor? Wasn't working for me for whatever reason
<etrask> cat'd to a terminal and copied THAT and THAT worked. Who knows
<etrask> alrighty thanks guys
<n2diy> Unit193,  that only returned  " Adobe Flash Player Installer".
<Unit193> And a name, but I personally would purge that, enable the partner repo, and install adobe-flashplugin.
<Maccer> Does anyone here happen to know how you would get epsxe to recognize outdated libgtk-1.2?  The problem is, I can't install it because it complains about a dependency.  If I manually extract it to /usr/lib32, epsxe still scans into /usr/lib
<Maccer> (I'm on a 64-bit system, and I need both the 64-bit and 32-bit version of libgtk-1.2 because some one decided it was a good idea to remove it in 12.04)
<Maccer> Does anyone happen to know how to fix this conflict?  I have an old 32-bit application that reads /usr/lib (64-bit) instead of /usr/lib32.  Is there any work around I can do to fix this?  (64-bit system with both 32-bit and 64-bit libs)
<well_laid_lawn> Maccer: do you have  ia32-libs  installed?
<well_laid_lawn> !info  ia32-libs
<ubottu> Package ia32-libs does not exist in precise
<well_laid_lawn> !find  ia32-libs
<ubottu> Found: ia32-libs-multiarch
<well_laid_lawn> ^^
<well_laid_lawn> !info  ia32-libs-multiarch
<ubottu> ia32-libs-multiarch (source: ia32-libs): Multi-arch versions of former ia32-libraries. In component universe, is extra. Version 20090808ubuntu35 (precise), package size 4 kB, installed size 39 kB (Only available for amd64; ia64; i386)
<Maccer> Yes I do well_laid_lawn
<well_laid_lawn> k
<goliat> Hui. I'm running Win 7 & Xubuntu in dual boot. I have the issue though that every time I've used Xubuntu and start up Windows the clock is two hours behind, in Xubuntu it's fine. It's only when I have used Xubuntu and log into windows.
<TheSheep> goliat: that's because xubuntu uses utc time, you can change it in the settings, let me find it
<TheSheep> goliat: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime#Multiple_Boot_Systems_Time_Conflicts
<goliat> TheSheep: Nice! Thank you!
<kondi> I'm getting "unable to open xfce4-composite-editor no such file or dir"
<Sysi> what are you trying to do?
<kondi> I wanted to chaneg some settings so I opened settings manager and clicked on the composite editor
<kondi> that's when I got this message
<Sysi> I wonder what is that.. xfce compositing settings are in xfwm4-tweaks-settings
<kondi> it says failed to execute child process
<kondi> it works with xfwm4-tweaks-settings
<aquix> does anyone have a nice dark theme for xubuntu 12.04?
<xubuntu723> how to connect to wireless network Xubuntu 8?
<xubuntu723> please help me
<xubuntu723> I'm italian girl
<baizon> hi italian girl :)
<baizon> xubuntu723: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/net-wireless-connect.html
<baizon> does this help?
<baizon> xubuntu723: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SNUseZEn-4
<baizon> you have xubuntu 8.04?
<baizon> did i read correct?
<DarkSim> Is there any way to make a panel usable while desktop is active?
<TheSheep> DarkSim: what do you mean?
<DarkSim> I like the idea of a panel that becomes visible when I hover over it like the standard of xubuntu uses
<DarkSim> but I usually have maximized windows and tend to move the mouse to the top of the window only to open it by mistake
<DarkSim> So if it could only become possible to bring forth when I have the desktop as active window, I would not accidentally bring it up all the time :P
<TheSheep> I don't think it's possible
<TheSheep> one thing that comes to mind is to use desklets instead of a panel
<DarkSim> Hm, perhaps if I could increase the timer before the panel popped up
<DarkSim> Maybe it should happen that often
<DarkSim> n't*
<TheSheep> DarkSim: or you could make it not span the whole width od the screen
<TheSheep> DarkSim: leave some space in the corner
<DarkSim> it doesn't take the whole top that's the problem
<DarkSim> I'm used to touch the middle of a window somehow lol
<TheSheep> you could also put it on some other side of the screen
<DarkSim> "Get Ubuntu, they said" "It doesn't need system restarts like Windows, they said"
<DarkSim> Lawl, rebooting anyway, ta-ta
<nooitgedacht> Hi, my T60 started shutting down recently without me doing anything. i'm running xubuntu 12.04 – which logfile would contain information on reason for halting? Cheers!
<DarkSim> Here's Johnny!
<DarkSim> Time to tackle the Wacom tablet issue once and for all :D
<TheSheep> nooitgedacht: /var/log/kern.log.1
<TheSheep> nooitgedacht: and /var/log/dmesg.log.1
<TheSheep> nooitgedacht: /var/log/dmesg.0 sorry
<nooitgedacht> TheSheep: thanks a lot!
<nooitgedacht> TheSheep: /var/log/kern.log.1 is blank, is that normal?
<nooitgedacht> TheSheep:  /var/log/dmesg.0 is full of stuff I don't understand, do you know what it says before it goes down?
<nooitgedacht> TheSheep: Thanks for your help
<DarkSim> TheSheep: adrian@DarkSim-Ubuntu:~$ chmod +x $HOME/bin/toggle-touch.sh
<DarkSim> chmod: cannot access `/home/adrian/bin/toggle-touch.sh': No such file or directory
<DarkSim> not even if I remove /bin from the dir
<DarkSim> since it's just straight into my folder
<TheSheep> DarkSim: you have to first create that file with a text editor, and paste that code into it
<DarkSim> I have done that
<TheSheep> had you done that, it wouldn't sat "no such file"
<TheSheep> say*
<DarkSim> Just a quick question, IF I have already made it an executable, will it give me an error too?
<TheSheep> no
<DarkSim> toggle-touch.sh is the name
<DarkSim> it's in my folder called adrian
<DarkSim> the command is copied to the letter
<DarkSim> apart from the device name which is specific to my tablet
<TheSheep> DarkSim: then use the correct path to that file
<DarkSim> Is there any easy way to get the full path?
<DarkSim> Nevermind
<DarkSim> I have solved the touch problem even if I don't a single idea why
<DarkSim> The thing is that I set it up properly about 3 months ago when I first tried Ubuntu with Unity
<DarkSim> when I switched to Xubuntu the shortcut was lost, I forgot that the first time I and a guy who helped me created a executable .sh file but it couldn't be called anything but test
<DarkSim> I don't remember what that was all about, but I found that test.sh and used that as a shortcut instead
<DarkSim> If you do have an explanation for that occurance, you can feel free to try and explain it but for now it's time to try my drawing skills
<TheSheep> have fun
<tech1> i having a problem with multiple monitors. i could fit my new monitor into the pci graphics card then an nvidia x server app would appear in my menu and it would work... but now i stuck both my new monitors in my mobo so i have dual screens.. im trying to stick a 3rd older monitor in the pci graphics card now and in settings-display i can see it, i click use this output, but it never sticks(when i go back again it is disa
<tech1> bled).. and i can see it in arandr but if i click apply in the layout with the 3rd monitor, i get crt not found error
<TheSheep> tech1: sounds like you need to report a bug to nvidia
<tech1> is there a better program for monitor settings i can install? or some sort of full guide somewhere with a list of commands for doing it manually?
<TheSheep> tech1: once you are at it, you could also tell them to open source their drivers finally
<TheSheep> tech1: you can try xrandr
<TheSheep> tech1: it's a command line tool
<tech1> well i suppose it could be the monitor itself... i cant find a decent list of commands for testing though
<tech1> ah i see
<tech1> i have arandr. is that just as good?
<TheSheep> see xrandr --help for help
<tech1> oh xrandr works in my terminal too
<tech1> thanks ill try it
<TheSheep> afaik arandr is a gui for xrandr
<tech1> ahh i see
<tech1> cool :) thanks
<soliloquy> Hi. I'd like to start dual booting Xubuntu with OS X Mountain Lion on my Macbook Air. Can someone help me?
<DarkSim> The F is strong with this one
<DarkSim> lol
<DarkSim> aaaand I am in the wrong chat :S
<Sysi> soliloquy: you should try #ubuntu or mactel help pages in ubuntu wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation
<c_smith> hi, is there a way to completely convert my Kubuntu OS into Xubuntu without reinstalling?
<TheSheep> sure
<c_smith> then is installing xubuntu-desktop enough?
<c_smith> currently doing that, but wanted to know if it was possible to remove most of the KDE apps (save a select few) for space reasons.
<c_smith> it is possible, correct?
<TheSheep> c_smith: sure, you can remove anything you don't want
<c_smith> cool. thanks man! :D
<c_smith> though tbh, later I'll likely do a proper conversion to make sure I get rid of most of the junk (including configs)
<c_smith> just don't have time atm.
<TheSheep> c_smith: if you remove the kubuntu-dekstop and then run 'sudo apt-get autoremove', it should remove all the non-xubuntu apps
<c_smith> alright.
<TheSheep> c_smith: use the --purge option for apt-get to make it delete the configs too
<c_smith> I wonder, would the support for that still constitute for Kubuntu, or would I essentially switch it to Xubuntu's support terms (which are different in LTS than Kubuntu and Ubuntu)
<c_smith> not that I use LTSes overly much.
<TheSheep> no idea
<c_smith> alright.
<TheSheep> you will still get any upgrades for the common part
<c_smith> well, that's all the questions I wanted answered. thanks! :D
<t0ken> g'mornin folks.  I've got the latest xubuntu installed on a box with a dual core Intel Pentium 2.8ghz cpu with 2GB of RAM.   XFCE seems a bit sluggish, even just keyboard input.  Anyone have some resources or some guidance to help me disable things or otherwise tweak performance?
<Sysi> t0ken: what graphics card?
<t0ken> Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV410 [Radeon X700 (PCIE)
<t0ken> I'm using the fglrx drivers though...atleasst I think so
<t0ken> I guess I should also mention I'm running 2 monitors
<GridCube> t0ken, i havent had that such of problems on slower machines, so... i dont know why would that happen to you
<GridCube> are you using your proper driver?
<GridCube> +s
<t0ken> initially it was using the 'ati' driver which caused all kinds of issues and crashes.  Switched to the fglrx stuff and it at leasts works now
<t0ken> but things like switching from one virtual desktop to another takes 750ms or so
<t0ken> I had been running Ubuntu Hardy on here with gnome and it was pretty snappy
<t0ken> I'm guessing there's just more "stuff" now
<t0ken> or I've gotten something incredibly fuzzed
<GridCube> mmhm, probably, my experience has teached me to always buy nvidia or intel so :/ i hope someone else can help you there
<t0ken> heh, I agree
<t0ken> but this is a desktop at work
<t0ken> Lenovo ftw!  or..something...
<t0ken> k, so lemme ask this..  Is there an easy way to tell exactly what driver X is using currently?
<GridCube> jockey-gtk should tell you
<t0ken> heh "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system"
<GridCube> does it gives you some options?
<t0ken> nada
<GridCube> que mal
<t0ken> I'll go troll AMD's site, see if there's soemthing updated there
<GridCube> t0ken, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<t0ken> Oh...that looks promising
<t0ken> why has my previous googling failed me for that
 * t0ken facepalms
<jillsmitt> hi
<jillsmitt> indicator applets for xfce panel ignore my color sets
<jillsmitt> why? and how to fix it?
<TrollingForSoup> I've had that issue too.
<TrollingForSoup> But with custom icon sets they seem to follow the theme.
<tech1> anyone know how to change the color of the Xchat irc client panels? they are mid grey right now -same color as my desktop interface
<GridCube> tech1, in the color options of the >configuration >preferences you have all the colors you can control
<GridCube> the rest are taken from the gtk theme you are using
<tech1> there is no way to override the ones where it uses the gtk theme colos?
<Alisson_BR> You speak portugues?
<GridCube> !br | Alisson_BR
<ubottu> Alisson_BR: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> tech1, not that i know off
<tech1> ok thanks anyway
<xubuntu893> hi
<xubuntu893> I am installing xubuntu
<xubuntu893> I am intalling xubuntu because it is 1)lightweight 2haas the hardware support of ubuntu and 3)has the software I like
<xubuntu893> I like xubuntu
<baizon> thank you :)
<visitor> hello :-)
<eph3meral> in XFCE, I'm having some weird issues where occasionally (not all the time, but very very often) when I click on a window and let go, it's as if my mouse hasn't registered that I let go, so the window is stuck to my cursor and I'm in "window move mode" until I click again - I have been googling for a while, but I have no idea how to explain this problem to google to get the results I want - has anyone else seen or had this proble
<eph3meral> m on Ubuntu 12.04?
<eph3meral> sorry for xpostv
<eph3meral> not sure if this is an XFCE issue or an Ubuntu specific issue - afaik I'm not using the "ubuntu" xfce config, I just chose "default xfce config" the first time I logged in
<eph3meral> ok,, system update, still having the same issue(s) - totally weird, really hard to reproduce accurately also - seems almost random, but still happens a good 50% of the time I click on almost anything it seems
<arnsa> Hello
<arnsa> Why when I've installed XFCE wireless on my laptop keep disconnecting?
<stephenf> hello, anyone willing to assist with issues related to my keyboard not working properly? i'm having to use a usb keyboard right now
<stephenf> also, the aforementioned keyboard was working perfectly fine until last night
<GridCube> !notworking | stephenf
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> !details | stephenf
<ubottu> stephenf: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<GridCube> it was !doesntwork :P
<arnsa> Why when I've installed XFCE wireless on my laptop keep disconnecting?
<stephenf> I am using Xubuntu 12.04 on a Dell Studio XPS 1640 laptop. the keyboard actually on the laptop appears to have entirely stopped working. no input is doing anything.
<GridCube> stephenf, care to pastebin the output of xinput ?
<arnsa> why is everyone ignoring my question?
<GridCube> arnsa, because we dont know
<GridCube> !patience | arnsa
<ubottu> arnsa: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<stephenf> if you're willing to tell me what to do to get that output of xinput, i'll gladly upload it to pastebin
<GridCube> !pastebin | stephenf
<ubottu> stephenf: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<drc> !details | arnsa  This applies to you too
<ubottu> arnsa  This applies to you too: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<GridCube> stephenf, just open a terminal, execute xinput copy the text to paste and send us the link :)
<arnsa> drc I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 LTS with the latests Xubuntu Desktop GUI. Before I was using Unity and everything was fine, but now when I installed Xubuntu, after an hour or so wireless of my laptop started disconnecting every 20secs and it reconnects.
<GridCube> arnsa, have you rebooted since?
<arnsa> GridCube, yes, and I've tried to reboot when the problem came up, but that didn't help.
<stephenf> http://pastebin.com/Upy1Kwxk as i've said, i'm using a keyboard plugged in via USB right now since the one on the laptop isn't working. just in case that's relevant to this data
<GridCube> i find that when i try to connect to a network with low signal it sometimes starts reconnecting and reconnecting, the only solution i've found is to reboot
<GridCube> stephenf, it might be
<arnsa> GridCube, the router is standing about 20cm from the laptop
<arnsa> signal is best you can get
<GridCube> arnsa, maybe delete the stored wifi details from nnm-connection-editor
<arnsa> GridCube, how can I do it?
<GridCube> go to the network icon on the desktop bar
<drc> stephenf: Have you tried booting from a LiveCD/USB to see if the keyboard works then?
<GridCube> go to >edit connections, find the one you are using, delete it and retry the connection
<stephenf> I haven't yet, but I don't have easy access to my flash drive (being borrowed) and have no cd-r's. also, the keyboard worked perfectly fine up until last night when it kinda just "bugged out" on me (wasn't responding to input, acted as if i was holding a key down) and now it simply isnt working
<GridCube> stephenf, well xinput knows that you have two keyboards, see the ↳ AT Translated Set 2 keyboard                    id=11   [slave  keyboard (3)] thats the laptop one
<GridCube> mmm, stephenf did you run a kernel update?
<GridCube> you could try to choose an old kernel at the boot stage to see if there is some problem there
<arnsa> GridCube that didnt help
<GridCube> :(
<stephenf> i don't believe so? i don't believe i installed any updates last night
<stephenf> i still have updates queued right now, actually
<GridCube> ok
<GridCube> stephenf, question, does the bios stage recognizes your keyboard?
<GridCube> like pressing F11 to choose boot or stuff like that?
<drc> Dell uses f2, iirc, to dirrectly to the bios
<stephenf> i can test that if you'd like me to, i haven't tried yet
<GridCube> ^ that
<GridCube> you should if it doesnt its a hw problem
<drc> stephenf: if it does work, we'll know it not a hw problem
<stephenf> alright, i'll try it. i haven't installed any bios from dell since i installed xubuntu, should i?
<stephenf> i went there to look for drivers but it guided me to a bios file
<drc> no...just try what you have
<stephenf> alright
<stephenf> ill be back in just a moment
<stephenf2> well
<stephenf2> no recognition during BIOs
<drc> oppss
<stephenf2> time to open it up and check physical connections?
<GridCube> stephenf2, :( im sorry but thats a hw problem
<drc> stephenf: you did disconnect the USB keyboard?  (Just in case)
<stephenf2> no i didnt
<stephenf2> ill do that :P my bad
<drc> try they before opening it up
<GridCube> arnsa, sorry i cant think about a solution to your problem
<stephenf_> still no recognition with the usb keyboard removed
<GridCube> welp, sorry mate
<stephenf_> no worries, i greatly appreciate all the help
<stephenf_> time to shut down and check physical connections
<stephenf_> again, thanks for the help, everyone
<drc> At least you wont waste any more time trying a software solution :(
<GridCube> maybe some dirt its blocking something :)
<stephenf_> lol i finally pinged out
<stephenf_> but yeah, thanks everyone. gonna hope for the best when i open it up
<stephenf_> and if i get the worst.. well.. replacement keyboard is only $20.. haha
<drc> And the newer Dells are easier to replace things than they used to be...I've replace my keyboard on my 1420N and it was surprisinigly easy
<arnsa> I don't get it where's the problem with the wireless :(
<arnsa> I just keep disconnecting every 10secs on my Ubuntu 12.04
<arnsa> It*
<aicasn> quick poll....   if nasa asked for volunteers to go to mars and set up camp, would you sign up?
<aicasn> they'll cover expenses and such... just move to mars and figure out how to live there
<Unit193> That's rather offtopic, so should be in #xubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-offtopic...
<aicasn> true...but no on-topic stuff happening. i'll go away
<martinphone> id try, but i doubt i would pass their physical exam
<SwissReefer> Hi there, I need some assistance please
<SwissReefer> Anyone there ?
<Unit193> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<SwissReefer> Hi Unit193
<SwissReefer> I'm actually installing Xubuntu on my laptop. I speak french and downloaded a french xubuntu installer. Everything was in french, all parameters during installation were set up french and now that the installation is complete the system is in english
<Unit193> Where'd you get the download?
<SwissReefer> http://ubuntu-fr.org/
<tnorris> today I've noticed that if I hold left-alt for a few seconds I'm asked to logout. not sure what's going on. any ideas? (using 12.04)
<pleia2> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<pleia2> SwissReefer: perhaps ask there?
<Unit193> SwissReefer: There is a "language support" option in the settings manager.
<Unit193> Also, there should be something on the login screen, IIRC.
<tnorris> for some reason holding left-alt triggers XF86PowerOff. anyone have an idea why that is happening?
<Sysi> hardware or kernel feature I'd guess
<tnorris> strange. I don' even know where I'd look for something like that.
<Unit193> Settings manager > Keyboard > Shortcuts
<tnorris> Unit193: nothing's mapped there. I'm looking at it now.
<tnorris> There must be a short in the laptop keyboard. it doesn't happen with my external keyboard.
<tnorris> ugh
<Sysi> check power manager settings, stuff sbout pushing buttons
<tnorris> Sysi: heh, dirty fix of just disabling the power button worked. That will have to do until I figure out what's going on.
<tnorris> thanks for the tip
<Sysi> adjusting features is not dirty fix..
<tnorris> Sysi: what I meant is that the shutdown command is still being sent when I hit left-alt, and disabling that feature because I can't fix the actual problem is what I would call a dirty fix.
<Sysi> you could try changing keyboard model in settings
<xubuntu144> hi guys
<xubuntu144> just a question if someone is listening here :)
<xubuntu144> im trying to install xubuntu on a hp t5740 thin client
<GridCube> mmhm?
<xubuntu144> is there a way to customize the setup to it takes something like 500MB of space instead of 4.7GB?
<Unit193> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<GridCube> if you install from the alternate iso instead of the desktop iso it usually takes a lot less
<xubuntu144> i downloaded the 600MB'ish iso
<xubuntu144> but its still willing  a lot more
<GridCube> i've installed the alternate iso on 4gb machines with about 2gb free after that
<GridCube> but if you are concerned about space you should check lubuntu
<xubuntu144> oh 27MB, alright :)
<GridCube> or even smaller distros like tinycore
<xubuntu144> will the minimal cd install give me a desktop?
<well_laid_lawn> no just cli
<xubuntu144> ok, testing lubuntu then
<xubuntu144> loading...
<xubuntu144> it is saying it needs 4.4GB of install space, is it not installing on my usb stick?
<GridCube> xubuntu144, it needs that space to leave a working enviroment, for files and stuff
<xubuntu144> lubuntu is too big for the space i got, i have 2GB
<GridCube> xubuntu144, check tinycore
<xubuntu144> it just gave an error and stopped the install process after giving a name to the machine
<xubuntu144> checking tinycore
<xubuntu144> does it have a desktop? the aim is to run xbmc
<GridCube> its not ubuntu based, but it works
<GridCube> xubuntu144, it sure does
<GridCube> :) check it
<xubuntu144> sorry to be dumb, which iso of tinycore shall i choose?
<GridCube> xubuntu144, if your objective is to use xbmc why dont you just simply install geexbox?
<xubuntu144> because i dont know it exists :) what is it?
<GridCube> xbmc in an iso
<GridCube> http://www.geexbox.org/
<xubuntu144> can i deploy it on an usb stick with linux live usb creator?
<xubuntu144> i mean make it ready to be installed...
<GridCube> it should run from it
<GridCube> no need to install
<xubuntu144> ???
<xubuntu144> i want it to run from internal mem
<GridCube> oh, it can do that aswell :)
<xubuntu144> doing................
<xubuntu144> :)
<xubuntu144> there is only "start" not "install"?
<GridCube> xubuntu144, :) read their wikis
<GridCube> or google, there are ways
<GridCube> i rememeber doing it on previous versions of geexbox, before they used xbmc
<GridCube> http://www.geexbox.org/geexbox-for-pc-booting-from-hdd/
<tech1> i had 2 monitors (dual setup)in my mobos gpu. i moved my pc so unplugged them and replugged them in the same way but when i restrated the pc it set my pci card as default again... i set the gpu as default in the bios...restarted and still the pci was default but now the gpu option is missing from my bios.... now in arandr i can only see one the one monitor output, instead of the bunch of mobo gpu outputs i had before... i
<tech1> s my mobo's gpu damaged from replugging somehow... or do i need to do some special xrandr config to detect them again?
<xubuntu144> the thing is i got no OS running on that machine, so i cant write on HDD
<xubuntu144> is there an iso that installs on HDD?
<GridCube> xubuntu144, you could copy the files from another live session
<GridCube> tech1, you could try configuring using arandr
<GridCube> ah sorry
<GridCube> dindt read completely
 * GridCube hides
<tech1> arandr only shows 1 output... the nvidia xserver thing has come up again though... funny because when i had the monitors in the gpu, i couldnt get the pci/nvidia stuff up at all.... now all i can get is nvidia
<tech1> except i cant setup the second monitor on nvidia for some reason... the apply button is greyd out
<tech1> theres a button that says "aquire edid" for the second monitor.. could this help?
<tech1> hmmmm... and on nvidia xserver although i cant use the second display it has detected them both...it says dfp-0 on gpu0 and crt1 on gpu0.....isnt gpu meant to be for the mobo?
<tech1> ahhh
<tech1> ok i have the second monitor working with nvidia
<tech1> sort off..
<tech1> when i move a window to the second monitor... everything dissapears off the primary
<tech1> ok im going to restard and try the bios again...
<tech1> damn it still missing from bios
<tech1> aha!
<tech1> ok i have the nvidia second monitor set up properly now
<tech1> the windows on the primary dissapeared because i moved it to the left when the secondary was set to right
<tech1> now to reboot and hope it stays like this...
<tech1> it works! i have won
<xubuntu144> ok i could install puppy but after rebooting, it looks like its only a blinking cursor lol
#xubuntu 2012-08-11
<cr1st0> what partition xubuntu(linux) have and what are they for?
<drc> http://askubuntu.com/questions/75754/deciding-partitions-and-sizes-on-ubuntu-11-10-dual-boot-windows-7
<cr1st0> ty
<drc> np
<martinphone> i have 2GB RAM and sometimes my laptop freezes: on a most apps used simultaneously scenario I may have: transmission, firefox, kega fusion, google earth and a wine app
<martinphone> would 8GB RAM be enough or should I aim to 16?
<martinphone> add FGFS to that
<cr1st0> i think one gb ram would be enough
<martinphone> then what could be wrong with my machine? it freezes for some seconds after I close kegafusion
<Unit193> Swapping out could be the reason, I have that with FF on some pages/large amount of tabs.
<martinphone> i do too have large ammounts of open tabs, would buying more GB RAM add more swap?
<martinphone> or, do I have to buy swap separately?
<Unit193> Swap is "fake" ram on disk.
<Unit193> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Unit193> More ram *should* help.
<martinphone> but swap memory depends on the ammount of RAM you have...
<Maccer> Are you using a 64-bit kernel or 32-bit?
<martinphone> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<martinphone> 64
<Maccer> Well, for 64-bit, 1 GB is a little low.  Managable, but a little low.  With xchat, skype, xmms (music player), a few virtual terminals, I'm using 800MB.
<martinphone> Maccer, i have 2GB, for less than 50 euros I can upgrade to 8GB
<Maccer> Firefox and its flash plugin might be hogging up a lot of memory.
<martinphone> is it worth it?
<martinphone> also, I sometimes play commodore games
<Maccer> Hrm.  Did you check how much memory you even use anyways?  Using task manager or htop?
<Maccer> I mean, how much memory you're using.
<martinphone> ram? around 46% last time I checked
<martinphone> cpu 15% ram 71%
<Maccer> Keep it open.  It will daemonize, and you can just put your cursor over the icon, and it will tell you how much your computer ate.
<martinphone> memory 71%, not ram (if its not the same)
<Maccer> Well, when it starts freezing, take a look at it.  When it starts using SWAP then you could have slow downs because it's reading and writing to your hard-drive
<martinphone> but if my machine freezes every time I open google earth, it means I need more ram, dont I?
<Maccer> How would I know?  Again, check how much memory it uses
<Maccer> You could also use the 32-bit version which could half your memory usage at a very, very small cost of performance.
<Maccer> (Roughly half)
<martinphone> ic
<martinphone> oh, and every time I play a movie bigger than 700MB and I move the mouse after the first half hour, it freezes too, thats very annoying
<Maccer> What's your processor model?
<martinphone> intel centrino 2, does that answer the question?
<Maccer> Depending on the encoding, your processor could be straining itself.  Check the CPU usage.  And if it's a big file that requires a lot of streaming, it could be taking a hit on disk performance.
<martinphone> mkv
<Maccer> Er, roughly.  Dual core?  I think it should handle it, but then again... oh.  MKV is quite hefty.
<Maccer> Any specific video codec?
<martinphone> noob here doesnt understand the question
<drc> martinphone: I'd install htop (I feel it's better than Task Manager)...open it (it's a terminal app), watch the Mem/Swap and processor data as you open/use/close apps.
<cr1st0> i installed xubuntu dual boot with windows it completed the install rebooted and doesnt do nothing now
<cr1st0> the grub menu don't appear
<Maccer> Does it boot into windows?  Do you remember roughly what install option you chose, cr1st0?
<drc> martinphone: And if you have 1gig EAM, 64 bit and using all thos apps, I'm not surprised things are slow
<Maccer> He says he has 2.
<drc> ah
<Maccer> martinphone:  Point is, find some tools that will measure your computer performance (disk i/o, cpu, ram) when you start getting performance issues.
<drc> Like I said, htop work great for me
<Maccer> I rarely hit 2GB until I open up firefox on my system.
<cr1st0> i chosed the 50/50 install it asks lunch startup repair or start windows normaly
<cr1st0> start windows normaly reboots
<martinphone> drc, is it enough with writting htop?
<martinphone> in the terminal, once installed
<drc> martinphone: I don't understand the question
<martinphone> drc, installed it, found its webpage, didnt find instructions regarding how to use it
<Maccer> Just type in 'htop'
<Maccer> It also creates an entry in the application menu
<drc> martinphone: open term, type htop
<Maccer> cr1st0: I'm not sure what the 50/50 install is.  But are you saying grub doesn't appear and it boots to windows instead?  I'm not sure I understand.
<martinphone> moran me didnt see it
<cr1st0> appears the windows error recovery
<Maccer> cr1st0:  Does it allow you to boot into windows?
<cr1st0> no it reboot and appear wondows error recovery again
<cr1st0> should i make the recovery ?
<Maccer> You could attempt.  I have to go soon now, maybe you could ask on #ubuntu.  They could help too.
<cr1st0> ok
<Maccer> I'll be back in about an hour.  Always here PST.
<Maccer> So have you guys heard of the custom actions menu in Thunar?
<Earthwolf> hello guys I have a question. When using the xubuntu x64 live dvd, my monitor and all display modes work, however once installed it will not pick up my monitor
<Earthwolf> what is the issue?
<TrollingForSoup> Hm...
<Earthwolf> runnin 12.04 lts
<TrollingForSoup> I've never heard of issues with detecting displays in Ubuntu...
<TrollingForSoup> At least, not with single displays.
<Earthwolf> maybe this will help. I'm running an old Radeon 2400 pro. If I install drivers my screen will not pick up the resolution for some reason. I think it defaults to HDMI but since its an old CRT monitor I cannot get it to work proplerly
<TrollingForSoup> Do the default drivers work?
<TrollingForSoup> Or do you need the specific ones?
<Earthwolf> IDK when I install the Xorg or restricted drivers it does the same thing. Well as current I have no 3d accel because i do not have drivers installed at all
<clear`> Hey guys, I recently replaced my laptop battery, now the battery light is blinking when ubuntu starts up. When I view the battery settings, it shows the % charge but does not show Vendor, Energy full design, energy full, voltage or serial
<Earthwolf> like If I install drivers the video card will work on the loading screen after reboot, but when I get to the login screen all goes black and Monitor says no signal
<TrollingForSoup> Weird...
<Earthwolf> I'll try to install again, set settings before reboot if possible
<xubuntu115> I'm installing xubuntu on a usb stick. My machine does have a sdd. At next boot it will recognize the usb correctly or will mess with the machine internal disk?
<xubuntu115> sorry -- "At boot, the USB stick's xubuntu will recognize the usb"
<TheSheep> xubuntu115: sdd?
<xubuntu115> ssd*
<TheSheep> xubuntu115: as long as you don't tell it to install on it, the livecd (or live usb, in this case) will leave all other media alone
<xubuntu115> It is not a live usb, I think -- I'm using the install wizard that pops up when booting off a live cd
<TheSheep> that may not boot
<xubuntu115> really? duh
<TheSheep> also, it will try to install GRUB, and will ask you where it should install it -- then one of the options might be your ssd, so it's one moment where it may write something to it
<TheSheep> of course it will ask
<blagovest1> hi
<blagovest1> can you pls tell me
<blagovest1> how to
<blagovest1> install bulgarian and chinese keyboard layouts
<blagovest1> in xubuntu?
<xubuntu115> okay, thank you
<xubuntu168> hi
<cr1st0> what is the best xubuntu app to put xubuntu in one pen drive?
<holstein> cr1st0: you want xubuntu installed on a USB stick?.. you can do "persistent live" installs... you can just put a live instance over on the USB with unetbootin or any of the ubuntu specific tools
<holstein> if i want live persistence, i just install to the USB stick
<holstein> to presicely answer your question, "best" depends on what you want exactly
<cr1st0> i wanna put xubuntu in one pen to install booting from the pen
<holstein> cr1st0: there are other tools, but unetbootin always works for me
<Kingsy> anyone having problems with apt-get? it just says "waiting for headers" when I try to do sudo apt-get update
<holstein> Kingsy: this is what i was thinking http://askubuntu.com/questions/156650/apt-get-update-very-slow-stuck-at-waiting-for-headers
<Kingsy> that fixed it.. looks like I had the wrong server for my repos
<Kingsy> holstein: thanks
<xubuntu807> whats the difference between the regular and alternate installer?
<xubuntu807> alternate is text only
<TrollingForSoup> And so a smaller ISO.
<xubuntu807> by only 4 megs   :)
<xubuntu807> and thats what was confusing
<drc> xubuntu807: Here's what ubuntu has to say: "The text-based installer is for computers that can’t run the graphical interface-based installer, either because they don’t meet the minimum requirements for the live CD or because they require extra configuration before the graphical desktop can be used."
<Sysi> I trust alt installer more than GUI one
<drc> ncurse you Sysi :)
<Myrtti> alt allow disk encryption at installation
<Sysi> and creation on raid arrays and use of LVM and uses less RAM
<Joshun> hi
<Joshun> where has the bulk rename gone in thunar?
<drc> Joshun: right mouse click, <RENAME>
<Joshun> oooh
<drc> Also under Edit
<Joshun> so it isn't a separate app any more then
<Joshun> thanks
<drc> nope
<drc> We ate all the Catfish I guess :)
<xubuntu128> hi !
<xubuntu128> I may have a problem using Xubuntu...
<Joshun> xubuntu128 - what exactly? don't ask to ask, just ask
<xubuntu128> ok
<xubuntu128> After USB installation I found out that the boot partition was located on sdb1 (the key), and can't move it =/
<xubuntu128> if you have any leads, thanks =)
<Joshun> is it a uefi install?
<Joshun> sometimes they require separate /boot partitions
<xubuntu128> yes -used unetbootin (or at least I think so)
<Joshun> although you probably just selected the wrong device on installation
<Joshun> if you load up a livecd
<xubuntu128> ok
<Joshun> and run:
<Joshun> sudo grub-install /dev/sdX
<xubuntu128> Saw it on "more options
<Joshun> X is probably an a
<Joshun> assuming it is your primary hard disk
<xubuntu128> ok
<xubuntu128> I need to create a small partition for sda1 to boot, right ?
<Joshun> you don't have to use uefi mode for booting, you can still use a traditional mbr I think
<Joshun> though I don't have the hardware to actually test this
<Joshun> is grub-efi installed?
<David-A> xubuntu128: when working with sda, sdb, sdc, etc, check that the device is what you think it is, it may change over boots when devices are installed/removed
<xubuntu128> no
<xubuntu128> (yes, sdb1 was the USB key)
<Joshun> do you know how to chroot?
<xubuntu128> I'm a rookie, sorry =/
<Joshun> are you on the livecd now?
<xubuntu128> yes
<Joshun> ok
<xubuntu128> running installation 2nd time
<Joshun> open the file manager
<xubuntu128> ok
<Joshun> and navigate to your installed linux partition
<Joshun> it will probably say 'xxxGB filesystem'
<Joshun> at the side
<xubuntu128> I see it
<Joshun> now if you press Control-L
<Joshun> it should pop up with the full path to the mounted HD
<xubuntu128> ok
<Joshun> if you copy that
<xubuntu128> actually asking for a path
<Joshun> does it display the path?
<xubuntu128> "/home/xubuntu" ?
<Joshun> must have selected the wrong location
<xubuntu128> ok
<Joshun> at the sidebar, what do you see?
<xubuntu128> file system
<xubuntu128> path "/"
<Joshun> are there any other entries there?
<xubuntu128> oh, bin, root..
<Joshun> in the sidebar that is
<xubuntu128> file system (7... gb)
<xubuntu128> network
<Joshun> ok
<xubuntu128> trashbin
<Joshun> if you click filesystem (7...gb)
<xubuntu128> that's the key
<Joshun> what about your hard disk?
<Joshun> does it not show up
<xubuntu128> yes, but indicates path "/"
<xubuntu128> oh wait
<xubuntu128> don't waste your time, I'll try with a CD
<Joshun> drc - btw, do you know how to do this for a lot of files? it seems to crash thunar
<Joshun> ^bulk renaming that is
<xubuntu128> I don't want to disturb, a disk will be easiest I'm sure =)
<xubuntu128> thanks a lot though
<xubuntu128> have a good day !
<Joshun> would reinstalling be an option for you?
<Joshun> since you have only just done it anyway
<xubuntu128> yes, actually the disk is empty
<xubuntu128> not a problem =)
<Joshun> it should hopefully just work
<Joshun> I think uefi is autodetected
<xubuntu128> liveCD are sometimes the best option =)
<Joshun> I would test this, just don't have the hardware at the moment (even my fairly new netbook still has a normal BIOS)
<xubuntu128> I have tried with Ubuntu 12.04, worked just fine
<Joshun> you probably just selected sdb instead of sda or something like that
<xubuntu128> maybe there's a CD-RW remaining somewhere
<xubuntu128> thanks again, and goodbye ! =)
<Joshun> if in doubt, you can always run commands like sudo fdisk -l or parted -l to show the disks before the install
<Joshun> hope it works :)
<xubuntu128> yep
<David-A> xubuntu128: you will be back if problems, will you be back if success? :)
<xubuntu128> I can come back if I succeed =)
<xubuntu128> see you !
<xubuntu573> hi ! this is "xubuntu138", back again !
<xubuntu573> successfully installed Xubuntu =)
<aquix> congrtatulations :)
<xubuntu573> imgburn is a very useful software to make a liveD
<xubuntu573> CD*
<xubuntu573> now, I'll try to install it to a LOT of people
<xubuntu573> using it on this computer, installed it on several friends computer
<xubuntu573> Xubuntu - also all linux distribs - deserves to expand =)
<xubuntu573> well, I leave you
<xubuntu573> goodbye !
<p01nt3r> good evening. got a problem with firefox/xubuntu/10.04. swf-buttons and videos are not shown in firefox. how can i fix that?
<David-A> p01nt3r: couple of questions: have it worked before on the same system? what graphics card? have you installed *restricted-extras or flashplugin-installer? what flashplayer version?
<p01nt3r> David-A, flashplayer-version is newest from adobe-website. did never work on that system. card is a quadro nvs 400.
<p01nt3r> could it be the problem, if i got the libflashplayer.so in too many folders?
<p01nt3r> and - where does it have to be?
<David-A> p01nt3r: it is installed in the right places by *restricted-extras or flashplugin-installer, no problem if there are copies in more places.
<p01nt3r> hmm
<David-A> p01nt3r: or did you download from adobe yourself and unpacked and copied yourself?
<p01nt3r> ...because it is just read from one place i guess?
<p01nt3r> yes i did
<p01nt3r> because trying installation with flashplugin-installer failed.
<David-A> p01nt3r: did you try install package xubuntu-restricted-extras first? (from software center or synaptic or apt-get) and it didnt work?
<David-A> okej
<p01nt3r> no i didnt, let's try
<David-A> p01nt3r: xubuntu-restricted-extras will just install flashplugin-installer plus other stuff.
<David-A> p01nt3r: but you can try again if problem was adobes site was busy
<p01nt3r> i thought so, but tried before and didn't work too
<p01nt3r> ...installing xubuntu-restricted-extras
<David-A> p01nt3r: do you remember how flashplugin-installer failed? err message?
<p01nt3r> no message, i just don't see buttons from type swf on websites
<p01nt3r> restricted-extras didn't solve it.
<p01nt3r> same error as before. could any blocker like abp be the cause of it?
<p01nt3r> "about:plugins" in ff showes me: application/x-shockwave-flash 	Shockwave Flash 	swf
<David-A> p01nt3r: if abp blocks flash from that site, yes, does flash run on some sites and not on some others?
<p01nt3r> file: libflashplayer.so
<p01nt3r> how can i try that?
<p01nt3r> version: Shockwave Flash 11.2 r202
<David-A> p01nt3r: that means flash IS installed and available for firefox
<p01nt3r> so let's have more focus on that abp-thing?
<p01nt3r> which site can i test?
<David-A> p01nt3r: try youtube, but make sure it does not fall back to html5 but uses flash (and that you have not blocked youtube in abp)
<p01nt3r> ok, moment...
<David-A> p01nt3r: (I have the same version of flash, if that is any comfort)
<p01nt3r> no videos in youtube :-(
<p01nt3r> even if i disable abp at all
<p01nt3r> or do i have to restart firefox after disabling abp?
<David-A> while in youtube, can you rightclick the black area where video should be? do you then see a flash menu or a firefox menu?
<David-A> p01nt3r: no need to restart ff for disabling abp
<p01nt3r> no context-menu, no black area
<p01nt3r> just grey like the rest of the page
<p01nt3r> i only see the video preshow
<p01nt3r> preview (hope that is better english... :-) )
<p01nt3r> maybe a version-conflict?
<p01nt3r> there was a tool written by a ubuntu-forum guy. but he erased it from the site
<p01nt3r> forgot the name of that tool
<p01nt3r> maybe it helps for getting a clean system for reinstalling the player?
<p01nt3r> David-A, trying to install flashplugin-installer once again? and look for some error messages?
<David-A> p01nt3r: if you go to http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ , do you see a bouncing red block for 2 seconds and "you have verson xxx installed", or just advertisement?
<David-A> okej
<David-A> p01nt3r: but it IS installed according to about:plugins
<p01nt3r> the only error i got was when tried to install it from the adobe site, trying the ubuntu-deb thing, there was a message like ... wait pls
<p01nt3r> no "version xxx installed" on that site
<David-A> p01nt3r: no boucing red block either?
<p01nt3r> no.
<p01nt3r> the error i get on the adobe site when trying the ubuntu-deb-thing is: "unknown channel >>lucid-partner<<
<David-A> p01nt3r: did you restart firefox after installing flash? (silly question, hope you dont mind)
<p01nt3r> yes i did - and it's ok
<p01nt3r> about:plugins tells me that it is installed, yes.
<p01nt3r> found out something on the youtube page.
<Xbert> p01nt3r, do you have apparmor enabled>
<p01nt3r> if hover with the mouse over some video-previews, then i get that black area where the video should be, but it isn't.
<p01nt3r> apparmor? where?
<David-A> p01nt3r: i dont think the error from double click a .deb is related to this flash problem. (if you have similar errors when installing ordinary packages from software centre or synaptic or apt-get, you may want to look into that, but let that wait now)
<p01nt3r> but you remember that my xubuntu is jaunty, right?
<p01nt3r> David-A, got no errors on apt-get or synaptic otherwise.
<p01nt3r> got another mashine running here with ubuntu oneiric, got flashplayer working. maybe we could get some help from it?
<p01nt3r> mashine = machine
<David-A> p01nt3r: 40 mins ago you said xubuntu 10.04 = lucid != jaunty
<p01nt3r> oh damned i meant 10.04, not jaunty, sry!
<David-A> okey
<p01nt3r> so lucid i have, my fault.
<David-A> all tests and comments still valid
<p01nt3r> couldn't get any newer version because of limitations of x-server and that old nvs 400-card.
<p01nt3r> :-)
<p01nt3r> it was a 3 day-work on getting dualview work on that old machine lol
<David-A> p01nt3r: you have proprietary driver enabled or not? (system>hardware drivers)
<p01nt3r> nvidia-96 from repositories.
<p01nt3r> it was shown in hardware-drivers, but had to put some more stuff into it to get it work (like installation of linux-headers-...)
<David-A> p01nt3r: if you disable it, logout and login, and try youtube or adobe test page?
<p01nt3r> wait
<p01nt3r> with disable. you mean abp or flash?
<p01nt3r> and - how do i disable flash?
<David-A> p01nt3r: disable nvidia driver in stem>hardware drivers
<David-A> *system>
<p01nt3r> hmm
<p01nt3r> sec.
<p01nt3r> that takes a while on this p3-900 hell machine xD
<David-A> bin ther
<p01nt3r> no video without nvidia-driver on youtube
<p01nt3r> exact the same behaviour as before.
<p01nt3r> what's about adobe no longer supporting linux? could that have something to do with my issue?
<p01nt3r> e.g. newest version of flash not compatible with 10.04 or something like that?
<David-A> p01nt3r: no, I have same xubuntu ver and flash ver as you
<David-A> p01nt3r: if you start firefox in a terminal, does it show error messages when it starts or when you visit pages with flash on?
<p01nt3r> let me have a look...
<p01nt3r> David-A, no error.
<p01nt3r> what are the dependencies to get flash running in ff?
<David-A> p01nt3r: do you have a file /etc/X11/xorg.conf ? (when was it created? did you create it?)
<p01nt3r> i created it.
<p01nt3r> some days before.
<David-A> p01nt3r: no dependencies I know of. package management usually resolves dependencies during install.
<p01nt3r> shall i nopaste it?
<David-A> "nopaste"?
<p01nt3r> paste it ^^
<David-A> not in the chat directly
<p01nt3r> that i mean with NOpaste xD
<p01nt3r> brb
<p01nt3r> David-A, http://pastebin.com/hGgFLLJw
<p01nt3r> i just found out that i didnt use any yorg.conf file ^^
<p01nt3r> but i did and it was the same error
<p01nt3r> but can try again if necessary
<David-A> p01nt3r: didnt use? it was named/placed somewhere else?
<p01nt3r> y, was named xorg.conf.twinview
<p01nt3r> copied it back to xorg.conf but i just saw that the xorg.conf-file didnt exist itself any longer
<David-A> p01nt3r: its "Driver" entry seems to override "disable" in system>hardwaredrivers
<p01nt3r> shall i try to reenable the nvidia-driver with the right xorg.conf file?
<David-A> p01nt3r: was there a reason you created xort.conf in the first place, a problem it solved?
<David-A> *xorg
<p01nt3r> not a real "problem", just for getting clone-mode work with the tv-out.
<p01nt3r> i also tried nouveau driver but it just gives me a black/white screen to the tv.
<p01nt3r> and with nvidia-96 driver it works better.
<p01nt3r> (tv-scrren is coloured but has more tearing in it)
<p01nt3r> scrren = screen
<Artemis3> what gpu is this?
<David-A> p01nt3r: try with and without nvidia driver, both without xorg.conf, but from what you said, i think that is what you've tried already
<p01nt3r> Artemis3, you ment me?
<Artemis3> yes
<p01nt3r> 00:09.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17GL [Quadro NVS] (rev a3)
<p01nt3r> David-A, yes, so it is.
<p01nt3r> David-A, all of flash player is in that flashplayer.so-file?
<p01nt3r> did the location of that file change between 10.04 and 11.10?
<David-A> p01nt3r: thinking about trying older versions of the flash player. can be downloaded from adobe, unzipped and untared in several levels, and copied to where the .so shall be.
<p01nt3r> if not, i could try to put it just in the same loc. as on the working machine...
<p01nt3r> David-A, but where does the .so file have to be in 10.04?
<David-A> p01nt3r: what I know, only the libflashplayer.so file in the right place (one several places are okay)
<David-A> p01nt3r: is the .so NOT in the same places in your 10.04 and 11.10 ?
<p01nt3r> sure, but it is on many other places too in 10.04, but not so in 11.10, there it is just in one place and that works.
<David-A> p01nt3r: (well maybe it may differ with major version changes of a web browser)
<p01nt3r> couldnt ff show me where it wants that file to have?
<p01nt3r> is there any command to do so?
<David-A> p01nt3r: the flashplugin-installer will install it in the right places for your current version of xubuntu, and it is right because about:plugins sees it!
<p01nt3r> but the problem is that i copied it to several other folders
<p01nt3r> but there you are right - he finds it
<p01nt3r> and so it should work
<David-A> p01nt3r: thats for several other web browsers, firefox just looks in two or three places or so, and obviously it finds it
<Artemis3> i'd say delete them all and reinstall flashplugin, and stick to the nvidia driver supplied
<p01nt3r> even it is only in any of that folders, i guess
<Artemis3> maybe try with 12.04, try a live usb to see if it works?
<p01nt3r> let's try it
<p01nt3r> no way
<p01nt3r> this old system cannot boot from usb. 12.04 not working o.o.t.b with my grafixcard
<p01nt3r> (x-server has too new version)
<Artemis3> hm is the 96.x series not bundled in 12.04? should be
<Artemis3> lemme check :)
<p01nt3r> :-)
<Artemis3> yes its included
<Artemis3> you need to pick the right version from jockey, that should require a single reboot at most?
<p01nt3r> it is, i tried it, but then Xorg.0.log tells me the x-server version is not cappable with nvs 400. i shall try an older version of x
<Artemis3> uh oh, i see...
<p01nt3r> ... a light at this endless long, dark tunnel? xD
<Artemis3> well 10.04 should do then, but i'd stick to the bundled nvidia driver instead of nouveau, specially that old nouveau...
<p01nt3r> i use the nvidia-96 alright
<Artemis3> there is a simple way to have an updated flashplugin, don't install the package
<p01nt3r> ok...
<Artemis3> there is, a: an add-on for firefox to do it for you, or b: download from adobe and put it in a folder, quite simple actually.
<p01nt3r> it could have nothing to do with tv-out, twinview or st like that?
<p01nt3r> Artemis3, i know, but which folder it has to be?
<Artemis3> there is a system wide folder, and a user folder
<Artemis3> if you are the sole user, the user folder will do
<p01nt3r> i am the only one
<Artemis3> then ~/.mozilla/plugin
<Artemis3> if it doesnt exists, just create it
<p01nt3r> that folder doesnt exist!
<Artemis3> and put the .so file there, done
<p01nt3r> only firefox and extensions thee
<p01nt3r> there
<Artemis3> when you start firefox type about:plugins should be there
<p01nt3r> it is
<Artemis3> search your syetem, delete any other file
<p01nt3r> ok, wit
<p01nt3r> wait
<Artemis3> search that file name (i forgot) flashsomething.so using locate
<Artemis3> delete all of them except the one you just downloaded and put in your user folder
<David-A> Artemis3: (according to about:plugins p01nt3r already have a flashplugin and a reasonable version of it)
#xubuntu 2012-08-12
<Artemis3> well there is not much else we can do, the most updated flash plugin
<Artemis3> and the most recent nvidia driver
<Artemis3> save from turning off hardware accel in flash
<David-A> p01nt3r: (in my system the personal plugins folder is ~/.mozilla/plugins with an s, (if or when you would need it))
<p01nt3r> ok thx
<Artemis3> oops typo there, i think it is plugins
<p01nt3r> ok
<Artemis3> wasn't there an add on to do it for you? i never used it ;)
<p01nt3r> have the .so file just in .mozilla/plugins now
<Artemis3> whats the file name?
<p01nt3r> libflashplayer.so
<Artemis3> did you do locate ibflashplayer.so
<Artemis3> er
<p01nt3r> just reenabling the nvidia-thing
<Artemis3> libflashplayer.so
<p01nt3r> no
<p01nt3r> find / -name "libflashplayer.so"
<Artemis3> also remove the flashplugin-nonfree package (apt-get remove, synaptic or your favorite method)
<p01nt3r> ok, sec.
<Artemis3> well find works too
<Artemis3> and is more current :)
<p01nt3r> hehe
<Artemis3> (catfish is a handy thing)
<p01nt3r> never used it
<Artemis3> its gui for find/locate or other engines such as tracker if you bother to install them
<p01nt3r> *plugin-nonfree is gone
<Artemis3> good, now make sure there is only 1 libflashplayer.so in your whole system
<p01nt3r> getting nvidia-96 back with xorg.conf first?
<Artemis3> yeah, i see why not
<p01nt3r> ok, looking for it
<p01nt3r> only 2 files, the 1 is from the unzipped package on my desk, so i guess it's ok to have it there?
<Artemis3> you can try a blank xorg.conf (rename it) and run jockey, it should install it
<p01nt3r> jockey?
<p01nt3r> never used it
<Artemis3> thats the restricted hardware thing true name
<Artemis3> it runs in console too
<p01nt3r> aah yes heard it
<p01nt3r> kk
<p01nt3r> xorg.conf whole blank?
<Artemis3> if you run it, i believe it will install nvidia-96, and configure xorg.conf like a fresh install
<p01nt3r> ok then i do so
<Artemis3> just rename it to something else if you want to keep a backup
<David-A> (the name of a firefox extension that alledgedly solves flash problems is "flash-aid", have not tried it, finish you current plan for now)
<Artemis3> lol yes, but this is the manual method :)
<p01nt3r> David-A, that was exaclty the tool i meant!
<Artemis3> just keep a single flash in there, i have experience of system with multiple versions lurking... not nice, sometimes works, sometiems doesn't ;)
<p01nt3r> ok let's try it the manual way - only the manual way is the REAL way xD
<David-A> p01nt3r: thats the spirit!
<p01nt3r> :-)
<Artemis3> well flash-aid might actually do the very same but whatever
<Artemis3> ie: download file, copy to user folder :P
<p01nt3r> let's try the jockey-thing. did rename the xorg.conf(it already was renamed as i explained before)
<Artemis3> yes you can have many files in there, no worries
<p01nt3r> ok, wait
<Artemis3> only xorg.conf matters
<p01nt3r> i know xD
<Artemis3> you could even delete it nowdays
<Artemis3> but the nvidia driver makes one anyway
<p01nt3r> sudo jockey-gtk ...
<Artemis3> and you can put back your options later
<p01nt3r> k k
<Artemis3> or from nvidia-settings
<p01nt3r> i do not have any xorg.conf file this time
<Artemis3> if possible
<p01nt3r> only backuped onces
<Artemis3> ok let the jockey do its job
<p01nt3r> running...
<p01nt3r> 24 days l8ter ... xD
<p01nt3r> is the newest  flash-version running with ff from 10.04?
<Artemis3> should
<Artemis3> but you can always add the firefox ppa if you want a more current ff
<p01nt3r> k
<p01nt3r> let's try the repos ff at first
<p01nt3r> still running the jockey-thing....
<p01nt3r> ok reboot
<Artemis3> p3 eh? white the oldie
<Artemis3> quite
<p01nt3r> xD
<p01nt3r> btw.: jockey made me a new xorg.conf ;-)
<p01nt3r> brb
<Artemis3> as expected
<p01nt3r> y
<p01nt3r> k, nvidia driver running again
<p01nt3r> let's try ff and youtube ...
<p01nt3r> no video on youtube
<p01nt3r> damned
<Artemis3> about:plugins ?
<p01nt3r> like before
<Artemis3> so it shows flash in there?
<Artemis3> you have tried other flash pages and they work?
<Artemis3> then youtube is showing a black or something rectangle instead of nothing?
<p01nt3r> work not
<Artemis3> in about:plugins it should list libflashplayer.so
<p01nt3r>     Datei: libflashplayer.so Version: Shockwave Flash 11.2 r202
<p01nt3r> youtube showes nothing, even not any black rectangle
<Artemis3> and this page shows the version running? https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<p01nt3r> the rectangle just if i hover with mouse on the video-previews
<Artemis3> you dont have any other add on messing with youtube? and you are loading a flash video instead of html5 one? (just in case :))
<p01nt3r> the site does not show the version running
<David-A> p01nt3r: just to verify, no noscript or flashblock extension? (sorry to ask a silly question again)
<Artemis3> your plugin is not working
<Artemis3> actually thats not silly, check :)
<p01nt3r> David-A, abp is still disabled at all
<Artemis3> addblock should be no problem here
<Artemis3> ad
<Artemis3> hmm you really really sure the plugin shows in about:plugin?
<Artemis3> about:plugins
<David-A> p01nt3r: if you login as guest (or create an alternate profile for yourself) you would run ff with default settings, would you like to try that?
<p01nt3r> why not
<p01nt3r> but wait
<p01nt3r> Artemis3, yes, it does. just checked...
<Artemis3> yes, its possible to disable plugins within the ff preferences
<Artemis3> try the alternate profile stuff
<p01nt3r> yes, doing so
<p01nt3r> brb
<p01nt3r> it's working with the new profile!
<p01nt3r> but with some strange behaviour
<p01nt3r> ff showes me that i have to install some plugins to get flash videos working
<p01nt3r> and if i try to do
<p01nt3r> it tells me, the plugin is allready installed xD
<p01nt3r> Artemis3, David-A
<Artemis3> hmmm
<Artemis3> i wonder if the file permissions and ownership is ok
<Artemis3> libflashplugin.so should belong to your user and should have proper permissions
<p01nt3r> -rw-r--r-- 1 dirk dirk 17406436 2012-05-11 07:40 libflashplayer.so
<Artemis3> try adding x?
<Artemis3> it is weird to list the plugin but then nothing can use it...
<Artemis3> and restart the browser
<David-A> p01nt3r: if you run ff as another user and removed all .so except in ~/.mozilla/plugins for your normal user, then its right, that ff does not have flash
<Artemis3> well, considering flash was installed in a user folder to begin with :)
<David-A> p01nt3r: did you try another ff profile in same user, or logged in as another user?
<p01nt3r> another user
<Artemis3> of course
<David-A> p01nt3r: did you remove all .so except in ~/.mozilla/plugins for your normal user?
<Artemis3> if you use another user, you don't have flash :)
<p01nt3r> yes, i did
<p01nt3r> i use another user, but i DO have flash ^^
<David-A> p01nt3r: then, let /home/anotheruser/.mozilla/plugins also have a copy...
<Artemis3> well you can copy the flash file to that user folder, and make sure it belongs to that user as well have proper permissions
<p01nt3r> i didnt do, and for the other user flash works! but still not for the old user
<Artemis3> well i mean ~/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<Artemis3> aja, that means sometihng in your ff settings is blocking the plugin
<p01nt3r> hmm
<Artemis3> for your old user
<Artemis3> you can always use another profile, or rename your current one and make a new
<p01nt3r> guys, very much thx for your help, but i am a lot of tired and have to go to bed now. let's have a look to this later?
<Artemis3> hhehe as you wish, i might not be here tho
<Artemis3> good luck
<p01nt3r> ill try that profile thing tomorrow - THX!
<David-A> p01nt3r: i'm confusd, did flash work with another user or not?
<Artemis3> yes it did work
<David-A> okay, goodnight, i'm off soon too
<Artemis3> so the answer is in the old user profile settings
<p01nt3r> (and i don't understand why...)
<David-A> p01nt3r: its something with the ff settings
<p01nt3r> have to go to sleep - THX THX THX so far!
<David-A> bye
<Artemis3> c ya
<p01nt3r> ;-) bb
<aeternum_solus> hi. why is it that when using apt-get upgrade, it won't download and install the kernel, but it does so with the gui?
<Artemis3> you might want dist-upgrade for that, and try to have the meta package "linux-image" installed ^^
<aeternum_solus> ahh. thanks. I'll give that a go next time it wants to install the kernel
<Artemis3> synaptic is less obvious when using the dist-upgrade method
<David-A> aeternum_solus: did you use the gui (update manager) first and apt-get upgrade after, then the kernel was already the latest.
<aeternum_solus> anecdotally, how successful is dist-upgrade? I hear it regularly has problems
<aeternum_solus> nah. I usually try to apt-get upgrade first, then when it complains that it won't install the kernel, I go to the upgrade manager
<aeternum_solus> update manager*
<David-A> aeternum_solus: did you try apt-get update before apt-get upgrade (i think it is needed)
<aeternum_solus> no, I didn't do that. I'll try that next time it notifies me there are updates
<aeternum_solus> also, it notifies me a LOT that there are updates. usually in the vicinity of 30 a day!
<aeternum_solus> I'm on 11.1 by the way
<David-A> aeternum_solus: 11.10 i presume? then your on your own :) do you keep an eye on the release plan, to see when they reach different level of freezing?
<aeternum_solus> I used to, but not anymore. maybe I'll just stick 12.04 on
<David-A> aeternum_solus: sorry, it's 2012 now, i forgot... :)
<aeternum_solus> eh?
<aeternum_solus> you thought it was 2013?
<David-A> aeternum_solus: (yea, 30 a day sounds alot for 11.10 then)
<aeternum_solus> interesting, dist-upgrade says no new packages to install
<David-A> aeternum_solus: if you updated 10 minutes ago, even if its 30 a day, have some patience :)
<aeternum_solus> so there's no difference between upgrade and dist-upgrade? if upgrade does the same as dist-upgrade, then I'm not sure I see the difference?
<David-A> aeternum_solus: read the man page (man apt-get). (dubious help: I just read it but I can't say I understand the difference)
<aeternum_solus> I did read it, but I still don't see the difference haha :(
<David-A> aeternum_solus: it says its more intelligent. thats sometimes good, sometimes bad
<David-A> (still dubious, help-wise)
<aeternum_solus> I think I'll just download an iso and fresh install
<David-A> aeternum_solus: "fresh install"? why? it seems to work as it should? or?
<David-A> the man page will be the same :)
<aeternum_solus> haha
<aeternum_solus> nah, it's a bit quirky.. but I thik that's might be hardware failure actually
<David-A> ah, other things
<aeternum_solus> yep
<aeternum_solus> hey. one more thing.. in /etc/resolv.conf, it has nameserver 127.0.0.1 .... I don't run a dns server on this machine. is that just network manager being network manager?
<aeternum_solus> resolvconf, actually.
<David-A> fwiw mine has two lines "nameserver" and ip-address somewhere at my isp, and "# Generated by NetworkManager" and was created around the time of my last reboot.
<aeternum_solus> hmm. mine says generated by resolvconf. dunno. I guess one more of those quirks ubuntu has hehe
<David-A> I have a recollection that one can choose if networkmanager or something else gonna rule. it is controllable by a setting in a file in /etc somewhere or one can install/uninstall the party that wants to rule but you dont want it to. maybe a little google?
<aeternum_solus> I'm not overly concerned, because it does resolve to my dns server, but I was just curious why it uses loopback there
<ouyes> office in xubuntu 12.04, the middle button(scroll) of the mouse does not  work.
<ouyes> you can't use the  middle key of the mouse to scroll the text of the office document
<David-A> ouyes: guess you mean click middle button and jox to scroll as opposed to scroll wheel roll. go to tools>options>view and set mouse>middle button to "automatic scrollintg". (default off in unix/linux versions of firefox and openoffice since we like middle button to paste)
<ouyes> David-A, there is no options in my tools of office, are you in xubuntu 12.04?
<David-A> no, 10.04 openoffice ver 3.2
<David-A> is there tools>preferences or edit>options ?
<ouyes> David-A, thanks for you help , actually I use the abiword, and I think I should install the openoffice
<agentgasmask> ouyes: be aware that you can only install libreoffice from the repos. Open office can be downloaded from their website.
<David-A> ouyes: go for libreoffice then, probably better supported in 12.04
<ouyes> agentgasmask, David-A it is installing, thanks
<agentgasmask> ouyes: oops, thanks
<ouyes> it is really large in size , over 180MiB
<David-A> ouyes: (with doc and java my ooo is 278 MiB)
<ouyes> it is done, it is beautiful, I like it liberoffice
<David-A> ouyes: (includes languages for english and my native language, add if you have installed more than 2 languages)
<asterismo> hi guys
<asterismo> i have a question
<asterismo> i'm trying to use PCManFM as default file manager in xubuntu
<asterismo> but directory menu applet in xfce-panel does not launch PCmanFM
<asterismo> how can i fix this?
<agentgasmask> asterismo: perhaps checkout /etc/alternitives? just a guess.
<asterismo> cat /etc/alternitives ??
<asterismo> agentgasmask, > no such file or directory
<agentgasmask> asterismo: you'll have to google it. But basicly it handles what programs are default. also, check my spelling... hahaha
<asterismo> oh!
<asterismo> yeah
<asterismo> agentgasmask,
<asterismo> i could get in it
<asterismo> thanks
<asterismo> any idea what file i have to modify?
<agentgasmask> asterismo: I don't think you modify the files directly. there are some commandline utilities to hadle that.
<agentgasmask> asterismo: update-alternatives, perhaps. Might need to be run as root
<asterismo> agentgasmask, if i have one instance of pcmanfm open, then hitting the directory menu opens a new tab
<asterismo> but if i have no pcmanfm instance, it do not open anything
<agentgasmask> Hmmm... sorry can't help you there. Anyone else able to help the fine gentleman?
<Josh483> Can someone help me with my wifi
<sambagirl> hi
<Josh483> ;p;
<Josh483> hey
<sambagirl> what version :D
<sambagirl> hah
<Josh483> the newest i think lol
<sambagirl> 64 or 32
<Josh483> 64
<sambagirl> any recent updating done?
<sambagirl> added any new applications?
<Josh483> i tryed but it said evweythings up to date
<sambagirl> when  was the last time it worked flawlessly?
<Josh483> idk i just downloaded it
<Josh483> its been kinda buggy but mostly just the wifi
<sambagirl> oh you just installed it for the first time?
<Josh483> yea
<sambagirl> has it ever worked?
<Josh483> kinda
<sambagirl> definately maybe?
<Josh483> but i have to connect it to ethernet if i want to log in if i shut it down
<Josh483> cause the wifi never auto connects
<Josh483> and now it doesnt work at all
<sambagirl> go to  a shell and type lspci -v and see what kind of wireless card it is. is it broadcom?
<sambagirl> do you have a switch?
<Josh483> shell?
<Josh483> switch?
<sambagirl> switch for off/on wireless
<Josh483> you mean terminal?
<Josh483> and no i dont think so
<sambagirl> is it laptop?
<Josh483> yes
<sambagirl> mfg?
<Josh483> its an intel wifi card
<Josh483> mfg?
<sambagirl> manufacturer?
<Josh483> dell
<sambagirl> hp compaq dell
<Josh483> dell inspiron 6000
<sambagirl> how long have you had it?
<Josh483> 10 years lo
<Josh483> lol
<sambagirl> oh ok
<sambagirl> jsut a sec
<sambagirl> there is a wifi button
<sambagirl> no?
<Josh483> its an intel prowireless 2200 bg (calexico2)
<Josh483> and no i liiked
<Josh483> looked'
<sambagirl> hold on
<sambagirl> it came with it?
<Josh483> ye
<Josh483> i never got a different card
<sambagirl> ok it was default card yes?
<Josh483> yea
<Josh483> well i updated the driver when i still had windows
<Josh483> idk if that means anything
<sambagirl> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1857608
<Josh483> whats thaty
<sambagirl> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1010303
<sambagirl> answers
<sambagirl> solutions
<Josh483> oh
<Josh483> it says no for both blocked
<sambagirl> you type lspci -nn or lspci -v an it says intel?
<Josh483> yea
<Josh483> i dont get the answer thing though
<sambagirl> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1857608 <--- this looks like the solution to me.
<sambagirl> well the reason i asked was so you could verify it was taht card but if your positive that link looks like the solutoin to me.
<Josh483> how do i type this symbol? "|"
<sambagirl> but there are smarter people then me here.
<sambagirl> above the \ with shift key
<sambagirl> |
<Josh483> ohhh
<Josh483> thanks lol
<sambagirl> your welcome
<Josh483> ok so
<Josh483> i typed that thing in the terminal
<sambagirl> your sure there was no update recently? cause on this other laptop i have debian and it just had an update and now wifi doesnt work on it...so it has to be the update. kinda like the goofy stuff with windows updates.
<sambagirl> ok well select all copy it and paste to pastebin.com and submit and get the url and post it in the channel
<Josh483> huh?
<sambagirl> ok you just did a brand new install of xubuntu correct?
<Josh483> yea
<Josh483> i cant copy and past cause im not on it\
<Josh483> its next to me
<sambagirl> and wifi doesnt work from the git go correct?
<sambagirl> ok
<sambagirl> well plug a ethernet cable and get online with it
<Josh483> ill try
<Josh483> eithernet doesnt work
<Josh483> idk why
<sambagirl> it doesnt?
<Josh483> wait ill try again
<sambagirl> have you ever used linux/unix before?
<Josh483> kinda
<sambagirl> here is an idea to figure stuff out quickly
<sambagirl> do this download ubntu 10.10 and burn it and boot with it and see what happens to see if that works first ok?
<Josh483> yea ethernet isnt working now
<Josh483> what do you mean?
<Josh483> you mean burn it to a disk and try to run it on my laptop?
<sambagirl> not try, boot it
<sambagirl> with a cd live cd mode
<Josh483> i cant my disc drive doesnt work for swome reason
<sambagirl> see if you have functionality
<sambagirl> ok
<sambagirl> this is a joke i think
<Josh483> i installed xubuntu with a usb drive
<Josh483> im not joking
<sambagirl> ok well burn 10.10 to the usb drive then
<sambagirl> boot with that and see what you get
<Josh483> i used some compressed thing cause it only has 500 mb of space
<Josh483> and had it connected thru ethernet and downloaded the os thru the servers
<sambagirl> you mean netinstall?
<Josh483> ye
<Josh483> yea
<Josh483> could that be why the wifi isnt working
<Josh483> did i do something wrong
<sambagirl> ok well do a netinstall and install 10.10. i mean you said you just installed today or tonight so your not losing anything and your learning something about your computer and about yourself
<sambagirl> no shouldnt be
<sambagirl> you said there is no buton?
<sambagirl> button?
<Josh483> no but hold on im gunna try to go on ethernet again\
<Josh483> im restarting my laptop
<Josh483> i cant do another os load though
<sambagirl> hold the fn key down and press f2
<sambagirl> why not?
<Josh483> cause i used my laptop to download and do everything
<Josh483> and iim on my phone now\
<sambagirl> i dont understand?
<sambagirl> ohh for chat?
<Josh483> like its the only computer i have
<Josh483> yea
<sambagirl> hold the fn key down and press f2 and see if your wifi light illuminates
<sambagirl> once it comes up i mean.
<Josh483> one sec my laptops turning on
<sambagirl> k
<Josh483> it always says waiting for network config when i turn it on
<Josh483> under the xubuntu logo
<Josh483> and it never connects and starts without network config
<sambagirl> if you hold fn key down and then f2 does the light come on?
<Josh483> idk what that is
<Josh483> i gotta wait its not on yet
<sambagirl> cant someone in here offer a suggestion?
<sambagirl> ok
<Josh483> i dont think there here
<Josh483> ;p;
<Josh483> lol
<Josh483> ok its on now
<sambagirl> hold the fn key down and press f2 and see if your wifi light illuminates
<Josh483> it deoesnt
<Josh483> it says networking dissabled
<sambagirl> enable it
<Josh483> it wont let me click it
<Josh483> its faded out
<sambagirl> you right click on the network icon on the upper panel on your right?
<Josh483> yea
<Josh483> but its faded out and doesnt let me click it
<Josh483> just edit connections is
<sambagirl> well hold on...
<sambagirl> you booted with usb right?
<Josh483> yea
<sambagirl> you did netinstall right?
<Josh483> yea
<sambagirl> well why dont you go thru the process again? cause obviously it worked for you install it that way correct?
<Josh483> i tryed that already though and gave up
<Josh483> it still happens
<sambagirl> well hold on. it worked before so it has to work again.
<Josh483> ok
<sambagirl> if your booting with the usb drive and you did a netinstall it didnt break your hw.
<Josh483> hardware?
<sambagirl> r u sure you paid your access bill? :D
<Josh483> access bill? lol
<sambagirl> seriously you have a smart phone correct?
<Josh483> yes why?
<sambagirl> are you using wifi or Gx on it?
<Josh483> wifi but i have 4g and lte
<Josh483> idk what gx is
<sambagirl> ok so you know your wifi works. i could have typed Gn (n=3-4)
<Josh483> yea i know my wifi password
<sambagirl> 4g 3g mouse...mickey mouse :)
<sambagirl> ok ok
<sambagirl> do this reboot with usb and do another netinstall
<sambagirl> it has to work
<Josh483> i dont have the usb anymore --__-
<sambagirl> ok
<sambagirl> i see
<Josh483> is there anothe way without having to do another netinstall
<Josh483> im going to kill myself if i have to go through that again
<Josh483> lol
<sambagirl> the reason i asked you to do it is to verify your hw is working
<Josh483> im pretty sure my hw is fine
<Josh483> i think somethings wrong with the settings or something
<Josh483> or maybe it doesnt detect my wifi card idk
<sambagirl> forget the wifi you said you cannot enable ethernet
<Josh483> well it  worked before
<sambagirl> you said you cant enable networking
<sambagirl> what did you do?
<sambagirl> how did you break it?
<Josh483> i might have changed some stuff by accident idk
<Josh483> cause i was googling how to fix it
<sambagirl> where is the usb stick?
<Josh483> and some people said to type stuff into the terminal and idk if  i did something
<sambagirl> where is the usb stick?
<Josh483> is there a way to like reset it
<sambagirl> where is the usb stick?
<Josh483> i gave it to my friend
<Josh483> why
<sambagirl> where is the usb stick?
<sambagirl> well you entered commands in a shell correct?
<sambagirl> some people told you to do this do that...correct, in a shell correct?
<sambagirl> where is the usb stick?
<Josh483> i entered them in the termna;
<Josh483> terminal
<Josh483> and my friend has it
<sambagirl> ok well go to the term again
<Josh483> ok
<Josh483> im on it
<sambagirl> press the up arrow and look at the commands you entered
<sambagirl> what did you enter?
<Josh483> ok give me a min
<Josh483> ill type them out
<sambagirl> where did your friend take your usb stick?
<sambagirl> haha
<Josh483> sudo apt -get - -reinstall install bcmw1-kernel-source
<Josh483> 1spci -nn | grep 0280
<Josh483> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Josh483> 1spci
<Josh483> sudo 1shw -C network
<sambagirl> it works when you do a netinstall a
<Josh483> huh?
<sambagirl> it works when you do a netinstall a
<Josh483> what works
<TheSheep> a font that doesn't let you tell the difference between 1 and l is really bad for the console
<sambagirl> i would go find my friend and get my usb stick back and reinstall a netinstall
<Josh483> its not on the usb anymore i deleted it
<Josh483> i dont even remember what i used
<sambagirl> you dont have your own usb stick?
<Josh483> i gave it to him
<sambagirl> for ever?
<Josh483> yea i said he can keep it
<Josh483> why do i need to do a net install though
<sambagirl> because you said you dont have a cdrom working and you said you typed in commands someone told you to do and you dont know what or why and your sytem isnt functioning properly and you just installed it tonight and you have nothing on it that is important so you can do it from scratch again that is why
<Josh483> ugh
<sambagirl> well maybe one of the super duper guru wizards in here can help you if they are willing to help i mean.
<sambagirl> personally if it were me, i wouldnt hesitate to install it again.
<Josh483> is anyone else here
<Josh483> i just really dont want to reinstall it
<sambagirl> well then you really dont want to have a stable system from the git go in my opinion.
<Josh483> -_-
<sambagirl> you have to be honest with yourself
<sambagirl> i  wouldnt even mess about i would do a fresh install period.
<sambagirl> i mean you jsut did it tongith and its not working they way you want, so why dont you do a fresh install?
<sambagirl> i don't understand?
<Josh483> well not tonight a few days ago but yea
<Josh483> it was just so annoying and took sooooooooo long
<Josh483> like 2 hours
<sambagirl> and why you gave your friend your usb stick forever and you now don't have one and don't haev a functioning optical drive, i don't follow at all?
<sambagirl> well you dont have to sit there and baby sit it you know.
<sambagirl> 2 hours?
<Josh483> yea
<sambagirl> what are you on dialu?
<Josh483> yea
<sambagirl> netzero?
<Josh483> netzerp
<Josh483> netzero'
<Josh483> its so slow
<sambagirl> ok
<sambagirl> what is it midnight there?
<Josh483> thats why i really really need aqn alternative to another install
<Josh483> yea almost midnight
<Josh483> well for me its like 3 a,
<Josh483> am
<Josh483> but iam in another timezone now
<sambagirl> i dont follow? it's either midnight or 3am?
<Josh483> so its 12 am here
<Josh483> i just got here today im still on my time
<Josh483> but yea here its 12
<sambagirl> got where?
<Josh483> california
<Josh483> lol
<sambagirl> but oregon and california are in the same time zone?
<Josh483> im from newyork
<sambagirl> ohh
<Josh483> lol
<Josh483> where did you get oregon from?
<sambagirl> nevermind
<Josh483> lol
<sambagirl> why dont you just go to one of those cali cafes and have a tofu latte and sit with your legs crossed and hum to your laptop and maybe instant karma will have it floating back online?
<Josh483> rofl
<Josh483> i wish it was that easy
<sambagirl> haha
<sambagirl> jsust a sec
<Josh483> cant i reset it to its original settings and make a new account?
<Josh483> and see if it worksw
<Josh483> ok
<sambagirl> type this
<sambagirl> sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager start
<Josh483> ok
<sambagirl> sudo ip link set dev eth0 down
<sambagirl> sudo dhclient eth0
<Josh483> i typed the first one in
<Josh483> and it asked me for my pass and i typed it in
<sambagirl> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Josh483> and then it said command not foun
<sambagirl> try this sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<sambagirl> your using your fingers not your toes correct?
<Josh483> yea
<Josh483> i typed it in
<Josh483> it sayd cnnot find devices and failed to bring up eth1
<sambagirl> eth0
<Josh483> ?
<sambagirl> look type sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Josh483> same thing happened again
<Josh483> what if i  restore gnome-specific settings run following commands in terminal
<sambagirl> ok
<Josh483> rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<Josh483> would that work
<sambagirl> did you install something ?
<sambagirl> are you a student or something?
<Josh483> what do u mean
<Josh483> no why
<sambagirl> are you a business man?
<Josh483> no im a regular person why
<Josh483> ?
<sambagirl> i forgot you dont have internet. it's odd you cant access your network. someone in here could probably have you up and running in 2 minutes but nobody is interested in your dilema i suppose.
<Josh483> Sigh
<sambagirl> can you edit your configuration with righclick over network icon?
<Josh483> you mean edit connections?
<sambagirl> yes
<Josh483> yes
<sambagirl> choose that option
<Josh483> i fif
<Josh483> did
<sambagirl> do you have auto ethernet and auto eth0?
<sambagirl> under wired?
<Josh483> itdoesnt say anything
<Josh483> everythings blank
<sambagirl> ok select add
<Josh483> ok
<Josh483> what after
<sambagirl> give it a name in the appropriate field,
<sambagirl> check the box for connect auto
<Josh483> it wont let me
<Josh483> everythings faded out
<Josh483> and locked
<sambagirl> maybe pat_ can help you
<Josh483> pat?
<sambagirl> i guess not :D
<Josh483> D:
<Josh483> can you do like  a reset ?
<sambagirl> i dont know how, it's not like you have a restore point you can go back to as far as i know just a mion
<sambagirl> min
<Josh483> ok
<sambagirl> you installed something you had to have.
<Josh483> what??
<sambagirl> opps was in the wrong channel
<sambagirl> http://askubuntu.com/questions/137245/xubuntu-12-04-network-manager-menu-is-displayed-partially
<sambagirl> read that
<sambagirl> have you powered down the laptop?
<Josh483> mine doesnt look like that when i clikc it nothing comes dow
<Josh483> down
<Josh483> and its on why?
<sambagirl> you can do a discharge on it to kill any static elec on the system board and poewr it backup. you have to remove power cord and battery for a discharge, you press power button up down 10 times and then give it a power source.
<Josh483> should i do that?
<sambagirl> well i dont know what you actually did. you said there is nothing on it of any value you said you just installed it and therefore i would reinstall they os when you have the tools to do so.
<sambagirl> i'm to beat rigfht now josh
<sambagirl> i'm sorry i could not help you. to bad nobody else will even try.
<sambagirl> niight and good luck.
<Josh483> its fine atleast you tried to help
<Josh483> night
<Josh88484> Hey can someone help me
<aeternum_solus> yes, I imagine many can
<Josh88484> Ok well my networking wont start anymore
<aeternum_solus> error?
<Josh88484> and i tryed some stuffn in the terminal
<Josh88484> it said tht
<Josh88484> the script im attempting to invoke has been converted to an upstart job?
<Josh88484> is that why its not workin
<Josh88484> g
<aeternum_solus> how are you invoking it?
<aeternum_solus> /etc/init.d/networking restart?
<Josh88484> yea
<Josh88484> it just wont start idk why
<Josh88484> im locked out
<aeternum_solus> hmm. not sure. I'm not a newb, but I'm not exactly a linux guru either
<Josh88484> oh :l
<aeternum_solus> lots of people here are though :)
<Sysi> Josh88484: what kind of network setup do you have?
<Josh88484> do you mean my wifi card?
<Sysi> xubuntu by default uses networkmanager
<Josh88484> yea network manager wont start
<Josh88484> the icon dissapeared
<Sysi> try pressing Alt F2 and running nm-applet
<Josh88484> and when its there it wont let e enable it
<Josh88484> i tryed that already but ill do it again i guess
<Sysi> you need to have notification area in your panel and maybe indicator-applet too
<Josh88484> i think that got dissabled tpp
<Josh88484> too'
<Sysi> add them to panel again, they're needed to show that icon
<Sysi> "sudo service networkmanager restart" to restart networkmanager
<Josh88484> notifications is there but its faded out and i cant select it
<Josh88484> and network managers not there at all
<Sysi> then you probably have notification area in panel already
<Sysi> nm-applet goes to notification area when it runs
<Sysi> what xubuntu version btw?
<Josh88484> i tryed to restart network mannager
<Josh88484> it said unrecognized service
<Josh88484> 12.04
<Sysi> clean install or updated?
<Josh88484> clean install
<Sysi> updated from previous release that is, you should install updates if you haven't yet
<Josh88484> what
<Josh88484> ?
<Sysi> is your system up-to-date, have you installed updates?
<Josh88484> i did a clean install so it should be
<Josh88484> ?
<Josh88484> plus i cant do anything it cant connect to t he internet cause network managers not working
<Sysi> no, install disks don't contain newest software, you need to install updates
<Josh88484> i did a netinsta;;
<Josh88484> netinstall
<Sysi> does anything happen when you start nm-applet?
<Josh88484> i tryed nm-applet but nothing happens?
<Josh88484> it said it failed to regester as an agent
<Josh88484> the name networkmanager was not provided by any service files
<Sysi> try to run nm-applet in terminal
<Josh88484> i did both
<Sysi> any errors?
<Josh88484> just in terminal
<Josh88484> what i just wrote was whjat it said
<Josh88484> nothing happens without terminal though
<Sysi> you only told error about networkmanager, whick is because it's apparently "service network-manager start"
<Josh88484> ?
<Sysi> run that in terminal, then run nm-applet in terminal
<Josh88484> ok
<Josh88484> is there a space between service and network-manager
<Sysi> yup
<Josh88484> kk
<Josh88484> ok i did it
<Josh88484> same thing came up
<Sysi> are you on wired connection?
<Josh88484> Started applet secret agent because GNOME shell dissapeared?
<Josh88484> im on my phone
<Josh88484> well tablet
<Josh88484> but i use it as my phone too
<Sysi> I mean your computer, how is it connected to the internet
<Josh88484> Well it would be connected with wifi but its not working
<Josh88484> ?
<Josh88484> Hello?
<Josh9449> Can someone help me?
<aquix> can you connect using a ethernet cable?
<baizon> what is the question? :)
<aquix> network troubles..
<hystryfe> hey does anyone have any advice for cleaning up the boot process for xubuntu? specifically, i'm wondering about some scripts that i see in /etc/init.d and /etc for things i have uninstalled
<baizon> hystryfe: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491
<baizon> that should help
<hystryfe> thanks that's exactly what i was looking for but for some reason google neglected to show me ;D
<baizon> :)
<livingdaylight> hi
<baizon> hi hi
<livingdaylight> hi baizon
<baizon> im just a bot... your question please :)
<livingdaylight> baizon, you're enjoying Ubuntu Unity but you're in xubuntu? :)
<baizon> of course, im supporting as much as i can
<livingdaylight> I have an AWN dock question actually :s
<livingdaylight> I added a couple applets and just don't see how to remove them
<baizon> livingdaylight: just pick it up and move from the awn dock
<livingdaylight> preferences shows a delte tab but it doesn't activate whatever I do, including selecting the applet I wish to remove, which seems obvious.
<livingdaylight> tried that too
<livingdaylight> I pick it up and move to desktop and nothing
<baizon> Drag the active applet back to the list of available applets.
<livingdaylight> in the preferences dialog?
<livingdaylight> gotcha
<livingdaylight> thank you baizon
<baizon> np
<livingdaylight> easy, and maybe not counter-intuitive, but it didn't occur to me :)
<livingdaylight> the 'delete' tab which does nothing is misleading :)
<baizon> hehe
<livingdaylight> ok, thanks again
<baizon> your welcome
<livingdaylight> bye for now
<baizon> see you
<livingdaylight> time to go to the farmers market and get a bit of sun while i'm at it
<gmagno> hello. I'm using the super key to open applications menu ("start" menu) but I'm also using super+'e' to open thunar. Everytime I open thunar the applications menu also pops up because  super key was pressed  as wel. Is there any trick to make this not happen?
<knome> well, you can remove the other shortcut of course
<baizon> indeed
<baizon> im using alt+F1 for the menu
<gmagno> knome, but I use both shortcuts...
<knome> gmagno, there's no way to make the computer guess which one you want
<gmagno> I thout the gui or the os, would understand that Super != Super+'e'
<knome> yes, but super+e has super too.
<knome> and you are most probaby pressing it first
<knome> so the system expects you to want to open app menu.
<knome> set the app menu to super+alt or something.
<gmagno> interesting... it is not that linear knome
<gmagno> i just tried something interesting
<gmagno> if you press super + 'e' and wait a bit longer
<gmagno> apps menu (the super shortcut) won't pop up
<knome> ok. then that.
<gmagno> in fact, I have to realease first 'e' and then Super
<gmagno> but it does not work all the time...
<gmagno> nevermind...
<gmagno> i'll survive
<knome> my advice is not to use overlapping shortcut keys
<gmagno> :-/
<gmagno> right...
<gmagno> thanks anyway
<knome> np
<jb999> Hello evryone
<jb999> i would need help about ctrl+1, ctrl+2, ..., ctrl+0 hotkey beug
<The_Cog> jb999: What's the bug?
<jb999> thanks for your help Cog
<jb999> I use a french version of Xubuntu
<jb999> and i can't use the hotkeys : ctrl+1, ctrl+2, ..., ctrl+0 on LibreOffice
<Sysi> disable them for workspace switching, in window manager settings
<jb999> the computeur think i use ctrl+&, ctrl+é, ... (1234567890 are the french Shift of &é"'(-è_çà )
<jb999> that's not realy a bug, but i've not found a solution for this problem
<jb999> Sysi
<Sysi> you should at least see if those keys are reserved and try removing them in settings if that's the case
<jb999> this hotkey arn't used by workspace switching, furthermore when i activate my numlock (Fn+Num LK) i can use  this hotkeys
<jb999> i use a netbook, so the numeric keypad is not easy to use (fn + inser to activate, same keypad to deasable)
<jb999> but i need the key pad ctrl+1, +2, ..., +0 on LibreOffice
<jb999> (the hotkey)
<The_Cog> On my LibreOffice, Ctrl+1, Ctrl+2, Ctrl+3 change the paragraph to Heading-1, Heading-2, Heading-3. Is this what doesn't work in your setup?
<jb999> no becaus my computer thinks i want the hotkey ctrl+& when i want ctrl+1, ctrl+é when i want ctrl+2, etc...
<jb999> i've also tried to push the key to lock Caps, it change nothing
<Padfoot30> Hi all! I installed the ubuntu-desktop package on top of Xubuntu 12.04 using "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop --no-install-recommends"
<Padfoot30> then I encountered probs
<holstein> Padfoot30: where did you read to do that?
<Padfoot30> I booted into Unity 2D but there was no session menu, dash home didn't work, etc
<Padfoot30> A blog: mylinuxexplore.blogspot.com
<holstein> can you still see/use the xubuntu session? any XFCE session?
<Padfoot30> (the blogger didn't mention the argument in the command)
<holstein> Padfoot30: where did you get the argument?
<Padfoot30> Yeah, Xfce works fine.
<knome> that *should* work, but there's no guarantee nothing will break
<Padfoot30> Even KDE works fine
<Padfoot30> The argument, well, I read somewhere else.
<holstein> i have always had issues here and there with the meta-packages and using them at the same time... i install lxde instead of lubuntu-desktop for example
<holstein> but, yeah.. it *should* be find to install ubuntu-desktop
<holstein> i would probably try reinstalling without that argument, or just purge it and run a live CD to look at unity
<knome> Padfoot30, i can't imagine anything else than something in lightdm breaking unity, so maybe you want to do dkpg-reconfigure lightdm
<knome> dpkg- ...
<Padfoot30> holstein, yeah live cd is fine but right now I'm running low on data, and that's why the argument
<Padfoot30> knome, sorry but I'm not quite an experienced user. I don't exactly know what's lightdm. Is it something like kdm and xfdm?
<holstein> i would refer to the writer of the article that suggested the argument.. i have never used it
<Padfoot30> Basically, the argument eliminates the recommended packages, keeping only what's essential
<holstein> sure.. but its a meta-package.. i would expect a lot of recommends, and all of them to be important
<Padfoot30> so less data usage
<knome> holstein, nothing "recommended" shouldn't be critial though
<knome> Padfoot30, yes, it's the login manager
<holstein> you would think... but its the main environment... and something is borked
<Padfoot30> but I didn't really need Rhythmbox, Thunderbird, Empathy, etc.
<knome> holstein, a recommend for a file manager might be some plugin to handle network mounts, which is in no way critical for the file manager to work :)
<knome> Padfoot30, rhythmbox isn't installed with xubuntu though ;)
<knome> bbl, lunch/dinner
<holstein> Padfoot30: you can try as the guest user... or another user you makd
<holstein> make*
<Padfoot30> knome, yeah but it was gonna be downloaded with that  package,
<Padfoot30> if I didn't use the argument
<Padfoot30> Anyway, I guess I'll have to get the full package now! Thanks holstein and knome for your help!
<c_smith> hello, I'm having trouble getting Compiz to start on startup on Xubuntu 12.04 64-bit, I have "compiz --replace" in an entry to the startup programs, is there anything I am doing wrong?
<c_smith> nevermind, found out what I was doing wrong, I should be adding the fusion icon to the startup programs instead of compiz itself.
<recon69_lap> another satisfied customer :) , glad you got it fixed, dont think many here care about wiggly windows
<c_smith> eh, I just use it to show off the functionality Linux CAN have in, say, a coffeeshop.
<c_smith> and how it could really look good.
<c_smith> is there anyone here with any experience with Samba?
<recon69_lap> c_smith: best to just ask your question, I have used samba but not sure if it counts as experience :)
<c_smith> eh, I figured it out, but I'll tell you what the outcome is: use system-config-samba instead of Nautilus-share.
<c_smith> that's what I ended up having to do.
<Sysi> samba would be worth a try, because windows shares never seem to work from windows
<c_smith> Sysi, I know, and I use Samba to share music with the household (although for my own reasons, I give the share read-only access)
<ikonia> l/ast dfrost
<ikonia> oops
<knome> congrats ikonia :)
<rhin0> what would cause xubuntu 10.04 to lose its hardware drivers after a while on a dell laptop
<rhin0> they just unload
<rhin0> im moving back to ubuntu 10.04 on that machine just to see  if that solve
<rhin0> ie. its happened twice
<rhin0> both graphics driver and wireless driver *gone*
<rhin0> like they're not loaded
<rhin0> machine running fine for a week then BANG both drivers gone
<holstein> rhin0: kernel upgrade... firmware upgrade... misconfiguration.. bad memory, bad hard drive
<rhin0> 1 no 2 no 3 never touch it ie bios setup 4 - would be pretty sure its not memory
<rhin0> 5 is an ssd
<Sysi> jockey-gtk acting up, did that multiple times for me
<rhin0> never had problems with it
<rhin0> what - you've had the same problem Sysi?
<Sysi> with nvidia driver, yes
<rhin0> what the hell would cause drivers to just unload
<rhin0> i don't get it
<Sysi> gladly there are three version released after 10.04, even one LTS
<knome> rhin0, watch the language please
<rhin0> well hell I like 10.04
<rhin0> been through them all
<rhin0> ok
<Sysi> no matter what you like, how much you like, it will die
<rhin0> 10.04 gives me least problems
<rhin0> ubuntu should be like debian imo (1 version)
<rhin0> its all over the place - stick with what works - shouldn't be about marketing
<rhin0> everyones trying to emulate the microsoft model
<Sysi> you just told you have awful problems with drivers
<rhin0> they do not give a hoot about their customers
<rhin0> I have temporary problems which last a few hours
<rhin0> bbl
<knome> if ubuntu should be like debian, why aren't you using debian? just wondering...
<rhin0> because I haven't got the energy to configure it
<rhin0> ubuntu is easier
<holstein> rhin0: whats the issue? did you run upgrades? if you have a kernel upgrade, then i would try booting the old one
<rhin0> is xubuntu 12.04 lts?
<astraljava> rhin0: If you think of LTS's as the debian stable releases, then ubuntu pretty much is like debian.
<rhin0> maybe i'll d/l try 12.04 lts
<rhin0> is 12.04 xfce?
<rhin0> ok ok -- looking
<rhin0> gotta be an improvement
<rhin0> I have actually ran it for a short time - wil d/l it upgrade
<rhin0> ty very much
<holstein> rhin0: xubuntu is XFCE, thats what the x is
<holstein> there is an ubuntu 12.04, and xubuntu 12.04 (and others)
<rhin0> ubuntu lose me with unity
<rhin0> can't abide
<rhin0> lost me
<rhin0> i know what ubuntus there are xubuntu lubuntu mint ubuntu
<holstein> rhin0: you have no need to.. there are options.. you dont even need to comment about unity at all.. you can and are encourged to choose what environemtn you like, such as XFCE, and enjoy it
<rhin0> can't think of any others
<holstein> rhin0: mint is not one
<Sysi> mint isn't ubuntu
<rhin0> i thought it was an ubuntu
<rhin0> ok
<xubuntu326> hello guys could i have some help
<rhin0> we are here to serve xubuntu
<rhin0> 326
<holstein> rhin0: it is based on ubuntu, as are many things.. and as ubuntu is based on debian (bascially)
<xubuntu326> awsome im running xubuntu
<xubuntu326> im trying to install my usb wirless adaptor but dont have a clue how to
<xubuntu326> i have been on fourums tried many methods but will not work
<holstein> rhin0: http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/derivatives if you'd like more information
<rhin0> ok thanks holstein
<holstein> xubuntu326: i would plug it into wired internet, and see if you see a popup about "restricted drivers"
<xubuntu326> i am now on wired
<rhin0> xubuntu i can't help you there all my usb keys work belkin netgear .. standard types - sounds like you have a non standard type - may need driver from manufacturers website -- there will also be a compatibility list somewhere for your wireless usb key
<rhin0> mine just work (pick up network) when you plug them in -- generally only use them to get hardware driver for laptop
<xubuntu326> i installed wireless on software centre put my stick in and it doesnt do anything
<rhin0> gotta go someone else may help you
<xubuntu326> mine is tenda w311u i no it is compatable as other users have had it wrking
<holstein> xubuntu326: you can always use the windows driver.. theres a GUI for that.. ndisgtk
<holstein> http://kimbriggs.com/computers/computer-notes/linux-notes/ubuntu-linux-wi-fi-card.file
<xubuntu326> thanks will take a look and let you no
<holstein> xubuntu326: its not really going to help to say "others have had it working".. manufacturers can switch chipsets... you can run "lsusb" in a terminal, and get the information about the device, and search for assistance
<xubuntu326> Ralink rt2870  its on that oone
<xubuntu326> sorry im read with linux
<xubuntu326> rubbish
<rhin0> I never said that holstein
<rhin0> you use ndisdriver
<rhin0> to use the windows driver if you can't find native linux driver
<holstein> xubuntu326: it is not you who is rubbish... some vendors do not allow linux to support the products easily... im sure you'll get it sorted
<rhin0> its a wrapper for the windows driver
<holstein> rhin0: said what?
<rhin0> oh hang on thought you were talkkng to me mis-direct ignore me
<rhin0> bbl
<holstein> rhin0: no worries
<xubuntu326> u di no it is supported just finding the driver
<rhin0> you can download the windows driver files -- then wrap then using "ndiswrapper" xubuntu336
<xubuntu326> how do i wrap ?
<rhin0> so it drives using windows drivers (wrapped)
<rhin0> you must find out how to configure "ndiswrapper"
<rhin0> get the windows drivers for your usb wireless dongle
<xubuntu326> i presume this s a loong nprocess
<holstein> xubuntu326: if its supported, i would ask the vendor for support.. otherwise, i would just point ndisgtk to the windwos driver and see if that works
<rhin0> longer than getting native linux driver
<xubuntu326> it says invalid driver
<holstein> xubuntu326: its literally.. download the windwos driver, open ndisgtk... choose it... try
<xubuntu326> is it the inf file i use ?
<holstein> xubuntu326: you can always point it at everyone and see what the gui will use.. but yes, it should be that one
<xubuntu326> ok well i got the ndissgtk do i need anyother software
<holstein> xubuntu326: you shouldnt.. just the proper windows driver
<xubuntu326> it even has a linux folder on the disk but n inf file
<holstein> xubuntu326: it?
<xubuntu326> on the disk the device came with
<holstein> xubuntu326: cool.. you can try that one then... should be a "readme" somewhere with what kernels are supported and what you are intended to do
<xubuntu326> no read me in there
<xubuntu326> i have found one in another folder what would i open a read me with
<xubuntu326> sorry im not got knowledge with this os im more windows
<holstein> xubuntu326: then use the windows driver
<xubuntu326> all i get is invalid driver with the windows driver
<holstein> xubuntu326: i would call the manufacturer and ask about the driver
<c_smith> does anyone here know what I would put for the application menu name so I can bind it to the super key?
<holstein> actually, if it were me, id return it, and get a more friendly card
<xubuntu326> have done they are chinese and dont have a clue
<holstein> c_smith: what application? you can open a terminaln and try tab complete
<xubuntu326> its a really good card for windows lol
<c_smith> the XFCE4 menu on the panel.
<c_smith> currently i have xfce-popup-applicationsmenu
<holstein> c_smith: i would probably type xfce in the terminal and hit tab, and read the options.. until someone who knows chimes in
<c_smith> kk
<c_smith> heh got it. the entry I wanted was xfce4-popup-applicationsmenu
<holstein> c_smith: cool!...
<c_smith> was missing the 4
<c_smith> xfce ftw! :D
<c_smith> thanks for that bit of info about tabbing with Terminal. did not know that was a viable way to do that. :)
<Papa> helloooo guys
<nasserash> hi all, is it possible to enable VSync with xfwm4? I get tearing when dragging windows around. I have a thinkpad X220 with intel graphics.
<DominicLow> not sure if that is possible but you could try propreitory drivers and such first?
<nasserash> DominicLow, I have an intel sandy bridge card. so it's all open source
<asterismo> does somebody uses PCmanfm?
<asterismo> anyway to remove context menu entries in PCman when clicking in folders?
<asterismo> It has this many options, Files, Files, File Manager, File Manager, Open Folder With Thunar
<asterismo> can i remove them?
<grizlo42> hey all - 2 things: 1) wanted to thank the xubuntu community for making an AWESOME os experience 2) speaking of awesome, I heard about a patch for xfce to support tiling and was curious if anyone here has experience with using it
<MikeDRU> Hello everybody, I am stucked with my xubuntu because it doesn't let me boot into my own user profile (which is the root). One week ago it didn't allow me to enter to any profile, and the answer to the login was "stopping v system runlevel compatibility." SO I checked out the forum, updated the packages in the Ctrl+Alt+F1 mode and now it allows me to enter as a guest, but not as the main user, and the answer is "could not write byt
<MikeDRU> Anybody able to help me? Please be patient, I'm a beginner
<MikeDRU> anybody out there?
<David-A> MikeDRU: what is the error when you log in from a Ctrl+Alt+F1 consol? do you ever come to the normal graphical login page? (you should not have user "root" as your normal login)
<MikeDRU> David-A: Unfortunately I do have user root as my normal login. I come to the normal graphic interface, I try to log in into it, and the answer is "Cold not write bytes: broken pipes" and then "Saned disabled; edit/etc/default/saved". Sometimes also "Checking battery", but not always
#xubuntu 2013-08-05
<Burt> Is it possible to get thunar to allow deleting a directory when you are in it?
<malchick> hi
<nuf0xx> o/
<nuf0xx> any way to get hot corners without installing compiz?
<ToZ> nuf0xx, see: http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=8153
<nuf0xx> thanks ToZ
 * ducktool thinks there should be a freedom marathon too
<xubuntu864> Hello
<bgardner> xubuntu864: Hello
<xubuntu864> I have a question regarding the hotkeys on my Asus EEE 900AX netbook
<bgardner> xubuntu864: Ask your question, we'll help if we can.
<xubuntu864> In xubuntu, the keys for brightness up and down do the same thing: the screen gets bright briefly, then back to dim. I tried "acpi_listen" and both issue the same code :0000002a
<xubuntu864> Doing the  smae on linux mint with MATE desktop, the screen flickers from bright to dark continuously while holding either of the buttons, and then remains in one of the two states when I let go
<xubuntu864> I then tried the xfce4-brightness-plugin in the toolbar, to just use a slider control for brightness
<xubuntu864> That kind of works, but has weird behavior as well:
<xubuntu864> first step is full brightness, then complete black, then full, then less, again less, again full. from then on down it decreases monotonously.
<xubuntu864> the weird thing is: while the slider control is active, the hotkeys for the brightness simply work fine,  and issue proper acpi codes
<xubuntu864> this workaround is good enough to be useful, but it seems like this could be fixed properly
<bgardner> xubuntu864: I have a similar issue for a full Asus laptop, but I don't have a solution.  Perhaps someone else here knows.
<clownfragment> just installed xubuntu alongside windows 7 on a lenovo t530i, on restart it doesn't go into grub, goes straight into windows 7... thoughts?
<lderan> did you install windows 2nd or run windows repair?
<clownfragment> windows has been installed, then i installed xubuntu, on restart windows ran chkdisk, but then i deleted the xubuntu partition and didn't grow the windows partition with win disk manager, i then reinstalled xubuntu and restarted
<clownfragment> also it never asked me anything about the bootloader on the install
<lderan> clownfragment, this maybe of some help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<clownfragment> nice, i'm going to try this and check back in
<larzconwell> Is UEFI supported in Xubuntu, or do I have to change something before installing it?
<Pici> !UEFI
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Pici> (note, I've not done the install myself, I just know where the bot's help page for it is)
<Unit193> I did once, followed that page and it was with Xubuntu.
<Pici> yay
<larzconwell> Unit193: Did you do it in EFI mode or whatever? Or did you disable a bunch of things?
<Unit193> EFI.
<larzconwell> Okay great, thanks.
#xubuntu 2013-08-06
<sam896> Hello.  So I just switched from Ubuntu to xubuntu.  Same hardware.  Same setup, just a different DE.  I am noticing  that xfce is very sensitive to disk activity.  Video's are skipping around where they used to not to under the same conditions.  Any ideas?
<SunStar> install smartmontools
<SunStar> sounds like ur hard drive is pre-fail
<SunStar> xfce runs fast on everything no matter how old or new. when its not, 90% of the time thats a hard drive issue.
<sam896> SunStar: But it works fine in gnome fine.  I even went back on a live cd and the issue is gone.
<SunStar> bad install iso
<sam896> I know it doesn't sound likely but in this case there's something with the cubuntu install that's causing the issue. I did a smart test and the drive is fine.  I could do the manufacturer's diagnostics.
<sam896> I did the check before I installed.
<SunStar> go with what works. no one will believe me but i have an 11 year old laptop that runs faster on KDE than XFCE
<sam896> It's fairly new hardware.  It's not old or anything
<SunStar> WHAT VIDEO DRIVER ARE YOU RUNNING?
<SunStar> oops
<sam896> same ones. I just install nvidia-current and nvidia-settings
<SunStar> x.org driver is a bit choppy with video but i've had less issues with it than amd/nvidia proprietary
<sam896> Do you think that would really matter though?  I mean the installs are the same, only thing that differs is xubuntu-desktop instead of ubuntu-desktop
<SunStar> well you dont need to install xubuntu to use xfce: http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-xfce-4-10-on-ubuntu-13-04-12-10-12-04-and-linux-mint-15-14-13/
<SunStar> just use what works and try installing xfce
<slooksterpsv> my computer keeps just shutting down when I'm in Xubuntu usually when watching a youtube video or have multiple programs going; I was thinking it was overheating but now I'm not sure
<SunStar> http://www.techdrivein.com/2013/06/monitor-cpu-temperatures-ubuntu1304-xsensors.html
<sam896> SunStar: There are reasons I don't want to use plain Ubuntu.  I like xfce.  Just with these disk access issues
<SunStar> well there is also Ubuntu Studio you could give a whirl or you can stick around / check back / check in with the forums
<SunStar> http://ubuntustudio.org/
<shawnb> ok so I ran powertop --calibrate; I have xsensors running in the background. it says my acpitz ranges from 67c to 99c
<shawnb> sorry got booted for a sec
<shawnb> yeah it jumps up just when using terminal to like 102c ouch
<xubuntu255> spanis?
<xubuntu255> spanish?
<xubuntu255> hello
<shawnb> unfortunately I don't know spanish
<broadcomsux> can some 1 explain the offline install instructions for the b43-lpphy to me?   they are far too vague and i don't understand what they are really asking me to do. i have installed b43-fwcutter and downloaded broadcom-wl-5.10.56.27.3_mipsel.tar.bz2  ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx )
<Gilligan94> Hi, anyone know what xubuntu's plans are with regards to mir?
<holstein> !mir
<ubottu> Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<Gilligan94> thanks, holstein. but will xubuntu be adopting it?
<holstein> Gilligan94: i would join the dev mailing list.. AFAIK, there is testing in progress.. i have no details
<Gilligan94> ok, thanks
<Sysi> xubuntu will use (x)mir
<kingnick42> Gilligain94 - Xubuntu is currently testing xmir in the saucy alpha release
<Shadow}}> Is spellchecker disabled by default in firefox?
<cmiloje> hello is their any1 here who delete files on ubuntu server and bring back them ?
<baizon> cmiloje: http://foremost.sourceforge.net/
<TheSheep> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'ryt',  'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<Pici> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<baizon> cmiloje: or http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<xubuntu912> How can i finde skype ?
<xubuntu912> Is there other skype compatible programs ?
<lderan> xubuntu912: http://www.skype.com/en/download-skype/skype-for-computer/
<xubuntu912> I need to install it from the softwarecenter.
<xubuntu912> donwload for linux is complicated installing.
<koegs> xubuntu912: enable the partner repo
<xubuntu912> I try before i am not sure what it si and it was not working.
<xubuntu912> Int he older version of xubuntu i cud just install it.
<koegs> xubuntu912: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/07/latest-skype-release-added-to-ubuntu-software-center
<xubuntu912> I dont know.. i just dont finde it.. it shud work. It is free and shud not be blocked by some levels.
<koegs> just read -.-
<Schrodinger`Cat> hey
<Schrodinger`Cat> will Xubuntu 13.10 will be running Xmir by default?
<lderan> That will be decided by the end of the month, i think.
<Schrodinger`Cat> ok
<xubuntu931> ...surfing in internet while installing google.. I've seen what u did there ; -) now I've seen all ^
<xubuntu239> i keep getting errors running post-installation trigger dictionaries-common
<xubuntu239> n e one there that can help?
<xubuntu239> i been fooling with this laptop all morning ugh... and i dunno if there is something wrong with the hard drive or what
<xubuntu239> nvm
<Sysi> xfce4-terminal doesn't respect my default browser choice and I can't find the conf file
<Sysi> I don't have ~/.config/Terminal and I couldn't find anything from my home folder with ls -aR | grep -i term
<Sysi> running 13.04
<drc> Sysi: ~/.config/xfce4/terminal/?
<Sysi> thanks, I apparently missed it from the output of grep
<Sysi> no browser selected there though
<drc> Sysi: google gave me http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=6013  (see the last post).  Don't know if it'll help but maybe....
<Sysi> drc: I had double entry, other pointing to firefox and other to exo, got it working
<Sysi> thanks again
<drc> np...glad it works
<xubuntu554> Hi guys! I got a question concerning installing from archive
<xubuntu554> This is the version I need: http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/texlive
<xubuntu554> how can I get xubuntu to install this and all its dependencies?
<koegs> xubuntu554: which version of xubuntu do you have?
<xubuntu554> i have 12.04.2 lts
<xubuntu554> the tex-live version I want is ffrom 12.10
<xubuntu554> Is there a way just to update this or do I have to update the complete distro?
<drc> xubuntu554: https://launchpad.net/~texlive-backports/+archive/ppa
<xubuntu554> this looks goo, thank you! :)
<xubuntu554> <drc> looks good! :)
<drc> xubuntu554: np...have fun :)
<xubuntu605> eh hello
<xubuntu605> I want to make a dual boot with windows 7 and xubuntu 12.10
<xubuntu605> I have already installed windows 7. Now I am installing xubuntu, and
<xubuntu605> chose the option to install together the windows, but the installer never asked me for the size of partitions.
<xubuntu605> what can I do?
<xubuntu605> goodbye suckers
<drc> sucker?  I'm not the one trying to dual boot windows.
<drc> and failing
<knome> drc, please, we don't need such comments.
<drc> ok
<knome> drc, recheck the attitude.
<drc> yup, it's there...and that's the reason I don't hang here much.
#xubuntu 2013-08-07
<pajamieez> Hey guys!
<pajamieez> Anyone home?
<pajamieez> I was wondering if anyone could help me out with a wireless issue?
<GridCube> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Poisoned_Dragon> "Does anyone really know what time it is?" - Chicago
<Poisoned_Dragon> Just throwing it out there
<pajamieez> Does anyone have experience getting a latitude d600 wireless nic card to be recognized by xubuntu?
<pajamieez> I'm having trouble getting it recognized
<pajamieez> by the operating system ><
<Poisoned_Dragon> do you know the wifi chip of the card?
<Poisoned_Dragon> wouldn't surprised me if it was broadcom but, let's find out first.
<pajamieez> on the card itself it says its BCM94309MP
<Poisoned_Dragon> are you on the laptop, and the card is installed?
<pajamieez> Yeah I'm on the laptop right now
<pajamieez> I did an apt-get for firmware-b43
<pajamieez> it went through but it's not showing up in wiconfig
<Poisoned_Dragon> in terminal type lspci | grep Ethernet
<Poisoned_Dragon> paste me the results in paste.ubuntu.com
<Poisoned_Dragon> is that the firmware-b43-installer?
<pajamieez> yeah
<Poisoned_Dragon> did you modeprobe in term after install?
<Poisoned_Dragon> modprobe b43?
<Poisoned_Dragon> I think that's right
<pajamieez> hmm I don't think so
<pajamieez> let me try
<pajamieez> I don't think anything's happening
<pajamieez> no results are popping up
<Poisoned_Dragon> oh, don't forget to sudo
<Poisoned_Dragon> sudo modprobe b43
<pajamieez> i did
<pajamieez> it's just sitting there
<Poisoned_Dragon> did you check the network mamanger?
<pajamieez> it shows my wired network
<Poisoned_Dragon> Oh, you naver pasted me the output for lspci
<pajamieez> but not wireless
<pajamieez> pajamieez@Scrivner:/etc/modprobe.d$ lspci | grep Ethernet
<pajamieez> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5705M Gigabit Ethernet (rev 01)
<pajamieez> that's it
<Poisoned_Dragon> oh, your wifi doesn't even show up
<pajamieez> yeah
<Poisoned_Dragon> try: lspci | grep Broadcom
<pajamieez> how do I make the modprobe stop again?
<Poisoned_Dragon> if it doesn't show up then, the system isn't even seeing it.
<Poisoned_Dragon> it stops on it's own
<Poisoned_Dragon> if you want to unload it, it's modprobe -r b43
<pajamieez> pajamieez@Scrivner:~$ lspci | grep Broadcom
<pajamieez> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5705M Gigabit Ethernet (rev 01)
<pajamieez> 02:03.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11a/b/g (rev 03)
<pajamieez> pajamieez@Scrivner:~$
<Poisoned_Dragon> Ah!
<Poisoned_Dragon> There it is
<pajamieez> That's gotta be good
<Poisoned_Dragon> as a hail mary, I would restart, just to see if it tries to connect to something at login.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Then we can investigate further
<pajamieez> it hangs when I modprob though
<pajamieez> is that good?
<Poisoned_Dragon> hangs how?
<pajamieez> like I can't enter another command
<Poisoned_Dragon> oh, weird
<Poisoned_Dragon> did you ctrl+c it?
<pajamieez> and I have to close the terminal window and open a new one
<Poisoned_Dragon> Ah.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Hmm...
<Poisoned_Dragon> I would restart.
<pajamieez> okay brb
<Poisoned_Dragon> if the system doesn't load it, at that point, we'll look into it harder
<pajamieez> I have returned
<pajamieez> nada -_-
<Poisoned_Dragon> might have found something. In the software manager, can you find firmware-b43legacy-installer
<Poisoned_Dragon> If it's a thing, uninstall the firmware-b43-installer and try the legacy driver.
<pajamieez> is that the same as software center?
<Poisoned_Dragon> yeah
<Poisoned_Dragon> sorry. so many distros, so many names. :)
<pajamieez> I know
<pajamieez> hmmm
<pajamieez> I don't see it under installed
<pajamieez> should I look through "All Software"
<Poisoned_Dragon> oh, it wouldn't be under installed :
<Poisoned_Dragon> :)
<Poisoned_Dragon> I want you to see if it's a thin. Do all software
<pajamieez> well it shows up in history
<pajamieez> its a thing
<Poisoned_Dragon> yay, install b43legacy-installer and try that.
<Poisoned_Dragon> it's referenced here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/44659/how-do-you-get-the-broadcom-bcm4306-wireless-card-working
<pajamieez> wow, had I known this was a thing
<Poisoned_Dragon> :)
<pajamieez> not showing up in the network manager
<Poisoned_Dragon> broadcom is a funny chip maker. There are so many ways to get their stuff working.
<Poisoned_Dragon> you installed it already?
<pajamieez> yeah it finished
<Poisoned_Dragon> geez, that ethernet is hot.
<Poisoned_Dragon> dat ethernet. :)
<Poisoned_Dragon> I wonder if you can modprobe b43legacy. Otherwise, reboot again
<pajamieez> So according to all software so far I have firmware for b43legacy driver and installer for firmware for the b43 driver
<pajamieez> there's one more "Installer package for firmware for the b43 driver (LP-PHY version)
<pajamieez> I could control with driver get loaded with modprobe right?
<Poisoned_Dragon> I think LP-PHY is for a specific model. Your's doesn't meet that criteria
<pajamieez> I see
<pajamieez> so try to modprobe it?
<Poisoned_Dragon> it's like 4312 or 4313
<Poisoned_Dragon> yeah. or reboot
<pajamieez> i'll reboot
<pajamieez> -_-
<pajamieez> nope
<Poisoned_Dragon> grrr....
<Poisoned_Dragon> does it even show up in the network applet?
<pajamieez> nope
<Poisoned_Dragon> *manager
<Poisoned_Dragon> hmm
<pajamieez> It doesn't even have wireless option
<pajamieez> or an option to enable it
<JudgeJoeBrown> pajamieez, Is this install on a laptop?
<pajamieez> yuppers
<pajamieez> Whoa, JudgeJoeBrown
<pajamieez> your honor
<JudgeJoeBrown> pajamieez, my laptop has a option of disable in bios. Make sure it is enabled.
<pajamieez> yeah I double checked that
<Poisoned_Dragon> You "may" have to install the sta drivers.
<pajamieez> when I first installed
<pajamieez> I was notified to do so
<pajamieez> so I did
<pajamieez> I hit enable
<JudgeJoeBrown> I hve a Dell Inispiron and if I hit the wifi off switch on the outside it won
<Poisoned_Dragon> So, the STA has been installed the whole time?
<pajamieez> I think so, the thing is, when I hit enable, the screen hit black and a bunch of lines came up
<pajamieez> then it hung
<pajamieez> so I restarted
<pajamieez> then it didn't show up in the additional devices window
<Poisoned_Dragon> hmm... may have to see if it's still there and remove it.
<pajamieez> I have a FN+F2 option for switching it on and off
<JudgeJoeBrown> it will not come back on in Linux, I have to go ito bios, switchit off then switch it back on(within bios) the physical switch won't toggle,just off
<JudgeJoeBrown> why, I don't know.
<pajamieez> I'll switch it off and on through the bios
<pajamieez> well I'll switch if off
<pajamieez> restart
<pajamieez> then switch it back on
<pajamieez> brb
<Poisoned_Dragon> k
<Poisoned_Dragon> still might have to see if STA is installed.
<Poisoned_Dragon> in fact, according to the description, STA isn't even for the bcm4306
<pajamieez> Done
<pajamieez> but no cigar
<pajamieez> just shows wired connection 1
<Poisoned_Dragon> :(
<pajamieez> I think I'm just gonna reinstall again ><
<Poisoned_Dragon> :( you might have to. And just don't install the sta drivers.
<Poisoned_Dragon> they're not even meant for the bcm4306
<pajamieez> really?!
<pajamieez> can't I just remove them?
<Poisoned_Dragon> if you can find them in the software manager
<pajamieez> hmm
<Poisoned_Dragon> Since they don't show up in the additional drivers anymore.
<JudgeJoeBrown> pajamieez, I wired mine and Installed the broadcom drivers ,had both working before I switched eth0 off and removed the wire
<pajamieez> I did that, but I never made it past taking the wire off
<pajamieez> lol
<pajamieez> I can't find it in software
<JudgeJoeBrown> I found my driver by just typing broadcom in search
<pajamieez> hmmm
<pajamieez> reinstall -_-
<pajamieez> Thanks for all the help guys, I'll dodge the STA drivers at start up next time and see if that works
<Poisoned_Dragon> sorry, pajamieez
<Poisoned_Dragon> was hoping to avoid that
<pajamieez> Yeah
<pajamieez> me too
<pajamieez> my linux isn't good enough to avoid it yet.
<SunStar> have him message me if he gets back. i've gotten pretty good with that POS b43xx chipset
<Poisoned_Dragon> ok
<Poisoned_Dragon> will do
<Poisoned_Dragon> BCMs are evil
<JudgeJoeBrown> two of the big troubles with Linux install 1.) no default install of wifi or ethernet drivers. 2.) no easy command line repair of a failed video driver.
<holstein> JudgeJoeBrown: consider getting hardware with linux support
<holstein> JudgeJoeBrown: intel hardware is typically "out of the box" fuctional
<JudgeJoeBrown> holstein, yep always look before you leap
<holstein> JudgeJoeBrown: im just saying, with most all my linux installs, i have wifi/ethernet and graphics out of the box
<JudgeJoeBrown> holstein, its getting better. Some day it will work on Linux first
<Poisoned_Dragon> Some day....
<Poisoned_Dragon> Until then, we do our best with what we have, and pass the info along.
<JudgeJoeBrown> I fondly remember WinModems....
<Poisoned_Dragon> oh gosh
<Poisoned_Dragon> don't remind me
<Poisoned_Dragon> dumbest idea ever, just for an easy buck.
<JudgeJoeBrown> now I have broadband. DSL and now cable broadband
<JudgeJoeBrown> I would say xubuntu is an easy install for the most part
<lgc> Hi, I installed 12.04 on a Gateway laptop and more often than not, while watching videos on VLC, it overheats and turns off. What gives?
<num7> hi i have no sound on my xubuntu. If i search in my system-settings there are no sound setting or audio. At the top right corner of the panel is also no sound symbol. Do i have to install a missing package?
<TheSheep> num7: does your computer have a sound card?
<num7> TheSheep, i have a laptop i dont think so
<elfy> num7: and what version of xubuntu have you installed?
<TheSheep> if your hardware doesn't support sound, then no software will fix that
<num7> TheSheep, i had sound on this pc with ubuntu, so i guess i have a sound card
<TheSheep> num7: can you check what kind? the 'lspci' command in terminal should list it
<TheSheep> num7: if it doesn't, then try lshw
<num7> TheSheep, Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
<TheSheep> hmm, seems to be supported
<num7> elfy, i think 13.04
<elfy> num7: ok - just checking you weren't using 13.10 - indicator-sound is broken in that, you could check you have the indicator plugin on the panel and indicator-sound is installed
<elfy> you could use pavucontrol as well if necessary
<num7> elfy, so i just try sudo apt-get install indicator-sound?
<elfy> that would tell you :)
<elfy> I'd right click panel - panel - prefs - items and make sure indicator-plugin is there as well
<num7> there is Indicator plugin but in brackets (external)
<num7> sorry i have to go i will come back i have internet again
<xubuntu906> Hi, hola
<xubuntu906> help me please
<xubuntu906> hi?
<xubuntu906> weel
<xubuntu906> well
<xubuntu906> unable to launch startxfce4 x session startxfce4 not found !!
<xubuntu906> hi
<xubuntu906> Can you help me, please?
<xubuntu906> unable to launch startxfce4 x session startxfce4 not found falling back to default session
<koegs> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<xubuntu906> ok, sorry
<koegs> what are you trying to do anywhay?
<koegs> -h
<Sysi> do you have package xfce4 installed?
<xubuntu906> erase
<kingnick42> erase xfce?
<xubuntu906> yes, I was erase apps
<sirstonius> what apps did you uninstall and how were you uninstalling them? via ubuntu software center?
<Milca> Hello
<Milca> Just a little concern before testing, would it be a bad idea to install a second window manager to test it ?
<Milca> like i3 ?
<Sysi> xubuntu906: if you have trouble with english, try LoCo-channel like #ubuntu-es
<xubuntu906> !!, well, yes, I am going to reinstall
<ubottu> xubuntu906: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xubuntu906> theank you
<Sysi> Milca: shouldn't break anything and you can always switch back to xfwm4
<Milca> thanks
<Milca> I'll take a try
<xubuntu906> no problems
<xubuntu906> bye, thanks
<sirstonius> how do i go about disabling my touchpad while typing? keeps messing me up and scrolling when typing
<TheSheep> sirstonius: there is a daemon for that
<Sysi> sirstonius: run »synclient -l | grep PalmD« is last character zero?
<TheSheep> sirstonius: palm detection is something else
<sirstonius> clickpad is 0
<TheSheep> Sysi:
<Sysi> TheSheep: well, it's one way to do it, but if there's better, go ahead
<sirstonius> but yeah palmdetect was 0
<sirstonius> all i know is this is driving me nuts...
<sirstonius> i should be able to double tap the upper left corner of my laptop to lock it
<sirstonius> would this be the LTCornerButton param?
<sirstonius> Btw. found a super easy solution in the settings manager to disable touchpad while typing :)
<Milca> TELL ME PLEASE
<knome> Milca, please do not shout
<sirstonius> Milca, to disable touchpad while typing.
<sirstonius> ?
<Milca> oups sorry caps lock fail
<Milca> sistronius, how did you manage it ?
<Sysi> there's an option in settings manager (in new enough xubuntu version)
<Milca> ho ok I didn't see it, Ill check that thanks
<xubuntu259> Hello
<NotSoGood> yo
<bgardner> NotSoGood: Hello
<NotSoGood> Im having trouble with lightdm
<NotSoGood> i cant log in to my primary user
<NotSoGood> Well i can in console terminal
<bgardner> NotSoGood: More details, please - any messages you receive, behavior, etc.
<NotSoGood> but when i log in through the dm.... it breefly shows me a dark screen then the login screen pops back up
<NotSoGood> i can log in just fine with other usernames
<NotSoGood> so is it my xfce conf is nuts
<NotSoGood> or my personal xinit stuff is nuts
<NotSoGood> not that ive messes with either
<NotSoGood> just shut down as usual last night and its like this when i start up now
<bgardner> NotSoGood: Log into a terminal and paste.ubuntu.com the output of:  tail -n 50 .xsession-errors
<NotSoGood> file is empty
<Sysi> NotSoGood: remove ~/.ICEauthority from terminal
<NotSoGood> not helping
<bgardner> NotSoGood: Have you tried logging in with other session types besides Xubuntu yet, just as a diagnostic?
<NotSoGood> Xubuntu ans Xfce is all i got and i tried both
<NotSoGood> i imagine it may be a corupt xfce config
<NotSoGood> but where they hide those these days_
<NotSoGood> ?
<NotSoGood> Also i had an external monitor attached when it failed
<NotSoGood> err
<NotSoGood> i mean when i shut down last nigh
<NotSoGood> night
<NotSoGood> maybe its some user spesific monitor setting thats nuts
<Sysi> settings are stored in ~/.config/xfce4/
<NotSoGood> so i tried to delete the xfce confing info
<NotSoGood> and that did nothing
<NotSoGood> So where would user specific  monitor setting be hiding
<bgardner> NotSoGood: Grasping at straws a bit here, but please show us this:  dir ~ -rAt | tail -n 30
<NotSoGood> ah never mind
<bgardner> NotSoGood: What did you find?
<NotSoGood> that line did not directly help but indirectly i noticed some permissions being off on the Xautority stuff
<bgardner> NotSoGood: That was my hope - glad it helped you.
<NotSoGood> thank you
<theghost> Hi, I have a problem with Xubuntu 13.04 and 13.10. I use lightdm with autologin and want my gnome-keyring unlocked but it does not work. Gnome compab is activated. It's working perfectly if I logout and re-login but not with autologin. Where's the trick ?
<NotSoGood> Any suggestion on how to make remote X  terminals preform better?
<Sysi> what remote protocol you are using?
<NotSoGood> just straight up X for now
<ochosi> theghost: with autologin activated the keyring can generally only be deactivated by setting an empty keyring password (which results in unencrypted storage e.g. of your wlan-passwords)
<Sysi> you could try vnc or x2go
<ochosi> theghost: and with "deactivated" i meant "unlocked" :)
<NotSoGood> which work ok for text editors and other mundane stuff but rather jittery for browsing modern websites
<bgardner> NotSoGood: See also: http://www.vigor.nu/dxpc/ (although I don't have any experience with it)
<NotSoGood> Im intending to run 10-20 x terminals
<theghost> security does not matter in this case, i use luks. i will try empty password in seahorse. thx
<NotSoGood> So it need to be something where its just one port that accept login for multiple concurent individual sessions
<NotSoGood> Not some VNC where you have to set up each individual server/display on a separate port
<Sysi> ssh x-forwarding should be pretty good if you have fast enough lan, nx which x2go is based on is pretty popular too
<NotSoGood> 1gb card in the server and 100mb clients conected to gb switch
<NotSoGood> but its really low power Allwinner A13 based clients
<Sysi> have you thought about setting up LTSP?
<NotSoGood> probably not a bad idea
<Sysi> it's literally made for that kind of stuff
<NotSoGood> ive seen some pretty high performing X terminals
<NotSoGood> So i know what i want to achieve is possible
<theghost> Ok, tried setting a blank password, but it did not work. gnome-keyring is still locked after autologin
<theghost> Anyone has an idea how I get gnome-keyring unlocked using lightdm with autologin. Keyring-Password is already blank and Gnome-Compability mode is activated. Is the keyring not started properly ?
<peyam> hi
<peyam> How do I install a xfce theme?
<peyam> like this
<peyam> http://www.deviantart.com/art/FFUU-for-XFWM4-260404724
<Sysi> download, extract and move folder containing "xfwm4" folder to hidden folder .themes in your home directory
<Sysi> you might need to create .themes
<peyam> Ive done it
<peyam> but where do I set it as default
<xubuntu359> what osd does xubuntu use for it's volume up and down when using hotkeys on a keyboard?
<ochosi> xubuntu359: xfce4-notifyd
<xubuntu359> ochosi: thanks I got that one, but what else calls the display to show up. I've looked at xfce4-volumed but it is different to my brightness osd
<ochosi> xubuntu359: the brightness osd is currently hardcoded in xfce4-powermanager (that'll be different in the next release)
<xubuntu359> ochosi: is there a way to invoke the brightness osd to show up with different key combinations?
<xubuntu359> basically my fn key is fried, so i cannot use the brightness fn up and down
<ochosi> you can try to remap your fn key to a different key or key-combination with XModMap (maybe)
<xubuntu359> volume osd even
<peyam> Hi
<peyam> How do I install this theme
<peyam> http://rydgel.deviantart.com/art/Xfce-January-13th-109302685
<peyam> anyone?
<peyam> anyone?
<w30> peyam, that's a lot of work. Instructions on the url say install the stuff on links at the bottom. Four links
<w30> peyam, just off hand it looks like you need Gtk, Emerald, and compiz
<peyam> then I don want it
<w30> peyam, I have no idea if you can find a emerald .deb you can install. Probably you will have to compile it. My last attempt at compiling Emerald failed
<TylerD> hi
<w30> peyam, just keep looking for something similar color wise w/o the extra 's
<Sysi> you'll soon figure out almost all themes are for other version of something or just broken
<peyam> I found something better
<w30> or the thems won't be consistent for all apps.
<w30> thems/themes
<w30> *bummer*
<Sysi> that goes for broken
<Sysi> moebuntu versions are pretty sweet, though they'd need pink faenza or something
<mario_> Hi there, is there an applet for system tray for removable devices?
<peyam> mario_, I dont think so
<Andre_designer> maybe someone can help me. i want to switch over to ubuntu but the breakpoint is the browsertesting. firefox in ubuntu looks different (different font(size) and bolder) and i don't actually not quit good how to do to test different IE-versions read/try/hear to install different IE-virtual machines in virtualbox but they are big and you must what read activate each 30 days. Do somebody how to handle this?? with different broswers. an
<gregor3005> hi, i have installed xubuntu and configured the network from the gui but it didn not starts up. when i run "sudo dhcpclient eth0" in the shell i get a internet connection
<Sysi> Andre_designer: there's http://browsershots.org/ but if you want to test locally, for windows you of course need windows licence, for firefox you might need to install microsoft fonts and edit font settings
<ArthurZey> I've got what I hope is a quick question. I booted the installation ISO in a VirtualBox VM in order to install it on the virtual hard drive, and after it gives me an indication that I have enough hard drive space etc. and asked me whether I wanted to download updates from the internet and include third-part applications, it dumps me into a login screen. This seems wrong to me, but are there credentials I can use?
<pmjdebru1jn> ArthurZey: sounds like teh installer crashed
<pmjdebru1jn> but that's just a quick guess
<ArthurZey> I tried twice...
<ArthurZey> From a cold reboot of the VM
<pmjdebru1jn> might just be VirtualBox
<pmjdebru1jn> works fine on a real system here
<pmjdebru1jn> at least IIRC
<ArthurZey> hmm. Okay. I just used default settings. I haven't had a problem installing Ubuntu 13.04 in VirtualBox, or even (gasp) Windows 7.
<ArthurZey> Has anybody else tried this? Are there default credentials that I might try anyway?
#xubuntu 2013-08-08
<Bosi> Hello everyone, I'm trying to adjust the clock of my Xubuntu 13.04. I'm trying sudo date 080719232013 and it works just fine, but once in a while it goes back to my old time... is there another way to adjust the clock?
<ArthurZey> I got booted a few times. If anybody responded since I mentioned having no trouble installing Ubuntu, I'd appreciate a re-post. Thanks!
<D7x> which package replaces the lubuntu startup splash screen with the xubuntu one?
<DoverMo> kgb, how do you make rinux 10 times faster?
<kgb> DoverMo: how many times faster? :))
<DoverMo> kgb, 40
<kgb> DoverMo: come to #xubuntu-offtopic, pls
<kenneth__> hi all! ubuntu 13.04 is awesome!
<HelmetDoe> Hey is anyone awake? I need a bit of help
<HelmetDoe> I just installed xbuntu 12.04 for my bitcoin miner system and I get at this like loading screen and its just a top bar in the corrner,
<HelmetDoe> Hey, Elfy, I have a problem could you be able to help?
<HelmetDoe> or anyone?
<Unit193> HelmetDoe: You have a screenshot or more description?
<HelmetDoe> Well When I started the first boot I get stuck at a gray screen with a loading bar in the top left corrner,
<HelmetDoe> Now i just rebooted while pressing the left arror and alt and I found out im in my desktop and the screen is a bit messed up, about 1\8th of the left side is on the right, I'll grab a pic of it how
<HelmetDoe> https://www.dropbox.com/s/uiskhxje5hxwo4f/20130808_023857.jpg
<HelmetDoe> I got to the desktop but its kind of broke as you can see
<HelmetDoe> ...I can't beleve how well i broke this lol
<HelmetDoe> give me a minuit im going to install the amd drivers though comand line
<HelmetDoe> alright i think i got this under controll, Im in the prosess of complining this I guess.
<Sysi> is there any way besides compiling to get current saucy kernel on precise?
<baizon> Sysi: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<Sysi> I could give that a run with my ati hd 4870 since fglrx isn't good enough
<pmjdebru1jn> ah, the fun of using blob drivers :)
<Sysi> (I actually installed windows after games didn't run)
<eph3meral> Sysi: or you could just buy an nvidia card and call it a day :P
<theghost> Hi, how can i make gnome-keyring to automatically unlock using lightdm and autologin (keyring password is blank / gnome compatibility mode activated) in Xubuntu 13.04 + 13.10 ?
<xubuntu530> hello
<jonzen> tried everything i can find on forums to disable screen blanking every 10 min   can ne1 tell me how to turn this off
<jonzen> just install 12.10 on new laptop   disabled power manager  disabled screensaver uninstalled xscreensaver   still every 10 min screen blanks  any help
<jonzen> looked thru bios tomake sure it wasnt the prob
<pmjdebru1jn> what did you set in xfce preferences?
<xubuntu903> I have a question. Why does xubuntu run beautifully on my 2006 vintage macbook, but almost not at all on my 8 core amd desktop?
<bgardner> xubuntu903: What does 'almost not at all' mean, specifically?
<lderan> xubuntu903: is something using up all the system resources? have you installed any graphics card drivers?
<jonzen> xfce preferences?
<pmjdebru1jn> jonzen: yes
<xubuntu903> it takes forever to install and then works only hesitantly
<pmjdebru1jn> did you check  your dmesg?
<pmjdebru1jn> maybe an issue with your disk?
<pmjdebru1jn> it's not the first time i've heard "something is dead slow" and it turns out to be a dying disk
<pmjdebru1jn> smartctl can tell you
<xubuntu903> No. I've since gone back to KDE (kubuntu) and the desktop is running fine. For some reason or other, it didn't like xubuntu, or vice versa, at all.
<pmjdebru1jn> xubuntu903: I assume kubuntu is on a different part of your disk, so that doesn't mean anything
<pmjdebru1jn> seriously check smartctl and dmesg
<jonzen> by xfce preferences do you mean settings panel
<pmjdebru1jn> jonzen: yes
<xubuntu903> kubuntu is loaded on the same disk that I installed xubuntu on. Go figure.
<xubuntu903> the disks are fine.
<jonzen> i even uninstalled xscreensaver   turned off power manager in autostart
<pmjdebru1jn> xubuntu903: it's not the same disk area of  course
<pmjdebru1jn> in theory you could have error on the specific part of the disk
<pmjdebru1jn> regardless
<pmjdebru1jn> having a dmesg will be very helpful
<xubuntu903> Both were installed on the same disk as the only OS.
<pmjdebru1jn> xubuntu903: ah ok
<jonzen> how to dmesg pls
<pmjdebru1jn> as I said, dmesg is likely to be helpful regardless
<pmjdebru1jn> jonzen: that was for xubuntu903
<jonzen> oh  sorry
<xubuntu903> thank you. i'll check it out if i decide to try it again.
<pmjdebru1jn> urgh
<pmjdebru1jn> I assumed you wanted too
<pmjdebru1jn> without more info this conversation is rather pointless
<pmjdebru1jn> jonzen: if you uninstalled xscreensaver i doubt it's the screensaver
<pmjdebru1jn> btw does your screen blank (but it's still on)? or does it go off?
<pmjdebru1jn> also keep in mind that uninstalling something does not mean a running copy is stopped, so rebooting might help (if it IS still xscreensaver)
<jonzen> hehe  i can really be dumb sometimes  ty  lemme reboot and try  ty much
<gfdgdfgdfgd> how the hell do i go about installing beautiful soup i tried everything and still it wont work??
<TheSheep> !language | gfdgdfgdfgd
<ubottu> gfdgdfgdfgd: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<TheSheep> gfdgdfgdfgd: also, please describe what you tried and how it didn't work
<gfdgdfgdfgd> yea sorry im just stressed out bcs of problem
<gfdgdfgdfgd> ok so i tried installing it from terminal and from their site
<Unit193> python-beautifulsoup for python 2.7, python3-bs4 for python3.
<TheSheep> actually there is also python-bs4 for python 2.7
<Unit193> Indeed.
<gfdgdfgdfgd> i think i downloaded that python-bs4
<gfdgdfgdfgd> 2.7
<pmjdebru1jn> gfdgdfgdfgd: generally speaking "installing something from someone's site seldomly is a good idea:
<TheSheep> gfdgdfgdfgd: you think?
<TheSheep> gfdgdfgdfgd: unless you tell us exactly what you did and what error you got, we can't really help much
<TheSheep> we are not physic
<SpeccyMan> neither psychic nor in possession of a dictionary :P
<Unit193> I ate mine...
<gfdgdfgdfgd> 	beautifulsoup4-4.2.1.tar.gz this is version
<gfdgdfgdfgd> so i extract it on desktop and then go to terminal and type : sudo python setup.py isntall, and it still wont work
<Sysi> !info python-beautifulsoup
<ubottu> python-beautifulsoup (source: beautifulsoup): error-tolerant HTML parser for Python. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.1-1 (raring), package size 33 kB, installed size 160 kB
<TheSheep> gfdgdfgdfgd: just install it with the software center
<gfdgdfgdfgd> they dont have it
<TheSheep> gfdgdfgdfgd: you do, it's in ubuntu's repositories, already packaged
<pmjdebru1jn> gfdgdfgdfgd: as I said, avoid installing from source
<pmjdebru1jn> sudo apt-get install python3-bs4 # doesn't work ?
<TheSheep> gfdgdfgdfgd: ubottu just displayed the information about the package, so it's there
<Sysi> it's also in every other supported version
<gfdgdfgdfgd> no that doesnt work neither pmjdebru1nj
<pmjdebru1jn> what exact error do you get?
<pmjdebru1jn> oh wait you don't have the universe repos enabled I suppose
<TheSheep> pmjdebru1jn: it's in main
<pmjdebru1jn> oh
<Sysi> you used wrong package name
<rawrmonster> Is there a command to tell you every installed program or library that is using "backports"?
<gfdgdfgdfgd> to enable it i go to software center?
<pmjdebru1jn> gfdgdfgdfgd: what's the exact error you get?
<gfdgdfgdfgd> asd@asd-A6VMX:~/Desktop$ python BS.py Traceback (most recent call last):   File "BS.py", line 1, in <module>     from BeautifulSoup import BeautifulSoup ImportError: No module named BeautifulSoup
<pmjdebru1jn> gfdgdfgdfgd: no
<pmjdebru1jn> gfdgdfgdfgd: we alraedy told you multiple times. installing from source is not a good idea
<pmjdebru1jn> oh wait
<pmjdebru1jn> I was confused
<pmjdebru1jn> that's the program
<gfdgdfgdfgd> i tried with that pip installer too
<pmjdebru1jn> itself
<pmjdebru1jn> heh
<Sysi> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install python-beautifulsoup
<pmjdebru1jn> indeed
<pmjdebru1jn> to get the old beautiful soup
<pmjdebru1jn> gfdgdfgdfgd: basically you need to be mindful of which version of python you're using and which version of beautiful soup
<gfdgdfgdfgd> oh i think i think it works now finally
<gfdgdfgdfgd> is this older version of BS i installed?
<pmjdebru1jn> yes
<gfdgdfgdfgd> so is BS4 some kind of beta or unstable or what?
<pmjdebru1jn> apt-cache python-beautifulsoup # will tell you the exact version
<pmjdebru1jn> no, it's just a different package
<pmjdebru1jn> you are probably referencing the old version in your code
<pmjdebru1jn> from bs4 import BeautifulSoup
<pmjdebru1jn> so it's different code for v4
<gfdgdfgdfgd> oh got it
<pmjdebru1jn> and then there's python versions
<pmjdebru1jn> apt-cache search is your friend :)
<gfdgdfgdfgd> yeah i installed requests on my own with pip. This thing is great!
<gfdgdfgdfgd> Im new to linux so this is achievement to me
<pmjdebru1jn> basically everything on your system is managed by the dpkg/apt package manager
<pmjdebru1jn> most language modules are packaged that was too
<pmjdebru1jn> using this single system it's easy to install/uninstall stuff and keep track
<pmjdebru1jn> if you use pip or whatever system a language provides, may cause conflicts with the system apt/dpkg package manager
<pmjdebru1jn> so try to use apt where possible, and fallback to pip when something can't be gotten via apt
<gfdgdfgdfgd> sudo apt-get install requests is code to install requests modules?
<pmjdebru1jn> it requests to install packages, whatever is in them
<TheSheep> python-requests
<pmjdebru1jn> it's for everything
<pmjdebru1jn> not just python
<pmjdebru1jn> the whole operating system consists of such packages
<gfdgdfgdfgd> yea i would get a error of not found packages when i run it?
<pmjdebru1jn> huh?
<pmjdebru1jn> you need to know the package name, which is where apt-cache search comes in
<pmjdebru1jn> there are many good books on this topic :)
<pmjdebru1jn> which reminds me
<gfdgdfgdfgd> so in example how could i go about to download chrome apt get way?
<pmjdebru1jn> does anybody get this (on 13.04) http://files.pcode.nl/temp/xfwm-border.png
<pmjdebru1jn> gfdgdfgdfgd: chrome is propreitary and thus not in apt
<pmjdebru1jn> but chromium-browser is
<gfdgdfgdfgd> yea that
<gfdgdfgdfgd> when i try to download it on software center i get error
<gfdgdfgdfgd> Software can't be installed or removed because the authentication service is not available. (org.freedesktop.PolicyKit.Error.Failed: ('system-bus-name', {'name':  ':1.43'}): org.debian.apt.install-or-remove-packages
<pmjdebru1jn> just use pat
<pmjdebru1jn> apt-get install
<brainwash> pmjdebru1jn: the visual glitch is caused by SNA (default accel method since 13.04) on systems with intel gfx
<brainwash> pmjdebru1jn: the latest intel driver (git or PPA) might fix it, or you can simply switch back to the old method UXA
<xubuntu783> I upgraded to Raring Ringtail 13.04, and now flash player does not work properly
<pmjdebru1jn> brainwash: ah, that's quite helpful
<pmjdebru1jn> now you mention it I vaguely recall discussion about that "default"
<infamy> Anyone know where I can get Xubuntu on CD? My burner is broken. I know you can get Ubuntu on CD but I'm not seeing Xubuntu on CD (I may be overlooking it).
<bazhang> for purchase?
<infamy> I was hoping there would be a one-time free disc like with ubuntu.
<pmjdebru1jn> infamy: you can create live usb drives too
<pmjdebru1jn> infamy: those have been axed for some time now
<pmjdebru1jn> the only place to get them for free is conferences I guess
<infamy> pmjdebru1jn: How do I make it live install from USB storage?
<infamy> Just put the iso on there?
<pmjdebru1jn> no
<pmjdebru1jn> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<pmjdebru1jn> it's well documented on the ubuntu website
<infamy> That works, thank you kindly.
<infamy> OK I see now. This is easier than I thought it would be.
<oelsen> hi. I noticed this kernel parameter for ext4 and it showed that I wrote way over 300GB on this netbook. I don't see how that is possible, I download to and on another drive.
<oelsen> anyone knows something about that?
<oelsen> is it a reliable metric?
<TheSheep> oelsen: consider stuff like the web browser cache
<oelsen> disabled
<oelsen> and chromium does not behave so i moved his cache into a tmpfs
<oelsen> also there is almost no swap, even after days of running
<TheSheep> chceck iotop to see what is writing, maybe
<oelsen> m
<oelsen> ah, that is not in the base. I just thought...
<oelsen> thanks for the tip
<TheSheep> it's useful, along with powertop
 * O-Pumpkin is away: Away
<oelsen> ah well, I have my netbook plugged into the wall
<oelsen> but thanks for that too
<TheSheep> !away | O-Pumpkin
<ubottu> O-Pumpkin: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<oelsen> nice to see that nothing changed the last 15 years on IRC
<uberk> idlers?
<uberk> i cam here to ask about a problem with my display. the screen is wrapped around the monitor and separated by a big black line
<TheSheep> uberk: is that a crt or lcd screen?
<uberk> lcd
<TheSheep> uberk: there should be options in the monitor menu to tweak the geometry of your screen
<uberk> you mean move it left or right?
<TheSheep> uberk: yes
<uberk> that just moves it but it doesnt wrap back around when i do it
<TheSheep> uberk: did you try setting different resiltutions in display settings?
<TheSheep> resolutions
<uberk> theyre bothy at 1600x900
<uberk> i cant even think of what the problem may be]
<TheSheep> uberk: both?
<TheSheep> uberk: are you not telling us something?
<uberk> i only have one monitor, if that what your implying
<uberk> i meant the os and the monitor
<TheSheep> uberk: what happens when you change the resolution in the os?
<uberk> everything gets bigger but a fifth of the display is still on the wrong side of the screen
<TheSheep> uberk: what graphics card?
<uberk> idk how to check for that on here
<uberk> its an apu
<uberk> with radeon graphics
<uberk> sorry
<TheSheep> lspci
<TheSheep> the 'lspci' command in terminal will list your cards, the graphics card included
<TheSheep> do you use the proprietary radeon driver?
<uberk> i would imagine so.
<uberk> i didnt rice anyhting
<uberk> im just using the livecd because i had this problem with fedora too
<TheSheep> then you are not using the proprietary driver, it has to be installed separately
<TheSheep> you would go to system -> hardware drivers
<uberk> id have to install first
<uberk> fuck it ill just do that
<uberk> maybe itll find the driver or something
<TheSheep> it can also be a hardware issue, unfortunately
<uberk> lol
<uberk> this is why people dont use ganoo+loonix
<uberk> if its a hardwaRE problem, then what?
<TheSheep> then you need to fix your hardware, obviously
<TheSheep> did you check that screen with a different computer?
<uberk> it works fine with windows
<TheSheep> do you get the same problem when it's still booting, before it load the operating system?
<uberk> yep
<TheSheep> ok, then it's not a hardware issue, the worst it could be is some bug in the drivers that wasn't yet fixed
<TheSheep> but it may just work fine
<TheSheep> you have to try
<TheSheep> uberk: the default open-source drivers for radeon are not too good, because there is no good specification released by the manufacturer
<TheSheep> uberk: but they provide their own, closed-source, binary drivers, just like on Windows
<TheSheep> you can install them via that 'hardware drivers' menu
<uberk> so what would the solution be? download their drivers?
<TheSheep> of course I don't know 100% that this would help
<TheSheep> but it's quite likely it will
<infamy> Hello
<bgardner> infamy: Hello
<infamy> I have xubuntu installed, but am having an issue that I can't find a fix for on Google.
<infamy> Check it out here
<infamy> http://i.imgur.com/Y6LEXPj.png
<infamy> My screen is split very weirdly
<infamy> Anyone seen this before?
<Sysi> can't find anything from from the pic
<Sysi> *wrong
<bgardner> infamy: Looks okay to me
<infamy> hmm weird
<infamy> the screen shot took correctly
<infamy> but on MY display, I see half the screen on one side, half on the other
<infamy> I wish the screenshot showed you what I see :/
<elfy> try different words infamy :)
<infamy> What's on the left should be on the right, and what's on the right should be on the left
<infamy> and the mouse goes past where it normally would and rolls over to the other half of the screen
<bgardner> infamy: So like if you sawed your monitor in half vertically, then swapped the two pieces?
<elfy> multiple monitors?
<infamy> that's kind of what it looks like
<infamy> but this is a laptop, just one monitor
<bgardner> infamy: Can you paste.ubuntu.com your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file?
<infamy> Sure, give me one moment
<infamy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5963789/
<infamy> <bgardner> infamy: So like if you sawed your monitor in half vertically, then swapped the two pieces?
<infamy> precisely
<bgardner> infamy: Bear with me, you have some strangeness in this log file.
<infamy> Sure, thank you.
<bgardner> infamy: Did you take the default video drivers that come with Ubuntu, or did you try to install drivers from ATI?
<infamy> default
<bgardner> infamy: Could you please paste.ubuntu.com the output of: sudo lshw -class display
<infamy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5963823/
<bgardner> infamy: Um.  Is fglrx installed?  dpkg -L fglrx
<infamy> nope
<infamy> it's not
<bgardner> infamy: I'm a little bit out of my depth, but it looks to me like your copy of X wants to load fglrx for your card, which seems appropriate, but fglrx isn't installed.  If I were you, I would try installing it and see if X picks it up.  Anyone here think my advice unwise?
<infamy> I'm installing it now. After it's done just a simple reboot?
<bgardner> infamy: And cross fingers, yes.
<infamy> Fingers crossed. Waiting for it to finish installing the package now.
<infamy> Going down for reboot. brb.
<bgardner> infamy: Good luck!
<infamy> ty
<infamy> bgardner: It worked. Thank you very much :)
<bgardner> infamy: Glad to hear it!
<dorian> hello.  I'm having trouble getting my broadcom 4311 wifi to work in my laptop.  can anyone help?
<dorian> i tried following some online guides, but i get errors when i try to do modprobe -r wl "FATAL: wl in use"
<David-A> dorian: i dont know what wl is, but if it is a wireless driver it is obviously in use, and you should disconnect or disable wireless first. i dont know if the networkmanager gui or ifconfig or something else is best for that. what guide did you read, and what does it say how to disable it first?
<peyam> hi
<peyam> I remove xfce4-panel
<peyam> and I reinstall it now th valume icon is gone and when try to add the notification area
<peyam> it doesnt com eback
<peyam> solved
<peyam> missing indicator plugin
<infamy> bgardner: You still around?
<kingnick42> eh what?
<kingnick42> Was that me?
<kingnick42> hmm.
<infamy> How do I install a video driver that ends with .run?
<infamy> My graphics are a bit glitchy so I went to get the exact driver from AMD.
<pmjdebru1jn> infamy: wait
<pmjdebru1jn> infamy: did you try to proprietary driver installer?
<pmjdebru1jn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<pmjdebru1jn> try the packages first
<infamy> pmjdebru1jn, thanks
<infamy> time to reboot and see if what all i've done is working
<infamy> brb
<dw5304> im having issues with their being no audio output over hdmi on an ati intergrated hdmi graphic card. i have allready verified that the device is listed in aplay -l and is also listed in alsa however their is no audio comming out over it.
<dw5304> i have also read about chageing the boot options in grub readon.audio or something like that howver that didnt help
<GridCube> dw5304, when youplay a sound stream open pavucontrol and choose the stream to go trhough hdmi
<dw5304> i will try
<dw5304> hdmi device not listed
<GridCube> whats in the last tab of the pavucontrol you should see something like this: http://i.imgur.com/FjCywml.png
<dw5304> em28xx audio
<dw5304> built-in audio
<dw5304> analog stero input
<dw5304> analog stereo duplex
<GridCube> dw5304, do not paste all the option
<GridCube> s
<dw5304> sorry
<dw5304> thats it though
<GridCube> so only analog its there?
<dw5304> yes
<GridCube> but you said you tinkered with the sound card settings previously?
<dw5304> http://i.snag.gy/mr2R5.jpg
<dw5304> only thiing i tinkered with was the grub option
<dw5304> alsa still shows it
<GridCube> oh thats a virtual machine
<GridCube> :/
<dw5304> no its no
<dw5304> its pysical
<dw5304> its a remote session i just joined to take a pic
<GridCube> oh ok
<dw5304> screenconnect
<dw5304> as im on anouther box :)
<GridCube> you dont need to sudo pavucontrol tho
#xubuntu 2013-08-09
<dw5304> yea i tried it with and without
<dw5304> just testing
<dw5304> nothing more
<GridCube> mmm what about alsamixer?
<GridCube> maybe hdmi is mutted in alsamixer?
<dw5304> http://i.snag.gy/1zl5u.jpg
<GridCube> mmm yeah thats the same i have
<GridCube> weird
<dw5304> lol yep
<GridCube> can you paste me the line from lspci | grep "Audio"
<GridCube> the hdmi one
<GridCube> well maybe you have to do the boot options thingy
<GridCube> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/ati-rs690-780-hdmi-not-available-on-debian-but-fully-fuctioning-on-ubuntu-873660/
<GridCube> http://code-excerpts.blogspot.com.ar/2012/12/no-sound-on-linux-mint-14-nadia-through.html
<GridCube> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/775007
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 775007 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "[SOLVED] [HP Pavilion dv5 Notebook PC, ATI RS690/780 HDMI, Digital Out, HDMI] No sound at all" [Undecided,Invalid]
<dw5304> 00:41.2 audio device : advanced microdevices inc. [Amd/ati] SBx00 AZalia (Intel HDA)
<GridCube> see this dw5304 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/775007/comments/4
<dw5304> 01:05.2 audio device : advance micro devices inc [amd/ati] rs690 HDMI Audio[radeon xpress 1200 series]
<dw5304> k
<dw5304> hum no preferance options...
<GridCube> the last tab you pasted earlier
<dw5304> ah ok
<GridCube> its the same menu, just another way to reach it in mainbuntu
<dw5304> ah
<dw5304> no listed option for internal audio
<dw5304> http://i.snag.gy/4gWNt.jpg ,  http://i.snag.gy/o5fqC.jpg
<dw5304> im currently installing the amd catalyst driver see if that will fix it
<dw5304> welp that broke it
<dw5304> lol
<dw5304> boots a a pertty purple screen with black dashes on it
<dw5304> was able to see the boot screen btw
<jonzen> 12.10 have tried bash scripts  caffiene  uninstalled screensaver turned off power management 5 dif ways i read to shut dowm dpms but it alwats comes back and every 10 mins during movie on vlc the screen blanks  can any1 tell me how to shut all this off perm
<GridCube> dw5304, can you log into a tty?
<GridCube> jonzen, in power management set the monitor power saving to 0 and it will never pop up
<dw5304> gridcube i can
<GridCube> and by pop up i mean shut down
<dw5304> no sorry i just reloaded thebox :)
<dw5304> so its freshagain :)
<GridCube> dw5304, then remove /etc/X11/xorg.conf and you should boot to default drivers again if you cant see the desktop anymore
<jonzen> have it set to never  still blanks 10 min into a movie
<jonzen> screensaver disabled
<jonzen> installed cafienne  no go with it either
<GridCube> no, no screensaver
<GridCube> just powersettings
<GridCube> the monitor goes to standby to save energy
<GridCube> you have to disable that
<jonzen> yes  i have that set to never
<GridCube> mmmhm
<jonzen> had powermanager shut down   unchecked from autostart  still did it
<GridCube> and screensaver is disabled and un-installed
<jonzen> yep yep
<GridCube> weird
<GridCube> i havent had that issue in a whole long time
<GridCube> i had it back in 08-09
<jonzen> been usin ubuntu and xubu since 2009  never had it
<GridCube> thats when i learn that mplayer do send the signal to never shut down the monitor, thats why i use smplayer as my default player
<jonzen> ima reboot  reset all in powerman   try again
<daohaus1> Im a noob to xubuntu and having a puzzling experience with the sound setting
<GridCube> !details | daohaus1
<ubottu> daohaus1: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<daohaus1> when the laptop boots up the output is set to headphones and i get no sound at all only after I reboot into XP and then restart into xubuntu
<daohaus1> i go back into the sound control and it then shows that my sound output is SPEAKER
<daohaus1> no clue why it's doing this
<GridCube> in pavucontrol the last tab shows you sound presets, you can choose there if the preset its for headphones or speakers and what kind of speakers
<GridCube> some laptops have a feature that indicates when a headphone has been plugged and send a signal to the system so it changes its preset
<GridCube> your computer might be sending this signal wrong
<GridCube> or xubuntu might be interpreting it wrong
<daohaus1> that's the thing gridcube it doesn't give any options it's set to headphones or speakers
<GridCube> daohaus1, can you screenshot the last tab of pavucontrol please?
<daohaus1> sure
<daohaus1> ok this is a 1st for me on irc how to i post up a pic on this
<GridCube> press print screen, save the image, upload to a image hoster like imgur or any other you fancy
<daohaus1> oh ok duh...sorry
<daohaus1> one moment pls
<daohaus1> http://public.fotki.com/foofighter/misc_photos/screenshot-08082013.html
<GridCube> among those profiles there is no headphones?
<daohaus1> how i know my speakers work is when xubuntu starts to load my speakers do this crackle
<daohaus1> nope none
<GridCube> mmhm
<daohaus1> and when it's in headphones theres no selection for speakers
<GridCube> interesting
<daohaus1> that's what is really weird
<dw5304> grindcube i figged it out on my end
<dw5304> tv is stupid
<dw5304> :)
<GridCube> dw5304, what was it?
<daohaus1> and it only works after i reboot and go into xp and reboot again it works
<dw5304> tv dont support audio over rca
<dw5304> with hdmi
<dw5304> but hdmi dont work :)
<dw5304> no issues
<dw5304> but rca does to hook up to media
<dw5304> sound sound
<dw5304> and call it a day :)
<daohaus1> brb
<dw5304> lol not worth the time
<larzconwell> For some reason I can't get a xubuntu liveusb to boot using a uefi system. I'm following along here, but no luck. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#Installing_Ubuntu_in_EFI_mode
<daohaus1> ok im back @gridcube
<GridCube> daohaus1, what model is your audio?
<daohaus1> @gridcube some analog sound card
<nonuby> odd issue nearly every other reboot (seems more so after apt-get upgrade) the theme reset to a white panel bar in xfce, next reboot its back to a black panel bar (greybird)
<xubuntu969> hola?
<xubuntu969> hiii
<wiak> jo
<sirstonius> Hello all. Can anybody help me replicate how my touchpad works in windows? In windows I can double-tap the upper left corner to lock my touchpad but it does not work in xubuntu/xfce... Anybody know how to solve this?
<holstein> sirstonius: could depend on hardware driver support.. i would try and get used to how the touchpad i working.. then i would try a few GUI config tools.. then, consider xset commands or an xorg.conf
<sirstonius> holstein:  are there any GUI config tools you reccomend?
<sirstonius> never had to mess with touchpad before.. always had linux installed on desktops :)
<holstein> sirstonius: the "mouse" or "touchpad" tool in the GUI.. assuming the hardware is showing up as a touchpad
<holstein> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<sirstonius> awesome.. ty mate
<holstein> sirstonius: you may not have a synaptics touchpad...
<sirstonius> holstein:  I believe i do.. but not 100% sure. When I goto the 'Mouse and Touchpad' screen in system settings my Device is listed as 'SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad'
<holstein> sirstonius: then, *if* it is, that guide will be helpful
<sirstonius> okay. thank yous
<sirstonius> hmmm i either overlooked it or my problem is not listed under that link. more google time
<holstein> sirstonius: to be fair, you dont have a problem. you want functionality that may or may not be able to be added with the driver available for the hardware you are running that is intended to run another operating system
<sirstonius> holstein:  True. I guess I am just curious if anybody else has gotten this to work.
<holstein> sirstonius: i, and most others just use the screen lock
<sirstonius> Like lock the entire screen?
<holstein> sirstonius: if you are talking about "lock", like "disable touchpad while typing".. i have had hit and miss luck with that
<holstein> sirstonius: thats what "lock" means to me
<sirstonius> holstein:  sorta.. I got the disable touchpad while typing option working already.. I was just talking about disabling my touchpad completely by double tapping the upper left corner. Then an orange LED came on to show me it was locked. I do this because sometimes when I'm playing a game my kitten will lay on my lap and end up moving my cursor via the touchpad.
<holstein> sirstonius: that could be anything.. software.. a driver.. who knows.. hardware specific
<holstein> sirstonius: im sure there are ways to disable the touchpad with the keyboard.. a keyboard shortcut or something similar
<sirstonius> holstein:  for sure. I will probably still try to see if I may able to get it to work. But thank you for your help and time
<holstein> sirstonius: sure.. you wont likely get that to work exactly like that ever.. but like i said you wil easily be able to script something that disables the touchpad with a keyboard combonation... good luck!
<dave4925_> this is weird, I created a folder called pennies in my home directory in the terminal , but it is not showing up in file manager
<baizon> dave4925_: what command have you entered?
<baizon> were you in the home dir?
<dave4925_> yes
<baizon> dave4925_: use catfish and search for that directory
<dave4925_> oh nm I was in ssh DUH!
<baizon> dave4925_: so problem solved :)
<dave4925_> how can I install libdb4.8++-dev ?
<koegs> dave4925_: which ubuntu-version?
<koegs> and do you need 4.8 exactly?
<koegs> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libdb%2B%2B-dev&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<dave4925_> xubuntu 13.10
<dave4925_> its listed as a dependency on all of the qt digital coin clients
<dave4925_> Build instructions
<dave4925_> Debian
<dave4925_> First, make sure that the required packages for Qt4 development of your distribution are installed, for Debian and Ubuntu these are:
<dave4925_> apt-get install qt4-qmake libqt4-dev build-essential libboost-dev libboost-system-dev \
<dave4925_>     libboost-filesystem-dev libboost-program-options-dev libboost-thread-dev \
<dave4925_>     libssl-dev libdb4.8++-dev
<bazhang> !info libdb4.8++-dev saucy
<ubottu> Package libdb4.8++-dev does not exist in saucy
<bazhang> dave4925_, ^
<Sysi> !info libdb++-dev saucy
<ubottu> libdb++-dev (source: db-defaults): Berkeley Database Libraries for C++ [development]. In component main, is extra. Version 5.1.6 (saucy), package size 2 kB, installed size 26 kB
<Sysi> !info libdb5.1++-dev saucy
<ubottu> libdb5.1++-dev (source: db): Berkeley v5.1 Database Libraries for C++ [development]. In component main, is extra. Version 5.1.29-5ubuntu8 (saucy), package size 1693 kB, installed size 4474 kB
<Sysi> I guess newer one should have features of the older one
<dave4925_> maybe - but that's not always the case
<dave4925_> and I remember reading about some bug or incompatibility caused by version 5
<dave4925_> I was taught that libs were backwards compatible.  But in reality that's not the case
<Sysi> then you'll probably need to compile the libs first
<dave4925_> why compile?
<Sysi> because it's not in the repositories
<Sysi> though I don't know if libs need to be compiled, I like to avoid suck things
<dave4925_> oh I found them in packages.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> for which version
<bazhang> 13.10 support is in #ubuntu+1 , and you do not want to mix packages from different repo versions
<bool> Why the fuck are you releasing a Xubuntu version that randomly logs out?!
<xubuntu246> giorno c'è nessunp?
<leoquant> bool "we" don't release
<leoquant> "we" support
<TheSheep> !language bool
<TheSheep> !language | bool
<ubottu> bool: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<bool> i am frustrated
<bool> sorry
<TheSheep> bool: :)
<bool> think im going for another distro
<TheSheep> bool: good luck
<bool> having random trouble with xubuntu for a long time
<TheSheep> bool: if that repeats with other distros, it may be a hardware problem
<TheSheep> bool: like failing memory or disk
<TheSheep> or overclocked cpu
<Noskcaj> bool, what version are you running?
<bool> some of the trouble i've been having is spdif output turning off randomly, logging out randomly, screen goes blank when watching movies even if i have told it not to
<Sysi> what graphics card do you have?
<bool> i always run latest version, it is not a hardware problem and i use nvidia
<bool> it is entirely xubuntus fault
<bool> sorry
<Sysi> LTS might work better
<bool> think i am going for mint kde edition
<leoquant> Sysi, +1
<TheSheep> I assume you have traced the problem to a particular part of xubuntu, if you are so confident, and have reported the bugs?
<TheSheep> or is it just a gut feeling?
<Sysi> hope you'll get it to work
<bool> the locking thin is xubuntu, the spdif is probably some sort of combination of packages that xubuntu uses and the last think about blank screen is a xfce/xorg problem
<TheSheep> bool: since practically all other distros also use xorg, you are in a pretty dire situation
<bool> the screen locking thing is actually a reported bug, many weeks ago, but it has not been sorted
<bool> TheSheep, it is a xfce problem
<TheSheep> bool: can we help somehow?
<bool> i wanted to create an xorg file to try to fix the locking problem, but each time i kill x it automatically restarts, so I am unable to create an xorg.conf file with Xorg -configure
<Sysi> service lightdm stop
<TheSheep> sudo
<TheSheep> sudo service lightdm stop
<TheSheep> and when you finish, sudo service lightdm start
<bool> ok, thanks
<Noskcaj> bool, once again, what version are you running. swapping to the LTS version should fix any bugs
<bool> Noskcaj, i just run the regular xubuntu latast version
<Noskcaj> bool, 13.10 or 13.04?
<bool> 13.04
<Noskcaj> ok.
<bool> is that ok?
<Noskcaj> try what the guys above said as you seem to know your stuff, if not, 12.04 is the most stable release
<TheSheep> trying a different distro to see if the problems persist may also be a good idea, actually
<TheSheep> it's not like xubuntu is the best for everyone and everything
<bool> i have been running linux mint cinnamon on my other desktop, seemed really nice and stable. I also love the ability to search in the start menu. The KDE edition however has even more snap points for windows
<Tm_T> Kubuntu ♥
 * Tm_T crawls back to their cave
<bool> Tm_T, mint kde edition actually is better and more polished than kubuntu
<Tm_T> bool: I'd disagree, but that's all offtopic
<bool> Tm_T, kubuntu is just a collection of packages... you can configure arch linux to be like kubuntu. mint kde has done work to get it more polished and includes more system tools
<Tm_T> as said, this would be offtopic, should we continue on, let's say, #kubuntu-offtopic or some other offtopic channel instead?
<bool> i have said what is needed
<Tm_T> as you wish
<Shadow}}> I need help with setting up OpenVPN...
<xubuntu529> I have a fresh install of XUbuntu 12.04 on a Panasonic Toughbook CF-28 which I have run the same version on for months before the new install. I just did the 3.2.0-51-generic update and now I get a blank screen on boot everywhere except recovery.
<Carlinhos> how does xubuntu embed nm-applet in indicator applet rather than notification area? i'd like to replicate that in other distros.
<flips> hi, on xubuntu 12.04.2, where do I find the session files/setup files for the guest session?
<Guest9975> so i have problem with installing chrominum on xubuntu, i downloaded it from google and then it opens it in software center but it wont install it just leaves this message : Software can't be installed or removed because the authentication service is not available. (org.freedesktop.PolicyKit.Error.Failed: ('system-bus-name', {'name':  ':1.69'}): org.debian.apt.install-file
<holstein> Guest9975: you dont "download chromium from google"
<Guest9975> from website
<well_laid_lawn> !info chromium
<ubottu> Package chromium does not exist in raring
<holstein> Guest9975: to install chromium... "sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<holstein> Guest9975: that is "chrome".. not chromium..
<holstein> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 28.0.1500.71-0ubuntu1.13.04.1 (raring), package size 31077 kB, installed size 117022 kB
<Guest9975> when i try to run it in terminal it display this E: Unable to locate package chrominum-browser
<holstein> Guest9975: because, that is spelled incorrectly
<DoverMo> Guest9975, what i just posted. chromium-browser is avaliabe in universe
<holstein> Guest9975: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser .. you can use "tab" to auto-complete
<holstein> sudo apt-get install chro "tab".. then at "sudo apt-get install chromium-" type "br" and hit "tab" to complete
<justakill> What package do I need for the timit module in xubuntu
<Guest9975> i think i got it
<justakill> ?
<justakill> i'm surprized it dosn't come standard
<justakill> for python that is
<Guest9975> what chrome?
<holstein> Guest9975: chrome is not chromium. they are 2 different applications
<Guest9975> in which way?
<holstein> Guest9975: the general and only way, friend
<holstein> Guest9975: they are not the sam
<holstein> same*
<Guest9975> i still dont get it
<Guest9975> like for windows is chrome and linux is chromium right?
<holstein> there is a chrome browser.. a commercial product from google.. there is chromium.. and open source product
<holstein> Guest9975: no
<bgardner> Guest9975: No
<holstein> Guest9975: chrome and chromium are different.. and can each be run on windows or linux
<Guest9975> didnt realise that
<bgardner> justakill: Are you talking about the NTLK Python timit module?
<bgardner> justakill: *NLTK
<DoverMo> Guest9975, chromium is the open source, base browser. and google chrome is built on top of it with more features
<Sysi> chrome has pdf reader and flash integrated
<justakill> bgardner: No the standard timit modult
<justakill> module*
<GNUdru1> to simplify, Chromium is an indie production and is a more Free/Libre Open Source (FLOSS) form of Chrome (which controlled by "Let's do lots of evil and make boatloads of money" Google Incraperated)
<justakill> bgardner: I feel like you're going to tell me it should be on my harddrive already.
<holstein> not sure if "boatloads" of money come in from software offered for free. but the fact is, they are different.. and choose which ever you want to use
<maitake> i like chromium better only because it's logo is blue
<holstein> chromium is in the default repos
<bgardner> justakill: If you mean the timit module inside of python-nltk, then no you probably need to sudo apt-get install python-nltk
<bgardner> justakill: That's the only 'timit module' I can find a reference for.  Did you mean something else?
<maitake> hey, google isn't so bad GNUdru1
<GNUdru1> Google takes Free software and turns it into semi-proprietary software and makes boatloads of money off of advertising and such
<maitake> so? i can't remember the last time i've felt like their ads were intrusive
<maitake> and every service is free
<GNUdru1> Google has gone evil.  let's face it folks
<holstein> please discuss "preferences" in the off-topic channel. and use whichever browser you prefer
<GNUdru1> no cost does not mean good.
<justakill> bgardner: Oh wait you're right I though it was standard python library maybe I need another module. I want to test the speed of some functions? Maybe you know what I need?
<GNUdru1> and no cost doesn't mean Free as in Freedom.  Freedom is good.
<maitake> i just think your definition of "evil" might be a little far fetched
<holstein> GNUdru1: i didnt mean to imply it was "good", or that that was my opinion.. please visit #xubuntu-offtopic for discussion
<maitake> anyway i'll be in #xubuntu-offtopic if you want to discuss more
<GNUdru1> Google is partnering with the NSA to eliminate freedom.  Google is evil, whatever they may have started it as.  Ah yes holstein, will do. :-)
<maitake> lol
<bgardner> !ot
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<justakill> bgardner: this is what I ment http://docs.python.org/3/library/debug.html
<bgardner> justakill: Yes, or here: http://docs.python.org/2/library/profile.html
<bgardner> justakill: You might want to go ask on #python for more.
<justakill> bgardner: I will do that
<Guest2024> Hello, I am having an issue with Xubuntu 12.04.  My audio is no longer working, it was working but now nothing.
<Guest2024> Any ideas?
<DoverMo> Guest2024, reinstall pulseaudio D: ?
<DoverMo> Guest2024, then reboot
<Guest2024> I shall try.  THanks
<DoverMo> or service pulseaudio restart would have worked xD
<DoverMo> woops
<Unit193> !audio | cheap shot. ;P
<ubottu> cheap shot. ;P: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<xubuntu444> hi
<David-A> hi
<xubuntu444> am very impressed, the xubuntu install is very slick
<xubuntu444> congratulations Xubuntu team!
<Schrodinger`Cat> hey
<Schrodinger`Cat> why a fresh Xubuntu 13.04 or 12.04 always tell  "crash report detected" ?
<akovia> hi, i'm trying to install a brand new copy of 12.04.2-64 on a brand new alienware with win 7. for some reason i never see an option to install beside withdows unless i have another drive installed. windows boots fine and i've tried bootrec /fixmbr and /fixboot in win system recovery console, but it makes no difference
<David-A> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<David-A> akovia: I dont know if uefi is a problem with that particular hardware, but check the above link if there are any clues
<akovia> David-A: thanks but I read that before even starting
<David-A> akovia: some laptops use 4 primary partitions (windows, recovery, something, and bios), then it is not easy to just add another 1 or 2 partitions for linux, without messing with either the bios or windows partitions making one of them non-primary. I guess the install program is not bold enough to try it.
<akovia> David-A: That's most likely the problem. Have you seen any information regarding installing around this cluster-f***?
<David-A> akovia: you have to be bold enough and re-partition manually, possibly drop some bios functionality or move recovery info to an external device, or verify that the windows partition can be changed to a secondary partition without bad side-effects
<akovia> David-A: hmmm, if I select "Something Else" i have the following 7 lines, 2 are free space at 1 & 0 MB, sda1=efi@524MB, sda2=fat32@41MB, sda3=unknown@134MB, sda4=ntfs@10949MB, and sda=ntfs@988553MB. Holy crap what a mess
<akovia> David-A: btw, it an Aurora desktop and not a laptop. just got it today and I can't even load my OS =(
<akovia> somehow I doubt Dell will help
<David-A> akovia: maybe you can shrink the "sda5(?) 988GB" and add a couple of new partitions at the end. dont re-partition in the install program, but use gparted in a live session, or better use a repartition tool in windows
<akovia> David-A: ok thanks for the tip. I'm a long time user of xubuntu so i will stick with ubuntu tools as I've never even owned windows 7 before. :P
<David-A> akovia: (i've read, or i think i've read, that a repartition tool for windows is safer to use when resizing an ntfs partition)
<akovia> hmm
#xubuntu 2013-08-10
<David-A> akovia: (but if the 988GB is "C:" the resizing must be done from a live cd, thus a windows live cd with a partition tool on it)
<akovia> David-A: i actually found something about this but some of the instructions are still a little cloudy the way the one guy did it. http://en.community.dell.com/owners-club/alienware/f/3746/p/19459720/20154208.aspx
<akovia> David-A: windows live-cd?
<David-A> akovia: i think there are windows rescue cds or something like that, with some useful tools on them
<akovia> David-A: ok
<David-A> akovia: whos post on community.dell.com you need help interpreting?
<akovia> David-A: well the one by morblore looks easiest, but when i disable UEFI, it won't boot into windows
<akovia> David-A: strange, but when i hit default bios it doesn't return to uefi mode. doing it maunally lets me boot again, but the device options are different now, jeesh what a mess
<David-A> akovia: my interpretation is that you can boot windows via grub, after the dual-boot install is complete (havn't tried myself)
<akovia> David-A: I guess i'll start by shinking the partition and go from there for now
<David-A> akovia: (to understand why this is happening, 5 years ago any kid could insert a ubuntu cd and install linux on a laptop or desktop, sole or dual boot. for MS this was a problem. now they have essentially solved *that* problem.)
<akovia> David-A:  the same type of reason i left M$ to begin with
<akovia> David-A: looks like windows can now resize partitions w/o external sw
<akovia> David-A: I guess I don't know how to replace the bootloader with grub. ubuntu has always done that for me before. I've shrunk the partition and am now trying to install again
<David-A> akovia: (if it does not install grub automatically now, i don't know why that is)
<akovia> ok, still doesn't see windows but if i go to the "something else" screen now I can install to the new free space. I'm guessing the defaults are ok and make the mount point as /
<akovia> David-A: i read that you don't really need swap space anymore but i get a warning to add it. IS the rule of thumb double you mem? 32gb in my case
<David-A> akovia: my rule of thumb(s) swap=ram, except if ram<1G then swap=1G or if ram>1G then swap=1G, except if you want hibernate then swap~=ram
<David-A> akovia: but yes, you don't need swap at all if you don't want it. but i'd suggest a little swap.
<akovia> David-A: ok, 16 sounds good.
<David-A> akovia: without hibernate, 1 or 2 gb would be good too i think
<akovia> David-A: well here goes... :P
<akovia> David-A: i really didn't think i could dislike M$ less, but they never fail to surprise me
<akovia> David-A: err more
<David-A> akovia: (offtopic) please write MS, not M$, critics hit much much harder if you spell them right
<akovia> David-A: my apologies, will do
<akovia> David-A: well install seems to be stuck with could not find module nvidia_experimentsl_304
<akovia> David-A: skipping
<akovia> David-A: well crap! grub opens but i only have option for windows recovery env. and even that fails
<xubuntu010> Is Xubuntu a good OS to run on a PC with 15GB Master HDD, 100GB Slave HDD, and approx. 1GB RAM?
<Unit193> 1G is not much to work with, but I'm doing it on a computer.
<xubuntu010> I have an old eMachines with just 1GB of RAM and i was just trying to decide if Xubuntu or Lubuntu would be a better lightweight distro to run. And by better i mean speed compared to boot time and applications available, etc.
<Unit193> xubuntu010: Applications that you can install would be the same as it's the same repos, feel free to try out both live and see which fits your needs more.
<xubuntu010> @Unit193: Which supported release of Xubuntu would be the best to install (if chosen) on a 15GB HDD? I'm asking because I only have approx. 3 chances to find a distro due to my limited amount of DVD-Rs
<Unit193> I myself use the current version because old programs drive me nuts.  It's up to you if you want to use the LTS or current release.
<xubuntu010> I'll try the current release first. I was running Lubuntu 11.10 (If I remember correctly), but Chromium wouldn't connect to the internet and so i decided to upgrade my RAM from 256MB to 1GB. Since that release of Lubuntu worked extremely well except for that, do you think that the current release should at least be fast enough for use as a second PC? (I currently use a HP Psvilion G6 laptop running Windows 8 <-- *barf*)
<xubuntu010> *Pavilion
<Unit193> Lubuntu and Xubuntu don't have issues with fast computers at all, but since that's UEFI you'll need 64bit.
<xubuntu010> Okay, thank you for your help, hopefully this will save me a DVD or two for future endeavors. No one where I live even knows what Linux is. I live in an Apple Community.
<xubuntu254> Hi
<Unit193> xubuntu254: Howdy.
<Unit193> xubuntu010: Heh, interesting.
<xubuntu010> Unit193: Makes it easy to confuse people. BTW, would it be possible to write & boot the Xubuntu 13.04 release to a USB Drive?
<Unit193> xubuntu010: Of course it is, recommended way.
<xubuntu010> Unit193: How would I do this? I was never shown how, my High School Tech. teacher (I am not in college yet unfortunately) only taught us how to write to a DVD/CD.
<Unit193> xubuntu010: If you are on Windows now, LinuxLiveUSB creator is the best tool, for linux there's unetbootin or dd.
<Unit193> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<xubuntu010> Okay, I'll try this once it finishes downloading (Stupid Belkin router.) and I've added my own little code pieces.
<xubuntu010> Anddddddddddddddddddddd Comcast takes 16 years to download.
<xubuntu010> Thank you for your help.
<Unit193> Sure.
<xubuntu228> Help! I am running a computer with two HDD(s). One is 15GB, the other is 100GB. My first question is, when you get the install screen on 13.04, and you manually create partitions, how do you do this? As in, what partitions do you need, what order, etc? Can someone please walk me through this?
<Unit193> You'll need an Ext4 partition (main), and a swap partition.  How much ram do you have?
<Unit193> Generally as much ram as you have, is how big to make your swap.
<xubuntu228> I think around 1GB, maybe 1.25GB is how much RAM. And, as a side question, would it be possible to use the 2nd HDD as the swap partition?
<Unit193> You can put the swap partition in the second drive, yep.
<xubuntu228> Okay, so I am on the screen where you set up the partitions. I have the first drive as the primary, in the beginning of this space, with an ext4 journaling system. What mount point do i need to use?
<Unit193> /
<xubuntu228> okay so my first HDD is as follows: Device = /dev/sda1; Type = ext4; Mount = /; Format = Check; Size = 100028
<xubuntu228> and my second is: Device = /dev/sdb5; Type = swap; Mount =  ; Format = Uncheck; Size = 15018 MB
<xubuntu228> Both sizes are in MB by the way. Does this look right?
<xubuntu228> Oh, and the device for bootloader installation is /dev/sda
<xubuntu228> Anyone there?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu228, no reason you can't ask this in #ubuntu and there are WAY more people on that channel ...
<xubuntu228> Okay I'll try that. Seems like everyone is asleep on here at the moment.
<cfhowlett> xubuntu228, more likely they're systems are humming along and they don't need help ...
<xubuntu228> Probably. Only reason I need help is I'm a highschooler in Tennessee and no one here knows anything about anything. So I've never been taught this stuff.
<cfhowlett> xubuntu228, come on over to #ubuntu.   Lots of help
<DarkerAudit> is the laptop-mode-tools package really necessary these days?
<baizon> DarkerAudit: yes, if you use a laptop
<baizon> DarkerAudit: http://askubuntu.com/questions/172391/is-laptop-mode-tools-still-relevant-for-12-04-and-the-3-x-kernels
<DarkerAudit> um... if I'm reading that link correctly, it's saying laptop-mode tools is not needed. :|
<xubuntu388> non trovo una stampante in rete
<xubuntu388> qualcuno sa aiutarmi
<xubuntu388> epson sx535wd
<well_laid_lawn> espana ?
<well_laid_lawn> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<elfy> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<elfy> italian :)
<well_laid_lawn> heh cheers :)
<xubuntu388> i'm sorry
<xubuntu388> i speak italian
<well_laid_lawn> you write italian too ;)
<elfy> xubuntu388: this channel is english - you can go to the italian channel if you wish, or stay here and use english
<xubuntu388> ok
<soman> I need to debug my app without gtk theme. How can I disable gtk theme?
<brainwash> soman: by killing xfsettingsd maybe
<SunilJoshi> Hi All
<SunilJoshi> I am using Weechat on Ubuntu 13.04 with Xubuntu desktop
<SunilJoshi> Can i make weechat task bar blink when someone calls by nick in any of the channel?
<SunilJoshi> #weechat people referes to ask this question in Xubuntu channel
<SunilJoshi> if the flash can be forced by user
<wiak> stupid question, how the heck do i set super key to open run program?
<wiak> am so used to ****** so i realy want to map the keys to their rightful places
<Sysi> keyboard settings, applications shortcuts
<wiak> i was in window manager :P
<wiak> thx mate
<wiak>  FYI: TLP should be included in xubuntu by default, the current one is awful :P
<wiak> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/improve-power-usage-battery-life-in.html
<flux242> wiak: pm-utils are installed by default
<wiak> dont seem to work on my laptop
<flux242> what makes you think so?
<wiak> always running fan,  hot etc, and this is  a month old system
<wiak> and not much runs in the background, mostly idle
<wiak> tlp helped alot
<wiak> now it atleast runs on *battery*
<flux242> well, I needed to tweak pm-utils scripts a bit for some of them to take effect
<wiak> tlp works out of the box
<peyam> Hi
<peyam> How do I see the speed of my hdd?
<holstein> peyam: i would use a test read/write scenario..
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/87035/how-to-check-hard-disk-performance for example
<peyam> got that suggestion. I just needed the RPM or RPS
<peyam> Looked upp the modell and then googled
<holstein> peyam: pretty much, if you cant hear it, its going to be standard.. if its crazy loud, then it might be 10,000rpm's
<peyam> I need a SSD
<holstein> peyam: thats easy.. ssd's spin at 0 rpm ;)
<peyam> yes
<peyam> I have a tiny box
<peyam> Case
<holstein> the reason to get SSD is not size necessarily
<peyam> the fan sounds pretty much. I got one giant SPU fan and 3 other
<peyam> no I need 64 Gb
<peyam> for OS to run faster
<peyam> I ment the only thing that sounds it the fans
<peyam> s*
<holstein> the fan? or hard drive?
<holstein> sounds like you need a quiter fan.. which is likely cheaper than a hard drive
<peyam> The HDD doesnt sound so much. I just hear the Fans spinning
<peyam> I have at max 44 C in Idle. and it is pretty good. but the box is very tiny and it gets varm...
<peyam> the sound doesnt bother me actully. I only want speed
<peyam> guys
<peyam> guys
<peyam> http://www.fractal-design.com/?view=product&category=2&prod=61
<peyam> can I have a 2.5 " hdd in this?
<TheSheep> peyam: this is a support channel, please go to #xubuntu-offtopic
<peyam> TheSheep, it is not offtopic?
<TheSheep> peyam: then please explain your xubuntu-related issue that you need help with better
<peyam> TheSheep, I have xubuntu and I wonder if I can install a laptop hdd in my case..
<TheSheep> that's a question for #hardware
<peyam> yes with xubuntu
<bazhang> peyam, ##hardware
<peyam> I hate you guys
<TheSheep> peyam: xubuntu has nothing to do with it
<bazhang> peyam, thats not xubuntu
<peyam> * ##hardware :Cannot send to channel
<bazhang> so register
<bazhang> peyam, #freenode to help with registration
<peyam> I am registred
<TheSheep> peyam: https://www.freenode.net/faq.shtml#plusr
<bazhang> peyam, /join #freenode
<peyam> now it works
<peyam> no I know
<peyam> so
<peyam> If I installed the HDD , do I ned to go to Bios to make the first one as default?
<TheSheep> peyam: consider yourself warned
<peyam> TheSheep, why?
<peyam> :S
<TheSheep> peyam: because you have been told by several people that this is offtopic here and that you should go with it to ##hardware
<peyam> how is it offtopic?
<TheSheep> !oftopic | peyam
<TheSheep> !offtopic | peyam
<ubottu> peyam: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<peyam> okej okej
<WalterN> anyone know of a good straight up VOIP subscription service that is usable in (Xubuntu) linux?
<WalterN> I decided I dont like skype anymore... heh
<WalterN> seems like I need to find a VOIP subscription that will work with Ekiga?
<santiagoward2000> hi! where can i report a translation bug in thunar?
<Eleonore> Hello. I'm using mysql-workbench on xubuntu 13.04. And it has exactly this bug → https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-workbench/+bug/1193160       I did what the page says but it didn't work. Dos anyone know how can I fix it ? thanks ...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1193160 in mysql-workbench (Ubuntu) "Text displayed as blocks in 13.04" [Undecided,New]
<jimiz> can't get xubuntu to install alongside windows.  Any help?
<well_laid_lawn> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<wiak> EFI and dualboot is kinda funky
<wiak> i havnt gotten it to work YET
<wiak> :P
<Mitchell92> I have an encrypted hard drive... I want to no longer need to be prompted for a key, any easy way to decrypt the drive or have it automatically enter the key?
<holstein> Mitchell92: i would say, maybe reinstallation would be an "easy" way
<Mitchell92> I know... but its a netbook... my USB optical drive broke, and my other system is a Mac, not sure how to make an installl flash drive
<holstein> !unetbooing
<holstein> !unetbooin
<holstein> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Mitchell92> unetbooin won't recognize a flash drive present on OS X.
<holstein> Mitchell92: there are many tools to try
<holstein> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<Mitchell92> holstein: Any way I Can just decrypt my drive?
<holstein> Mitchell92: sure.. though, i havent done it.. the guide i found said "just reinstall" then gave a list of instructions that i personally ignored and reinstall
<holstein> reinstalled*
<holstein> Mitchell92: http://askubuntu.com/questions/138950/how-to-disable-encrypted-home-directory
<holstein> i would have backups
<Mitchell92> not home directory, i have an encrypted drive
<holstein> Mitchell92: sure.. let me google search that for you as well
<holstein> Mitchell92: what i see *still* makes me want to have my data backed up before going on
<Mitchell92> ok
<holstein> i would rather get in the car, drive to a bestbuy, use a windows machine there to create a live USB.. and reinsatll
<holstein> reinstall*
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1451836
<holstein> ^^ states reinstallation is *required*.. for full disk encryption
<Mitchell92> ok
<Mitchell92> thanks
<Fieldy> hello, how can I configure a custom firewall (iptables) command to be run after the rest of the firewall has been set up?
#xubuntu 2013-08-11
<keyhaaf> Where's the best place to report a hardware function-key issue?
<maitake> well Xubuntu, elementary no more
<maitake> lol
<maitake> elementary os turned out extremely underwhelming
<maitake> back to XFCE it is...
<xubuntu894> hi
<xubuntu591> How do I access the Advanced Ubuntu options upon start up?
<_ingsoc> Does anyone know if the xubuntu-theme for Wordpress is available somewhere?
<_ingsoc> I can see there's http://xubuntu.org/wp-content/themes/xubuntu-theme/xubuntu-wp/ but it's inaccessible (for good reason).
<xubuntu658> Hi. Just installed Xubuntu. So far so good =)
<Stek_Turku> hi all
<Stek_Turku> jnlp and iced-tea.... i have a problem... my jnlp files didn't work
<Stek_Turku> does anyone know how to resolve this problem?
<bekks> Stek_Turku: Define "dont work" please. Do they refuse to work, sit around and drink beer all day?
<Stek_Turku> can i put directly the output here?
<Stek_Turku> from my shell?
<bekks> No, use a pastebin.
<Stek_Turku> ok
<Stek_Turku> http://pastebin.com/TA1MRaWC
<Stek_Turku> @bekks: http://pastebin.com/TA1MRaWC
<Stek_Turku> bekks: http://pastebin.com/TA1MRaWC
<Stek_Turku> in the past i have no problem with my jnlp files
<bekks> "Cannot connect to SOCKS proxy". The error is quite obvious, isnt it?
<Stek_Turku> it was only a problem of internet connection?
<Stek_Turku> bekks: first of all thank you for your answers and sorry but i am a beginner... for me jar files and jnlp files are program that i launch by javaws and java -jar commands
<phoenix__> hi
<phoenix__> i installed xubuntu on my dell laptop
<phoenix__> then i added a new user > account type administrator
<phoenix__> then i deleted the previous account which i had created at the time of installation
<phoenix__> now i am unable to perform any administrator task with the latter account
<phoenix__> even though in the users settings it is being shown as administrator
<pmjdebru1jn> "define administrator task"
<pmjdebru1jn> does sudo -s on a Terminal work
<phoenix__> when i try to run a command with sudo it says you are not in sudoers list
<pmjdebru1jn> oh ouch
<pmjdebru1jn> what does `groups` say
<pmjdebru1jn> and
<pmjdebru1jn> getent group | grep sudo
<phoenix__> pmjdebru1jn, i am unable to unlock users settings
<bekks> pmjdebru1jn: Useless use of grep. Use: getent group sudo
<pmjdebru1jn> bekks: who cares :)
<phoenix__> sudo x:27
<bekks> The user.
<phoenix__> sudo x:27:
<pmjdebru1jn> ah, well that your problem
<bekks> No, it isnt.
<pmjdebru1jn> huh?
<bekks> The non-existing entry for the user in the /etc/sudoers file is.
<bekks> You dont need to be a member of the sudo group to use sudo.
<pmjdebru1jn> that's the standard mechanism AFAIK
<bekks> The standard mechanism is an entry in the /etc/sudoers file.
<phoenix__> there is no /etc/sudoers file on my system
<pmjdebru1jn> huh?
<bekks> phoenix__: Then you dont have sudo installed.
<phoenix__> bekks, ok there is sorry
<pmjdebru1jn> bekks: at least standard Ubuntu tools add the admin users into the sudo group, instead of making a sudoers entry... which totally makes sense, as it's very easy to add/remove people from the sudo group
<bekks> pmjdebru1jn: Then take a close look at the /etc/sudoers file, and you will see an entry for the sudo group.
<pmjdebru1jn> bekks: yes of course
<pmjdebru1jn> obviously
<pmjdebru1jn> I meant the standard mechanism for Ubuntu (not per-se sudo upstream)
<bekks> And that entry is just used to faciliate the usage even more - and its basically not necessary to be a member of the sudo group to use sudo.
<pmjdebru1jn> we are in #xubuntu after all....
<pmjdebru1jn> bekks: of course
<phoenix__> what should i do?
<bekks> phoenix__: either add your user to the sudo group and log out and login back in completely, or add an entry to the /etc/sudoers file allowing your user to use sudo.
<phoenix__> bekks, but that i suppose would require root priveleges
<bekks> Correct.
<bekks> And the user that was created during the installation should have sudo privileges. If it doesnt, you need to use a live CD, boot it, fix it, and continue.
<phoenix__> bekks, the user that was created during install was deleted
<bekks> Then you need to follow the instructions given above.
<phoenix__> bekks, how to fix
<bekks> phoenix__: either add your user to the sudo group and log out and login back in completely, or add an entry to the /etc/sudoers file allowing your user to use sudo.
<pmjdebru1jn> phoenix__: if you don't know how to rescue a system using a live cd... a reinstall might be better suited
<pmjdebru1jn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery#Add_User_to_a_Group this might help
<bekks> Reinstallation isnt needed at all.
<pmjdebru1jn> of course it's not, but not everybody has the skill to do a recovery :)
<pmjdebru1jn> phoenix__: that page I posted has some guidelines on how to do a recovery
<phoenix__> pmjdebru1jn, bekks thanks a lot, i though i would have to reinstall
<ManiacTwister> Hello, can someone help me with this problem please: http://askubuntu.com/questions/308172/fglrx-doesnt-find-libc6
<viertel> when logging in the 'chooser' always appears despite changing the manager settings... how can I stop this?
<nl287> hi
<nl287> suspend working very well but strange hibernate is disabled
<Sysi> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/power-hibernate.html
<nl287> Sysi: thx
<nl287> but if suspend is in logout menu why hibernate is not?
<bullgard4> nl287: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/power-hibernate.html: "Unfortunately, hibernate doesn't work in many cases with Ubuntu, which can cause you to lose data if you expect your documents and applications to re-open when you switch your computer back on. "
<peyam> Hi
<peyam> I wana try Cinnamon
<peyam> is it worth it?
<brainwash> peyam: wrong channel, try #xubuntu-offtopic
<peyam> Does xubuntu work with Cinnamonm?
<albertmorfe> hola
<albertmorfe> algun cliente de twitter que fucione bien
<well_laid_lawn> pt or es ?
<well_laid_lawn> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<well_laid_lawn> albertmorfe:  ↑
<Maggie> How do I get the Advanced Xubuntu options to appear so I may change the version when starting up?
<MrHotsauce> Maggie: hold shift while booting
<Maggie> thank you MrHotsauce! I upgraded to Ringtail, had problems with flash
<MrHotsauce> well
<MrHotsauce> that only lets you select kernal version i believe
<MrHotsauce> unless you have a dual boot setup going you can only change kernal i think
<Maggie> will try it and come back to let you know
<Maggie> MrHotsauce, i held down shift upon boot and didn't get the window to change the version.  I tried F12 and it didn't work either
<Maggie> MrHotsauce:  I tried it again and it worked!  Thank you so much!
<MrHotsauce> good!
<MrHotsauce> sorry i was the phone with family i didnt see you reply
#xubuntu 2014-08-04
<xubuntu754> during installing anything i keep getting the error: 'E: Unable to lock directory /var/cache/apt/archives/', how should i fix this?
<xubuntu801>  during installing anything i keep getting the error: 'E: Unable to lock directory /var/cache/apt/archives/', how should i fix this?
<David-A> xubuntu801: do you have another package manager running at the same time? e.g. another apt-get or synaptic?
<xubuntu801> no i dont, but i tried installing dropbox and it got stuckk so i closed the terminal
<xubuntu801> this was before the errors began to show up
<David-A> xubuntu123: can you see in system monitor or with ps if the stuck apt-get is still running? otherwise try re-boot?
<David-A> xubuntu801: for you, not for xubuntu123  ^
<David-A> xubuntu801: and I mean "if so" not "otherwise"
<xubuntu801> no it isn't running after i closed the terminal
<David-A> xubuntu801: I suppose you did prepend "sudo"
<xubuntu801> yes, i did
<zacwalls> i activated root on my shell. how do i deactivate it?
<xubuntu688> Does anyone know what login manager Xubuntu 14.04 uses ?
<xubuntu688> It says I have to be using lightdm, and says it's not configured
<xubuntu688> anyone ?
<xubuntu688> need help
<zacwalls> sorry
<zacwalls> u sol
<xubuntu688> Why am I sol ?
<zacwalls> did u lose your password?
<xubuntu688> I'm getting an error, and I need to have lightdm set up
<xubuntu688> I don't know how to configure lightdm
<zacwalls> search google
<edthix>  hi, how do I do modprobe -r during boot?
<edthix> /etc/modules?
<acerimmer> #join #ubuntu-server
<HiMaX> Hello ubuntu, how to save the session of all folders that were open from the last session ?
<acerimmer> HiMaX, is this on ubuntu or xubuntu?
<HiMaX> xubuntu or xfce
<HiMaX> i dont like opening alot of the same folders again
<acerimmer> HiMaX, yeah, it appears the "save session" option is no more in 14.04 ...
<HiMaX> why :(
<acerimmer> HiMaX, THERE it is!  settings > system > session and startup.  do a save session of what you want to default launch each time.  I think that'll capture open folders as well
<gabkdlly> For me, there is a "save sesssion for future logins" option when clicking the logout button, but I have never tried it, so I don't know if it fulfills your needs, but I wanted to say because I am running 14.04
<HiMaX> ok it works thanks
<acerimmer> !cookie | gabkdlly even better than my answer!
<ubottu> gabkdlly even better than my answer!: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<gabkdlly> I am glad that I could help you :)
<wulong710>  hello. My laptop wireless disconnect network frequently after working for a few hours. I can't connect internet except reboot computer.  Wireless card AR9287 , laptop: acer-4750g. Error log is here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2237796&p=13090333#post13090333
<someone235> hey, whenever I try to use update-manager it writes "Failed to download repository information. Check your Internet connection.", although my Internet is well connected. How can I fix this?
<deshipu> I just updated chromium from the trusty repo, and now when I start it it
<deshipu> s it's huge, like 4x bigger than it should be
<deshipu> in terms of what's displayed on the screen
<deshipu> any ideas how to make it normal?
<deshipu> someone235: try a different mirror in the package sources?
<someone235> deshipu, It doesn't help
<deshipu> then get a *working* internet connection
<someone235> But my internet connection works for everything else
<gabkdlly> someone235: What version of Xubuntu are you using ?
<someone235> gabkdlly, 14.04
<someone235> After restart. Still got the problem
<GridCube> someone235, go to the settings manager and find the "software and updates" settings, there from the "download from" box go to "Other..." and clic on "select the best server"
<GridCube> that will search the best mirror available for your network and update your apt list
<someone235> GridCube, this is what it gives me: "The information about available software is out-of-date
<someone235> To install software and updates from newly added or changed sources, you have to reload the information about available software.
<someone235> You need a working internet connection to continue."
<GridCube> someone235, are you able to connect to the internet from that computer at all?
<someone235> GridCube, yes. For everything except this.
<GridCube> someone235, open a terminal and type sudo apt-get update
<someone235> GridCube, this is the end of the output: http://pastie.org/private/asanlixbpnk1o8mq3ubd5g
<GridCube> those are some ppa's that are out of service
<GridCube> if the rest of the things updated then the update manager should work properly
<GridCube> you can disable the useless ppas from the "software and updates" settings second or third tab
<GridCube> you can force the update from a terminal typing "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<nlsthzn> how can arrange the indicator icons in xubu 14.04? Something similar to http://www.tuxgarage.com/2011/06/re-arrange-appindicators-in-ubuntu.html but for xfce?
<brainwash> nlsthzn: you can right click on the indicator area to open the settings dialog for the indicator panel plugin
<brainwash> and then arrange the indicators
<nlsthzn> brainwash, I want to arrange the Application Indicators...
<GridCube> nlsthzn, brainwash explained you how to
<brainwash> nah, he wants to arrange the application indicator entries
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> right
<GridCube> nvm then
<brainwash> like steam or nm-applet
<brainwash> yeah, not sure if this is possible
<brainwash> nlsthzn: maybe you could test the linked method
<nlsthzn> I can find the file but I can't get the names of the applications as they show in the link... all I really want to do is get dropbox from stopping to mingle with the other icons... it is monochrome like the theme and the other apps are colourful >.<
<nlsthzn> it seems it is currently sorting alphabetically
<brainwash> wait, so you only want to change the icon appearance?
<nlsthzn> it is fine if it stays monochrome as many of the other apps also are monochrome
<brainwash> sadly no clue then
<nlsthzn> it is just the fact that it is one monochrome icon in between the ones which aren;t
<brainwash> it's "unity" magic after all
<nlsthzn> oh well... just got a prettier steam icon so I guess I couldn't change dropbox's too :p
 * nlsthzn goes to eat dinner 
<brainwash> :)
<nlsthzn> just hiding the dropbox indicator also works :p
<xubuntu661> hello
<xubuntu661> anyone there?
<Hedgework> We're not all there, so we must be here ;)
<PhoenixSTF> there is relative to where you are
<Hedgework> True.
<xubuntu661> hello... i just install xubuntu 13.04 .. i know that is discontinuated... but is the best version that works for me.. but when i want to update the repositorys... dosnt work... is another option or repository??
<PhoenixSTF> :)
<PhoenixSTF> 13.04 I think has like just a bit over one year support
<PhoenixSTF> you really should not be using it.
<Hedgework> Currently supported are 12.04 and 14.04.  14.04 remains supported until April 2015 and is what I recommend you upgrade to.
<xubuntu661> deam!!!
<xubuntu661> but...
<Hedgework> err, sorry... 14.04 is supported to April 2017
<xubuntu661> i can still using it
<xubuntu661> right'?
<Hedgework> I have a broken finger...typing is hard :P
<PhoenixSTF> darn...
<PhoenixSTF> xubuntu661: you can but you wont have security updates
<PhoenixSTF> or any bugfixes
<PhoenixSTF> btw 13.04 is not so diferent from 14.04
<Hedgework> xubuntu661: nobody will stop you from using 13.04, but it's a really really bad idea.  13.04 being unsupported means that you will have no updates to protect you against even the most widely known and exploited security problems...let alone regular bug fixes and suck
<Hedgework> *such
<xubuntu661> ok...i dont want security updates.. only want the basic stuff.. firefox and movie players and audio
<Hedgework> xubuntu661: Really? You WANT your computer to die from being exploited by script kiddies?
<Hedgework> I don't know anyone who hosts repos for outmoded releases.
<xangua> you don't want security updates...
<PhoenixSTF> Hedgework: I think he does
<xubuntu661> no man!! you dont understand!! see... this laptops is from my mom.. and she onlye want to see movies and music.. just that... only
<PhoenixSTF> is she connected to the internet?
<Hedgework> xubuntu661: and how's she going to feel when she starts seeing bestiality and child porn everywhere?
<xubuntu661> no!!   only now that i want to install the codecs and apps
<xangua> you want your mother to use an unsecure operating system?
<Hedgework> xubuntu661: Security updates are not a luxury; they are a necessity.
<PhoenixSTF> what laptop are you talking about anyway?
<xubuntu661> okok... you dont understand... this laptop only is connected right now... and never again.. only for music and movies!! no internet!!
<Hedgework> xubuntu661: Please just install 14.04 for her.  You won't have these problems with a supported version.  Packages will be easy to get, and security updates can happen in the normal way.
<xubuntu661> a fukkkiin atom 1 ghz!! is a peace of shit!! hahahah!! only for music and movies
<xangua> !language | xubuntu661
<ubottu> xubuntu661: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Hedgework> xubuntu661: my kid's netbook is weaker than that, and it runs 14.04 IIRC
<PhoenixSTF> xubuntu661: then get XMBC
<PhoenixSTF> if you want a media center you got distros specificly for that purpose
<xubuntu661> ok.. i dont have time... only need the repos for install the movie players and codecs.. thats all!!
<xubuntu661> where are the repos?
<Hedgework> xubuntu661: I don't think there are any any more.
<Hedgework> xubuntu661: that's part of what "unsupported" means
<Hedgework> "Stop trying to teach me gun safety! It's not needed for shooting my mother in the foot."
 * Hedgework facepalms
<PhoenixSTF> he was quite stuborn
<Hedgework> yep
<PhoenixSTF> he should get a Raspberry PI with openelec
<PhoenixSTF> anyway how do you guys feel about xchat being droped from the next release
<Azelphur> xchat is being dropped? o.O
<xangua> xchat is still developed¿
<Azelphur> wait, are they just removing it as a default, or are they removing it from the repositories?
<PhoenixSTF> AFAIK xchat stoped like in 2011, then somebody launch a project called hexchat.
<PhoenixSTF> just by default
<baizon> hexchat <3
<Azelphur> oh, xchat shouldn't be a default anyway, that is fine, and pidgin is an acceptable substitute.
<PhoenixSTF> it will still be on repos for more power users
<PhoenixSTF> well i am trying  to use pidgin right know and I do not see many dificulties
<PhoenixSTF> its not xchat but it will get the job done
<Azelphur> PhoenixSTF: pidgin has a lot of problems with the IRC protocol
<Azelphur> admittedly it's functional, but there are lots of problems.
<Mustang_> Hey guys, is it possible to use Linux Libre on Xubuntu?
<PhoenixSTF> Azelphur: you are probably right, but most users that use xubuntu dont even run xchat
<Mustang_> That's my only problem with it really, I do not want the proprietary blobs in the kernel.
<xangua> Mustang_: it would be easier to use one of the FSF recomended distros
<baizon> Mustang_: use debian?
<Azelphur> PhoenixSTF: exactly, that's why it shouldn't be a default, the subset of people who use both IRC and require a full-featured IRC client is very small.
<Hedgework> hexchat > xchat > pidgin (WRT IRC)
<baizon> Hedgework: +1
<Hedgework> But, power users don't xchat...power users irssi or weechat.
<Azelphur> Hedgework: I consider myself a power user, I pidgin.
<Hedgework> Azelphur: Weird.
<Mustang_> I understand all of that but the point is I can't find a Desktop Environment I like on other distro's, I love the Desktop Environments on Xubuntu and Elementary OS though.
<Mustang_> Currently using Gentoo but again, I'm not very satisfied with the Desktop Environments.
<Hedgework> Azelphur: power Linux user or power IRC user, though?  That's maybe a relevant disctinction here.
<Azelphur> Hedgework: both. I've implemented the IRC protocol in numerous languages, written bots, and I've been a Linux user for a decade.
<Azelphur> I'm about as power user as you're gonna find.
<Azelphur> especially when it comes to IRC.
<Hedgework> Mustang_: Are you married to WIMP (Window, Icon, Mouse/Pointer) interfaces, or have you considered tiling WMs?  What do you like in a DE/WM?
<PhoenixSTF> Azelphur: I agree with you, by default is a waste a bandwidth on the ISO
<Hedgework> Azelphur: Interesting.  In that case you're an outlier.  Most of the IRCd, services daemon, etc. devs I know are married to weechat or irssi.
<PhoenixSTF> Azelphur: there are probably more important things to pack
<Azelphur> PhoenixSTF: indeed :)
<Mustang_> I've tried tiling window manager but they're too much to keep up wth, anything other than a terminal and some other applications look horrible on it.
<Azelphur> Hedgework: yea I'm far from the norm, I use pidgin because I want the multi network capabilities. I use a bouncer too, if I need advanced IRC features I have to fire up xchat.
<Azelphur> or rather, multi protocol :)
<Hedgework> Azelphur: that makes sense, disturbingly enough, especially since the bouncer gives you the option to seamlessly switch to a more fleshed-out client as needed.
<Azelphur> indeed
<Hedgework> Mustang_: I'm both a Funtoo (Gentoo derivative) and Xubuntu user, so I can probably offer some good WM comparisons if that's what you are most interested in.  However, if your goal is to run without any closed-source code, I'm not sure that's going to be practical on any major binary distro.  Most of those choices have been made for you in such cases.
<Azelphur> Hedgework: wat? most WMs are open source, it's easy to run without proprietary now days o.O
<Mustang_> Hedgework: Alright, which WM do you use?
<Hedgework> Azelphur: no shit...he was talking about drivers though...unless he's not running a wifi card (at least in the US, where open sourcing firmware blobs is illegal or at least grey) he's SOL on a binary distro, and possibly SOL running source based.
<Hedgework> Mustang_: i3wm, but it's tiling, which you said you don't like.
<Azelphur> Hedgework: I was talking on the OS level, rather than the firmware level
<Mustang_> I like tiling window managers, but things like Firefox look horrible in it.
<Hedgework> Azelphur: ahh, sorry, in that case what are you on about?  I'm so confused.
<Hedgework> :P
 * Hedgework may need more coffee
<Azelphur> Hedgework: you said running without any closed-source code isn't going to be practical on any major distro
<Hedgework> Mustang_: Meh, my firefox looks about the same as it does in Xfce4.
<Azelphur> and I'm sitting here thinking...wat xD
<Mustang_> Can you screenshot what yours looks like please?
<Hedgework> Azelphur: Ahh...yeah, I was thinking of it being illegal to distribute open-source firmware blobs for some hardware in binary form.
<Hedgework> (at least in the US)
<Azelphur> ah, righto :)
<Hedgework> You have to build from source or accept closed-source ones.
<Mustang_> I have a Gluglug X60 shipped from the UK with free wifi firmware lol.
<Hedgework> sure, Mustang_ ... one sec I forgot to install scrot on this box
<Mustang_> Thanks man.
<PhoenixSTF> Hedgework: well us patents are creppy, I am afraid to even go and work there.
<Hedgework> http://picpaste.com/M8XV4Ga1.png <--Mustang
<PhoenixSTF> you need more monitors
<Mustang_> Alright that's pretty great looking lmao.
<knome> Hedgework, PhoenixSTF, Mustang_: #xubuntu-offtopic for general chatter
<Mustang_> Sorry lol.
 * Hedgework is unsure how WM options in Xubuntu is offtopic.
<xubuntu488> Hey guys if there anyone willing to help me with a resolution problem i got ??? i have an nvidia gtx 660 and my newly installed xubuntu 14.04 can seem to recognize my 1920x1080 resolution , it only allows me to go until 1152x864. If anyone can help me plzz i would really apreciate. thanks in advace for your time :)
<holstein> xubuntu488: i usually try arandr and custom xorg.conf ..are you trying all available drivers?
<Hedgework> xubuntu488: holstein means xrandr
<holstein> !info arandr
<ubottu> arandr (source: arandr): Simple visual front end for XRandR. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.7.1-1 (trusty), package size 66 kB, installed size 507 kB
<baizon> Hedgework: no, he means arandr
<holstein> Hedgework: holstein meant arandr
<holstein> its just a GUI.. easy to try some options..
<Hedgework> ahh gotcha.  I didn't know that existed.
 * Hedgework isn't much of a gui person.
<holstein> Hedgework: i just find it handy for troubleshooting.
<Hedgework> cool
<xubuntu488> i havent tried all the available drivers tbh but will do
<xubuntu488> so far no matter what i try it simply dosent work.
<holstein> xubuntu488: nvidia may provide a driver that gives you the functionality you seek
<holstein> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<holstein> i usually start with the open ones.. then, i try the proprietary one in the repos.. then, move on to ppa's or nvidia site ones.. or whatever else i find
<xubuntu488> also i connect it with a DVI thats not a prolem right ??
<Hedgework> xubuntu488: shouldn't be
<holstein> xubuntu488: you are obviously having a problem.. i would try and remove variables.. try VGA.. try anything, really. you are not guaranteed support for linux from the creator of the hardware, so you have to do the troubleshooting yourself
<xubuntu488> the thing is that my graphics card dosent have a vga port it only have dvi etc
<holstein> xubuntu488: sure.. so try what you have.. when you bought the hardware, you were likely promised windows support.. a team of professionals were paid to make sure windows works flawlessly with driver support.. you are basically taking that task on for yourself with linux
<holstein> i usually (with nvidia hardware) install a "burner" installation, where i try *all* drivers.. its challenging, since you cant try the proprietary drivers easily from a live CD.. i'll try whatever steam suggests.. whatever ppa's they suggest for driver support in ubuntu
 * Hedgework notes that this is why she has an ATI card
<holstein> this is why i have intel.. or, something from a linux reseller that is specifically supporting linux
<xubuntu488> tbh i really thought that nvidia has better support for linux than ATI's but also yes my card is a beast on windows
<holstein> its challenging, for sure.. or can be.. nothing about linux, ubuntu or xubuntu is preventing anyone from supporting it.. its all open.. but that doesnt make it any easier when you are trying to do linux on hardware that hasnt provided linux support
<xubuntu488> and then only reason i still got windows on my pc is cause i really love in my spare time to play Dota 2 and now that its possible to play dota 2 with linux flawlessly i want to go for linux all the way
<xubuntu488> but cant atm cause of that thingy
<holstein> xubuntu488: try doing exactly what you did in windows.. you bought hardware that supports windows.. try something like system76 and *all* will work as supported
<holstein> or.. you try options yourself.. try and find someone in a forum with the exact hardware you have..
<xubuntu488> i tried all the greek forums to find someone willing to help me even with skype etc but i cant find one :(
<Hedgework> xubuntu488: My ATI card, apart from having 2x the RAM, is the same one my partner uses for dota and such.  It works flawlessly in Win and Linux.
<xubuntu488> i'm new to linux so not very keen with all
<holstein> sure.. but ultimately, its up to nvidia, or the device manufacturer to support you.. they are free and able to provide linux support
<holstein> if they dont officially, then you are taking the burden on yourself, and it may or may not have "good" results..
<yolateng0> bonjour, juste un mot pour dire MERCI à la communauté xfce et ubuntu pour cette derniere distrib. j ai installer la derniere version (précédente 13.04) ...alors MERCI TY
<holstein> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<holstein> !13.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<Hedgework> xubuntu488: We shopped VERY carefully.  NVIDIA has become much less Linux-friendly than they used to be, while ATI has really been pushing for the Linux market.  There's very robust support for Linux on most of ATI's higher end stuff now.
<Hedgework> xubuntu488: That said, you MAY have some luck with the NVIDIA card but it'll probably involve time/energy spent troubleshooting and experimenting.  I'd be of more help when not at work, but I'm only checking irc intermittently right now
<holstein> if you want linux support, consider system76 or a linux reseller that specificially promises linux support "out of the box"
<holstein> for your current issue, there are quite a few drivers to try.. i would also try..
<holstein> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<Hedgework> xubuntu488: I assume this is a box you put together, not a prebuilt?
<holstein> since they require 3d driver support, the information should be helpful, if any is available for your hardware.. otherwise.. open driver, repo driver, ppa driver, site driver..
<Hedgework> brb, need more tea
<yolateng0>  /whois ubottu
 * Hedgework returns
<yolateng0> ubottu > sorry ;) I understand. nevertheless I thank the community for allowing this distrib 14.04
<ubottu> yolateng0: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xubuntu488> sry for the delay but yes its a box and i recently updated my graphic card so i can play top games etc
<Hedgework> xubuntu488: At least that means that, unlike on a laptop or something where you're afraid to void the warranty, you have the option to change vid cards if you can't find a solution.  holstein's points about trying drivers from different sources and/or seeing what Steam recommends are sound.  Failing that, consider selling your card for $$$ toward a new one.
<ssarah> hei guys
<ssarah> on my taskbar the unity thingie is always crashing
<ssarah> but i dont want it. i'm just missing the thing that allows me to disable and enable networks
<Hedgework> "unity thingie" ?
<Hedgework> ssarah: the bit in the task bar (unless you've changed it) on xubuntu is nm-applet, you can run it manually.
<ssarah> ok, so xfce calls it a panel and it's the "indicator plugin".
<ssarah> Couldn't connect to accessibility bus
<Hedgework> if you are losing your panel (or just the indicator plugin) that should get some troubleshooting, but in the mean time nm-applet is what you need to start for access to network control from the panel.
<ssarah> yeh, i just ran it, Hedgework, sir. that was the error i got
<Hedgework> hrm.
<ssarah> (both as sudo and user)
<Hedgework> shouldn't be sudo'ed, and please never run random commands as sudo, it can break your system
<Hedgework> If you aren't 100% sure what something does, NEVER run it as sudo/root
<krytarik> ssarah: You can either remove the package "indicator-appmenu" completely, or try to disable it in the Indicator Plugin settings.
<ssarah> meh. im devops, i gotsa break stuff.
 * Hedgework facepalms
<Hedgework> I shouldn't complain...attitudes like that are why I have such a great career ahead of me ;)
<ssarah> indicator-appmenu <- this is the unity thingie? i can remove it yeh, but then i cant manage my networks. krytarik
<Hedgework> ssarah: indicator-appmenu is not a dependency of nm-applet
<krytarik> ssarah: Nope, it's just for the Global Menu.
<Hedgework> ssarah: I don't use indicator-appmenu (I'm in i3wm rather than xfce4), and I use nm-applet just fine.
<ssarah> hmm, but that error im getting when trying to launch nm-applet; related to that?
<Hedgework> it's unlikely to be related to indicator-appmenu except that it might also be why indicator-appmenu crashes
<ssarah> true true, i think i remember trying to turn on the accessibility features. they were pretty bugged, as i recall
<ssarah> so... it's starting to smell like a format
<ssarah> -_-
<Hedgework> I have no idea, the last time I experimented with them was 2007 or so.
<Hedgework> What accessibility features do you need/want?
<ssarah> oh, that's side tracking. But if you must know, the current contrast theme on xubuntu is kinda bad on the eyes. I was looking for another, to see if it was good.
<ssarah> i opted to use dynamic contrast on my monitor. it makes everything look like a cartoon
<Hedgework> Ahh, I was just wondering if it was something that could be achieved in another way, but I'm not familiar enough with that one to make recommendations.
<ssarah> ah no, no worries
<ssarah> about your earlier comment, on my risqué attitude
<ssarah> i just try to make it fun, remember: misery loves company
<ssarah> or just use vim -__-
<Hedgework> lol
<vagelis> hey guys its me as
<vagelis> hey guys its me again with the nvidia gtx 660 problem i tried so many things that i cause my system to crash on boot now i'm re installing it :(
<holstein> vagelis: thats why i said, i have a "burner" installation
<holstein> vagelis: literally an install that i can try all the drivers and PPAs in, til i find what works, or that nothing works
<holstein> vagelis: be sure you let nvidia know you would like support for linux for your device
<ali1234> i must be the only person to never have graphics driver problems
<ali1234> i just install nvidia driver through the additional drivers tool and it works. no problems in like 6 years
<holstein> some hardware works easily for me with the open driver.. with no additional drivers even needed.. some, just dont support linux well
<ali1234> i never use nouveau. it crashes constantly
<vagelis> i'm new m8 on the linux so i think it will be hard for me to check it through burner , or at least i think it will
<holstein> vagelis: what i mean by "burner" is, one that you can do what you are doing with.. break it, and reinstall
<ali1234> whenever i reinstall, on first boot i have about 15 minutes to install the nvidia driver before nouveau crashes
<holstein> vagelis: try *all* options.. the open driver, the one in the repos. the ppa that steam suggest, and whatever nvidia has on their site.. what have you tried? are you having any serious issues? or just not able to get the resolution you prefer? have you tried other displays? have you tried a custom xorg.conf?
<ali1234> only do that on a "burner" though ^
<ali1234> in general you should never be installing drivers downloaded from the manufacturer website on linux
<ali1234> always prefer softwae from the repos... it's tested...
<holstein> sure.. but, its not necessarily tested with that particular hardware profile
<vagelis> i tried to add mode at xrandr
<ali1234> true, but gtx 660 should be fairly well tested
<holstein> vagelis: arandr is a GUI for that that i suggested.. did you try it? what do you mean you "tried to add a mode".. what happened? what errors?
<vagelis> i tried to create the mode line i want i tried to take the mode line from my windows 7 set up
<holstein> vagelis: and?
<vagelis> arandr i havent tried it
<holstein> vagelis: what failed? how? what line? where did you do what? and how?
<vagelis> i tried to addmode to xrandr but it didnt existed so i created but when i did and then tried to add it it says error bad math or something
<holstein> vagelis: so, its just the resolution issue you have, then?
<holstein> vagelis: you tried arandr?
<vagelis> yes it only allows me to go until 1024xsomething
<ali1234> just use the nvidia control panel
<vagelis> no i havent
<vagelis> i tried nvidia control panel still nothing
<ali1234> what monitor do you have?
<vagelis> LG 24''
<ali1234> do you have a KVM?
<holstein> vagelis: i suggested arandr, the open driver, the proprietary driver, the ppa for steam, and the driver from the site over an hour ago.. what of that have you gotten around to?
<vagelis> its not the monitor cause i havent this issue before i changed the graphic card
<ali1234> which monitor connection did you use?
<vagelis> dvi
<vagelis> kvm i dont have it or even know what it is tbh
<ali1234> a switch to use two computers on one monitor
<ali1234> or any other kind of weird cabling
<ali1234> you're reinstalling right?
<vagelis> i am currently checking one by one the drivers from Software & Updates --> Additional Drivers
<vagelis> yep i'm done reinstalling it
<ali1234> try nvidia-331 first
<ali1234> after installing it reboot
<vagelis> do i need a reboot ?
<ali1234> make sure it actually does install (you have to close all other packages like update manager etc)
<vagelis> i didnt knew that tbh
<ali1234> well you can avoid the reboot but let's not get into that
<ali1234> rebooting is the easiest way to switch to it
<vagelis> kk i will reboot it when its done installing it
<holstein> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<vagelis> and holsein i havent tried anything from what you said cause i was trying to boot but was getting a crash all the time
<holstein> vagelis: cool.. just try the steps, and ask questions with details..
<Isvara> Hi. I just tried to install Xubuntu 14.04 for the first time. I'm installing from a USB stick. I get the Grub menu, and I chose the install option from there, and it got past the splash screen, but it just keeps getting stuck after that. A black screen with just a mouse cursor.
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<holstein> Isvara: thats what i would try first ^
<Isvara> holstein: Alright, I'll give that a go now.
<Isvara> holstein: Cool, thanks, that seems to have done the trick.
<vagelis> guys i went to nvidia website and download the driver how can i install it now cause i tried double clicking and its not working
<vagelis> nvidia-linux-x86_64-340.24.run the name of the file
<ali1234> don't do that until you've tested the repo driver fully
<vagelis> i did that's my last step
<ali1234> so you installed nvidia-331 and rebooted?
<vagelis> yep
<ali1234> what does nvidia control panel say?
<vagelis> and it only raised it to 1152x864
<ali1234> so in nvidia control panel what does it say about your monitor?
<vagelis> sec to change the driver again cause the last driver i tested was the open source one
<vagelis> shall i reboot also even though i did it before and i know it wont work ?
<ali1234> yes
<vagelis> kk sec plz
<vagelis> where do i find the nvidia control panel ?
<ali1234> in the main settings thing
<vagelis> its not here
<vagelis> found it
<ali1234> "nvidia x server settings"
<vagelis> and i go to nvidia setting configuration ?
<ali1234> no
<ali1234> go to GPU 0
<vagelis> i only get 2 optioons either Application Profiles or nvidia-settings Configuration
<ali1234> then you have not installed nvidia driver correctly or it isn't working at all
<vagelis> maybe i need to press the save current configuration first
<ali1234> no
<vagelis> can i install them somehow cause at the additional drivers they say its ok
<ali1234> this is a desktop PC with dicrete graphics card right
<ali1234> ?
<vagelis> yes an nvidia gtx 660
<ali1234> additional drivers says "1 prorietary driver in use"?
<vagelis> true
<ali1234> you should see something like this: http://imgur.com/270XS4Q
<ali1234> but for some reason it has not detected your card at all
<vagelis> not even close mine
<ali1234> please install pastebinit and then run pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ali1234> and then give me the link
<Bagelis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7955469/
<Bagelis> i'm the same guy but this is from the pc with the problem
<ali1234> [    13.632] (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
<ali1234> this is bad
<vagelis> nooooo
<ali1234> you are using nouveau
<ali1234> nouveau is kind of sucky
<ali1234> as you have probably noticed
<Bagelis> so what can i do ???
<ali1234> well we need to figure out why you don't have the module
<ali1234> what is the output from "uname -a"
<ali1234> should be one line
<Bagelis> you lost me m8
<ali1234> one thing you need to understand as a new linux user... it's not like windows... reinstalling things never works, it always ends up the same
<ali1234> so we're going to have to debug the problem
<ali1234> just run uname -a on a terminal and paste the output
<Bagelis> Linux bagelis-P55M-UD2 3.13.0-32-generic #57-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 15 03:51:08 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ali1234> cd /lib/modules/3.13.0-32-generic/updates/dkms/ && ls
<ali1234> what does that output?
<Bagelis> bbswitch.ko  nvidia_331.ko
<ali1234> ok, good, the driver is a least installed
<Bagelis> ouf :)
<ali1234> lsmod | grep nvidia
<ali1234> you should see nvidia and drm
<Bagelis> i dont see anything
<Bagelis> but i close the terminal and again nothing
<ali1234> okay so the module didn't load for some reason
<ali1234> dmesg | pastebinit
<Bagelis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7955517/
<ali1234> okay, check line 972
<Bagelis> yes /
<Bagelis> ?*
<ali1234> nouveau isn't blacklisted
<Bagelis> so if we blacklist nouveau the nvidia module will work ?
<ali1234> yes
<ali1234> but... i have to wonder why it isn't blacklisted
<ali1234> pastebinit /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf
<Bagelis> maybe i didnt something wrong ??
<Bagelis> Unable to read from: /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf
<ali1234> apt-cache policy nvidia-331 | pastebinit
<Bagelis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7955545/
<ali1234> does /lib/nvidia-331-updates/modprobe.conf exist?
<ali1234> sorry /lib/nvidia-331/modprobe.conf
<Bagelis> bash: /lib/nvidia-331/modprobe.conf: Permission denied
<ali1234> it does exist though
<Bagelis> thats good i suppose
<ali1234> hang on i need to check some docs...
<ali1234> i know how to fix this, need to find the right command
<Bagelis> ok m8 and i really apreciate everything you do :)
<ali1234> hmmmm...
<ali1234> okay while i try to find the right way of doing this please try this:
<Bagelis> i'm on my knees right now praying for you to be able to fix this
<ali1234> sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-331
<ali1234> when it is finished, try to pastebinit /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf again
<Bagelis> ok
<ali1234> no need to reboot
<ali1234> but, if that file appears, then try rebooting and it should work
<Bagelis> Unable to read from: /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf
<ali1234> hmm
<ali1234> can you check the additional drivers tab again, and make sure you've really got the nvidia-331 selected?
<byte> n8
<Bagelis> i got 2 versions of nvidia 331 the ( proprietary , testes ) and the 331-updates (proprietary)
<Bagelis> i have selected the tested one
<ali1234> okay but was it selected when you opened the window?
<Bagelis> yes
<ali1234> hat's really odd
<ali1234> you have both nouveau and nvidia installed, which is completely normal
<ali1234> when you select nvidia, it is supposed to create the file /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf which tells your computer not to use nouveau
<ali1234> but for somereason you don't have that file
<Bagelis> i dont have that file or i cant gain access to that file ?
<ali1234> ls /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf
<Bagelis> ls: cannot access /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf: No such file or directory
<Bagelis> ok i dont have it
<ali1234> yeah... it's normally a symlink to that other file i asked about
<ali1234> the additional drivers window just makes that symlink
<Bagelis> so is there a way to make it work ??
<ali1234> okay, in the additional drivers, select nouveau and apply changes, then select nvidia-331 and apply changes. no need to reboot
<ali1234> make sure you don't have synaptic or software ceter or update manager open though
<Bagelis> i only have the softwre and updates open for the additional drivers the terminal and the chat
<ali1234> okay, that's fine
<ali1234> sometmes the update manager window pops under other windows
<Bagelis> dont it
<Bagelis> done* it
<ali1234> okay, do you have the /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf now?
<Bagelis> no
<ali1234> what about /etc/alternatives/x86_64-linux-gnu_nvidia_modconf
<Bagelis> no
<ali1234> ah here we go, getting somewhere...
<Bagelis> nice
<ali1234> sudo update-alternatives --display x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf | pastebinit
<Bagelis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7955809/
<ali1234> hmm it's on manual mode
<ali1234> sudo update-alternatives --auto x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf
<Bagelis> update-alternatives: using /usr/lib/nvidia-331/ld.so.conf to provide /etc/ld.so.conf.d/x86_64-linux-gnu_GL.conf (x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf) in auto mode
<ali1234> okay
<ali1234> do you have the /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf now?
<Bagelis> yes'
<ali1234> awesome
<ali1234> try rebooting
<ali1234> then load up nvidia control panel again
<vagelis> doing it right now
<vagelis> sec
<Bagelis> still the same at nvidia xserver settings
<ali1234> dmesg | pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ali1234> again please
<Bagelis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7955886/           ,          http://paste.ubuntu.com/7955887/
<ali1234> argh it's just gone back to the old config
<ali1234> is /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf still there?
<Bagelis> nope
<ali1234> pastebinit /var/log/gpu-manager.log
<Bagelis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7955923/
<ali1234> Current alternative: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/mesa/ld.so.conf
<Bagelis> it says nvidia isnt loaded or is it just me
<ali1234> yep that's what it says
<ali1234> sudo update-alternatives --config x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf
<Bagelis> it gets me to choose for auto mode manual mode etc
<ali1234> hit ctrl-c
<ali1234> sudo update-alternatives --config x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf | pastebinit
<Bagelis>   Selection    Path                                       Priority   Status
<Bagelis> ------------------------------------------------------------
<Bagelis>   0            /usr/lib/nvidia-331/ld.so.conf              8604      auto mode
<Bagelis>   1            /usr/lib/nvidia-331-prime/ld.so.conf        8603      manual mode
<Bagelis>   2            /usr/lib/nvidia-331/ld.so.conf              8604      manual mode
<Bagelis> * 3            /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/mesa/ld.so.conf   500       manual mode
<Bagelis> Press enter to keep the current choice[*], or type selection number:
<ali1234> or that
<Bagelis> thats what i get
<ali1234> okay, choose 0
<knome> !pastebin | Bagelis
<ubottu> Bagelis: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Bagelis> i think i did it
<ali1234> run it again and make sure the * is next to the first line
<Bagelis> its in the zero thingy
<ali1234> okay... try rebooting then i guess
<Bagelis> doing it sec
<Bagelis> back
<ali1234> does it work yet?
<Bagelis> no
<ali1234> sudo update-alternatives --config x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf again... did it go back to 3?
<Bagelis> yes
<ali1234> okay, try picking 2 this time
<Bagelis> its on manual mode you know that right ?
<ali1234> yes
<Bagelis> done
<Bagelis> reboot ?
<ali1234> ah hang on
<Bagelis> k
<ali1234> we need to update-initramfs because this is changing kernel modules... doh
<ali1234> right, set it back to 0
<Bagelis> done
<ali1234> then run sudo update-initramfs -u -k all
<ali1234> it will take a while
<Bagelis> done ?
<Bagelis> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-32-generic
<ali1234> okay, now try rebooting again and hopefully it will stcik this time
<vagelis> i'm crossing my fingers :P
<ali1234> any change?
<Bagelis> back
<Bagelis> nope
<ali1234> and it went back to 3??
<ali1234> did you install from nvidias website on this system?
<Bagelis> can you give me again the commad to see
<Bagelis> no from additional drivers
<ali1234> sudo update-alternatives --config x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf
<Bagelis> yep 3 again
<ali1234> ah hang on
<ali1234> http://askubuntu.com/questions/481007/every-reboot-alternatives-for-x86-64-linux-gnu-gl-conf-and-i386-linux-gnu-gl-con
<ali1234> well you're not alone at least
<Bagelis> i feel better
<Bagelis> cause i thought all the strange things happen to me only :P
<ali1234> well that's the thing about linux... it very rarely randomly breaks, so usually someone else had the same problem
<ali1234> this post suggests to purge nvidia*
<ali1234> so... sudo apt-get purge "nvidia*"
<ali1234> then reboot
<ali1234> then select it from the additional drivers again
<Bagelis> kk rebooting now
<vagelis> tbh i always though that linux dosent need reboots , i guess i was wrong
<ali1234> it doesn't, but it's easier to just reboot to be sure
<ali1234> you could just drop to a shell and unload modules and restart lightdm
<vagelis> its applying changes atm
<Bagelis> m8 nothing changed
<ali1234> you rebooted after installing the driver again?
<vagelis> doing it now
<Bagelis> ok
<Bagelis> now i see a change to the nvidia x server setings
<ali1234> okay...
<Bagelis> now its like your image you send me earlier
<ali1234> pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log again please
<Bagelis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7956152/
<ali1234> (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce GTX 660 (GK106) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)
<ali1234> this is good
<Bagelis> :D
<ali1234> (WW) NVIDIA(0): Unable to get display device CRT-0's EDID; cannot compute DPI
<ali1234> this is now the problem
<ali1234> note that your monitor is connected to CRT-0
<Bagelis> whats the crt 0 ??
<ali1234> it means VGA
<ali1234> rather than a digital connection
<Bagelis> my monitor has vga but my graphics card does not so i use a vga to dvi converter
<ali1234> okay, is the monitor VGA only?
<Bagelis> yes
<Bagelis> it dosent have anything else on it
<Bagelis> unfortunatly
<ali1234> okay... and on your old video card... it had a VGA port?
<Bagelis> yes
<ali1234> so you didn't need the adapter?
<Bagelis> yes
<ali1234> right... so... that's your problem
<ali1234> the adapter is not passing through the EDID information
<ali1234> which means the graphics card does not know what modes your monitor supports
<Bagelis> so if i change the adapter i will be ok or i need a new screen with hdmi or dvi like my graphic card ?
<ali1234> you should be able to just switch the adapter
<ali1234> i'm using one on my second monitor and it passes the EDID
<Bagelis> kk i will get one tommorow cause i dont have atm
<ali1234> you can also fix this another way
<Bagelis> so you are using the same connection like i do and it ok ?
<ali1234> by telling the driver what modes the monitor supports
<ali1234> yes i am using a VGA monitor on a DVI port
<Bagelis> can we do that ?
<ali1234> and it picks up the modes
<ali1234> it's also possible your monitor just doesn't send the EDID correctly... some don't
<ali1234> so a new adapter may not help
<Bagelis> is it easy to tell the card what mode my monitor supports or its better to change the adapter ?
<ali1234> it's easy to just tell it what modes to use
<Bagelis> can we try it ?
<ali1234> sure
<Bagelis> so what do we do ?
<ali1234> load up the nvidia control panel first
<Bagelis> k
<Bagelis> done now ?
<ali1234> go to X Server Display Configuration
<Bagelis> yes
<ali1234> don't change anything. click on "Save to X Configuration file"
<Bagelis> done
<ali1234> did you save it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Bagelis> no i didnt changed anything
<ali1234> okay, well, save it
<Bagelis> shall i do it again and save it where you told me ?
<ali1234> that is the default
<Bagelis> oo k
<ali1234> right, pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Bagelis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7956228/
<ali1234> okay, now i need to know your exact monitor model number
<ali1234> you see line 36 and 37? we need to enter the correct nmbers there
<ali1234> we need to look them up in the monitor manual
<Bagelis> LG flatron w2243s
<Bagelis> thats on the screen
<ali1234> okay found it
<Bagelis> nice
<ali1234> sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Bagelis> done
<ali1234> find     HorizSync       28.0 - 55.0
<Bagelis> done
<ali1234> delete "28.0 - 55.0" and put 83
<Bagelis> done
<ali1234> then on the next line delete "43.0 - 72.0" and put 75
<Bagelis> done
<ali1234> now press ctrl-o, enter, ctrl-x
<Bagelis> done
<ali1234> cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~
<ali1234> (to make a backup)
<Bagelis> done
<ali1234> now reboot
<vagelis> plzzz god have mercy :P
<Bagelis> back
<ali1234> now open nvidia control panel and try to change the resolution...
<Bagelis> how do i change the resolution from nvidia control panel ?
<ali1234> X Server Display COnfiguration
<ali1234> Resolution: auto <- change it if you can
<Bagelis> i can put up to 1680x1050
<ali1234> heh... getting closer right?
<Bagelis> yep :)
<ali1234> maybe those mode numbers were not quite accurate... let me try to find the real PDF manual
<ali1234> is this actually a TV by any chance?
<Bagelis> dont remember tbh
<ali1234> ah here we go
<ali1234> HKR,"MODES\1920,1080",Mode1,,"30.0-83.0,56.0-75.0,+,+" from the windows inf
<Bagelis> what ?
<ali1234> so... sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf again
<ali1234> where you put 83 put 30.0 - 83.0
<ali1234> and where you put 75 put 56.0 - 75.0
<ali1234> then find Option         "metamodes" "1152x864 +0+0"
<ali1234> and change 1152x864 to 1920x1080
<Bagelis> done
<ali1234> save, backup, reboot
<Bagelis> ctrl+o , enter , ctrl+x ?
<ali1234> yes
<Guido1> hello, I want to buy a switch and a ethernet PCI card. is there a side where i can compare companyes? (Which company makes better switches etc.)
<Bagelis> back
<Bagelis> now i get all the resolutions
<Bagelis> like in windows
<ali1234> so, fixed?
<Bagelis> yes m8
<Bagelis> i fucking love you right now
<ali1234> so, select your resolution, save the xorg.conf like before, and then back it up...
<ali1234> if you ever need to reinstall, just copy the backup into the right place
<ali1234> also, sometimes after updates the xorg.conf may get reset
<Bagelis> how do i backup it
<Bagelis> i saved it
<ali1234> cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~
<ali1234> that will copy it to your homedir
<ali1234> sudo cp ~/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf to restore the backup if it goes wonky
<ali1234> if reinstalling you'll need to copy the file to a thumbdrive or something
<ali1234> or just write down the changes
<Bagelis> sec to write them down
<ali1234> did you ever try linux on your old video card, and if so, did the monitor have the correct resolutions?
<Bagelis> yes i did and i never had a problem like this
<ali1234> okay, then it's almost certainly that adapter
<ali1234> they must have cheaped out and not wired through all the pins
<ali1234> that's the same problem that KVMs have, which is why i asked about that earlier
<Bagelis> so this is permament right ?
<ali1234> more or less
<ali1234> you can always copy back the xorg.conf if it forgets the setting
<Bagelis> i'm so happy right now
<Bagelis> i wrote down the code to restore the back up if needed
<Bagelis> if i change the adapter now
<Bagelis> it wont lose settings or anything ?
<ali1234> the dvi to vga adapter? no
<ali1234> that's just a passive connector
<ali1234> there is this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1310489
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1310489 in xorg (Ubuntu) "xorg.conf overwritten by booting system" [Undecided,In progress]
<ali1234> it only seems to happen after kernel updates though
<Bagelis> if i change monitor then the graphic card will get the EDID info from the new cable right ?
<ali1234> possibly not
<ali1234> if you get a new monitor with hdmi or true dvi ports, you should delete the xorg.conf and start again
<Bagelis> so its a known bug waiting for solution ?
<ali1234> overwriting xorg.conf is "in progress" so yes
<ali1234> that's nothing to do with your troubles though
<ali1234> it's just something you might run into in the future
<Bagelis> :(
<ali1234> but if you do, just copy back the xorg.conf
<ali1234> and then reboot
<ali1234> you'll know if it happened because the login window will be low resolution again
<Bagelis> i really love linux for many reasons m8 but 1 major one is cause of plp like you who help strangers etc
<Bagelis> i cant thank you enough for the time you spent.
<ali1234> when i started on linux 10 years ago people helped me, so now i help others :)
<ali1234> also it's more like 18 years now... ouch
<Bagelis> lol
<Bagelis> the only reason i dont go for only linux pc is cause i really love playing Dota 2 with my best friends so .... but now i see that dota 2 can run in linux like in windows so i might rethink it
<ali1234> yeah, was released on steam for linux about a month ago...
<ali1234> it seems to run okay, but i don't know how to play it *shrug*
<Bagelis> well when it was released it was buggy but now i tested it and it was really smooth like windows , okay it needs some things more to be better but i'm fine atm
<ali1234> the native ports are usually pretty good
<Bagelis> well generally games is keeping me to windows
<ali1234> especially on nvidia, cos it's mostly the same code as the windows driver
<Bagelis> well i dont have bad feelings for nvidia .. yet
<Bagelis> they have great performance
#xubuntu 2014-08-05
<Bagelis> ok m8 i will go for sleep now thank you again so much for your time and help :) i hope i will see you around here again :) P.S dont be afraid not for problem this time i hope :D
<ali1234> okay, see you around :)
<Bagelis> gn guys
<abuasma> hi, morning
<abuasma> currently i'm using xubuntu 14.04, and i have a problem with my panel's here
<cfhowlett> abuasma, details.
<abuasma> somehow, i have deleted wireless network icon
<abuasma> and i cant put it back. maybe you can help me. thanks
<cfhowlett> abuasma, well you could always kill your XFCE configuration files so they'll force reset ...
<abuasma> so.. how should i do to put it back ?
<cfhowlett> abuasma, /home/.config/xfce4                    delete that file.  logout.  login.  it should reset to defaults
<abuasma> ok i'll try. thanks cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> abuasma, report results ...
<xubuntu065> I have x Ubuntu last Edition ,i have 2 partition on my hard disk the no 2 partition is always unmounted in  computer start up i formatted in ntfs
<cfhowlett> xubuntu065, what is result of terminal command: cat /etc/issue
<abuasma> ok first i put this "/home/.config/xfce4" in terminal emulator right? sorry it is my first time using linux :-D
<xubuntu065> i am sorry i'm using my mobile now  i will turn on my computer and come back
<cfhowlett> abuasma, use the file manager: thunar.  display hidden folders.  go to that folder.  rename it BACKUPxfce4
<abuasma> ok i'm open my file manager.. and what is 'thunar' anyway?
<holstein> !info thunar
<ubottu> thunar (source: thunar): File Manager for Xfce. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.3-1ubuntu5 (trusty), package size 250 kB, installed size 908 kB
<abuasma> ok i got it
<abuasma> well i cant find .config in my home folder ??
<cfhowlett> abuasma, in thunar: ctrl h         to display hidden folders
<abuasma> ok then rename folder xfce4 right?
<cfhowlett> abuasma, ... or delete it.  either way, it'll rebuild on logout/login
<abuasma> ok i've rename it than i should logout
<abuasma> thanks anyway cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> abuasma, no problem
<abuasma> ok it works cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> abuasma, remember what you did to fix it.
<abuasma> yeah thanks
<ObrienDave> !cookie | cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ObrienDave> ;P
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, thanks, amigo.
<rmzelnick> how can I change the resolution of my terminal? I'm using v86d
<rmzelnick> since I have nvidia-current
<ObrienDave> settings, display. irrc
<ObrienDave> *iirc
<rmzelnick> sorry, I meant to say how to I change the screen resolution of tty1, etc
<ObrienDave> not understanding, you can change the font size
<rmzelnick> I would like to know how can I change the resolution of my framebuffer, I'm really sorry my english is kind of bad.
<ObrienDave> no problem
<rmzelnick> :)
<Unit193> Change one of the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX options and add a vga setting in there.
<rmzelnick> ok, I'll look into that
<rmzelnick> I'll let you know if it works
<Unit193> /etc/default/grub would be the file to edit.
<wulong710> hello . when i use command nemo in terminal to open a folder, it is always occurse some warning. Anyone can give me suggestion? error log here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2237963&p=13090919#post13090919
<rmzelnick> wulong710: it's a bug
<wulong710> rmzelnick: have you ever had met this situation? Can you give me some prompt?
<rmzelnick> wulong710: Yes I have, but let me get something straight..
<rmzelnick> Xorg is running
<rmzelnick> right?
<rmzelnick> wulong710: try exporting NO_AT_BRIDGE
<rmzelnick> `export NO_AT_BRIDGE=1'
<rmzelnick> then try running nemo again
<wulong710> ok .i will try
<wulong710> rmzelnick:  resolve one problem.   It is usefull.  But still  remain some warning "(nemo:12547): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: invalid (NULL) pointer"
<wulong710> thank you  .
<Isvara> I just installed onto an SSD drive, and writes are horrendously slow. The errors start at line 1128 of this dmesg output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7958928/
<Isvara> I'm guessing there's some special SSD magic I didn't do. Can I do it now, or did I miss something during the install?
<koegs> Isvara: i would try to use a different sata port and sata cable
<Isvara> koegs: Well, well. Third cable I tried and it seems to be working now.
<ssarah> how do i add a xfce native sound control to the task bar?
<Unit193> Xfce native?
<ssarah> no, i chose xubuntu for login, but i saw no difference in xfce
<koegs> with xfce4-mixer you can add an icon to the panel
<xubuntu731> i have xubuntu last edition ,i have 2 partition on my hard disk the no. 2 partition is aalways unmounted in computer start up,i formatted in ntfs
<xubuntu731> hi
<xubuntu731> hello
<Unit193> Howdy.
<xubuntu731> i have xubuntu last edition ,i have 2 partition on my hard disk the no. 2 partition is aalways unmounted in computer start up,i formatted in ntfs
<Unit193> Yes you said that part just now.
<xubuntu731> do you have an answer
<Unit193> I presume your question is how you can have them mounted on bootup?
<xubuntu731> yes
<Unit193> I'd use fstab.
<Unit193> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<xubuntu731> can you please tell my 1,2,3 steps to solve that i'm a new linux user
<ObrienDave> how can we help you?
<xubuntu731> i have xubuntu last edition ,i have 2 partition on my hard disk the no. 2 partition is aalways unmounted in computer start up,i formatted in ntfs
<ObrienDave> ok, just a second, please
<ObrienDave> install ntfs-config
<Eldunar> hello is it possible to group up opened applications in xubuntu
<Eldunar> ?
<ObrienDave> meaning?
<knome> Eldunar, yes.
<knome> Eldunar, go to the window buttons applet options and select the grouping style
<Eldunar> when i launch for example 4 pdf files i have four seperate.... i do not know how to explain this... not windows but information in task bar
<Eldunar> Thats exactly what i want!! Thank u sooo much:)
<Eldunar> hello it is possible to make some exceptions in windows buttons applet in xubuntu? I mean to not to show button of Deadbeefplayer which icon i have i tray?
<ssarah> hei, how do I reset synaptic's fileters?
<ssarah> *filters
<ssarah> nevermind
<ssarah> synatpic filter menu is completely buggy
<ssarah> it tends to reset all filters, even existing ones, as soon as you click on them
<ssarah> great...
<ssarah> *even default ones
<xubuntu410> Excuse me, will xubuntu 14.04.1 be available for install via the Update Manager?
<wulong710>  hello. My wireless is at9287. It is unstable,  disconnect internet after running for a while. Ubuntu14.04 show me error  "ath: phy0: Failed to stop TX DMA, queues=0x18f!".   Error log is here:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2237796. Anyone had met this problem?
<xubuntu410> wulong710: looks like you're getting good support on the forum.
<james0r2> xubuntu410, yeah. i think 14.04.1 is just 14.04 + packages upgrades since that time.
<xubuntu410> jamesOr2: Probably.  But it's not available as an upgrade from the Update Manager, only 12.10.
<xubuntu410> jamesOr2: I thought it should be available after the first point release.
<wulong710>  wulong710: yes .I found it one minite ago. Thank you .
<james0r2> xubuntu410, and you're on what version now?
<xubuntu410> 12.04
<xubuntu410> (Sorry, neglected to mention that.)
<xubuntu410> "Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS"
<GridCube> !12.04
<ubottu> Xubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current !LTS release of Xubuntu.  Download at http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu  Release notes at http://xubuntu.org/news/12-04-release/
<james0r2> ahh. yeah. then you're supposed to get the LTS notification.
<xubuntu410> Yeah, and I've checked the box in Update Manager -> settings.
<xubuntu410> If I set it to "tell me about any new release", it tells me about 12.10.
<xubuntu410> If I set it to "tell me only about LTS release", it doesn't say anything is available.
<james0r2> looks like the the omg ubuntu forum there are some folks saying they aren't getting the notification either.
<james0r2> not sure.
 * xubuntu410 is glad it isn't just him.
<GridCube> LTS will only give LTS release updates
 * xubuntu410 nods.
<GridCube> you wont get 12.10, nor 13.04, nor 13.10, just 14.04
<xubuntu410> That's what I want.
<GridCube> then do sudo do-release-upgrade
<xubuntu410> Great, I'll give that a go, thanks!
<xubuntu410> Checking for a new Ubuntu release No new release found
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> go to the settings manager and look for "software and updates"
<james0r2> you on an up-to-date repo?
<xubuntu410> Just got patches on libc stuff this morning.
<xubuntu410> There is no "Software and Updates" in the settings manager.
<GridCube> there go to the third tab "updates" there check that the "notify on updates"is check to Long term releases"
<GridCube> xubuntu410, launch software-properties-gtk from a terminal
<xubuntu410> Got it.  It is indeed set to "For long-term support versions".
<GridCube> weird
<GridCube> change it to any?
<GridCube> i don't know if thats recomendable tho
<xubuntu410> If I change that to "For any new version", then update, I get notified about 12.10.
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> in the first tab are you using the main ubuntu repos?
<xubuntu410> So I'm thinking there's a trigger it's looking for somewhere in xubuntu land that it's not finding.
<xubuntu410> Top four boxes are checked.
<GridCube> yeah, but the "download from"
<GridCube> maybe the repo you are using has not mirrored the new release?
<GridCube> sorry im guessing here
<xubuntu410> Download from: "Server for United States".
<xubuntu410> GridCube: I appreciate the guesses, thanks.  (:
<GridCube> xubuntu410, mmm that should have it, try changing it to a different one?
<xubuntu410> Changing it to "Main server" doesn't have the desired result.
<james0r2> xubuntu410, you tried main server, updated and checked upgrades already?
<xubuntu410> Yes.
<xubuntu410> Trying a few different ones just in case...
<GridCube> xubuntu410, sorry, i would suggest you to fill a bug report agains do-release-upgrade and state your case
<xubuntu410> Will do.  E-mail?
<xubuntu410> Or is it on launchpad?
<GridCube> xubuntu410, it would be ubuntu-bug do-release-upgrade
<GridCube> but first try this
<GridCube> sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<xubuntu410> Ah, got it, thanks.  (:
<xubuntu410> Somethings working....
<xubuntu410> Just not sure what it is yet....
<GridCube> -d is for --devel version, it should work
<xubuntu410> "Do you want to start the upgrade?"
<xubuntu410> Not sure what upgrade it's suggesting.
<GridCube> did you remember to change the setting to long term realease back in the settings?
<GridCube> if you did then its proposing 14.04 to you
<xubuntu410> Getting out of that, and now update manager is notifying me of many new updates.
<xubuntu410> authenticate 'trusty.tar.gz' against 'trusty.tar.gz.gpg'
<GridCube> !trusty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<GridCube> :3
<xubuntu410> Oh, goodie.  It is indeed hitting 14.04.
<xubuntu410> Yay, thanks GC!
<GridCube> nvm
<xubuntu410> "nvm"?
<GridCube> nevermind
<xubuntu410> Oh.
<xubuntu410> So how do I kick this upstairs now?
<GridCube> sorry?
<xubuntu410> Should I report this as a bug still?
<xubuntu410> Strange that it works only in devel version.
<xubuntu410> Schrodinbug.
<GridCube> maybe, i don't know, i don't think it would harm if you report it :) probably theres a report already tho
<xubuntu410> Oh, it's not devel mode for the tool.  It's installing a devel release.
<xubuntu410> So it looks like 14.04.1 hasn't been marked as stable yet.
<GridCube> mmhm, that might be it
<xubuntu410> Meh, it'll do.
<xubuntu410> If I hit bugs then it'll help make it stable.
<xubuntu410> Thank you for your help!
<GridCube> no problem
<xubuntu410> GridCube: upgrade completed with some errors.  Gonna kick the box now and see how she does.  If you don't hear from me again, all is well.  Thanks again!  (:
<GridCube> xubuntu410,
<GridCube> before you do remenber to clean your ~/.config directory so you get default desktop settings
<xubuntu410> Will do, thanks!
<GridCube> they changed a whole lot
<GridCube> purging ~/.config/xfce4 will make things easier for you
<xubuntu410> mv .config/ .config-10.04
<GridCube> sure, that will remove all the configs :)
<GridCube> also 12.04
<xubuntu410> Eh, that's what I meant....
<GridCube> very well
<xubuntu410> Living in the past...  (:
 * xubuntu410 takes a deep breath, and........
<Luyin> ... and?
<ves> hi
<ves> just instaled xubuntu 12.04 in an old Packard Bell Hera C Laptop
<ves> the physical secondary button is broken, and the right click on the touch pad is not working neither
<ves> I would like to know how can I create a keyboard map to simulate a right click when pressing CTRL + LeftClick
<baizon> ves: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingTouchpadDetection
<ves> thanks for the link
<ves> i just download enable-rightbutton.sh
<ves> but I get this message: porperty Synaptys Soft Button Areas doesn't exist. you need to specify its type and format
<ves> lookin in google now
<ves> just followed instructions from here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/944961
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 944961 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "Can't enable Right Button Area on Elantech ETPS/2 Clickpad" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ves> I was able to get the 4 value parameters
<ves> but when trying to run xinput set-prop devId 324 .....
<ves> it says that property 324 doesn't exists
<derek-g> sometimes I cannot open sftp folder in thunar without restarting.
<derek-g> I get messages like this:"The name :1.900 was not provided by any .service files"
<derek-g> do I need to reset sftp mounts somehow? how?
<xubuntu801> i am just testing this
<xubuntu801> i am doing a install of xubuntu
<Hedgework> hi
<xubuntu801> i hope the graphics works better on this machin then linux mint 13 did.
<Hedgework> Above all else, choose your graphics card carefully. :)
<bekks> xubuntu801: which graphics adapter do you have then?
<xubuntu801> i use the one onboard a old dell optiplex gx260
<Unit193> Ah, so 82845G/GL?
<xubuntu801> i dont have all numbers i my head but it seems right
<Unit193> Have fun. :P
<Unit193> At least true color is the default again.
<xubuntu801> for curiousa when i am looking for programs to install in linux mint 13, i can not read the small text under programname.
<ali1234> i've got one of those
<ali1234> did you have to replace all the capacitors yet?
<xubuntu801>  no
<xubuntu801> but i think i have a bad dvd reader
<ali1234> if it randomly crashes or turns off its the capacitors
<xubuntu801> on the motherboard or powersupply
<ali1234> motherboard
<ali1234> wow they got sued over it, i didn't know that: http://www.maximumpc.com/article/home/dell_settles_court_over_alleged_defective_capacitor_cover-
<xubuntu801> no fun replacing caps on motherboard
<ali1234> it's fairly easy to do and you can buy a kit with all the right caps
<ali1234> probably not worth it now though, the kit would cost more than the PC is worth
<xubuntu801> i believe so
<ali1234> i got mine for free because it died and dell just sent us a new one
<ali1234> (at work)
<xubuntu801> my install is done now, and need to reboot
<xubuntu801> have a nice evening all
<xubuntu801> and thanx for all info
<megalo> hello
<megalo> hello how lock numlock at boot ? (xubuntu 14.04)
<megalo> sorry for my english, i'm french
<ObrienDave> settings, keyboard, top of window
<megalo> restore numlock.... no effect, activated or not
<ObrienDave> check the box, it stays how it was when rebooting
<megalo> i try
<megalo> thanks :-)
<megalo> bye
<mission> how can I post a feature request for the next xubuntu release? :D
<Hedgework> mission: That would either go in an issue tracker...which one (Xubuntu, Ubuntu, some smaller *buntu team, or upstream) depends on the request...if you expand we can point you in the right direction.
<Hedgework> mission: also, if in doubt, patches are welcome ;)
<elfy> mission: first place would be the -devel mailing list, xubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com but also read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Processes release cycle
<mission> Thank you! There is just 1 thing I really miss: the "Wacom Tablet" GUI tool from Ubuntu. For some reason it doesn't start in Xubuntu
<Hedgework> mission: have you looked for it in the repos?
<mission> it's available in the Ubuntu Software Center as 'Wacom Tablet' but it doesn't seem to work with XFCE :(
<elfy> that would probably be a bug then mission :)
<elfy> have you tried running it from a terminal?
<brainwash> you've already filed a bug report some time ago
<brainwash> bug 1325274
<ubottu> bug 1325274 in wacom-tools (Ubuntu) "Wacom Control Panel GUI doesn't work on Xubuntu 14.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1325274
<brainwash> it this the same issue?
<elfy> thanks brainwash
<mission> yup it's the same one :( still no idea how to make it to work
<brainwash> mission: so, the "Wacom Tablet" GUI tool from ubuntu is actually an applet for the gnome control center
<brainwash> therefore, it will be only visible in the gnome control center
<mission> :( does it mean I'd have to ask XFCE team to include a similar solution instead?
<brainwash> not sure if there is any similar solution
<brainwash> a solution which does not heavily depend on GNOME or KDE libraries and running daemons
<brainwash> you should be able to install the gnome control center (+ additional packages for the wacom applet) in xubuntu
<brainwash> hopefully it will work just fine :)
<xubuntu929> Hi all -- I have a question about session manager -- does anyone have any expertise?
<mission> I think I'm gonna try, but could it break my desktop anyhow? :D
<elfy> I can boot a vm to check
<brainwash> mission: well, it could mess with your desktop
<brainwash> adachan: just ask your actual question
<adachan> i am running some rsyncs that will take weeks to complete (TBs and TBs)
<adachan> and id like to not have to restart these evertime i log in -- if I use xrdp i can save this session but xrdp is quite buggy
<adachan> ive noticed that the session manager doesnt really seem to save the session, but rather the apps that were running -- is this correct, or am I doing something wrong?
<brainwash> yes, it basically just launches the previous apps and tries to assign them to the correct workspace if possible
<adachan> ahhh -- ok thats perfect - it wont do what I want, but good to know
<adachan> thanks!
<koegs> adachan: if you want to keep the rsync process running, why not start it in a screen/tmux/byobu-session?
<adachan> the process does keep running when i exit the ssh Y session that i forward xfce-desktop
<adachan> but i can never get back into this when i log in again
<adachan> im not familiar with screen/tmux/byobu -- can you give a quick description of what it does?
<koegs> if you start the rsync in a byobu-session, it will keep running if you just "detach" from the byobu-session
<adachan> can that session be logged into from multiple systems
<koegs> yes, indeed
<koegs> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Byobu
<adachan> ok -- thanks -- lemme go read about this
<elfy> mission: so *have* you tried running it from a terminal ?
<mission> elfy: nope, actually I dunno what the exact name is and not sure how to find it
<elfy> try wacompl
<mission> not found :(
<elfy> mission: just caught up - so you've not actually installed it yet? the unity control centre or whatever it's called?
<mission> I do have it installed using Control Centre, but it doesn't show me the name so I'm not sure how to start it from the console :(
<elfy> mmm - I'm just updating a vm to look
<elfy> would have been quicker to reinstall that ...
<xubuntu090> hi guys! first time for me here... can't find a way to set the resolution of my notebook! Olvetti Olibook P1500... only resolution 640x480
<cookieburra> hi there :)
<cookieburra> I'd check if that is not a driver issue
<cookieburra> I can't find the type of GPU you have there
#xubuntu 2014-08-06
<xubuntu985> This is a test---please disregard.
<zacwalls> okay now how do i do a fresh install of 14.04.1 i dont really know how to do one but i kind of do. i know i need a stick wich i have on hand but...i dont know what to do after that.
<zacwalls> okay now how do i do a fresh install of 14.04.1 i dont really know how to do one but i kind of do. i know i need a stick wich i have on hand but...i dont know what to do after that.
<like2omg> Hello. I have been having an issue reinstalling Xubuntu 14.04 for dual-boot on my ASUS laptop. EFI/legacy doesn't matter. Chokes right after GRUB2 downloads, during its install.
<like2omg> My laptop is (U)EFI style with GPT partition table. Windows 8.1 is currently happy to run in legacy mode.
<like2omg> My method of installation is USB as I don't have any DVDs nor access to plug directly into the router/modem (defeats alternate/mini installation method).
<like2omg> I also don't know how to remaster (correct terminology?) an .iso via. Windows 8.1. Any help greatly appreciated (and thanks to all people involved in Xubuntu, creating it, or even providing support!)
<Kekai> Hello
<Kekai> I just downloaded and installed the palemoon browser, just coming off google chrome, I was wondering if there was a way to get rid of the title bar at the top for more screen space
<ObrienDave> i think, Window Manager Tweaks, Accessibility tab, hide frame of window when maximized. iirc
<xangua> https://addons.mozilla.org/es/firefox/addon/hide-caption-titlebar-plus-sma/
<Kekai> I tried that
<Kekai> It doesnt seem to work now
<Kekai> it did for 2 days
<MFranciscoG> some of you speak spanish?
<cfhowlett> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ObrienDave> MFranciscoG, most of us do speak english. your support question?
<xubuntu554> I just installed Xubuntu 14.04 32 bit on my old DELL LATITUDE 600 laptop. I can search Wireless network but cannot connect to home wifi. It finds my home wifi but giving error when I enter password. can someone help?? need wifi connectivity as the first step. intel pro wireless adapter is installed on the system and I can see drivers also installed.
<holstein> xubuntu554: i would just remove the access point from the list.. sounds like you just have a password issue.. i have also had keyboard issues there at that stage that i assumed were wifi issues
<xubuntu554> I have windows laptop and macbook as well. tested on both by removing wireless and connecting back using same password. no issue and directly connected. but not on this laptop.
<xubuntu554> how to remove access point from the list ?
<holstein> xubuntu554: sure.. im saying, you have put the password in incorrectly once, and thats causing the issue. or, the number lock or something on the keyboard..
<holstein> xubuntu554: i right click on the connection manage and view connections and remove past attempts..
<xubuntu554> not password issue as I can read the password when I enter. there is an option to check to view the password when I enter
<holstein> !wifi | xubuntu554
<ubottu> xubuntu554: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<holstein> xubuntu554: then, wire up, and make sure you have all updates applied.. "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<xubuntu554> did that step
<holstein> xubuntu554: that step? what step?
<holstein> xubuntu554: you have checked for and applied all upgrades? and rebooted into the latest kernel?
<xubuntu554> connected to wired network and installed all the updates
<xubuntu554> installed updates by searching in software updates. not upgrade.
<holstein> xubuntu554: i would confirm that my hardware is working properly.. i would try other live CD's or supported operating systems.. i would try doing *exactly* what i suggested above if you feel you have not installed all upgrades
<xubuntu554> I had Windows XP before on this and wireless was working on that.
<xubuntu554> it is just after installing Xubuntu, here it is not connecting.
<xubuntu554> I believe hardware is working as the wireless networks are detecting. it is just when I enter password, it is not connecting and asking for password again.
<xubuntu554> is there any logs that I can review and see if any errors generating?
<holstein> xubuntu554: try and be certain.. if you "believe", just try and isolate that and test.. with a live CD or supported operating system
<xubuntu554> ok will check out with live CD or other OS. Thanks.
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/258616/how-can-i-debug-my-wireless-problem
<holstein> though, i think your issue is going to come down to something much simpler.. feel free and try #ubuntu as well cheers and good luck
<xubuntu554> Ubuntu is making laptop too slow as It has only 1 GB RAM. but Xubuntu is working fine so far except this wireless connection
<xubuntu554> checking the link which you just sent
<holstein> xubuntu554: xubuntu *is* ubuntu, friend.. im suggesting trying #ubuntu , the channel..
<xubuntu554> hmmm k.
<holstein> xubuntu554: has the device *ever* worked in linux?
<xubuntu554> yes I had installed CentOS last year and it was working. after that had XP on that till yesterday when I installed Xubuntu.
<xubuntu554> I ran this command: dmesg | grep <your module>
<xubuntu554> I can see message : fatal interrupt. Scheduling firmware restart
<holstein> ok.. you can try a more populous channel, such as #ubuntu, where someone may be able to look at a paste of that and help.. otherwise, i personally  try live CD's til something supports the hardware, and im sure its functioning.. then, i'll just swap chips out if needed..
<xubuntu554> k
<xubuntu042> hello every
<xubuntu042> how can i fix chromium tab list Garbled
<xubuntu042> hello every,,'
<xubuntu042> how can i fix chromium tab list Garbled
<xubuntu042> hello anyone in there
<cfhowlett> xubuntu042, you are seen
<james0r2> xubuntu042, perhaps be more specific with your description of the problem and/or provide a screenshot of the issue.
 * ObrienDave drums fingers
<samwisegamgee> What are the xubuntu-restricted extras used for?  What purpose do they serve?
<cfhowlett> samwisegamgee, stop playing.  as we told you in the main channel several times ... all this was explained an hour ago.
<ObrienDave> !crosspost | samwisegamgee
<ubottu> samwisegamgee: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<samwisegamgee> Ok, I will google, "xubuntu-restricted extras" and see what I find, since you have no knowledge of those extras
<cfhowlett> ... lol
<ObrienDave> samwisegamgee, no, we have no interest in helping you because you DON'T listen
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, no no - let him throw his passive-aggressive insults
<ObrienDave> cfhowlett, ok, my bad, sorry, snark away ;P
<samwisegamgee> I reviewed your instructions with respect to xubuntu restricted extras, and it appears that they serve no useful purpose.  However, I think the Synaptic Package Manager is useful
<cfhowlett> samwisegamgee, so your probllem is solved then?  good work!
<samwisegamgee> I am still going to google "xubuntu-restricted-extras" to reinforce my decision about their being useless
<ObrienDave> have fun
<samwisegamgee> Does anyone know how to use APT?
<knome> samwisegamgee, ask the real question and let's find out.
<samwisegamgee> It's called Advanced Package Tool
<samwisegamgee> I'm using Xubuntu 14.04, so does that mean it's already built into my system?
<knome> yes.
<samwisegamgee> Ok, how come I can't find it anywhere?
<knome> samwisegamgee, unless you don't have a real support question, please stop messing around.
<ObrienDave> you run it with the command apt-get
<cfhowlett> samwisegamgee, given your history, you really should stop
<samwisegamgee> I cann only find Ubuntu Software Centre
<cfhowlett> samwisegamgee, but if you actually want to learn, open a terminal, enter this command: man apt                      READ the information
<samwisegamgee> ok
<cfhowlett> !manual | samwisegamgee
<ubottu> samwisegamgee: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<samwisegamgee> thanks
<samwisegamgee> Does anyone know how to use the Software Updater?
<samwisegamgee> For Xubuntu 14.04
<samwisegamgee> The ubuntu channel doen't know anything about the Software Updater, apparently, I already asked
<samwisegamgee> Is there another channel to get information on the software Updater for Xubuntu?
<bazhang> samwisegamgee, its the same as ubuntu, apart from the GUI on top
<cfhowlett> samwisegamgee, same process, different look.  xubuntu = ubuntu
<samwisegamgee> can you send me a link for a tutorial on using the ubuntu software updater?
<cfhowlett> samwisegamgee, read the Ubuntu Manual for same
<samwisegamgee> from the terminal?
<cfhowlett> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bazhang> !apt-get | samwisegamgee
<ubottu> samwisegamgee: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<samwisegamgee> that's the wrong manual, I'm not using Uubntu 13.10
<bazhang> read all about apt-get there samwisegamgee
<bazhang> samwisegamgee, nothing's changed that much
<bazhang> samwisegamgee, like I just said read the info on apt-get I just gave you
<cfhowlett> samwisegamgee, few changes = still valid
<cfhowlett> samwisegamgee, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareUpdates
<samwisegamgee> Will that manual help me to choose the right categories for Ubuntu software updater?
<cfhowlett> samwisegamgee, just leave the defaults in most cases works fine
<bazhang> you want "from the command line" samwisegamgee <-----> apt-get is the one you want , the link I just gave you. take some time to read the links we've already given you, which is quite a few.
<cfhowlett> samwisegamgee, in other words ... nothing to choose.  don't mess with until you know what you're doing
<samwisegamgee> there is nothing in that manual about Canonical Partners, I'll check the other manual
<samwisegamgee> should I look for Canonical partners in the Index?
<bazhang> samwisegamgee, have you already finished the apt-get stuff?
<cfhowlett> samwisegamgee, asking the questions you actually are seeking answers to would help.  read the index
<samwisegamgee> No, I am still trying to figure out how to user the software updater
<samwisegamgee> I am looking for information on Canonical partners
<bazhang> samwisegamgee, and we have given you links explaining exactly that, several of them
<samwisegamgee> to see if I need to check them in my software updater
<bazhang> !partner | samwisegamgee
<ubottu> samwisegamgee: Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<cfhowlett> samwisegamgee, it's a huge waste of time to keep asking questions and then refuse to read the informative information provided.  suggest your stop doing that.
<samwisegamgee> I am reading the manuals
<samwisegamgee> I am looking in the index for Canonical Partners
<zacwalls> 7 hrs now i have been trying to get help
<cfhowlett> zacwalls, for instant support, go to canonical and pay.  for support from the volunteers here, follow the guidelines and be patient
<zacwalls> i have done all of that friend
<bazhang> zacwalls, have you been crossposting in multiple channels?
<samwisegamgee> they don't like when we do that
<zacwalls> okay sure
<bazhang> so whats the question then zacwalls
<samwisegamgee> is there a canonical channel here?
<cfhowlett> samwisegamgee, nope.
<samwisegamgee> looks like there is a private one, but it's restricted
<knome> samwisegamgee, unless you have a real support question and are willing to read the answer people give you, please leave
<samwisegamgee> ok, I'll just spend a few hours reading the manuals instead of looking for quick solutions to my problems.
<knome> samwisegamgee, have fun.
<cfhowlett> samwisegamgee, good move.  enjoy the learning.
<samwisegamgee> I should get the book, reading a manual on a computer screen for three hours is taxing on the eyes
<knome> samwisegamgee, this is not a general chatter channel, so please stop posting irrelevant comments (especially as you are told to do so several times)
<nomic> wow ... the robot
<cfhowlett> nomic, ???
<zacwalls> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7968696/
<samwisegamgee> I asked one simple question about the software updater, and I always get the same answer: don't ask us, spend a few hours reading the manuals, then figure out your own answer
<cfhowlett> samwisegamgee, right.  so stop posting, go learning.
<nomic> i love xubuntu man *choke*
<nomic> its beautiful
<cfhowlett> samwisegamgee, or, pay for support from canonical.  every one of learns to manage their machine.  if you don't want to do that, you really should consider a different OS
<cfhowlett> nomic, please ask your *buntu support question.  for general chitchat: #ubuntu-offtopic
<nomic> i jus tgot told not to ask a support question in xubuntyy-offtopic .. now you do this to me
<nomic> bbl
<samwisegamgee> Ok, I will leave Canonical unchecked for now in my software updater, then spend a few hours reading the manuals
<kj4> i got kicked out of ubuntu-offtopic once
<zacwalls> that was my question
<knome> kj4, that's not the place to discuss that.
<nomic> lol
<knome> zacwalls, looks like your DNS servers aren't working.
<kj4> they said I was "ontopic"  sheesh
<zacwalls> i use a eth0 network
<nomic> why does it say that only root can do "mount -t tmpfs -o size=256M tmpfs /tmp/ramdisk/"
<zacwalls> irrelevance i know
<nomic> its just a  simple mount .. is it because its tmpfs?
<zacwalls> what do i do?
<kj4> nomic: put sudo in front of that
<nomic> i know this .. but why does it require sudo
<kj4> mount req's root
<knome> nomic, i believe so.
<nomic> my other mount (filing system) does not require 'root'
<nomic> mount does not require root
<kj4> what is it mounting?
<nomic> ok thanks knome
<zacwalls> any suggestions?
<nomic>  "mount -t tmpfs -o size=256M tmpfs /tmp/ramdisk/"
<knome> nomic, you can add it to fstab with the user option and you should be able to mount it as a regular user
<nomic> i can do that from fstab?
<nomic> so I allocate ramdisk using a startup
<nomic> or on startup .. then it'll fstab mount it
<Unit193> 'mount -a` can be run as user and will mount all things in fstab.
<knome> sure, i see no reason why you couldn't do that
<nomic> thanks
<nomic> want a ramdisk on bootup
<nomic> mounted
<cfhowlett> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nomic> i can see that being problematic as I have to run a script to create the ramdisk before it gets  to fstab
<zacwalls> no ubuntu 14.04 for me.
<knome> zacwalls, try running 'do-release-upgrade -d'
<zacwalls> oksy
<zacwalls> same
<knome> zacwalls, the upgrade script isn't even trying to upgrade to trusty, it is trying to get the quantal update which obviously *shouldn't* be available because it's EOL
<zacwalls> okay well i have been trying to do a fresh install all day.
<cfhowlett> zacwalls, get the 14.04.1 torrent and clean install.  if you have your home set in its own partition, you'll be able to keep your data
<zacwalls> your little op kicked me from #ubuntu
<cfhowlett> zacwalls, he's not my op and he had reason.
<zacwalls> he thought he had one
<cfhowlett> zacwalls, suggest you stay on topic here ...
<zacwalls> sure
<zacwalls> so i cant boot the iso from anything
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | zacwalls, verify the ISO, verify the USB
<ubottu> zacwalls, verify the ISO, verify the USB: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<zacwalls> i did and it verified and everything, still cant boot.
<cfhowlett> zacwalls, what error message?
<zacwalls> there wasnt one
<samwisegamgee> you got any other manuals I can read through to learn more about the Canonical Partners?
<cfhowlett> samwisegamgee, look on the canonical site
<cfhowlett> www.canonical.com
<samwisegamgee> there was no useful informattion abgout the Canonical Partners from the manuals you linked me to
<samwisegamgee> ok, thannks
<zacwalls> there was a user and his nick was somthing like alfonsojonny_ you would help me by reviewing the logs and telling me his nick,
<samwisegamgee> It looks like the Canonical partners are reliable, well at least some of them, does that mean it's ok to check them off in my updater?
<cfhowlett> samwisegamgee, yes, it's OK
<zacwalls> still need help
<cfhowlett> samwisegamgee, for in depth ubuntu user mastery and information:  http://www.amazon.com/Official-Ubuntu-Book-8th/dp/013390539X/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1407317087&sr=1-4&keywords=ubuntu+user
<samwisegamgee> great, I just spent an hour going to links, looking up indexes and manuals for something that would normally take about 5 secs if I was using Windows
<kj4> samwisegamgee: I knew you'd understand! welcome!
<samwisegamgee> thanks, cfhowlett, that book is way cheaper than the Ultimate Unix Guide, which is good
<cfhowlett> samwisegamgee, see your local library.  in fact, see your local linux / ubuntu user group.  less aggravating than IRC and there's often beer.
<samwisegamgee> I thought all the user groups were here, at least the best ones
<zacwalls> hello?
<samwisegamgee> I got Your UNIX/Linux the Ultimate Guide from the university library
<cfhowlett> samwisegamgee, university is also a worthy resource.
<samwisegamgee> I wish I had my own hard copy, but it's really expensive
<samwisegamgee> the first 80 pages is straightforward, but it gets coomplicated after that, and that book link you sent me looks better, cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> samwisegamgee, use what works.   irc is only ONE source of support - and not necessarily the best one.  also see ubuntu forums
<samwisegamgee> thanks cfhowlett, yeah the ubuntu forums are useful for troubleshooting
<cfhowlett> samwisegamgee, and mailing lists.  see your ubuntu menu for community support and/or documentation.
<zacwalls> am i gonna get help?
<knome> !patience | zacwalls
<ubottu> zacwalls: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<zacwalls> im trying to install ubuntu 14.04
<knome> zacwalls, and remember we are all volunteers here.
<knome> zacwalls, we know. please wait until somebody who knows the answer comes around, and check the other sites while you wait.
<zacwalls> --__--
<zacwalls> will you unban me from ubuntu
<knome> zacwalls, you can discuss that on #ubuntu-ops.
<zleap> hello
<cfhowlett> zleap, greetings.  ask you ubuntu questions
<zleap> when i try and login I get taken back to the login screen
<zleap> xubuntu 14.04
<cfhowlett> zleap, login loop.  ask in #ubuntu
<zleap> ok
<phasip> I was updating to 14.04 and messed up all my ppas, now after the update I cannot find xubuntu-desktop package anymore and my desktop does not work after login (only black)
<phasip> Could this be a ppa problem or some other problem?
<samwisegamgee> Does xubuntu use .rpm packages?
<phasip> no, .deb
<brainwash> phasip: same problem when using the guest account?
<phasip> brainwash: No, actually the guest account seems to work =/
<phasip> thanks brainwash! I removed .config/xfce4 and it started working! Is the xubuntu-desktop package removed or is that still a problem?
<brainwash> aren't you able to reinstall it?
<phasip> No, it cant find the package ("unable to locate package xubuntu-desktop")
<brainwash> what does "apt-cache policy xubuntu-desktop" return?
<phasip> unable to locate package
<brainwash> that's odd
<phasip> I remember removing it to be able to update, thats why I'm trying to install it
<brainwash> can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list pls
<knome> phasip, ^run this in terminal: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<phasip> Yeah I think they are the problem, wait
<phasip> 7970004
<phasip> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7970004
<knome> phasip, you haven't enable the universe repositories.
<knome> !info xubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> xubuntu-desktop (source: xubuntu-meta): Xubuntu desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.180 (trusty), package size 3 kB, installed size 44 kB
<phasip> Ah!
<phasip> Thanks!
<samwisegamgee> What purpose does the java runtime environment using GIJ/Classpath (gcj-jre) serve as an optional add-on to LibreOffice for Xubuntu?
<knome> samwisegamgee, please stop asking random questions for which you don't even want the answer.
<knome> samwisegamgee, consider that as the last warning before you are removed from the channel.
<samwisegamgee> Questions related to Libre Office are not acceptable in this channel?
<samwisegamgee> the xubuntu software centre says the Muon Package Manager is for KDE, but can I use it with Xubuntu 14.04?
<cfhowlett> samwisegamgee, yes
<deshipu> yes, it will just install a lot of kde-related packages
<deshipu> and might look a little different than other application in styling details
<cfhowlett> samwisegamgee, this
<samwisegamgee> no wonder it takes up so much memory
<baizon> deshipu: "just"?
<cfhowlett> samwisegamgee, if you're memory sensitive, suggest you use lubuntu - bit lighter than xubuntu
<samwisegamgee> I got plenty of hard drive space, 500 GB
<samwisegamgee> but may be my processor is slow
<samwisegamgee> Muon might slow down my PC if I install it
<samwisegamgee> I got an AMD Athlon 64 processor 3200+, 2 GHz size, 3 GHz capacity
<cfhowlett> samwisegamgee, so ... don't
<cfhowlett> samwisegamgee, lubuntu is optimized for lower specification hardware.  xubuntu also does a pretty decent job.  when you start tweaking and twerking as you are determined to do ... things change.  Your choice.  Your responsibility.
<samwisegamgee> I wanted to use Muon to get better descriptions of the add ons for Libre Office
<Luyin> samwisegamgee: maybe you just wish to install the libreoffice package via terminal or via synaptic. <sarcasm>but installing a lot of different package management systems seems like a really good idea, too. </sarcasm> why do you ask the same things in many different channels and don't use the offered help?
 * cfhowlett grabs a bag of popcorn and sits back to watch the thread ...
<cfhowlett> samwisegamgee, *stupid question* I know but ... have your actually installed ANYTHING today?
<samwisegamgee> I will try looking on Youtube for better information about the Libre Office add ons I need, since none of the IRC channels were very informative and my google searches were not helpful
<cfhowlett> samwisegamgee, you mean ... instead of looking on the libreoffice site?  OK>  head to youtube
<samwisegamgee> I installed the Synaptic Package Manager
<samwisegamgee> Yeah, the Libre Office website was not helpful, nor were its forums
<cfhowlett> samwisegamgee, so you know how to install software.  Install it, test it and decide if you need it.
<cfhowlett> samwisegamgee, if you don't like/need it, delete it.  done.
<samwisegamgee> I also followed your advice about installing xubuntu restricted extras successfully, thanks
<cfhowlett> samwisegamgee, sounds like you'
<cfhowlett> you've figured out quite a few things today.  Progress!
<samwisegamgee> Yes, but I never expected the Libre Office add ons to be so challenging.  I didn't realize that installing Libre Office would be so difficult
<Luyin> samwisegamgee: what add-ons do you actually need?
<cfhowlett> samwisegamgee, what makes you think you need the add-ons?  have you USED the program and found shortcomings?
<samwisegamgee> I just neede the add ons that will help me do word processing on Libre Office, and for using PDFs
<samwisegamgee> and using various fonts
<cfhowlett> samwisegamgee, librewriter.
<samwisegamgee> yes
<cfhowlett> samwisegamgee, pdf printing is supported.  no add -on
<cfhowlett> samwisegamgee, fonts don't come from libreoffice.  install the fonts and then choose them with libreoffice
<samwisegamgee> version 4.3 has add ons for manipulating PDFs, I think
<samwisegamgee> but that verrsion is not suppported by my package manager
<cfhowlett> samwisegamgee, so use the  terminal.
<samwisegamgee> use the terminal to install LibreOffice 4.3?
<cfhowlett> samwisegamgee, of course.  the package manager merely gives you a nice gui.  the REAL work is terminal based.   remember those APT links you didn't feel like reading?  all explained there
<baizon> samwisegamgee: http://askubuntu.com/questions/505368/how-to-update-libreoffice-from-4-2-to-4-3-in-ubuntu-14-04-1-lts
<cfhowlett> samwisegamgee, sudo apt-get install pacakgename
<cfhowlett> samwisegamgee, in face you could even download the .deb directly from libreoffice and use the terminal to install that way as well.
<cfhowlett> in *fact*
<samwisegamgee> that still doesn't help me figure out how to install Libre office, unless I can do it all with the terminal
<knome> samwisegamgee, sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<cfhowlett> samwisegamgee, see you're doing it again.  sudo apt-get install libreoffice                READ
<samwisegamgee> Ok, I'll read baizon's link, and see if that helps
<cfhowlett> lol.    i'm so done.
<cfhowlett> OK
<samwisegamgee> Read it where?
<samwisegamgee> does that command line produce a man before it installs LibreOffice?
<cfhowlett> samwisegamgee, dude.  you were sent the command THREE TIMES and didn't read it so .. no more
 * cfhowlett thinks " fair enough" 
<samwisegamgee> test
<knome> samwisegamgee, now stop playing or you will get banned.
<samwisegamgee> installing software is not playing, a lot of time and money is involved, so I hope you will respect the rules, knome
<knome> samwisegamgee, the feeling is mutual; though there is no money involved.
<cfhowlett> money?  MONEY?  no I KNOW you here to waste time
<knome> samwisegamgee, i've sent you the guidelines for reference.
<samwisegamgee> thanks, knome
<knome> samwisegamgee, and remember, it's your last chance to follow them
<samwisegamgee> Ok, I will read them again, knome
<Luyin> samwisegamgee: this might help (really the last thing for today): http://explainshell.com/explain?cmd=sudo+apt-get+install+libreoffice
<samwisegamgee> thanks, Luyin
<samwisegamgee> but knome expelled me from this channel, and I lost one of the links posted in this room related to Libre Office installation, I can't even remember who posted it
<Luyin> <baizon> samwisegamgee: http://askubuntu.com/questions/505368/how-to-update-libreoffice-from-4-2-to-4-3-in-ubuntu-14-04-1-lts
<samwisegamgee> yes, it was baizon, thanks
<Luyin> sry for highlighting
<samwisegamgee> the highlighting is good
<samwisegamgee> I will bookmark the links in case I get expelled again
<samwisegamgee> cfhowlett, you still here?
<knome> samwisegamgee, if you have a support question, just ask it. no need to ping specific people.
<samwisegamgee> http://askubuntu.com/questions/505368/how-to-update-libreoffice-from-4-2-to-4-3-in-ubuntu-14-04-1-lts ....that link makes sense, except for the part about ppa, I will try googling to make sense of ppa
<knome> samwisegamgee, you don't need to tell us you are googling.
<streamingindie> Hey all, I am wondering why my bootable flash won't load on a HP vista machine.. Is there a trick I am missing?
<streamingindie> I loaded the bios and it does go to the flash with a bootable xubuntu image as described in the instructions, but all I get is flashing curser line at the top left of the screen.
<GridCube> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<GridCube> streamingindie, ^
<GridCube> uefi machines don't see traditional boot partitions as booteable
<GridCube> you need to disable them or enable the boot of legacy devices
<Shane___> I need to get sudo access, but my main account somehow has no access and when I try to do something where sudo is needed, it says access denied due to an incorrect password
<ObrienDave> then your password is wrong
<Shane___> How...I just used it to log in
<Shane___> caps lock is not on, num lock is on, and I have tried ove 10 times
<ObrienDave> that is strange
<Shane___> ya no kidding...I have no clue why and I cant find anywhere else where someone is having this problem
<ObrienDave> that is beyond my knowledge. hang out for a while, someone will come by that can help you
<ObrienDave> you might try asking in main channel also. #ubuntu
<GridCube> Shane___, how are you trying to use sudo?
<Shane___> To download java
<Shane___> sudo then the command to download java
<GridCube> ah... how
<ObrienDave> paste your command please
<GridCube> sudo apt-get install java?
<Shane___> sudo add-apt-respository ppa:webup8team/java -y   I was also getting the same error when trying to install amd drivers
<GridCube> Shane___, could you pastebin the result of that please?
<ObrienDave> hmm, looks right. how long have you been having this issue?
<Shane___> I just made the switch from windows 7 yesterday..I have nothing to go back to so I would like to have this solved:P
<Shane___> looks like this   shane@Shane-HP-ProBook-4545s:~$ sudo add-apt-respository ppa:webup8team/java -y [sudo] password for shane:  Sorry, try again. [sudo] password for shane:
<Shane___> idk how to pastebin, so I hope that works
<ObrienDave> you're fine
<Shane___> k
<ObrienDave> nothing wrong with single line pastes. when people want to send more than 5, the flood bot kicks in
<Shane___> ahh ok nice to know
<zacwalls> so im tring  to write an iso to disk...its being difficult
<Shane___> so no one has any help?
<bazhang> using what tool zacwalls
<zacwalls> a cd-r
<bazhang> thats not a tool
<xubuntu594> what is the problem shine?
<xubuntu594> *shane
<zacwalls> what is?
<bazhang> unetbootin
<Shane___> xubuntu I have no sudo acces and I have no clue why
<ObrienDave> Shane___, i don't know how to fix that issue
<Shane___> well this is what I was affraid of...
<xubuntu594> does it give an error message when using sudo?
<Shane___> nope just like my password is incorrect, but I am 100% sure that it is correct
<bazhang> zacwalls, what version of xubuntu, and how large is the iso
<ObrienDave> his password works for login but not for sudo access
<xubuntu594> hmm
<zacwalls> iso is a few kb and xubuntu 12.04
<bazhang> a few kb?
<zacwalls> yes
<bazhang> that cannot be right
<xubuntu594> as a workaround you could set a password for root
<zacwalls> long story
<knome> xubuntu594, nope.
<xubuntu594> ?
<knome> Shane___, don't set the root password.
<bazhang> zacwalls, what version of xubuntu
<knome> xubuntu594, setting the root password is unsupported.
<zacwalls> 12.04
<Shane___> Idk what else to do....I cant do anything but browse the web now
<bazhang> zacwalls, the xubuntu iso is much larger than a few kb
<zacwalls> oh no its...a long story
<xubuntu594> i understand, but if he desperately needs root access?
<bazhang> zacwalls, that does not matter, the iso is just not that size
<ObrienDave> Shane___, patience please, we'll get it sorted
<zacwalls> i burn it before
<knome> xubuntu594, nope. that just makes things worse. just please do not do, or suggest, that.
<Shane___> kk...
<xubuntu594> okay!
<bazhang> zacwalls, your issue is the iso is failed download, get a new one
<zacwalls> --__--
<zacwalls> it has downloaded before
<zacwalls> just incorrectly
<bazhang> zacwalls, let us know when that is done, and then tell us the real size
<zacwalls> i dont know how to download
<ObrienDave> zacwalls, and do a md5 on the file when complete
<bazhang> zacwalls, use an internet browser
<ObrienDave> or a torrent client. faster and less bandwidth on the ubuntu servers
<zacwalls> ......friend i have an iso that i have been tryng to burn, let alone use a stick. i dont know how to
<zacwalls> iso is for windows
<bazhang> zacwalls, it's a windows iso?
<zacwalls> no
<bazhang> <zacwalls> iso is for windows
<ObrienDave> no, ISO is a disk image for burning to DVD or USB stick
<zacwalls> ubuntu 14.04.1 for ubuntu 64bit
<zacwalls> for win i ment
<bazhang> zacwalls, and whats the size of that
<zacwalls> 1 or 2 gigs
<bazhang> zacwalls, that will not fit on a cd
<zacwalls> but it will on a 8 gb usb that i have
<bazhang> zacwalls, you stated earlier, you were using a cd-r
<Shane___> How long do you guys think this will take..I have to go do some stuff, and I dont want to miss anything
<zacwalls> my pc unplugged
<bazhang> Shane___, come back when you have free time
<Shane___> k
<bazhang> Shane___, the channel is logged as well
<bazhang> !1984
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<Azelphur> I love that the factoid for that is 1984 xD
<bazhang> zacwalls, return when you have an operational and plugged in computer
<zacwalls> i do
<bazhang> <zacwalls> my pc unplugged
<zacwalls> and i powered it up
<zacwalls> that is how im talking
<bazhang> zacwalls, use unetbootin or similar to burn the iso to usb stick
<zacwalls> what is that?
<bazhang> !unetbootin | zacwalls
<ubottu> zacwalls: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bazhang> zacwalls, read those links carefully
<ObrienDave> a utility to transfer the ISO to a USEABLE dvd or usb stick
<bazhang> !info unetbootin
<ubottu> unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 585-2ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 215 kB, installed size 835 kB
<bazhang> zacwalls, read those links, follow them, let us know when the burning of iso to usb stick is complete and then we can proceed
<zacwalls> okay
<zacwalls> thanks
<zacwalls> i got error 13
<zacwalls> bazhang, what dose that mean?
<bazhang> first of all zacwalls let us know the size of the iso, and outcome of your md5 summing it
<zacwalls> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7972557/
<zacwalls> its good i think
<bazhang> where'd you match the hash from
<bazhang> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<bazhang> check there ^
<ObrienDave> that does not have 14.04.1
<ObrienDave> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/MD5SUMS
<Shane____> Hey guys Im back..I was the one having a problem with not being able to get sudo access
<ObrienDave> yup, wb
<Shane____> well I now have nothing but time, so hoping that someone can help
<ObrienDave> is your keyboard standard US qwerty?
<ObrienDave> meaning not some weird off brand,gaming,third-party,etc.
<Shane____> its the stock hp keyboard on my laptop
<ObrienDave> ok, cool, and no problems at all with Win? no spills, food, etc?
<ObrienDave> blow out under the keys lately?
<Shane____> nope...it works with everything other than the terminal, I am using the laptop now
<ObrienDave> ok, just eliminating possibilities
<ObrienDave> your account is an administrator account?
<Shane_____> sorry about that
<ObrienDave> np
<Shane_____> missed any comment after you said to blow out the keys
<ObrienDave> your account is an administrator account?
<Shane_____> I think so..from what I have gathered, the first account that you create has automatic admin perms, but I am not sure
<ObrienDave> not true
<Shane_____> Well then how would I check
<ObrienDave> go to settings, users and groups
<ObrienDave> under your name you will see account type
<elfy> Shane_____: the account created during install will have sudo rights
<Shane_____> well this is amazing...The account says custom, but to be able to get into that it requires a password, which does not work with my account password
<ObrienDave> then why does his password not work for sudo?
<elfy> Shane_____: tried resetting it in recovery mode?
<Shane_____> ya I tried to do something like that but I kind of got lost
<sbujnak> Hi, is there a way to run xubuntu (14.04.1) on Macbook Air 2013?
<Shane_____> Im pretty new to this
<elfy> as was everyone once ;)
<ObrienDave> Shane_____, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<ObrienDave> especially me ;P
<Shane_____> Ok ill try that, and then I have to do something..Ill be back later to tell u guys how it goes:) Hopefully this works
<ObrienDave> good luck
<xubuntu854> Gave xubuntu another try and it works great on my laptop and pc
<xubuntu854> thnx xubuntu community for making something that is feels so light and is so usefull
<ObrienDave> thank you for reporting back on your success
<mecklen> I'm on x86/64 14.04 and I lost my audio after a recent update.  I reinstalled alsa and pulseaudio, rebooted and my audio is back.  Now the volume control applet disappeared.  I installed xfce4-mixer but it isn't the same applet I had before.  The old applet had gmusicbrowser controls for next/prev/pause as well as a button for advanced sound control.  Any idea how I can get the previous functionality back?  Thanks!
<ObrienDave> the app is called sound menu, i think
<Unit193> indicator-sound, actually.
<mecklen> Thanks!  Okay, I've installed indicator-sound (and indicator-sound-gtk2) but I cannot find the applet in the panel add items list.  Do I need to logout/in (or reboot!)?
<Unit193> mecklen: It's in the indicator plugin, not it's own seperate plugin.  Also, indicator-sound-gtk2 is useless to you.
<mecklen> Okay, thanks!
<shane___> well I reset the password and now I can not log in:(
<shane___> is anyone from earlier here?
<shane___> does anyone want to help...i have a useless pc here...his is why i stick to windows..not because I like it, because it works
<shane____> For anyone that wasnt here earlier I was having a problem where I could not get sudo acces because my password was "invalid"..someone suggested changing my password, but now I just cant log in period...
<shane____> anyone?
<shane____> can anyone even see this
<tolbertm1420421> yup
<shane____> ahh can you help any?
<shane___> Need help getting sudo access..password keeps getting denied, and someone had me reset my password through root, and now I cant log in at all..would love help..Ill just leave this on and hope someone replies
<renso> hi
<renso> shane ? are you here ?
<shane___> yup im here
<renso> you are in linux atm ? (my english suck, is a problem ? )
<renso> you have 2 passwords atm ? 1 for user and another for root ? only 1 ?
<shane___> nope not too bad, and I am using a guest session right now, as I cant log in to my account.  I had one password for my account, which should have worked for sudo, someone suggested to me that I should go into recovery mode so that I could reset my password.  I reset it and now I cant even log in
<renso> open a terminal
<shane___> and
<renso> try commands, and put the error here
<renso> sudo passwd
<renso> su
<shane___> Well right now it says "sudo: unable to change to root gid: Operation not permitted" but that is because I am using guest to do this and not my main account
<renso> know how use tt1 or tt2 ? control alt f1 ?? for back control alt f6 or f7, know about that ?
<renso> sudo YOUUSER   what say ?
<renso> sorry, su youuser
<shane___> nope not sure what u are talking about I am totally new to this
<ObrienDave> hey shane___ how goes it?
<shane___> worse I reset the password and now I cant log in:(
<ObrienDave> do you have anything important on there?
<shane___> nope I was just thinking about reinstalling
<renso_> test
<shane___> hey i have to go ill be back in 5 mins
<shane___> sry
<ObrienDave> that might be a good idea. you installed 1st time 2 days ago, iirc
<ObrienDave> np
<renso_> if you use control+alt+f1, you  switch to a black screen, where can use a terminal
<renso_> ok
<shane____> back
<shane____> should I just do a reinstall
<shane____> ?
<shane____> anyone here
<renso_> no need, but is your call (idk the right expression)
<renso_> you can try again recovery mode, set a password like 1
<renso_> and try enable root login, skiping the sudo thing
<shane____> i already did that and how can i enable root login
<renso_> sudo passwd
<renso_> then, try to login with "su" and the new password, you have two pass now, i for you user, and another for root
<shane____> while im on the guest account I cant use sudo passwd
<renso_> offcourse, is for security
<renso_> you need do this in recovery mode
<renso_> take note : sudo passwd
<renso_> then try to login with "su"
<renso_> and this new passwod
<renso_> afeter, you can recover you user with "su username"
<renso_> after*
<shane____> so in the root area of recovery mode, I do sudo passwd?
<renso_> yes
<shane____> su will be the username?
<renso_> nono su, is a command than permit you (as root for example) login in another acout, like "su user1" or "su user3"
<renso_> for default, in ubuntu, you dont have access su, is reemplace with sudo, for security reason, when you enable SU, you can login in root shell, and work free, if you dont use su, you need do a "sudo" for every comamnd you want run as root
<shane____> hey dave...have any help i might as well get aI second opinion, so far all that I am getting I will need to get into the root account
<ObrienDave> yes, but that really is not a good idea
<ObrienDave> can you get to a terminal?
<shane____> well any clue of what else I could do, and if I mess up, cant I just reinstall
<shane____> ya i can get in a terminal now but I cant do much as i am in guest
<ObrienDave> yes, reinstalling seems to be the best option, afaik
<ObrienDave> i would suggest reformatting the drive during install
<shane____> why is tht
<ObrienDave> makes sure no residual files or settings affect the outcome
<shane____> ok well i guess ill give it a shot ill be back when im done
<renso_> so, is better reinstall with format that try 2 commands ?
<ObrienDave> so, help him if you can
#xubuntu 2014-08-07
<renso_> is what i try, as you can see in the log of this chat
<ObrienDave> if you have a better idea, jump in, don't wait until he's gone to offer advice
<renso_> no Dave, i really tell him what to do, befoure you say that is not good idea
<ObrienDave> whatever
<bohu_> hello
<renso_> hi
<bohu_> Thunar takes a long time to start the first time because it is waiting for something
<bohu_> can I autostart whatever it is
<renso_> when open Thunar from terminal, what say ?
<bohu_> to elliminate lagtime
<bohu_> terminal just says thunar - I tried that.
<renso_> but before, you kill all thunar process right ?
<bohu_> I watched to the taskmanager to see what is started
<bohu_> yes, I rebooted to kill all procs
<renso_> you can killall Thunar, then try
<renso_> have samba or nfs files mount ? what dir for default open with Thunar ?
<bohu_> it is something to do with gvfs
<bohu_> thunar opens to /home/angie
<bohu_> uninstalling gvfs-backends solves the problem but the software center depends on it and this computer is being built for a friend so I have to keep the software center
<renso_> rename .config/Thunar folder, for another, like Thunarback, offcourse, before kill thunar
<bohu_> I looked in /usr/bin and there is no gvfs-backends
<bohu_> according to taskmanager thunar starts gvfs-network gvfs-smb and gvfsd-dnns
<bohu_> I tried autostarting those to kill the lag time but it didn't work
<renso_> open Thunar as root take too long ???
<bohu_> same thing.
<bohu_> first instance takes forever. after that it opens quickly
<bohu_> starting thunar from command line with sudo
<renso_> and a comand like "thunar /" take too long too ? is no a problem with the dafault dir ?
<renso_> is not the correct, but if dont want to erase gvfs or anithing, can put thunar run when start the session as daemon, "thunar --daemon" but is not the correct thing
<renso_> i cant find where thunar save the logs
<bohu_> thunar / still take too long on first instance
<bohu_> found an entry for AT-spi something in the autolaunch menu, I think might be the solution. Waiting for reboot so I can find out
<renso_> trying to remove gvfs-backends from apt-get remove  is also try to delete the store ?
<bohu_> renso that is correct.
<bohu_> uninstall gvfs-backends also uninstalls ubuntu software center.
<bohu_> on my machine I use synaptic buy my friend likes the software center so I have to keep it
<bohu_> and solve the thunar lag time problem
<renso_> only the store ? you can remove gvfs and then install only the store
<bohu_> atspi didn't help. trying the thunar --daemon suggestion.
<bohu_> the store and some download manager both depend on gvfs-backends
<renso_> you see this post ? http://crunchbang.org/forums/viewtopic.php?id=19392
<renso_> delete gvfs-backends solve the problem for what i see
<renso_>  in resume " My solution was to edit /usr/share/gvfs/mounts/network.mount.distrib and set Automount from =true to =false."
<bohu_> will try that. thank you
<zacwalls> hello im trying to change my os from xubuntu 12.04 to ubuntu 14.04.1 via clean install. i alredy do the md5 sum and hash match and everything. its for windows install. 64bit. it is really annoying. i don’t know what to do any more. can i get some help maby?
<bohu_> thanks for your help renso
<zacwalls> Failed to create secure directory: Read-only file system
<zacwalls> everything says that eveb firefox\
<zacwalls> even
<zacwalls> how can i skip update version of ubuntu without fresh install?
<zacwalls> i just want to install the iso of ubuntu 14.04.1 i have for 2 days now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! please help me!!!!!!!
<holstein> zacwalls: sure.. whats the issue?
<holstein> !install | zacwalls
<ubottu> zacwalls: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<zacwalls> everything
<holstein> zacwalls: i literally download the iso i want to use, and make bootable media, either usb or dvd and boot the media and follow the steps.. what is the issue? specificially?
<holstein> zacwalls: if its "everything", then, you dont have the iso downloaded.. please download the iso and let us know when you are ready
<zacwalls> like i get corruped files and stuff like that. and then rww banned me yesterday
<holstein> zacwalls: i know nothing about the banning, but that will *not* effect your install.. please download and use..
<holstein> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<zacwalls> im going to clear some stuff and download another iso
<holstein> zacwalls: "clearing stuff" will also not effect your install... unless you literally dont have room for the iso
<zacwalls> i hate wubi sooooooooooooooooo much
<holstein> zacwalls: ?
<holstein> zacwalls: please use the #xubuntu-offtopic channel to "hate" things.. otherwise, dont use what you dont like
<holstein> !wubu
<holstein> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<holstein> AFAIK, its been discontinued..
<zacwalls> i have ubuntu though or xubuntu same thing
<holstein> zacwalls: xubuntu *is* ubuntu..
<holstein> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<zacwalls> where can i get an iso for xubuntu
<holstein> zacwalls: ? the link right above ^ has it.. and the one i gave earlieras well
<zacwalls> aha
<holstein> i got http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/ from quickly dropping "download xubuntu" in a search engine
<zacwalls> i want ubuntu
<zacwalls> and i cant find an iso for linux
<zacwalls> i feel like going on a homicidal rampage.
<holstein> zacwalls: ?
<holstein> zacwalls: i think you are misinformed, friend..
<zacwalls> every iso has wubi
<holstein> zacwalls: you are in the xubuntu channel.. so if you want ubuntu, get it, but this channel is about xubuntu..
<holstein> zacwalls: wubi will not affect your install.. just dont use it
<zacwalls> how
<holstein> zacwalls: literally dont click on wubi from inside windows, and you wont be using it
<zacwalls> i have xubuntu!!!
<holstein> !wubi | zacwalls this explains it quite well
<ubottu> zacwalls this explains it quite well: Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<zacwalls> i dont have windows
<holstein> zacwalls: you wont fine an "iso for linux".. since linux is the kernel.. xubuntu uses th elinux kernel.. ubuntu.. etc
<holstein> zacwalls: then, you are not going to be able to use wubi.exe.. so you can igrnore it
<holstein> ignore*
<holstein> want an iso without it?
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<zacwalls> every time i try to boot i get a boot error
<holstein> zacwalls: everytime you try to boot what you get what error?
<zacwalls> a boot error
<holstein> zacwalls: we cannot read minds.. and i realize you are obvisously mis-informed and upset, but, i do not konw what boot error you have unless you communicate it with me.. nor do i know what you are doing to get the un-shared error.. understand?
<zacwalls> like "that is not a disk" or "boot error "
<holstein> zacwalls: boot again, and share *exactly* what you are getting and how.. otherwise, start at the beginning.. download whatever iso you want, test the md5 and install
<holstein> zacwalls: im going to bed.. handy tips: dont assume your hard drive is "ok", test it.. take whatever error you are getting and put it in a search engine. see *exactly* waht drive the error is about. boot the bootable live installer media on another machine to test that its working
<holstein> good luck!
<zacwalls> yeah right
<holstein> oh.. and ignore wubi
<holstein> zacwalls: "yeah right"?
<zacwalls> like i could ever have good luck
<holstein> zacwalls: i dont understand what thats about.. i am a volunteer, as are many others here.. *all* of us actually.. please try and work with your comments and attitude to become "help-able" as much as possible.. thanks..
<shane____> anyone here from earlier?  I just wanted to let you guys know that a clean reinstall seemed to fix the problem
<shane____> And now to my next question.  What is the best way to install amd drivers.  I have seen muliple ways and I also saw something called bumblebee, but the guys that was talking about it was using a nvidia card.
<holstein> shane____: i would have probably tried the recovery kernel.. there is a way to reset passwords and make users, admin users.. etc
<holstein> !amd
<holstein> shane____: i suggest trying the open drivers.. then, move on to the repo ones..
<holstein> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<shane____> holstein i tried the recovery kernel and it did not work..I reset my password, and then I couldnt log in at all
<holstein> shane____: im just saying, for future reference.. you can make an admin user, or whatever you need..
<shane____> yup ill remember that..thanks for the help...and just curious what is bumblebee
<holstein> !info bumblebee
<ubottu> bumblebee (source: bumblebee): NVIDIA Optimus support for Linux. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.2.1-5 (trusty), package size 43 kB, installed size 231 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<holstein> shane____: for nvidia dual gpu's..
<shane____> ahh..also it seems like there are no open source drivers for my gpu, however it looked like here are no open source drivers for any new amd gpu's am I looking in the wrong area
<holstein> shane____: its more like, the creators of your hardware havent made a driver that is open source
<holstein> shane____: the open source driver *is* being used, by default..
<shane____> ok...soo im confused then..should I continue to use what ever is running now or go to the binary ones
<holstein> shane____: there is no "should", friend.. if you were not promised linux support, then you do what you like
<holstein> shane____: if the open driver is meeting your needs, i say, use it.. if its not.. try the proprietary one in the repos
<shane____> ok well I guess thats all for now..thanks for the help:D  Odds are i will be back soon:P
<xubuntu454> yo
<w1z> Just installed xubuntu 14.04 --- whenever I try to sudo apt-get install any package I get E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<w1z> Anyone got any ideas as to why this is happening?
<cfhowlett> wlz reboot and try again
<w1z> did that...
<w1z> Weird...
<w1z> I was hoping to not run into these kinds of snags'
<cfhowlett> wlz wait 1
<w1z> ?
<ObrienDave> wlz, did you reboot or shutdown?
<w1z> I've even threw my pc out the window
<ObrienDave> that does not answer the question
<cfhowlett> w1z, and it wastes time ...
<w1z> I've done both if you really want to know.
<ObrienDave> if i did not really want to know, i would not have asked. glwt
<w1z> ok
<w1z> See ya then losers
<knome> uh
<cfhowlett> knome, see?
<ObrienDave> *sigh*
<knome> i'm off to do some real work...
<lxmahyar> Are there another repository for tor ?
<cfhowlett> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<kurono_> hey, people! anybody wants to help me?
<cfhowlett> kurono_, when you state the problem ... maybe.
<cfhowlett> !ask
<kurono_> i have a problem with shutting down my laptop.
<kurono_> if i want to shutdown, it hangs up in the shell.
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> !kurono paste the terminal commands and feedback
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kurono_> sudo shutdown -h now
<cfhowlett> nope.  install pagebinit        then use that to paste from your command line
<cfhowlett> *pastebinit*
<kurono_> my internetconection is too weak to do this. sorry.
<kurono_> it is already installed. and now?
<cfhowlett> kurono_, run your shutdown command with -v         (verbose flag)  copy and paste the output to paste.ubuntu.com
<kurono_> ah, thanks. just a minute.
<kurono_> whats the next step?
<kurono_> cfhowlett, what is the next step?
<cfhowlett> kurono_, ask in #ubuntu
<kurono_> huh? why? am i too annoying, or what is it??? my os IS xubuntu.
<cfhowlett> kurono_, more eyes and brains in #ubuntu = more chance of an answer
<kurono_> ah, okay... but thanks for your try!
<elfy> kurono_: xubuntu is ubuntu with xfce basically - so here is better for xubuntu specific, ubuntu is better for the more general stuff :)
<kurono_> yes, but i thought it was a xubuntu specific problem, because of i had mint before, without problems.
<cfhowlett> kurono_, so ... you won't even try?
<ObrienDave> kurono_, most issues are common to all flavors of Ubuntu. please ask in #ubuntu. many of us help in multiple channels
<kurono_> i am already in #ubuntu and asking. ;-)
<ObrienDave> ok, great, see you there :)
<kurono_> thank you all. :-b
<Alan> has the "span wallpaper" option disappeared somewhere?
<Alan> or have I just forgotten where the setting hides?
<Alan> ... never mind, found it
<Alan> it's just a bit confused about what it thinks my "primary" screen is
<Alan> and only shows the "spanning screens" option on the leftmost monitor
<xubuntu274> hi
<xubuntu274> hi
<xubuntu274> i lost my xubuntu root password,so is there any way to recover it?
<xubuntu039> hi all,
<xubuntu039> I need to configure remotely the remote desktop on Xubuntu 14.04
<xubuntu039> just installed vino
<xubuntu039> but got
<xubuntu039> :~$ /usr/lib/vino/vino-server Cannot open display:  Run 'vino-server --help' to see a full list of available command line options
<xubuntu039> running vino server from SSH
<holstein> xubuntu039: try removing variables.. go local on the machine and configure vino ..
<xubuntu039> :( that's the problem  I can't access machine now ....
<holstein> xubuntu039: well, if you cant access the machine, you wont be able to set up remote access..
<holstein> xubuntu039: i have setup x11vnc which i can run remotely via ssh.. basically turning it "on" when needed
<xubuntu039> ok vnc could be fine, any idea on limitation ?
<holstein> xubuntu039: your limitations will be specific
<holstein> xubuntu039: for me, i wanted remote desktop, so i went with what worked for me and the client i wanted to use
<holstein> xubuntu039: limitations are security, access.. etc.. all with different pros and cons
<xubuntu039> ok, let me try
<xubuntu039> thanks
<shane____> i was reading a xubuntu review recently and saw that the person had put some cool looking resource monitors on his desktop...I cant seem to find the review any more, but do you guys have any recommendations
<bazhang> !info conky
<ubottu> conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.0-4 (trusty), package size 3 kB, installed size 42 kB
<ElderDryas> shane____: Did you check Add New Items in the panel?
<shane____> ya I saw the basic cpu monitor that you can put up on the task bar, the one I saw was on the actual desktop and it showd cpu usage, gpu usage, memory usage so on so on
<ElderDryas> Probably conky then
<bazhang> ubuntuforums: conky beginners guide has tons of examples
<elfy> by the 100's ...
<ElderDryas> choose one from column A and two from column B
<yolateng0> Hi, is it possible to encrypt ~/ (cryptsetup Luks) during install Xubuntu? (live cd xubuntu 14.04)
<holstein> !encryption
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<holstein> yolateng0: i think you need the mini iso
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> !luks
<yolateng0> thanks ubottu and holstein .
<yolateng0> actually the idea of ​​a mini distro is a good idea.
<holstein> its more like the old alternate isos.. or a net install
<yolateng0> LUKS encrypts the entire disk so that it is applicable to other platforms and Linux distributions. i prefer Luks ;)
<yolateng0> LUKS is obviously more efficient that ecryptfs :)
<yolateng0> < holstein> ;)
<holstein> yolateng0: im literally not interested in either. but, i encourage you to use a mini iso to do which ever you like
<limelight> Hello peoples
<Hedgework> hi
<wuzzabazoo> I have a question. It's not really xubuntu related I suppose, but I don't honestly know where to ask it, so I thought I'd ask it here and maybe be pointed in the right direction :)
<wuzzabazoo> I have a router with functioning wifi hooked up to my modem/router, to which my PC hangs tethered. How do I access the wireless devices connected to the secundary router?
<holstein> wuzzabazoo: by networking them, based on your needs..
<holstein> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<holstein> or whatever else.. ssh..
<wuzzabazoo> well, I'd love to have SSH access to my phone, for instance
 * Hedgework shudders at the mention of samba
<holstein> wuzzabazoo: you would have to have an ssh server on your phone.. do you?
<wuzzabazoo> I do :)
<wuzzabazoo> There's a free one available for android right now, it seems like it would do the job, but I have no way to tell
<holstein> wuzzabazoo: then, get he machine on the same LAN and test pinging them.. them, connect
<holstein> wuzzabazoo: so, you have an ssh server? or no?
<wuzzabazoo> That's the thing though, that's not possible; I have the pc hooked up to the modem/router which has no functioning wifi.
<holstein> wuzzabazoo:regardless, i would get a simpler setup.. just try pinging the machines from each other.. then, when you get around to ssh or whatever, it'll be easier to test
<wuzzabazoo> My phone is hooked up to the secundary one via wifi instead. At the time it seemed a decent worksaround.
<holstein> wuzzabazoo: if its not possible, then, you dont need to worry about it.. otherwise, you just configure your machines to be on the same LAN
<wuzzabazoo> Ah, I figured since they're technically all interconnected, there would be methods to achieve it anyway :<
<holstein> the "sencondary wifi one" doenst need to be setup as you have it setup.. you get everything where they have the same IP range
<wuzzabazoo> Oho? Oh that's cool, that'd probably solve it, right?
<holstein> wuzzabazoo: i didnt say "probably".. i say, get them on the same ip range. the same lan, and ping them from one another.. then, they are connected
<wuzzabazoo> I see~ Alright, thanks, I'll try and figure out how to do that. :)
<holstein> wuzzabazoo: you are using the router as a seperate network.. you have it configured that way.. you will want to pass that through as just a wifi access point.. right now, you have (as i see) 2 seperate networks
<wuzzabazoo> Yeah, that's exactly right
<holstein> you can set it up so that the wifi router is only supplying wifi, and not being another dhcp server for a seperate network
<wuzzabazoo> I have IP range 192.168.178.XXX which is the modem, and then 192.168.1.XXX for the Wifi capable one
<wuzzabazoo> Ahh~ I get it!
<holstein> basically acting more like a switch for the 192.168.178.x network
<wuzzabazoo> Thanks so much, I bet I can fix it now! :D
<holstein> so, when you join with a wifi device, i'll get a 192.168.178.x address.. and you can ping the gateway.. and the other machines connected wired or whatever
<wuzzabazoo> That's pretty much the solution I'd been hoping for! :D
<holstein> wuzzabazoo: all routers can have different configuration for that.. or, not allow that configuration, or whatever.. a networking channel or your router manufacturer should be able to help you
<wuzzabazoo> Oh, there's a bunch of options here. DHCP (which I don't want, if I understand correctly), PPPoE, Static, PPTP, L2TP or Disabled.
<holstein> wuzzabazoo: you should ask in a networking channel, or the device manufacturer.. thats not the correct area for the configuration you seek
<wuzzabazoo> Ah, alright. Well, thanks a bunch for helping me on my way, at least! I wasn't sure how to phrase what I was looking for, so googling was rather hard.
<wuzzabazoo> You get phrases like "accessing device connected to router via wifi connected to another router" <- Google got nothing for me. >.>
<linuxgeek_> i installed realvnc on 14.04 server with xfce desktop.
<linuxgeek_> when i connected for the first time, it asked to choose either default program or one empty panel
<linuxgeek_> instead of selecting one empty panel i selected default program
<linuxgeek_> how do i revert to one empty panle
<linuxgeek_> s/panel
<Sockseven> Anyone had trouble with xfce4-terminal not playing nice with multiple x screens?
<ali1234> yes, there have been several bugs like that
<Sockseven> you wouldnt know how to fix it would you? not being able to have terms open on more than one screen is a pain.
<suncokret> hello
<suncokret> is here somebody for help?
<ObrienDave> suncokret, greetings and welcome
<suncokret> greetings too
<suncokret> how can i change resoluton in log on screen?
<suncokret> :)
<suncokret> screen resolution
<ObrienDave> i understand :)
<ObrienDave> what is different about the logon screen?
<suncokret> because is ubuntu 14.04 there is bug when user are inactive for some time monitor turn off
<suncokret> and screen is locked
<suncokret> in ubuntu
<suncokret> and then it switch to that screen
<suncokret> and i want to have same resolution on that screen as in system
<suncokret> :)
<suncokret> somebody told me that screen lock is bug because we can't disable that
<suncokret> i mean screen lock after time set in power menagment
<ObrienDave> i don't have that issue with the screen locking
<suncokret> i have in lubuntu
<suncokret> and somebody here told me that it is bug in ubuntu
<ObrienDave> may i suggest you ask in main #ubuntu channel. i'm not sure how to help with this
<suncokret> so in xubuntu when you are inactive and monitor switch off screen don't lock?
<ObrienDave> mine does not lock, no
<ObrienDave> i have heard others with the same issue as you
<suncokret> yes
<suncokret> i use lubuntu, and i was install xfce
<suncokret> but it is same issue under xfce
<ObrienDave> it's the light locker issue (probably not the right name)
<suncokret> do you use xubuntu?
<ObrienDave> yes
<ObrienDave> most *ubuntu are the same, just a different DE (Desktop Environment)
<suncokret> yes, and some programs
<ObrienDave> true
<ObrienDave> are you logged into XFCE?
<suncokret> no i am now in lxde
<suncokret> they are very similar to me
<suncokret> but lxde is lighter
<ObrienDave> yes, but i'm not sure if they use the same power manager
<ObrienDave> can you log into XFCE? then we can check your power manager settings
<suncokret> i think that xfce used same power manager
<ObrienDave> ok, let's check your settings please
<suncokret> wait
<suncokret> maybe i can download in synaptic some other power manager
<ObrienDave> or just log into XFCE :)
<suncokret> now i see
<suncokret> lxde use xfce power manager
<ObrienDave> ok, start it
<suncokret> i start it
<ObrienDave> ok, general, from the top....
<ObrienDave> always show icon....
<ObrienDave> nothing...
<ObrienDave> nothing...
<ObrienDave> nothing...
<knome> ObrienDave, please don't spam the channel.
<ObrienDave> check monitor power management control
<ObrienDave> knome, was not spamming, 3 settings the same in a row, sorry
<suncokret> i don't have same
<suncokret> i have
<suncokret> when batery is present
<suncokret> ask
<suncokret> nothing, nothing
<suncokret> monitor power checked
<suncokret> :)
<ObrienDave> check show notifications
<knome> suncokret, please do not use enter as punctuation...
<knome> you can use !pastebin or !imagebin for transfering information
<suncokret> so can you continue
<ObrienDave> suncokret, i'm trying to give you my settings
<suncokret> good
<suncokret> continue, please
<suncokret> :)
<ObrienDave> let me do some imagebins so people dont get angry ;P
<ObrienDave> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/
<ObrienDave> http://i.imgur.com/vbCrnpV.png
<ObrienDave> http://i.imgur.com/GiorYhx.png
<xubuntu023> hi there
<ObrienDave> http://i.imgur.com/ChZ3Yol.png
<ObrienDave> http://i.imgur.com/jUePjnj.png
<ObrienDave> http://i.imgur.com/xHsVezz.png
<knome> xubuntu023, hello
<ObrienDave> http://i.imgur.com/gOagss7.png
<ObrienDave> suncokret, those are my settings
<suncokret> thanks... now i see why your screen don't lock...
<suncokret> http://i.imgur.com/ChZ3Yol.png
<suncokret> because you set "put display to sleep..." and "switch off display" to never
<ObrienDave> the screen shuts off occasionally, but does not lock
<suncokret> i din't know how shut off when you set to "never" :)
<ObrienDave> even with my settings, i'm not sure why screen goes blank.
#xubuntu 2014-08-08
<suncokret> thank you for help
<ObrienDave> my pleasure and good luck
<suncokret> you too
<suncokret> bye
<quantibility> hey does anyone know of app that i can use to automatically file my downloads in their appropriate folders?
<holstein> quantibility: i use the file manager.. thunar
<holstein> the issue is, what is appropriate? and how do you parse that.. you can script something that would do whatever you like
<quantibility> can it it do it auto matically?
<holstein> quantibility: do what?
<holstein> quantibility:  i mean, if you have just arbitrary directories, no
<quantibility> so
<holstein> quantibility: if you wanted to script something that moves based on some criteria, you can
<ali1234> i've been looking for an app like that for years
<quantibility> it needs to be made
<ObrienDave> then make one
<holstein> quantibility: it *is* made. you script what you like
<quantibility> i thought about it
<quantibility> hmmm
<quantibility> were is script documentation?
<ali1234> just figuring out how to organize the files is probably impossible anyway
<quantibility> no
<holstein> quantibility: "appropriate" is the issue. you have to determine what you want, and make it happen
<ali1234> see "everything is miscellaneous"
<quantibility> ali1234
<ali1234> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHeta_YZ0oE
<quantibility> i thought of organizing by file extention and makeing an appropriate folder for the like
<ali1234> yeah that's a reeally terrible way to organize files
<ali1234> what if you have a folder with mp3s and separate album art?
<quantibility> jpg's and such photo, mp4's and such video,
<quantibility> yeah but im doing about downloading on the fly
<quantibility> im talking about
<ObrienDave> what, 1000's of files a day? rofl
<quantibility> i've thought over other ideas as well,
<quantibility> no
<ali1234> yeah see the thing is i have like 10 years of unorganized downloads already
<ObrienDave> try 30 years here LOL
<quantibility> all the photos videos and such from my smartphone
<quantibility> yeah
<quantibility> auto find and file would be a neat feature
<quantibility> wounderful
<quantibility> i found a project that is nothing for a phone
<holstein> i use dropbox.. though there are many options.. bitorrent sync or whatever
<quantibility> any java coders around that can crash course me in... Drop box for linux?
<holstein> quantibility: there is a java channel
<quantibility> do i have to build it?
<holstein> quantibility: dropbox releases a linux verion
<quantibility> hmm
<knome> quantibility, you could just use the awesome file searching application catfish.
<quantibility> right but im looking for automation
<holstein> yeah, i just type what i want, and dont worry about directory structure so much any more
<knome> quantibility, automation to put files into organized directories where you look for them manually anyway?
<holstein> quantibility: you can script what you like.. "move all files *.mp3 to ~/music/mp3" or whatever you like
<quantibility> yeah i have messed with mirc scripting before back in the day
<quantibility> im sure its simalar
<quantibility> no no no no i don't want web intergrated stroage
<quantibility> catfish you say?
<quantibility> no what i want is when i click on any file to download i want it to auto store the files retrived their apropriate folders
<knome> quantibility, what do you do with the files after that?
<holstein> quantibility: just say what you want, friend.. i use dropbox to get my pictures or whatever i want from my phone to my computer. there are many ways to do that..
<quantibility> nothing, just that they are organized when i want to look for em,,,
<holstein> quantibility: bitorrent sync, for example. not "web integrated" at all
<holstein> quantibility: there is nothing magic you can download that'll just happen to put your files exactly where you prefer them to be.. you'll have to decide how you prefer them, and script something.. or just manually put them there.. or search
<quantibility> lets say i download a pic, it goes into a pic folder... now for more elaborate organization im sure i would have to program (script or other wise)
<quantibility> see that the point it doesn't exists and i think  i can develop it beautifully
<knome> quantibility, do you understand i'm proposing an alternative way of thinking... why keep them organized when you can just look for them with catfish when you want?
<holstein> quantibility: what i would do is, download the pic.. then, the script i would write would run whenever i schedule it, and move the pic where i want
<ali1234> because having the computer search every file on the disk is really slow
<quantibility> yes
<quantibility> agreed
<quantibility> but there are ways to speed up the process like just scanning the image then referencing the file
<holstein> quantibility: there is not overall "appropriate" place for pics.. there is where you download them to, and where you want them.. where you want them can be differtent than where i want then, thus, no "autosort" thing..
<quantibility> same crap can be scripted right in mirc and Xchat i assume
<ali1234> sorting into directories based on filetype is really easy
<ali1234> the problem is it's not very useful
<holstein> quantibility: xchat is not something i would move files around on my computer with. i would use bash
<ali1234> for the reasons i have given...
<quantibility> on the contrary its very useful, the idea behind it is TO sort not freaking browse
<holstein> quantibility: do what you like.. you dont need to argue its usefulness.
 * ObrienDave wonders how this convo is xubuntu support related
<holstein> quantibility: i dont want it. and what you want can be differnt from what others want. but its easy to do what you want, many ways
<quantibility> yeah agreed
<quantibility> so where is ubuntu documentation for scripting so i can get started here
<holstein> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<holstein> quantibility: there is not really "heres the handbook on how to script every little piece of ubuntu"..
<holstein> quantibility: you can use many ways to script such a thing.. but, the distros basically have a set work flow, and if you want to customize on your own, you are welcome to
<gg> http://imgur.com/dp3AvWc this stick should boot now? btw im using xubuntu 12.04
<ObrienDave> that pic is of the ISO, not the USB
<gg> it is the iso in the 8.2 filesystem (usb)
<ObrienDave> well, if that's the case, i looks correct. no guarantees
<ObrienDave> *it
<gg> okay i will try and come back
<new> hello, I am trying out xubuntu for the first time. when i try watching video online i am not able to go to full screen. is it possible to fix this?
<ObrienDave> new, which player? website? DVD? mp4? details please
<xangua> if by  video you mean a flash video, flash sucks in linux new
<new> mp4
<ObrienDave> okaaaaay, so HOW are you viewing it?
<new> online via mirror
<xangua> cab you be a little more helpful new ¿
<xangua> can*
<new> i can watch the video without any problems, it simply wont let me use full screen.
<new> sorry, Im not sure what information is helpful.
<xangua> by HOW, ObrienDave means what site, what player, whatever details you can give to help you new
<ObrienDave> HOW ARE YOU WATCHING IT? chrome? firefox? stand-alone player?
<new> ah, ok. Chrome
<xangua> ......
<ObrienDave> try using firefox, see if it works. then i'll tell you why
<new> I just did, Same result
<ObrienDave> well, that blows that theory LOL
<new> lol sorry
<ObrienDave> which website?
<new> nwanime.com
<new> ive tried multiple videos to make sure it wasnt different between them
<xangua> just view the first video, it's a flahs video,  and it has a fullscreen button
<ObrienDave> i just went there, i have no problems with full screen
<ObrienDave> in chrome
<xangua> and firefox
<ObrienDave> http://www.nick.com/videos/clip/legend-of-korra-209-full-episode.html
<ObrienDave> what happens when you press full screen button?
<ObrienDave> *whistles and waits*;P
<ObrienDave> *drums fingers*
<ObrienDave> *sighs and drifts on back to main*
<xangua> maybe he already saw the fullscreen button :)
<ObrienDave> oh no, there is a full screen button? i was scaling the resolution ;P rofl
<zacwalls> so the last time i tried to boot a bootable usb, i got a error saying "this is not a bootable disk insert a bootable floppy and press any button to trty again".
<ObrienDave> that means you got a bad transfer
<ObrienDave> try again
<zacwalls> so wipe the usb and make a startup disk again with the same iso?
<ObrienDave> yes, iirc your md5sum is correct for the ISO
<zacwalls> okay
<ObrienDave> 14.04.1 64bit, yes?
<zacwalls> yes
<ObrienDave> ok, remake the USB
<ObrienDave> do you have a DVD burner?
<zacwalls> yes no dvd-r though
<ObrienDave> dvd-rw?
<zacwalls> nada
<ObrienDave> ok, usb it is. i've had much better luck with DVD
<zacwalls> what is command for md5sum?
<zacwalls> dose it need sudo?
<ObrienDave> it shouldnt need sudo
<zacwalls> okay i accedently typed md5sun so... im in the dark
<ObrienDave> ctrl-c to quit
<zacwalls> 119cb63b48c9a18f31f417f09655efbd does it match the other hash?
<ObrienDave> that looks right
<zacwalls> okay
<zacwalls> ima make startup disk again and be back in a second
<zacwalls> how much space should i reserve?
<zacwalls> 2gb?
<ObrienDave> http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/MD5SUMS
<zacwalls> okay
<ObrienDave> oh, depends on how large your stick is. you need 4GB or so for the install.
<zacwalls> it is 8gb
<zacwalls> so im all good
<ObrienDave> if you max out persistance, it will only use what is left after install
<zacwalls> i only made 2gb reserve
<ObrienDave> thats fine
<zacwalls> eta 8 min
<ObrienDave> no rush
<zacwalls> i know,. i just sick of sitting on the flour :)
<ObrienDave> i can understand but somethings you can't rush. causes way more problems in the long run
<ObrienDave> it seems 2 nights ago you were worried about 90 minutes. LOL this has taken way more time than that ;P
<zacwalls> yeah tell me about it. i want more experience. and i will do anything for that
<ObrienDave> experience takes time and making mistakes. you'll get there :)
<zacwalls> how can i run anti virus ware via term?
<ObrienDave> clamav is the only one i know of. i'm sure there are others
<zacwalls> okay
<zacwalls> my pc unplugged
<zacwalls> it is operational once more
<zacwalls> ObrienDave, thanks for helping
<ObrienDave> no prob zacwalls
<zacwalls> so how did you get involved with pc's?
<ObrienDave> i had my first programming class in 1971. been tinkering with computers ever since ;P
<zacwalls> wow
<zacwalls> i never had or probaly have a class. everything (almost) i taught myself
<ObrienDave> well, you're young and ambitious. you will learn patience as you get older :)
<zacwalls> i have the ability to be patience  but, i don’t use it often unless i must.
<ObrienDave> lol yes, i know :)
<zacwalls> well i may have an infamous notoriety on irc but...i got nothing. :)
<zacwalls> eta: 4
<zacwalls> so what os u use?
<ObrienDave> Xubuntu and Windows when i have to
<zacwalls> dual-boot?
<ObrienDave> sure
<zacwalls> aha
<ObrienDave> i just put a 1.5TB drive in my laptop. plenty of room nw LOL
<zacwalls> ha
<ObrienDave> *now
<zacwalls> 99%
<xubuntu815> Can anybody tell me how to install an older linux kernel on a fresh install of xubuntu 14.04?
<ObrienDave> why would you want to do that?
<ObrienDave> and how old?
<zacwalls> Installation is complete.  You may now run Ubuntu on other computers by booting them with this drive inserted.
<xubuntu815> Because I think the current kernel has some compatibility issues. And I'm on 2007 hardware
<zacwalls> 0-0
<xubuntu815> I installed kernel 3.2.61 on LMDE and it worked
<xubuntu815> but on xubuntu it won't boot
<ObrienDave> zacwalls, cool, shut down, remove stick, fire it up ;P
<xubuntu815> into that kernel
<zacwalls> ObrienDave, how? why remove disk?
<ObrienDave> zacwalls, oh, sorry i thought you were installing to HD
<zacwalls> nono
<zacwalls> maby it will work this time! bye
<ObrienDave> k
<ObrienDave> gl
<zacwalls> wait!
<ObrienDave> ok
<zacwalls> wat command for shutdown?
<zacwalls> do i need root?
<zacwalls> nvm
<zacwalls> bye
<ObrienDave> k
<vrkalak> xubuntu815, LMDE and xubuntu do not have same kernel
<xubuntu815> Okay, that makes sense. So now I'm just trying to figure out a more stable kernel I can install on my system. I installed 3.9 from a guide I found dated 2012 and I booted into it but it had the same problem as kernel 3.13 and crashed.
<zsw_> well the error message this time was "boot error".
<ObrienDave> zsw_, i'm out of ideas. try a different USB stick
<zsw_> i dont have one
<ObrienDave> zsw_, i have to assume your BIOS is set up to boot the stick
<zsw_> idk
<zsw_> i never go in there often
<zsw_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1949602
<zsw_> look what i found
<ObrienDave> that would be good to know. it needs to be set up that way
<vrkalak> xubuntu815, the LMDE is on kernel 3.15.7-1 already
<zsw_> how do i figure out?
<vrkalak> 3.15 kernel is extremely stable
 * vrkalak is Admin for LinuxMint (LMDE) and Debian-Maintainer
<zsw_>     Check CMOS (BIOS) settings for USB. I think you may need Auto or Legacy for USB. Anyway try a different setting and see if that works. Some will say in BIOS help that you need a specific USB setting to boot from USB.
<zsw_>     I have generally found that on Dell computers you still have to press F12 during BIOS splash to select USB even if you earlier set USB before hard drive in boot order. On those computers the only time it "might" work without pressing F12 is if that USB device has always been connected and booted from since you set BIOS boot order.
<ObrienDave> zsw_, looks like you need to format the stick to EXT4 first
<zsw_> how?
<ObrienDave> what system is on your computer now?
<zsw_> xubuntu 12.04
<ObrienDave> ok, delete the USB with gparted, refomat to EXT4 and reburn the stick
<ObrienDave> *reformat
<zsw_> obrienDave, how. im a noob remember :)
<ObrienDave> run gparted
<zsw_> downloading
<ObrienDave> k
<zsw_> i need to config root real quick
<ObrienDave> why?
<zsw_> cuz i beed root privileges to run sudo passwd root
<zsw_> i mean  gparted
<ObrienDave> no, you just enter your password. gparted will run
<ObrienDave> are you doing this from terminal? no gui?
<zsw_> term
<ObrienDave> do you have a DE?
<zsw_> i bypassed it
<ObrienDave> huh? why?
<zsw_> no i bypass root
<zsw_> im at  gparted
<ObrienDave> you can see the gparted gui? yes?
<zsw_> yes http://imgur.com/hS8oVNL what do i do?
<ObrienDave> ok, top right corner, make SURE you select your USB from the drop down
<zsw_> i dont know witch usb is the one
<ObrienDave> you should only have 1 8GB device in the list ;P
<zsw_> i got it
<ObrienDave> mine says 7.45GB
<zsw_> it is fat32
<zsw_> its okay
<ObrienDave> ok, partition, format to, EXT4
<zsw_> okay
<ObrienDave> green check mark to apply operation, accept the change
<zsw_> the format option is not highlighted
<ObrienDave> oh LOL you have to unmount it
<zsw_> okay
<ObrienDave> then you can format it to ext4
<zsw_> its pending
<ObrienDave> green check mark to apply operation, accept the change
<ObrienDave> will take 30 seconds or so
<zsw_> okay done
<ObrienDave> http://i.imgur.com/RfZhxX1.png
<zsw_> can o boot now?
<ObrienDave> should look something like that
<zsw_> it did ima boot bow
<zsw_> now
<ObrienDave> hang on
<zsw_> okay
<ObrienDave> partition, manage flags, select boot
<ObrienDave> last column should change from msftdata to boot
<zsw_> the manage flags is not highlighted
<ObrienDave> it's ok, go ahead and reburn the USB again
<zsw_> okay
<ObrienDave> if that does not work, we'll try GPT partition table
<zsw_> okay
<ObrienDave> if that does not work i suggest a very big hammer for your stick LOL
<zsw_> yes but now make startup disk is not highlighted
<ObrienDave> did you eject the stick and reinsert?
<zsw_> 2 times
<zsw_> i couldent manage flags
<ObrienDave> imgur a pic for me please
<zsw_> couldn’t
<zsw_> http://imgur.com/hhPBzuZ
<ObrienDave> hint: the ISO will overwrite the flags anyway
<zsw_> aha
<ObrienDave> ok, click erase disk
<zsw_> okay
<zsw_> org.freedesktop.UDisks.Error.Inhibited: Daemon is inhibited
<zsw_> what does that mean?
<ObrienDave> dunno, did you close gparted?
<zsw_> no ugh
<ObrienDave> LOL
<ObrienDave> that will do it
<ObrienDave> close everything but IRC chat and disk creator
<zsw_> okay
<ObrienDave> well you might need chrome for imgur
<ObrienDave> or ff
<zsw_> firefox
<zsw_> YEAH
<ObrienDave> that's fine
<ObrienDave> got it?
<zsw_> yeah
<ObrienDave> cool, kick back, enjoy the show for a few, i'll be back in 10
<zsw_> okay
<ObrienDave> i assume it's going good
<mizrradev> :)
<zsw_> okay its done
<mizrradev> Hello!!??
<zsw_> hi
<ObrienDave> ok, see if it works
<zsw_> okay brb
<mizrradev> help me!!!
<ObrienDave> wow
<zacwalls> wow boot error
<ObrienDave> ok, dang
<zacwalls> did u read the query?
<ObrienDave> yea
<zacwalls> ext2
<zacwalls> let me check
<ObrienDave> well, lets try gparted. this time make new partition table GPT and format to fat32
<zacwalls> it is fat32 again
<zacwalls> 1 partition is currently active on device /dev/sdb.
<zacwalls> A new partition table cannot be created when there are active partitions.  Active partitions are those that are in use, such as a mounted file system, or enabled swap space.
<zacwalls> Use Partition menu options, such as unmount or swapoff, to deactivate all partitions on this device before creating a new partition table.
<Marvin_1> Trying to install 14.04 using the minimal iso, but my monitors die out at a 'random' point during the install
<Marvin_1> not sure what to do T_T
<ObrienDave> zacwalls, you can't do a thing with the stick munted. always unmount in gparted
<zacwalls> okay didnt know
<ObrienDave> Marvin_1, that's normal. shake mouse, press shift key, something to wake up the monitor
<ObrienDave> zacwalls, no biggie
<Marvin_1> ObrienDave, nothing wakes it up. I had the same problem installing debian and the only solution was to get ssh up before I lost sight
<Marvin_1> I was using the mini iso since the normal one doesn't have ssh support (AFAIK), but I can't get it set up fast enough
<zacwalls> http://imgur.com/iSh4SRA
<ObrienDave> hmm, at the beginning, F6 i believe, there might be an option for "nomodeset"
<zacwalls> WHAT HAPPENED?????
<zacwalls> i clicked on create partition table
<ObrienDave> when you changed partition table to GPT that is normal
<ObrienDave> now, new, fat32
<Marvin_1> ObrienDave, quick google search shows that the command makes it rely on the bios video. If that's true, then the problem will still exist once I get it installed and switch to the video card?
<zacwalls> it says i deleted all data
<ObrienDave> yes, partition, new, fat32
<zacwalls> it is highlighted
<ObrienDave> Marvin_1, not sure but that is the fix for black or blank screens
<zacwalls> i mean it is not
<ObrienDave> zacwalls, click the unallocated area, right click for menu
<Marvin_1> I can use the screens on startup, but at what seems to be a time-dependent event, the computer acts as if it's going into sleep or something
<Marvin_1> without the ability to wake it up
<zacwalls> ?
<zacwalls> how do i label
<ObrienDave> zacwalls, you don;t need a lable right now
<ObrienDave> label*
<zacwalls> okay fat32 done
<ObrienDave> ok, try the burn again
<zacwalls> okay
<ObrienDave> Marvin_1, sorry, i avoid the mini ISO. i only know that nomodeset option might help
<ObrienDave> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Marvin_1> Doesn't seem to be a valid solution since the screens work. A second problem I'm having if you're willing to help is during install with the actual iso
<zacwalls> okay starting
<Marvin_1> Using gparted, I can see my main hard-drive, but using the install GUI, I can't
<ObrienDave> the mini ISO is text based. there is no GUI afaik
<Marvin_1> Using the main iso
<ObrienDave> i don't know about that issue. i've never had that come up during install and i redid mine 24 hours ago
<ObrienDave> did it show any drives at all?
<Marvin_1> Just the flash drive in the installer
<Marvin_1> I have my HDD partitioned in ext4 already using the gparted that comes with the live boot and the installer won't see them
<ObrienDave> are you overwriting everything or going for a dual boot?
<Marvin_1> overwrite
<ObrienDave> did you select that option or "something else"
<Marvin_1> I don't get that option
<Marvin_1> It goes straight from "preparing to install" with the check for space and connection, to the list of drives with the flash drive being the only one up there
<Marvin_1> I have ubuntu on my desktop, and I recall it asking if I wanted to do it alongside and all that other crap
<Marvin_1> but my hdd on the desktop is completely empty, so I assume it knows it wants to overwrite anything there
<ObrienDave> yes, that is surprising. how larg of a drive?
<ObrienDave> *large
<Marvin_1> 2tb
<ObrienDave> ok, then you don't need GPT
<ObrienDave> i suggest formating the drive to FAT32 or NTFS and try the install with the full live ISO
<Marvin_1> Will do
<zacwalls> done brb
<ObrienDave> k
<Marvin_1> ObrienDace, no dice :(
<ObrienDave> that is strange, no main drive at all?
<Marvin_1> Correct
<ObrienDave> is it a UEFI machine?
<zacwalls> im going on a homicidal rampage.
<ObrienDave> zacwalls, i think your stick just will not work. it happens. you'll have to try a different stick
<zacwalls> i dont have one
<ObrienDave> is your machine a UEFI?
<Marvin_1> Fairly certain it's BIOS
<ObrienDave> Marvin_1, if not, the secure boot will prevent you from seeing the drive. (thanks M$)
<ObrienDave> but i don't understand why gparted will see it but not the installer. only thing that makes sense to me
<garandil> it can see the drive, just not interact with it
<Marvin_1> Debian was fine to install (using ssh but w/e)
<ObrienDave> garandil, only during install
<Marvin_1> It can interact with it, I believe, since I can format and resize
<garandil> hmm.. Marvin_1 are you able to boot the live env. and use (c)fdisk on it?
<Marvin_1> What's with the (c)?
<garandil> cfdisk
<garandil> To me it sounds like the partition table might be borked
<ObrienDave> you can make a net partition table in gparted
<ObrienDave> *new
<Marvin_1> I've heard of the command but haven't used it. I can do "fdisk /dev/sda" and it brings me to a prompt to enter a command
<garandil> Marvin_1, do p
<garandil> or use cfdisk /dev/sda instead
<Marvin_1> So there's the main sda1 partition
<Marvin_1> but before it is about a meg free with log type
<Marvin_1> and following it is a tenth of a meg with same details
<Marvin_1> following the main partition
<garandil> so you only have one big partition?
<Marvin_1> correct
<garandil> ok, that's not right
<Marvin_1> fat32 formatted, as ObrienDave told me before
<garandil> ah
<garandil> Then it makes sense
<garandil> ObrienDave, sorry
<garandil> You should be able to proceed
<ObrienDave> garandil, not a problem :)
<Marvin_1> http://i.imgur.com/bVdRO0X.png
 * ObrienDave needs his last cup of coffee
<garandil> But remember to make it "Erase all and install Xubuntu"
<Marvin_1> I don't have that option since there's nothing on the drive
<Marvin_1> It skips to the image I linked
<ObrienDave> i think your ok because it shows sda for bootloader location
<garandil> Yeah, the image suggests that you should be ok
<ObrienDave> *you're
<Marvin_1> Then I hit install now and "no root file system is defined. Please correct this from the partitioning menu"
<Marvin_1> but I don't believe I can do that unless sda is available on the table
<garandil> back and use guided partitioning
<Marvin_1> I don't have that option T_T
<ObrienDave> what is on sdb?
<Marvin_1> Flash drive containing the live files
<zacwalls> how is 4 gigs?
<ObrienDave> try new partition table
<ObrienDave> zacwalls, should work
<zacwalls> okay
<ObrienDave> no more than 1G for persistance
<Marvin_1> That just wants to overwrite the usb and while it's not a big problem since I can rewrite to it, it's not the HDD
<Marvin_1> garandil, the GUI goes from step 1 -> step 3
<Marvin_1> I assume step 2 is the one to choose the setup option
<Marvin_1> but it literally jumps the step
<ObrienDave> yea
<garandil> Aye...
<Marvin_1> on the upside, the monitors have been fine since
<garandil> hmm.. on /dev/sda try to make 512MB partition in the beginning and use mountpoint /boot
<ObrienDave> LOL
<Marvin_1> so the live cd has something that's saving me that the mini or debian don't
<Marvin_1> What FS?
<garandil> ext2
<ObrienDave> ext4 ;P
<garandil> nono... non journaling fs for /boot
<ObrienDave> was going to suggest 100GB / remainder /home
<garandil> yeah, 100gb for / and the rest for /home is good
<Marvin_1> I went with the default setup on debian so I wouldn't have to fight with it and it ended up putting 25 gigs of swap the first time...
<ObrienDave> how much RAM?
<garandil> do you need swap?
<Marvin_1> 12 gigs ram
<garandil> I only use swap on servers
<ObrienDave> you don't need swap
<Marvin_1> I don't think I need it, but I always put like 3 gigs in case whatever reason
<Marvin_1> So, gparted crashed during the operations. Redoing
<ObrienDave> close the other windows
<ObrienDave> do 1 operation at a time, apply
<garandil> These UI tools are so unfamiliar
<Marvin_1> Yeah, that's what I did the 2nd time. It crashes on the resize/move operation
<Marvin_1> Probably doesn't mean much but the terminal reads "corrupted double linked list"
<ObrienDave> close cfdisk
<Marvin_1> it is
<ObrienDave> close installer
<Marvin_1> already was
<Marvin_1> Only 2 things I have open, gparted and the terminal
<ObrienDave> ok, gparted, device, create table, msftdata
<ObrienDave> you'll have an empty disk
<Marvin_1> Partition table, correct? I don't have "msftdata" option
<ObrienDave> how about GPT
<Marvin_1> Yup
<ObrienDave> msdos, sorry
<zacwalls> is there some merical software where i can boost storage capacity on a stick?
<zacwalls> miracle
<garandil> zacwalls, no
<ObrienDave> zacwalls, not a good option for stick
<zacwalls> is there a way?
<Marvin_1> Created using GPT. Should I make the 512 ext2 partition in the beginning?
<zacwalls> i only have cd-r
<garandil> Marvin_1, yes, you need to have the stage 1,5 and 2 of Grub somewhere
<garandil> including the initramfs
<ObrienDave> yes, but 100GB mountpoint / format, apply
<garandil> make the 512MB partition first
<garandil> put it in the beginning
<garandil> Then the 100GB for /
<garandil> then the rest for /home
<ObrienDave> going for /root?
<garandil> the first partition is /boot
<ObrienDave> right doh ;P
<zacwalls> what can i do with a cd-r
<garandil> ObrienDave, more coffee ;)
<ObrienDave> well, i had the oot correct ;P
<ObrienDave> zacwalls, nothing
<Marvin_1> Aside from /boot, the other 2 should be ext4?
<ObrienDave> YES ;P
<garandil> Marvin_1, correct
<Marvin_1> Where does the swap generally fit in with the order?
<zacwalls> can i fix my usb somehow?
<ObrienDave> last
<garandil> Marvin_1, in the end
<garandil> But with 12GB of RAM you dont need swap
<ObrienDave> zacwalls, probably not
<Marvin_1> Yeah, was just wondering
<zacwalls> is there another option?
<ObrienDave> Marvin_1, swap is recommended for 6GB or less
<ObrienDave> zacwalls, do you have a micro SD and a USB card reader?
<zacwalls> no
<Marvin_1> Everything created, installer still not picking it up
<garandil> quick one... on the USB stick you are using Marvin_1 , did you have debian there before?
<ObrienDave> Marvin_1, post a pic of your gparted for that drive please
<zacwalls> i meant with the usb... is there another option there?
<Marvin_1> zacwalls, I HAD debian on the drive but did a full format of it to get rid of it since dd breaks my flash drive and I can't write anything to it
<Marvin_1> since then, I've installed xubuntu iso with dd
<garandil> Did you wipe the usb drive completely before putting Xubuntu on it?
<ObrienDave> Marvin_1, can you burn ISO to DVD
<zacwalls> me?
<Marvin_1> Yes to both
<zacwalls> yes
<zacwalls> !clean install
<garandil> Marvin_1, what ObrienDave said.. It's time to remove some storage out of the equation
<zacwalls> no?
<ObrienDave> Marvin_1, try burning ISO to DVD and installing that way
<ObrienDave> COFFEE brb ;P
<Marvin_1> ObrienDave, http://i.imgur.com/t9jAMxK.png
<zacwalls> the flash drive is all i have
<zacwalls> can i program it somehow?
<zacwalls> can i find out what is wrong with it?
<ObrienDave> Marvin_1, i don't see any mount points on that pic
<Marvin_1> Can I create them in gparted?
<ObrienDave> zacwalls, some  sticks just don't work
<ObrienDave> Marvin_1, yes
<zacwalls> i know, this one has to though
<Marvin_1> ObrienDave, completely my fault then, sorry. I'll try it again
<ObrienDave> no worries
<ObrienDave> zacwalls, all you can do is try again, different utilities, unetbootin, pendrivelinux, etc
<ObrienDave> zacwalls, your ISO file is good
<zacwalls> i know
<Marvin_1> first google search says you can't do it in gparted, you need to edit /etc/fstab? But I can't if it's not installed. If there is a way, please teach me senpai >.<
<zacwalls> "damn small linux" ha
<Marvin_1> CD finished, booting up
<ObrienDave> garandil, still here?
<garandil> Sorry, had to tend to the puppy
<ObrienDave> np
<ObrienDave> i assume mount points are going to be /boot / /home
<garandil> ObrienDave, that was the plan
<ObrienDave> cool, gparted wont do mount points
<Marvin_1> So, got to the same screen which only had the flash drive. Nothing showed up but the buttons weren't greyed out anymore
<Marvin_1> I hit the 'change' button and...
<Marvin_1> it crashed T_T
<ObrienDave> i don't get it
<garandil> this is strange..
<Marvin_1> Does the SATA type matter?
<ObrienDave> i wouldnt think so
<garandil> do you have it in ACHI ?
<zacwalls> Ubuntu is debian  correct? and it is stable net install?
<Marvin_1> uh
<Marvin_1> I had it in RAID the first time, then I switched it to
<Marvin_1> I think IDE
<ObrienDave> zacwalls, you can try the minimal ISO
<ObrienDave> maybe BIOS still thinks it's in RAID mode
<Marvin_1> didn't work so I tried the mini.iso and when that didn't work, I ran over here to the IRC
<zacwalls> i thought that had no gui?
<garandil> starts to look like it
<ObrienDave> zacwalls, only the installer is no GUI
<ObrienDave> Marvin_1, get to BIOS, this sounds like a secure/fast boot, UEFI issue
<zacwalls> how do i use unetbootin ????????????
<Marvin_1> I just got there and left T_T
<Marvin_1> I switched it to ACHI from IDE
<ObrienDave> Marvin_1, ok, try it
<Marvin_1> I thought unetbootin wasn't recommended?
<garandil> zacwalls, not to be rude, but at this point you should look for information on the web
<Marvin_1> Something with messing up boot stuff?
<garandil> Unetbootin is documented well
<zacwalls> i got it running anyway nvm
<ObrienDave> zacwalls, plug USB in, select ISO from lower right button, set persistance, burn to USB
<Marvin_1> So aside from ubuntu-derivs, what other distros do you guys like?
<ObrienDave> Xubuntu ;P
<zacwalls> back track
<zacwalls> i think
<ObrienDave> i've tried most Debian/XFCE distros. i keep coming back to Xubuntu
<garandil> Marvin_1, the right tool for the right job.
<zacwalls> ooh mint
<garandil> Xubuntu for desktop and CentOS/RHEL for servers
<garandil> and gentoo for small systems that is supposed to just run
<ObrienDave> never tried gentoo
<Marvin_1> Haven't heard of RHEL
<garandil> But that's offtopic chat
<garandil> RedHat Enterprise Linux
<ObrienDave> Red Hat Enterprise Linux
<Marvin_1> So the installer crashed with the update in ACHI
<Marvin_1> ObrienDave, you wanted me to enter BIOS?
<ObrienDave> yea, back to IDE
<Marvin_1> That all?
<ObrienDave> trying to think
<ObrienDave> smell the wood burning? ;P
<Marvin_1> Waiting for the lightbulb moment :D
<Marvin_1> But I seriously appreciate both of you helping me
<ObrienDave> hoping you don't have a UEFI. can you post pic of bios screen with camera or something?
<Marvin_1> Yeah sure, just a moment
<Marvin_1> main page?
<garandil> easy enough to determine.. when fixing the disk stuff.. can you use the mouse?
<Marvin_1> no mouse
<Marvin_1> Only keyboard
<ObrienDave> just want to be sure it's BIOS
<Marvin_1> ObrienDave, http://i.imgur.com/cN2rmD0.jpg
<garandil> that is BIOS
<ObrienDave> check this out LOL
<ObrienDave> https://i.imgur.com/qjbtwIz.jpg
<Marvin_1> NSA, always there
<garandil> LOL
<ObrienDave> definately good old AMI bios *smooch*
<ObrienDave> ok, what is that 4th disk?
<Marvin_1> the cd drive
<ObrienDave> k
<ObrienDave> oh yea, blueray ;P
<xubuntu506> how to check ram?
<Marvin_1> wtf
<Marvin_1> it's blueray?
<xubuntu506> pls help
<xubuntu506> i am using free -m command
<xubuntu506> so which is exactly
<xubuntu506> ram
<xubuntu506> the swap
<xubuntu506> or memory?
<ObrienDave> BD usually means blueray
<ObrienDave> RAM means Random Access Memory
<Marvin_1> This is a relatively old comp so I always assumed it was just named BD for no real reason. Should go get a blueray one day and test it out then
<ObrienDave> xubuntu506, when you boot, grub has a memcheck option
<garandil> xubuntu506, free -t
<ObrienDave> Marvin_1, that is possible. worth $2 to rent one and see
<Marvin_1> now if only it would install T_T
<ObrienDave> anyway, any other options for disktype in BIOS? any raid controllers to disable?
<xubuntu506> thanx alot
<ObrienDave> there HAS to be a reason for this
<Marvin_1> for the controller mode?
<ObrienDave> yea
<Marvin_1> so uh
<Marvin_1> that's interesting
<Marvin_1> on bios scren
<Marvin_1> (screen*), and the monitor crap happened
<Marvin_1> they all just suspended
<Marvin_1> so it's not the OS fault, that's nice to know
<ObrienDave> thinking your video card is dying
<Marvin_1> man, I will literally buy one tonight and have it overnight
<Marvin_1> I am not dealing with this crap
<ObrienDave> i cant see how but that just might be most of the problem
<garandil> Marvin_1, is that machine still under warranty?
<Marvin_1> I've had the stock card since I've gotten it. Worked fine
<Marvin_1> garandil, I wish, I bought it refurbished because I'm cheap
<ObrienDave> what card is it?
<Marvin_1> worked for like 3-4 years, no problem
<ObrienDave> no problems under any other OS
<Marvin_1> I've had windows only, for the desktop
<Marvin_1> I started with linux on my laptop (which is a mac of course >.>)
<Marvin_1> If memory serves, it's a radeon 5670 or something like it
<ObrienDave> what about installing windows and then trying the overwrite option for Xubuntu?
<ObrienDave> it's a Seagate HD
<Marvin_1> When I wiped the drive orignally, I planned to install windows first, then dual boot debian
<Marvin_1> but for some reason I can't recall, the windows part didn't work out, so I said screw it and was gonna go full linux
<ObrienDave> i would think about trying it again just to get the drive fixed up and then overwrite
<ObrienDave> i'm out of ideas otherwise
<ObrienDave> zacwalls, how's it going with the mini ISO?
<garandil> I'm lost for ideas now..
<ObrienDave> i see no reason for this drive issue
<ObrienDave> what about the CMOS battery? is it new or not more that 7 years old?
<Marvin_1> radeon 6770 is the card. As for the PC, the release date for the model is jun 2011 (I thought it was much earlier tbh) so not that old
<garandil> hmm... smartmontools and check if the drive is healthy maybe?
<ObrienDave> ok, from what i'm seeing the drive should start as FAT32 or NTFS
<Marvin_1> So, side question. To remove a dd-written usb, how should I do it?
<garandil> fdisk and delete the part
<garandil> create new
<Marvin_1> "GPT Table detected on [...] Use GNU Parted"
<ObrienDave> go back to gparted, new table, msdos, new partition, NTFS, whole drive
<Marvin_1> but then I open it on gparted and it tells me no table detected
<Marvin_1> Alright
<garandil> Smells like the disk might be unhealthy
<Marvin_1> brb
<ObrienDave> k
<ObrienDave> i'm grasping for ideas
<Marvin_1> Yeah, this is what messed me up last time. "Driver descriptor says the phys. block size is 2kb, but linux says .5 kb"
<garandil> what the hell?
<Marvin_1> It's a 16 gb flash drive and if I hit 'ignore,' then it treats it like a 4 gig drive
<garandil> are we talking about the disk now or flashdrive?
<ObrienDave> flash
<garandil> use the correct bs when using dd
 * ObrienDave knows why he never got into dd
<ObrienDave> garandil, sorry that just sounds wrong LOL
<garandil> hehe
<ObrienDave> or reads wrong LOL
<ObrienDave> dang, i am not going to stay awake for 5 more hours. grrr
<Marvin_1> ha...ha..., I'm just stupid. It was mounted T_T
<ObrienDave> what was?
 * ObrienDave getting sleepy and confused ;P
<Marvin_1> the flash drive
<ObrienDave> k
<ObrienDave> but at 57, i'm easily confused ;P
<garandil> I'm out of ideas now
<garandil> Only thing left is to check the health of the disk
<Marvin_1> Gonna try a windows install again
<Marvin_1> You mentioned smartmontools, but what should I use to run it?
<Marvin_1> do they have a standalone live type of thing?
<garandil> need to check google
<garandil> smartctl
<ObrienDave> http://www.smartmontools.org/wiki/LiveCDs
<garandil> it's in xubuntu's repos
<garandil> # smartctl -a /dev/sda
<Marvin_1> Yeah, I just realized I had the cd
<ObrienDave> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/amd64/gsmartcontrol/download
<Marvin_1> "overall health assessment result: passed"
<ObrienDave> zacwalls, check out YUMI it has a boot error fixer
<Marvin_1> garandil,ObrienDave, you want me to pastebin it, or is that good enough?
<ObrienDave> naw, you seem like a trustworthy kind of person ;P
<Marvin_1> d'awww, thanks
<garandil> I trust that you are not lying about the health of your hdd ;)
<ObrienDave> lol
<Marvin_1> wow, this software hates me. I was about to type that's it been stuck for about 15 minutes on the same percent and as soon as I write the message
<Marvin_1> it shoots up to 99
<ObrienDave> hate when that happens
<Marvin_1> The windows iso, that is
<ObrienDave> when that's done, make sure windows boots and then we can try the Xubuntu
<ObrienDave> going to check something out. back in a few
<deshipu> 99 percent only makes you happy for the first 2 hours
<ObrienDave> zacwalls, well dang, YUMI did not work for me
<zacwalls> really
<garandil> tried WinUSB ?
<zacwalls> me? no
<ObrienDave> i'm sticking to Linux apps for now
<zacwalls> brb
<Marvin_1> haha, right
<Marvin_1> now I remember why I couldn't install windows
<Marvin_1> cause the screens died
<garandil> Marvin_1, I suggest that you unplug one screen and install with minimum config
<Marvin_1> as in, unplug one screen, or unplug to get 1 screen?
<garandil> unplug so you only run with one screen
<Marvin_1> 2nd try
<zacwalls> UNetbootin didnt work
<zacwalls> can i try and do something to just let the system do an update straight to 14.04 no clean install?
<garandil> there is a chance that it'll breake
<ObrienDave> which one are you on? 12.04?
<zacwalls> yeah
<zacwalls> i have an option to update to 12.10
<ObrienDave> no, don't do that
<zacwalls> i dont want to
<ObrienDave> you can go from 12.04 to 14.04 not from 12.10
<zacwalls> oh how!!!!!!!!!!!
<ObrienDave> hang on
<zacwalls> wait...ill still have xubuntu....nvm ill change os later
<Marvin_1> garandil, there's no wait it was that simple...but it hasn't turned off yet
<Marvin_1> no way*
<ObrienDave> let it sit
<Marvin_1> I've been moving the mouse for the past like 10 minute to make sure it won't idle by itself
<Marvin_1> the paranoia is real
<zacwalls> ha
<ObrienDave> zacwalls, in terminal; sudo apt-get update && dist-upgrate
<ObrienDave> zacwalls, in terminal; sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrate
<ObrienDave> sorry
<ObrienDave> DAMN
<ObrienDave> zacwalls, in terminal; sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Marvin_1> they should make upgrate a thing
<ObrienDave> let that finish 100%
<ObrienDave> Marvin_1, ;P
<Marvin_1> it'll update and then upgrade
<Marvin_1> GGGGGGGGGGGG
<cfhowlett> sudo do-release-upgrade     for 12.04 > 14.04
<Marvin_1> windows finished installing and then restarted. Xubuntu launched because of boot priority
<Marvin_1> well
<ObrienDave> do release upgrade is for servers, afaik
<zacwalls> okay done
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, false.
<ObrienDave> sudo update-manager -d
<zacwalls> it...was...THAT SIMPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 3 DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!thanks
<zacwalls> bye and thanks
<ObrienDave> oh boy, he'll be back LOL
<Marvin_1> wow, that psychic ability
<ObrienDave> sorry cfhowlett everything i'm reading recommends do release for servers and update-manager for desktops
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, no apology needed.  in *nix there're multiple methods to the same end
<ObrienDave> always :)
<cfhowlett> see that?^  no snark.  take note.
<cfhowlett> :)
<ObrienDave> i'm waiting for the snark ;P
<ObrienDave> something like "see? i told you so! ;P"
<Marvin_1> windows plz
<Marvin_1> "moving your old files to windows.old" ...[at the end of the install]..."windows.old is corrupt"
<ObrienDave> it's fine, we're going to overwrite everything anyway
<Marvin_1> I wanna boot up into it once to make sure everything's ok before I go back to xubuntu's cd
<ObrienDave> absolutely
<Marvin_1> Any clue about the monitors then? Why having the extra 2 connected would do the weird suspend thing?
<ObrienDave> installers are not designed to work with multiple monitors, afaik
<Marvin_1> Even debian (fully installed) would have the same behavior
<Marvin_1> I didn't try it with only 1 monitor, so I don't know if it would have been fixed that way either
<knome> incorrect again... they might not handle it perfectly (all monitors should just have the same information), but they should work with installers
<knome> ObrienDave, i would really prefer if you stopped guessing.
<knome> if you don't know or aren't sure, don't spread wrong information
<Marvin_1> All 3 were just clones of each other, they weren't extending, but why would that cause them to suspend after X time without being able to wake up?
<knome> Marvin_1, nothing to do with the monitors.
<knome> Marvin_1, i haven't been following, so sorry if i ask same questions again, but is it a desktop or a laptop with external monitors?
<Marvin_1> desktop with 3 connected. During installs of either debian, windows, or xubuntu mini, (with all 3 connected) the monitors would go into sleep mode and be unable to wake up
<knome> that sounds like a hardware feature... are you sure your graphics card is okay?
<Marvin_1> I managed to install debian through ssh and eventually got teamspeak on it, to see if it dropped connection when they died. When the monitors died, the ts3 client would drop the connection but I would still be able to ssh into the desktop from my laptop
<knome> maybe it's overheating or something, or there's a power-saving feature which kicks in a bit too promptly
<Marvin_1> Prior to installing debian, I had windows 7 which would be fine with 3 and never have this behavior
<Marvin_1> so I assumed it was the new OS(es?)...., until it happened in bios setup
<knome> well it definitely doesn't have anything to do with any OS itself, since it's happening with both
<knome> maybe something is dying in your PC
<knome> the power supply unit might not be able to supply enough power for all the hardware, so some might be turned off because of that
<knome> it sounds weird that the installer (or the BIOS) is doing that, but maybe there is something wrong with the PC
<knome> is it an old one?
<Marvin_1> <4 years
<knome> right... hardware isn't my strongest area, but i'd say it's something wrong with that.
<knome> you could try installing with just one monitor to check if even that works
<Marvin_1> Yeah, that's what garandil told me to do and it seemed to work but the installation didn't work at the end for whatever the reason. But it did prevent that monitor from shutting off the whole time
<knome> it definitely sounds like a power supply problem
<ObrienDave> the other issue was that gparted would see his main HD but the Xubuntu installer would not
<garandil> Smells like power issues yes
<knome> maybe there wasn't enough power to spin the HD
<ObrienDave> at the same time?
<knome> that's different then.
<ObrienDave> http://i.imgur.com/bVdRO0X.png
<garandil> Well, reading the PCB on the HDD and actually having it going at full speed is different
<ObrienDave> true
<garandil> Also, going to minimum configuration and then adding in stuff might also help
<Marvin_1> the problem with using that one was the screen shutoff and I couldn't get to the ssh part quick enough
<Marvin_1> but hopefully if the screen problem resolved itself, I'll try it again
<ObrienDave> did you ever have this trouble under windows with 3 monitors?
<Marvin_1> Nope
<Marvin_1> So it seems weird to me that it's the power source suddenly
<Marvin_1> I never spent enough time idling in the bios for the monitors to shut off, so maybe I did have the problem but windows prevented it somehow
<ObrienDave> then i doubt it's the supply, i suspect the Linux drivers for your card
<JeremiS-Linux> hallo
<JeremiS-Linux> I am on xubuntu right now
<JeremiS-Linux> haha
<cfhowlett> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<JeremiS-Linux> um ok
<JeremiS-Linux> uhh
<JeremiS-Linux> is there a way that I can make the corners of the titlebar thing to be square
<JeremiS-Linux> and to turn off shadows behind windows/
<cfhowlett> JeremiS-Linux, settings > appearance
<JeremiS-Linux> where is it in there
<JeremiS-Linux> I have it set to adwaita
<cfhowlett> JeremiS-Linux, experiment until you find it or ask #xfce
<brainwash> settings > window manager tweaks > last tab  to turn off shadows
<JeremiS-Linux> ah
<brainwash> and settings > window manager  to change the window decoration theme
<JeremiS-Linux> I hadn't looked in there
<JeremiS-Linux> thanks
<cfhowlett> !cookie | brain
<ubottu> brain: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<brainwash> :)
<JeremiS-Linux> does xubuntu have workstations?
<JeremiS-Linux> *workspaces
<ObrienDave> yes
<JeremiS-Linux> I used to use elementary and it had that
<brainwash> it does, 2 by default
<ObrienDave> 4
<JeremiS-Linux> ok how do you switch between workstations
<JeremiS-Linux> *workspaces
<JeremiS-Linux> sorry
<JeremiS-Linux> I'm kinda new
<brainwash> you can add the workspace switcher plugin to the panel (right click panel and just add it from the list)
<JeremiS-Linux> ok
<brainwash> or you can right click the desktop to switch between workspaces I think
<brainwash> or simply use the assigned keybindings
<JeremiS-Linux> k
<brainwash> oh, I meant middle click the desktop
<JeremiS-Linux> ok
<JeremiS-Linux> is there a way to remove icons in panel buttons
<JeremiS-Linux> for your opened programs and stuff
<JeremiS_> guys I accidentally disabled my mouse
<JeremiS_> um
<JeremiS_> I was in the mouse sectiona nd I thought one setting was like
<JeremiS_> raw mouse integration so no acceleration or anything but it was disable the mouse
<JeremiS_> uh
<JeremiS_> how do I fix that
<JeremiS_> I need to get back to the mouse settings using just the keyboard
<JeremiS_> someone please help
<xubuntu103> Hi all Xubuntu users, I have had an issue!!! I say "had" as I am reinstalling xubuntu 14.04 as we speak hoping I will not re-encounter...
<xubuntu103> problem = after logging in I do not have any desktop other then a wallpaper.
<JeremiS_> help now my mouse is disabled in my whole computer
<JeremiS_> I went to my virtualbox settings and clicked on usb mice and then my mouse
<cfhowlett> JeremiS_, reboot
<JeremiS_> oh it's back
<JeremiS_> I've regained control
<JeremiS_> after forcing my virtual box to close
<JeremiS_> I still don't have mouse control in xubuntu though
<xubuntu103> It happend after installing xubuntu and and installing some additional software (Chromium, playonlinux and removed some apps that I did not require (Pidgin, web browser etc), nothing that should have affected the system.
<xubuntu103> At this time I did not install any new system drivers other then try to get a wifi printer working with no luck.
<xubuntu103> just before this issue happend I tried to change my wallpaper and it would not allow me, so I rebooted thinking the error would resolve itself which it did not, then after login I have no way to access file manager or apps etc.
<cfhowlett> xubuntu103, launch a terminal, launch thunar filemanger
<JeremiS_> ok I'm back
<JeremiS_> I have fixed my mouse controlk
<xubuntu877> hi
<Hedgework> hi
<xubuntu877> I have a problem with my system , I am trying to update it , but it says that I cannot connect to repository
<xubuntu877> I tried searching on forums etc but whatever I tried didn't work
<cfhowlett> xubuntu877, what is the output of terminal:  cat /etc/issue
<xubuntu877> I wrote that in terminal and I got : Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<cfhowlett> xubuntu877, 13.04 is end of life = no longer supported.  upgrade to 12.04 or 14.04
<cfhowlett> !13.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<xubuntu877> I suspected that .... I was just hoping to be wrong since my work now gives me no time to upgrade , anyway thank you very much
<xubuntu877> for your help
<cfhowlett> xubuntu877, happy2help
<Buuntu> i'm having a problem with my screen not waking after suspending (closing the lid on my laptop), any ideas on how to fix?
<garandil> Buuntu, tried to press the power button?
<Buuntu> garandil, huh? i mean i can get it to work but i have to press Ctrl + Alt + F1 every time and then run sudo service lightdm restart
<Buuntu> garandil, which is a pain in the ass...
<Buuntu> garandil, that also means that all of my applications get closed
<Gatis> Does Xubuntu still have xfce DE?
<Hedgework> Gatis: by default, yes, but you can install others if you like
<cfhowlett> Gatis, xfce4
 * Hedgework wanders off to have lunch.
<Gatis> IN screenshots looked like Gnome 3
<garandil> Buuntu, oh.. that's more serious
<Buuntu> garandil, haha so any ideas? online it said to disable light locker but then it seems that i can't lock it at all (which is not the point)?
<knome> Gatis, yes, xubuntu still has xfce.
<garandil> Buuntu, sorry, no.. I've yet to stumble upon such issues myself
<Buuntu> hmm, okay...  anyone else have ideas?
<xubuntu491> good morning
<xubuntu491> any please tell me how to download youtube videos
<cfhowlett> !youtube
<cfhowlett> youtube-dl would xubuntu491 or there are firefox plugins
<xubuntu068> please tell
<xubuntu068> how to download youtube videos
<cfhowlett> see the above message
<hyper_ch> howdy, has anyone seen TheSheep lately?
<kj4> ll
<mihailzet> rassian
<mihailzet> russian))
<Pici> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<hyper_ch> я хочу чтобы ты была мамой моих детей?
<hyper_ch> s/?/!/
<zacwalls> what is some good anti virus ware?
<bazhang> !av | zacwalls
<ubottu> zacwalls: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<zacwalls> okay my computer is running extreemly slow ever since i updated to 14/04
<bazhang> type top in the terminal zacwal
<bazhang> ah he quit
<Pcneard225> hello everyone\
<knome> hello.
<Pcneard225> hello welcome
<pawel_> hi
<Pcneard225> hows it going
<pawel_> nothing special and u?
<knome> Pcneard225, if you have a support question, please just ask it; general chatter in #xubuntu-offtopic
<zacwalls> so how can i download spotify. i dodnt understand the directions at the website
<zacwalls> every time i try to access /etc/apt/sources.list it says access denied
<zacwalls> bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<brainwash> zacwalls: you can add the repository via GUI, see http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/install-spotify-ubuntu-14-04/
<zacwalls> aha
<brainwash> this way you'll get a graphical password prompt
<zacwalls> i wanted to do it via terminal though
<brainwash> then you have to use sudo
<brainwash> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<zacwalls> i tryed. it said no command fonud  /etc/apt/sources.list
<zacwalls> tried
<brainwash> which command?
<zacwalls> sudo  /etc/apt/sources.list
<zacwalls> . i thought i may give it a try considering i didnt know the command
<brainwash> passing only the file name won't work apparently :)
<zacwalls> yes
<brainwash> you need to specify the text editor
<zacwalls> so witch command do i use
<brainwash> like nano -> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<knome> no heretic commands here please.
<brainwash> just make sure that you don't mess with this file
<zacwalls> lol what does that mean?
<brainwash> so, I recommend reading my link and use the graphical way of adding a new repository
<zacwalls> isnt there one called somthing like gksu
<brainwash> yes, for graphical apps like mousepad
<knome> zacwalls, if you don't understand command line at all, do not force yourself to do everything with it. make yourself comfortable with the graphical UI first.
<brainwash> gksu mousepad /etc/apt/sources.list
<zacwalls> okay so im at mousepad what do i do next
<knome> zacwalls, what about reading the tutorial you are following?
<zacwalls> i dont understand it
<knome> zacwalls, then do it the GUI way.
<zacwalls> i am
<zacwalls> i think
<zacwalls> that was easyer than i thought
<zacwalls> easer
<GeekDude> I recently recieved a dell desktop. It has a 120gb drive, with a 119gb windows XP partition on it. I want to install xubuntu alongside XP, but I get a scary message when I go to resize the windows partition in gparted
<bekks> GeekDude: Which "scary" message?
<GeekDude> something along the lines of that windows may fail to boot after the operation is done
<GeekDude> give me a second to see what it said exactly
<GeekDude> "Moving a partition might cause your operating system to fail to boot"
<GeekDude> "You have queued an operation to move the start sector of partion /dev/sda1. Failure to boot is most likely to occur if you move the gnu/linux partition containing /boot, or if you move the windows system partition C:"
<bekks> GeekDude: Then you shouldnt do that, but shrink the windows partition instead of shrinking and moving ("free space before vs. free space after")
<GeekDude> If I just run the xubuntu installer, will it figure out partitioning?
<GeekDude> bekks?
<GeekDude> or should I go ahead and move the 119gb partition down to the 20gb I want it at?
<GeekDude> bekks:  it looks like the installer is smart enough to do the partitioning for me
<bekks> GeekDude: Sounds good :)
<GeekDude> 20gb xp with 100gb xubuntu alongside seems pretty good
#xubuntu 2014-08-09
<zacwalls> im trying to use playonlinux but it hates me. i would really like to know how to install skyrim.
<ZeroSoul> so ive been using xubuntu for a few days. now when i boot up it will randomly freeze. or now i cant access anything on the desktop or use the little menu at the top right. i also cant expand or resize my firefox window but i can use firefox and thats how im typing this now
<ZeroSoul> top left* sorry
<ZeroSoul> any help would be majorly appreciated
<|zer0|> <ZeroSoul> did you remove any software using the software entre?
<|zer0|> centre even!
<ZeroSoul> using the what?
<|zer0|> ubuntu software centre?
<ZeroSoul> i havent really installed anything except kino through the terminal
<ZeroSoul> other than that i havent done much
<ZeroSoul> it just randomly will freeze certain things
<ZeroSoul> like i cant close out of the firefox window im in right now
<|zer0|> Im new myself so not sure if something you have installed may have corrupted omething, I had a similar issues in that I would login in and have no access to anything (no ile menu), found that previously I removed web browser and mail reader which seems to remove system files important to the function of xubunutu, thats why I asked if you removed anything using the software entre.
<|zer0|> sorry bout my typing (new keyboard)!!
<ZeroSoul> dont worry zer0 its weird to adjust to new boards. what did you get if you dont mind me asking? possibly the fact i recently updated to the new version of xubuntu fucked me over
<ElderDryas> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ElderDryas> well, that wasn't what I wanted :)
<ElderDryas> !profanity
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ElderDryas> not that either
<|zer0|> Rapoo 9060 wireless et
<ElderDryas> ZeroSoul: No profanity, please
<ZeroSoul> sorry
<ZeroSoul> didnt know it wasnt allowed. my bad everyone
<ZeroSoul> zer0: what keyboard did you get?
<|zer0|> Rapoo 9060 wireless keyboard/mouse
<|zer0|> feels a lot like a laptop keyboard.
<ZeroSoul> gross
<ZeroSoul> i got a corsair raptor k50 (dontm ake fun of the rubber domes) about 6 months ago. thing is massive but i really like it
<ZeroSoul> i want to get an ibm model m at somepoint
<|zer0|> <ZeroSoul> that thing is huge, looks like a control panel from a cold war era russian rocket ;P
<|zer0|> #HELP# anybody gotten itunes 10 working through playonlinux on xubuntu 14.04?
<ZeroSoul> zer0: while it is huge the 18 macros are a little unnessecary but fun
<|zer0|> <ZeroSoul> Looks like you like the old school peripherals :) suppose they are tough and you are recycling  :)
<ZeroSoul> zer0: i only use old keyboards. old mice kinda suck because while technology in mice have gone a long ways the tech for keyboards is pretty much the same. and i like the feel and ruggedness of the buckling springs on a model m
<xubuntu758> I haven't been able to get packages all day
<xubuntu758> is there some sort of server problem?
<|zer0|> <ZeroSoul> I havent seen a coiled cord on a keyboard in years! something they should bring back for wired setups  :)
<|zer0|> #HELP# error: "Error in POL_Shortcut
<|zer0|> Binary not found: iTunes.exe
<|zer0|> Have you installed the program to the default location?" getting this when trying to install itunes 10 via playonlinux.
<|zer0|> Anybody got a cue?
<GeekDude> New install of 14.04, rand all 300mb of software updates. I've installed x11vnc and openssh. I'm connected over ssh, trying to start x11vnc. The server seems to start alright, but every time a client tries to connect it just fails
<GeekDude> it closes the socket immediately
<holstein> GeekDude: trying to start the server like that can be challenging.. i start it, but it takes a few flags to start over ssh.. how are you starting?
<GeekDude> well, I was trying to start it over ssh "x11vnc -display :0"
<GeekDude> however, now I'm starting it on the machine itself, and it's still killing connections instantly
<holstein> GeekDude: sure. im saying, i do start over ssh, but it takes more than that
<GeekDude> it sees the connections in the log at least
<holstein> GeekDude: what is your command? is that all?
<GeekDude> ... yes?
<GeekDude> is that bad
<GeekDude> ?
<holstein> GeekDude: its not what i use.. i have more.. i'll look at my command and share..
<holstein> GeekDude: otherwise, test locally, if you have access to the machine
<GeekDude> I am sitting next to it
<GeekDude> so, yes
<holstein> GeekDude: ok.. so log in, locally, start the vnc servrer, and run the client locally, on the same machine, andsee if you connect.. if you dont, then you wont be able to connect over a network
<GeekDude> I'll need a vnc client
<GeekDude> Any suggestions? I don't generally do vnc from linux
<holstein> !info remmina
<ubottu> remmina (source: remmina): remote desktop client for GNOME desktop environment. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.0-4ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 127 kB, installed size 362 kB
<GeekDude> holstein: same result
<GeekDude> connection closes immediately
<holstein> GeekDude: i suggest trying a simpler vnc server.. vino, or whatever.. even team viewer.
<GeekDude> I was going to use vino, but the whole security permissions update really annoys me
<holstein> GeekDude: ?
<holstein> GeekDude: vnc is a security risk
<holstein> GeekDude: you can learn about vnc over ssh or whatever. i suggest you just get *something* working, locally, and test.. and play around, and learn
<GeekDude> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=987981
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 987981 in vino "Vino authentication issue / not matching security types / No security type suitable for RFB 3.3 Supported / Authentication mechanism requested cannot be provided by the computer" [Urgent,New]
<GeekDude> I'm talking about this ^
<GeekDude> vino switched to a relatively unused authentication protocol, and it's annoying to work around
<holstein> GeekDude: im talking about, *dont* trust vnc in general
<GeekDude> I know, I do vnc over ssh with my working boxes constantly
<holstein> GeekDude: set vino up on the local machine, and see if you can connect.. then, see if you can connect on your lan.. then, go from there
<GeekDude> holstein: vino works
<holstein> GeekDude: personally, i think you are just not using enough arguments for vnc, if you prefer that..
<GeekDude> I think vino is great, but I've had good experiences with x11vnc too. Although, those were all with xvfb as the x server, and no desktop environment
<|zer0|> Has anybody here used Plex over xubuntu?
<phunyguy> |zer0|: isn't plex an app?
<|zer0|> yeah media server
<phunyguy> oh so you mean using Plex on Xubuntu?
<phunyguy> it sounded like you meant using it instead of Xubuntu.
<|zer0|> yes :)
<phunyguy> I got confused :(
<phunyguy> sorry, I have never used Plex myself.  Hopefully someone else knows.
<|zer0|> im trying to add folders from my Netgear stora NAS into Plex but Plex is only showing me "/" and "boot" dunno how to add folders from the NAS :(
<|zer0|> thats okay, tryin to figure this out on there forums too
<onr> the hell is tumblerd?
<onr> xubuntu is trying to make me a hipster now
<cfhowlett> !info tumblerd
<bazhang> !find tumblerd
<ubottu> Package tumblerd does not exist in trusty
<ubottu> File tumblerd found in tumbler
<bazhang> onr explain yourself
<onr> well, i'm using xubuntu 14.04 and it's running
<onr> also eats good portion of my cpu and memory
<bazhang> onr, what are your system specs currently
<onr> 2 core cpu and 4 gigs of mem
<onr> hmm, he just calmed down. still running silently
<brainwash> did you open a directory with a large amount of pictures or big video files? tumbler is know to get stuck sometimes when creating those preview pictures
<onr> he was utilizing 20-30% of cpu
<onr> no
<onr> oh, maybe calibre?
<bazhang> yeah
<bazhang> that would do it
<bazhang> you dont need to use calibre, there are tools to read the formats natively
<onr> i use it to manage ebooks i have. it runs evince when i want to read one
<onr> but it uses its own reader for epub format. is there a standalone tool to read epub?
<cfhowlett> !epub
<cfhowlett> !info epub
<ubottu> Package epub does not exist in trusty
<cfhowlett> grrrrrr
<cfhowlett> onr, look in software center for "epub"
<onr> hmm fbreader exists
<bazhang> as does okular
<bazhang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/14378/what-software-can-i-use-to-view-epub-documents
<xubuntu233> Hi, can anyone help me get my USB microphone to work properly in xubuntu please. It has loads of background noise and static. Example recorded sound file:  https://www.sendspace.com/file/2mcx1t
<xubuntu233> googled loads and nothing seems to affect it :(
<cfhowlett> xubuntu233, ow!  OW!
<xubuntu233> lol
<ochosi> xubuntu233: i presume you tried to open "alsamixer" from the terminal and reduce the input volume?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu233, 1.  try a different usb port
<xubuntu233> tried alsamixer just makes it more quiet. ill try another usb now
<ochosi> xubuntu233: did you also change the "mic boost" in alsamixer?
<ochosi> at least i have the input volume separated from what i assume is a software amp
<xubuntu233> doesnt have a mic boost options. might be cause its usb headset or something. I've fixed it... put it in a case usb instead of mobo one and it worked! thanks all. :D!!!
<ochosi> hah, that was a simple solution then :)
<xubuntu233> always the way, feel such a n00b lol
<cfhowlett> xubuntu233, that feeling will pass :)
<asuslaptop> hi
<asuslaptop> can we remove the non-free firmware from kernel in xubuntu ?
<brainwash> asuslaptop: if you don't need any of the non-free firmware, then feel free to uninstall the package
<asuslaptop> brainwash: but the wiki says it does not come with non-free firmware pre-installed is it true ?
<brainwash> should be true
<asuslaptop> brainwash: but the kernel still has non-free blobs even if I remove the non-free stuff ?
<brainwash> like?
<asuslaptop> like brainwash we have trisquel it does not have any non-free blob in the kernel .. so when i use it with my laptop ( netbook
<asuslaptop> it don't boot well as graphics is not support even on debian non-free firmware is required to be installed
<asuslaptop> but it works fine on Xubuntu
<asuslaptop> i think it is not true that Xubuntu does not come pre-installed with non-free firmware
<asuslaptop> also vrms program does not show it at all but it shows in debian
<brainwash> which graphics card?
<brainwash> (x)ubuntu is able to install the closed source driver if supported and selected by the user
<asuslaptop> brainwash: amd c-60 apu
<asuslaptop> brainwash: where can I read about xubuntu repos ? and how can make sure I only have the free ones ?
<brainwash> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<clark> hi all, are there any "fast search" utilities available for xubuntu/linux?
<brainwash> clark: xubuntu ships with "catfish"
<brainwash> "Catfish is a handy file searching tool for Linux and UNIX. The interface is intentionally lightweight and simple, using only Gtk+3. You can configure it to your needs by using several command line options."
<clark> I mean a search functionality that tag and save all files in a database for fast access,  like spotlight on OSX if you are familiar with that ?
<Floriel> hi
<clark> brainwash,  is it not very slow? and can you tag stuff ?
<brainwash> clark: tagging is not possible I think
<brainwash> clark: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OSXApplicationsEquivalents has some suggestions
<Floriel> i'm trying to upgrade from xubuntu 12.04 to 14.04 but 14.04 (or rather 14.04.1) doesn't show up as a LTS release
<Floriel> is there a good reason for that?
<clark> brainwash, I will take a look, thnaks
<bluesabre> clark: I haven't used it myself, but Tracker might fit the bill https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/Tracker
<|zer0|> #help# anybody setup plex?
<Floriel> "do-release-upgrade -c" reports no new releasees, "do-release-upgrade -c -d" reports 14.04 available
<|zer0|> Need help!
<Floriel> so 14.04 is currently marked as a developer release?
<bluesabre> <|zer0|>: I have plex configured on my xubuntu box
<brainwash> Floriel: this is the most asked question lately
<brainwash> Floriel: no
<Floriel> any clues/fixes?
<brainwash> you can pass the -d parameter to force the upgrade
<clark> bluesabre, yes, maybe. I will try it out
<Floriel> will i have to set det upgrade settings back to LST only after the upgrade, or is it forced only once?
<brainwash> Floriel: more users are confused by the missing upgrade offer -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/502503/why-does-do-release-upgrade-on-12-04-system-not-find-14-04-1-upgrade
<Floriel> thx
<brainwash> you can make sure afterwards that it's still set to LTS
<asuslaptop> brainwash: is it possible to edit the source.list at the time of installation to ensure that only packages from main repos are installed ?
<cfhowlett> asuslaptop, by default that is the setting
<Floriel> just to make sure: there's no known reason for 14.04 not showing up?
<asuslaptop> cfhowlett: but restriced is supported by default
<asuslaptop> why ?
<asuslaptop> for drivers ?
<cfhowlett> Floriel, it's a but.  do-release-upgrade -p    is the workaround
<Floriel> thx
<cfhowlett> asuslaptop, ?  available yes.  enabled, no.  not without explicit user action
<asuslaptop> cfhowlett: ok so only main is activated by default and nothing else ?
<cfhowlett> asuslaptop, by default ... such is my understanding
<bluesabre> !fstab: |zer0|
<bluesabre> aw, ubottu fails
<bluesabre> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<xubuntu948> Is there something wrong with the server for 12.10 updates?
<xubuntu948> I haven't been able to update or install ne packages
<cfhowlett> xubuntu948, nope.  12.10 is no longer supported.  end of life
<xubuntu948> what? has it been 3 years?
<cfhowlett> 12.10 NEVER had 3 years of support
<cfhowlett> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Xubuntu will be supported for 3 years. The current LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<xubuntu948> riight ok
<cfhowlett> previous LTS was 12.04 - supported until 2017
<xubuntu948> got it
<xubuntu948> thank you!
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<XubuntuUser> hi
<XubuntuUser> how can i disable guest account in xubuntu 14.04
<XubuntuUser> ?
<cfhowlett> XubuntuUser, light dm _ disable guest account
<cfhowlett> XubuntuUser, http://linuxg.net/lightdm-tweaks-remove-the-white-dots-and-disable-guest-login-on-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr/
<XubuntuUser> thanks
<xubuntu705> Hello, is it normal, that I get unsupported  xfce packages with ubuntu-support on 12.04?
<xubuntu705> I thought it should be supported 3 years.
<xubuntu705> Any idea?
<holstein> xubuntu705: the repos for 12.04 are still up
<holstein> !12.04
<ubottu> Xubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current !LTS release of Xubuntu.  Download at http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu  Release notes at http://xubuntu.org/news/12-04-release/
<holstein> xubuntu705: the ubuntu repos will be up for 5 years, so the "core" ubuntu repo packages will be available and maintained for 5 years.. xubuntu specific issues addressed for 3
<xubuntu705> Why does ubuntu-support-status return them as unsupported?
<holstein> xubuntu705: them? what are you using to report what?
<holstein> xubuntu705: basically, the xubuntu team/community has promised to support the xubuntu specific packages for 3 years
<holstein> xubuntu705: the ubuntu repos are "hot" for 5 years, and ubuntu has promised 5 years
<xubuntu705> This packagege are listed as unsupported. http://codepad.org/RbgAliQk
<xubuntu705> Nicht unterstützt: -> not supported:
<holstein> xubuntu705: what is "reporting" those as unsupported?
<holstein> xubuntu705: the xubuntu team has promised support.. are you using any ppas?
<xubuntu705> ubuntu-support-status --show-unsupported
<holstein> i mean, you are either getting updates, or not.. if you get an update, then thats support
<holstein> xubuntu705: if you are using some reporting tool, you can file  a bug against that, if you feel it is reporting incorrectly
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<xubuntu705> Sure but it would be nice to know, if soemone has a look at it for security holes on this packages.
<holstein> xubuntu705: well, you know, since the team has promised.. but, what you think would be nice, is if whatever tool you are using would report as you want.. and filing a bug would be the way to start.. are you using any ppas?
<xubuntu705> No
<xubuntu705> No ppas.
<xubuntu705> Install is based on the install from the 12.04 media and apt-get updates.
<holstein> xubuntu705: i would ask in main #ubuntu about that tool, and see if there are any bugs filed against it.. and see if that is how you are intended to check the status
<xubuntu705> okay
<xubuntu705> thanks so far
<holstein> basically, ubuntu (and flavors) are not rolling releases. the versions of most everything, except for a few packages now-a-days such as web browsers, are not updated to newer versions, but basically "frozen" in time
<holstein> when security patches are released, volunteers would apply them.. volunteers or paid maintainers
<xubuntu705> I'm only looking for security patches and not new versions.
<holstein> AFAIK, there is no special way to run a command that confirms this activity... the volunteers and maintainers just volunteer and maintain. im not sure that there is a system where you can run a command to see when that maintenance ends, since its just well documented
<holstein> xubuntu705: even if you are looking for security patches, they would be applied by volunteers and maintainers.. you can file a bug against the package, and if the patches physically cannot be applied, which could be plausible, you could file a backport bug to try and get a newer version backported
<xubuntu705> Okay
<xubuntu253> help XD
<xubuntu253> ho scaricato xubuntu
<xubuntu253> e il microfono su skipe non funziona D:
<holstein> !audio | xubuntu253
<ubottu> xubuntu253: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<cfhowlett> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<xubuntu253> ah ok
<xubuntu253> sorry I have no problems speaking english :D
<holstein> xubuntu253: otherwise, let skype know you need support with the product they support
<holstein> i would make sure audio is working as expected, otherwise, then i would use pavucontrol to help route, and try the different versions of skype available
<xubuntu253> the pichrophone works like if i talk I see the audio lines moving
<xubuntu253> *michrophone
<xubuntu253> but
<xubuntu253> on skype it doesn t work
<xubuntu253> D;
<xubuntu253> if i listen to a song i can hear sounds
<xubuntu253> and i can use the webcam
<xubuntu253> but i cant use the michrophone :(
<holstein> xubuntu253: so, as i suggest, please test the microphone in a situation other than with skype.. see that the microphone actually works  with the system.. use pavucontrol to route to something like audacity or another supported, in repo application
<xubuntu253> oki ill try
<xubuntu253> :D
<xubuntu705> Is the skype version from the repo?
<xubuntu253> the skype version is from the website of skype i took the ubuntu 10. something version
<xubuntu705> Take the one from the repo
<xubuntu705> The version from MS needs a fix
<xubuntu253> the repo?
<xubuntu253> where exactly?
<xubuntu705> try this to start skype;  env PULSE_LATENCY_MSEC=30 skype
<xubuntu253> ok...
<xubuntu253> ù
<xubuntu253> then???
<xubuntu705> Works the micro?
<xubuntu253> no still
<xubuntu253> :/
<xubuntu705> Okay that did the job for me.
<holstein> xubuntu253: can your record the audio with audacity? or use the mic with any other application?
<xubuntu253> ill try audiacity now
<xubuntu253> no doesnt record O_O
<xubuntu253> there are MANY MANY michropones none works
<xubuntu253> should I install a app?
<xubuntu253> or a driver?
<xubuntu253> my xubuntu is totally fresh I only installed some multimedial supports from the official website
<xubuntu253> and skype and audiacity
<cfhowlett> xubuntu253, *some* multimedia?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu253, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras       for the most comprehensive codec support.
<cfhowlett> xubuntu253, and get your skype from the ubuntu software center
<xubuntu253> xubuntu-restricted-extras is already the newest version.
<holstein> xubuntu253: so, i suggest you work with the microphone support independent of the skype software.. since, fixing the mic support will likely just make skype work as expected
<xubuntu253> here isn’t a software package called “skype” in your current software sources.
<xubuntu253> thats what it sayd D:
<holstein> xubuntu253: if you cannot use the mic in audacity, skype is not the problem
<xubuntu253> i agree holstein
<xubuntu253> but how do i fix the michrophone
<holstein> xubuntu253: so, stop troubleshooting skype, and go back to the mic support.. i would open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and apply updates.. reboot and test the mic
<xubuntu253> can anyone control my pc from remote
<xubuntu253> ?
<holstein> xubuntu253: no. this is not that kind of support.. the person responsible for that level of support is the hardware vendor. and they likely dont officially support linux
<holstein> xubuntu253: please look for, and apply updates.. then, reboot and test.. then, use..
<holstein> !audio | xubuntu253
<ubottu> xubuntu253: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<xubuntu253> its downloading alot of stuff :D
<holstein> xubuntu253: no.. "it" is doing the update that you commanded
<xubuntu253> thats cool
<xubuntu253> thank u!
 * cfhowlett suspects that this is a long-deferred update/upgrade
<holstein> xubuntu253: the update can "fix" the mic.. but, actually, nothing is broken, so it can be challenging.. it can be as simple as unmuting something in alsamixer in the terminal.. or, as complex as, the hardware doesnt support alsa/linux
<xubuntu253> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto Calcolo dell'aggiornamento... Eseguito 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<holstein> i usually start troubleshooting all of this prior to installationfrom a live CD... but, you can refer to the link i gave about troubleshooting.. i would open a terminal and run alsamixer after updating.. and make sure you try all options there, trusting no labels
<holstein> i would have audacity open, recording, and tweak settings in alsamixer and pavucontrol til the mic works
<xubuntu253> its starting to work
<xubuntu253> its so loud ahaha
<xubuntu253> and now i cant install skype wtf
<xubuntu253> there is any script i can write to install skype?
<holstein> xubuntu253: "i cant install skype" is not a question
<holstein> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<holstein> xubuntu253: should be as simple as locating it in the package manager of your choice
<cfhowlett> xubuntu253, skype wont' install from ubuntu software center?
<xubuntu253> nope
<xubuntu253> D:
<xubuntu253> ill paste here the log
<holstein> xubuntu253: you likely still have apt-get running
<holstein> xubuntu253: please close other package managers, and try installing skype as instructed above.. as you did before. the issue you were having had nothing to do with skype anyway
<xubuntu253> now its working :D
<xubuntu253> thanks a lot guysss finally
<xubuntu253> im working on this pc since 4 days LOL
<xubuntu697> everytime i turn on the pc it asks me a password...how can i remove it?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu697, bad idea to disable your password ...
<xubuntu697> i mean
<xubuntu697> remove it when I turn on the pc in order that I have not to insert it at every turn on of the pc
<xubuntu697> oh and on skype... on the michrophone I have "Pulse audio server (local)" but I can't choose anything else why? :(
<xubuntu697> pulse audio server (local) doesnt work D:
<xubuntu697> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu697> everytime i turn on the pc it asks me a password...how can i remove it?everytime i turn on the pc it asks me a password...how can i remove it?
<xubuntu697> on skype... on the michrophone I have "Pulse audio server (local)" but I can't choose anything else why? :(  pulse audio server (local) doesnt work D:
<quantibility> hey
<quantibility> any xubuntu devlopers?
<quantibility> developers?
<cfhowlett> quantibility, they don't generally hang here --- other things to do.  same as in main channel
<quantibility> other things?
<quantibility> othere things hang in here?
<quantibility> like, witches and wearwolves ?
<cfhowlett> quantibility, this is the support channel.  ask support questions.
<quantibility> yes
<xubuntu697> wow
<xubuntu697> i ask support
<xubuntu697> i got ignored :)
<cfhowlett> !patience | xubuntu697
<ubottu> xubuntu697: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<xubuntu697>  on skype... on the michrophone I have "Pulse audio server (local)" but I can't choose anything else why? :(  pulse audio server (local) doesnt work D:
<xubuntu697>  on skype... on the michrophone I have "Pulse audio server (local)" but I can't choose anything else why? :(  pulse audio server (local) doesnt work D:
<xubuntu697>  on skype... on the michrophone I have "Pulse audio server (local)" but I can't choose anything else why? :(  pulse audio server (local) doesnt work D:
<xubuntu697> everytime i turn on the pc it asks me a password...how can i remove it?everytime i turn on the pc it asks me a password...how can i remove it?
<xubuntu697> everytime i turn on the pc it asks me a password...how can i remove it?everytime i turn on the pc it asks me a password...how can i remove it?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu697, ask in #ubuntu
<w1z> hey
<cfhowlett> w1z, ask your xubuntu question
<w1z> cfhowlett, i have no question
<cfhowlett> w1z, <cfhowlett> w1z, ask your xubuntu question
<quantibility> Xubuntu is da sheeznit but i would like to help with your bugs, is there a xubuntu bug center place the DEVELOPERS hang out at?
<cfhowlett> !bug | quantibility
<ubottu> quantibility: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<quantibility> wounderful i know this aready bot?
<quantibility> chfhowlett
<cfhowlett> !contribute
<ubottu> To see how you can help out with Xubuntu, please see http://xubuntu.org/contribute/
<quantibility> sure i can post the bug all day, but that isn't any fun
<quantibility> i swear this isn't a support channel, its a live redirecting
<quantibility> I need to talk to developers about bugs cause well
<quantibility> its more fun to talk and process the bug cause i remember how to cause them
<quantibility> i know specifics not joe shmoo knowledge
<bluesabre> one of the developers here, about to head out
<quantibility> dang it
<quantibility> alright
<quantibility> thank you
<bluesabre> for bug fixes, we prefer to have bug reports
<xangua> #ubuntu-dev
<quantibility> woot thanks xangua
<bluesabre> because you can tell us your issues, and then we'd end up creating a bug report for it anyway
<quantibility> #ubuntu-dev
<bluesabre> we have a small team
<quantibility> blue
<quantibility> im a good bug detector
<bluesabre> and its the weekend, so there's not quite the same amount of support available
<quantibility> tis not support  i wanna help.. im good at finding bugs all the time
<quantibility> i find tons in windows but non with support like this
<quantibility> besides i got a letter of copywrite infringment cause i can't afford windows
<quantibility> and besides fuck man debian is better and Xubuntu is the shiat
<xangua> !language | quantibility
<ubottu> quantibility: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<quantibility> sorry
<cfhowlett> quantibility, trolling and profanity?  again?  you were warned about this *and kicked* just a couple days ago.  stop it
<quantibility> ive been on irc since 11 and im now 35 no joke
<bluesabre> As you find bugs, please file a bug report.  As listed above, ubuntu-bug makes it easy to report, and if you just report what you are experiencing, developers can fix the bug, or request more information as needed
<bluesabre> anyway, gotta run now, bbl
<quantibility> i do blue
<quantibility> i do
<quantibility> every itme
<quantibility> #ubuntu-dev is dead?
<quantibility> small room lol
<quantibility> cfhowlett, please don't patronize me, i don't need to be reminded with fancy bot output and  reminders of reminders, as i said ive known about IRC for years and know how to screw everything up. remember irc was MUCH bigger in the past before facebook and AOL i know RULES and regulations and all the little ways to hack puters over this network.. of course  that knowledge is very old and haven't used them in centuries . but i don
<quantibility> 't need grammatic and reminders on how to be civilized on this channel or others becuase we both know that its dependent on the individual... if i make a mistake and swear (spelling correctly) or flood a channel let the bots do their job don't remind me for anything.. thank you.
<w1z> lol, i asked a question here yesterday, cfhowlett asked me if I rebooted or "shutdown" first. I have never in my life had a need to shutdown a linux box to fix a problem.
<w1z> That's a windows troubleshooting  step.
<quantibility> wlz, i have to shut down most of the time comming out of "sleep" or "suspended" mode, any idea what the problem is, it causes errors most times
<quantibility> my home folder is hashed
<w1z> Your hard-drive is probably not waking up.
<quantibility> ah
<quantibility> so what im seeing is memory image?
<quantibility> just in mem?
<quantibility> i mean
<quantibility> i come out of it
<quantibility> log in and stuff
<w1z> I have a crappy hard-drive right now, it never had a problem before, not too sure what happened. But everytime I perform sudo apt-get install (any package) it gives me an input output error.
<quantibility> ouch
<quantibility> im good on that
<quantibility> old hardrive?
<quantibility> hmm
<quantibility> so ide?
<w1z> I managed to get it working with sudo apt-get install -f (any package) but i rebooted and getting the same problem again.
<w1z> It's a SATA drive and not sure whats going on with it, but no matter the O/S that is on it (i've had windows / osx / linux) it gives me this problem so it's probably about to die.
<quantibility> ok
<quantibility> i don't see -f in the man install?
<quantibility> you mean -t?
<w1z> it's there, -f  Attempt to correct a system with broken dependencies in place
<quantibility> ah its a force
<quantibility> further down the list lol
<quantibility> then you need the other dependencies..
<quantibility> have you
<w1z> sudo apt-get -f upgrade fixed it for me, now I still just get this error...
<quantibility> apt-get update yet?
<w1z> Yes, I have. It's probably the weirdest thing I have run into.
<quantibility> yea interesting? currupt process file?
<quantibility> im guessing what ever process apt-get uses for install is currupted?
<w1z> this is the error i get..
<quantibility> do you mess with the script alot?
<quantibility> cause the -f just skips over the error in the script
<quantibility> moves on
<quantibility> remove that
<w1z> http://pastebin.com/vMyqMDVY
<quantibility> yeah
<w1z> quantibility, I get the same error without the -f
<quantibility> yes but it moves on becuase of the -f
<w1z> yeah
<quantibility> it a sub process from what i see
<quantibility> so
<w1z> I actually got it working the other day with the -f, now it's doing the same thing.
<w1z> but I can't even install anything from the software center, or anything like that.
<quantibility> if there is one thing i noticed with xubuntu is that the code is adaptable to the user...
<quantibility> so
<quantibility> once you fix something it regenerates a error fix log, from what i am guessing
<quantibility> but that may not be true
<quantibility> anyhow
<w1z> it's weird because -f actually worked at one point, and i had a great time with apt-get. lol
<quantibility> wlz show the output without the force
<w1z> k
<w1z> http://pastebin.com/gq0BL02U
<quantibility> thanks
<quantibility> you have encryption?
<quantibility> have you tried sudo?
<quantibility> Wlz
<quantibility> are you encrypted?
<quantibility> sorry
<quantibility> just realized you did
<quantibility> try this
<quantibility> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-default-settings try reinstalling those files, it should correct input output error because it would fix the needed package by reinstalling a clean one...
<quantibility> wlz
<quantibility> of course it could being you whole GUI back to stock but hey
<quantibility> why not
<w1z> back
<w1z> quantibility, i'll try that right now
<quantibility> afk
<guihavas> hello there
<guihavas> someone knows how to overpass the nvidia pilot settings on the sytem display settings ?
<quantibility> guihavas,
<quantibility> what are you saying?
<quantibility> like
<quantibility> no never mind, i don't know
<quantibility> sorry
<w1z> quantibility, even removing packages gives same error. i'll come back to it later.
<quantibility> ouch
<quantibility> that sucks bro
<quantibility> boreet
<quantibility> broette
<quantibility> heh
<quantibility> alright
<guihavas> it's pretty simple : I installed the Nvidia pilot beacause I had trouble with default displaying
<quantibility> ok
<w1z> quantibility, i managed to get it to work one time, now i dunno.
<guihavas> The point is system thinks one my display is the other..
<guihavas> Nvidia knows which is which so it's easier to configure
<quantibility> btw wlz i thought about it and  was thinking that it may be hard becuase the package you need to reinstall the same package is corrupted lol
<quantibility> Guihavas,
<w1z> quantibility, well i see the HD light is busy when i try it and gets stuck at 80% reading package database...
<w1z> quantibility, and a few months before that installing osx86 on the HD i could hear it making a loud clanking noise and failing the installation,
<w1z> but if i keep trying it will successfully do things.
<quantibility> in order to mess with any propioritery drivers you always need to make sure your default settings are in order, for instance i learned that in order for me to use muiti screen AMD propriatery drivers i have to make sure my defaults are aware of all the inital settings
<quantibility> wlz
<quantibility> you may just need to take the whole file system and merge with root
<quantibility> that is another way to install
<quantibility> its dirty but you can clean up with working files and manually iniating all the setup files
<w1z> I think i'll just get a new HD :P
<guihavas> point is the system positively denies to recognize which display is which
<quantibility> when i first started and had no clue with xubuntu ubuntu and solusOS
<w1z> i'm pretty sure at this point it's the harddrive
<quantibility> so i pretty much just dragged and merge to get some programs working again i was a baby and grew into this system
<quantibility> almost 3 weeks running lol
<quantibility> wlz i agree
<quantibility> bad hard drive
<quantibility> you can format with Fdisk type linux programs
<quantibility> possibily save your HD
<quantibility> i have 3 on this system
<quantibility> lap top and two one IDE and other SATA on IDE/Sata USB link
<w1z> yeah there are times also if i open up google chrome, it freeze's up.
<w1z> on initial startup
<quantibility> frankly i made sure i got debian based systems cause of all the hardware i wanna through at it
<quantibility> throw
<quantibility> GUI denies?
<quantibility> how are you connecting you displays?
<dfsdf33> what is the latest Xubuntu live session password?
<w1z> quantibility, ...
<w1z> to answer your earlier question quantibility , http://xubuntu.org/contribute/
<w1z> join the mailing list, join dev chat etc.
<quantibility> thanks
<quantibility> anyone know sata? and is it possible to partition one sata to the size of a external sata  and raid them?
<quantibility> where can i go to learn the ubuntun - xununtu scripting language
<quantibility> vim
<quantibility> i know that
<quantibility> but i need like some tutorials
<SonikkuAmerica> There are tons of scripting languages, the default is bash (Bourne Again Shell)
<quantibility> yeah but i don't know the process of going of iniatiating
<quantibility> documention is what im looking for then
<quantibility> is what im really saying
<quantibility> documention on bash besides the man command
<genii> !cli
<genii> Hm
<genii> !shell
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<genii> There we go.
<brainwash> quantibility: I recommend joining #bash
<quantibility> ugh, lol alright
<genii> The tldb tutorials are also very good.
<genii> tldp rather
<Guido1> hello, i have a computer with 1210 MHz and 1,7 GB RAM. I want to watch some movies with it from either an USB stick or local network. In the moment I have ubuntu 10.04 with VLC and it works fine until films have a size of 1 GB or more. What can I do so that I can watch bigger movies? I thought about a different linux.
<quantibility> one more thing how, i turn of the most anoyin feature of being a window to focus when by accidently hit the scroll feature area of my touch pad...
<quantibility> off
<quantibility> without turning off the scroll feature
<quantibility> being  = bringing
<brainwash> quantibility: http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfwm4/preferences#focus
<brainwash> last check box
<brainwash> (maybe)
<havarka> hi
<quantibility> eh ello?
#xubuntu 2014-08-10
<|zer0|> hey all, easy question for someone to answer however I bet most ppl will suggest differently!
<|zer0|> Where to install applications on linux? what is the most appropriate location (folder)?
<|zer0|> I use /opt at one stage but considering you have to be root I cant be botheres doing that all the time/
<garandil> |zer0|, you can place it in /opt, but make sure you set the permissions correctly..
<garandil> For small scripts and such I use /usr/local/bin
<|zer0|> I am talking apps in general with mutiple folders
<|zer0|> for instance lighttable code editor, I installed this in /opt that was my first install outside using ubunt software centre  :)
<Buuntu_> my laptops feels really hot but neither lm-sensors or hddtemp show anything out of the ordinary, is there anything else worth checking?
<Buuntu_> like imo way too hot
<holstein> Buuntu_: not really.. i have found in the past that GPU driver was relevant for that..
<Buuntu_> holstein, yeah that was my guess, but it's a laptop with an integrated intel GPU
<holstein> Buuntu_: still, if its a windows sticker on the box, like i assume it is, you can have hardware that doesnt support linux well
<holstein> i would physically clean the unit, and try running the bios and see if it gets hot there, or reports. then, try a supported operating system, and maybe a few live CD"s with different kernel versions on the hardware
<Buuntu_> holstein, yeah :(, maybe it's redshift.  i found that f.lux (which is similar) was often taking up 100% cpu.  i can't even find redshift as a process but it might be taking up a lot of GPU power
<Buuntu_> holstein, i never remember it getting this hot in Windows but i will check again later
<Buuntu_> holstein, different kernels - interesting.  hadn't thought of that but good idea
<holstein> Buuntu_: the live CD will also take redshift and whatever else from the equation
<Buuntu_> holstein, true, i was hoping for a way to check my GPU temp but i think that's impossible considering it's not a dedicated one
<holstein> Buuntu_: its always possible for the GPU vendor to provide you a tool for that in linux
<holstein> Buuntu_: intel usually do pretty well supporting linux, however
<Buuntu_> holstein, Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09) is my graphics card
<Buuntu_> which i think is just built in as part of the CPU
<holstein> Buuntu_: sure, and they usually support linux well, but they didnt promise you linux support..
<Buuntu_> right, i mean i'm not complaining too much
<quantibility> is there anyone here that can direct me to a place where i can have someone help me set up my Apache2?
<quantibility> cause im getting really fustrated over here
<holstein> quantibility: you can try the server channel
<holstein> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<quantibility> thanks
<holstein> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<Buuntu_> holstein, i found the package "intel-gpu-tools" which lets you monitor gpu usage.  usage is close to 0% so it might not be the gpu
<quantibility> i should invest in a gun... hard to have simple questions answered.. blow my brians out waiting
<holstein> quantibility: sure.. stop waiting.. try the documentation.. also, use the #xubuntu-offtopic to chat
<|zer0|> hey all, got a question about changing folder permissions.
<|zer0|> I copied a older into /opt it now has an X on it in file maager and I cannot chage permissions or delete the folder.
<cfhowlett> |zer0|, try to change with sudo
<|zer0|> I have tried sudo chmod -R /opt/xxxxxxx (x is folder) without any luck.
<|zer0|> I also tried sudo chmod -R u+r (or user + read access) but that didnt do anythign either
<|zer0|> I have another folder I copied into /opt without any issues.
<cfhowlett> !permissions | |zer0|,
<ubottu> |zer0|,: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<cfhowlett> |zer0|, ask in #ubuntu for more eyes/brains on this
<|zer0|> <ubottu> I will read this
<|zer0|> <cfhowlett>I will go there if  I cant fnd what I need in link from <ubottu>
<bCore> Hi, i need help, my xubuntu dont have sound!! :C
<cfhowlett> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ublinuxdeep> hello I am a newbie here
<ublinuxdeep> and I want to know about how can I contribute for ubuntu
<ublinuxdeep> ??
<cfhowlett> !contribute
<ubottu> To see how you can help out with Xubuntu, please see http://xubuntu.org/contribute/
<p78artist> hello :) i have a problem with the xfce-panel. all time i start my pc, the panel does not autostart. i set xfce4-panel in the autostart settings. but it didnt work.
<p78artist> and sorry for my bad english
<cfhowlett> p78artist, settings > session and startup > session >  clear saved sessions
<cfhowlett> p78artist, and please don't crosspost
<p78artist> thanks, i try that and come back :)
<goneeuro> hi guys. Is there a reason you can think of why gparted keeps getting held back on an apt-get upgrade on 14.10?
<cfhowlett> goneeuro, ask in #ubuntu+1 for 14.10 support
<cfhowlett> goneeuro, and it MIGHT be held back cuz 14.10 is still only in - what? alpha 2?  not even BETA?
<goneeuro> Yeah. thats what I was thinking. Seemed like everything else was updateing fine. So I thought maybe I had to change something.
<cfhowlett> goneeuro, until release, all developing distros are supported only #ubuntu+1
<goneeuro> ok. I posted over there too. Thanks for the headsup.
<attrapereves> Hi, my computer is completely freezing at the login screen. The mouse and keyboard do not respond. Restarting the computer usually works, but sometimes I have to restart it 3 or 4 times. Any ideas?
<Golynx-> You need the correct drivers
<attrapereves> Golynx, my system has Intel onboard graphics. I didn't think that Intel graphics usually cause problems.
<cfhowlett> attrapereves, intel graphics driver is preferable if available - which it is; 1.06
<attrapereves> This is the last error I see in /var/log before restarting the computer:
<attrapereves> xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: Timeout while waiting for a slot
<horrow> Hey guys
<horrow> :)
<FabulFabiFabo> hi body
<FabulFabiFabo> i have visit website Xubuntu, i would to know if my old computer withe cpu 120 Mhz and 32 Mo Ram can run withe Xubuntu?
<bazhang> 32mb?
<FabulFabiFabo> yes
<bazhang> what os is on there now
<baizon> FabulFabiFabo: none DE will work with this much of memory
<FabulFabiFabo> windows 98
<baizon> only terminal would be recommended
<FabulFabiFabo> i would like run this computer just for a minal server but i don't no if i can run with terminal xubuntu
<FabulFabiFabo> minimal server *
<FabulFabiFabo> baizon you think withe terminal i run ?
<koegs> i would not waste my time with this type of hardware
<gumble__> I have an live usb stick here with a xubuntu version on it. is there a quick way to check if it is 32 or 64 bit without restarting my pc and booting from the stick?
<bekks> gumble__: Just take a look at "uname -a"
<gumble__> bekks, probs would be, that as I said I don't want to boot from the stick. but found a solution already, so thanks anyway
<bekks> gumble__: So whats your solution?
<gumble__> bekks, on the stick is a md5sum.txt, in there are a few lines at the end which contain '...i386...', so I guess it is 32 bit :)
<bekks> gumble__: Can you pastebin that file?
<gumble__> yes, I can, wait a sec..
<gumble__> bekks, http://pastebin.com/qSqMMdv3
<gumble__> why do you need it?
<bekks> Because "...386..." is pretty generic :)
<gumble__> ah ok, but looking at the file you too would say it is 32 bit right?
<gumble__> the lines I meant are at the bottom of the paste
<zacwalls> can someone help me. i downloaded playOnLinux and i have know idea how to use it. all tutorials are out dated
<bazhang> http://www.linuxtechi.com/playonlinux-install-windows-software-games-in-ubuntu/  <===== zacw
<orangerobot> hi there. I've upgraded my ubuntu version and I no longer have a desktop. I've purged and reinstalled the xubuntu-desktop package but now when I log into my computer I just see garbage on the screen
<orangerobot> some coloured pixels only.
<orangerobot> I can see my mouse cursor though
<orangerobot> Any general pointers I could try?  It's ok if involves de-installation and such.
#xubuntu 2015-08-03
<wolflander> ok accepted
<jmereis> Would this be the best room to try to get help installing Xubuntu alongside Windows 10? I'm having some difficulties.
<Noskcaj> What's the issue jmereis?
<jmereis> It does not give me the 'install alongside' option.  It doesn't seem to be aware that there is a Windows installation.
<jmereis> There is also a warning about UEFI, saying that it can be forced but that I should not do that if I want to still boot my other OS (my mobo is set to Legacy + UEFI, which I suspect is what it's referring to)
<jmereis> I have 2x HDD's.  I would like, if possible, to install xubuntu on the secondary drive - there is already a ~300GB chunk of unused space on it.
<unix-freak> Just go to BIOS Legacy OS Options and turn-off "Only-Boot Legacy-Specific OS" or Windows Specific OS ... <jmereis>
<unix-freak> how can you promote a local domain server in ubuntu XFCE
<jmereis> There is not an option that looks like that.  I'm not sure that would fix the issue of the xubuntu installer not recognizing the presence of windows / giving an install alongside option though, would it?
<unix-freak> Are you trying to install it alongside windows on the same partition as windows is on?
<jmereis> No, but I want to continue to be able to boot Windows.  The only other options I get really are to wipe my main drive, or 'something else' (manually set up partitions).
<unix-freak> you should manually set-up partitions / for root /usr /swap and any others you want or just install on root / only so when you have it as a bootable UEFI option in bios,
<unix-freak> you can boot into it and do a complete backup of it with a lbackup program. Do a full backup of root / and or any other dirs, and then delete the partitions,
<unix-freak> reinstall the image with a wubi loader or Bart PE that has the option to use WUBI or LUBI as it would be called alongside Windows or Linux ...
<unix-freak> Go to www.rmprepusb.com for the PE soft ...
<unix-freak> search on Google for PE with WUBI to find out how to create linux installation as an executable to run in Windows that can boot in the WINBOOTLDR
<unix-freak> any answers on how to create a local domain in xubuntu, i know you can do it in debian
<Lunario> does "not commercially supported by Canonical" mean no amazon spying on xubuntu? :)
<jmereis> So for what it's worth.
<jmereis> The problem was simply that UEFI USB was higher than USB in my boot order, and my USB stick could be booted as either.
<auscompgeek> why didn't you just set up Windows as UEFI in the first place to avoid all the pain?
<auscompgeek> UEFI is a lot less painful to set up than a legacy BIOS dual-boot.
<auscompgeek> oh, they left.
<chrisco97> Hello :)
<chrisco97> I have just installed Xubuntu 15.04 and have a bit of a problem.
<chrisco97> The common problem people had with 14.04's screensaver is the problem I am experiencing now, in 15.04.
<cfhowlett> chrisco97, xscreensaver has been known to conflict with lightdm.  in fact, xubuntu recommends disabling...your choice
<chrisco97> I actually am not sure I meant screensaver.
<chrisco97> I am not sure what it is exactly...
<chrisco97> The login screen when I open the lid of my netbook?
<chrisco97> It isn't showing when I open the lid after shutting it.
<chrisco97> It does if I leave the setting in the power manager as lock screen - this does not however turn the computer off like I want it to. I do not want my computer to run when I shut it.
<chrisco97> When I set it to suspend, shut it, and then re-open it, it is just a black screen.
<cfhowlett> chrisco97, not login screen.  check your power manager settings > Actions > When laptop lid is closed ...
<chrisco97> Just like the problem I had along with several others in 14.04
<chrisco97> I set that to "suspend" and it causes the problem
<chrisco97> If I leave it as lock screen, it works, but I want it to shut off the computer. Not just lock the screen.
<chrisco97> I set it to suspend in the power manager so it does that, but it doesn't show the login screen after opening. Just a black screen.
<cfhowlett> chrisco97, you can shutdown when on battery
<chrisco97> I am not sure what to do to fix this problem.
<chrisco97> I am not even sure I know what is causing the problem. haha
<nopcode> hey
<nopcode> the lightdm-gtk-greeter can't find libX11.so on my xubuntu
<nopcode> so i dont get a login screen
<nopcode> starting any X11 app from the console as a regular use wont find libX11.so
<nopcode> as root, it will. namely "sudo startx" works.
<nopcode> what's the reason for that?
<holstein> nopcode: when did that happen? did you add a ppa? or, upgrade?
<nopcode> i dont really know
<nopcode> i switched monitor setups
<nopcode> then i didnt get a login
<nopcode> then i tried lots of stuff, including installing the official nvidia driver (it has an intel builtin card and an nvidia quadro card)
<nopcode> i just did a reinstall ob libx11 now it's complaining about missing libxcb.....
<holstein> id say, thats the trick..
<holstein> are you up to date with upgrades? i would try, even from tty, if necessary, "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".. then, i would share that *exact* complaint message
<nopcode> well
<nopcode> whats the official way to regenerate the linker ache
<nopcode> cache
<nopcode> maybe thats the issue
<holstein> what has broken the linking?
<nopcode> i dont know :(
<nopcode> i just need to fix this ASAP
<nopcode> costs us money.
<holstein> xubuntu is free of cost.. though, i understand you are having an issue
<holstein> i would personally, try and get back to whatever state you were in when things were working.. whatever hardware configuration.. and i would look and see if, the hardware is switching from intel to nvidia, etc, due to the change of monitor, or whatever
<holstein> i would then, try and isolate my user config.. i would also consider using my installation iso that i know worked with the hardware to check that the monitor works as i expect.. the new monitor
<nopcode> well
<nopcode> its not that
<nopcode> its actually not finding libraries
<nopcode> already narrowed it down
<nopcode> as root it finds the x libs
<nopcode> as a user it doesnt
<nopcode> i assume the gtk greeter runs as non-root
<nopcode> is there a way to reinstall the whole Xorg / desktop system?
<holstein> cool.. you can simply try another user then, a fresh user account.. that will help you see if that is indeed the issue, and also, how to replicate that in your current user
<nopcode> apt-get install --reinstall xubuntu-desktop will not reinstall the dependencies right?
<nopcode> i can try as nobody..
<holstein> you can purge what you like, and reinstall what you like.. but, i dont think that is going to address whatever the issue is
<nopcode> well
<nopcode> how do i reinstall the desktop system
<nopcode> because
<nopcode> 1) it doesnt find a lib
<nopcode> 2) i reinstall that lib
<nopcode> 3) it doenst find another lib
<nopcode> it started with libX11 then libcairo then libpixman something....
<holstein> i would simply purge what i want, and reinstall what i want.. but, you shouldnt be running anything as root that would/could break what you are describing.. so, i dont think that will address your issue
<holstein> you can share what the *exact* error messages are, and the conditions that are getting you to them, and a volunteer may be able to better assist
<nopcode> we gave up
<nopcode> guy has to use windows
<nopcode> i told you
<nopcode> no x11 app can find libX11.so
<nopcode> not even xterm
<nopcode> UNLESS ran as root
<holstein> well, "guy" can choose to, for sure.. and may have a better experience, since there is official support
<nopcode> i thought the ld.so config for root was usually _more_ restricted than the one for normal users
<nopcode> here it seems the other way around
<holstein> those dual GPU's can be tricky.. what i do is, disable the nvidia portion, when possible..
<nopcode> you surely mean the intel portion
<nopcode> intel gpus suck
<holstein> i said what i mean, and share experiences when i want to provide linux support..
<nopcode> i hate the very idea of a dual-gpu setup it just screams violation of KISS
<holstein> i dont hate it.. i just try and purchase hardware with linux support either in mind, or, explicitly promised..
<nopcode> well
<nopcode> this is a dell workstation
<nopcode> and it has worked
<nopcode> it just stopped working after connecting another monitor and disconneting the other two
<nopcode> imho for a desktop machine linux shouldnt even offer using the builtin adapter if there's a discrete pcie gpu
<nopcode> it doesnt make any sense
<holstein> nopcode: right.. so, in the future, i may choose to image, or backup the OS before installing hardware/software.. so that i can easily recover from an issue, or, from a hard drive failure, since they all fail
<holstein> since, we are not using supported drivers, and software, lots of things may see as though they dont make sense..
<nopcode> well what are your options if you want to do serious graphics programming?
<nopcode> either use a proprietrary driver or.. use windows
<holstein> nopcode: sure.. and, thats what i do, typically. but, the issue is, nothing about linux is preventing that company that is creating the drivers and hardware from supporting your work flow..
<ScoDal> hello again my xubunters
<holstein> so, we either have to search for companies that support what we are trying to do, or experiement, and expect compromises.. since, its not "breakage" that a thing that promises windows support doenst work in linux.. linux is completely open, for anyone to support.. and we may have to be pro-active in voting in the market to help support that happening
<holstein> nopcode: id say, if you (or your friend) is having issues, and there is a dual GPU involved, thats likely the issue.. feel free and /join #xubuntu-offtopic to discuss
<ScoDal> Does xubuntu not support multi core? Or is it a case by case hardware scenario?
<holstein> ScoDal: http://askubuntu.com/questions/82562/is-ubuntu-optimized-for-multicore-cpus sums up my understandings..
<ScoDal> Excellent, ah also just now realizing you said dual GPU
<holstein> ScoDal: that was before you got here..
<ScoDal> ah gotcha :)
<nopcode> colleague not friend... remember i mentioned losing money ;)
<holstein> nopcode: sure.. and if you have a support question for the volunteers in the channel, feel free and ask. otherwise, /join me in #xubuntu-offtopic for more discussion.. thanks!
<kulelu88> Hello. How do I create a window-manager-based shortcut?
<drc> kulelu88: Have you looked at Settings>Keyboard>Applications Shortcuts?
<kulelu88> drc: if you open the thunar file manager and press: ctrl + shift + n , you will get a new folder. I want to do something similar for a new file
<drc> in Thunar specifically?
<kulelu88> yeah, the process of right-click and scrolling to a new file makes my workflow difficult
<drc> I suspect Edit>Custom Actions won't do what you want?  Other than that, I'm out of ideas.
<drc> But I now see what you want to do...if that's any consolation :)
<kulelu88> drc: How do I do this in xubuntu: " enable "changable menu accelerators" in xfce4-appearance-settings -> last tab and after this, hover over the entry you want to assign the shortcut and then press the shortcut" ?
<drc> no idea
<drc> above my paygrade
<kulelu88> hehe
 * drc thinks being a peon does have it's advantages
<knome> kulelu88, what in it doesn't make sense for you?
<kulelu88> knome: I found the issue via #xfce . Turns out a bug report has already been filed for it
<knome> kulelu88, can you explain me what you are actually trying to do?
<kulelu88> knome: https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=5115
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 5115 in general "Bind "Create Document" --> "Empty File" to a shortcut" [Enhancement,Resolved: wontfix]
<knome> kulelu88, ok, good luck with that
<drc> kulelu88: I'd start here (seeing as how it's "wontfix")  http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/thunar/custom-actions
<drc> And no, I haven't done this for many years.
<knome> i quickly tried it with custom actions too, and i don't think it works with that either
<kulelu88> why is xubuntu 14.04 about 7 versions behind on thunar?
<knome> it was released over a year ago.
<drc> Probably because it was released about 12 months ago?
<kulelu88> so when xubuntu does updates, certain things aren't updated as well?
<drc> knome, you're up :)
<knome> no backports of newer software versions are made unless there is something seriously wrong with the old version
<knome> if you want the latest and greatest software, use the latest and greatest xubuntu version
<knome> (or another distribution where software is even more bleeding-edge)
<knome> PPA's are also one possibility
<kulelu88> I need stability, but i guess any source-code changes I make will have to be for the latest thunar version
<knome> of course you can do the changes against an older version too, but even then, you lose the support for thunar (and potentially other components) so it doesn't really matter
<kulelu88> well it makes sense to do it for latest and stable. everything in between shouldn't matter
<knome> in most cases yes
<knome> anyway, i'm off
<knome> good luck with hacking
<kulelu88> thanks
<ScoDal> This sparks something I've been wondering for a while. What is the best way to upgrade to latest greatest without a total reinstall of the OS?
<kulelu88> ScoDal: IIRC, sudo apt-get dist upgrade?
<ScoDal> nice, I'm gonna write that down
<cfhowlett> ScoDal, sdo apt-get dist-upgrade will upgrade to the latest for currently installed distro.
<kulelu88> Just confirm by asking in a channel like #ubuntu
<ScoDal> confirm what?
<kulelu88> The command
<kulelu88> cfhowlett: confirmed though. so you're good to go
<ScoDal> haha, trying to commit things to memory so I can be awesome like you all
<kulelu88> ScoDal: I wouldn't do a dist upgrade like that though
<kulelu88> something always breaks
<ScoDal> Grr well that's the whole point of doing it that way lol so as not to lose all time spent on customizing things to work
<kulelu88> ScoDal: always back your stuff up though
<ScoDal> Right, so you feel clean install is really the best route for least headache?
<kulelu88> thats my opinion. I don't move to the latest versions though. stable works for me
<cfhowlett> lts only.  fewer headaches, less heartache
<drc> ScoDal: If you are updating from LTS to LTS, then yes I'd reimstall (having save all my config files so I can drop them in...but that might have it's own problems).  From point to point release than I'd upgrade.
<drc> Many more things change in 2 years than 6 months :)
<ScoDal> Very interesting, I do believe I'm on LTS Trusty Tahr at the moment
<kulelu88> don't forget, systemd is now in the new versions as well
<ScoDal> is that how you find what version you're on real quick?
<Comstock> lsb_release -a
<Comstock> in term
<Comstock> that is my quickest way lol
<Comstock> you could also install sysinfo , it gives more detailed info plus info about your box
<drc> inxi -S works also
<ScoDal> I knew I should have left my xubuntu laptop on at home so I could vnc into it
<ScoDal> Okay I put all those lines in a txt file on my flash drive :)
<xubuntu70w> I forgot my password how to fix this problem
<Comstock> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<xubuntu07i> Hey guys, I was wondering whether to go with Xubuntu or Ubuntu, as of now I´m going with Xubuntu because I like the interface more, it appears to be more customizable and it uses less RAM, anything I need to know about Ubuntu that might sounds appealing ? (instead of Xubuntu, that is)
<pleia2> maybe you should ask the Ubuntu folks :) I just use Xubuntu, so I don't know...
<xubuntu07i> Do you like it?
<xubuntu07i> I tried Manjaro yesterday and I didn't like it
<xubuntu07i> too much terminal stuff going on, even basic installations
<pleia2> yes, I'm a member of the Xubuntu team and have been using it for years
<xubuntu07i> sweet
<xubuntu07i> Can I download stuff from the net and install it?
<pleia2> you might want to join #xubuntu-offtopic if you want more general chat about distros, this really is a support-focused channel
<xubuntu07i> oh
<xubuntu07i> my bad
<pleia2> I only use the ubuntu software center (or apt-get on the command line) to install software
<pleia2> if you randomly download stuff off the internet you never really know what you're getting
<xubuntu07i> Well, thanks for your help!
<pleia2> sure, good luck
<xubuntu07i> lol I tried minecraft from the official site and the thing just didnt install
<xubuntu07i> I'll switch to offtopic now
<Greem> Can you recommend a simple software for bulk editing photos for the Web? I need to set the Bulk Edit ( reduce , reduce the depth ... ) I'd prefer a graphical GUI .
<drc> Greem: While you may get an answer here (I personally have no idea), I'd try one of the other channels that actually deal with this sort of thing.  Try searching for "photo" as a start.
<knome> Greem, i don't think there is many GUI software that do that to begin with... you would be best off with imagemagick (CLI) tbh
<knome> especially if you have a set of actions you *know* you want to do
<mrkramps> imagemagick +1
<mrkramps> and maybe phatch
<mrkramps> which has a gui
<kulelu88> I think imagemagick has a python lib, so scripting a solution would be easy
<kulelu88> or easier than with C/C++
<Greem> :)
<knome> kulelu88, or you can just create a bash script that does imagemagick CLI calls, which is much easier than python
<Greem> Thx, try imagemagick
<drc> s/may/will :)
<mrkramps> btw. alternatively there's also exactimage which similar to imagemagick
<kulelu88> knome: it depends how deep the requirements are. but yes, bash would work also
<knome> kulelu88, of course it depends, but for the vast majority of use cases (and for a person that prefers GUI to CLI), bash will be easier and can accomplish what they want
<frostyfrog> [12:30:44] [User: frostyfrog] I actually came here to ask if anyone knew how to get a Xubuntu VM to respect the window size of virt-manager (and share the cursor with the host. capturing the cursor is annoying)
<kulelu88> frostyfrog: there is a tool/setting on virtualbox that automatically captures the mouse when you scroll over the window of the VM.
<frostyfrog> kulelu88: I'm using the KVM/Qemu/libvirt combo (with the virt-manager frontend) instead of virtualbox. That's what I meant by "virt-manager"
<kulelu88> aah i don't know enough to help there
<holstein> frostyfrog: from what i read, KVM doesnt have a seamless mode support like that
<frostyfrog> holstein: My CentOS 6 VM and Windows 7 VM (using Redhat's QXL driver) actually do work seamlessly as far as resizing, mouse pointer integration, and syncing the clipboard goes.
<holstein> i think the tool you are using is more geared toward server/headless/noGUI virtual machines.. i think if you try virtualbox, for example, you'll find desktop OS support is a focus
<holstein> frostyfrog: centOS is relevant, in that scenario. you can look and see what drivers are in use, and supporting the fearures you are seeking..
<holstein> are you using KVM? or what?
<frostyfrog> holstein: Yeah, though the performance is poor and it doesn't allow for remote access (sometimes I need to work from home, and vnc isn't an option for me). I'm currently trying to install xserver-xorg-video-qxl-lts-utopic and upgrade my system. I'll see how that goes.
<frostyfrog> holstein: KVM is the underlying virtualization technology built into the Linux kernel (Virtualbox doesn't use it). QEMU sits on top of KVM as the actual VM manager. Libvirtd abstracts multiple VM technologies into a common API, and virt-manager makes all these technologies 10x easier to use.
<MethylatorX> Hello
<holstein> frostyfrog: sure.., and im only trying to figure out what you are using, to assist.. you can also always try the main #ubuntu channel, or the server channel..
<MethylatorX> i have an issue here
<ScoDal> share it
<MethylatorX> where and how to control gpu fans AMD Catalyst Installed but there is no option for overclocks and fans
<MethylatorX> also how to restore repos
<MethylatorX> i missed up some
<MethylatorX> messed*
<holstein> i like the sources list generator..
<holstein> http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<holstein> MethylatorX: you may not be provided tools from the driver that allow you to control the settings you are trying to control via linux..
<holstein> !amd
<holstein> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<holstein> i always refer to that, or a more general linux source, and try and find the facts about the driver in relation to my specific hardware
<ScoDal> hey Obrien
<ObrienDave> *waves*
<ScoDal> :)
<ScoDal> So I was pondering security just now.. Can xubuntu see hidden Ms Shares?
<ObrienDave> i don't know
<ScoDal> I cant see them from my mac, yosemite
<knome> ScoDal, if windows hides them, why could linux see them?
<ObrienDave> you might try asking in #ubuntu-hardened
<ScoDal> Because Linux doesnt always seem to play by Windows rules
<ObrienDave> linux almost never plays by MS rules
<ScoDal> Joined, are they are a security chan?
<knome> fwiw, the ubuntu channels do not share hacking advice; not saying that you are asking for one, but this gets close
<ScoDal> No I am trying to avoid being hacked
<ScoDal> I use hidden MS shares
<knome> but this doesn't have anything to do with ubuntu security.
<knome> ask ##windows or sth
<ObrienDave> more like hardening ubuntu against break ins
<ScoDal> Sorry was just thinking about certain people I know that use Linux, what they might be able to accomplish if they cracked my Wifi
<knome> that's a different thing.
<Unit193> You don't have security through obscurity, make sure to put a good password on the shares if you really want to keep them priviate, but must use SMB.
<ScoDal> Perfect, that's what I suspected but was not sure. Thank you
<Unit193> (That is to say, if Windows doesn't broadcast it then sure Linux won't "see" it, but it's still a bad idea to rely on that alone.)
<ScoDal> I am currently relying on that alone. I need to do some more research increase my security at home and work a lil more I think
<kulelu88> Knowing someone is going to hack your wifi is more of a social than security thing. you need to estimate who might have the capacity to do it
<Unit193> http://serverfault.com/questions/425931/why-are-hidden-windows-shares-not-really-hidden
<MumblyPhuck> awesome idea to include an irc link while installing xubunutu. . .
<MumblyPhuck> stop yelling at me
<Unit193> Shouting?
<MumblyPhuck> reinstalling because too drunk to remember password
<xubuntu98w> '
<xubuntu98w> alguien en español?
<knome> !es | xubuntu98w
<ubottu> xubuntu98w: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<xubuntu98w> hello, i´m unstall xubuntu on hpmini but wlan don{t installed or not run,
<mrkramps> xubuntu98w, we need full specifications of this hpmini or the exact wifi chipset used
<mrkramps> xubuntu98w, you know how to use a terminal and pastebin?
<xubuntu98w> with rfkill list only show me bloetooth , and how can i find specifications exact into xubuntu
<knome> xubuntu98w, i think you might be better asking on #ubuntu-es
<xubuntu98w> ok !!!
<mrkramps> xubuntu98w, has you checked in settings if there are any additional drivers available for your device?
<xubuntu98w> yes but nothing , no apper
<mrkramps> xubuntu98w, check chipset with:$ lspci | grep Network
<kulelu88> its weird how small xfce dev work is, but theres like thousands of people using xfce
<knome> kulelu88, you're very welcome to participate in development
<mrkramps> coding's such a difficult task :\
<kulelu88> but afaik, xubuntu and xfce aren't together. they are 2 different projects
<knome> true, but there's a lot of overlap.
<xubuntu98w> Broadcom Corporation BC4312--11B/g LP-PHY(rev 01)
<mrkramps> xubuntu98w, for this chipset there should be two additional drivers listed in "Settings" → "Additional Drivers"
<mrkramps> are you sure nothing's shown there?
<xubuntu98w> nothing say= driver  avaible
<mrkramps> xubuntu98w, would you mind checking the hardware switch on the side of your netbook?
<xubuntu98w> yes, only have  bluetooth switch and it.s on
<mrkramps> is this device connected to the internet via lan or something?
<mrkramps> --lan ++ethernet
<nicklas_> yo
#xubuntu 2015-08-04
<matthias__> Hi, I just updated xubuntu and it is now on 14.04.3 on my lenovo T440s. Now I get lesser available external display resolutions. This is very annoying since I used to be able to run the external display at 1600x1400 but now 1024x768 is the highest resolution  availabe
<holstein> matthias__: that happned to me, as well, with a kernel upgrade in the past
<flocculant> they released .3 already?
<drc> nope...on the 6th
<flocculant> should still be in testing till Thursday at some point
<flocculant> matthias__: so what actually updated?
<matthias__> whats the best way to figure out what was updaed?
<holstein> matthias__: i would assume kernel, for certain.. i used the live iso, that i installed from, and i also tried making a custom xorg.conf, which, has worked in the past
<flocculant> matthias__: var/log/apt/ will show what updated
<flocculant> there's for sure (apparently) and update to base files http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/b/base-files/base-files_7.2ubuntu5.3/changelog
<flocculant> can't imagine that causing issues - but who knows
<flocculant> holstein: yep - I'd agree with that assumption :)
<matthias__> thats what i get out of cat /var/log/dpkg.log | grep "\ upgrade\ "
<matthias__> http://justpaste.it/msmg
<krytarik> matthias__: Fwiw, check for an older kernel version regardless - depending on how often you reboot.
<blackgatonegro> Hi, whats the terminal coomand to disable/enable mouse and touchpad?
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2192864 has the xinput commands i would try, blackgatonegro
<blackgatonegro> Is */xinput set-prop DEVICE NUMBER "Device Enabled" 0* to disable and *xinput set-prop DEVICE NUMBER "Device Enabled" 1* to enable. Device number can be found using xinput list on terminal.
<blackgatonegro> thank you
<blackgatonegro> nothing else worked to disable the touchpad while typing.
<xubuntu91d> comment on instale une programme téléchargé sur le web our linux
<Unit193> !fr | xubuntu91d
<ubottu> xubuntu91d: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<xubuntu03w> Hello
#xubuntu 2015-08-05
<satellite_> dummy output, please help, no sound
<satel> no sound, need help
<bazhang> !audio | satel have a read
<ubottu> satel have a read: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<satel> xubuntu is not reading my sound card
<bazhang> read the many links above satel and follow them
<satel> ok
<xubuntu48w> Hello I need help with installing xubuntu
<xubuntu48w> Am I in the right place?
<bazhang> whats the question xubuntu48w
<xubuntu48w> I cant seem to get xubuntu to install
<xubuntu48w> I grabbed the iso but bios says its not a valid boot image
<bazhang> install from what media
<xubuntu48w> usb thumbdrive
<bazhang> how was it written to usb
<xubuntu48w> I tried just the iso, tried copying the files out of the iso, and tried in mint to make a bootable usb
<bazhang> thats not how to do it
<bazhang> mint should have some tools for that, ask their support
<satellite_> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<xubuntu65w> ok im back {guy looking to install from usb}
<xubuntu65w> ive given up on the usb...problem is the install wont work from dvd either
<xubuntu65w> I burned the iso to the dvd but it doesnt recognize it, just boots straight into mint
<vis_ionmas_ter> any insight?
<satellite_> could you help me to install realtek sound card drivers
<satellite_> i get stuck at "make" and "make install"
<satellite_> could you help me to install realtek sound card drivers
<satellite_> i get stuck at "make" and "make install"
<vis_ionmas_ter> anyone here to help me??
<satellite_> can't seem to fix dummy output... i've been working on this for over 8 hours by now
<satellite_> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<satellite_> nothing here
<xubuntu171> What can I get rid of in Xubuntu to make a VMWare image smaller?
<satellite_> aplay: device_list:268: no soundcards found...
 * lopta waits patiently for a laptop to boot.
<lopta> Are Broadcom BCM4401 (100base-TX) or BCM4311 (802.11g) network interfaces supported on Xubuntu?
<holstein> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<lopta> Thanks holstein!
<holstein> lopta: personally,  i replace broadcom chips when they are problematic, but, it wont hurt to try the available drivers that are not allowed to be shipped
<lopta> holstein: We may have a less awkward USB WiFi NIC around. I'll see whether I can locate one.
<holstein> lopta: i literally just wire up the machine, and install what broadcom driver is needed, and do a system update.. then, i reboot and test..
<lopta> holstein: The wired interface doesn't work either though.
<holstein> well, you can take the hard drive to a machine that has hardware that *does* support linux, and do the work there.. or, you can follow the "no internet connection" suggestions at the link i gave
<holstein> i have, in the past, at a LUG meeting, dl'd the driver and software needed to a stick, migrated it to the machine in question, and installed and provided support for a users broadcom chip, without having a connection to the internet
<holstein> its quite uncommon to have a wired chip that doenst work..
<lopta> holstein: I was certainly a bit surprised.
<ScoDal> Uhoh my xubuntu doesn't mount my exfat flash drive, how can I fix this?
<lopta> ScoDal: I don't find that surprising.
<lopta> ScoDal: Can you reformat it as FAT?
<ScoDal> I format it to exfat from an OSX computer so it would work cross platform
<lopta> exfat is proprietary, I think.
<ScoDal> sudo apt-get install exfat-fuse exfat-utils
<ScoDal> that fixed me instantly, gained access to it now :)
<lopta> Oh good.
<lopta> brb
<ScoDal> Okie dokie :)
<phantom1024> is there a way to keep my browser to always open on workspace 1 ?
<phantom1024> it keeps switching workspaces when I open a link from the terminal for example
<lopta> phantom1024: Does it currently open on the workspace you're looking at when it launches?
<phantom1024> yes
<drc> phantom, not sure if this is what you are looking for but Settings>Window Manager Tweaks>Focus> switch to window's workspace.  When this is selected, opening a URL in, say, IRC/hexchat will open in the browser whereever it's open at (if it's open, if not it will open in the desktop where you are at)
<drc> That's as cose as I can come to an answer for you :)
<drc> s/cose/close
<phantom1024> drc, that is what i'm looking for
<phantom1024> thank you
<drc> np...enjoy :)
<lopta> Woohoo! The boss found a little USB 802.11n adaptor that Xubuntu just magically recognised.
<xubuntu44d> hello
<xubuntu44d> I am trying to install xubuntu on a laptop and altought I DID choose "French" on the first screen the keyboard STAY in US/Qwerty and this is very dangerous when typing the root password and the encryption passphrase for the HDD.
<xubuntu44d> is there a way to get to a shell or advanced config to set the keyboard to the right layout ?
<Luyin> xubuntu44d on *ubuntu, use of a root password is discouraged
<xubuntu44d> not my point ;) same problem for the user password
<Luyin> xubuntu44d you might need to install additional language support for french after the installation
<Luyin> settings > languages and regions
<xubuntu44d> the problem is that any non US user will instanly lock himself up from the computer simply by typing the password or passphrase
<xubuntu44d> lock himself out :)
<xubuntu44d> sorry
<GridCube> !locale | xubuntu44d
<ubottu> xubuntu44d: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale/
<xubuntu44d> I know this
<xubuntu44d> I am talking about the installer
<xubuntu44d> when I don't have access to the whole system ;)
<xubuntu44d> or maybe I have but I don't know how
<GridCube> ah. well, probably you need to start a live session and use the installer from there?
<xubuntu44d> The experience for a "novice" is this one insert the CD/USB, choose "French" (or whatever langage), go on, choose a passphrase for the disk and a password for the user and get locked out at next reboot because the keyboard was in qwerty ;)
<xubuntu44d> Ok
<GridCube> maybe not all modules get loaded on the simple installer until after the install is complete
<xubuntu44d> I'll try with a live session good idea :)
<GridCube> they change to spanish when i tried, but i havent done an install in a year, so something could have changed :P i just do dist-upgrades
<xubuntu44d> ok I will try the live install way because it sounds like I will be able to have a proper keyboard setup and I'll confirm
<xubuntu44d> ok without even rebooting, simply quitting the installer let me in a live session where I was able to go into settings/keyboard and change the layout before relauching the installer
<xubuntu44d> not really obvious for a linux novice, would be much more user friendly to have the keyboard asked about before going on but at least there is a solution
<xubuntu44d> I probably should fill a usability bug on the installer :)
<xubuntu44d> thanks :)
<lopta> When I shutdown this laptop (a Dell Latitude D520), I get the Xubuntu splash screen with the spinny thing on it but it doesn't power down.
<scodal> How the heck do you disable the click on Title bar and automatically start moving it around feature?
<knome> scodal, please mind the language.
<scodal> How the honky tonk piano do you disable the click on Title bar and automatically start moving it around feature?
<scodal> Is there no way to turn that off? I'd much prefer it to be click and hold to drag
<GridCube> scodal: thats how it works, you might have some weird synaptics setup
<scodal> It's a thinkpad with UltraNav
<scodal> Well good enough I digress about that, thanks yall :)
<asantos3> Uh, hi everyone
<knome> hello
<asantos3> Did anyone got fps drops in their games with an update or something?
<asantos3> Not a powerful gpu or anything but eh it works
<asantos3> Yesterday when I went to play some cs:go I got some low fps, like ~20
<asantos3> I usually got it at ~50
<mrkramps> asantos3, you don't want to tell us about your system's specs, do you?
<mrkramps> and maybe your xubuntu version …
<ObrienDave> that would be way too easy ;P
<asantos3> Radeon HD 7670M, Xubuntu 15.04
<mrkramps> i know … no supporter needs information to do the job
<asantos3> I was about to tell it but I didn't finished writing the 'problem'
<mrkramps> asantos3, fglrx or radeon?
<asantos3> fglrx is bugged or some stuff in my GPU, so the other
<mrkramps> how much time has passed since you played cs:go last time w/o fps drops?
<asantos3> Two days ago, I can't remember
<asantos3> that's why I asked if anyone noticed some drop fps with an update or something
<asantos3> but here's the weird stuff
<asantos3> I tested with Ubuntu Mate 15.04 and it ran normal
<mrkramps> asantos3, both systems up-to-date with updated?
<mrkramps> *updates
<asantos3> So I reinstalled Xubuntu 15.04, mostly because it had loads of junk in it and now i'm here :/
<asantos3> yup
<mrkramps> asantos3, you diabled composite extension for xfwm4?
<asantos3> Like Window Manager Tweaks > Enable display compositing?
<mrkramps> well, disable not enable … but yes
<asantos3> I did that and tested it but I got the same
<asantos3> Do you think I should test it with another WM?
<ObrienDave> VM?
<asantos3> Window Manager
<ObrienDave> oh
<ObrienDave> *hides*
<mrkramps> asantos3, cs:go native or wine?
<asantos3> native
<mrkramps> asantos3, xubuntu 15.04 and ubuntu mate 15.04 dualboot on the same system?
<asantos3> Nope, I dualboot with a linux distro and windows
<mrkramps> asantos3, so how did you test ubuntu mate?
<asantos3> I replaced Xubuntu with Ubuntu Mate and then replaced it Xubuntu
<mrkramps> and you definitely upgraded ubuntu mate?
<asantos3> I think so yes :/
<mrkramps> question is because there should have been quite some kernel upgrades lately
<mrkramps> maybe test an older kernel
<asantos3> perhaps that's it, let me test it
<asantos3> mrkramps, do I need to do that like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds or is there some third-party GUI like in manjaro where I can do that?
<mrkramps> asantos3, i did not say try a newer kernel
<mrkramps> you may install older kernel-versions from package manager at any time
<asantos3> oh, I didn't knew that :/
<asantos3> hi again
<Vazity> Hello. I'm going to install xubuntu. But i need some help.
<asantos3> So I tried with different kernels and it's the same deal, tried with 3.19.7 and 3.18.19
<Vazity> I'm currently using Intel HD Graphic drivers, will this be installed automaticly? Last time i installed ubuntu it got pretty fucked up, it wasn't hd quality.
<Vazity> Someone?
<asantos3> Usually the drivers are installed automatically
<Vazity> Alright, great.
<Vazity> Thanks for letting me know. I hate windows. I'm going to do dual boot first.
<asantos3> But then you can go to Software & Updates > Additional Drivers
<mrkramps> asantos3, there are no additional drivers for intel gpus
<Vazity> Great, looks like a good community as well.
<Vazity> Thanks for helping me out.
<asantos3> mrkramps, I know, I was explaning were he could see other drivers
<asantos3> mrkramps, dunno if I did good but followed this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds#Installing_upstream_kernels
<asantos3> and it was the same
<asantos3> I could try Ubuntu Mate 15.04 and Xubuntu 14.04 if that helps
<mrkramps> asantos3, the fps drops you get are a sudden regression which is hard to trace
<mrkramps> i haven't found an according bug report yet
<asantos3> Well, I will keep trying stuff then
<pencilandpaper> i was wondering what package is installed so that xubuntu is able to detect a android phone?
<pencilandpaper> or is it a driver that is in the kernel?
<asantos3> bluetooth?
<mrkramps> pencilandpaper, wether it is recognized as mass storage device or probalby via mtp
<pencilandpaper> i dont think that is it asantos3 .
<pencilandpaper> right well i installed mtp and am using mtp-detect and its seeing the phone kinda..but no icon is showing up so that i can open the phone mrkramps .
<asantos3> I was asking if you connected via cable or...
<mrkramps> pencilandpaper, mtpfs?
<pencilandpaper> yes, via cable asantos3 ..and xubuntu detected it and showed a icon for it and everything.
<pencilandpaper> i am now on another distro and trying to get the same results.
<pencilandpaper> i have that installed as well mrkramps .
<mrkramps> pencilandpaper, is gvfs-bin, gvfs-fuse and gvfs-backends installed?
<Vazity> if i get this graphic driver working, ill delete windows
<Vazity> so i hope it work
<asantos3> Vazity, what problem do you have with the driver?
<mrkramps> Vazity, except for the most current intel hd chipsets there should be not driver issue
<mrkramps> well, and for everything before intel hd 2000
<asantos3> Oh, just remembered something, while installing if you check that box that says "Install updates" doesn't that pull all the updates?
<pencilandpaper> ok nice mrkramps ..i got it working. thank you so much man..it was mtpfs. :)
<Vazity> last time i installed archbox i got shitty quality
<mrkramps> you're welcome, glad i could help!
<Vazity> ill check what driver i got, mrkramps
<Vazity> hang on
<Vazity> screen resolution and everything got fucked up
<Vazity> Intel(R) HD Graphics Family, mrkramps
<mrkramps> Vazity, is it a sandy bridge chipset?
<Vazity> i dont know, how do i check that? mrkramps
<asantos3> Xubuntu and Ubuntu Mate are one of the few distros that install the proprietary drivers for the wifi, the open source are fucked so there's that
<mrkramps> asantos3, depends on you chipset
<asantos3> mrkrapms, if I do this http://pad1.whstatic.com/images/thumb/d/d8/Install-Ubuntu-Linux-Step-5Bullet1.jpg/900px-Install-Ubuntu-Linux-Step-5Bullet1.jpg doesn't that pull all the updates? If so I installed them while installing Ubuntu Mate
<mrkramps> asantos3, iirc no
<mrkramps> or rather depends
<Vazity> but mrkramps, will it work
<mrkramps> i remember it only working for ethernet connections
<asantos3> I'm on a ethernet connection
<Vazity> do i need ethernet connection when i install it?
<mrkramps> Vazity, yes there should be no driver issue from what i can tell. probably it will require some manual configuration when chipset is older than sandy bridge
<Vazity> is my older mrkramps
<mrkramps> Vazity, no internet connection required
<Vazity> ok good
<mrkramps> Vazity, we're currently talking about pulling automatic updates at installtion … that's what you will need a connection for. but it can be done later of course
<Vazity> oh ok
<mrkramps> Vazity, can you tell me your cpu model?
<Vazity> http://gyazo.com/c18ab89896a0a36c96b2a156eb781b87
<Vazity> there you go, mrkramps
<mrkramps> Vazity, it's sandy bridge and the default acceleration method of the intel driver will work
<Vazity> ok, but when i used archbox the screen resolution and shit got fucked up
<Vazity> bad quality as well
<asantos3> archbox? like in virtualbox?
<Vazity> no dual boot windows
<Vazity> im going to test xubuntu now first in dual boot
<mrkramps> i do not know archbox, their kernel, mesa, xserver or whatever package version … so it might be just a temporary problem affecting their packages
<Vazity> if i get this screen and stuff working
<Vazity> ill remove windows
<Vazity> and install xubuntu for full
<knome> Vazity, please remember this is a family-friendly channel and steer your language considering that
<Vazity> ok im sorry knome
<Vazity> http://askubuntu.com/questions/166224/how-do-i-install-the-intel-graphics-driver-in-my-system do i need to do this, mrkramps?
<mrkramps> Vazity, this Q/A is from 2012 and about 12.04
<Vazity> ok
<Vazity> mrkramps, can i see what ur desktop look like?
<mrkramps> pretty much default
<Vazity> aight
<mrkramps> just replaced the elemntary-xfce icon theme with faenza
<Vazity> http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1317877292.jpg
<Vazity> it is possible to make it like that, right?
<mrkramps> looks like faenza icons, custom background, transparent terminal with custom prompt, conky system monitor and some panel at the bottom i cannot identify
<Vazity> kk nice
<Vazity> i have another issue, my touchpad dont work. will my usb mouse work when i install
<asantos3> Vazity, what's the brand and model?
<Vazity> wireless optical mouse
<Vazity> a4tech
<Vazity> model g7-750
<Vazity> ?
<asantos3> dunno, it's an obscure brand, you could always try without installing
<Vazity> ok
<Vazity> but it will work when it is installed right
<asantos3> probably
<asantos3> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/try-ubuntu-before-you-install
<Vazity> ok
<asantos3> you will get this https://assets.ubuntu.com/sites/ubuntu/latest/u/img/download/desktop/try-ubuntu-before-you-install/image-tryubuntubeforeyouinstall-1.jpg
<asantos3> then you can choose 'try ubuntu' and you can check it
<Vazity> ill go ahead and install it soon now
<Vazity> i will let u know !
<asantos3> try before
<Vazity> xubuntu here i come
<asantos3> btw
<asantos3> are you aware of the UEFI problems?
<Vazity> no
<Vazity> i will disable it
<Vazity> uefi and that other thing
<Vazity> so i can get grub working
<mrkramps> grub can handle UEFI
<asantos3> yes but some but there's some problems with it
<mrkramps> depends
<Vazity> ye but i did get grub working last time
<Vazity> so u say i cant use xubuntu?
<asantos3> you can
<mrkramps> Vazity, depending on your windows version you may be reliant on efi boot
<Vazity> ??
<Vazity> windows 8.1
<mrkramps> will require efi afaik
<Vazity> what is that
<knome> that is, if you will want to keep windows in the side
<mrkramps> and if you have win installed and then install xubuntu in legacy boot mode,  you cannot boot windows anymore
<mrkramps> Vazity, you should urgently read about EFI Boot Management
<Vazity> well i have done dual boot before
<Vazity> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4ui8zgu2kc
<Vazity> ok now im unsure if i can do it..
<Vazity> i though i could just remove uefi from bios
<Vazity> and that other thing
<asantos3> It's really easy man
<Vazity> how
<Vazity> grub will install automaticaly right
<Vazity> and if i go in bios and remove uefi all good right?
<Vazity> i would like to start my process now
<asantos3> i'm trying to think of a simple way to say it
<Vazity> will the graphic thing work when i do click test xubuntu
<Vazity> if so im not going to install it on dual boot
<Vazity> if it works on that ill just replace windows
<Vazity> with xubuntu
<asantos3> yes it will, you can try it
<Vazity> I will just remove uefi and legacy
<Vazity> in bios?
<Vazity> deactivate it
<Vazity> or what do i need to deactivate in bios
<Vazity> plz tell me
<knome> Vazity, you really should read about it yourself
<Vazity> i know, knome
<knome> Vazity, we've told you what you need to do; either you haven't listened or understood
<Vazity> omg you are so mad, knome
<asantos3> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<knome> Vazity, it isn't a good starting point to go ahead and do something you don't understnad
<Vazity> im wondering what i need to deactiave in bios
<Vazity> i understand him, knome
<knome> Vazity, i'm not mad; i don't want you to make your system unusable
<Vazity> its cool i do it all the time
<asantos3> knome is right, you might f**k all up
<knome> asantos3, please, this is still a family-friendly channel
<knome> Vazity, if it's cool and you do it all the time, what do you need us telling what you need to enable or disable in bios?
<Vazity> i dont care, knome
<asantos3> I put the *** things :/
<knome> asantos3, that doesn't help really, you know it.
<Vazity> you are fucking moron
<Vazity> let him help me
<asantos3> c'mon man :V
<sirnaysayer> Jesus freenode sucks
<knome> sirnaysayer, excuse me?
<vazity> omg rude
<sirnaysayer> Maybe just these main channels suck
<knome> vazity, do you understand what i said - this is a family-friendly channel
<vazity> suck
<knome> vazity, you are free to ask for help as long as you follow the channel guidelines
<vazity> ok knome tell me, what do i deactivate in bios
<knome> vazity, it's not that black and white.
<knome> you've been told before
<knome> have you read about UEFI booting?
<vazity> is it  secure boot and uefi?
<vazity> yes
<sirnaysayer> Vanity: the reason you should try looking up things yourself is so you don't have to deal with self righteous people in IRC.
<knome> do you understand what disabling (U)EFI in bios means for your windows installation?
<vazity> i can just activate it again later
<vazity> lol
<vazity> imma just test it out
<vazity> cya
<vazity> currently installing it, graphic driver worked great
<vazity> hope grub will show up lol
<vazity> i removed windows
<vazity> Guys, i did it!!!! Wohoo, I'm so proud.
<vazity> How do i install skype?
<Unit193> !info skype-bin partner
<ubottu> skype-bin (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service - binary files. In component main, is extra. Version 4.3.0.37-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (partner), package size 19643 kB, installed size 43366 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<zumper> I need help. Someone here?
<knome> ask your question and find out
<zumper> i deleted the xfce4-indicator-plugin i think
#xubuntu 2015-08-06
<zumper> i cant see wireless and stuff now
<zumper> i did install it again doing apt-get install xfce4-indicator-plugin
<zumper> but i cant see wireless..
<zumper> only bluetooth now
<zumper> how do i get it back?
<zumper> ...
<zumper> I also removed , by accident , my icon for wireless network connection.  When I put in the terminal : sudo nm-applet  I have my icon back for the wireless connections.
<cb_> Hi, I want to configure desktop notifications for my wifi hotspot connection.. so that when a new device gets added it would also show its name in notification popup.. any ideas how do i do that?
<gdi2k> how can I adjust the sensitivity of the volume control keys? mine drive the volume from off to ear piercing in about 3 steps...
<gdi2k> to answer my own question: xfconf-query -c xfce4-mixer -n -p /volume-step-size -s 1 -t uint
<asantos3> uhm, hi
<asantos3> does someone remember me from yesterday?
<drc> no...best to restate your problem, what you did to correct it and what is still wrong.
<asantos3> ok, I write the problem and how I got where I'm now
<asantos3> I'm on Xubuntu 15.04 with an Radeon HD 7670M and I'm having fps drops in 3D fullscreen OpenGl games following an update
<holstein> asantos3: whatever its an update to, you can try simply reverting the update
<asantos3> well, the problem I don't know what was it
<holstein> that can at least confirm that, for you. then, you can file a bug, but, i suggest going upstream as far as you can
<holstein> asantos3: id day, thats an assumption then. you can try reverting the kernel, then, the driver.. or, just look for, and start your own bug report.. you can try #ubuntu as well, and see if you can find someone with the exact same hardware. that would be helpful
<drc> I've never had occasion to use it or even look, but I'd assume that there's an update log <somewhere> ?
<asantos3> I tested this a  bunch of times
<drc> This should tell you what was updated.
<asantos3> I know what I update because I took an screenshot of it
<drc> "<asantos3> well, the problem I don't know what was it"  Then what was this?
<holstein> asantos3: ah, so, as i suggested, you can try steppting back the versions of what you think is the cause.. its likely you can have a regression bug
<holstein> it happens, for sure
<asantos3> Here's the screenshot http://i.imgur.com/WQxKg9i.png I took one because monday or so I had fps drops so I tested and bunch of stuff, even switched to ubuntu mate and reinstalled xubuntu 15.04
<asantos3> I don't know what could have affected it from that list :/
<holstein> asantos3: the drivers, and core kernels, and other parts, are the same.. so, switching DE's wont address driver support, like that
<asantos3> But it did ran finned, with everything updated on lubuntu 15.04 and ubuntu 15.04
<holstein> asantos3: sure.. both, lubuntu and ubuntu 15.04 are ubuntu as well.. same kernel, and GPU drivers.. *if* you have the same GPU drivers installed
<asantos3> I did
<asantos3> my gpu doesn't like the proprietary drivers
<asantos3> so I always run the Radeon driver
<thatdudeguyyoukn> Hi
<thatdudeguyyoukn> I installed xubuntu 15.05 and Firefox from the link in the menu doesnt run
<thatdudeguyyoukn> I get failed to execute default browser - IO error
<thatdudeguyyoukn> Anyone seen this?
<asantos3> what do you mean by "from the link in the menu"?
<thatdudeguyyoukn> shortcut in the main pulldown
<asantos3> runs just fine in a fresh install here
<holstein> so, a fresh install of 15.04? and you click on firefox and it doesnt run? what happens, thatdudeguyyoukn ?
<thatdudeguyyoukn> yes, that is what I am describing
<thatdudeguyyoukn> I get failed to execute default browser - IO error
<drc> 1) Works here, 2) what happens if you uninstall then reinstall FF?
<thatdudeguyyoukn> Did I break the Internet?
<thatdudeguyyoukn> lol
<drc> No, you're not that good.
<holstein> thatdudeguyyoukn: please open a terminal, and type "firefox" and hit return, and see if it runs..
<thatdudeguyyoukn> drc, I'm sure you aren't either
<thatdudeguyyoukn> process:4380): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed
<thatdudeguyyoukn> Could not create gnome accelerators directory `/home/joe/.gnome2/accels': Permission denied
<holstein> thatdudeguyyoukn: did it start?
<thatdudeguyyoukn> nope
<thatdudeguyyoukn> got that error
<holstein> thatdudeguyyoukn: how did you install? from what iso?
<thatdudeguyyoukn> usb from fresh download
<holstein> thatdudeguyyoukn: sure.. from fresh download of what?
<thatdudeguyyoukn> I'm gonna reinstall and see if the issue persists
<holstein> thatdudeguyyoukn: reinstall what? xubuntu 15.04? 64bit?
<thatdudeguyyoukn> holstein, from the ISO download.
<thatdudeguyyoukn> 64bit yes
<holstein> thatdudeguyyoukn: i would simply update, first. though, it looks like you may just have a simple permissions issue.. did you create a user post install?
<holstein> thatdudeguyyoukn: would you try starting firefox as the guest user?
<thatdudeguyyoukn> holstein, I did patch it and restart
<holstein> thatdudeguyyoukn: you patched what? how?
<thatdudeguyyoukn> apt-get
<thatdudeguyyoukn> apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade
<holstein> well, im updated here, and firefox runs.. so, i dont think that is the issue.. did you add any ppa's?
<thatdudeguyyoukn> nope
<thatdudeguyyoukn> nada
<holstein> does it run as the guest?
<thatdudeguyyoukn> fresh install.  I'm gonna try as guest
<thatdudeguyyoukn> Matter of fact, gonna redownload.  Copy ISO to known good USB and reinstall
<thatdudeguyyoukn> oh and also checksum after download
<drc> and check the media from the menu affter booting the USB, before installing
<thatdudeguyyoukn> yes, I will do that as well.
<thatdudeguyyoukn> Thanks yall
<asantos3> I tried rolling back some updates but didn't figured it out
<asantos3> can anyone more knowledge than me see what package could be causing an fps drop? http://i.imgur.com/We4llgE.png This is the update history, the stuff at 04:17 caused it, dunno what.
<parzon> hey, can someone tell me how can i hide docky icon?
<knome> maybe ask a docky channel?
<Mahe> would installing vm+
<Mahe> sry accidently hit enter
<Mahe> would installing vivid's intel driver deb package (xserver-xorg-video-intel) on trusty break the system (e.g. is it kernel dependent)?
<knome> i wouldn't suggest doing that
<mrkramps_> Mahe, you could install the HWE
<mrkramps_> if not already done
<xangua> Mahe: why would you need that? What is your Real issue?
<Mahe> I've got a graphical problem with xfdesktop (both with Xfce 4.10 and 4.12) on trusty that isn't present on vivid.
<Mahe> If I set the icon size on xfdesktop higher (e.g. 64) and start dragging an element on the desktop my mouse cursor turns in to a garbled mess of the cursor and icon texture mixed together.
<Mahe> it's not visible on screenshots but stays for a few minutes
<mrkramps_> Mahe, graphics card?
<Mahe> It's happening on an Intel HD 4000 integrated graphics
<Mahe> it happens when using the SNA accel method (default)
<mrkramps_> Mahe, already tried UXA?
<Mahe> yes, then the issue disappears
<Mahe> but I can't get VSync via compton to work correctly on UXA
<Mahe> so it's not a solution for me either
<mrkramps_> Mahe, would you mind posting the result of the following command:$ apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-intel* | fgrep '***'
<Mahe>  *** 2:2.99.914-1~exp1ubuntu4.5~trusty1 0
<mrkramps_> ok, that's the lts-utopic driver
<Mahe> I used the point release #2 install medium (14.04.2)
<Mahe> so I'm already on HWE?
<mrkramps_> Mahe, yes
<Mahe> that means the life cycle of this install won't even reach 2019?
<mrkramps_> nope
<mrkramps_> there should be support for this stack until july 2016
<Mahe> D:
<Mahe> can I downgrade to 'true' LTS?
<mrkramps_> ah, sry!!! _not_ 2016
<mrkramps_> argh, i never get this right
<mrkramps_> Mahe, original trusty until 2019, lts-utopic and -vivid until july 2016 and lts-(16.04) until 2019 as well
<Mahe> I'm new to this HWE stuff
<Mahe> so that means the xorg and kernel stuff gets regularily backported to the LTS?
<mrkramps_> introduced with 12.04.2 for all following LTS releases, yes
<Mahe> okay, so next I'd get vivid's backported xorg and kernel stack?
<mrkramps_> exactly
<mrkramps_> then willy and then 16.04 (no name by now)
<mrkramps_> and 16.04 can be used until EOL 14.04 in 2019
<Mahe> okay
<knome> for what it's worth, xubuntu LTS releases are supported for 3 years
<mrkramps_> knome, thanks. that's something i should have mentioned before :S
<knome> what this basically means is that all of the xubuntu-specific stuff has 3 years of support; all core/shared components get the support level ubuntu provides
<Mahe> idc, I already use the 4.12 ppa for the xfce stuff
<knome> but even then, the xubuntu team suggests upgrading after 3 years on an LTS, since the team does not support the aforementioned components any longer
<knome> "xubuntu-specific stuff" isn't just xfce, but sure, it's your choice
<Mahe> The important things of an LTS for me are core component security updates and the stable kernel
<knome> i'm just pointing this out
<Mahe> yea no problem, thanks for the heads up
<Unit193> And, the PPA doesn't get new stuff, and usually drops old releases no longer supported.
<Mahe> Xfce's development is not as fast-paced and the current version is quite mature so I think I can live with this release a while
<mrkramps_> Mahe, most likely you cannot stop yourself from upgrading to next LTS with point release 16.04.1 anyways
<knome> of course you can
<Mahe> That's fine if it's running as well as the current LTS
<Mahe> but for instance xubuntu 15.04 breaks my hibernate, even with the 4.0 kernel
<mrkramps_> it's not LTS
<Mahe> yea I know
<mrkramps_> and yes, you have to test carefully before upgrading
<Mahe> Just noticed that the vivid HWE packages are already in the repos
<mrkramps_> Mahe if 15.04 breaks your hibernate you should expect this to happen with lts-vivid as well
<Mahe> yea I thought about that as well just now :D
<Mahe> so it might fix the graphics but break my hibernate :P
<Mahe> I'll just do a dd backup image tomorrow and try it
<Mahe> how can I restart xfdesktop from the command line?
<mrkramps_> -R
<Mahe> thx
<mrkramps> or --reload
<Mahe> okay seems like I successfully patched xfdesktop to use a fixed 48px drag texture size which avoids the graphic issue as well
<Mahe> one last question about the HWE stuff: did I get that correctly that if I keep updating my point release it will eventually install the vivid backported stuff?
<mrkramps> Mahe, no
<mrkramps> you have to install a new stack manually
<mrkramps> Mahe, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Mahe> k thanks
<Mahe> then I'll just try out the vivid stack and if it doesn't work I'll downgrade to the trusty LTS stack
<Mahe> thanks for all your explanations and guidance! :)
#xubuntu 2015-08-07
<asantos3> yo, knome, dunno if you checked my message no #xubuntu-devel but the links for the 14.04 are broken in the website
<asantos3> knome, ^
<asantos3> it's fixed now :/
<Tachyon`> hrm, should the background of the net installer be magenta rather than blue? or is something amiss with my video configuration?
<tom-erik> wohoo
<tom-erik> its kinda cool that tou can chat on irc while installing xubuntu
<tom-erik> *you
#xubuntu 2015-08-08
<RockLobster> Hi, my girlfriend gave me her old laptop and the only version of xubuntu I had laying around was 12.04. I have no blank CDs or DVDs and no way of booting off of flash drive. Any way I can update to latest version without downloading the ISO?
<RockLobster> Is there anybody out there?
<jglauche> hello, I re-installed xubuntu on this computer two days ago, the latest LTS version. My Menu icon turns into a black square after a bit of usage - http://i.imgur.com/AqNUYOd.png
<jglauche> any ideas?
<jglauche> when I hover it with the mouse, it turns back normal
<knome> so... which session are you using?
<knome> and which theme? does this happen with all themes?
<ochosi> i think that's a bug in the whiskermenu that was since fixed
<ochosi> but it's likely that the fix hasn't been backported
<jglauche> I think I found the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfwm4/+bug/1421786
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1397095 in xfce4-panel (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1421786 dragging applications in the task bar causes repaint errors" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ochosi> yeah, or that one
<xubuntu65w> I updated .bashrc and now I can not log in. I can provide specific details if needed. Thanks
<smzz> hello anyone can help me w/ xubuntu, i installed on 30 GB SSD  w/ LVM full encryption, i have free 16 gb and /dev + /run/shm use 1.9 * 2 GB, i want to resize this swap and i don't know how.
<xubuntu25o> hi
<knome> hello
<xubuntu25o> just wondering whats the easiest  way to upgrade dist from a really old version ?
<knome> define really old?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu25o, download .iso and clean install
<ObrienDave> sudo do-release-upgrade
<knome> ObrienDave, nnnope.
<knome> ObrienDave, if really old means EOL, that won't work
<xubuntu25o> i tried that command but its comes up missing saucy tar file
<cfhowlett> xubuntu25o, yep.  too old for direct upgrade.  you have to jump incremental upgrades via the EOL method or ... clean install.
<xubuntu25o> am i going to have to do a reinstall rather than updating ?
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | xubuntu25o, depends on your pain tolerance.
<ubottu> xubuntu25o, depends on your pain tolerance.: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<knome> 13.10 gets to 14.04 LTS with one jump, so it's not so horrible
<knome> but of course it depends if 14.04 is enough or if 15.04 is desired
<xubuntu25o> 15 the current latest ?
<ObrienDave> 15.04, yes
<knome> 15.04 is the latest release, 14.04 is the latest LTS release
<cfhowlett> xubuntu25o, it is but only 9 months support.  you strike me as an LTS user
<ObrienDave> 14.04 is latest LTS release
<xubuntu25o> :)
<xubuntu25o> I am more of a if its not broke dont touch it lol
<ObrienDave> then LTS is for you :)
<cfhowlett> xubuntu25o, LTS then.  5 years support --- well 3 years on xubuntu
<xubuntu25o> thanks for the help I will follow the guide from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<xubuntu25o> :)
<ObrienDave> good luck
<xubuntu635> Hi
<knome> hello
<xubuntu635> French people here '
<knome> !fr | xubuntu635
<ubottu> xubuntu635: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<xubuntu34w> Hello all. I'm curious, is it normal / generally okay to reformat and do a clean install of xubuntu regularly?
<xubuntu34w> Or should reformatting the HDD be avoided when possible?
<butter_> how often is 'regularly'?
<xubuntu34w> Every few months.
<bekks> You dont need to reformat at all.
<xubuntu34w> 3-4 months.
<bekks> No need to.
<butter_> is there a reasons you're doing it so often?
<xubuntu34w> I haven't been doing it often actually, but I'm thinking of reinstalling Xubuntu to the LTS release.
<xubuntu34w> I'm on 15.04 currently. Wouldn't the cleanest way to reinstall / switch OS versions be to reformat first?
<bekks> So install the LTS and upgrade to the next one in 2019 :)
<xubuntu34w> Correct me if i'm wrong
<bekks> 14.04 is supported until 2019.
<bekks> Backup your data, insert an installation CD, install it.
<xubuntu34w> Ok, cool. I figured it would be better to reformat but I guess that's not necessary.
<bekks> Forget about reformatting. Thats an urban legend not needed for twi decades at last now.
<bekks> *least
<xubuntu34w> So the installation software removes the previous OS without the need for any additional actions?
<bekks> I you choose to do so, yes.
<mrkramps> xubuntu34w, the installer will ask you if it is allowed to do so and you have to take the simple action to confirm
<xubuntu34w> Thanks. So what exactly happens when I select the option to do so (remove the current OS)?
<xubuntu34w> In terms of the HDD / partitioning
<mrkramps> depends on your current partitioning
<bekks> And depends on your choice on how to partition.
<xubuntu34w> I have two partitions. One for 15.04 and a second for backup (not sure what thatt's called)
<bekks> "a second partition for backups".
<xubuntu34w> with the second partion being rather small
<bekks> You'd better store backups on a second drive.
<xubuntu34w> I usually backup onto an external HDD
<xubuntu34w> (my back up has a backup)
<mrkramps> that's good
<xubuntu34w> Isn't there are auto option for partioning during the ubuntu install and also a customm option?
<xubuntu34w> *there an
<mrkramps> yes
<xubuntu34w> Would you mind telling me what the auto configuration does
<mrkramps> using the whole disk
<xubuntu34w> Would you reccomend that? My HDD is only 500 gigs so I could use most if not all of the available space
<mrkramps> there is no problem
<mrkramps> but it will delete _all_ partitions
<xubuntu34w> Shouldn't be a problem (considering the backup goes well)
<mrkramps> yepp
<xubuntu34w> Thanks mrkramps and everyone else
<DMackey> Ok HOW does one get the eth0 network interface working? I set all the IP's in the 'network connections' But on '/etc/init.d/networking restart' or even a system reboot, the IP's never stick and I can't use the interface.
<DMackey> ifconfig says it IS THERE, pulling my hair out here..
<DMackey> Wifi on same machine works perfect
<knome> DMackey, interfaces need to be "auto" on the config if you use network-manager for connection management
<DMackey> auto eth0
<DMackey> iface eth0 inet static
<DMackey>    address 192.168.1.1
<DMackey>     netmask 255.255.255.0
<DMackey>     gateway 192.168.1.1
<DMackey> This is what I have in etc/network/interfaces
<DMackey> errr 192.168.1.133 for address
<zippo^> which app of touchpad can i best use?
<zippo^> i want more possible with touchpad
<mrkramps> DMackey, maybe you need an additional dns-nameservers entry
<mrkramps> same ip as gateway
<zippo^> who?
<zippo^> i ask about touchpad
<knome> zippo^, i don't understand your question
<knome> zippo^, is some feature in your touchpad not working?
<zippo^> my touchpad works good, but i want more possible (my english is no good), has xubuntu a special advance application for touchpad, knom?
<knome> zippo^, what's your native language?
<zippo^> dutch sign language
<knome> !nl | zippo^
<ubottu> zippo^: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<knome> would that help?
<zippo^> ow that i didnt kknow. thx knome
<knome> no problem, and good luck
#xubuntu 2015-08-09
<cYmen_> So I started a lengthy job on my other machine and the GUI is completely frozen, I can't really get to the terminal running it anymore and even switching to a real terminal it is so slow that I can barely do anything
<cYmen_> Anybody know what might be going on? Seems like fucked-up scheduling to me.
<knome> cYmen_, please watch the language as this is a family-friendly channel
<cYmen_> most of all this channel seems pretty dead right now
<knome> that happens, remember we're all volunteers
<PhoenixSTF> hey guys
<PhoenixSTF> have you been able to upgrade from 14.04.2 to 14.04.3
<knome> if you are running 14.04(.2), there is no separate "upgrade" dialog
<knome> when you update all of your packages, you are on 14.04.3
<PhoenixSTF> knome: Kernel upgrade??? like in LTSEnablementStack
<knome> PhoenixSTF, that's a different thing.
<knome> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack#Trusty
<PhoenixSTF> knome: ahhh osrry, done that, ran the command but it did not work
<knome> so, what was the error?
<PhoenixSTF> http://pastebin.com/gJqMSYYk
<mancomunado> I deleted a simple file and prompted a warning if I wanted to make hardware be forgotten by the system. Three devices were grey on the list. The music was still playing, but when the track finished all the sounds now aren't working. How do I reinstall it?
<PhoenixSTF> knome: forget hte last one
<PhoenixSTF> http://pastebin.com/FpNJUKHM
<PhoenixSTF> hapens on a 14.04.2 clean install has well, dont know if fglrx has something to do with it
<knome> "The 14.04.2 and newer point release will ship with an updated kernel and X stack by default."
<bekks> mancomunado: So which file did you delete?
<mancomunado> bekks, I have no idea. suddenly it started all over again as it was a ghost stuff
<bekks> mancomunado: So you dont even know what you deleted?
<mancomunado> a restored file by photorec, the funny part is it was supposed to be deleted already
<bandi1t> hey guys to from from unuty 15.03 to xubuntu all i have to do is install xubuntu-desktop right?
<bandi1t> 15.04*
<cfhowlett> unuty???
<bandi1t> lol unity
<knome> bandi1t, that will install the xubuntu desktop parallel to the ubuntu desktop, yes
<bandi1t> thanks, and there is a way to completely remove unity after right?
<knome> well, yes and no
<knome> there is no simple way to get all packages related to unity only removed
<zippo^> Can I change a thema example "Human"?
<zippo^> knome?
<zippo^> I have found
<zippo^> ok :)
<zippo^> Can I move a panel top to bottom?
<mrkramps> zippo^, sure
<zippo^> where, mrkramps ?
<mrkramps> zippo^, right click the panel, go to Panel → Panel Preferences → Display and unlock panel
<zippo^> YES IT WORKS
<zippo^> thx
 * zippo^ hugs mrkramps :)
<mrkramps> you're welcome
<zippo^> Do you true in the PPA, mrkramps ?
<mrkramps> zippo^, you mean "trust", i guess
<mrkramps> yes and no
<zippo^> sorry yes "trust" i mean
<zippo^> ok
<mrkramps> i avoid private PPAs maintained by people who are not part of the developers or distribution's package maintainers
<zippo^> Have I need a special app --> zip ?
<ubuXubu> hello xubuntu channel - i just installed xubuntu 1504 32 bit  while hard wired to my network, i can easy get online this way but cannot get online wireless? it does say i am using a proprietary wireless broacom driver though so i must not know how to configure it in newtowork connections? can someone help me?
<ubuXubu> and when i reboot it says wirless connection are available but i never see any on a list anywhere ?
<ubuXubu> when i used to use ubuntu is was easy i just clikced on the name of my wirless netowrk put on passcode and done?
<ubuXubu> now i see someone else with exact same issue as me in ubuntu forum looks like im screwed again
<ubuXubu> noone gave him an answer
<ubuXubu> time to wipe my drive'
<ubuXubu> no matter how hard i try i just cannot get away from ubuntu'
<mrkramps> ubuXubu, have you installed the proprietary drivers for wifi chipset?
<ubuXubu> of course
<mrkramps> check settings → additional drivers
<ubuXubu> 1st thing i did'
<mrkramps> output of:$ lspci | grep Network
<ubuXubu> ive done those commands 1000 times
<ubuXubu> and u know what
<ubuXubu> they never solve anything
<ubuXubu> either the built it right or it just dont work
<ubuXubu> oh thanks for trying
<mrkramps> i want to know your exact wifi chipset
<ubuXubu> broadcom
<mrkramps> that's not an exact chipset
<mrkramps> that's a company
<ubuXubu> bcm4311 802.11b/g wlan
<ubuXubu> is that what u want mrkramps
<mrkramps> ubuXubu, which of the two broadcom drivers have you installed?
<ubuXubu> it did it 4 me i did not initiate it at all i just checekd off boxxed to do updates and 3rd party during install
<ubuXubu> but ill go look agaiin
<ubuXubu> linux sta wireless bcmwl kernal source proprietary
<ubuXubu> is that what u want mrk?
<ubuXubu> mrkramps: linux sta wireless bcmwl kernal source proprietary      bcm4311 802.11b/g wlan
<mrkramps> ubuXubu, afaik you need the b43
<ubuXubu> yeah im porked
<ubuXubu> was tired of vista but i think im stuck
<ubuXubu> runs nice hard wired though
<ubuXubu> cute lil OS
<mrkramps> what the … !?
<mrkramps> just install the other driver
<ubuXubu> 0
<ubuXubu> ok thought u meant iim out a luck where is this other driver
<ubuXubu> i only se that one
<ubuXubu> do u mean i choose "do not use this device"?
<ubuXubu> well i guess my only choise is do not use this decice since u say it wrong driver
<ubuXubu> but i do n ot see a choice to use any other so here gooes
<ubuXubu> had a seen a choice i would of tried it before coming here
<mrkramps> just deactivate STA
<ubuXubu> ok
<ubuXubu> one sec
<ubuXubu> hmmsure is takin its goog ole time
<ubuXubu> goota luv a 8 year old turion cpu (gags)
<ubuXubu> ok i done it
<ubuXubu> i am not using that driver now
<ubuXubu> wonder what will happen if  i unplug my cat6
<mrkramps> probably nothing
<ubuXubu> ill get booted offline
<ubuXubu> well here goes
<mrkramps> run the following command
<mrkramps> sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source broadcom-sta-common broadcom-sta-source
<mrkramps> sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
#xubuntu 2016-08-08
<pjotter> I just tried gedit. It too has these weird grey bands on the top and bottom window while scrolling. Anyone know what is causing this?
<mrkramps> sounds like a graphics card issue
<pjotter> Unlikely. I have the same issue on another computer with a different architecture and video card.
<pjotter> I suspect this has something to do with the whole gtk3 thing?
<mrkramps> pjotter, xfce compositor is enabled?
<pjotter> compositor on/off doesn't make any difference
<pjotter> it was on btw
<pjotter> Just to make sure the problem is clear: When I open mousepad and open a file that exeeds the height of the screen end use the scrollbar on the side of the window, two grey areas appear on the top and bottom inside of the mousepad window.
<pjotter> When I use cursor down, at some point the cursor disappears underneath the grey area. Same when I use the cursor to go up.
<pjotter> I just checked. This issue is not in 3.0 (trusty). Only in 4.0+
<mrkramps> but happens with gedit too
<pjotter> Maybe I'm missing something and this is some new kind of feature?
<pjotter> Yes, the newer versions of gedit exhibit the same thing.
<mrkramps> well, ok … confirmed
<pjotter> You have it too?
<mrkramps> but those are not grey bars, but rather some blurry partially transparent bars when reaching document end or beginning when scrolling
<knome> that'll happen with the pdf reader as well.
<pjotter> Could have something to do with the theme? Mine are solid grey
<knome> it denotes that you are at the end/beginning of the document
<knome> they shouldn't stay visible
<knome> it's a gtk3 feature
<mrkramps> pjotter, yes it is themeable with gtk3
<pjotter> So, what gtk3 theme would work well? Any suggestions?
<knome> "work well" is subjective here.
<knome> besides, i've told you before that there aren't really so many great gtk3 themes around yet
<mrkramps> what's wrong with greybird?
<pjotter> I don't like it
<pjotter> Personal preference
<xubuntu99w> help
<xubuntu99w> Cannot access my root folder. Please help how to do this. New user first time on other than Windows. Appreciate the help.
<xubuntu99w> Also do not know how to look up which Xubuntu version I am using.
<knome> xubuntu99w, why do you need to access your root directory?
<knome> xubuntu99w, "lsb_release -a" without the quotes in a terminal tells you the version you are running
<xubuntu99w> I am trying to install files from other than the software center, and will not allow me to do it. I tried all the help online, but cannot find any way to download and install .tar.gz files
<knome> xubuntu99w, what is it you are trying to install then?
<GeekDude> xubuntu99w: A quick note, .tar.gz files are just an alternative to .zip files and are not necessarily software
<xubuntu99w> thank you looked up release is Ububtu 14.04 LTS trusty; I woul need to update the Adobe flash player and Modzilla Firefox since not working
<GeekDude> When you were installing Ubuntu there was a checkbox for 'nonfree' software. If you checked that, flash may have been installed automatically. Have you tried testing to see if flash is laredy installed?
<xubuntu99w> I know how to extract, I seen some videos telling that the .so file is the one needed to install; no terminal exercise shown in videos allow me installation.
<GeekDude> xubuntu99w: there's no reason to install it manually, it should either already be installed or be available via a package
<xubuntu99w> when installed Xubuntu; I had options to check updates online and 3rd party drivers. Both were checked, I did not see any other option to nonfree
<GeekDude> 3rd party is the one I think
<GeekDude> xubuntu99w: If you open your terminal and run 'dpkg -l | grep flash', does the output list 'flashplugin-installer'?
<xubuntu99w> thank you- run terminal, comes with flashplugin-installer 11.2.202.632ubuntu0.14.04.1, what do I need to do next to install?
<GeekDude> It should already be set up and working then
<GeekDude> What do you see when you go to http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ ?
<GeekDude> My FireFox tells me "You have version 11,2,202,632 installed"
<xubuntu99w> this is the version that is listed, however I cannot play anything in browser, it is telling me to go install newer version.
<GeekDude> There is no newer version available for Linux/Firefox
<GeekDude> However, Chrome (not sure if Chromium as well) has a custom implementation of flash that works with Linux
<xubuntu99w> may I ask, can you run movies with your version? is thre anything I need to add to firefox or do anything so I can play the movies as well?
<GeekDude> I use Chrome, and even then I don't play flash movies. HTML5 streaming is where it's at
<xubuntu99w> OK can you help me once I have the files downloaded for Chromium what and how to code in the terminal to install new versions?
<GeekDude> xubuntu99w: https://www.google.com/chrome/browser/desktop/index.html
<GeekDude> Hit download chrome, accept/install, then run that file. It should open in the software center where you can install it. No terminal necessary
<xubuntu99w> would a 64 bit work on a 32bit old junk?
<GeekDude> Unfortunately not
<xubuntu99w> so the download of any install program will use the same method; download (and if no install button line this) how to I install on my computer?
<knome> no. unless you install from the repositories, there's no guarantee that anything will work in the same way.
<xubuntu99w> can you elaborate on how to install with the repositories? Sorry I am so new, but so excited about the platform that I would like to learn more. I was great with DOS coding back 20 some years ago, it is time to learn Xubuntu coding as well. The root access i aasked since I am the sole user of the computer and would like to learn more about it
<knome> you don't need root access to learn about your computer
<knome> i mean, access to the root filesystem.
<knome> installing from repositories means installing via software found in the menu
<knome> (or any other package manager)
<xubuntu99w> I assume haveing root access will allow me to pull files into the right system folder to work.
<knome> generally, you shouldn't need to do that.
<GeekDude> I never manually pull files into system folders
<xubuntu99w> Thank you for your time, do you have a web blog or any other informational place I can go and learn more about how to use the terminal and what are the codes to enter for install, clean drive, optimize and such?
<knome> i would warmly suggest making yourself comfortable with the GUI first
<xubuntu99w> anything I have seen on youtube and tried nothing has worked on my end when editing the terminal entries
<knome> regarding what?
<xubuntu99w> get application; install application if not in the software center; or other software that would be available other places but will not install without terminal codes.
<xubuntu99w> like how to look up a version or installed application
<knome> as i said, there is no single list of things you need to do to install packages or applications that are not in the repositories
<xubuntu99w> Thank you, I guess I need to start gathering information and try see what is working on my end. Appreciate the time and support, hope you have a great day. LOVE Xubuntu by the way, and will continue learn more every day.
<knome> for packages installed from the repositories "apt show $packagename" gives you more information you need
<xubuntu99w> Tahnk you much, Good night
<eduin> hola
<namespace> So why *does* the cursor disappear on lock, anyway?
<namespace> (In 16.04, of course.)
<ochosi> namespace: bug in the intel driver, version from yakkety fixes it
<namespace> Ah.
<flocculant> namespace: SRU being worked on for 16.04
<flocculant> no - I don't when it will get there ;)
<namespace> Well I'd offer to help, but I have zero experience with that particular brand of programming.
<namespace> So I doubt I can.
<Canoflysol> hello all
<Canoflysol> had a question
<Canoflysol> does such a program exist for xubuntu 14.04 like this one? ifunbox
<xubuntu041> Greetings. Installing 14.04.5.
<Unit193> ...Installing 14.04 now?
<xubuntu041> If this doesn't work, might try 16.04. Workinig on an audio distro.
<xubuntu041> Just need something stable to build a low-latency system on.
<xubuntu041> I've made attempts with Mate 15.10 and 16.04. 15.10 works pretty well.
<xubuntu041> xfce has usually been my environment for a couple years but I wanted to see if I could get better performance elsewhere; it's a netbook. Gateway LT20.
<xubuntu041> Unity seems to be a bit heavy for this box. It responds better with Mate and I have to wait and see about xfce. Should be about done installing now.
<xubuntu041> Anybody here have experience with JACK audio?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu041, please avoid "anybody ..." question structure.  waste of time.
<cfhowlett> the big factor will be ram
<cfhowlett> xubuntu041, #opensourcemusicians will have lots of jack gurus
<Canoflysol> i upgraded to 16.04 but it crashed on me so i went back to 14.04
<Canoflysol> i wonder what caused it
<Canoflysol> im on a dell dimension 3000
<Canoflysol> what should i be using?
<cfhowlett> Canoflysol, too little information to do anything except make wild guesses ... which i do not do.
<Canoflysol> yeah lol
<Canoflysol> good point
<Canoflysol> but yeah 16 is hella laggy for me for some reason
<Canoflysol> and plus i still have the intel extreme graphics 2 onboard
<Canoflysol> which im sure is the main problem
<xubuntu14i> any suppport atm?
<xubuntu14i> trying to install xubuntu 32bit to a acer aspire one intel atom 1.6GHZ if not mistaken ...but im installing it to a usb 2.0 as my harddrive is on verge of fritzing out ....i guess my question more or less is can it be done and should it work cause i tryed ubuntu 14.04.5 and 16.04 non worked do to factor of ghrapics they went all funky
<xubuntu14i> lame where the support @
<xubuntu14i> guess i can run live boot the rest my life XD
<xubuntu14i> lulz
<Guest58851> NEWB ALERT!  LoL
<Guest58851> Sooo .. I need to get my sound card working ... how do I download and install the jack server and add ons??
<xubuntu14i> no support for u XD
<karatedog> Installation fails with a known mmc error, then I get a character login page, with the username: 'it'. Anyone knows what is the password for this? Blank enter, 'xubuntu' did not work.
<Guest58851> karatedog > Do you know what I need to do to get my sund card working?
<Guest58851> I know I need jack and maybe a driver but I don't know how to load them
<karatedog> no idea
<karatedog> I dunno what 'jack server' is, I thought you only need a driver. What is your sound card?
<karatedog> I mean what brand and type
<Guest58851> I just dpownloaded PulseAudio and extracted it to a DIR ... what now?
<Guest58851> oops .. SoundBlaster Audigy 2
<Guest58851> I need it for the SoundFonts that this card works with nd Rosegarden can use ... but I need to get the sound card recognised ...
<Guest58851> I guess I'm here at the wrong time
<karatedog> dude, are we talking about a 14 year old soundcard?
<Guest58851> yes ... one that uses SoundFonts ... I use MIDI with these sound fonts to make music and record
<karatedog> Did you install 64 bit OS?
<karatedog> because I doubt anyone wrote specific 64-bit driver for this card, I dunno if there is a general driver, then maybe ALSA supports it.
<knome> Guest58851, so what does "my sound card doesn't work" mean?
<knome> Guest58851, you're hearing no sound?
<karatedog> just wanted to ask the same question
<Guest58851> I dunno ... I get a little beep or a little chirp oncei n a while but I don't know if its the computer speaker or what
<knome> Guest58851, open the volume control, go to the tab "Configuration" and see if your sound card is listed there
<Guest58851> SoundGarden uses SoundFonts ... they are little samples of music instruments that this card uses to plug into MIDI music and make it sound real ... VERY real ...
<Guest58851> ok .. where is the volume control?
<knome> in the menu, or alternatively run it by pressing alt+f2 and running 'pavucontrol'
<Guest58851> ok .. got it ... I have playback but not recording
<knome> yes, that's not what i asked though
<Guest58851> volume control shows that it is receiving the mic input but still no output
<Guest58851> pulseaudio is a package that is supposed to fix this?  I have downloaded the files and extracted them but I don't know what to do with the,
<Guest58851> *them
<Guest58851>  pulseaudio-9.0.tar.xz
<Guest58851> I tried to upgrade Flash driver to no success too  :-( ...
<Guest58851> and thankx for that tip about ALT-F2 ...
<knome> pulseaudio is already installed on your system
<Guest58851> oh?  umm ... really?
<knome> and most often, you really don't need to download any package and install them manually
<knome> yes, pavucontrol is pulseaudio's volume control app
<Guest58851> ok ... absolute beginner with Linux ... sorry to seem studpi ...
<knome> so please ask my question
<knome> is your sound card listed in the configuration tab?
<Guest58851> yes it is ... but not the REAL name ...
<Guest58851> or not the one I was used to in Windows never mind .. tis there
<knome> ok, so what does the profile dropdown say?
<Guest58851> its now at Analog Surround 5.1 Output + Analog Stereo Input
<knome> try changing that and see if it starts working with another profile
<Guest58851> K .. why does it now show the Line-IN port?
<knome> why wouldn't it?
<Guest58851> it ony has Microphone Input .. there should be mic and LINE-IN
<Guest58851> hmmm ... I had a great set of drivers for this card ... but they are old too and I was using XP Pro to great success ...
<Guest58851> OK .. thankx so much for your help ...
<Guest58851> I now need to figure out how to get JackServer working and then use the QtlJack so I can start recording with Rosegarden
<Guest58851> OK ... works now .. thankx so much!!
<Guest58851> with Audacity .. need Rosegarden to work then its cool!
<Guest58851> Cheers Knome! Thankx for your help!!
<xubuntu61w> hi, is it safe to updgrade from 14.04.1 LTS to 16.04.1 LTS?
<xubuntu61w> no one here?
<flocculant> not immediately no ...
<Codfection> why my plank is not running automatically after restarting
<Codfection> xubuntu!!!!!!
<PhoenixSTF> hey guys, anyof you got keepass2 running on 16.04???
<bones7> hi. can you please help? i use xubuntu 16.04 on a samsung ativ book 7 and sometimes the screen resolution kind of "resets" - it changes to a higher resolution (not sharp), i can get the screen down and up with the mouse curser. Why does it happen? Any idea? In between: my ativ book got 2 graphic cards, an onboard and a AMD HD8570M.
<bones7> i had the same problem with xubuntu 14.04 before.
<PhoenixSTF> bones7: check if you have problems with fglrx or RADEON drivers
<bones7> thank you! i'll try and let you know
<flocculant> fglrx is deprecated
<flocculant> "When upgrading to Ubuntu 16.04 from a previous release, both the fglrx driver and the xorg.conf will be removed, so that the system is set to use either the amdgpu driver or the radeon driver (depending on the available hardware). "
<RayBanStan> lo
<CHVNX> and behold
#xubuntu 2016-08-09
<xubuntu33w> nvidia/help
<xubuntu33w> nvidiasupport/help
<xubuntu33w> nvidia/irc
<BurningInPHX> nvidia/join
<BurningInPHX> irc/help
<BurningInPHX> irc/join
<BurningInPHX> i am new please help
<wasq> Hi. I am unable to automatically execute a script at startup for some reason. The script works fine and I've added it to 'application autostart' in 'session and startup' but it doesn't execute at startup for some reason. Can someone help? The path is fine. (ubuntu 14.04)
<CHVNX> Do you want the script to start at startup, login, or desktop login?
<CHVNX> pastebin the script
<CHVNX> and then show me the exec command you use in the startup
<CHVNX> Also, how are you starting up?
<glitchd> anyone know the command to get the monitor chooser windows to popup?
<netcatjones> Super+P ?
<glitchd> wow.
<glitchd> that was fricken awesome.
<glitchd> ive been searching and searching to figure out how to bring that menu up without having to unplug and replug my hdmi cord
<glitchd> do you by chance know the command that is issued to make it popup?
<netcatjones> xfce4-display-settings --minimal
<glitchd> again. flippin amazing.
<glitchd> thank you very much netcatjones
<glitchd> thank you indeed
<netcatjones> no problem glad to help
<glitchd> netcatjones, have a good one, im out.
<antechinus55> hi, new here. I have an install of ubuntu server 16.04 with the xubuntu desktop packages installed subsequently. I have some experience with xubuntu desktop and some (old) experience with ubuntu server.
<antechinus55> my issue is with the software app in xubuntu. It does not seem to have installed properly. I cannot search for apps. it simply hangs. How do I uninstall it at the command line and reinstall it? (I can't find the pagages name by searching google)
<antechinus55> Assume I have some experience with apt-get
<reynold> Hi
<reynold> is the xubuntu 15-> upgrade ready yet?
<knome> reynold, 15.what?
<reynold> the upgrade
<reynold> I mean 15.10
<knome> well, 15.10 is EOL already, so you should have updgraded already
<reynold> knome: I couldn't obtain the upgrade
<reynold> it always says that there is no upgrade
<reynold> a quick google 3 months ago told me that the upgrade is not ready
<reynold> and I have to wait till july on someting
<reynold> *something
<reynold> knome: any suggestions?
<knome> so just to be clear, are you running 15.04 or 15.10?
<reynold> knome: 15.10 according to lsb_release -a
<reynold> wily
<knome> and what does 'sudo do-release-upgrade
<knome> say?
<knome> (minus the ')
<reynold> no new release found
<reynold> knome: how long has the upgrade been out?
<knome> from april
<reynold> any suggestions on what should I do now?
<reynold> knome: this is a almost-fresh installed machine. I did a clean install back in January and only used it a few times since. Nothing heavy, just some web dev and browsing etc.
<knome> reynold, on software & updates (on the settings manager), what does the update tab say for 'notify me of a new ubuntu version' ?
<reynold> knome: for lts versions
<knome> set that to normal, then try upgrading again
<reynold> knome: its working!
<reynold> what do you think is the source of the problem?
<knome> i've no idea. but i guess that option shouldn't be lts unless you are on one
<reynold> knome: I see, so can I set it back to lts after the upgrade? Also, what do you recommend in the way of graphic drivers....I am on the radeon series which no longer has support as of this year...
<knome> i think it might even set itself back to lts after the upgrade, but yes, you can set it to lts if not.
<knome> for graphics drivers, i don't know
<reynold> knome: thanks for all your help for this, would buy you a coffee if I could :D
<knome> no problem, enjoy
<nindustries> Hi, any idea why my font is off? http://imgur.com/a/gqjMd
<knome> looks like you have anti-aliasing disabled
<knome> or use a non-mono font in a terminal
<nindustries> Yeah, Source Code Pro
<PhoenixSTF> hey guys, Have the icons bug on 16.04 but, also have like a panel resfresh everytime a tray icon changes
<PhoenixSTF> like if the clock changes one minute the hole panel bounces
<choki> srsly, this realease 16.04 has that many bugs
<choki> i would never call it LTS :/
<choki> the one is more annoying than the other
<choki> thunar is crashing like 5 times a day :D
<xubuntu16w> Hello all
<xubuntu68w> I am using live cd presently. I downloaded as offered. When I took out live cd it just buffered the xubuntu homepage.
<Al3xG0> hi xubuntu 14 is xfce4 desktop interface w
<Al3xG0> hi xubuntu 14 is xfce4 desktop interface?
<knome> Al3xG0, there is no "xubuntu 14", but all xubuntu versions use xfce.
<xubuntu41i> anybody here?  anything going on?
<xubuntu41i> i guess chat isn't what it used to be.  bye.
<Pici> well, this is a place for support.
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Pici> bye
 * genii gives Pici a doughnut for trying
<choki> genii: hello
<stephan1> how do i change my mouse scroll speed in xubuntu 16.04 ?
<G4b1t> Hi everyone. Upgrading from 14.04 to 16.04 I seem to have lost my xChat app. There isn't anymore on ubuntu repo's and launchpad states that it's dead. What is the official alternative an IRC client for Xubuntu?
<bekks> G4b1t: xchat is discontinued, and hexchat is a fork of it.
<G4b1t> @bekks you are the man. Thanks for the valuable info.
 * G4b1t to the searchmobile !
<extinct_potato> i can't believe that thunar change filename crash bug hasn't been fixed yet
<extinct_potato> it's really embarrasing that modern file manager can't even do such simple operation without crashing
<extinct_potato> and the most funny thing about it is that the bug is one year old
<extinct_potato> seriously
<extinct_potato> one freakin year
<extinct_potato> the best thing is that nobody is probably ever going to do anythinh
<G4b1t> I just renamed a file 44 times -no crash. Before that it crashed on the 2nd renaming. The difference is that after renaming the file I clicked on empty space (deselecting file) and then select and rename. What can I say.
<G4b1t> Is it so random?
<Unit193> extinct_potato: You volunteering?  Have you seen the upstream bugzilla report, and any progress it has made?
<Unit193> G4b1t: Used the possibly fixed version?
<G4b1t> @Unit193 If it's sent via updates yes, else no
<Unit193> G4b1t: So it seemed to fix it for some, but not entirely so wasn't SRU'd yet.  Worth a shot, IMO.
<G4b1t> Will try it. To be honest it's a perfect opportunity to learn myself how to debug my system :p
#xubuntu 2016-08-10
<giovoni> hello?
<giovoni> can someone help me troubleshoot a sound issue i'm having?
<xubuntu80w> Hey guys! any of you have problems with your screen not turning on when you log in after suspending your computer?
<cfhowlett> avoid "does anyone ..." questions.  waste  of space.  state YOUR issues and details
<xubuntu80w> gotcha
<xubuntu80w> My screen is completely dark when I log in after waking the computer from suspension
<xubuntu80w> can someone shed some light on the issue?
<cfhowlett> black screen and no life even after a proper login?
<xubuntu80w> yeah
<xubuntu80w> completely dark
<xubuntu80w> if I do ctrl + alt + delete I can get back to the login screen, but the same scenario occurs again
<cfhowlett> seems to be a commmon complaint.  bring this question to #ubuntu for more eyes
<xubuntu80w> will do
<xubuntu80w> thanks
<cfhowlett> see you there
<xubuntu65d> HoWdY!!  Could soemone tell me the way to tell if my XUbuntu is 64 or 32?  I can't remember ...
<yans> xubuntu65d, inxi -F
<xubuntu65d> or failing that ... a good list of the commands like these
<yans> or uname -a
<xubuntu65d> cool!  Thankx!
<xubuntu65d> great stuff!  I apreciate your help yans!  Cheers!!
<glitchd> so my clock disappears as soon as i set it..? (ubuntu 16.04.1 xubuntu desktop)
<glitchd> anyone have any ideas on why this happens?
<glitchd> hello?
<pencilandpaper> It disappears completely off of your taskbar glitchd ?
<glitchd> pencilandpaper, sry got distracted..
<glitchd> pencilandpaper, kind of disappeared..
<glitchd> pencilandpaper, as soon as i set the options for it, i click close of the gui and the settings get erased and the clock is not displayed. its still there but nothing is displayed for it. so its just a blank space where the clock should be.
<pencilandpaper> Wow, thats deep glitchd .
<glitchd> pun intended..
<glitchd> shots fired.
<pencilandpaper> I have to go and restart real quick, but will brb glitchd .
<glitchd> mmk
<glitchd> lemme know..
<pencilandpaper> glitchd: Ok, so if you go to your clock and right click on it and then go to properties and click on that and it opens up for you..what happens?
<glitchd> pencilandpaper, the properties of the clock pop up
<pencilandpaper> Your Layout is set to Digital, Tooltip format is picked out, and your Clock Options format is chosen glitchd ?
<pencilandpaper> You left the Timezone blank as well?
<glitchd> pencilandpaper, no all the options are blank
<pencilandpaper> Are you serious glitchd ?
<glitchd> pencilandpaper, YES
<pencilandpaper> Wow, well can you choose anything?
<pencilandpaper> Did that happen after a update or something?
<glitchd> pencilandpaper, http://imgspice.com/606dygtqnegm/Screenshot_2016-08-10_04-05-47.png.html
<glitchd> i noticed it after installing 16.4.1
<pencilandpaper> Ok, now glitchd , click on Tooltip format and choose the way that you want it and let me know when you have done that please.
<pencilandpaper> Do that for Format as well under Clock Options, for instance I chose this kind of format: 05:12:51 AM
<pencilandpaper> Let me know when you have done that please.
<glitchd> done
<pencilandpaper> Nice, now click on Time and Date Settings...and it should ask for your password. Enter it and tell me when you are there please.
<glitchd> now the clock is showing in the top panel, but as soon as i close this gui it will disappear again
<glitchd> it only asks for a password if i click unlock
<pencilandpaper> Ok, now are you going to click unlock..and set your time and date the way that you want it?
<glitchd> its already set correctly
<glitchd> no need for me to change anything about it
<pencilandpaper> Ok cool, now do me a huge favor..before closing the gui..go to settings manager, and go to appearance and choose greybird, and then go to window manager and choose greybird and then go ahead and close the clock gui, and tell me if the clock stays for you please.
<pencilandpaper> In that order though. If that happens then its a gtk theme, and the current theme that you are using may not be up to date like greybird is for instance.
<pencilandpaper> I am actually having some gtk issues over here with my volume and things like that not looking right and having proper functionality from the same thing. The theme that I am using is no longer supported with the new gtk version that came in updates..but with greybird that came with the new updates things appear fine so.
<pencilandpaper> I am also already updating in to 16.10 though so. :)
<glitchd> nope it still disappeared when i closed the clock gui
<pencilandpaper> Wow. That happened with a fresh install?
<pencilandpaper> Also have you installed all updates?
<pencilandpaper> Brb..I have to restart again real quick.
<glitchd> pencilandpaper, ..?
<pencilandpaper> Yeah glitchd ?
<avron> my mouse pointer keeps turning invisible when i put my laptop to suspend mode
<jojobean> just installed Xubuntu on a powerbook g4. never used linux before ( so this will probably be annoying) but could someone help me install my wireless card/firmware? I have the broadcom BCM4306
<jojobean> I'm sure whoever is up for the task may become frustrated. I literally know nothing about using linux other than what I've ready over the course of the last 4 hours
<Krikey_Sanchez> hey, I installed xubuntu 16.04 on a friend's laptop recently
<Krikey_Sanchez> apparently after restarting it, when she tries to login, it goes to a completely blank screen
<Krikey_Sanchez> but the login manager itself still seems to work, and she can get to the menu to shut down/restart by pressing the power button
<Krikey_Sanchez> is this something people have seen before?
<flocculant> Krikey_Sanchez: somewhat yes, mentioned on the 16.04 release notes, the 16.04.1 release notes, the main wiki release note and also bug 1568604
<ubottu> bug 1568604 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu Xenial) "Mouse cursor lost when unlocking with Intel graphics" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1568604
<flocculant> it's on facebook and twitter at least
<flocculant> we're trying to get the fix backported from yakkety
<flocculant> you can crtl+altf1> ctrl+alt>f7 to get it back quickly - there are some other workrounds mentioned around the place
<Krikey_Sanchez> that didn't work, which makes me think this isn't hte same bug
<Krikey_Sanchez> also it wasn't the mouse cursor disappearing, it was the entire screen being blank but the mouse cursor still showing up
<Krikey_Sanchez> and apparently it persisted across reboots, although I'm just going off what my friend told me, I haven't seen the system in question myself
<flocculant> Krikey_Sanchez: my bad - so used to people not reading things - I didn't read what you said properly either
<flocculant> yea - different bug - not seen much about that one
<flocculant> Krikey_Sanchez: might help to know more about the laptop - graphics etc
<Krikey_Sanchez> it's a thinkpad with intel graphics and an nvidia optimus card
<Krikey_Sanchez> I never installed anything nvidia related
<Krikey_Sanchez> so hopefully it's not trying to use the card
<Krikey_Sanchez> there was nothing unusual when I installed xubuntu on it yesterday
<Pici> 25
<flocculant> Krikey_Sanchez: you installed and rebooted and it worked ok then, but doesn't now?
<Krikey_Sanchez> flocculant: yeah
<flocculant> mmm - well I'd ask the friend what they'd done between times :)
<Krikey_Sanchez> apparently nothing except suspending the machine
<flocculant> maybe there's some other intel issue as well as the known one
<Krikey_Sanchez> I normally use arch linux nowadays, I don't know what services xubuntu uses to start x and start the login manager and all that
<Krikey_Sanchez> so I"m not sure which logs to check
<flocculant> Krikey_Sanchez: I'd start with /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<flocculant> Krikey_Sanchez: also you *could* try the yak intel driver - but you'd want to grab the xenial one to revert http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=xserver-xorg-video-intel&suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names
<flocculant> but tbh - not sure that'd make much difference
<xubuntu61w> ive just installed xubuntu `6.04 but it hasn't installed the wireless adapter
<JuJuBee> I cannot seem to make a bootable usb stick with xubuntu-16.04.1 amd64 iso.  I have checked the md5 against website and it matches.  I keep getting dropped to a boot: prompt
#xubuntu 2016-08-11
<Hail_Spacecake> trying to troubleshoot a xubuntu problem
<Hail_Spacecake> when I log in, I get to a screen that has just the background
<Hail_Spacecake> and mouse cursor
<Hail_Spacecake> no desktop icons, no menus
<Hail_Spacecake> alt-f2 to pop up loading applications works, actually running applications like this works
<Hail_Spacecake> and the subsystem that shows the popups for things like network connectivity works
<Hail_Spacecake> so I assume there's just one x-related program that failed to load
<Hail_Spacecake> also what's the difference between xfce session and xubuntu session?
<astraljava> Hi all, would anyone know where to look when my mouse pointer disappears after logging in to a locked session? It is visible just fine after an initial login from boot-up. I can resolve it by going into a virtual terminal and switching back to GUI, so it's not a show-stopper.
<flocculant> astraljava: 16.04? intel?
<astraljava> flocculant: Yep x 2
<astraljava> Up-to-date too, no pending updates.
<flocculant> astraljava: bug 1568604
<ubottu> bug 1568604 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu Xenial) "Mouse cursor lost when unlocking with Intel graphics" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1568604
<astraljava> Oh cool, thanks!
<xubuntu067> Quit
<xubuntu33d> I have a question before I roll back to 14.04.1 again LOL I use three monitors, about 6 hard drives, dual boot Win 8 Pro. After upgrading all works fine but the wallpaper or right click desktop after I open any folder?
<xubuntu33d> The right click menu is basically gone & the wallpaper goes to some default ocean front?
<knome> try pressing alt+f2 and running xfdesktop
<xubuntu33d> i7, gtx 1080, newest nvidia drivers
<xubuntu33d> Ok I wrote that down I will try it is there a fix?
<xubuntu15d> wallpaper fix for three monitors?
<xubuntu15d> opening any folder flips it to default
<xubuntu15d> running xf-desktop settings show the correct wallpaper but it doesn't change until I restart. Then it stays until I open a folder?
<xubuntu72w> Hi! Could anybody help me? Sorry for grammar.. I downloaded the latest xubuntu 64bit package, moved it onto usb flash using unetbootin, tried to istall. But.. It freezes when blue-like wallpaper comes on the screen. Checked distrib for errors - seems to be no problems with that. What's wrong? Maybe, someone knows..
<G4b1t> xubuntu72w: please try to make a bootable usb using Rufus
<xubuntu23w> Hi! I installed the latest version of xubuntu, but screen resolution sucks:D I tried to change it in display settings, but there's only one option - 640*480 and nothing more. Seems to be something with display driver (C.O. ahah!). But maybe someone would tell me how exactly I can try to fix it? Thanks
<xubuntu23w> p.s. soryy for gramar
<cfhowlett> xubuntu23w, you might need to install graphics drivers for full capability
<xubuntu23w> I'm a failure sorry can you tell what I have to do?:D
<cfhowlett> !nvidia
<ubottu> For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing »
<cfhowlett> !amd
<ubottu> Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<xubuntu23w> okay I'll try to google the instructions:D
<xubuntu23w> thanks))
<cfhowlett> happy2help1
<Herbert> I have just installed Xubuntu 16 32bit and everything is great except the software download application isn't working. There are just dots where everything should be listed. Is there a solution to this?
<knome> i guess you mean xubuntu 16.04
<Herbert> Yes.
<knome> haven't heard or seen the problem you describe, but as a workaround, you can use any package manager
<Herbert> It shows the catagories but no apps. only dots. Even installed software just has spinning symbol.
<Herbert> It had a pop up window saying to shop with an "OK" button. After that, nothing.
<Herbert> I can try reloading the OS. I have to be able to get updates.
<knome> did you read what i said?
<Herbert> Does the workaround provide updates?
<knome> the software handling updates is separate
<knome> sure, you can run the updates from package managers too, but that's not mandatory
<Herbert> Ok. Thank you.
<knome> and yes, any other package manager can start the update process too
<knome> and if it's a new installation, redownloading likely won't help
<knome> have you searched launchpad.net if somebody has reported that bug?
<Unit193> Could try refreshing software sources, purge and re-install appstream stuff, etc.
<knome> Unit193 gives good advice too, if you have the time to go through some steps
<Herbert> I will go there now.
<Herbert> How do you refresh software sources?
<mrkramps> Herbert, in case of doubt in terminal:$ sudo apt-get update
<TheQuestionmark> Just upgraded my housemate's system from 14.04 to 16.04 what resulted in having no network connection after reboot. Is this a common issue and if so, what can be done to fix this?
<drumcode303> test
<genii> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<drumcode303> i'm new to linux and just managed to install xubuntu :)
<genii> drumcode303: Well, you have found the channel on Freenode which is for the support of Xubuntu, so you seem to be doing all right so far
<drumcode303> i wanted to install opera as a browser (though i'm looking to install fifth-browser later on, which probably requires a lot more knowledge). now, after opening the .deb package: is the programme that handles the installation named "software"? the alt+tab window name is "gnome software". i don't see through. and there's more: during the password prompt there was a pop-up in the top right corner: opera has been installed...
<GeekDude> My poor AMD GPU :(
<GeekDude> drumcode303: have you checked to see if opera actually was installed?
<drumcode303> i'm just did that I think, in the software list. there is still an install button, so it may seem it's not installed yet. though when I click the button it asks me: are you sure you want to remove opera-stable... - i'm not sure if it's installed or not. :D
<GeekDude> drumcode303: check in your whisker menu
<GeekDude> It should have appeared in there automatically if it was installed correctly (I think)
<drumcode303> how would I go there?
<drumcode303> the search button top left doesn't know whisker either :p
<GeekDude> The whisker menu is the Xfce/Xubuntu equivalent of the start menu
<drumcode303> would opera be in /opt if it was installed?
<genii> Most likely
<drumcode303> not in whisker, i'm going to hit the install button in software.
<GeekDude> If you don't mind using the terminal, you can try dpkg to install and/or check if it is installed
<GeekDude> dpkg -l | grep opera-stable # Checks if opera is in the list of installed packages
<GeekDude> sudo dpkg -i opera-stable_39.0.2256.48_amd64.deb # Installs the deb package
<drumcode303> i'm on 32bit, so it's i386 :-) but i'll try out the first command, as now i have a red remove button at least, but no entry in software and none in whisker, hmm.
<drumcode303> i looked for opera in whisker, it's there i've started it. it's not in /opt though. I'm deeply confused. and still not in the installed list in software, checked up and down twice.
<drumcode303> the dpkg lists opera with ii infront
<GeekDude> drumcode303: what if you type just 'opera' into your terminal?
<drumcode303> it opens a new tab
<GeekDude> ah sorry, I didn't see that you had found it in the whisker menu
<drumcode303> where is it installed now if not in /opt?
<GeekDude> /usr/bin/opera?
<GeekDude> If you run 'which opera' in your terminal it should tell you where opera is.
<drumcode303> in usr it seems to be a link only: ../lib/i386-linux-gnu/opera/opera
<GeekDude> It tells me /usr/bin/opera. If I run 'll /usr/bin/opera' it tells me it's a shortcut to /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/opera/opera
<drumcode303> cool! it says usr/bin/opera
<GeekDude> If you're looking for the opera configuration files, those would be in your home directory somewhere
<GeekDude> ~/.config/opera I think
<drumcode303> as a means to save them? can't edit them from within opera?
<drumcode303> opening websites or the settings tab won't do anything but show a white page. ok.
<drumcode303> but the website icons are loaded into the tabs
<GeekDude> I don
<GeekDude> I don't suppose there's a way for me to debug why enabling the dedicated gpu in 16.04 makes my system highly unstable?
<GeekDude> I'm doing it by enabling the DRI_PRIME env variable for the specific applications I want to run with my AMD GPU
<GeekDude> Otherwise everything runs off intel gfx
<GeekDude> And by highly unstable I mean either the X server freezes up (leaving only the cursor working), or the system freezes then crashes outright
<drumcode303> i don't have sound. how do I check whether I have drivers for onboard sound?
<drumcode303> ok i have sound: aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav  - just not when playing videos in vlc or parole media player
<drumcode303> fixed that, too :)
#xubuntu 2016-08-12
<xubuntu66w> Hello guys! I've Installed Xubuntu and after booting to my distro Xubuntu flavour went away and instead the default XFCE panels, items etc. appears. Although the windows theme have been changed to something like an old window theme(IDK how to explain it! ) can you please help me  :D
<xubuntu66w> Also, the Xubuntu's wallpapers have been disappeared! WHY? Is there something wrong? did the problem occurs becoz of installing it using liveusb?
<GeekDude> xubuntu66w: On the login screen at the top right there should be a desktop environment switcher. Is it possible you switched to raw XFCE instead of Xubuntu?
<xubuntu66w> I'll see now, GeekDude
<xubuntu40w> GeekDude, Xubuntu sessoin is the one I've entered! What do you suggest me to do?
<GeekDude> I don't know, but I don't think it's related to installing from LiveUSB
<xubuntu40w> Thanks anyways! :)
<danrik> guys  could anyone help with getting mullvad VPN work on xubuntu?
<danrik> just cant connect
<Xiwei> OK... I've a question
<Xiwei> The gnome software have a bug...
<Unit193> More than one, I'd presume.
<Xiwei> lol
<Xiwei> Gnome software if you are in the search box to enter a letter, it will become two
<Xiwei> my system language is Chinese,i don't know the system language is English will not appear such problems
<Unit193> I can't help you either way though, never really used the dang thing.
<xubuntu80w> Hi, i just bought a Gole1 on Indiegogo, installed Xubuntu and i got no audio device.
<xubuntu80w> david@gole1:~$ lspci 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 2280 (rev 22) 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Device 22b0 (rev 22) 00:03.0 Multimedia controller: Intel Corporation Device 22b8 (rev 22) 00:0b.0 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation Device 22dc (rev 22) 00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation Device 22b5 (rev 22) 00:1a.0 Encryption controller: Intel Corporation Device 2298 (rev 22
<xubuntu80w> think better in pastebin: http://pastebin.com/QhqdxVBY
<ngomes> hello
<ngomes> any recent issue with suspend/resume on xubuntu ? it always worked fine , but last 2 days ago , if suspend but don't resume , at least the monitor does not turn on
<ngomes> 16.04 version
<javascript079> hey anybody here?
<ngomes> any ideia what could be happening ?
<javascript079> : I was using AMD's VSR back in windows to force a FHD resolution and of course same thing on xubuntu on VM. Now that I ran a dual-boot is there a way I can force xubuntu to run on 1920x1080?
<javascript079> I tried fiddling with xrandr, and sort of did it. But then I could only see the top-left part of the screen. So it sort of was FHD, but not quite working.
<javascript079> (VSR is not working on AMD linux drivers, so there has to be another way)
<ngomes> javascript079, have you tried with default xorg driver ?
<javascript079> ngomes, Yeah that was all on default. I just tried using amd's one => same thing
<ngomes> javascript079, the monitor supports that resolution under windows , right ?
<javascript079> Yeah, but hey I just fixed it.
<javascript079> I just used a different name to re-add the resolution mode on xrandr
<javascript079> then just did the same thing
<javascript079> and now it works somehow (?)
<ngomes> long time since i don't use xrandr to change resolutions
<ngomes> don't really know what's a "different name"
<javascript079> When you do xrandr --newmode "NAMEHEREPARAMETER"
<javascript079> I just used the EXACT same settings
<javascript079> just a different "call" name
<ngomes> i recall something like xrandr -s 1900x1200 or something
<ngomes> or listing the available resolutions and choosing one of them
<javascript079> yeah that's after you've define the resolution
<javascript079> defined*
<javascript079> anyway thanks though
<ngomes> ok glad you solved it.
<javascript079> I still wonder why it worked this way.
<ngomes> no ideia.
<ngomes> well , no one is around to help my issue so i guess i'm leaving
<javascript079> What's your issue? (don't know much yet who knows)
<javascript079> (i wasn't here before so didnt see the message)
<ngomes> suspend to ram / resume
<ngomes> it worked until 2 days ago
<ngomes> now , it wont resume
<ngomes> monitor wont turn on
<javascript079> Oh no idea. I heard the Xenial Xerus has an issue with hibernate.
<javascript079> But thats another thing
<ngomes> yeah , i dont use it
<ngomes> well
<ngomes> bye
<lop> hello guys, it seems when I use open source drivers my laptop still cant really handle my graphic card too well I get random freezes. I got version 16.04 and intel/amd hybrid
<DerLehmi> Hello...im trying to install Xubuntu, but the Installer always crashes...where can i find the error?
<flocculant> DerLehmi: /var/log/installer
<flocculant> but - cd or usb? checked the download is good? ran the check for defects ?
<DerLehmi> via usb.... i let him search for an error, he found one, but he doesnt tell me which error. I tried Lubuntu before, same there. Kali Linux and Linux mini are working
<flocculant> mmk
<flocculant> if there was an error - did you direct download or torrent?
<DerLehmi> direct download. in /var/log/installer there are debug and version
<flocculant> DerLehmi: checked the md5sum for the download?
<DerLehmi> sorry, i dont know what you mean with that. How do i check this? i downloaded it from xubunto.org, and put it on the USB via Universal-USB-Installer
<flocculant> DerLehmi: 16.04? 32 or 64 bit?
<DerLehmi> 16.04 32 bit
<DerLehmi> he always tries to send an error report....but where are the usefull information? ProblemType: Bug....are the information in JournalErrors?
<flocculant> DerLehmi: open a terminal in the folder where the iso is, then md5sum xub<tab> use tab to autocomplete
<flocculant> it should then complete the whole filename - then enter, wait for it to finish, compare the number you get against http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/16.04/release/MD5SUMS
<flocculant> let's make sure the iso is right first
<DerLehmi> may main computer has Windows....im new to Linux
<flocculant> DerLehmi: yep ok - understood - what we're doing here is making sure the iso you are trying to use is correct
<flocculant> pretty pointless doing anything else until we know it's good
<DerLehmi> yes but i cant check the iso at windows with linux commands
<flocculant> oh I see :)
<flocculant> hang on
<flocculant> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#MD5SUM_on_Windows
<DerLehmi> ok ty....few minutes pls
<DerLehmi> the programm says they are the same
<DerLehmi> but now i see it is version 16.04.1
<flocculant> yea - that's ok, was updated last weekish
<flocculant> DerLehmi: you still have the crashed installer running so you can see the /var/log/installer ?
<DerLehmi> yes
<DerLehmi> but there are only 2 documents: debug and version
<flocculant> DerLehmi: yea - 2 secs
<flocculant> DerLehmi: so right click in the file browser where you see debug and version, then sudo cat debug | pastebinit
<flocculant> give us the url it will show you and we can see what debug says
<DerLehmi> the computer needs internet for that, right?
<flocculant> yea
<flocculant> DerLehmi: ok - assuming it hasn't, sudo cat debug in a terminal and see what the last line says - might help
<DerLehmi> somehow he wont connect....it seems he is only able to connect with the installer
<DerLehmi> last line: GLib.source_remove(self.rows_changed_id)
<flocculant> or not helpful - can you see any ERROR or EE there?
<flocculant> DerLehmi: also - now we know iso is good - what graphics? old or new hardware? uefi?
<DerLehmi> only warnings ....some Source IDs he didnt found
<DerLehmi> if you could wait a few minutes i let him try to install again, this time with internet
<DerLehmi> so you can read the debug
<DerLehmi> its old hardware...a MSI wind u-100
<flocculant> DerLehmi: well I'm kind of in and out - Friday evening, but there are people around I expect :)
<DerLehmi> ok ty for your help^^
<DerLehmi> i think the installer is wring....kali linux is also debian based running xfce....and it worked
<DerLehmi> only the brightness control was a catastrophe
<flocculant> DerLehmi: you might need to use some boot options > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<flocculant> hard to tell - never had an installer crash usually (I do see crashes but I run and test developement version so expect some there)
<DerLehmi> ok ill try this page
<flocculant> DerLehmi: where abouts during the install did it crash ?
<DerLehmi> guess it was while copying data
<DerLehmi> hes installing again, next crash should be in <5 Minutes
<DerLehmi> at least brightness control is fine now xD
<flocculant> :)
<DerLehmi> what the....
<DerLehmi> thats ridicolous
<DerLehmi> it seems hes doing it this time...after 20 fails oO
<DerLehmi> nope he failed again
<DerLehmi> while determining packages
<TheQuestionmark> Since the upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04, one of our computers no longer has network connection. How to fix this?
<knome> describe "no longer has network connection"
<TheQuestionmark> knome: Glad someone's there to help me out. Well, I did the dist-upgrade via Xubuntu's update manager and it finished just fine but also removed lots of old packages in turn of course. After a reboot, the nm tries to establish a connection to my router but all it shows is the typical icon you might know when it connects
<TheQuestionmark> Tried static IPs as well as DHCP but neither one works.
<knome> ethernet or wifi?
<TheQuestionmark> Ethernet.
<TheQuestionmark> It's a HP desktop without wifi adapters built in.
<knome> so.. you said "one of our computers", are the others like it, or different?
<TheQuestionmark> knome: It's my housemate's computer. I'm having serveral ones with either Debian, Mint or *buntu running but none of these had these issues so far.
<TheQuestionmark> Usually the network devices also use static IPs to connect.
<knome> so the answer would be "no", eg. it isn't a standard office setup
<TheQuestionmark> Nope.
<knome> have you tried manually explicitly disconnecting, then reconnecting?
<TheQuestionmark> Yup, just a few minutes ago but the system keeps trying to connect.
<knome> as it's an upgrade, the profile is likely saved; have you tried removing all saves ethernet connections and retrying from a clean state?
<TheQuestionmark> Hmm... not yet.
<TheQuestionmark> I'll give that a try, give me a second.
<knome> (i have no specific thing in mind that could be causing this, just doing some general debug)
<TheQuestionmark> Sweet! That works!
<TheQuestionmark> I have no clue why but it does.
<TheQuestionmark> Thank you, knome!
<knome> np
<flocculant> DerLehmi: sorry was afk - not sure what to suggest tbh, you might be better in #ubuntu where more eyes
<flocculant> you can start with install crashes when determining packages
<DerLehmi> was also afk till now, no prob^^
<DerLehmi> btw here is the url: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23050168/
<flocculant> DerLehmi: right - those type of things I have in the debug log here - on an installed machine
<DerLehmi> so no error there?
<flocculant> DerLehmi: not an error which relates to a crash no
<flocculant> now it's connected let it report the issue when the crash box starts
<flocculant> but I'd tgry #ubuntu - more people about :)
<DerLehmi> already did it few times
<DerLehmi> yep already logging in there
<DerLehmi> but ty for your time (y)
<DerLehmi> little question about pastebinit
<DerLehmi> it uploads the text onto a server, right?
<DerLehmi> and how long is it saved there?
<flocculant> not sure
<DerLehmi> but i dont need to delete it, or how can i do that?
<knome> you don't need to delete it
<knome> it's a paste *bin* for a reason
<flocculant> DerLehmi: all I can find is that "paste.ubuntu.com is cleaned up from time to time"
<DerLehmi> ok thanks a lot :)
<DerLehmi> lets see if they can help me in support channel from ubuntu
<xubuntu29d> Hello? Is this the right place to ask some questions?
<xubuntu29d> some newbee question?
<flocculant> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu29d> how to turn off the blinking wlan light in xubuntu 16-04?
<xubuntu29d> it drives me nuts
<xubuntu29d> there is no wlan.conf
<xubuntu29d> in etc/modprobe.d
<xubuntu29d> i am usiong a notebook
<xubuntu29d> ok, my question in one line: how to turn off the blinking wlan light in xubuntu 16-04?  there is no wlan.conf in etc/modprobe.d any more (as described in some olde howtos). I am using an old Compaq 6710b Notebook.
<DerLehmi> flocculant still here?
<DerLehmi> its running now, the problem was the BIOS, it was to old xD
<flocculant> DerLehmi: kind of about - glad you're sorted :)
<jpX> is there any firewall on by default that would block me from accessing a port on another device within the same network?
<mrkramps> jpX, there's no firewall activated by default
<knome> no, and it'd be much more likely that the other device had blocked something
<mrkramps> jpX, which service are you trying to access on the other device?
<jpX> mrkramps: actually it's an application on my iphone (jailbreak tweak) remote messages. it allows me to read and respond to messages via the web. I was able to access it from other devices
<jpX> I also can't access the device's IP with no port either from the browser, I just get a timeout. For example, you can send files via wifi with the VLC mobile app by entering the device's ip from another machine on the same network. I also can't access that either. Works from other machines as well
<mrkramps> jpX, can you ping the iphone's IP?
<jpX> from this machine I receive "sendmsg: Operation not permitted"
<amsb> so lshw and lspci are not correctly identifying my graphics card...any tips?
<amsb> so lshw and lspci are not correctly identifying my graphics card...any tips?
<knome> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<amsb> sorry knome...I'll wait
#xubuntu 2016-08-13
<G4b1t> I got
<G4b1t> The following packages have been kept back:
<G4b1t>   ubuntu-core-launcher
<G4b1t> in terminal after
<G4b1t> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<G4b1t> should I
<G4b1t> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<YankDownUnder> G4b1t: Have you already done that yet?
<xubuntu89w> is there anyway to integrate the catfish file search software into thunar?
<xubuntu89w> It'd be a lot easier if I could seach directly from my file manager
<Guest64063> Hi, I'm having some trouble installing xubuntu 16.04.1, I keep getting this message and then it never progresses
<Guest64063> A start job is running for Ubuntu live CD installer (1 min 24s/no limit)
<Guest64063> I did have 16.04 on before and it was doing that and for another comp after a few tries the install booted fine
<Guest64063> with the new comp it hasn't gone to the installation screen successfully yet
<YankDownUnder> Guest64063: Have you considered re-partitioning the USB and reformatting it before creating a new liveUSB?
<YankDownUnder> Guest64063: Oh wait, sorry - you said you've got the CD/DVD, right?
<TheReaperKing> I don't mind doing that, I have reformatted it twice before
<TheReaperKing> no, on a USB, and I'm guest
<TheReaperKing> realized it was on freenode so popped over :)
<YankDownUnder> TheReaperKing: Right oh - ok, so if it's a USB, then, again, give it a go doing a re-partition and re-format - do it manually - with gparted or similar - before creating the liveUSB...flashdrives don't last forever, and they're actually quite prone to error...
<TheReaperKing> I did just have ubuntu on it right before xubuntu and it had no problems
<TheReaperKing> but I ended just wanting xubuntu since I like xfce better anyway so no real point for the overhead
<TheReaperKing> I can try that for sure though
<YankDownUnder> TheReaperKing: Yes - this is most likely quite true, however, that being said, they are "flash" drives...for my biz (throughout the week), every time I get a single error on a liveUSB, I blow it out and start again...just as best practice...
<YankDownUnder> I don't like to chuck 'em in the bin - and I use them quite often...but every now and again one chucks a hissy fit - so, that being the case, I prefer to make SURE they're happy chappies before I get into a serious installation...make sense?
<TheReaperKing> perfect, thank you for the suggestion!
<TheReaperKing> I do use it at work a lot and it seems okay but I will give it another go and scan for bad sectors and all that good stuff
<YankDownUnder> You're more than welcome, bro...good karma to give info, and save time, eh...
<YankDownUnder> Coolbeans
<TheReaperKing> Yeah and I'm loving xubuntu
<TheReaperKing> I installed it on my work comp to run the minetest server for my students
<TheReaperKing> and it is just absolutely flying
<YankDownUnder> TheReaperKing: You oughta see it spanning dual monitors...XFce has always been nice, light and truly functional...
<TheReaperKing> yeah back when I was a young lad I put it on my 350mhz compaq and it was flying!
<TheReaperKing> Loved having my games in their own X window too
<Orioa> i love xubuntu
<TheReaperKing> I have been away from nix for a bit because of game dev and I'm SOOOO excited to be back!!
<Orioa> but using linux mint atm
<TheReaperKing> especially since I learned you can game dev with unreal on linux!!
<YankDownUnder> TheReaperKing: Ok...fair enough - gaming - can't say that I'm into gaming, but it does what it's supposed to do...and that's what I care about...function that follows form.
<TheReaperKing> For me it is more about creativity
<TheReaperKing> I'm a writer as well, and right now my students are using minetest to design their dream homes
<TheReaperKing> I added a ton of mods and made a game mode that gives them 25 something pages of items to decorate their houses
<YankDownUnder> GIMP for me...and KDEnlive...and OpenShot...and LiVES...plus...
<TheReaperKing> including plumping systems and eletrical
<TheReaperKing> what is kdenlive, openshot and livesplus for?
<TheReaperKing> er, what are
<YankDownUnder> Video editing.
<TheReaperKing> oh awesome
<TheReaperKing> what kind of videos do you edit?
<YankDownUnder> I do it on linux and the Mac...nice combo that.
<legendre> hi hi
<legendre> so I need some kind of benchmark / analysis tool for Xubuntu.
<legendre> my machine has been a total POS since I u/g to the latest LTR
<legendre> and I just can't deal with it anymore.. I swear, I'm going to try other distros or something as this machine is borderline usable at this point.
<legendre> it seems like +any+ "intensive" app just brings the thing to its knees
<legendre> this was simply not the case, not at all, with the old ver I had been running. (Previous LTS)
<legendre> Really don't want to downgrade, as thats just not an option.. but I may have to swap distros if I can't resolve this.
<wasq> Hi. I'm missing the network/wifi connections icon. Is there anyway to install that applet?
<pavlushka> wasq: you can do a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xfce4-indicator-plugin"
<pavlushka> wasq: and to check you whether is wifi is working or not, you can run "iwconfig" and "ifconfig" to see if the wifi interface is working.
<pavlushka> wasq: or you can paste those results in paste.ubuntu.com and give us the link to check.
<pavlushka> wasq you should run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure network-manager" in place of xfce4-indicator-plugin
<wasq> pavlushka, Running in chroot, ignoring request.
<pavlushka> wasq: why you are running in chroot?
<wasq> i'm on a chromebook. Using crouton to run zubuntu
<wasq> pavlushka, i was on 14.04 and i upgraded to 16.04 and wifi disapeared so i wanted to get it back.
<pavlushka> wasq: man, you have to bind some system directory with your running system I guess, not much familiar with that.
<Unit193> wasq: Are 'nm-applet' and 'NetworkManager' running?
<wasq> pavlushka, alright thanks. This is more of a curiosity than anything else. I'm actually connected from the chromebook that is missing the wifi connections manager.. Just cant figure out why i cant get wifi gui to show up
<pavlushka> wasq: you might follow http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Chroot-BIND-HOWTO-2.html to make the commands work in your chroot env.
<pavlushka> wasq: and also these, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot, http://superuser.com/questions/165116/mount-dev-proc-sys-in-a-chroot-environment
<wasq> pavlushka, yes let me read into that. Just the kind of info I was looking for. Thank you.
<glitchd> has anyone upgrade to 16
<glitchd> 16.04 yet?
<glitchd> 16.04.1*
<knome> glitchd, why not ask your real question instead?
<glitchd> knome, lol because i didnt want to waste anyones time.
<knome> but you actually did, as i needed to answer that question first, and then your real question
<glitchd> knome, i install ubuntu 16.04.1, then installed xubuntu-desktop. that part is fine. the problem is with the clock in the top panel. when i set the options for it and close the gui for that, the clock disappears. its still there, but its no longer displaying anything. i have to remove it from the panel and re-add it to see it again.
<glitchd> knome, but again, if i set the options and close the gui it just disappears.
<knome> YDU_away, please don't use awaynicks.
<mrkramps> glitchd, you've installed all updates after installation?
<glitchd> mrkramps, indeed
<mrkramps> glitchd, which options did you change?
<glitchd> mrkramps, how the time is displayed
<glitchd> mrkramps, i would like it to have the am/pm next to the time
<mrkramps> there is an empty entry in the dropdown menu oO
<glitchd> huh?
<mrkramps> glitchd, currently checking the issue in a VM hang on a second
<glitchd> mmk
<glitchd> thx
<mrkramps> glitchd, after removing and adding it again does the clock applet have your settings applied?
<glitchd> no
<glitchd> mrkramps, ^^
<mrkramps> glitchd, which language do you use?
<glitchd> mrkramps, english
<glitchd> mrkramps, i already installed any and all missing language packs
<glitchd> mrkramps, i just havent logged out/in since then
<glitchd> mrkramps, and im not finding one mention of this problem anywhere else
<mrkramps> seems like i can reproduce this issue with a non-english language
<glitchd> mrkramps, hmm..
<mrkramps> glitchd, what's the output of following command:$ locale | grep LC_TIME
<glitchd> mrkramps, glitchd@ubuntu16041:~$ locale | grep LC_TIME
<glitchd> LC_TIME="en_US.UTF-8"
<mrkramps> glitchd, other settings do work?
<mrkramps> like everything else except AM/PM
<glitchd> mrkramps, yes
<mrkramps> glitchd, you could try generating you locale once again:$ sudo locale-gen
<mrkramps> log out and in and look if it helps
<glitchd> ill do that and be back in a minute to give the results
<glitchd> mrkramps, nope that didnt help
<glitchd> mrkramps, still disappeared when after i set the options
<mrkramps> glitchd, have you changes anything in the regional format tab of the language settings?
<glitchd> mrkramps, really if i even open the clock options gui and just close it without changing anything the clock still disappears
<mrkramps> glitchd, you could check logfiles like ~/.xsession-errors or ~/.xfce4-session.log
<glitchd> mrkramps, oddly enough, another clock has appeared on my top panel but i can barely read it because the panel is black /clear and the text is super dark..
<mrkramps> oO
<glitchd> mrkramps, is it ok if i pm you?
<mrkramps> query is not a good idea
<glitchd> query?..
<mrkramps> would mean i am suddenly the only one responsible for the report
<mrkramps> --report ++support
<glitchd> mrkramps, well are u here to lurk, or to help?
<mrkramps> private messages of IRC are generally know as queries … or did you mean something else?
<glitchd> not thats what i meant
<glitchd> no* that is what i meant
<mrkramps> and i mean i am still hoping somebody else will appear here with a better approach to a solution
<glitchd> mrkramps, well nevermind im tired of messing with it anyways.
<glitchd> mrkramps, thanks anyways for the intended help, much appreciated. Adios.
<drumcode303> what's the equivalent to Synaptic on xubuntu? and is maybe a better tool for handling installations?
<drumcode303> is there*
<G4b1t> drumcode303: you can install Synaptic on Xubuntu aswell. Xubuntu comes with "Software Center" and the new redesigned "Software" application by default.
<drumcode303> thanks :)
<drumcode303> how do I proceed in Synaptic after having marked packages for installation? how do I prompt the install?
<mrkramps> drumcode303, apply
<drumcode303> no such button visible i'm afraid
<drumcode303> ah, it's greyed out
<Guido1> Hello, I would like to clean up my Linux. I know that linux is storring un-needed files each time it updates. I'm not sure if that is the only wasted space. How can I clean all that?
<mrkramps> Guido1, there is a cache for downloaded packages which can be cleaned:$ sudo apt-get clean
<Guido1> mrkramps: is that the only thing which needs to be cleaned from time to time?
<mrkramps> actually this gets cleaned automatically from time to time
<mrkramps> depending on the applications you use or rather not use anymore there are configurations and caches in your home-folder
<mrkramps> required manual cleaning, but those are most problably just a few MBs
<mrkramps> and then there are old kernel versions which should be removed from time to time
<GridCube> sudo apt-get autoremove and sudo apt-get autoclean
<mrkramps> nope, autoclean does not remove all packages from the cache
<mrkramps> see manpage
<GridCube> thats what autoremove is for
<flocculant> autoclean removes out of date packages, clean removes the whole shebang
<mrkramps> not required packages like old dependencies or kernel versions can be removed with:$ sudo apt-get autoremove --purge
<flocculant> that ^^
<flocculant> personally I prefer autoclean over clean - but I tend to use dev versions so it's handy to be able to revert :)
<Guido1> mrkramps, flocculant: okee, now I have 5 comands: sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt install aptitude && sudo aptitude purge ~c; sudo apt-get autoremove and sudo apt-get autoclean; sudo apt-get autoremove --purge; sudo apt-get clean
<mrkramps> oO
<mrkramps> more or less this is all doing the same
<Guido1> what is the difference between all of them?
<mrkramps> apt-get and aptitude are two different clients for the package manager
<mrkramps> you only need to use one and pre-installed is apt-get
<mrkramps> 'clean' removes all packages from the download cache
<mrkramps> 'autoclean' just outdated packages
<pencilandpaper> It appeared that he was talking about installing aptitude with is commands there..before cleaning his cache.
<pencilandpaper> Is aptitude preinstalled as well?
<mrkramps> 'autoremove' automatically removes all packages which are not required anymore
<mrkramps> 'autoremove --purge'' removes all thes packages including the systemwide configuration file
<mrkramps> s
<Guido1> and what does the parameter "c"
<pencilandpaper> No it isn't.
<mrkramps> Guido1, parameter ~c is for aptitude which you will not use
<Guido1> okee
<mrkramps> for more information consult the manpages - http://manpages.ubuntu.com ; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/man
<Guido1> I will have a look there as well. Thanks. I just discovverd that the partition with the desktop is quite full even so my documents etc. are on a different partition
<mrkramps> Guido1, my guess … old kernel versions
<Guido1> probaply and instalation left overs and maybe some other waste.
<Guido1> I also have a strange "button" in the right top corner. Linux is running on my laptop and there are two symbols with an energy plug. They look the same. One is not functioning so.
<mrkramps> xfce4-powermanager systray icon and power-indicator indicator applet icon?
<Guido1> Don't know the names, but it appeard after an upgarde and has to do with power. it might very well be what you mention. they are both in the bare with the windows and next to each other.
<Guido1> they also controll the light of the screen.
<Guido1> and if I'm cleaning already: I have many folders in media/guido which seam to be created every time I inser an SD card.
<mrkramps> those folders should be removed when the card is properly unmounted
<Guido1> for some reason they are not :( Maybe I also did not removed it properly every time.
<mrkramps> if those folder are empty, just remove them manually
<mrkramps> and for the future, allways unmount/eject external media
<Guido1> what is the command? moste of the time I do that. some times linux seas it as an internal media or i have to use the kill switch.
<Zet> why is my lightdm suddenly in US keyboard layout mode, even though when I look at the Xorg.0.log, all the mentions of keyboard layout are "fi" (Finnish)?
<Zet> ah, apparently not just lightdm, all of my X
<Zet> even when I go into the XFCE keyboard settings, uncheck "use system defaults", and select "Finnish", it still won't switch to the Finnish layout
<Zet> the only change I've made is I bought a new keyboard (wireless, with its own dongle)
<Zet> I've rebooted a few times since changing keyboard, too
<GridCube> Zet: http://www.shellhacks.com/en/HowTo-Change-Locale-Language-and-Character-Set-in-Linux
<Zet> GridCube: no. not locale. keyboard layout.
<Zet> it's very different
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> in fact is not
<Zet> I've used Linux with a US English locale and Finnish keyboard layout for over 15 years, how are they suddenly the same now?
<GridCube> i don't mean they are the same
<GridCube> i mean they are related
<GridCube> but you might want to check xkblayout then
<Zet> it says (**) Option "xkb_layout" "fi" numerous times in my Xorg.0.log
<GridCube> Zet: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/49452/where-is-config-file-of-ibus-stored/236817#236817
<Zet> oh ffs
<Zet> hmm it also says XKBLAYOUT="fi" in my /etc/default/keyboard
<Zet> "dconf dump /desktop/ibus/" prints nothing
<Zet> the layout is correct in the console though, it's only X that fucks it up
<zincing> Hi everyone! To get the VPN service I have to work I have to comment out the line "dns=dnsmasq" by adding a # in the file /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf. Are there any disadvantages doing this?
<Zet> GridCube: I managed to sort of fix it by adding another layout to the XFCE switcher app and then making sure Finnish was selected. weird.
<Zet> probably still won't fix it in lightdm
<Zet> but good enough for right this second
<SirSlippers> HoWdY!!  Anybody home?
<choki> yes
<choki> me is on /home
<choki> cushy here :D
<SirSlippers> HeYa Choki!
<SirSlippers> just a stupid newb question ... I downkloaded some files that are */tar.gz and .deb and etc ...
<SirSlippers> I can unpack them and I see all the files that are in the zip ... but how do I install them into my software list?
<SirSlippers> how do I know if they have installed?
<SirSlippers> I can use Archive Manager and it shows me the files but nothing else I can do ?
<mrkramps> SirSlippers, source code required manual building and deb packages can be installed wheter on the command line or with gdebi
<mrkramps> --required ++requires
<SirSlippers> ok .. how do I do those things?
<mrkramps> i am not sure it is a good ideal telling you -.-
<SirSlippers> sudo apt-get install fluid-soundfont-gm   This worked to install the soundfont package .,..
<mrkramps> apt-get ist a frontend for your package manager installing packages from the official repositories
<SirSlippers>   What do I do with this ??     bashkaraoke-10.0.4.tar.gz
<SirSlippers> right .. I;ve used apt-get ... kinda got it figured ...
<SirSlippers> isnt GZ like PKZIP file?
<SirSlippers> so how does it go from being unpacked to being installed?
<mrkramps> nope
<mrkramps> https://github.com/vaisarger/bashkaraoke
<mrkramps> just scroll down
<mrkramps> install dependencies and run installer script in this case
<mrkramps> looks like mostly bash scrips and some python
<SirSlippers> ok ... forget linux for anything but email and web browser ... how do I re-install my XP PRo back in another pratition ...
<SirSlippers> my sound isn't working consistantly ... my mic isnt working at all ... and the rigamaroll to get things workign is ENORMOUS!
<knome> and complaining helps in fixing the issues? (:
<mrkramps> always!
<mrkramps> at least if you complaining in bug reports
<flocculant> SirSlippers: simple - get an up to date XP iso, then use that to partition and install it - worked 6 or 7 years ago, I'm sure it's still up to to date now
<mrkramps> there's no uptodate XP
<SirSlippers> OK .. so I have to delete my Linux install ?
<mrkramps> you could resize the partition
<flocculant> mrkramps: really - imagine that, I though microsoft was the panacea to all ills ...
<mrkramps> flocculant, allways though it's apple?!
<SirSlippers> yes .. then I could dual boot and at least have my Karake Broadcast working!  I've been down for about 10 days trying to figure this stuff out!
<flocculant> mrkramps: :P
<SirSlippers> I thought it would be a lot easier ...
<mrkramps> you have a broadcast running and switched OS without checking for compatibility?
<mrkramps> uh ah :S
<SirSlippers> My soundfonts aren't wroking wiht Win 7 and XP PRo is being shredded by the new Flash and etc ... thats why I jumped to Linux becuase it said that certain programs handled midi and Karaoke
<mrkramps> which is true
<mrkramps> but a migration is always about solving tons of unexpected issues
<knome> SirSlippers, so when mrkramps told you to check the github page for instructions on getting the stuff working, you said you'd just go back to windows
<knome> SirSlippers, how is that "trying to get it working"?
<SirSlippers> Why is knome red type?
<mrkramps> irc name highlighting
<choki> knome :D
<SirSlippers> not private message?
<choki> GDE!
<knome> choki, please.
<knome> SirSlippers, private messages always appear in a different window or tab.
<SirSlippers> oh ok ... thankx ... well ... I have that page in front of me ...
<SirSlippers>  Midi files are played by Timidity, and lyric text to sing is colored following its  text events tracing. However, since timidity is launched as true process ( there is no low-level module ) it is possible
<SirSlippers> so ... how does this help me?  What is Timidity?  Where do I find it?  What has it to do with Bash Karaoke?
<mrkramps> timidity is the midi player
<mrkramps> or rather the midi software synthesizer
<SirSlippers> or do you mean sequencer?
<mrkramps> nope
<knome> !info timidity
<ubottu> timidity (source: timidity): Software sound renderer (MIDI sequencer, MOD player). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.13.2-40.3 (xenial), package size 545 kB, installed size 1464 kB
<knome> 'sudo apt install timidity'
<mrkramps> huh, afaik it required an external sequencer like rosegarden … anyways
<SirSlippers> ok .. THAT I understand!  Thankx knome!
<SirSlippers> I understand what they DO ... for the most part ... its getting them installed that is the biggest problem ...
<SirSlippers> how do I install a *.gz file?
<knome> check the README
<mrkramps> depends on the content of this archive
<SirSlippers> how do I install a *.bz2 file?  These things are not well explained
<knome> again, check the README
<knome> there is so single explanation that gets you anything from an archive installed
<SirSlippers> bcast-2000c-src.tar.gz   ok ... please show me the readme inthis file
<knome> searching the repositories for "karaoke", there are a few more apps that are related to karaoke mentioned
<knome> SirSlippers, i don't have the file, so i'm not able to show you anything in it
<SirSlippers> soemone told me Linux would be a lonley frustrating excersize
<knome> that's their opinion
<bekks> SirSlippers: you dont install .gz/.bz2 files. You unpack them, them you unpack the .tar file and investiagte the README included.
<bekks> Or you just install software from the official repositories, using apt
<SirSlippers> I know .. I downloaded about 5-6 of them  ... no instructions on what do do with them though
<SirSlippers> OK ... bekks ... thank you ..
<SirSlippers> So I clicked on the *.gz file and it shows me a list of folders and a few files .. now what?
<SirSlippers> there is no EXE file or anything that standas out .. do I have to go throguh EACH of the 15 fo;ders to find the REQADME ?
<knome> there are no .exe files for linux.
<SirSlippers> thankx ... that I've noticed ... the apt-get or sudo thingies are really helpful ...
<SirSlippers> what am I missing here?  does NO ONE KNOW how to install *.gz files?
<knome> SirSlippers, please.
<knome> we've told you several times that there isn't a single way to explain that
<knome> every file can be different
<knome> and since we don't have the file you do, we can't know what you need to do in this specific case
<SirSlippers> ok .. I have downloaded this  " bcast-2000c-src.tar.gz " file the internet.  It is in my download folder.  I can open it and it shows me a list of 12 file folders and another  7 files .
<knome> "the internet" is a huge place
<mrkramps> could you provide a link pls
<SirSlippers> I can open each of the folders.  I want to incorporate this program into my operating system.  HOW is this accomplised?
<knome> SirSlippers, please ask the questions the volunteer supporters are asking or they can't help.
<SirSlippers> what?
<knome> *answer
<knome> where did you download the file from?
<knome> which website?
<knome> what is the exact url for your download?
<SirSlippers> hold a miunute while I try and find it
<SirSlippers> http://wiki.linuxaudio.org/apps/all/broadcast_2000?s[]=broadcast
<knome> SirSlippers, do you realize that software is 15 years old?
<SirSlippers> yes .. so?  I'm 60 years old ...
<SirSlippers> the sound card that works with soundfonts is 20 years old .. so?
<SirSlippers> newest is not ALWAYS best!
<SirSlippers> I've been in computers for about 35 years ...
<knome> please.
<knome> the reason i'm pointing this out is that the operating system you are running isn't, so it might mean you'll end up with some problems.
<choki> please what
<mrkramps> SirSlippers, what exactly do you want to broadcast?
<mrkramps> i have to admit i do not understand your use case at all
<SirSlippers> Audio Video .. like I did with Manycam and WinAMP using karaoke mp3+G files
<SirSlippers> in XP Pro Sp3 ...
<mrkramps> winamp sounds like shoutcast broadcasting
<SirSlippers> I thought that Linux would be the logical thing to do since I wasn;t going to be paying Micro$oft $10 a month for the preivelege of riunniong the Win 10 SErvice
<SirSlippers> XP PRo was left unsupported ages ago ... although it still works great!  I want to do a certyain set of tasks and thought that Linux would do it
<choki> hello xubuntu did you fix your damn bugs yet? come on, this is considered to be an LTS release :/
<mrkramps> i guess, you might want icecast and something like webcamstudio or truckliststudio
<knome> choki, patches are welcome, as you seem to think the bugs are that easy to fix.
<choki> xD
<SirSlippers> I have been reading help files and opinions and meanderings like I have NEVER seen on any Windows help sites in the past ... as a newbie I was left frustrated, confused and outright angered at the waste of time of trying to get this thing working!
<knome> SirSlippers, i'm sorry for your bad experience, but again, complaining isn't going to get your stuff working
<knome> also please remember everybody here are volunteers, and are giving their time and knowledge for you for free
<SirSlippers> OK .. can you answer me this question please
<mrkramps> which question?
<SirSlippers> What process do I take to extract, unpack and then install  bcast-2000c-src.tar.gz  and then run the program?
<mrkramps> sry
<mrkramps> ok, this was frustrating
<xubuntu90w> Is there a basic operating manual for Xubuntu?
<mrkramps> xubuntu30w, http://docs.xubuntu.org/
<xubuntu30w> thank you
<xubuntu30w> is there a basic commands listing?
#xubuntu 2016-08-14
<croustillan> hi there
<mrkramps> hi
<croustillan> can you help me with a installation of xubuntu?
<mrkramps> croustillan, maybe
<croustillan> I tried so many things.... and it stop every time at the same place
<mrkramps> which place?
<croustillan> at the end when i create my user name
<croustillan> i can't click continue...
<croustillan> I tried without wifi, jusct clicking back and comme back a couple time, with changing the kangiage of keyboard, creating my usb key with rufus,  universal usb installer, and unibootin
<croustillan> i tried with 16.04 and 14.04.5
<mrkramps> croustillan, and you have entered all required information?
<croustillan> yes... i have 3 green check
<mrkramps> should be 4 iirc
<croustillan> i resolve it
<mrkramps> what exactly has been the problem?
<croustillan> it just cause i need to put a password, i tried to just have automatic connection at boot
<mrkramps> ah yes, password is required as first user is administrator
<croustillan> yeah now i remember that... it'S been a while the last time i played with linux :P
<croustillan> ANd it doesn't help to just leave you the option to say connect me automaticaly
<croustillan> thanks anyway
<croustillan> have a great one man ;)
<mrkramps> you're welcome
<xubuntu74w> Hello there Im trying to install Xubuntu on my Hp Slate 2
<xubuntu74w> any suggestion is welcome
<malysps> use 32-bit version
<malysps> hello
<Dr01Dg33k> New to Xubuntu, sort of new to linux. Was wondering if anyone could share some must have apps or ppa's for xubuntu. I am a web designer and use brackets as my editor, is that possible on xubuntu?
<malysps> Dr01Dg33k, looks like Brackets 1.7 is available as a DEB package here https://github.com/adobe/brackets/releases
<jpt9> Well, I just managed to break suspend on my ThinkPad...
<jpt9> I enabled hibernate in /var/lib/polkit-1/localauthority/10-vendor.d/com.ubuntu.desktop.pkla, which seemed to work fine.
<jpt9> Then I tried the second method of enabling hybrid sleep listed here: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/how-to-use-hybrid-suspend-in-ubuntu.html
<jpt9> I've undone both of the changes, but right now, pm-suspend-hybrid works fine, but the system dies shortly after going to sleep using pm-suspend.
<jpt9> It's a ThinkPad X220 running Xubuntu 16.04.1 LTS.
<jpt9> Any ideas?
<jpt9> Never mind -- managed to fix it.  (Did a hard reboot, taking out both batteries.  And reinstalled tlp, since I had that installed.)  Seems to have fixed it.
<G4b1t> 4:45:10 π.μ. - YankDownUnder: G4b1t: Have you already done that yet? My problem is solved with the next days' update on xubuntu base
<machinezilla> hello. i recently upgraded to xubuntu 16.04. i noticed that the update notifier is no longer working. i had to manually run the software updater in order to check for updates. when i go to system settings -> session and startup i see that "update notifier" is checked. how can i know if it is actually running at startup and/or failing? or does anyone know if this is a bug and how to fix it?
<xubuntu54i> Hi
<xubuntu54i> Some french here ?
<iamrohit7> i have a live usb of xubuntu 16.04.1 downloaded today. the problem i face is that there is no sound. i have ubuntu on the disk and there seem to be no problems
<Guest_84742> allah is doing
<Guest_84742> sun is not doing allah is doing
<Guest_84742> moon is not doing allah is doing
<Guest_84742> stars are not doing allah is doing
<Guest_84742> planets are not doing allah is doing
<Guest_84742> galaxies are not doing allah is doing
<Guest_84742> oceans are not doing allah is doing
<Guest_84742> mountains are not doing allah is doing
<Guest_84742> trees are not doing allah is doing
<Guest_84742> mom is not doing allah is doing
<Guest_84742> dad is not doing allah is doing
<Guest_84742> boss is not doing allah is doing
#xubuntu 2017-08-07
<CrazyTux> hello, I am using Redmond panel setting in Xubuntu. How can I make the volume control icon appear on the right lower corner?
<xubuntu14d> Maybe someone can help me about the installation of xubuntu 16.14
<cfhowlett> !ask | xubuntu14d
<ubottu> xubuntu14d: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu14d> I don't have any disk space to upgrade to xubuntu 16.04.
<xubuntu14d> I don't have enough disk space (200 Mb)
<cfhowlett> 16.04 is a long term support release and is supported for 3 years.  Why are you attempting to upgrade?
<xubuntu14d> because xubuntu 15.10 is no longer support
<cfhowlett> true.
<xubuntu14d> I don't know how to begin installation with an iso file
<cfhowlett> you will not be able to do an in place upgrade due to the memory limitation.  download ubuntu to a different machine, make an ubuntu boot USB, go back to your machine and boot from USB
<cfhowlett> the .iso is on your current machine?
<xubuntu14d> the boot from USB make a invalid table partition error message
<cfhowlett> either a bad .iso or a bad usb.  verify both with md5sum
<cfhowlett> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<xubuntu14d> the .iso file result is the same of the hash number on the website. I don't know how make it for USB key.
<xubuntu14d> It is not an iso file on USB key. It is a bootable key.
<xubuntu14d> in french "La somme de contrôle 1 ne correspond pas".
<xubuntu14d> The hash code on USB key is not the same of the website.
<xubuntu14d> there is an error at ./boot/grub/loopback.cfg: Échec.
<xubuntu14d> I have made another time the USB bootable key and the same error appeared.
<diogenes_> what error?
<xubuntu14d> The hash code on USB key is not the same of the release.
<diogenes_> where did you download the iso from?
<xubuntu14d> I downloaded the iso file from the xubuntu release page.
<diogenes_> xubuntu14d, I don't know if there's a way to cheksum xubuntu isos
<xubuntu14d> bye.
#xubuntu 2017-08-08
<bazhang> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<sary> Salutations!
<sary> Xubuntu 17.04 installer ubtiquity while installing grub-efi-amd-signed , https://imgur.com/gallery/n7DU4
<sary> crashed.
<diogenes_> I've had that issue on other distro, there's little you can do about it
<sary> my first attempt was to install with/in USB BIOS lagecy mode , the boot got stuck at " A start job is running for ubuntu live cd installer ".
<sary> that failed, so had to try in EFI mode.
<sary> Well, am still on the live session and was offered to report a bug .. am loolking at launchpad page..
<diogenes_> maybe you should try 16.04?
<sary> here is the thing , this machine was flyin' 16.04 , whilst upgrading with do-release-upgrade , somehow it skiped 16.10 and went straight to 17.04 .. then it got stuck the display/login manager with no mouse/keyboard response.
<diogenes_> sary, so reinstall the stable 16.04 and don't touch the upgrade-sist
<diogenes_> dist*
<sary> i want this machine to be on 17.10..
<diogenes_> you said it was flying on 16.04?
<sary> I'm not sure why you're trying to skip the fact that 17.04 is buggy..!
<sary> correct.
<diogenes_> I personally follow more conservative views, if I know that something works fine for me, what else do I need? why upgrade and have a broken system if my previous installation works fine?
<knome> sary, 17.10 isn't released yet and it will likely have more bugs than 17.04
<sary> diogenes_: sure that make sense , but that's not what one says to someone whois willing to test a rolling release.
<diogenes_> sary, rolling release is a complete different story
<sary> knome: Daily builds are out , and i doubt 17.10 will be as buggy as 17.04 , serch the web with " ubuntu bugs launchpad xubuntu 17.04 " and see ..!
<sary> #1709306
<Unit193> LP #1709306
<sary> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/1709306
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1709306 in grub-installer (Ubuntu) "Xubuntu installer with usb in UEFI BIOS mode ubiquity GRUB Installer crashed with "grub-efi-amd64-signed" package." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1709306
<sary> diogenes_: Right.
<knome> sary, you "doubt"? i'm sorry, but i'm pretty sure 17.10 has the chance to have a majority of the same bugs as 17.04 and some additional ones that have emerged from new packages. sure, some bugs have likely been fixed too.
<sary> knome: cant you see how crucial it is for the installer to crash! how would you feel as a new user when faced with this..!
<sary> anyway, thanks for your contribution , i should go try to install in legacy mode.
<knome> i understand the frustration and yes i understand it's essential
<sary> Well that's all i came here for, now that the bug is reported i suppose my job is done!
<sary> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/1629348
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1629348 in grub-installer (Ubuntu) "installer crash (grub2) during installation in UEFI mode" [Critical,Invalid]
<sary> that an old bug that seems similar ..
<sary> BTW what is the theme on the xubuntu 17.04 installer.. looks similar to elementary os .. but i didn't see it as a defualt in the installed system!
<Unit193> If it makes you feel any better, ubiquity is maintained by the Ubuntu desktop team, not directly by Xubuntu devs.  The installer uses Greybird, the default theme.
<sary> Unit193: thanks.
<Mylon> So I installed some updates and after sleeping/waking, screen wouldn't turn on.  Ctrl-alt-f1 gave me a terminal so I used that to just restart.
<Mylon> I got back to the gui and now wifi won't work.  Says device isn't ready.
<Mylon> iwconfig lists wifi as device "wlo1", but if I type ifdown wlo1, it says not unknown interface.
<diogenes_> tried restart one more time?
<Mylon> I'll try it...
<Mylon> if I can't figure out how to fix it I'll install 'vanilla' Ubunu 17.04.
<Mylon> Nope, no luck with a restart.
<diogenes_> tried: sudo service NetworkManager restart
<Mylon> No luck.  The network connection gui still says device not ready.
<diogenes_> sudo ifconfig
<Mylon> Huh, wlo1 isn't there anymore.
<diogenes_> interesting\
<diogenes_> try sudo rfkill unblock all
<Mylon> No change to ifconfig
<diogenes_> if you have an installation media, you can try booting a live session and see if it works in there
<Mylon> iwconfig shows the device, but ifconfig does not
<diogenes_> have a look at available drivers
<Mylon> I'm making a 17.04 media right now.
<diogenes_> ok
<Mylon> I have no idea if the user data partition will survive an install, but nothing important is on there so this might be an interesting experience.
<diogenes_> if you have a separate /home partition then it will survive
<Mylon> My other laptotp is running some weird hack of kubuntu with xfce installed over it and it behaves nothing like my problem computer...
<Mylon> But then again, software packages aren't getting updated so it's gonna be a liability soon.
<Mylon> And... It works.
<Mylon> Except for this eyesore bar on the left side...
<diogenes_> cool
<Unit193> Mylon: First issue sounds like light-locker btw, there's a faq on the Xubuntu site listing solutions.
<Mylon> Light-locker?
<Mylon> Why oh why...
<Mylon> Windows 10 reversed the direction of scrolling and Ubuntu 16.04 followed that move.
#xubuntu 2017-08-09
<xubuntu59w> Hey
<CrazyTux> hello. I have installed Xubuntu LTS on my laptop. Off late it has been giving me too much headaches. I stops responding all of a sudden for no obvious reason. When I am using web browsers like firefox or opera, the system just gets stuck. I am forced to manually reset the OS.
<well_laid_lawn> CrazyTux:  that sounds like it could be memory issues
<CrazyTux> I have a brand new laptop. I has 4 GBs of RAM.
<CrazyTux> I don't have this problem on other distros that I am using.
<well_laid_lawn> see if you can have   top   running in a terminal next time you open a browser so you can see if a process goes out of control
<flocculant> sary: re 'somehow it skiped 16.10' - yep it will, why would it upgrade you to an EOL release?
<sary> flocculant: i don't know since which ubuntu version you started, but back in the day the upgrade script wouldn't skip a release , maybe they've change the script dist-packages/DistUpgrade/MetaRelease to skip an EOL release . we used to go a dirty way by changing the codename in sources.list .
<flocculant> feisty ... and I'm no talking about way back but now - and as I said - why would it upgrade you to an EOL release ;)
<flocculant> and I s/release names every 6 months to get the current dev release :D
<funyun_14> hi channel, I am curious to know if xubuntu uses systemd. simple question, hope it is no bother. thanks~
<funyun_14> I actually cannot find any information about this on xubuntu website or by googling. sorry if this is stupid >.>
<bobe> funyun_14, yep, it does
<funyun_14> bobe: oh okay, thanks for that! cheers
<diogenes_> funyun_14, systemctl --version
<diogenes_> funyun_14, here: https://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=xubuntu
<xubuntu27w> I have a question about "dual" boot. And was wondering if someone could help. I have "14.04" installed on /dev/sda. I have a new hard-drive (unformatted). I would like to -- install 16.04 on the new harddrive, but leave the 14.04 on the original (I'd like to luks/llvm the new install). How would I go about that?
#xubuntu 2017-08-10
<ATMunn> quick question: would xubuntu fit on a 2gb usb drive, or would i have to find a bigger one?
<xangua> 2 GB is enough, if you mean a live installer
<ATMunn> ok, thanks
<xubuntu78d> hi, There is a problem for booting on usb disk to install a release of xubuntu. The md5sum hashcode is good for the "iso" file but all the bootable usb disks created on the computer didn't work. The md5sum check is wrong for bootable usb disks and there is a "boot error" message during boot.
<xubuntu78d> There is no other computer that i can use for the moment. I prefer solve the problem.
<sary> xubuntu78d: what boot error! did you boot the usb within EFI BIOS or legacy usb source!
<sary> you said the checksums on the iso is good as in it matches , then you said it's wrong . which one is it!
<sary> xubuntu78d: and which tool/method you used to make the bootable usb! and which xubuntu version is the live iso.
<xubuntu78d> sary: the bootable usb disks were made with usb-creator-gtk. The live iso version is xubuntu-16.04.3-desktop-i386.
<xubuntu78d> sary: The computer boots within the legacy usb source.
<xubuntu78d> sary: the checksum didn't match on the bootable usb disks.
<sary> xubuntu78d: Ok, what error do you see , or does it get stuck at " A start job is running for ubuntu live cd installer " -----
<sary> xubuntu78d: they should match before you burn them to the media.
<sary> so , redownload the iso again and check the hashes.
<sary> I had trouble with xubuntu 17.04 instaler gets stuck at thr above job , but the hashes were matched ..
<xubuntu78d> sary: they match before i burned the medias. the screen is stuck at the version and "boot error". No job is running.
<sary> and when i booted within efi BIOS source , the installer crashed , so i had to try again after few shutdowns bootin' within legacy mode , and it worked!
<sary> xubuntu78d: what erorr exactly , is it stuck at "looding initramfs" or someothing similar!
<sary> can you take a screenshoot of that ..
<sary> and upload it to imgur then post us the link here.
<sary> though, did you try bootin within EFI BIOS mode ..
<xubuntu78d> sary: It is not possible to take a screenshot from the computer as no boot job is running.  I'm not sure there is EFI Bios as the computer was manufactured in 2009.
<sary> xubuntu78d: is there an option in the BIOS to reset the BIOS to defualt!
<xubuntu78d> sary: maybe.
<sary> s/defualt/default
<sary> were you able to boot with a usb on this machine before this accident..!
<sary> xubuntu78d: please check if you can rest the BIOS..
<xubuntu78d> sary: I was. I will change th BIOS configuration to default. As it is on this computer, I have to quit.
<sary> xubuntu78d: OKay.
<xubuntu78d> okay.
<knome> sary, on a sidenote, please stop "shouting!"
<sary> knome: I'am not sure where you got that from.
<sary> knome: can you hear the light, and see the voice!
<knome> sary, i'll put it the other eay: please don't use the exclamation mark repeatedly, it's considered rude
<xubuntu78d> sary: I have changed the configuration BIOS to default and it is the same error on boot. There is a line with the version of SYSLINUX 6.03 and copyright, then a line with "boot error", then a line with the fix cursor.
<sary> knome:  I'm only exuding positive energy & kickin' up dust here tryng to helo someone and all you're focus is on my typing.. How intelect of you, i'll use ! as much as i want or like to , so get familiar or stop readin my text, This is IRC not a web forum. now if you like we could take this to ubuntu's IRC opps or whoever.
<sary> xubuntu78d: did you use all these usbs with the same iso , and got the same result!
<diogenes_> lol sary was that a question?
<knome> i don't know, but at least he's making sure everybody hears it
<knome> sary, see my PM.
<sary> diogenes_: you came in late.
<diogenes_> sary, nothing is too late, as long as you still breathe
<sary> diogenes_: this channel is looged, pick it up if you care as to what happened before you /joined.
<knome> sary, enough.
<diogenes_> sary, ok maybe later, I've got go leave now, sayonara
<dark> Hello, I need help merging unallocated storage with my root partition.
<DavidJOwens> What all does the Software Updater update?  just the base libraries, or does it do applications like LibreOffice as well?
<knome> DavidJOwens, everything from the repositories that gets updates
<KeyboardNotFound> Does Xubuntu use same repositories for software as Ubuntu does?
<knome> yes
<nino_> hi everybody!
<me_> hello all!
<DavidJOwens> Any idea why a new Xubuntu 17.04 install won't connect to the wifi network?  It worked during the install, but after starting from the HD, it just doesn't connect to it.
#xubuntu 2017-08-11
<dsv> i m new to xubuntu 16.04. and i have a question,how to instal playonlinux?
<xubuntu04i> If I am using the live CD, and want to install with LVM-LUKS on the SECOND harddrive (but leave the first harddrive with another OS on it), how do I go about doing that?
<craigbass76> I've got my panels all laid out like I want on my laptop. What's the best way to get them over to my desktop's fresh xubuntu install?
<craigbass76> both are 16.04
<diogenes_> craigbass76, copy /home/yourusername/.config/xfce4/panel to your new machine's /home/yourusername/.config/
<craigbass76> Heh... I've been using Ubuntu since Dapper, and STILL forget to install vim until I use vi the first time.
<craigbass76> Well, that didn't work. All I saw in my laptops panel directory were references to buttons. Seems as though I should have a directory for each panel, no?
<diogenes_> try moving the entire folder /home/yourusername/.config/xfce4 to your target machine
<craigbass76> I will -- I want to log in and out of XFCE clean on that machine first I think -- I tried moving the whole shooting match yesterday and got an error when trying to get into XFCE on the Desktop
<craigbass76> diogenes_, Mucho betterer. I think I was still logged into XFCE on the laptop last time I tried copying and failed. That or it was because xubuntu-desktop package had a fight with Mint. I'm runnign straight xub now.
<diogenes_> so what is the result?
<craigbass76> I'm good to go
<diogenes_> ok
<craigbass76> Except for not having some of the programs installed yet that links point to (vivaldi, geany, etc) but they're there at least and will start working in a few minutes
<craigbass76> With the last copy, I was getting some "Your last session didn't shut down properly" or something error, and I'm not sure which of the two scenarios caused it.
<Funky_Boris> anybody here ?
<Funky_Boris> I am having problems installing Xubuntu 16.04.3 on a laptop
<Funky_Boris> it has that Intel fake RAID, which seems to be ubuntu compatible
<Funky_Boris> (fake)raid0 is detected as /dev/mapper/isw_ ....
<Funky_Boris> and the installer is able to write to it
<Funky_Boris> however, the install comes to a halt when it tries to install the boot loader
<Funky_Boris> for some reason it defaults to trying to install the boot loader to /dev/sda which fails
<Funky_Boris> I then get prompted to choose another drive to install the boot loader to, but I am unable to continue from this dialouge box, no matter what I do
<Funky_Boris> I am given the option to select a drive, continue without boot loader or to abort the installation
<Funky_Boris> none of the above will let me continue
<Funky_Boris> any ideas ?
<Funky_Boris> I could ditch the fakeraid and do software raid
<Funky_Boris> but I cannot find the alternate install image that lets me skip the GUI installer and use the text based one
<Funky_Boris> so apparently no software raid for me
<Funky_Boris> this is the legacy bios installer btw
<Funky_Boris> the EFI installer was able to finish, but then the machine was unable to boot from the install
<krytarik> !mini.iso | Funky_Boris
<ubottu> Funky_Boris: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Funky_Boris> krytarik: is that also for Xubuntu or will it only get me Ubuntu ?
<krytarik> You can install any DE you want from there.
<Funky_Boris> right
<Funky_Boris> should I report somewhere that the installer defaults to wanting to install the boot loader to /dev/sda regardless of where the rest of the installer has been asked to install things ?
<Funky_Boris> should I report that once boot loader install fails, the resulting dialouge box traps you ?
<Funky_Boris> It seems that the 2nd option (to manually install boot loader) would have worked for me
<Funky_Boris> or the first, if it had indeed worked
<Funky_Boris> or is it all just features, not bugs? :)
<Funky_Boris> I have tried both xubuntu-16.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso and 04.3 btw
<krytarik> Yeah, I think you've hit the limit of what the graphical installer is able to provide.
<Funky_Boris> perhaps
<Funky_Boris> but I should be able to get past the dialouge from failing the boot loader write somehow, right ?
<Funky_Boris> I am stuck there, regardless of the option I choose
<Funky_Boris> and does it make sense for the installer to _always_ try to install the boot loader to /dev/sda ?
<Funky_Boris> regardless of which devices are present ?
<mark76> Does anyone know what to do when this happens at bootup "Volume Group "Xubuntu-vg" not found"?
<well_laid_lawn> mark76:  is this on a live cd ?
<mark76> No, normal installed system well_laid_lawn
<well_laid_lawn> mark76:  see if this helps https://askubuntu.com/questions/551446/cant-find-lvm-root-dropped-back-to-initramfs
<well_laid_lawn> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<mark76> I'll check em out later
#xubuntu 2017-08-12
<xubuntu60i> can anyone suggest helpful apps and settings for a fresh install
<knome> no... but that's because we don't know what your usecase is and what you would consider helpful
<xubuntu60i> well i am a student... i use my system for browsing the web, multimedia, and some coding in c, c++ and python
<xubuntu60i> any suggestions
<xubuntu60i> ??
<knome> sounds like you'll want a code editor...
<knome> you'll have to find out yourself which is the best fit for you though
<xubuntu60i> ummm
<xubuntu60i> what about the default players.... are they good
<knome> parole plays multimedia
<knome> it's not a collection manager
<knome> https://xubuntu.org/news/tag/my-media-manager/
<knome> that might be helpful for you
<xubuntu60i> thanks...
<mitic> Hi, i hae problem with the headphone jack/ driver Problem. ould someone help me to install the correct driver for my system? Thanks
<mitic> I am running Xubuntu 16.04.4 LTS
<mitic> sudo lshw -C multimedia: ->>>>>>>> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25297428/
<GridCube> what seems to be the problem mitic
<mitic> GridCube, The headphonejack on the front works, but behind on the motherboard won't work. I tried to figure out the problem without succes.
<GridCube> mitic, https://askubuntu.com/questions/889730/front-panel-audio-jack-is-not-working-in-ubuntu-16-04
<mitic> GridCube, front panel works, but behind not
<GridCube> same issue just backwards
<mitic> GridCube, ah ok, i will take a look at that
<GridCube> as the solution suggest one of the out must be either mutted or with sound at 0
<mitic> GridCube, thanks
<mitic> GridCube, it's not muted, on alsamixer it's everything on 100
<GridCube> question, are you sure you are plugging it in the out in the back? and not in the microphone jack?
<mitic> GridCube, in the Green one, yes
<GridCube> have you tried disabling everything in the last tab of pulse and then re-enabling it?
<GridCube> are you sure the sound stream you are playing is going to analog and not hdmi?
<mitic> But I have not seen a headphone in alsamixer.
<mitic> GridCube, just tried disabling audio and then enabling it again
<mitic> now it's on analog stereo input. I have 2.1
<mitic> speakeres
<mitic> GridCube, i don't have hdmi output. Where i can change that
<GridCube> when you stream something in the first tab it shows what's being played right next to the lock there is a button that lets you change to which device the stream is sent
<GridCube> http://i.imgur.com/sVzjnk0.png
<mitic> GridCube, i have not that option. i play online radio on chromium
<GridCube> sure, if you don't have a different device to send the stream it would not show it
<GridCube> in any case, try different setting is the last tab, maybe you have 4.1? or 7.1?
<mitic> http://imgur.com/a/S90nr
<mitic> GridCube, 4.1
<mitic> That worked
<mitic> GridCube, Thank you!
<mitic> GridCube, u made my day! Have a nice Day. Greetings
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> excellent!
<GridCube> :D enjoy
<mitic> just to figure it out. Which browser is faster on xubuntu?
<GridCube> depends on you, there's really lightweight ones theres the big ones theres the experimental ones, I don't think one would work "faster" for everyone, becuase everyone uses stuff differently
<mitic> GridCube, which lightweight?
<mitic> GridCube, midori
<GridCube> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_lightweight_web_browsers
<GridCube> midori is unmantained
<mitic> GridCube, unmantained? sorry, can't understand
<GridCube> it means that is not maintained by any active developer right now
<GridCube> so if it has a bug no one is really going to fix it
<mitic> GridCube, what can u suggest for this 10 years old machine?
<GridCube> are you having problems with your current browser?
<mitic> firefox is to slow. Chromium is better i think
<GridCube> :) then use that :D
<mitic> GridCube, nice to meet u. Bye :)
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> have fun
<xubuntu34i> hello non party
<knome> ?
<xubuntu34i> #list ip *C
<xubuntu34i> exit
<xubuntu34i> lol, i've been playing with this all morning
<xubuntu34i> a/s/l everybody ;-)
<knome> please... this is a support channel, not a chat room for preteens
<xubuntu34i> my my my, i so not offend. i found off topic
<xubuntu34i> any good suggestions to keep my system running fine for the rest of my life?
<knome> use common sense
<xubuntu34i> is there a way to download a linux book and run it side by side with a command window?
<xubuntu34i> i had the grey one a long time ago but i lost it. there's so many commands to play with.
<xubuntu34i> i created a message window and was pretty impressed
<xubuntu34i> but i do have one question. what is the best way to mount the live installation cd iso on the hard drive for a recovery equal so not to loose all personal information and files if by chance the standard use one doesn't boot?
<knome> just keep an installation media available
<knome> or really, just run backups if you can
<xubuntu34i> i found the menumention to add the option to the fry list but if someone deletes that file first hand its a bitch getting in with grub
<knome> please remember this is a family-friendly channel...
<xubuntu34i> i like to be able to reboot even in the instance where the cd-rom isn't working. all combined
<xubuntu34i> ufks * off
<knome> plase.
<knome> +e
<xubuntu34i> and what is the best way to part the dev disk from sda to a custom prefix
<xubuntu34i> :-P
<knome> sda, sdb, etc refer to physical disks
<knome> you can create a separate partition for / (eg. the system) and /home
<xubuntu34i> i seen --force sda.
<xubuntu34i> i did
<knome> i don't understand why you would want to force any device name - what difference does it make?
<xubuntu34i> i have a 750 and created seperate for / /tmp /home /btfrs
<xubuntu34i> still have like 450000 unused
<xubuntu34i> i might set sda to auto backup to a seperate partion of <dev name> on a regular basis and have it setup so if need be i can contact it and use it to boot
<xubuntu34i> with an auto delete /tmp folder on second so if i have to switch over to it by push of button for odd circumstances when i log off or screen shuts off or power down it automatic deletes and switchs back over to sda
<xubuntu34i> installer crashed, i'll brb
<xubuntu34i> Aeon united makes harmless monias sound like p
<xubuntu34i> how do i cope past an apport gtk crash file from installation into irc for study
<xubuntu34i> do you have a filepicker command?
<xubuntu34i> filepicker.io
<xubuntu34i> i'm back :)
<diogenes_> wb
<xubuntu34i> thank you
 * xubuntu34i /say hello world
 * xubuntu34i hello world
<xubuntu34i> anyone know how to setup the keyboard so you can insert a highlighted copy by pressing shift+insert{delete}
<xubuntu34i> i see 17-04 doesn't have shell commands
<knome> hmm?
<xubuntu34i> is there a command to close all windows at once to get back to home screen?
<flocculant> ctrl+alt+d afaik
<xubuntu34i> no error in operator wall
<xubuntu34i> awesome, thank you flo
<flocculant> no error in operator wall?
<xubuntu34i> this version of linux works great :)
<xubuntu34i> anyone know how to connect facebook messenger to buddy list?
<xubuntu34i> i think they run off irc too
#xubuntu 2017-08-13
 * floka rolls 2 6-sided dice: 5 1
<Saukk> This Xubuntu 17.04 is really good :)
<nikolam> Saukk, what's all good worth mention? :P
<Saukk> Really light.
<Saukk> Good file management and keyboard shortcuts easy to deploy.
<Saukk> Better experience than cinnamon, kde or gnomes.
<Saukk> I like the pop theme and got it to this Xfce.
<Saukk> xubuntu
<Saukk> and i using docky  for applications
<diogenes_> Saukk, try cairo-dock
<Saukk> Why?
<nikolam> oh, Xfce is like that, managable :)
<mark76> Crikey.  The buntu web browser's not very stable
<Unit193> ...Firefox?
<Unit193> mark76: What do you mean by 'buntu's web browser'?  Firefox?
<Unit193> Not exactly "Ubuntu's", but..
<mark76> Not Firefox.  There's one in the software store that's labelled as being an Ubuntu web browser
<Unit193> That's not what Xubuntu ships..
<mark76> Where does Ubuntu keep its logs?
<mark76> Also.  Has anyone here ever experience mouse freeze?
<mark76> experienced
<mark76> Past tense
<irradiated> hey guys, new-ish to xubuntu here
<irradiated> anyone have any ideas on why my wifi might be way slower on xubuntu vs windows?
<irradiated> it's really unstable on xubuntu but it's fine under win10
<redblade7> mark76: what logs?
<mark76> Oh
<mark76> No logs?
<Unit193> What type of logs are you looking for?  /var/log? ~/.xsession-errors? `dmesg`?
#xubuntu 2018-08-06
<noobybooby> Has anyone here had any luck getting the Global menu extension to work?
<noobybooby> what this does, is add a menu for the current application to the top bar, like Ubuntu used to have, and like macOS has
<noobybooby> https://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/xfce-dock-global-menu.html
<noobybooby> https://www.dedoimedo.com/images/computers-years/2018-1/xfce-dock-appmenu-gimp.jpg
<Spass> noobybooby, I've recently tested "xfce4-appmenu-plugin" on my Xubuntu and it worked pretty well
<someone_> Hi
#xubuntu 2018-08-07
<Noammac> Hello? I'm trying to install Xubuntu 18.04.1 on my friend's Lenovo Ideapad 320, and I need confirmation on my partition setup (captured in the attached image). https://i.imgur.com/0xQMX77l.png
<Noammac> What confuses me is that there is no defined ESP, and that this is (as far as I know) a UEFI system. In this case, I do not know where to mount /boot/efi
<diogenes_> Noammac, you don't mount it, you create it
<cousteau> O/
<cousteau> Where's the screensaver settings?  Or do I need to install that first?
<diogenes_> cousteau, xscreensaver
<Noammac> diogenes, but isn't there supposed to be an ESP already? There's Windows factory-installed on this laptop, and I want to keep both operating systems operational
<diogenes_> Noammac, in manual partitioning you need to create it manually, the efi partition you see there is windows one now you need to create the one for linux, 300 MB partition mounted as /boot/efi
<diogenes_> the menu should give you the right name for the partition
<cousteau> diogenes_: do I need to install that?
<diogenes_> cousteau, run: apt liste --installed | grep xscreensaver
<diogenes_> what do you get
<diogenes_> sorry
<diogenes_>  apt list --installed | grep xscreensaver
<diogenes_> that one ^^^
<Noammac> diogenes_, just to be sure, I need to create a 300MB partition and in the "Use as" section select "EFI System Partition"?
<cousteau> I just typed xscreensaver and it told me to install that, so I guess it's not installed
<diogenes_> Noammac, yes
<diogenes_> cousteau, yes then install it
<Noammac> Alright, I'll try it then.
<cousteau> OK… was expecting it to be installed
<Noammac> Wait, I think the efi partition is the ESP. And it could be that XFCE knows that and would try to install GRUB into it automatically
<Noammac> It makes no sense to make another EFI partition, because there's usually one system partition where you put all the binaries
<cousteau> diogenes_: thanks!
<cousteau> It's 300MB now?  Damn, mine's 100
<Noammac> The Arch Wiki suggests 512MiB
<diogenes_> cousteau, i like nr 3
<cousteau> Fair enough I guess
<cousteau> My laptop has two Fn buttons which I don't know what are for, one has Zz on it and the other a lightning bolt
<cousteau> Zz triggers a 0xdf scan code but has no key code associated to it, and the other does nothing at all
<diogenes_> mysterious buttons
<Noammac> Whelp, I configured the ext4 and the swap and made it install the bootloader to /dev/sda
<cousteau> I guess I need to mess with udev for lightning to do something
<Noammac> Let's see if Ubiquity is as smart as I thought, or if everything is going to be alright
<Noammac> Wait, no. Nevermind.
<cousteau> Same way I needed to mess with it to get the volume keys working properly
<Noammac> Well, Ubiquity has been hanging for the past 30 minutes
<Noammac> On "Installing the 'grub2' package"
<Noammac> Is there any way to halt the installation process at this point and try again? It's hanging in a rather ominous manner
<nomenon_> hmm
#xubuntu 2018-08-08
<n-iCe> hi
<NerdTheThird> hi
<nomenon_> hihi
<Spass> hello n-iCe, NerdTheThird and nomenon_
<NerdTheThird> hello Spass o/
<n-iCe> ea ea
#xubuntu 2018-08-09
<ottoshmidt> hi there, do you know which package is responsible for the volume up/down visualisation when respective keys are pressed?
<Spass> hello ottoshmidt, in 18.04 it's xfce4-pulseaudio-plugin, in 16.04 it's xfce4-volumed
<ottoshmidt> Spass, thanks
<pirx> hello! is there some applet/plugin i can install to be able to see which workspace i am in?
<Spass> hello pirx, workspace switcher should be installed by default in Xubuntu, just add it to the panel
<pirx> Spass: coolo, found it, thanks!
<pirx> how do i enable more than one row of workspaces?
<Spass> right click on that aplet/plugin and see its options, should be right there
<Spass> pirx, https://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-panel/pager
#xubuntu 2018-08-10
<Babloyi> still no upgrade pushed for 16.04 to 18.04? :(
<cavac> Stupid question: Any idea when do-release-upgrade from 16.04 LTS to 18.04 LTS is going live?
<Babloyi> ^ me also :D
<Babloyi> no timeline on it, cavac :D
<cavac> Ok. Just need a rough idea, because i have to start planning when to upgrade my desktops and my private servers (servers also run Xubuntu because it makes testing easier when all servers and clients run exactly the same OS/dristribution).
<Babloyi> it is available right now
<Babloyi> just the upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04 is not
<cavac> Yeah, but i want the direct 16.04 to 18.04 upgrade. I *never* run non-LTS versions (even temporary) on my systems.
<cavac> But i'm patient, i'll wait till the direct path becomes available.
<bazhang> has the point upgrade not come out yet?
<bazhang> 18.04.1
<knome> it has
<knome> afaik..
<bazhang> then that should be clear
<cavac> Yeah, but do-release-upgrade still says "no new release found"
<Babloyi> yeah, that bit hasn't been done yet :D
<knome> fwiw, there is no specific xubuntu involvement in that, so once ubuntu desktop is able to upgrade, xubuntu (and other flavors) are as well
<Babloyi> but ubuntu 18.04.1 has been out a couple days longer than xubuntu even :D
<cavac> Thanks everyone for the info!
<cavac> I'm heading into the weekend. There's a cold girl and a hot beer waiting.
<Babloyi> and likely no xubuntu upgrade, cavac
<Spass> my xorg just crashed after failed return from suspend, it happened before couple days ago, probably nvidia related :/
<noumenon> sux0r
<flocculant> Babloyi cavac - re 18.04.1 - there is an upgrader bug which has stopped it being let out - when http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts shows bionic - then you will see it, bug 1766890 also
<ubottu> bug 1766890 in gnome-menus (Ubuntu) "package gnome-menus 3.13.3-6ubuntu3.1 failed to install/upgrade: triggers looping, abandoned" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1766890
<flocculant> bazhang: ^^
<Babloyi> when is that?
<flocculant> when is what?
<Babloyi> when will that show bionic? :D
<flocculant> when the bug is fix released I would say ;)
<Babloyi> well, get to it, flocc :D
<flocculant> hah
<Babloyi> ugh...why is it so hard to find a good epub reader? Every one has some stupid problem
<Babloyi> Calibre is a bit too big of a thing for just reading ebooks, Coolreader displays most of my books badly, Fbreader is nice, except I don't want to scroll line by line, I want to scroll page by page, and I see no instructions how to.
<appa> It does seem like a simple thing, but I think few people want to read books from a computer
<craigbass76> Anyone on 18.04 using dropbox? It's synching for me, but I think it's grabbing everything, and I can't get the GUI open to selectively sync
<craigbass76> I installed Nautilus
<dreamon> hello. I cannot record sound (micro inside noteboot) if I choose duplex in pavucontrol. using audio input I can record. but cannot play any audio. so have to use output to play. how can I get duplex zu work?
<GridCube> the last tab of pavucontrol usually has several profiles for sound settings, like hdmi+7.1 or stuff like that, have you tested if a different profile setting is more useful to you?
<GridCube> also have you checked on the hardware settings on your keyboard if you haven't muted the mike?
<bgsofia97> Hello. I have a little problem with Netbeans on Xubuntu. For some reason the key combinations for code formatting (actually all key combinations) don't work. Everything is fine on Linux Mint and Ubuntu. Does anyone have an idea how to fix it?
<craigbass76> I didn't miss a dropbox answer, did I.
<craigbass76> Weird that an XFCE flavored Fedora wouldn't have trouble, but Xubuntu is, making the dropbox GUI app work.
#xubuntu 2018-08-11
<kj4> hello all
<surgy> hello: im running ubuntu 18.04 and i dont have sound. when i run pavucontrol my sound device is listed as "dummy output" when i type "cat /proc/asound/cards" i get this output :: http://pasteall.org/1062236 could someone please help me diagnose this problem?
<nikolam> I keep ending up in xubuntu-unregged, even I DO have a registered nick...
<nikolam> something's wrong with that I suppose
<nomenon> nikolam, try using sasl
<nikolam> nomenon, I'll try that, thank you :)
<nomenon> yessum, it solved lots of my issues on freenode.
<nomenon> also link yournick_ yournick__ to yournick with nickserv
<nomenon> so your alternate nicks are covered under the one account
<surgy> there is no "disable hdmi audio" in my cmos
<surgy> my sound card is detected and apears to be working properly but i have no sound. i suspect that xubuntu is trying to send sound through hdmi. i do not want to use hdmi for my sound. i want to use the speaker jack. this is onboard audio.
<surgy> can someone help me figure out an audio problem please?
<diogenes_> surgy, did you look in pavucontrol?
<surgy> diogenes_, yes it looks like it should work
<surgy> also i looked in alsa mixer and changed it from hdmi output to hd-audio-gerneric but everytime i close alsamixer and go back in its on hdmi output
<diogenes_> surgy, have you tried the live session with usb if the sound works there?
<surgy> diogenes_, no.... but this is a brand new fresh install
<surgy> diogenes_, im almost positive that the problem is that xubuntu is defualting to hdmi output. and i dont know how to tell it to not use hdmi audio output
<surgy> i just checked my audio does not work in a live session either
<surgy> pavucontrol lists my device as a
<surgy> as a "dummy ouput"
<surgy> diogenes_,
<GridCube> surgy: each streaming application has their own setting on pavucontrol, like firefox can stream to analog but mplayer to hdmi
<surgy> GridCube, how do i access that setting?
<GridCube> when you are playing any sound pavucontrol shows you their dedicated volume control, there you can choose were each application streams to
<surgy> GridCube, if i opend pavucontrol and go to the play back tab and click "applications" there are no further options
<GridCube> it will only show if there is a stream going on
<surgy> yeah it says "firefox: audiostream" but i dont see how i can change it from hdmi to analog
<Spass> surgy, can you disable your HDMI audio controller in pavucontrol in the lat tab - Configuration?
<Spass> I have it disabled on my PC
<surgy> Spass, what is "lat tab" ?
<Spass> *last
<GridCube> https://i.stack.imgur.com/jh5oc.png
<surgy> Spass, i dont see a last tab :/
<GridCube> the last tab would be the configuration tab
<Spass> your pavucontrol window looks different than that on the screen GridCube sent above?
<surgy> GridCube, that "box" with the different audio devices. my pavucontrol doesnt have that
<surgy> Spass, yes
<GridCube> then on the last tab of configuration you have disabled something
<Spass> oh, in that case the issue is something bigger
<GridCube> it would not show if there aren't options
<GridCube> likely you either disabled hdmi or analog
<Spass> surgy, so what tabs do you see exactly in that window?
<surgy> sec ill get you a screen
<surgy> http://pasteall.org/pic/2299ed3bd26d73c42ceba07c04656d0a
<GridCube> make the window bigger and you'll see the configuration tab
<surgy> Spass,
<GridCube> it's hidden under the arrow
<Spass> (that 'pasteall' website doesn't load in my browser at all)
<surgy> beautiful!
<surgy> lol
<surgy> GridCube, i knew it would be a simple fix
<GridCube> now share an image of your configuration tab, when you press print screen use the option to upload to imgur in the screenshotter
<surgy> but my headphones jack doesnt work...
<surgy> http://imgur.com/WOqQtRwl.png
<GridCube> lol the tiniest of pics
<GridCube> can't read anything
<surgy> http://i.imgur.com/WOqQtRw.png
<GridCube> ok
<GridCube> it says "Unplugged" on your hdmi
<surgy> good
<GridCube> so it takes it as it's disconnected
<surgy> im not using hdmi
<GridCube> so it wont show you any option to stream to it
<surgy> my speakers are working now
<surgy> but my headphone jack is not working
<Spass> surgy, laptop or PC?
<surgy> Spass, desktop with headphone jack in front bezel. i have good audio from the port on the back just no headphone output
<Spass> open the third tab "Output Devices" and plug / unplug your headphones couple times, check if something is changing
<Spass> maybe you have that output muted
<GridCube> mmhm, an easier way could be checking directly on alsamixer as well
<Spass> surgy, you can also try to disable that HDMI controller for now, son in the Configuration tab choose "Disabled" from the first list
<surgy> kewl
<surgy> but my headphones are just saying "unplugged" wether its in or not
<surgy> Spass, GridCube any ideas?
<Spass> surgy, so when you play some audio using speakers and you plug in your headphones the sound still comes from the speakers ot is it muted?
<GridCube> did this work before?
<surgy> Spass, yes and also pavucontrol continually says that the headphones are unplugged
<GridCube> are you sure is not a hardware issue?
<GridCube> have you tried different headphones? or the speaker's plug?
<surgy> GridCube, positive it is not hardware. it worked in windows has not yet worked in linux
<GridCube> try using alsamixer and see that the "headphones" entry is not marked as MM
<diogenes_> also you could try to unplug the speakers and plug in the headphones in the speakers place, see if the headphones work
<Spass> yeah, looks like the front jack could be muted in alsa and pulseadio can't see it, definitely worth checking
<surgy> nothing is muted in alsa mixer
<Spass> well that's a weird issue indeed, so pavucontrol recognizes that you plugged-in your headphones, it mutes speakers, but it still shows your headphones as unplugged?
<surgy> no
<surgy> pavucontrol says my headphones are not plugged in ever
<GridCube> mmm
<Spass> but it mutes the speakers or no?
<GridCube> in the configuration tab, do you have extra options for the analog device?
<GridCube> see it says "duplex"
<GridCube> do you have something like 7.1?
<surgy> it does not mute the speakers
<surgy> GridCube, thats for hdmi
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> so you can only disable or duplex the analog device?
<surgy> analog stereo or duplex
<GridCube> try the stereo option?
<GridCube> sorry i can't think of any other option
<Spass> surgy, paste the output of the command "inxi -Axxx" here -> https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<surgy> sorry... thank you guys for all the help but i have to go.
<surgy> thank you and sorry for elaving abruptly
<kj4> hello all
<kj4> what's new?
<Spass> hello kj4, nothing new really
#xubuntu 2018-08-12
<Ab3L> hello. i'm having some problem with accents. for example, when i want the char "i" with a "^", normally i type "^i", but from the upgrade to 18.04 the char "^" is always alone. The same for "~". It is impossible for me to write Sa~o Paulo, for example. The same is for "¨".
<Ab3L> do you know how to solve?
<Kaylas> hi all, i've a very old pc and have an issue during the installation.I use "acpi=off" as boot options. When i try to install it, after the last "next button" it load infinitly without any other window.
<Kaylas> any tips?
<blip99> hi all, I've been Xfce for 10+ years, seemed to be the ideal middle-ground for me between features and simplicity/lightweight.   But I recently realized my xubuntu 18.04 is on the latest stable Xfce  which is from 2015...
<blip99> Do you think it's worth trying the preview version of Xfce?
<blip99> or can you recommend other similar Wms that get more regular updates?  For example there's a multi-monitor bug in the Window Buttons item on the panel that has been around for years, it will probably never get fixed
<diogenes_> blip99, in a vm maybe
<blip99> diogenes_, i've thought of giving lubuntu another try, though i dont have too much time to tinker.  would appreciate experiences of others
<sim642> Is my xubuntu 16.04 install not supposed to be suggesting 18.04.1 upgrade now?
<sim642> do-release-upgrade also says "No new release found."
<knome> there's a bug in the upgrade, so it isn't supposed to recommend the upgrade before that's fixed
<sim642> Is there more info about it somewhere? an ETA?
<knome> bug 1766890
<ubottu> bug 1766890 in gnome-menus (Ubuntu) "package gnome-menus 3.13.3-6ubuntu3.1 failed to install/upgrade: triggers looping, abandoned" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1766890
<knome> there's no ETA, otherwise i reckon it would be fixed already...
<sim642> Looks like some activity few days ago, gives me hope
<knome> it's definitely being worked on; this affects all ubuntu systems (including ubuntu desktop) so it's high priority
<NerdTheThird> didn't 16.04.5 came out few days ago? if your system ain't broken, leave it like that til they fix the bug
<sim642> Sure, it's just nice to get some major package upgrades every once in a while though on a LTS system
<sim642> Some projects out there kind of assume being on 18.04 already because "it's out for months" without realizing that upgrading to it doesn't really work
<knome> it's not unexceptional that it "doesn't work" for "months" as the upgrade is only suggested once .1 is out
<knome> but yes, 16.04 *is* 2 years old...
<knome> 2, 5years
<kuwanger> I'm migrating from 14.04 -> 18.04, did a reinstall, and trying to move my ecryptfs home back but whenever I login it goes to a black screen and returns to the login screen.
<kuwanger> Login from terminal works and my home folder is being mounted.  Should I just rename .config/.local/etc?
<kuwanger> Actually, just tried that.  Still going to a black screen and returning.  What log do I look at to find out what's happening?
<knome> what GPU and graphics driver are you using?
<kuwanger> nvidia, nvidia-384/390 proprietary driver
<kuwanger> Another tempuser works.  So does another user with an encrypted home.
<knome> i'd probably try the open source driver to see if that fixes
<knome> right, then it's something in your home definitely
<kuwanger> Right, which is why I'm asking how I figure out what it is. :)
<knome> black screen is "interesting" though
<knome> .Xauthority or .ICEauthority?
<kuwanger> knome: Yea, renaming both those fixed it. Thank you.
<knome> np
#xubuntu 2019-08-05
<lolartist> hello
<jphilipz> anyone have a recommendation of a rdp/vnc client. i see there is remmina and vinagre and wonder which one runs/integrates better on xfce
<Unit193> jphilipz: They're both GNOME so they both look out of place, but historically I've used Remmina.
<jphilipz> Unit193: thanks. i see remmina is also smaller in size, so i think i'll go with that for the client, but what do i do about the server? an article i read mentioned vino, tigervnc or tightvnc. what do you recommend
<Unit193> I use x11vnc.
<jphilipz> the article mentioned easily configuring the server on gnome and kde, so is there a gui app for configuring the server for xfce
<xubuntu22w> Hello.  I'm trying to disable my my middle button using a file in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d and its driving me crazy.  I have an InputClass with a MatchIsTouchpad "on" line and and an Option "ButtonMapping" "1 0 3" but after a reboot it doesn't take effect and the output from xinput get-button-map shows no change.  I checked /var/log/Xorg.0.log an
<xubuntu22w> d it is reading the file and the MatchIsTouchpad is working because I see the "Applying InputClass" line but for some reason it doesn't seem to be doing anything with the ButtonMapping line.  Any idea what I'm doing wrong?
#xubuntu 2019-08-06
<john60> Hi guys I am running ubuntu 18.04.3 with kernel: 5.0.0-203 generic  and xfce 4.12.3 and am getting hard freezes ~2x /hr. I am hoping someone already went through this and found a fix. My laptop has restarted like 14 times today. here is my output of inxi -Fz https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xNTRCwc2ts/
<diogenes_> john60, did it happen with previous kernel?
<john60> Just installed it and udpated right away so I did not have enough time to really take a look. it started happening alot today.
<diogenes_> john60, it says: Distro: Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS
<diogenes_> so not xubuntu.
<john60> ok. thank you
<diogenes_> np
<veryrandomnick> Hi, would anyone happen to know if it's possible to set focus by middle-mouse-clicking a window?
<swift110> sup
<n-iCe> hello
#xubuntu 2019-08-07
<rud0lf> does xubuntu come by default with energy saving for laptops?
<gnrp> rud0lf: What do you mean with "energy saving"?
<gnrp> there are some defaults set for saving energy, yes
<rud0lf> power saving mode for laptops
<gnrp> but usually you can also tweak it a bit more
<rud0lf> how can i turn it off completely? my laptop is AC powered 24/7
<rud0lf> cannot find it in gui settings
<gnrp> what exactly is your problem?
<gnrp> usually you have different settings anyway when the computer is on AC
<rud0lf> hm
<gnrp> check settings -> energy (or so)
<gnrp> or power management
<gnrp> don't know the english translation
<rud0lf> oh btw
<diogenes_> rud0lf, apt list --installed | grep tlp
<gnrp> I mean, when you have a specific issue, that is easier to tell, but so far, the power management should solve most of oyur issues?
<diogenes_> tlp is the service.
<rud0lf> when i lock laptop with xflock4 (into login screen) and close the lid, when i reopen it and try to login, the session terminates and comes back to login screen (killing all my open apps in the result)
<rud0lf> i didn't have this problem with previous laptop
<rud0lf> tried everything, and none of google/stacksomething solutions work
<rud0lf> tried to disable laptop lid all the way possible
<rud0lf> *lid switch
<diogenes_>  rud0lf try to play around with these settings: https://i.imgur.com/h5jdWaa.png
<diogenes_> also you can use logind.conf to set ingnorelidswitch
<rud0lf> it did it again
<rud0lf> i have "splash" off so i can see several system messages for a second, one says [FAILED]
<rud0lf> how do i see those? dmesg doesn't work, journalctl -xe neither
<rud0lf> i mean log of it
#xubuntu 2019-08-08
<xubuntu5w> Hi there, I always update my xubuntu but sometimes it becomes error after updating even one of my desktop was broken its hard drive. How should I ? To update or not ?
<pragomer> xubuntu5w: sorry, I dont understand your question
<xubuntu5w> I always update my xubuntu by using software updater but after updating my xubuntu become worse. One of my desktop was broken its hard drive because of that. How should I ? To update the os or not to update it ?
<gnrp> xubuntu5w: You should always update it. But when you do a major step (from one Ubuntu version to another), you should be more careful
<gnrp> anyway, I doubt a hard drive breaks because of an ubuntu update
<xubuntu5w> Is there any safely method to update my xubuntu without worrying conflict in my xubuntu ?
<guiverc2> xubuntu5w, in my [inexpert] opinion, you should remove all 3rd party sources/software (eg. PPAs etc) to bring your system back to only ubuntu sourced software, then the release-upgrade (release-bump) should occur without problems; it's usually 3rd party sources that create issues (or software from Ubuntu that was intended for a different release)
<xubuntu5w> thanks to @gnrp and @guiverc2 for the opinions
<pomeha> hello
<pomeha> I have an issue similar to this: https://forums.opensuse.org/showthread.php/535324-MODSIGN-Couldn-t-get-UEFI-db-list
<pomeha> `kernel: Couldn't get size: 0x800000000000000e`  `kernel: MODSIGN: Couldn't get UEFI MokListRT`
<pomeha> what's kwallet?
<pomeha> `lightdm[1685]: PAM unable to dlopen(pam_kwallet.so): /lib/security/pam_kwallet.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory` `lightdm[1685]: PAM adding faulty module: pam_kwallet.so`
<pomeha> afair I might have thought that it is related to KDE and simply disabled/uninstalled it, because `apt list --installed | grep wallet` returns nothing
<pomeha> pulseaudio[2590]: [pulseaudio] backend-ofono.c: Failed to register as a handsfree audio agent with ofono: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.ofono was not provided by any .service files
<pomeha> maaan, the journalctl is full of red stuff :(
<xubuntu5w> \exit
<gnrp> pomeha: Do you have configured kwallet somewhere? I mean, obviously it is not installed...
<gnrp> I would just grep for wallet in /etc/
<gnrp> pomeha: I mean, do you have any actual problems?
<Mead> so I'm looking to try out a xubuntu image nad I see the 18.04-1, 18.040-2, and etc. what are the difference with the - nubmers?
<rud0lf> yes
 * Mead slaps rud0lf around a bit with a large trout
<Mead> what is different between the differnet versions of the lts  18.04 ?
<rud0lf> Mead: most definetly the greater sub-release number, the newer
<rud0lf> take the highest, less upgrading
<Mead> sooo it just has all the updates?
<Mead> how much or what was updates to created the sub release number?
<Spass[m]> Mead: you can read mor about point releases here - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PointReleaseProcess
<Spass[m]> basically it's an updated ISO of the LTS release (mostly) that contains all the security updates etc.
<Spass[m]> newer point releases also ship with a newer kernel (from the HWE - Hardware Enablement - branch)
<Spass[m]> it's for the people who want to do a fresh install of a LTS release on their machines, so that they don't need to do so much upgrades right an the beginning
<Mead> Spass[m]: thanks
<Spass[m]> no problem (oh boy, my English... *many upgrades)
<rud0lf> proper english is the last thing you should care about, it's enough to get understood
<sm0rux> To all you guys maintaining Xubuntu: a big thank you for all the work you do!
<commandline> hello
<diogenes_> hi
<commandline> is this the official xubuntu support channel?
<diogenes_> yes
<commandline> ok
<commandline> is their any other support channel for xubuntu other that forums?
<commandline> like as on telegram?
<commandline> ?
<diogenes_> maybe fb, not sure.
<genii> Some of the *buntu support channels have a Telegraph brigge to IRC like #kubuntu ... do not think this one does, however
<genii> *bridge
<genii> commandline: There are also mailing-lists for each flavour which can be used for support, albeit not in real-time of course. The mailing list names are typically named like kubuntu-users lubuntu-user xubuntu-users ...etc
<genii> https://lists.ubuntu.com/#Community+Support
<commandline> yea but that takes a lot of time, thanks anyway
<genii> hm
<Spass[m]> yeah genii nobody has time for that ;)
<sm0rux> Hi. I like the menu using the GNOME 2 settings in the Xfce Panel Switch. For everything else I like the Xfce 4.12 better. How can I use the GNOME 2 menu in Xfce 4.12?
<brainwash> sm0rux: by gnome 2 menu you mean the classic application menu? it can be added to the plugin
<sm0rux> brainwash: That is probably what I mean, yes :) Are there any guide how to att the classic application menu to the plugin?
<brainwash> right click on the panel and add it
<sm0rux> Of course. I'm so stupid. Sorry! And thanks a zillion, now I'm extremely happy! Tjoho :)
<brainwash> great :)
<sm0rux> Ahh... I was too quick... I meant the Whisker menu. However, found it. NOW I'm super happy! :)
<sm0rux> brainwash: You are my hero - this is exactly what I ment... https://allg.one/2PdY
#xubuntu 2019-08-09
<JoshuaD> How come Xubuntu prefers snapfish to gnome-search-tool?  I feel like the latter works better, where snapfish has a weird UI and never works too well for me. Just curious.
<Unit193> (Catfish)
<JoshuaD> ^
<Unit193> What's the package name for the GNOME tool?  That doesn't exist.
<JoshuaD> I had to install it manually. It used to exist and was removed in some previous version of Ubuntu.
<JoshuaD> let me see
<Unit193> ...Well that'd kind of explain it then.
<Unit193> catfish is losely an Xfce project, it's still maintained and the GNOME depends obviously aren't there.  It seems to work for most people.
<JoshuaD> i'm having trouble finding how i installed it now. Maybe I just downloaded a .deb and installed manually.  I know it wasn't in the main repository
<JoshuaD> I guess its just a preference thing. Catfish was un-usable for me, but gnome-search-tool is exactly what I want.
<Unit193> JoshuaD: catfish has both a find and locate backend, did you try both?
<JoshuaD> No. My two main complaints with Catfish is that it used that minimal gnome UI look, which doesn't match the UI of the rest of my XFCE system, and then it used indexed search, which I don't prefer.
<JoshuaD> Does one of those use non-indexed search?
<Unit193> find
<JoshuaD> oh sweet. Let me try that out and see how it feels. Thanks
<JoshuaD> I'm looking at catfish.  I don't see any options to change the backend
<JoshuaD> https://i.imgur.com/qYWpJI9.png
<Unit193> I'm not seeing it either, so I could indeed be wrong on that.. :/
<JoshuaD> ohwell. I'm happy with gnome-search-tool. It is literally exactly what I wanted. Just surprised that it was so hard to find and install
<bluesabre> Catfish recently restored the titlebar layout for Xfce. It has a couple backends that it automatically switches between
<bluesabre> (yes, I know I'm late to the party)
<Unit193> OK, so I'm not entirely crazy, you just can't select backend.  And yeeah, noticed on Disco it really wasn't to my preferences. :3
<rev> hi. i just installed xubuntu but cant connect to wifi, when i click on the icon it says wifi networks disconnected but i cant even click on it. its greyed out
<well_laid_lawn> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<EvaristeGalois> It happened again. I uninstalled some default program like 'mail reader' and my desktop environment wont load anymore
<Unit193> Let me guess, you used GNOME software to do it?  I presume that took the liberty of uninstalling exo, which..Yeah shouldn't be done.
<EvaristeGalois> That was probably the case yes
<EvaristeGalois> Any command I can use to reinstall exo again?
<EvaristeGalois> Before I completely reinstall xubuntu
<Unit193> Well you could install exo, but it'd be better to just  sudo apt install xubuntu-desktop^  to install the xubuntu-desktop task, pulling whatever else was removed back in.
<Unit193> Personally I'd recommend a package manager that shows a little more what's going on, and isn't so terrible, but that's my own opinion. :)
<EvaristeGalois> Thanks Unit193, yeah I'm normally using synaptic package manager, but hadn't installed it yet
<EvaristeGalois> lol, I can't open the terminal because exo isn't isntalled
<EvaristeGalois> No, the shortcut just doesn't work because of it
<EvaristeGalois> alt + f2 worked, nvm
<EvaristeGalois> As for "Let me guess, you used GNOME software to do it?  I presume that took the liberty of uninstalling exo, which..Yeah shouldn't be done."
<EvaristeGalois> Isn't it possible to disable that in fresh installs?
<EvaristeGalois> Because I imagine, people who aren't that adept with computers, would be at a loss if it happened to them
<Unit193> I think one can add something to the .desktop files to say "Hey GNOME Software, don't list this!", I think later exo versions do.
<EvaristeGalois> hmm, k
<EvaristeGalois> It's the only remark I have on xubuntu, for the rest; best OS I ever had
<EvaristeGalois> And I started on windows 3.1
<EvaristeGalois> Lol, I was about the try windows 10 for the fifth (as a dual boot next to xubuntu)
<EvaristeGalois> But then I looked up a youtube video on the state of affairs of Win 10
<EvaristeGalois> and joyfully stood up and grabbed my win 7 DVD
<diogenes_> which will be end of support as of january :)
<EvaristeGalois> Don't care. I refuse to use malware as an operating system
<diogenes_> windows is a scam.
<ondondil> most of the telemetry got backported to windows 7 and 8 anyway
<EvaristeGalois> I don't know what that means ondondil
<EvaristeGalois> (I only use Win7 to play Worms Armageddon and THPS2)
<Spass[m]> it means that most spying funcionality from win10 is now in win7 and 8 also
<Mead> just block it at the firewall
#xubuntu 2019-08-10
<xubuntu63w> hi i can mot connect my wifi
<xubuntu63w> wlx00e04c82da96  IEEE 802.11  ESSID:off/any            Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=20 dBm             Retry short limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off          Power Management:off
<xubuntu63w> alguien en castellano?
<well_laid_lawn> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<well_laid_lawn> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntu63w:  see above
<xubuntu63w> this help doesn t work im xubuntu
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntu63w:  help info for ubuntu works in xubuntu - they use the same packages just different desktops
<well_laid_lawn> unless your issue is with the status bar icon
<xubuntu83w> how do i install viber in xubuntu 18.04?
<byteturtle> what's the right play to put some custom xorg configs, is it /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ or /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ ?
<byteturtle> *place
<byteturtle> i'm trying to get a touchscreen calibration done with xinput_calibrator to work on a fresh xubuntu install
<byteturtle> i already tried a 99-calibration.conf in both directories but no luck after a reboot
<diogenes_> maybe .xinitrc (no clue)
<brainwash> byteturtle: "man xorg.conf"
<brainwash> the manual page will tell you what and how to do it
<xubuntu47w> On my xubuntu 18.04 LTS, touchpad palm detect doesn't work whatever I try. Syndaemon, Synclient palm detect, no nothing. I noticed that once when I near-crashed my system uninstalling the default mouse and touchpad management app, the syndaemon or something took over and it worked. But everything in xfce was removed in the process and I had to rein
<xubuntu47w> stall xubuntu. Any help would be appreciated.
<nikolam> xubuntu47w, make sure file a bug with details about hardware and modules loaded , laptop model name etc
<nikolam> also make sure to test with 19.04 Live ISO/usb and see if it behaves the same
<nikolam> newer then that is 19.10 in testing and that is actual target for fixing and reporting to #ubuntu-devel (#xubuntu-devel) because that is the target to fix it for future releases
<nikolam> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1031145/how-can-i-enable-palm-detection-for-synaptics-touchpad-in-my-laptop
<ghosalmartin> hello, I have a problem with the latest xubuntu and the lock screen
<ghosalmartin> it locks the screen fine but then on unlock its just a black screen, never returning to a UI
<Spass[m]> ghosalmartin: hello, it might be a problem with the light-locker, you can try to remove it and install gnome-screensaver or xscreensaver instead
<Spass[m]> and as a workaround you can try to move to another tty from tht black screen (for example Ctrl+Alt+F3) and then go back to Ctrl+Alt+F7
<diogenes_> isn't xfce4-screensaver available yet?
<ghosalmartin> yeah that works
<ghosalmartin> going to another tty and back works
<Spass[m]> xfce4-screensaver will be default in 19.10 I think
<Spass[m]> I don;t know if there's an easy way to install it on 18.04 for example
<ghosalmartin> an apt get worke
<ghosalmartin> woprked
<ghosalmartin> lets see what a reboot does
<ghosalmartin> worked like a dream
#xubuntu 2019-08-11
<xubuntu23w> Hi xubuntu :)  . I've just installed xubuntu eoan daily, and I've noticed again an old issue with the partitioning step of the installer. Is this partitioning tool common with the standard Ubuntu ? I want to know where to report the bug.
<xubuntu23w> I will assume that it is common with ubuntu. Bye xubuntu :D
<timplaz> Why is it I can change my resolution in all DE except KDE where I am stuck at 800x600 only?
<timplaz> running in VirtualBox
<xubuntu8w> Hi, guys! There is someone who speaks Russian
<xubuntu8w> &
<xubuntu8w> ?
<gnrp> xubuntu8w: There are separate russian channels
<gnrp> xubuntu8w: #ubuntu-ru (though not about xubuntu)
<xubuntu8w> thanks!
<piterke> witam
<jarnos> There seems to be this bug in mplayer of 18.04 https://trac.mplayerhq.hu/ticket/2330
#xubuntu 2020-08-03
<anotheryou> Hi. how would I change the main volume by a bit through the terminal?
<anotheryou> (I want to map it to the keyboard)
<anotheryou> nevermind: amixer -D pulse sset Master 5%+
<Celso> Good night,
<Celso> I installed xubuntu-core and I want to install a printer.
<Celso> Which package do I need to install with setting up the printer?
<gnoob> something with cups
<cdoublejj> so what IRC clients yall like? i used to really like chatzilla
<gnoob> I just set up Pidgin and I think it might work for me.   I now kiwiIRc is one people like.
<gnoob> The Lounge is another
<mikaslayton> Hey everyone.  Just installed xUbuntu on my Alienware Aurora R6 yesterday.  Didn't realize that my usual screen-sharing app (kosmi.io -- a web-based screensharing app) doesn't share audio in anything other than windows.  I tried discord too and can't seem to share audio.  Does sharing audio with video work in xUbuntu?
<tomreyn> generally, it works, sure. there could be some problems with your audio chipset on your xubuntu release / kernel version.
<mikaslayton> hmmm
<mikaslayton> thank you for the kind response.  To further specify, I'm trying to watch a TV show with a friend on Discord.  Video works, but they can't hear anything.
<tomreyn> mikaslayton: i'm just helping someone else in a different channel, so i'm afraid i can't help there right now. but you could look at
<tomreyn> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - https://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<tomreyn> ^ this, and also ask your question in #ubuntu, which is often busier than #xubuntu, and should be able to help with it as well.
<mikaslayton> Thank you so much.  I will look at that!  :)
<tomreyn> mikaslayton: if the above does not work, also look at (And share with those in the other channel) the output of the      journalctl -b -p3 | nc termbin.com 9999    command
<mikaslayton> awesome, will do.
#xubuntu 2020-08-04
<cdoublejj> i also think there is a web site or some software for wathcing videos in sync with friends
<gnoob> cdoublejj: amazon prime should do that
<gnrp> hm, anybody with an opinion on backups? I know this is not a Xubuntu topic, rather ubuntu, but whatever
<gnrp> I want to get some cloud storage and then do incremental backups to that, encrypted
<gnrp> is there an on-board solution that would do that?
<dreamon> hello. having issue xubuntu 20.04. having two bars. by clicking network-manager or pulse-audio I cannot click anything anymore. No windowfunction works anymore. software goes on running. pressing strg+alt+f2 and back with strg+alt+f7 I can go on clicking. All works normal.
<dreamon> till I click it again in bar.
<diogenes_> dreamon, make a new user see if that fixes.
<dreamon> ok
<dreamon> diogenes_, Its a little bit different, but setting mouse cursor on pulseaudio icon an scrolling middlemouse, pulseaudio symbol issnt clickable anymore
<diogenes_> dreamon, is 'save session' enabled?
<dreamon> diogenes_, I disabled it long before.
<diogenes_> dreamon, ls .cache/sessions
<diogenes_> is there anything?
<dreamon> diogenes_, Yes.. lot of stuff
<diogenes_> dreamon, run: rm ~/.cache/sessions/* && chmod -w ~/.cache/sessions
<diogenes_> re-log.
<dreamon> djsk
<dreamon> hl++
<dreamon> ups..  there are 2 folders left. thumbs-mydreamon:0 and thumbs-mydreamon:1
<dreamon> the rest ist gone
<dreamon> diogenes_, reboot?
<diogenes_> dreamon, ok reboot.
<dreamon> diogenes_, Now it works better. now its exacte same behavior like the testuser I added.
<diogenes_> dreamon, so is it ok or not?
<dreamon> diogenes_, Its better. but I cannot change volume with mousewheel.
<diogenes_> dreamon, ps aux | grep notifyd
<diogenes_> how many lines you get? 1 or 2
<dreamon> most time I click on it, it dont pops anything .. after 20-50seconds menu appears..
<dreamon> Only this one -> dreamon     3474  0.0  0.0   9280   664 pts/2    R+   21:09   0:00 grep notifyd
<diogenes_> dreamon, is it Xubuntu?
<dreamon> diogenes_, yes.
<diogenes_> dreamon, run this: cat /usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.xfce.xfce4-notifyd.Notifications.service
<diogenes_> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dreamon> diogenes_, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BBrkKrgjkR/
<diogenes_> dreamon, now run: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/xfce4/notifyd/xfce4-notifyd
<dreamon> diogenes_, dreamon     4138  0.0  0.1 264908 17492 pts/2    Sl+  21:15   0:00 /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/xfce4/notifyd/xfce4-notifyd
<dreamon> diogenes_, Now IT WORKS!
<diogenes_> dreamon, great!
<dreamon> diogenes_, what do I have to do, that it starts at the beginning?
<diogenes_> dreamon, systemctl status dbus | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> sjare the url.
<diogenes_> share*
<dreamon> diogenes_, https://termbin.com/s0q3
<diogenes_> dreamon, according to your output everything should work fine, next time do a cold reboot which means turn off the PC completely.;
<dreamon> diogenes_, Ok, will be back in a few minutes
<dreamon> diogenes_, Back. No notiyd is not running.
<diogenes_> dreamon, i got no clue why dbus doesn't start it but as a workaround you can add this to startup:  /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/xfce4/notifyd/xfce4-notifyd
<dreamon>  diogenes_ Ok, that should work. May I ask another question?
<diogenes_> always
<dreamon> diogenes_, I have here a thinkpad, that have a clickpad/touchpad. and my issus is this one → https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/291113/how-to-get-rid-of-the-delay-way-before-lenovo-touch-pad-reacts
<diogenes_> dreamon, did you: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<dreamon> diogenes_, its already newest version installed
<diogenes_> dreamon,  mouse and touchpad > touchpad > disable while typing is it on?
<dreamon> diogenes_, no its off.. I already tried a lot of things.. Its off was my first thought too.
<dreamon> diogenes_, this clickpad makes me crazy. often it makes wrong clicks to. middleclick if I make a left click.
<dreamon> diogenes_, but if you touch it first time, you cannot point exactly.. everytime you have to move first to set it on exact position.
<diogenes_> then remove: xserver-xorg-input-synaptics and make sure libinput is installed.
<dreamon> diogenes_, you mean libinput-bin package?
<diogenes_> xserver-xorg-input-libinput
<dreamon> diogenes_, ok. I purged xserver-xorg-input-synaptics and xserver-xorg-input-libinput is already installed. do I have to reboot?
<diogenes_> yes
<dreamon> Ok
<dreamon> diogenes_, Your my here. This works!!
<dreamon> here=hero
<diogenes_> ok glad it worked :)
<dreamon> diogenes_, One last thing, pse ;)
<diogenes_> sure
<dreamon> diogenes_, some times waking up my notebook from suspend, it shows me last screen of xubuntu instead of asking me to input my passwort.
<dreamon> diogenes_, I cannot click anything. but I see what I did last time. so i typ in without seeing login mask my password. And I can go on working.
<diogenes_> dreamon, i have little knowledge about sleep/resume/lock stuff because i don't use any of those but it's all configurable in settings > screensaver, it that won't help then replace xfce4-screensaver with xscreensaver and see if that one works better.
<dreamon> diogenes_, OK. I have a lot of dmesg of mce: CPU4: Package temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled
<dreamon> I think my cpu is running to hot .. On xubuntu live system it dont makes so much loud cooling sound.
<diogenes_> dreamon, sudo apt install xfce4-sensors-plugin, open it and set refrash time for 5 seconds and just monitor the temp.
<dreamon> I upgrade very often and I think there is something wrong mit cpu scaling.
<dreamon> I already use this plugin. and cpu freqenz displaying.. It scaling to high i think. On live system it consume 5W less power, if there is no process running. I have a wattmeter, so I can see.
<diogenes_> dreamon, run: top
<diogenes_> and see which proc eats up CPU.
<dreamon> xlrg 2
<dreamon> ups. xorg=2.3% cpu and xfwm4 0.7% cpu
<diogenes_> now: sudo powertop and hit Tab till you reach Device Stats
<diogenes_> you can screenshot.
<dreamon> diogenes_, https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/kp969jPSB4/
<dreamon> I think I will do this running on live system, and look for differenz
<diogenes_> now: ps aux | grep track
<dreamon> diogenes_, dreamon     2050  0.0  0.1 587864 31092 ?        SNsl 21:53   0:00 /usr/libexec/tracker-miner-fs
<diogenes_> oh damn, that might be it.
<dreamon> diogenes_, tell me what you mean? Im using synapse its like gnome-do. to starte easy apps. maybe they use a tracker?
<diogenes_> settings > session and startup > application autostart and disable everything that contains tracker.
<dreamon> diogenes_, all tracker are already disabled. but cannot delete.
<diogenes_> then you have to research what else you installed that triggers /usr/libexec/tracker-miner-fs.
<dreamon> diogenes_, Ok. So let me say. Thank you very very much. You made me very happy.
<diogenes_> you're welcome and good luck :)
<dreamon> \o/ :)
#xubuntu 2020-08-05
<babu> hi
<babu> anyone here can help me with how to error harddisk blog
<babu> my system was working fine untill i upgrade it
<babu> now it's not loading network manager
<babu> and also there is a hard disk problem
<babu> hello???
#xubuntu 2020-08-06
<xubuntunoob> Wow! Hey everybody! I've been playing with Xubuntu for the past month or so and I've been all alone! So cool to see the usernames of so many Xubuntu fans!
<xubuntunoob> Folks - I wonder if you can help me go back to plain old Xubuntu after I tried installing Kubuntu for a short while. I had an ordinary installation of Xubuntu 20.xxx LTS and I installed Kubuntu ... I think it was with the command "sudo apt install kubuntu-desktop". I tried it, thought it was cool and everything, but decided to stay with Xubuntu's
<xubuntunoob> interface. I think I removed all the Kubuntu stuff ... but there's still this gigantic awful login screen that only appeared after I installed Kubuntu. How can I go back to the default login screen?
<pmjdebruijn> I'm guessing you want to go back to lightdm
 * pmjdebruijn has never messed with that
<pmjdebruijn> stick around someone might know
<xubuntunoob> Argh - I dunno what happened but I got disconnected
<xubuntunoob> One guy responded saying that I probably want to go back to LightDM and that I should wait for someone to help me
<xubuntunoob> that's the last thing I saw
<well_laid_lawn> maybe try   dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<xubuntunoob> I think I tried that last night at like 3am but I'm not sure. Let me try again to see if it does anything
<xubuntunoob> Okay - I did it and it still gives me an absolutely enormous greeter - I don't think this is the original greeter, either
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntunoob: that sounds like you have the kdm greeter in action - try removing it in the pacage manager
<xubuntunoob> i removed all KDE related things
<xubuntunoob> i think i got back to the default xubuntu greeter
<xubuntunoob> now i just need to figure out how to resize it
<xubuntunoob> I followed instructions here: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/LightDM#Greeter
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntunoob: so it was lightdm you were using. Well done
<xubuntunoob> Thanks, man! Still can't find out how to resize the greeter - any ideas?
<well_laid_lawn> not offhand
<diogenes_> xubuntunoob, greeter?
<well_laid_lawn> yes he has a too large greeter and wants to resize it
<well_laid_lawn> settings in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<diogenes_> i suspect nvidia driver.
<xubuntunoob> i don't have an nvidia card - intel graphics
<diogenes_> xubuntunoob, see if there's anything useful in lightdm-gtk-greeter-settings gui.
<xubuntunoob> unfortunately resizing is not in there :(
<xubuntunoob> Just tried this and I can't get in my machine - have to ssh in: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1092699/how-to-adjust-display-settings-for-lightdm-greeter-on-18-04
<xubuntunoob> had to reverse those changes via ssh. i'm back in with the desktop whew
<diogenes_> xubuntunoob, maybe it will make sense to reinstall lightdm.
<xubuntunoob> how would you recommend i do that?
<xubuntunoob> with: dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<xubuntunoob> ?
<diogenes_> sudo apt reinstall lightdm lightdm-gtk-greeter
<diogenes_> then reconfigure
<xubuntunoob> I see. thank you
<xubuntunoob> i'll try this now
<xubuntunoob> besides restarting the machine, how do I reload lightdm to reflect these changes?
<xubuntunoob> systemctl restart lightdm.service ???
<diogenes_> yes
<xubuntunoob> well,that was fun
<xubuntunoob> still trying to resize the greeter
<xubuntunoob> thanks for your help so far, diogenes
<coconut> yes! xubuntu 20.04.1 got released!
<coconut> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/20.04.1/release/
<professor-mad> hello how can use gtkpod to transfer mp3 to an iphone 6s
<professor-mad> when i try to mount it i get this error
<professor-mad> https://www.picpasteplus.com/v.php?i=061c3a3b83
<professor-mad> any help
<professor-mad> ?
<diogenes_> professor-mad, if you really desperately need to mount ithings then try a live iso of MX-Linux, it has a builtin tool.
<professor-mad> diogenes_, so is not possible in xubuntu
<professor-mad> ?
<diogenes_> professor-mad, i didn't say it's not possible, it's that i've never had any ithing and i will never touch one, i only presented you with a quick workaround in case you really need it badly.
#xubuntu 2020-08-07
<lisbeths> This is not quite a standard xubuntu question though I think reason dicatates that I can only get support for my question here or in #xorg
<lisbeths> basically I have ripped out programs one by one from xubuntu. I have removed xfce and am using dwm
<lisbeths> when I open dwm inside of lightdm it runs fine, but when I open dwm inside of startx x will not start
<lisbeths> one person mentioned that perhaps I have to start x in tty7 which is not what I have done
<lisbeths> The reason for this is not because I dont like xfce, it's cause this computer only has 2 gb of ram
<lisbeths> my other one has xfce on it still
<lisbeths> meh time is running out sorry for asking then bailing I may be back later although it is not really an xfce question
<xu-help89w> Hi, I'm new with Xubuntu. I have had just installed in my old laptop. But the internal mic doens't work. How to find some clues about what happening?
<gnrp> xu-help89w: But your sound card works in general?
<xu-help89w> Yes,
<gnrp> xu-help89w: Did you open pavucontrol (the pulse audio sound thingie) and check whether it recognizes an input?
<xu-help89w> I'm listening without problem but with pavucontrol I have only skype (?) on input
<gnrp> No, that is the input section of devices
<gnrp> you have to go to the input devices tab
<gnrp> do you see something there?
<gnrp> sorry, the input section of apps I mean. You have to go to input devices though
<xu-help89w> at the bottom of input tab the device option not exist, only applications
<gnrp> no, you should have five tabs when you are in the volume contrl
<xu-help89w> the device shows only in output
<gnrp> I cannot tell you the exact name since I am on a different language Xubuntu here
<gnrp> ah, then go to configuration. What configuration option is set there and what configuration options do you have?
<xu-help89w> There is only 3 tabs
<xu-help89w> Menu Configurations? Ok?
<gnrp> yes, the configuration tab
<xu-help89w> gnrp, tell me the configuration option you have in mind in your language. I will try to find here
<gnrp> xu-help89w: It is just the configuration tab of the volume control
<xu-help89w> It's here, just nedded maximize the window
<xu-help89w> gnrp, now I have a lot of options. Duplex stereo, output analog stereo.
<xu-help89w> gnrp, I think one of the options will work. Thank you
<xu-help89w> Now I can see the tab input devices
#xubuntu 2020-08-08
<xu-help31w> Hello Good Morning
<xu-help31w> Could any one help me with an issue related to installation of Xubuntu on Sony VIAO laptop
<xu-help31w> i sucessfully installed the OS but unable to connect to wifi
<xu-help31w> so i had to install Win 10 again
<xu-help31w> do i have to install WIfi drivers externally ??or how should i connec t
<xu-help31w> please help.
<guiverc> xu-help31w, what release of Xubuntu?
<gnoob> it's also not clear if he can see the wireless network and it's not connecting or if the wireless adapter is not working.
<xu-help31w> Hi, Latest LTS release: 20.04, Focal Fossa
<xu-help31w> this is the one i downloaded
<xu-help31w> After installing the OS i try going on the top end right corner where Wifi sign is available but after cliclking on it i see no option to search my network or anything it says you are disconnected from internet
<xu-help31w> I tired searching additional drivers as well but it says no additional drivers available
<xu-help31w> Also tried connecting through wire connection but no progress it only gives meoption to create my own network like i have to enter SSID and Gateway all of this
<xu-help31w> please help
<xu-help31w> hi you guys still there ??
<Guest78539> hi
<Guest78539> this is Wifi issue xubuntu
<Guest78539> u were helping me out
<diogenes_> Guest78539, describe the issue.
<Guest78539> After installing the OS i try going on the top end right corner where Wifi sign is available but after cliclking on it i see no option to search my network or anything it says you are disconnected from internet
<Guest78539> no progress it only gives meoption to create my own network like i have to enter SSID and Gateway all of this
<diogenes_> Guest78539, are you able to connect that PC to internet via cable?
<Guest78539> not on Xubuntu.. it doesnt show me any option at all
<Guest78539> to where in I can connect to any connect for eg >: like in windows we see all the option in control panel wireless connections
<Guest78539> i do not see such option in Xubuntu
<diogenes_> Guest78539, if you have a cable from router just plug it in and it will connect automatically.
<Guest78539> i tried doing that it doesnt connect
<Guest78539> it still shows you are disconnected or you are offline
<Guest78539> if i can send pictures here i do have screenshot for the same
<diogenes_> yes that would be helpful.
<diogenes_> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<gnoob> I think  $ lspci   should show what hardware is detected.
<xubuntuwifiissue> https://imgur.com/TrslH4H : This is the issue i am facing after installing the Xubuntu OS. unable to detect my wifi device. Please help
<gnoob> same issue someone else just asked about
<gnoob> xubuntuwifiissue: does a wired connection work?
<gnoob> https://itsfoss.com/fix-no-wireless-network-ubuntu/    This might be your issue
<aspenS> hey everyone
<corruptedbob43> hello
<elvin_presler> Hello, anyone know anything about nvidia-settings displaying a blank window and "ERROR: Unable to load info from any available system"
<diogenes_> elvin_presler, optimus?
<elvin_presler> no optimus. legacy mode bios.mbr, no secure boot...amd Ryzen 5 2600, geforce 1060 3gb
<elvin_presler> no other graphics devices, etc.
<diogenes_> elvin_presler, how did you install the driver?
<elvin_presler> I installed it several times, several version, on several *buntu distros, not installed now, trying to sort it first
<elvin_presler> installed via repo, with the "additional drivers" tool.
<elvin_presler> Other info: I tried installing Xubuntu 20.04.1 on my old HDD and did not have this problem. Moved the install via Macrium image to SSD, NVME or SATA and get the problem. Installed direct on SSD, get the problem.
<elvin_presler> I'm currently on a fresh install to NVME SSD, with only the default nouveau driver.
<elvin_presler> Once I install any nvidia driver, I get: ERROR: NVIDIA driver is not loaded
<elvin_presler> ERROR: Unable to load info from any available system
<elvin_presler> (nvidia-settings:5547): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: 17:19:29.166: g_object_unref: assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<elvin_presler> ** Message: 17:19:29.168: PRIME: No offloading required. Abort
<elvin_presler> ** Message: 17:19:29.168: PRIME: is it supported? no
<elvin_presler> About the nvidia-settings error a while ago, I tried installing the driver from the PPA instead and using the "sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall" command instead of the "additional drivers" shortcut. It has worked once (first reboot) so far! Progress!
<elvin_presler> Will take a few reboots to see, it usually fails after a few reboots.
<elvin_presler> ...and one reboot after running nvidia-settings successfully once, and back to "ERROR: Unable to load info from any available system"
<elvin_presler> (nvidia-settings:1739): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: 12:51:04.590: g_object_unref: assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<elvin_presler> ** Message: 12:51:04.594: PRIME: No offloading required. Abort
<elvin_presler> ** Message: 12:51:04.594: PRIME: is it supported? no
#xubuntu 2020-08-09
<xu-irc53w> Hello. I have seen that Xubuntu 20.04.1 exists already (http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/20.04.1/release/). But it isn't listed on https://xubuntu.org/releases/. What is the reason for this difference?
<tomreyn> xu-irc53w: i assume it's just that no one got around to update the website, yet
<tomreyn> it should be safe to use, though.
<tomreyn> xu-irc53w: there's a 20.04.1 torrent link at https://xubuntu.org/download
<tomreyn> so it's really just that https://xubuntu.org/release/20-04/ has not been updated to point to the newer torrent, yet
<coconut> or here if you don't want to torrent -. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/20.04.1/release/
<coconut> *->
<xu-irc53w> Many thanks, tomreyn and coconut!
<DarkTrick> How do I add environment variable settings to menu items?
<DarkTrick> I tried `env MESA_LOADER_DRIVER_OVERRIDE=i965 /usr/bin/vlc --no-one-instance` as command, but it doesnt work
<tomreyn> what exactly "does not work"? how do you tell?
<DarkTrick> menu -> search application -> start application -> nothing happens
<DarkTrick> tomreyn, ↑
<DarkTrick> tomreyn, may it be possible that the new information is not yet loaded?
<DarkTrick> trying it in application finder shows a small error message. It looks like the desktop file gets updated within the FS, but not within menu/appfinder
<DarkTrick> solved:
<DarkTrick> menu-libre "save" button did only update file system, but not not update the internal data of
<DarkTrick> but not internal data
<tomreyn> glad you worked it out!
<xu-help76w> Hello, I'm new to xubuntu. I am dealing with a sound problem. I was using Ubuntu 16 on a generic and old notebook, the sound was perfect and the internal microphone was working perfectly. I installed xubuntu 20 and the sound level decreased and the internal microphone no longer works. I still have the installation of Ubuntu 16, so the question, is
<xu-help76w> there a way to imitate the sound configuration and ubuntu 16 modules? I do not know where to start.
<tomreyn> solving sound issues is not too easy, unfortunately
<tomreyn> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - https://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<tomreyn> xu-help76w: ^
<tomreyn> I suggest you start by just ensuring your Xubuntu 20.04 (I assume here, you only said "20", which does not exist) installation is fully updated, and rebooted afterwards, though.
<tomreyn> !uptodate
<ubottu> To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<xu-help76w> Ok, the volume applet don't solve the problem. The internal mic don't work  and I checked the Hardware Outputs devices
<xu-help76w> I will see the doc's ubott
<xu-help76w> I tested using arecord and aplay
<xu-help76w> tomreyn -> 20.04 my mistake
<xu-help76w> My simple brain thought, why not just replace the 20.04 snd module with 16.04? This could work?
<tomreyn> no, this won't work
<tomreyn> the drivers are in the kernel, the kernel version has changed a lot, and 16.04 LTS' kernel would not be compatible to 20.04 LTS' user space.
<tomreyn> xu-help76w: you really do need to upgrade to either 18.04 LTS or 20.04 LTS, though, since xubuntu 16.04 has reached end of life a good while ago.
<tomreyn> on 2019-04-21
<xu-help76w> tomreyn  besides the end of life I need a ligth desktop, so xubuntu with xfce is the perfect choice
<tomreyn> probably a better choice than gnome then yes.
<tomreyn> the right approach for fixing the audio issues will involve identifying your sound chipset, and searching the web and launchpad (ubuntu's bug tracker) for other reports (and fixes or workarounds) regarding this issue.
<xu-help76w> I am very impressed with the performance of xubuntu, just the sound issue is a headache. But I figure out that is recorrent to other to
<xu-help76w> Chipset - intel hda  - realtek alc883
<xu-help76w> descrição: Audio device             produto: NM10/ICH7 Family High Definition Audio Controller
<tomreyn> i'm not able to support you in doing the additional research needed here.
<xu-help76w> ok tomreyn. No problem, I keep searching
<xu-help76w> Thank's
<tomreyn> try also creating a new user account, see whether it works fine there.
<tomreyn> not rarely, after such a huge upgrade, you end up with configurations in your users' home directory which are counter productive.
<xu-help76w> Ok, this is my first time here. I will create an acount
<tomreyn> good luck, i'll be back later
<babu> hi
<babu> anyone here can recon this
<babu> dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:
<babu>  reading files list for package 'libapt-inst1.5:i386': Input/output error
<babu> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<babu> please help me
<babu> how i will fix this
<babu> hi Gusj
<Gusj> babu: Hi
<babu> hello
<tomreyn> babu: either your file system ran full or you forgot to run   apt update
<tomreyn> or there's a physical media error
<tomreyn> hmm, libapt-inst1.5 is a 14.04 LTS package
<babu> hi everyone
<babu> anyone here can help me to fix this
<babu> dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:
<babu>  reading files list for package 'libapt-inst1.5:i386': Input/output error
<babu> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<babu> hi
<babu> anyone here can helpme to fix this
<babu> dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:
<babu>  reading files list for package 'libapt-inst1.5:i386': Input/output error
<babu> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<babu> anyone here???
<babu> hello
<babu> ffatman,
<babu> anyone here
<MrMer> I got a weird problem with xubuntu 20.04. I have been trying all the different ubuntu's using respin on my asus baytrail netbook. My issue only happens with xubuntu When I type "i" i get 5 which makes me not able to enter passwords. I tried different US keyboard settings, but still get a 5 instead of a i. Can anyone help? Like I said its only
<MrMer> xubuntu. Ubuntu, ubuntu-mate and lubuntu keyboard is correct.
